# rocky mountain gallery



## chickenway-user (16. Juni 2004)

ich weiß, es gibt schon eine in der gallery und eine bei den klassik bikes... aber rocky fotos kann man nicht oftgenug posten...

da mal meins: 






mag zufällig irgendwer den rahmen gegen ein switch tauschen? (nur wegen der optik...) spaß machen tut das auch schon. mit eta gehts sogar ganz gut bergauf... nur bergab wirfts mich regelmäßig ab  

nur ein kritikpunkt fällt mir grad ein: die aufkleber. ist es wirklich standesgemäß für so einen "teuren" hersteller aufkleber zu verwenden, die bei einmal böse anschauen abfallen?

und eine frage noch: gibts (gab´s) von rm singlespeed bikes?


----------



## Livanh (16. Juni 2004)

die aufkleber sind soweit ich weiß nur auf dem flow, sind eben die billigsten rms.
ab meinem rm6/7 ist alles lackiert.
ss hab ich kein plan, jedenfalls keines das in richtung ddd geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Chickenway-User,

Dein Kritikpunkt an den 2003 Rocky Mountain Flow fand bereits Berücksichtigung. Die 2004 Rocky Mountain Flow Modelle (Flow, Flow 24, Flow "Rasouli") sind in gewohnter Rocky Mountain Manier lackiert.

Single-Speed: Werkseitig gibt es bis dato noch keine Single-Speed Version eines Rocky Mountain, jedoch haben wir schon einige Umbauten vornehmen lassen, meistens an Blizzard Frames.


----------



## krankedbiker (17. Juni 2004)

mein altes RM7, habs aber vor 2 Wochen verkauft. Mir reicht das Switch, und beide Räder sind im Unterhalt leider Gottes zu teuer      

vom Switch mach ich noch pics


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2004)

Hier mal mein Reaper. Es war schon mal kurz im Classic Forum. Dort wurde es - was ich einsehe - gelöscht.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chickenway-User,
> 
> Dein Kritikpunkt an den 2003 Rocky Mountain Flow fand bereits Berücksichtigung. Die 2004 Rocky Mountain Flow Modelle (Flow, Flow 24, Flow "Rasouli") sind in gewohnter Rocky Mountain Manier lackiert.
> 
> Single-Speed: Werkseitig gibt es bis dato noch keine Single-Speed Version eines Rocky Mountain, jedoch haben wir schon einige Umbauten vornehmen lassen, meistens an Blizzard Frames.




dann muß ich meinen mal zerstören, um auf garantie nen neuen...  nene, is übrigens nen 2002er


----------



## Deer_KB1 (17. Juni 2004)

Zwar schon älter aber absolut klasse.


----------



## Principia (17. Juni 2004)

na dann....
mein instinct. baujahr 2000 
quasi alle schrauben aus titan bzw. alu und einigen "carbonselbstbauteilen" z.zt mit twister supersonic auf *9800gramm* 






mehr dazu im leichtbau forum 

gruzz michael


----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2004)

vom leichtgewicht zum schwergewicht 

mein RMX und mein Slayer von 2003


----------



## krankedbiker (17. Juni 2004)

boahhhh

geiles gerät

ist das ein L Rahmen? der schaut so groß aus


----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2004)

es ist ein 19.5" Rahmen, bin aber auch 185gross ( und hab ziemlich lange beine   ) und zum Fahren ist er sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> es ist ein 19.5" Rahmen, bin aber auch 185gross ( und hab ziemlich lange beine   ) und zum Fahren ist er sehr angenehm



wo bleibt denn dein switch (ich hab grad mal wieder beschlossen, das das eins der schönsten bikes ist wo gibt... vor allem die rot weiße limited edition.) hat zufällig irgendwer nen foto von nem 19,5 switch?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Juni 2004)

Mein 2004er Blizzard: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/37370/sort/1/cat/540/page/1


----------



## aufstand (17. Juni 2004)

Na dann...

Mein 2002,er Element:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/31787/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Juni 2004)

Hier mal eine ganze Flotte: 93er Hammer, 95er Suzi Q., 03er Element Signature und 03er Slayer: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/38501/size/big/sort/1/cat/540


----------



## krankedbiker (17. Juni 2004)

meinst du mein Switch?

das steht im Keller und Fotos würde ich vom Rad lieber draußen im Garten machen.

Der Haken ist nur ich kanns nicht die Treppe hochtragen weil meine Schulter vor 3 Wochen beim Biken ordendlich gebraked ist.


ist ein 2002er mit 03er SuperT. sieht sau geil aus


----------



## @ndy (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo NG

Hier nun mein Rocky:






Slayer70 mit richtiger Schaltung und Bremse..... (NO Shimano)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupomat (18. Juni 2004)

Meint ihr so einen???  

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/29104/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## Marc T. (18. Juni 2004)

...Wunderschön! Den meinten wir!

Welche Grösse fährst du bzw. wie gross bist Du?
Ich schwanke zwischen 18 und 19,5 Zoll, bin gradmal 1,80, hab aber ziemlich lange Beine und möchte auch ein paar hm bergauf treten können. Mein Slayer hat 19 Zoll. Irgendwer ne Empfehlung?

...Wunderschön!

Marc T.


----------



## Gipsy (18. Juni 2004)

... darf ich vorstellen: Element ltd. von 1997.  In dem Jahr war die Teamlackierung noch rot-gelb. Ein Jahr später wurde sie dann rot-weiss.


----------



## zyco (18. Juni 2004)

Hier mein Beitrag :


----------



## lupomat (18. Juni 2004)

Bin 1,75m groß! komme damit sowohl im bikepark als auch auf 1000 höhenmeter touren super zurecht!
im park:
sattel muss runter
berg rauf:
mit der xy stütze lässt sich der sattel super nach vorne neigen, ist echt empfehlenswert wenns mal 2 stunden bergauf geht!

und bald gibts nen 4way dämpfer......


----------



## peter_schoen (18. Juni 2004)

Gipsy schrieb:
			
		

> ... darf ich vorstellen: Element ltd. von 1997.  In dem Jahr war die Teamlackierung noch rot-gelb. Ein Jahr später wurde sie dann rot-weiss.




Das is ma ein richtig schönes!   
Die 97/98 Baujahre waren in meinen Augen sowieso die schönsten Rockys (Blizzard & Thin Air 98   ).

Hier mal mein (leider wegen zu kleiner Rahmengröße) entgültig ausgemusterter 98er Oxygen Race Rahmen:


Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## TheCoffinNail (19. Juni 2004)

meins...  

rocky mountain edge '02


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2004)

meine aktueller Liebling:  Slayer 2003 18Zoll (bei 1,77cm) gerade noch nicht zu klein


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juni 2004)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wunderschön! Den meinten wir!
> 
> Welche Grösse fährst du bzw. wie gross bist Du?
> Ich schwanke zwischen 18 und 19,5 Zoll, bin gradmal 1,80, hab aber ziemlich lange Beine und möchte auch ein paar hm bergauf treten können. Mein Slayer hat 19 Zoll. Irgendwer ne Empfehlung?
> ...



da würd ich dir doch einfach mal 18" empfehlen (wenn dir das slayer passt...). fr bikes dürfen ein bisschen kleiner sein und das switch is recht lang.


----------



## Deleted9832 (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
hier mein Thin Air Limited Edition 17,5" von 1999, only 50 St.!!! mit der neuen Marzocchi Marathon S 2004 auf 85mm reduziert.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen (22. Juni 2004)

Der Switch Rahmen in Team Lackierung ist ja der absolute Hammer.Ich wußte gar net das es den Rahmen auch in der Lackierung gab.Meiner Meinung waren die 03´er alle gelb-grau oder weiß-grau.
Richtig geil das Bike.
Und natürlich auch anderen Rockys die ich nicht erwähnt habe.
einfach nur geile Bikes

GReetz


----------



## derschotte (23. Juni 2004)

nicht mehr aktuell was die ausstattung angeht, aber egal...
und nein, die grüne felge bleibt drin 

jemand ein rmx zu verkaufen?


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juni 2004)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> jemand ein rmx zu verkaufen?



bleib lieber beim Rm7    hast sicher weniger probleme


----------



## derschotte (23. Juni 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> bleib lieber beim Rm7  hast sicher weniger probleme


dein ernst? was gibt es denn so für probs? 
ausser das (wie bei meinem) die lager ständig zerbrechen und die schwinge enormes, ohne trick nicht zu entfernendes, spiel hat?

das ganze schaut, zumindest rein optisch, wesentlich durchdachter und stabiler aus? täusch ich mich da so?


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juni 2004)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> dein ernst? was gibt es denn so für probs?
> ausser das (wie bei meinem) die lager ständig zerbrechen und die schwinge enormes, ohne trick nicht zu entfernendes, spiel hat?
> 
> das ganze schaut, zumindest rein optisch, wesentlich durchdachter und stabiler aus? täusch ich mich da so?



naja, ich weiss ja nicht wie lange es beim Rm7 geht bis die Lager durch sind, aber bei meinem RMx ist`s jetzt schon der 2.satz und dies obwohl ich den Rahmen erst seit ende März hab 
und heute als ich die neuen Lager montierte endeckte ich dass im Knochen, das teil der Schwinge und Umlenkhebel verbindet, auch ein Lager nicht mehr dreht und die U-Scheiben richtig zermalmmt sind ????? 

und ich bin nicht der Typ bin der allzu deftige Drops und weiss zum geier für verückte sachen damit macht, bin eher der OldshoolDHler der die Trail`s mit etwas mehr Federweg geniesst also ab und zu ist auch ein Bikepark drann,
aber ich hab noch nicht mal den Federweg richtig ausgnutzt, bis jetzt erst 2mal den gummipuffer am Dämpfer gestreift, also kein richtiger Durchschlag

aber wenns mal funktioniert ist es traumhaft zu Fahren !!!!


----------



## Livanh (23. Juni 2004)

...also wenn die unterlegscheiben hin sind hört sich das ein bisschen nach nem falschen anzugsmoment an. war schon immer wichtig bei den hinterbauten seit dem ersten rm6, dass die momente beachtet werden.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier mein Thin Air Limited Edition 17,5" von 1999, only 50 St.!!! mit der neuen Marzocchi Marathon S 2004 auf 85mm reduziert.
> MfG. Groszi



Hallo!
Schönes Teil, meiner ist gerade geborchen   Also sinds nur noch 49 Stück   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## krankedbiker (24. Juni 2004)

> und nein, die grüne felge bleibt drin



ich muss das jetzt einfach mal sagen. Also die grünen LP Kurbeln sind ja schon schlimm, aber die DoubleWide :kotz:  das geht jetzt echt zu weit   

verkaust mir dein RM7?


----------



## Livanh (24. Juni 2004)

...double wide mit den reifen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (24. Juni 2004)

irgenwo muss er das Gewicht ja wieder raushohlen


----------



## Ludwig (25. Juni 2004)

RM Team Rad in rot/gelb


----------



## Deleted9832 (25. Juni 2004)

@Catsoft,
wie ist das passiert und wo ist die Bruchstelle? Kannst du mir ein Foto senden?
MfG. Groszi


----------



## krankedbiker (25. Juni 2004)

im Bereich der Scheibenbremsaufnahme sind beide Streben durchgebrochen. hab im Moment keine Kamera.

Meim Freund ist letztes Jahr seine Slayer-Schwinge beim Uphill gebrochen


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Mein Rahmen ist bei der Kettenstrebe / Ausfallende an der Scheibenbremsseite gerissen. Hat wohl die 140er Scheibe nicht verkraftet
 
Gruß

Robert


----------



## Deleted9832 (26. Juni 2004)

@Catsoft,
danke für die Antwort. Kannst du ein Bild mailen, hat das Bike meine Farbkombination?
MfG. Groszi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalimero (27. Juni 2004)

da isset:


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> @Catsoft,
> danke für die Antwort. Kannst du ein Bild mailen, hat das Bike meine Farbkombination?
> MfG. Groszi



Hallo!
Ja der Rahmen war in deiner Farbkombi. Der Rahmen ist derzeit bei Bike Action zur Ansicht. Hab leider kein Foto gemacht. Ich hatte von Anfang an kein gutes Gefühl. Die kleine Formula B4 hat die Sitzstrebe arg durchgebogen. Durch die Drehbewegung ist dann wohl irgendwann die Kettenstrebe an der Schweißnaht zum Ausfallende gerissen. Der Rahmen ist als Drittrad gefahren worden, der Fahrer wiegt 73 Kg. und die max. Belastung war wohl der Urlaub am Garda mit Moser Schwierigkeitsgrad 3.  Keine Sprünge einfach normaler Schotter..... Bin leider kein Held was den Downhill angeht  
das sollte der Rahmen eigentlich aushalten. Bin jetzt mal auf BikeAction gespannt.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Deleted9832 (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Catsoft,
wäre nett, wenn du mich über den Ausgang informieren würdest. 
MfG.Groszi


----------



## Rockyrider (1. Juli 2004)

Hier mein RM6,is gestern fertig geworden.Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Kettenführung.Was sagt ihr dazu?

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=list&function=myphotos&photouserid=27955


----------



## Akut_DH (1. Juli 2004)

.....Rockyrider  
Ich find dein RM6 sieht ganz schön *schwer* aus! Naja du benutzt das Bike ja bestimmt nur zum droppen.................  

Schönen Gruß


----------



## kalimero (2. Juli 2004)

> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Nichts.....Garnichts.....Schliesslich hast Du dich ja auch nicht zu meinem Rad geäussert.


----------



## luftpumpe (2. Juli 2004)

na ich werde wohl öfter mal reinschauen bin gerade beim aufbauen von meinem element race ... kann mir jemand mal sagen wie das mit den farben zu erklären ist der rahmen kam als garantie-ersatz in nem crassen grün, aber ich habe die farbe nie weiter in den läden gesehen ???


----------



## krankedbiker (2. Juli 2004)

Ich hab den grünen Element Rahmen schon öfter gesehen. Ist doch ein 99er, oder?


----------



## Rockyrider (3. Juli 2004)

kalimero schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts.....Garnichts.....Schliesslich hast Du dich ja auch nicht zu meinem Rad geäussert.



Dein Flow sieht gut aus,gefällt mir! kommt da vorne noch ne Bremse dran?


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Juli 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier mein Thin Air Limited Edition 17,5" von 1999, only 50 St.!!! mit der neuen Marzocchi Marathon S 2004 auf 85mm reduziert.
> MfG. Groszi



den selben hatte ich auch nur leider ist der mir nach nem halben jahr gebrochen. ich hatte da den ersten dens in d-land gab mit den ertsen ausgeliefertern louise nur leider war der rahmen eben trotz aufnahmen ned für scheibenbremsen gedacht.
naja dann hab ich kostenlos nen element t.o bekommen den ich jetzt auf 9,5 kg hab und der immer noch saugeil ist. muss ich mal nen bild von machen aber ich hab grad keine cam. dafür hab ich ein bild von meinem alten traumhaft schönen 02er slayer ltd und eins von mein switch richie shley









also nachreichen tu ich die bilder vom element und dem rm7 vom vadder undm rmx undm hammer race undm oxygen von meinen schwestern
greeetz basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (3. Juli 2004)

Heääääähhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!

Deine Schwester fährt ein RMX?????????boah geil, die will ich kennenlehrnen  . So eine hab ich mir ja schon immer gewünscht. Gib mal ihre Nummer  

PS: aber bitte als PM  

ich fass das nicht, nen Mädel mit so nem Gerät. Hat die auch ne MonsterT?


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Juli 2004)

guck ma unter sunnydh im ibc. die fährt ne jr t


----------



## Bateman (3. Juli 2004)

luftpumpe schrieb:
			
		

> na ich werde wohl öfter mal reinschauen bin gerade beim aufbauen von meinem element race ... kann mir jemand mal sagen wie das mit den farben zu erklären ist der rahmen kam als garantie-ersatz in nem crassen grün, aber ich habe die farbe nie weiter in den läden gesehen ???



So einen hatte ich auch mal, war eing eiles Teil...leider hab ichs verkauft..
aber irgendwie is mir bei den Rocky Fullys das 19er zu klein und das 20.5er zu gross...

bei meinem stand noch ein Limited drauf, denke daher kennt man es nicht so....

Bateman


----------



## krankedbiker (3. Juli 2004)

> guck ma unter sunnydh im ibc. die fährt ne jr t



na denn seit ihr ja voll die Rocky Mountain DH Familie  

Was muss ich machen damit meine Schwestern sich auch solche Bikes holen und mitm Downhillen anfangen?

aber warum hat die Sunny den ein übleres Bike wie du?
wenn die ein RMX hat müsstet du doch mindestens ein Karpiel fahren


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Juli 2004)

ich gleich das alles mit fahrtechnik aus. weil federweg kann scho viel nicht vorhandene technik cachieren. naja wie ich mein switch geholt hab da gabs des rmx noch nich. kannst ja ma auf www.mtb-rulez.de.vu gehen da müsste nochn bild vom rmx sein


----------



## kalimero (5. Juli 2004)

Ja, da soll noch ne hope-mini ran, aber ich hab' noch keine. Ich werde wohl jetzt bei UK-bikestore bestellen, denn preiswerter geht's wohl kaum.
Dein RM6 ist auch echt schön geworden, der Sattel passt klasse  ...irgendwann werd' ich mir auch noch 'n fully für den härteren Einsatz leisten. Nen Switch wär nett.


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (8. Juli 2004)

Servus
Hier habt ihr mein RM7


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (8. Juli 2004)

Foto funzte net
www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/41655/sort/1/cat/500/page/1[/IMG]


----------



## krankedbiker (8. Juli 2004)

> Servus
> Hier habt ihr mein RM7



Kann es sein das wir uns vor ca. 2 Monaten in Winterberg gesehen haben? 
Da waär nämlich einer mit nem 16,5er RM7 WS mit der selben MonsterT und na blauen Feder im Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchbrötchen88 (8. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das wir uns vor ca. 2 Monaten in Winterberg gesehen haben?
> Da waär nämlich einer mit nem 16,5er RM7 WS mit der selben MonsterT und na blauen Feder im Dämpfer



Jo die blaue Feder hab ich eleminiert jetzt hab ich wieder ne vernünftige
 
Gruß Basti


----------



## Gustek (8. Juli 2004)

Hier mein Leichtgewicht (9,6Kg.)!!!


----------



## fritzn (12. Juli 2004)

Mein Experience, NICHT-Retro;-))))

Experience 

Bilder vom 93´ Blizz folgen noch...

Können ruhig noch paar Kommentare dazu, vom Fertigmacher bis thumbs-up!

Grüße an alle Rocker im Forum, Rockies sind die geilsten!   

Fritz


----------



## krankedbiker (13. Juli 2004)

So, das sind zwei von meinen. mein Switch und mein Grind. Das Grind inst Momentan nicht ganz einsatzfähig. hab den Rahmen etwas auseinander gebaut.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> So, das sind zwei von meinen. mein Switch und mein Grind. Das Grind inst Momentan nicht ganz einsatzfähig. hab den Rahmen etwas auseinander gebaut.



Hilfe ich erblinde, das tut weh


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> So, das sind zwei von meinen. mein Switch und mein Grind. Das Grind inst Momentan nicht ganz einsatzfähig. hab den Rahmen etwas auseinander gebaut.



also das switch gefällt mir (bis auf das es zu klein ist  ) aber das grind, naja, sah sicher schon mal besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (15. Juli 2004)

Das ist mein aktuelles Flow

erkennt man doch, oder?


----------



## krankedbiker (15. Juli 2004)

Und so sa es mal aus. Hab aber die Deemax nicht mehr drin. Und ne neuere 02er Psylo Race is drinn. 

Ist übriegens eine Sonderlackierung, normal ist der Rahmen ja oliv-grün. Laut BikeAction ist die Lackierung einmalig. Hab auch komischer weise vorne nicht dieses AluEmblem drauf. 

Gefällt mir aber sehr gut das Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2004)

Da grade Ht´s gefragt sind schmeiß ich mein Reaper auch mal rein.
Ist aber mitlerweile ne Holzfellerkurbel dran, weil die RF Proditschi kaputt ging 

Des Flow oben shaut irgendwie nach Jogurt aus. Aber Jogurt find ich gut  

G.


----------



## krankedbiker (16. Juli 2004)

> Des Flow oben shaut irgendwie nach Jogurt aus. Aber Jogurt find ich gut



hey das is kein Joghurt   

Pass auf, das ist: khaki-dark-olive-green-metall-gray mit einem Hauch lemon-Chiffon       OK!!!!

Is bei deiner Kurbe das Pedalgewinde rausgerissen? lol   das kenn ich zu genüge


----------



## Livanh (16. Juli 2004)

....gray? was soll denn das für eine farbe sein?inspiriert von der farbe gay   
nix für ungut


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Is bei deiner Kurbe das Pedalgewinde rausgerissen? lol   das kenn ich zu genüge



Ja und ich bin auch nicht der einzige der des Problem bei uns kennt 
Aber irgendwie der einzige der sich selbst die Schuld gibt.
RF Proditschikurbelpedalgewinde darf man halt net zu fest anziehen wie zB. Shimano 

Ach und nochmal zur Farbe, der RD würd sicher dazu Schnitzel sagen. Aber mir hats halt Joghurt(diemal mit h) suggeriert  

G.


----------



## krankedbiker (16. Juli 2004)

> ....gray? was soll denn das für eine farbe sein?inspiriert von der farbe gay
> nix für ungut



Stimmt, ich meine natürlich die Farbe gay  

ne gay sähe ja so aus


aber jetzt mal im ernst, schreibt man das so: grey oder so: gray. Weil hier wo man den Text writet steht in der Farbpalette gray


----------



## Livanh (16. Juli 2004)

also falls ich net ganz matschig im hirn bin (seit donnerstag bestimmt @lb jörg   ), schreibt man das schon grey.
so, hab etz mal im oxford nachgeschaut, mit e.
sollten wir das melden? bekommt man dafür karma? das wär ja toll


----------



## krankedbiker (16. Juli 2004)

Ich dachte halt auch immer grey, aber dann hab ich das im Forum so mit a gelesen. Ich hab mal beides bei google eingegeben und da kam bei beidem Bilder mit grau raus


----------



## Livanh (16. Juli 2004)

in dem fall würd ich mal dem guten alten oxford glauben...
is egal. ich habs eigentlich eh blos angemerkt, weils hier in dem forum viele
gar so mit der rechtschreibung haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (18. Juli 2004)

Hey 

Das ist doch mal ein Bild:

Tja und wer steht noch so zu seiner Bike Marke?  

(OK ist kein echtes... aber ein Kumple hat es geschluckt  )


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juli 2004)

@lb jörg: gefällt mir richtig gut... ich will auch sowas!


----------



## Osti (25. Juli 2004)

So, nach einigen Umbauten ( Romic Dämpfer, 888, Diabolus Vorbau und Lenker, 190er Scheibe für die Gustel hinten) stehts RM7 wieder und ist fertig für den Bikeattack in Lenzerheide


----------



## Volkspunk (26. Juli 2004)

Hier is mein heiliges RM   !!


----------



## Osti (26. Juli 2004)

@volkspunk:

schönes Teil, gefällt mir sehr gut   

Mit ner Z150 wäre es perfekt   

Osti


----------



## digi03 (26. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

Bei den ganzen klasse Bikes will ich nicht hinten anstehen
und mein Rocky auch mal vorstellen!

Hoffe es gefällt.
Un Dada!


----------



## digi03 (26. Juli 2004)

Na dann probiere ich´s eben nochmal.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann probiere ich´s eben nochmal.



Mmmmh....irgendwie paßt des Rad net zur Bremse 

G.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmh....irgendwie paßt des Rad net zur Bremse
> 
> G.



Ich hätte jetzt behauptet: das paßt alles nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustek (27. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ja, das stimmt es passt überhaupt nicht   
Tune hier tune da, dann die absoluten race-Reifen und dann der Hammer - die Bremse! Was sucht die HOPE M6 an dem Rad???
Gruss,
Gustek


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2004)

ich finde auch die Syncros Kurbeln passen nicht an ein so "modernes" Rad...


----------



## digi03 (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute

Na ja, daß die Mono6ti nicht an so ein Rad gehört, da gebe ich euch eigentlich recht. 
Da sollten ursprünglich vorne die Mono4 und hinten die Mono mini drann.
die waren aber in der Größe inder ich die haben wollte gerade nicht zu bekommen.
Statt dessen hat mir der "liebe" Händler den Satz Mono6ti zu einem Preis
angeboten, da hätte ich normal nicht mal die Mono 4 für bekommen.
Und da hat´s einfach müssen sein!!!  
Syncros-Kurbel unmodern?? wieso den das?? Die Kurbel hat für mich mittlerweile
Kultfaktor und ist außerdem unkaputtbar. Das weiß ich leider aus Erfahrung.
Bei einem satten Sturz vor ein paar Jahren hat´s mit in einem anderen
Fully unter anderem das Innenlager zerbröselt. Sogar die Welle war schön krumm.
Und die Kurbel? Nix! Aber auch gar nix! Die Fahre ich mittlerweile 8 Jahre.
Und wenn mal wieder ein Radneubau anstehen sollte, (mann weiß ja nie)  
dann ist eins mal sicher: die Kurbel ist wieder drann!!!
Genau wie der Sattel. 7 Jahre alt. Für mich der bequemste Sattel, auch wenn es mir keiner so recht glaubt.

Na ja, und wenn ich euch jetzt noch erzähle, das die ganze Kiste gerade mal 11 Kilo wiegt, dann wird´s mir auch keiner glauben, ist aber gewogen:
Gut, daß die Geschmäcker so schön verschieden sind, oder?

Grüße und macht nicht so viel kaputt!


----------



## Alexeus (30. Juli 2004)

So, jetzt mal eines von meinen.
Muß eigentlich mal ein neues Bild machen, die Sattelstütze
ist mittlerweile silber und drauf ist ein weiß/schwarzer Selle Italia Sattel


----------



## Alexeus (30. Juli 2004)

...und das andere:


----------



## rmv (9. August 2004)

hab auch eins
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=76676&stc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (9. August 2004)

Mein Stolz:


----------



## blaubaer (9. August 2004)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Stolz:
> ............




 

gefällt mir, bis auf den Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Fixel (10. August 2004)

hier mal 2 aus grauer vorzeit





rm thunderbolt





rm alditüte


----------



## Madze (14. August 2004)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Stolz:



Gefällt mir uneingeschränkt, vor allem die Farbe nicht unimausgrau, klasse so


----------



## HoHo (17. August 2004)

ca. 11 kg Altmetall...


----------



## McDaniel (17. August 2004)

Geiles Gerät HoHo


----------



## rocky 1970 (21. August 2004)

....und hier mein Traum


----------



## Ludwig (25. August 2004)

Hi Freaks!

Ich hätte nicht gewust das es den _Blizzard_ auch in der Rot/Gelb Team Lackirung gibt.

Ach *BITTE* macht mich Glücklich   , denn ich brauche noch eine Gabel 
und ein Vorbau mit Bremszug halter von Syncros!!!

MFG Lud.

 PS: Ich habe in Zwischen schon andere Bereifung drauf


----------



## dertutnix (31. August 2004)

sodala, jetzt meine diva








nicht alles ernst nehmen  

florian


----------



## --dig-- (8. September 2004)

ein rocky mountain in den alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (10. September 2004)

ich hab auch eins


----------



## Livanh (11. September 2004)

sehr schöne räder hier...
habt ihr euch schon die neuen rockys angeschaut??
das is recht dumm find ich, weil jetzt brauch ich drei neue räder.
es is ja net so dass ich se unbedingt will, aber ich brauch se eben...


----------



## Alexeus (11. September 2004)

Ja, die ganzen Sonderlackierung sind 2005 echt genial:

- RMX Canuck
- Element Retro
- Element Blaze
- ETSX Nitrous
- Slayer Hotrod
- Switch Moko

Hier gibt's Bilder 

Ich find vor allem das Element Retro ziemlich geil...
...na gut alle anderen sind auch ziemlich geil...
...da sollte man jetzt im Lotto gewinnen


----------



## Mr.Radical (11. September 2004)

Volkspunk schrieb:
			
		

> Hier is mein heiliges RM   !!


Schaut ja fein aus!
Is noch immer mein Traumfreerider. Schad das ich nicht das Geld hatte, um es mir zu behalten. Aber ich hoff du bist ein würdiger Nachfolger und passt auf mei Old-Babe auf.


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2004)

Mal zwei von meine:

1. RM Vertex Ltd. 97


----------



## Catsoft (13. September 2004)

Nu abber.... 

1. RM Vertex T.O. 98 (mein altes Arbeitstier - wird jetzt auf Rente geschickt)






2. RM Element TSC 2003 (mein Marathonrad)






3. RM Vertex 2003 (mein neues Arbeitstier)






Den Rest liefere ich noch nach


----------



## Nussketier (13. September 2004)

Täusch ich mich oder hat dein Arbeitstier nen Knick in der Gabel? Sieht auf jeden Fall so aus. Dann wirds höchste Zeit für den Ruhestand....Ansonsten nettes Spielzeug


----------



## Catsoft (13. September 2004)

RokkoFist schrieb:
			
		

> Täusch ich mich oder hat dein Arbeitstier nen Knick in der Gabel? Sieht auf jeden Fall so aus. Dann wirds höchste Zeit für den Ruhestand....Ansonsten nettes Spielzeug



Jetzt wo du das sagst, seh´ich es auch....

Ist wohl das Foto, das Rad und die Gabel sind in echt 100% OK


----------



## Volkspunk (15. September 2004)

Mr.Radical schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut ja fein aus!
> Is noch immer mein Traumfreerider. Schad das ich nicht das Geld hatte, um es mir zu behalten. Aber ich hoff du bist ein würdiger Nachfolger und passt auf mei Old-Babe auf.



Ja klar! Is echt ein schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (15. September 2004)

Hi,

die rot-weisse Ahornblatt-Pulverlackierung ist wirklich schön! Es gab ja auch mal einen Renner von RM, das Turbo, in diesem Design. SCHÖÖÖÖN! 

Da wird mein Tribal-Design RM Slayer Rahmen ja fast neidisch...

Ciao,

Schlappi


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2004)

Alexeus schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das andere:




hmm, sollen wir mal eine "wir machen ulm mit unseren rockys unsicher" tour machen??? wenn du auch aus ulm bist..,.


----------



## Alexeus (23. September 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, sollen wir mal eine "wir machen ulm mit unseren rockys unsicher" tour machen??? wenn du auch aus ulm bist..,.



Why not ?

Kann noch meinen Kumpel mit seinem 2003er Switch in Team-Lackierung einladen (auch aus Ulm)   

Wäre dann wohl ein flotter Dreier, oder so


----------



## Trickz (25. September 2004)

Bin seit neuestem auch Rocky Fahrer.   
Mein neues Rmx:


----------



## blaubaer (25. September 2004)

welcher rahmen ist des ??   ein Wade Simmons ??? 
ich wüsste nicht das es einen anderen in schwarz gibt und die schinge hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nie gesehn, beim Simmons ist sie ja poliert !!??

sonst super farb wahl


----------



## Trickz (26. September 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> welcher rahmen ist des ??   ein Wade Simmons ???
> ich wüsste nicht das es einen anderen in schwarz gibt und die schinge hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nie gesehn, beim Simmons ist sie ja poliert !!??
> 
> sonst super farb wahl




Den Rahmen gibt es in schwarz und rot wenn man ein Komplettbike nimmt.
Einzeln normalerweise nur den Wade Simmons.
Ist ja kein Unterschied bis auf die polierte Schwinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaecker (29. September 2004)

Mein Rocky Slayer 70 mit 2005er Fox Talas...
(Siehe auch unter Fotos)


----------



## chickenway-user (29. September 2004)

Alexeus schrieb:
			
		

> Why not ?
> 
> Kann noch meinen Kumpel mit seinem 2003er Switch in Team-Lackierung einladen (auch aus Ulm)
> 
> Wäre dann wohl ein flotter Dreier, oder so




ich werd dann wohl gegen nen baum oder so fahren. bei so schönen fahrrädern neben mir....

ne, sollten wir echt mal machen, ich mach mal ne pm!


----------



## dertutnix (29. September 2004)

hammer im garten






blizzard in berlin auf der singlespeedweltmeisterschaft 2004






blizzard im karwendel


----------



## Deleted28419 (29. September 2004)

so und hier meins in den Alpen :

Vertex '00 (August 2004)


----------



## luftpumpe (30. September 2004)

so und hier mein "augenschoner" da fragen die leute eher nach der farbe als nach dem rocky selbst ....


----------



## Osti (30. September 2004)

@luftpumpe: dieses foschfrotzengün finde ich eigentlich ziemlich genial, musste Dein Bike in ner Gruppe anderer Bikes nie suchen.   

@dertutnix: Tolles Bild des Karwendelgebirges!!! Aber wieso ist da so ein eigenartiger Helligkeits bzw. Farbunterschied drin?

Osti


----------



## dertutnix (30. September 2004)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> @dertutnix: Tolles Bild des Karwendelgebirges!!! Aber wieso ist da so ein eigenartiger Helligkeits bzw. Farbunterschied drin?



danke, der "riss" kommt durch das aneinanderstückeln der digifotos, mein knipser ist schon älter, panoramafunktion o.ä. kennt der noch nicht. belichtung passiert alles vollautomatisch und beim zusammensetzen gibt's dann immer wieder diese dummen übergänge ... 

das hier ist besser, aber halt leider kein panorama


----------



## MWU406 (30. September 2004)

ich hätte hier von unserem Alpencross ein Bild von 6 Rockys   

- 2* Slayer 70
- Element TSC
- Slayer (2003)
- Edge
- ETS-X 30

dann hängt noch ein Element und ein Red Bull von unseren Abholern dabei.

keine Defekte (außer Platten und ein abgerissener Bremsschlauch durch nicht angepasste Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## --dig-- (30. September 2004)

@dertutnix: hach, so klein ist die welt. ich hab beim sswc neben dir am bierhügel gesessen   

zum panorama: warum machst du nicht einfach mehrere fotos, die du dann am pc zusammensetzt? panorama factory ist ein ganz gutes programm...

folgendes panorama ist bei schwierigem licht aus der hand geschossen(9 einzelbilder):


----------



## dertutnix (30. September 2004)

MWU406 schrieb:
			
		

>



sehr geiles foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (7. Oktober 2004)

So, hier ist jetzt mal meins. 

Ist gerade komplett zerlegt bis auf die letzte Schraube zwecks Wartung. Bekommt nochmal ein neues Lagerkit spendiert und eine neue Marzocchi Marathon SL in weiß. Wenn dann wieder Kohle da ist, noch ein DT 210 Federelement.

Und dann gibt's wieder ein Foto (in besserer Qualität)


----------



## drul (7. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix:

übrigens... mit Singlespeed im Karwendel? was hast'n Du für Knie?
Hast Du einen Silikonmeniskus - oder gar keinen mehr?????


----------



## blaubaer (9. Oktober 2004)

diese woche entstanden, das bildchen   

in Castellane (FR) 

ETS X-30 
Slayer 02 
Element
Pipeline
und mein Slayer 03 zu hinterst


----------



## dertutnix (9. Oktober 2004)

@ blaubaer: eindrucksvolles bild!

aber auf eines muss ich dann doch hinweisen, das KLEINE SCHWARZE ist anderweitig vergeben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134566

sorry, hab selber nur die ehre gehabt, das kleine schwarze II aufuzbauen, aber das darf ich hier nicht einstellen, da es LEIDER kein rm ist ...


----------



## blaubaer (9. Oktober 2004)

@dertutnix 

mein kleines schwarze besteht schon seit Mai 04, ab und zu mal ein neues anbauteil, siehe Hier oder Hier


----------



## dertutnix (9. Oktober 2004)

sorry, wollt dir nicht zu nahe treten.

das kleine schwarze wurde mitte der 60er "geboren"? sehr schlicht und sexy! jahre später werden dann räder daraus ... aber das ist wieder ein anderes thema

wie auch immer: schöne bikes! 
hast du eigentlich schon mal überlegt, dass schwarz GROSS macht. 
mein riesenschnauzer wär jedenfalls in blau viel kleiner gewesen, aber wieder eine andere geschichte ...


----------



## Nussketier (11. Oktober 2004)

So, zwar ausstattungsmäßig nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber meins.
Der Rahmen steht übrigens zum Verkauf ( vielleicht)


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> @dertutnix: hach, so klein ist die welt. ich hab beim sswc neben dir am bierhügel gesessen


ehrlich? die welt ist wirklich klein. war ein feines wochenende, zehre heute noch davon!



			
				--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> zum panorama: warum machst du nicht einfach mehrere fotos, die du dann am pc zusammensetzt? panorama factory ist ein ganz gutes programm...
> 
> folgendes panorama ist bei schwierigem licht aus der hand geschossen(9 einzelbilder):



gratulation zum foto. mein problem ist mangelndes pc-wissen und eine kamera, die automatisch belichtet und sich das auch nicht abgewöhnen lässt. heisst im lichtwechsel sind die bilder tw. deutlich unterschiedlich belichtet und das bekomm ich dann nicht mehr gerichtet. aber ich spar fleissig auf eine neue digi und die hat dann auch die panoramafunktion und mehr manuelle einstellungen ... aber nachdem sich meine frau jetzt eine srl-digi gekauft habe, sind wir sowieso wieder auf dem fototrip, vielleicht wird's dann doch eine slr auch wenn die zum biken einfach umständlicher sind ...

aber eigentlich wollt ich nur das zeigen: mein ARBEITSTIER






florian


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2004)

Hier kommt mein Schmuckstück: 
Mein 2001er Element Signature. 
Das wahrscheinlich einzige Element mit einer kompletten "All-Mountain"-Ausstattung:
Luise FR
Crossmax Enduro
Fat Albert
Race Face Riser usw.
Bevor jetzt alle über mich herfallen: 
Der Plan ist nächstes Frühjahr den Rahmen gegen einen Slayer70 zu tauschen. 
Der Elemement-Rahmen wird dann wieder seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zugeführt und mit Leichtbauteilen ausgerüstet.
Problem:
Bei jeder Tour muss ich mir dann überlegen welches Bike wohl besser passt...
..und wenn ich an den Lago fahre müssen zwei Räder mit ins Auto...
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor jetzt alle über mich herfallen:
> Der Plan ist nächstes Frühjahr den Rahmen gegen einen Slayer70 zu tauschen.
> Der Elemement-Rahmen wird dann wieder seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zugeführt und mit Leichtbauteilen ausgerüstet.
> Problem:
> ...



schönes rad, das ich genau so lassen würde! wenn du damit zurecht kommst, warum dann was ändern? ok das macht immer spass (und dann auch ok). cih hab ein ähnliches problem: brauch mein eingang und damit ich noch bei anderen mitdarf kommt das element oder das slayer mit ... im ergebnis bleibt dann das bike der frau daheim, die geht wieder shoppen und daheim gibt's noch mehr schuhe ... also dein projekt für's nächste jahr will wohlüberlegt sein ...


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rad, das ich genau so lassen würde! wenn du damit zurecht kommst, warum dann was ändern? ok das macht immer spass (und dann auch ok). cih hab ein ähnliches problem: brauch mein eingang und damit ich noch bei anderen mitdarf kommt das element oder das slayer mit ... im ergebnis bleibt dann das bike der frau daheim, die geht wieder shoppen und daheim gibt's noch mehr schuhe ... also dein projekt für's nächste jahr will wohlüberlegt sein ...



Noch mehr Schuhe, die man auf'm Rückweg im Auto verstauen muss...
..da muss ich echt nochmal drüber nachdenken  
Mal im Ernst:
Zurechtkommen tu ich schon mit dem Element. Nur tut mir das edle Teil schon leid wenn ich es in schweren Gelände so hart hernehme. 
Mein Einsatzbereich geht immer mehr in Richtung All-Mountain, und als Konseqenz sollte ich mir mal nen robusteren Rahmen wie das Slayer zulegen. Das 2004er Slayer in Schwarz finde ich außerdem extem schön. Haben muss!!!

Außerdem ist es auch einfach geil sich mal wieder was neues zusammenzubauen (in dem Fall eigentlich gleich zweimal)


----------



## Beff1 (13. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> [...] sollte ich mir mal nen robusteren Rahmen wie das Slayer zulegen. Das 2004er Slayer in Schwarz finde ich außerdem extem schön. Haben muss!!!
> 
> Außerdem ist es auch einfach geil sich mal wieder was neues zusammenzubauen (in dem Fall eigentlich gleich zweimal)




Hey Tom,

heisst also Die Frage SLAYER vs ETSX hast Du für Dich beantworten können! Verrätst Du uns/mir die Gründe warum für/gegen Slayer/ETSX?

Danke

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## dertutnix (13. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Einsatzbereich geht immer mehr in Richtung All-Mountain, und als Konseqenz sollte ich mir mal nen robusteren Rahmen wie das Slayer zulegen. Das 2004er Slayer in Schwarz finde ich außerdem extem schön. Haben muss!!!
> 
> Außerdem ist es auch einfach geil sich mal wieder was neues zusammenzubauen (in dem Fall eigentlich gleich zweimal)



vollzustimm! kann ich alles unterschreiben. v.a. wenn du die 2004er modelle nimmst, was rm für 2005 so auf dem markt wirft ... 

und zum aufbauen: mein problem ist immer, dass ich mich von den alten teilen dann nicht lösen will ..

viel spass beim basteln

versuch übrigens jetzt im winter mal mein slayer als singlespeedtaugliches lagobike umzubauen ...

grüße
d.t.n.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Oktober 2004)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Tom,
> 
> heisst also Die Frage SLAYER vs ETSX hast Du für Dich beantworten können! Verrätst Du uns/mir die Gründe warum für/gegen Slayer/ETSX?
> 
> ...



Hhmmm, fangen wir mal mit den "Vernunftsgründen" an:
Da ich mein Element weiterfahren will, ist es natürlich sinnvoller ein Bike zu nehmen, dass vom Einsatzbereich weiter vom Element weg ist. Da für mich der Uphill vor'm Downhill Ehrensache ist kommt ein echter Freerider wie das Switch nicht in Frage. Das ETSX ist noch als "Race"-All-Mountain-Bike designed, also zu nah am Element. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch das Slayer...
Bleibt noch die Frage warum brauche ich eigentlich unbedingt ein All-Mountain-Bike?
Antwort: 90Kg Kampfgewicht und eine zunehmende Neigung zu heftigen Trails bergab, passen einfach nicht mehr zu einem reinrassigen CC-Race-Bike wie dem Element. 
So geh ich dann aus der Umbauaktion mit einem Bike für's Grobe und einem fürs Feine raus.

Dann gibt's da noch einige "Bauchgründe":
Ich glaube Hans-Peter hat's auch geschrieben: Ich kann wie er Bikes mit zig Gelenken um Umlenkhebeln nichts anfangen. Ich finde den eher klassischen Mehrgelenker beim Slayer (wie beim Element)einfach ästhetischer.
Dann war ehrlich gesagt der 2004er Slayer70 Rahmen in schwarz einfach Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Hoffentlich bekomme ich noch einen nächstes Frühjahr (Momentan hab ich noch ein Finazierungsproblem)

@dtn
Mit den 2005er Modellen und Lackierung kann ich mich auch noch nicht so richtig anfreunden. Mit meinen Teilen die übrigbleiben bau ich mir (oder lass zum Teil bauen, will mich ja nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken) eine Stadtbike auf. Mit einem kürzlich erstandenen 70 Auslauf-Fatmodul-Rahmen als Basis. 
Mit dem Singlespeeder hast Du mich jetzt etwas nachdenklich gestimmt. Meine alten IBC-Kumpels aus den IBC-Forum-Franken (Altitude, Beelzebub, Coffee usw) sind ja schon voll vom Singlespeed-Virus infiziert. Eventuell wird ja ein Stadt-Singlespeeder draus.

Tom


----------



## chaecker (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi All Mountain,

wo hast du den Fatmodul Rahmen für 70  her?
Will ich auch, um meine übrigen Teile sortierter lagern zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (13. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Singlespeeder hast Du mich jetzt etwas nachdenklich gestimmt. Meine alten IBC-Kumpels aus den IBC-Forum-Franken (Altitude, Beelzebub, Coffee usw) sind ja schon voll vom Singlespeed-Virus infiziert. Eventuell wird ja ein Stadt-Singlespeeder draus.
> 
> Tom



tom, wir sollten mal an der isar eingangtreten gehen! abends schaut's ja jetzt leider schlecht aus, aber vielleicht geht sich mal was am wochenende aus ...

wirst sehen, dass alti, beelzebub und coffee völlig zurecht schlingelspeeden. die franken sind da nur wesentlich besser organisiert, hier herrscht dagegen etwas ödland

wenn du fragen zum eingangaufbau hast, meld dich

d.t.n.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Oktober 2004)

chaecker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi All Mountain,
> 
> wo hast du den Fatmodul Rahmen für 70  her?
> Will ich auch, um meine übrigen Teile sortierter lagern zu können.



Fatmodul ist ja die Hausmarke von meinem Münchner Bike-Händler Alpha-Bikes. Die hatten vor ca. einem Monat noch einige 2003er Modelle da, die sie zu Schnäpchenpreisen verkaufen. Bezgl. Farben und Rahmengröße muss man halt Glück haben. Am besten anrufen und gezielt nach Auslaufmodellen fragen, die dürften nämlich nicht im Online-Shop auftauchen.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> tom, wir sollten mal an der isar eingangtreten gehen! abends schaut's ja jetzt leider schlecht aus, aber vielleicht geht sich mal was am wochenende aus ...



Gerne, aber die Idee muss noch etwas in meinem Kopf reifen. Den Fatmodul-SSP ist außerdem frühestens zu Weihnachten fertig, also wirds erst nächstes Jahr was mit Eingangtreten an der Isar.



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du fragen zum eingangaufbau hast, meld dich
> 
> d.t.n.



Kann durchaus passieren...



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> wirst sehen, dass alti, beelzebub und coffee völlig zurecht schlingelspeeden. die franken sind da nur wesentlich besser organisiert, hier herrscht dagegen etwas ödland



Die haben ja auch mit Beelze einen profisionellen Bike-Schrauber und mit Coffee (die Ex-Mrs Rocky-Ritzel) eine ehem. proffesionelle Bike-Schrauberin in Ihren Reihen. Na und der Alti ist was Bikes betrifft eh jenseits von gut und Böse.
Aber der SSP-Virus greift in Franken tatsächlich schon massiv um sich...

Tom


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Oktober 2004)

Hier mein Blizzard:


----------



## digi03 (17. Oktober 2004)

Dann möchte ich auch nicht hinten anstehen.
Hier meins. 
(mehr im Foto-Album)


----------



## digi03 (17. Oktober 2004)

So, jetztmal was, daß bestimmt für Lästerei sorgt. Trotztdem!
Hier mein Element mit 28 Zoll Rennradlaufrädern. Das ist für mich 
mein Rennradersatz und zwar kein Schlechter wie ich meine.
Und komfortabel noch dazu!
28" hat eigentlich den Vorteil, das es eine riesige Auswahl an Reifen
und Felgen gibt. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den 26" Srraßenrädern.
Das ganze Rad ist so mit etwa 9,7kg (ohne Pedale) auch vom Gewicht
noch akzeptabel. Da mein Klein Quantum Pro einen anderen Besitzer
gefunden hat, habe ich mich für diese Lösung entschieden. (Ist auch 
platzsparender, weil ich ein Fahrrad weniger brauche ;-) ).

So, dann mal los. Auf zum Lästern 

Mehr in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Deleted9832 (17. Oktober 2004)

Digi, ich bin sehr tolerant, aber bau das sofort wieder um!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.  
MfG. Groszi


----------



## digi03 (17. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Digi, ich bin sehr tolerant, aber bau das sofort wieder um!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> MfG. Groszi



Das Umbauen dauert ja nur 2 min. Das ist ja das Gute!  
Im Moment sieht´s ja so auch nicht aus.


----------



## dertutnix (17. Oktober 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann mal los. Auf zum Lästern



hab nach etwa 3 jahren meine noleen gegen eine rs duke getauscht. hab danach ein völlig anderes bike gehabt. also  sorry, aber diese gabel für das element ist ja ein nono

d.t.n. eingeläuterter


----------



## digi03 (17. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hab nach etwa 3 jahren meine noleen gegen eine rs duke getauscht. hab danach ein völlig anderes bike gehabt. also  sorry, aber diese gabel für das element ist ja ein nono
> 
> d.t.n. eingeläuterter



Die Look Fournales ist aber auch keine Noleen!!!!! Ist mit einer Noleen überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Optisch sind die Geschmäcker natürlich verschieden. Und 
das ist ja auch gut so. Sonst gäbe es warscheinlich solche Foren gar nicht 
Allerdings hätte ich eher erwartet, das man sich über die Laufräder aufregt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (17. Oktober 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Look Fournales ist aber auch keine Noleen!!!!! Ist mit einer Noleen überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Optisch sind die Geschmäcker natürlich verschieden. Und
> das ist ja auch gut so. Sonst gäbe es warscheinlich solche Foren gar nicht
> Allerdings hätte ich eher erwartet, das man sich über die Laufräder aufregt.



tja so kann man sich irren


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. Oktober 2004)

Sweet RMX!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (22. Oktober 2004)

na wartet nur ab, bald kommt was tolles....


----------



## der bengel (25. Oktober 2004)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Sweet RMX!!





hammerfett


----------



## Musicman (29. Oktober 2004)

Tach  









Was meint ihr welche Rahmenhöhen das sind?


----------



## digi03 (29. Oktober 2004)

18,5 Zoll und 19,5 Zoll.
Un Dada


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. Oktober 2004)

Das sind richtige Bikes! Keine Entsafter, sondern real steel!


----------



## Musicman (29. Oktober 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> 18,5 Zoll und 19,5 Zoll.
> Un Dada


  
Das obere sieht länger aus....Standortsache, kannst du auch was zu den Parts des oberen...äääähh..."schätzen"? Das ist, so wie es das steht, ein Traum.


----------



## digi03 (29. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Das obere sieht länger aus....Standortsache, kannst du auch was zu den Parts des oberen...äääähh..."schätzen"? Das ist, so wie es das steht, ein Traum.


Das Obere ist meiner Meinung nach ein !8,5er (hab selber eins).
Kurbel: Race Face Deus X-Type
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC-Stem
Stütze: Race Face XY
Reifen: Maxis
Räder: eventuell Mavic Cross Max SSC Disk
Schalthebel: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk:SRAM X9
Gabel: Irgend eine Rock Shox (sch......) mit 100mm Federweg. (80mm sind meiner Meinung die bessere Wahl)
aber nicht unbedingt Rock Shox!
Reifen: Maxxis
Bremse: vermutlich Magura Martha.
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT

Soweit Ok??
Un Dada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

Danke   

Ich hab den Shop, wo ich das Bild herhab, von einem halben Jahr angeschrieben und bis Dato keine Antwort bekommen.

Reichlich langer Vorbau, meinst für meine Grösse, 183cm 86cm Beinlänge, wäre das Rad passend?

Wie weit darf so eine Sattelstütze eigendlich rausstehen?


----------



## digi03 (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> Ich hab den Shop, wo ich das Bild herhab, von einem halben Jahr angeschrieben und bis Dato keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> ...


Also die Sattelstütze sollte so weit im Sitzrohr stecken, daß sie wenigstens
unterhalb des Oberrohrs endet!
Die Rahmengröße könnte bei deiner Größe noch reichen. Ich fahre einen 18,5er 
bin 180 cm Groß und hab ´ne Schrittlänge von etwa 83,5 cm. Vergleiche doch
mal die Blizzard-Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum und rechne etwa 2-3 cm Länge
bei der Sattelstütze drauf. Die Vorbaulänge ist wohl eher Geschmacksache und 
kommt auf den persönichen Fahrstil an. Bei mir ist er im Moment 90 mm lang.

Un Dada


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

Wie weit schaut deine Satelstütze raus? Kannst du den Abstand Sattel/Vorbau messen? Ich versuche ein Paar Anhaltspunkte zu finden, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe ein Blizzard Probe zu fahren.


----------



## digi03 (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit schaut deine Satelstütze raus? Kannst du den Abstand Sattel/Vorbau messen? Ich versuche ein Paar Anhaltspunkte zu finden, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe ein Blizzard Probe zu fahren.


So Etwa.


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> So Etwa.


  

Mein Giant 21": 460mm und 170mm bei nem 100mm Vorbau (nur den Schaft gemessen)


----------



## digi03 (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Giant 21": 460mm und 170mm bei nem 100mm Vorbau (nur den Schaft gemessen)


Also 21" finde ich bei deiner Größe definitiv zu groß!
gehe mal auf:
http://www.rsf-donnersberg.de/geometrie_rechner.html
habe diese Homepage für unseren Verein erstellt.
Vieleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.

Un Dada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

Jo, passt, supi 

Ich zitire: "außerdem noch die wichtigsten maße des rahmens:

größe 18,5 zoll (nach meinem kenntnisstand): 
steuerohr: 13,8cm
sitzrohr: 42cm (mitte-mitte), 51cm (gesamt)
oberrohr: 57cm (mitte-mitte)"

Ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## digi03 (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, passt, supi
> 
> Ich zitire: "außerdem noch die wichtigsten maße des rahmens:
> 
> ...


Die für dich wichtigen Daten des Blizzard kannst du hier nachschauen:
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=184&dataentry=1
Denke drann, daß Rocky Mountain die Rahmenhöhe bist ende Sitzrohr misst
und das die die Oberrohrlänge virtuell, daß heißt immer wagerecht messen!


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die für dich wichtigen Daten des Blizzard kannst du hier nachschauen:
> http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=184&dataentry=1
> Denke drann, daß Rocky Mountain die Rahmenhöhe bist ende Sitzrohr misst
> und das die die Oberrohrlänge virtuell, daß heißt immer wagerecht messen!


Das ist mir bekannt, nur das Sitzrohr hat er wohl falsch gemessen.

Was hältst du davon?: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139772


----------



## digi03 (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir bekannt, nur das Sitzrohr hat er wohl falsch gemessen.
> 
> Was hältst du davon?: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139772



Das habe ich bereits gesehen.
Wenn du an 12 Jahre alter Technik spaß hast, ist das sicher ok. Der Blizzard von
1992 ist aber mit den Heutigen nicht mehr zu vergleichen. (auch mit den Maßen nich!)
Daher hast du auch die Unterschiede. Der 92er ist eher was für Liebhaber. Ich 
persönlich wäre auch nicht bereit, über 400 Euro für einen 12 Jahre alten und 
anscheinend auch in einem nicht mehr ganz so tollen wenn auch annehmbaren
Zustand bestehenden Rahmen zu bezahlen, der 1992 kaum mehr gekostet hat.
Aber das ist Geschmacksache. Es gibt bestimmt Liebhaber, denen er das Geld
wert ist und das auch bezahlen. Dann ist das auch ok!
Ich würde sowas eher aufmöbeln und ins Wohnzimmer stellen.

Wenn du wirklich Spaß an einem Blizzard hast, dann ruf in Berlin bei dem Händler an. 
Im Bike Market in Berlin gibt es noch einen Blizzard 2004 mit Cantisockel und IS 2000 in 18,5 Zoll original verpackt!!!!! 
03043094512 nach Adam fragen. 749 Euro soll er kosten aber vieleicht kann man  ja am Preis sogar noch was machen.
Das dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der letzte 2004er Blizzard sein, der zu bekommen ist. Und 18,5" ist für dich schon die richtige Größe.
Un Dada.


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

Klasse, besetzt.....


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

So, den Preis hab ich.

Ich geh mal eben einkaufen, ich bin mir nicht schlüssig ob 2004er Rahmen oder 2005er Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted9832 (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde nur den 2004er, wegen Cantisockel nehmen, Scheibenaufnahme hat er ja sowieso.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## digi03 (30. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde nur den 2004er, wegen Cantisockel nehmen, Scheibenaufnahme hat er ja sowieso.
> MfG. Groszi



Stimmt. Ich auch! Bei mir waren Cantisockel Bedingung! Deshalb hab ich noch
überall rumm telefoniert. 
Wenn man entweder oder wählen könnte, daß wäre ideal! 
Ein Rocky mit (eigentlich viel zu großen) Scheibenbremsen hab ich ja schon.;-)


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

Zurück.....

Hmmm, ne Stunde und 15min hab ich noch... Hoffendlich ist das auch die richtige Rahmengrösse


----------



## Musicman (31. Oktober 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (31. Oktober 2004)

Das Titan-Rocky gehört meiner Meinung auch nicht mehr auf die Trails,
sondern ins Wohnzimmer!!!


----------



## RetroRocky (3. November 2004)

Das Titan-Rocky gehört meiner Meinung auch nicht mehr auf die Trails,
sondern ins Wohnzimmer!!!

Hallo,

muß mich mal als Besitzer des Titan-Rocky`s outen
und ich kann euch versichern das es noch häufig 
bewegt wird und das nicht im Wohnzimmer...

Gruß 
Michel

PS.: Es fährt sich superkomfortabel, besonders auf
schwierigen Trail`s


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2004)

Hallo!
Mal wieder eins von meinen  Mein 2004er Element 70......


----------



## drul (9. November 2004)

he catsoft,

Dann musst Du Händler sein, oder?

Mein Traumberuf: Inhaber eines kleinen aber gutgehenden Bikeshops und autorisierter RM-Händler ...

wenn Du mir Tipps für den Einstieg geben kannst - würde mich über eine pm freuen!

weiß selbst nicht ob ich das ernst meine aber im zweifelsfall ist es doch besser das hobbi zum beruf zu haben ...


----------



## einoesiinhh (9. November 2004)

Hallo Robert, schönes Rad - hab ich auch. 
Mittwoch kommender Woche möchte ich übrigens mal Dein "Bewegungstherapie-Angebot" in den HaBe's wahrnehmen - falls das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist.

Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> he catsoft,
> 
> Dann musst Du Händler sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Nee, ich verdiene mein Geld anders  Hab nur die letzten 15 Jahre immer neue Bikes zusammengebaut. Da bleiben schon ein paar RMs hängen.  Und so teuer sind die Teile auch wieder nicht, wenn man die richtigen Quellen hat  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## drul (11. November 2004)

hallo robert, du hast recht - wenn ich alle mtb und rr zusammenzähle, die ich bisher aufgebaut habe, komme ich auch auf 8. jedenfalls darf ich dir zu deinem erlesenen geschmack gratulieren!


----------



## drul (13. November 2004)

SO, das veranlasst mich, einen Zwischenstatus von meiner Element-Renovierungsaktion zu geben:
Nachdem ich mich (sehr schweren Herzens) entschieden hatte, mir doch noch kein neues Rad (sehr wahrscheinlich Slayer, evtl. ETSX) zu kaufen, habe ich meinem Element eine kleine Verjüngungskur zukommen lassen und auf Luftfederlemente umgerüstet (Marzocchi Marathon SL, 85mm und DT Swiss 210), außerdem die Hinterbaulager erneuert.

Ergebnis: ca. 11,5 kg incl. Pedalen und ein sensationell ansprechender Hinterbau; außerdem habe ich das Gefühl nahezu doppelt soviel Federweg hinten zu haben. Und dazu noch ne Lockout-Funktion. Das DT ist echt ein Traum!
Die Marathon SL habe ich mangels Zeit noch nicht so richtig justieren können (aufwendig durch 3 Luftkammern!), auch braucht sie wohl etwas Einlaufzeit, aber sie zeigt schon jetzt ihr Potential, und ein geniales Feature für steile Anstiege ist die Absenkung!

Letzter Schritt ist nun noch eine Magura Marta vorne (das LR wird gerade neu eingespeicht, auf dem Bild ist ein Ersatz-LR zu sehen). Hinten muss leider die V-Brake bleiben wg. fehlender Aufnahme am Rahmen (Umbau einfach zu teuer). Insgesamt veilleicht ein Stilbruch, aber mir kommt's auf die Funktionalität an und für hinten tut die V-Brake eigentlich ihren Job. Vorne aber ist durch die langen Montagebolzen der Marathon-Gabel jeglicher Druckpunkt flöten genangen ...

fazit schon jetzt: Verjüngungskur hat sich voll gelohnt, ich freu mich schon auf die leichte Scheibe vorne, und das Bike macht jede Menge Spaß und ist mehr denn je eine echte *Trail-Rakete * ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=83606&stc=1


----------



## aufstand (13. November 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> SO, das veranlasst mich, einen Zwischenstatus von meiner Element-Renovierungsaktion zu geben:
> Nachdem ich mich (sehr schweren Herzens) entschieden hatte, mir doch noch kein neues Rad (sehr wahrscheinlich Slayer, evtl. ETSX) zu kaufen, habe ich meinem Element eine kleine Verjüngungskur zukommen lassen und auf Luftfederlemente umgerüstet (Marzocchi Marathon SL, 85mm und DT Swiss 210), außerdem die Hinterbaulager erneuert.
> 
> Ergebnis: ca. 11,5 kg incl. Pedalen und ein sensationell ansprechender Hinterbau; außerdem habe ich das Gefühl nahezu doppelt soviel Federweg hinten zu haben. Und dazu noch ne Lockout-Funktion. Das DT ist echt ein Traum!
> ...



Wenn ich mich mal kurz einklinken darf.......

Wie weit verändert sich die Federungscharakteristik am Heck durch den DT Dämpfer. Bislang fahre ich den Float RL, denke aber schon länger über einen Wechsel nach.
Nur ein Wechsel soll sich dann auch lohnen. Ist der DT Dämpfer spürbar besser?

Gruß..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (13. November 2004)

Hi,
Vergleich zum Fox Float habe ich leider nicht, ich hatte vorher einen Noleen Stahlfederdämpfer drin. Zu diesem - obwohl der optimal eingestellt war; Federhärte etc - ist die Umstellung auf das DT Swiss Federbein ein Quantensprung (nicht übertrieben). Es spricht sensibler an und nutzt den zur Verfügung stehenden Federweg wesentlich besser aus.

Habe mich für DT und gegen Fox entschieden nachdem ich in Tests und hier im Forum negatives über die Haltbarkeit des Fox und Positives über selbige beim DT gelesen habe und am Element ich kein Propedal oder ähnliches Zeugs brauche (ist eh nur negativ für die Sensibilität). Dennoch denke ich dass das Fox ebenfalls Spitzenklasse ist.


----------



## drul (13. November 2004)

@catsoft: wie kriegt man eigentlich so ein großes und relativ hochauflösendes Bild hochgeladen, und dann direkt in den Text?
(Bin mal wieder zu faul zum ausprobieren ...)


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2004)

@drul: Bild in die galerie hochladen und dann den Link (aus den Bildeigenschaften) in die Nachricht einfügen. Das Rad ist Toll!!!     Leider nicht meins  

@aufstand: Der DT soll nach diversen Aussagen etwas besser ansprechen. Viele Fahrer anderer Fullys beschweren sich gar, dass der Hinterbau duchsackt. Beim alten Element ist der Hinterbau eher unsensibel da kann ein weicherer Dämpfer nicht schaden.


----------



## aufstand (13. November 2004)

Mit dem PPD gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, Antiwipp braucht man beim Element definitiv nicht. 
Ich nutze selber den Float ohne PPD und der ist im Grunde sehr gut (vor allen Dingen pflegeleicht und haltbar!), aber ich hörte das der DT Swiss noch spürbar besser arbeitet. Nur um den jetzt auf gut Glück zu kaufen ist der mir dann doch zu teuer. Ich warte lieber bis einer den mal testet und darüber berichtet.


----------



## aufstand (13. November 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Fahrer anderer Fullys beschweren sich gar, dass der Hinterbau duchsackt. Beim alten Element ist der Hinterbau eher unsensibel da kann ein weicherer Dämpfer nicht schaden.



Daher rührt mein Gedanke wobei das auch ein Drahtseilakt ist. 
In den Marathons die ich in diesem Jahr gefahren bin habe ich den Größten Teil der Strecke hinten blockiert....Doch für die etwas derberen Trails und Touren würde ich mir etwas mehr Sensibilität wünschen.


----------



## drul (13. November 2004)

JA, jetzt wo catsoft es schreibt - das mit dem "Durchsacken" merke ich auch. Genau beschrieben liegt es aber wohl daran, dass das Federbein relativ viel weg schon zurücklegt, wenn man nur auf dem Rad aufsitzt. Dem kann man natürlich durch mehr Luftdruck entgegenwirken, aber ich denke dass davon auch ein Gutteil der hervorragenden Fahreigenschaften kommt (Mehr Negativweg; es ist echt eine Art Freeride-Feeling). Dachte mir auch, dann müsste doch bald das Ende des Wegs erreicht sein und das Ding durchschlagen, aber das kam bisher nicht vor und der Federweg ist subjektiv wirklich größer geworden, ich würde wenn ch's nicht besser wüsste auf 13cm tippen.

aber wie gesagt, ich muss acuh noch mit den Einstellungen experimentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (16. November 2004)

so hier is mein RM6 ( bj. 11/01 )

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/34652RM6_lampe_seite-med.jpg


----------



## Rockyrider (16. November 2004)

chrisRM6 schrieb:
			
		

> so hier is mein RM6 ( bj. 11/01 )
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/34652RM6_lampe_seite-med.jpg



Hi,
Sieht Super aus!! Was ist das denn für ne Kettenführung??? Ich will an mein RM6 auch eine dranbauen,weiß aber noch nicht welche.


----------



## MrFaker (16. November 2004)

da muss ich sagen das ist ein "billiger" point dreck   

Klick hier 

weiss auch nicht warum ich die mir damals zugelegt habe, hatte vorher ein race face bash guard drauf... hat aber nicht geholfen


----------



## zyco (21. November 2004)

Ich hätte da auch noch einen...









​

Ist Freitag endlich in dieser Form fertig geworden...
(Gabel & Laufräder neu)

Nun ist's endlich "erwachsen"...


----------



## rockymo (22. November 2004)

DAS Fahrrad: Slayer 02, Fox Talas RLC 05, Race Face, Louise FR, SRAM XO, Crossmax SL UST, noch Fragen?


----------



## heavybyte (26. November 2004)

Mein Rocky Mountain in Victoria, Vancouver Island.
Heute aufgenommen.


----------



## fritzn (26. November 2004)

Einfach Großartig  






Und eine Frage der Zeit...


----------



## Scherge (26. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte Euch mal mein 1993er RM Blizzard vorführen.
Es ist zwar noch nicht ganz perfekt aufgebaut, aber ich finde es einfach wunderschön. Sowohl von der Optik, wie auch vom Fahrverhalten, zählt es zu meinen Lieblingsbikes.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/77690/sort/1/size/big/cat/500/page/


Wenn jemand noch eine alte Race Face Turbine I-Beam Kurbel, Syncros Crank-o-Matics und ein passendes Syncros oder Race Face Innenlager (Achslänge 120mm) anzubieten hat, möge er sich bitte melden!

Gruß,
Philip

P.S.: Der neue 2004er ETS Rahmen und die ganzen anderen Teile in meiner Galerie stehen immer noch zum Verkauf. Interessenten bitte melden.


----------



## fritzn (26. November 2004)

Hi ihr Rockies,

könnte sich mal jemand erbarmen, mir zu verraten, welchen Blizzard Rahmen ich habe - Baujahr und evtl. noch, wie der Originallack aussah?  

Ich nahm bis jetzt an, es wäre 1993, der Vorbesitzer hat ihn als 92 verkauft (Monostay!), aber bei den Bildern von Scherges 93 sehe ich, dass das auch kein 93 ist. Das 94 hat das schräge Sitzrohr mit schräger Schelle

Detailreiche Aufnahmen in meiner Galerie.







Die Hauptunterschiede sieht man eigentlich gut im Bermuda-Dreieck zwischen Position der Schalt-Bremszug-Anlötteile am Oberrohr, oberer Abschluss/Klemmung des Sitzrohres, Gegenhalter für hintere Canti-Bremse und Befestigung Sitzstrebe am Sitzrohr.

Bei mir ist z.B. der Gegenhalter hintere Bremse im Profil rund wie ein Röhrchen, die Sitzstreben kein Monostay, und stehen rechts und links etwas heraus, das Sattelrohr oben gerade abgeschnitten, Klemmung nicht mit Schelle, sd. mit Anlötteil für Schnellspannachse.

  

Oder wurde da mal innerhalb eines Modelljahres vom Katalog abgewichen?
Oder ist es kein Blizzard? Glaube aber schon. Sonderlich schwer ists nicht, und hervorragende Fahreigenschaften. Aber wer weiss...

BTW, suche dann noch einen schwarzen syncros Vorbau mit Noodle in max. 140, von 0 bis 15 ° und passenden Lenker schwarz glänzend
 
Würde gerne schönen Lack und neue Decs anbringen, wer da noch was hat, das suche ich auch.

Danke und Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## drul (26. November 2004)

rockymo schrieb:
			
		

> DAS Fahrrad: Slayer 02, Fox Talas RLC 05, Race Face, Louise FR, SRAM XO, Crossmax SL UST, noch Fragen?



Hi,

bist Du so ein Sitzriese - der Vorbau kommt mir wahnsinnig lang vor und den vorderen Kotflügel finde ich persönlich unpassend, er lässt imho das Rad optisch kopflastig wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (26. November 2004)

Hier mal meine 3 Rockys: Element Signature 2003, Blizzard 2004 und Hammer 1993:


----------



## 5kulls (27. November 2004)

Und hier kommt mein Rocky:


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. November 2004)

Das ist doch das von eBay!?


----------



## 5kulls (28. November 2004)

@Nihil Baxter
Iss trotzdem meins


----------



## drul (29. November 2004)

AAAHHRG!
Das Slayer sieht so dermaßen gut aus!
Ich finde die weiße Farbe nahezu unübertroffen...

Viel Spaß damit, ach ja und eine Frage: wie schwer ist es genau?


----------



## blaubaer (29. November 2004)

vorallem schön sauber 

was ich von meinem seit gestern nicht mehr behaupten kann


----------



## 5kulls (29. November 2004)

@drul
Das Bike hat ohne Pedale in RH 20.5' genau 12kg.

@blaubaer
Und so sauber iss es nur weil es da noch Jungfräulich war =)
Iss leider (oder wie man es sehen will) nicht immer so sauber...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. November 2004)

5kulls schrieb:
			
		

> @drul
> Das Bike hat ohne Pedale in RH 20.5' genau 12kg.



Waage kaputt, oder? Das 18" Special Edition 05 in besserer (leichterer) Ausstattung wiegt ja schon 13,0kg. Da ist wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken. Ausserdem würde ich die Pedale dazurechnen, es sei denn du fährst ohne.


----------



## doppelkorn (29. November 2004)

hab gerade langweile und muss mich ma vom lernen ablenken   

mein schon fast oldschool freireiter   
mehr davon in meiner gallery, auch mit weiblicher aufmachung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (30. November 2004)

he doppelkorn,

super actionfotos da in Deiner Galerie, aber...

... wie wärr's mit noch'n paar shots von 

*ALEX*    

???


----------



## schlappmacher (30. November 2004)

Sooo, 

nachdem ich kleinere Unstimmigkeiten der Schaltung behoben hatte (Tiagra-Hebel ausprobiert, tut nicht und Umwerfer getauscht, da hab ich Depp den falschen bestellt gehabt), hab ich heute nach'm Feierabend mein Slayer feddisch gebaut.

Na, ist doch nett geworden, oder was meint ihr?  

Ja ja, die Deore Disk ist eine Einsteigerbremse, aber das Dingens quietschte auf der Einbremsrunde kein bisschen und bremst wie'n Anker. 

Und jetzt gönn ich mir ein Weißbier, und zwar ein dunkles 

 ----  > There is a new cat in town - and it's black as night!  < ---- 

Euer Schlappmacher


----------



## Beff1 (1. Dezember 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ist doch nett geworden, oder was meint ihr?




JEP  Richtig nett!


Mich würde der formhalber mal das Gewicht interessieren!?


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Dezember 2004)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> JEP  Richtig nett!!?



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Geiles Teil 

Poste doch mal bei Gelegenheit rein wie Du mit der Fox Vanilla an steilen Anstiegen zurechtkommst? Bin beim Slayer immer noch so zwischen Talas und Vanilla hin und hergerissen.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## chaecker (1. Dezember 2004)

Servus,

Wenn die Wahl besteht dann beim Slayer auf jeden Fall die Talas!!! Das Slayer steigt vorne sehr schnell - steile Trail sind mit der Vanilla ätzend bis nicht möglich. Mit abgesenkter Gabel machts hoch auf jeden Fal mehr Spaß.  
Lass sehen wenn du deins hast.


----------



## schlappmacher (1. Dezember 2004)

Servus,

Danke, danke . @Beff1: Gern poste ich mal das Gewicht, muss mir ne Waage leihen (sowas vermisse ich im Winter am wenigsten). Ist nächste Woche dran, versprochen.

@ All-Mountain: Vielleicht reicht's ja für eine kleine Hausrunde demnächst, wenn wir Föhnwetter haben; ansonsten muss die neue Saison erst zeigen, wie es sich an Anstiegen verhält. Dank VRO und Spacer hab ich ja Tuningmöglichkeiten...

Ein paar Eindrücke vom Zusammenbau:

- Bis auf Sattelrohr (s.u) ist der Rahmen optimal vorbereitet. Selten so gut gefräste / geschnittene Gewinde gesehen, macht einfach Spass, Teile zu montieren

- Die Sattelstütze lies sich nicht optimal klemmen, obwohl die Tune-Stütze satt im Rohr sitzt. Habe den Rest der Pulverbeschichtung am Sattelrohr vorsichtig mit feinem Schleifleinen entfernt und das Plastikteil am Schnellspanner ebenfalls. Jetzt klemmt's. Fett kommt mir sowieso an keine Klemmstelle, sondern drüber an die Sattelklemme

- Die Deore Disk ist meine erste Scheibenbremse, ich habe mir extra viel Zeit zur Montage genommen. Entlüften von unten erscheint physikalisch logisch, trotz der Shimano-Anleitung und diverser Tipps im Web. Ging auch prima. Das gelbe Tool (TL-BH61) von Shimano als Halter zum Einklopfen der endpins ist absolut überflüssig. Schraubstock mit Lappen und Schutzbacken mit prismatischer Nut schützt die Leitung und hält besser. Die Messinghülse (Bezeichnung "Olive" in der Anleitung) wird nicht beim Einklopfen verformt, sondern beim Einschrauben in den Bremssattel. Pin und Olive unbedingt erneuern! Habe original Shimpanso-Öl verwendet, um evtl. Stress im Garantiefall zu vermeiden, da Magura-Öl farblich identifizierbar wäre. Im Brems-Kit von Shimano ist ein äußerst ungeeigneter, weißer Plastikschlauch dabei, der so hart ist, das es mir die erste Spritze beim Aufstecken zerlegt hat. Wegwerfen und aus'm Baumarkt passendes besorgen.

Wie die Hayes-Fans u.a. das Entlüften sauber mit giftiger DOT-Flüssigkeit besorgen, ist mir schleierhaft.

Soweit die kurze Einbremsrunde als sehr dünne Erfahrung reicht: Quietscht nicht, nach Einbremsen prima Bremswirkung, jetzt muss das Ding sich bewähren.

- Luftdruck am Fload RL PPro-Dämpfer hab ich jetzt bei 130psi, ist ein rein statischer Wert, um ca. 30% Sag zu haben. Wird noch optimiert.

- Habe die Gabel, Fox Vanilla RLC 125, die fein verarbeitet ist, teilzerlegt, um Shockboots zu montieren. Habe nur posititve Erfahrungen mit zusätzlichen Boots bei zwei Jahren Fahren einer MZ Pro. Wer mir ne PM schickt, erfährt auch, welche boots passen (man muss ja noch Geheimnisse haben dürfen....  Wer mir erzählt, dass die Dichtungen ja so viel besser als früher usw. darf sich mit einem Maschinenbauer darüber unterhalten, ob solche Dichtflächen vor Dreck zu schützen sind, ok :

Die Fox zu zerlegen, ist eher nix für Anfänger, man braucht Erfahrung um das Manual umzusetzen (die deutsche Fox Forx-Manual Version hat ja schon für viel Gelächter und Frust im Forum gesorgt)

DICKES MINUS, HALLO FOX! Wer, bitteschön, hat denn eine 26er Nuss im Knarrenkasten? Standardmasse sind 24 und 27, aber nix mit 26. Hab am Wochenende nur Frust gehabt hiermit, schließlich 'nen Maulschlüssel genommen, was alles andere als optimal ist und werde mir frustriert eine 'Sonder'-Nuss von Hazet o.ä. gönnen dürfen. Schämt Euch und guckt Euch eine Marzocchi als leuchtendes Vorbild an, alles Standardschlüsselgrößen! 

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (1. Dezember 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Hayes-Fans u.a. das Entlüften sauber mit giftiger DOT-Flüssigkeit besorgen, ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> DICKES MINUS, HALLO FOX! Wer, bitteschön, hat denn eine 26er Nuss im Knarrenkasten? Standardmasse sind 24 und 27, aber nix mit 26. Hab am Wochenende nur Frust gehabt hiermit, schließlich 'nen Maulschlüssel genommen, was alles andere als optimal ist und werde mir frustriert eine 'Sonder'-Nuss von Hazet o.ä. gönnen dürfen. Schämt Euch und guckt Euch eine Marzocchi als leuchtendes Vorbild an, alles Standardschlüsselgrößen!
> 
> Schlappmacher



ach von ein bisschen bremsflüssigkeit lösen sich nicht gleich die finger auf... merkt man gar net...

und bei manitou sind zwar nur standardgrößen, aber die löcher wo die muttern drin sind sind kleiner als der außendurchmesser von standardnüssen...


----------



## MrFaker (1. Dezember 2004)

sodele ich habe auch ne kleine veränderung im forderen bereich vorgenommen: 
















ps: ich weiss die bremsscheiben sehn zum kotzen aus   nächtes jahr werden aber neue rangebaut...


----------



## blaubaer (1. Dezember 2004)

chrisRM6 schrieb:
			
		

> sodele ich habe auch ne kleine veränderung im forderen bereich vorgenommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist es eine 170mm  888er ?? 

stimmt die bremse sieht leicht klein aus in der gabel


----------



## MrFaker (1. Dezember 2004)

jo das ist die 2005er 888VF und die hat std. 170 ( bei mir ) und mit kit hat sie dann 200mm!


----------



## Rockyrider (2. Dezember 2004)

chrisRM6 schrieb:
			
		

> sodele ich habe auch ne kleine veränderung im forderen bereich vorgenommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






   Sieht geil aus


----------



## schlappmacher (2. Dezember 2004)

@ chrisRM6 Whoooa, fett! Schick geworden.

@ chickenway-user; glykol greift die Haut und die Lunge an, also bitte Vorsicht. Ich weiss, ich kling schon wie Mama, aber Langzeitschäden sind echt zu vermeiden, oder?

Ich reg mich auch nur noch ein bissken über die 26er Schlüsselgröße auf, nur ein bissken noch, geht schon wieder vorbei.... 

Schlappmacher


----------



## blaubaer (3. Dezember 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> glykol greift die Haut und die Lunge an, also bitte Vorsicht. Ich weiss, ich kling schon wie Mama, aber Langzeitschäden sind echt zu vermeiden, oder?



mann muss das zeugs ja nicht inhalieren    

habs auch schon mit diesen latexhandschuhen probiert, ist aber noch um so ein grösseres gefummel und viel öl geht mit der zeit auch nicht mehr daneben, lass sogar schon die klötze drinn


----------



## Osti (3. Dezember 2004)

chrisRM6 schrieb:
			
		

> jo das ist die 2005er 888VF und die hat std. 170 ( bei mir ) und mit kit hat sie dann 200mm!



888 mit 200mm im RM6 finde ich schon grenzwertig. Im RM7 gehts gerade noch so, aber ich denke im RM6 hast Du dann ne arg flache Geo. Ich würds auf 170mm lassen....

Osti


----------



## 5kulls (3. Dezember 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Waage kaputt, oder? Das 18" Special Edition 05 in besserer (leichterer) Ausstattung wiegt ja schon 13,0kg. Da ist wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken. Ausserdem würde ich die Pedale dazurechnen, es sei denn du fährst ohne.



Nö Waage geht =) TUNE Waage und die sagt mit Pedalen 12,4xxkg.
Sorry.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (3. Dezember 2004)

5kulls schrieb:
			
		

> Nö Waage geht =) TUNE Waage und die sagt mit Pedalen 12,4xxkg.
> Sorry.


Ich denke mal so 13,8kg. 
Aber man muss noch Träume haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (3. Dezember 2004)

na wenn es mal auf 200 umgestellt werden würde, dann nur im doppel mit einem RM7 hinterbau und vanilla RC oder gar dh dämpfer sollte der passen 
haben RM6 und RM7 nicht identische lenkwinkel 68°C sitzwinkel 73° ausgegangen von der gleichen gabel! nur kettenstrebe is beim 7er länger und der radstand minimal!

ach übrigens wo wir gerade bei gewichten angelangt sind meines hat genau 20kg mit pedalen!


----------



## MWU406 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hier mein Slayer 70 mit Drecktuning vor der Wäsche


----------



## Hyper (8. Dezember 2004)

willst du das wirklich mit dem Hochdruckstrahler waschen


----------



## MWU406 (9. Dezember 2004)

Naja, hatte am Samstag abend keinen Schlauch mehr zur Hand (der Glühwein vom Weihnachtsmarkt machte mich auch etwas nachlässig) und montags war das alles schön fest. Bin aber nur gaaaaaaaaaaaanz sanft drüber.


----------



## schlappmacher (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

bin am Wochenende eine kleine Isartrail-Runde mit meinem Slayer gefahren, der erste Geländeeinsatz also.

@All-Mountain: Die Gemometrie paßt so nicht ganz, ich habe vier Spacer mit gesamt ca. 23 mm und den Syntace VRO ECO relativ steil n.oben eingestellt gehabt. Damit hebt das Vorderrad wirklich relativ schnell ab. 

Habe jetzt die Spacer probeweise "geteilt", die Hälfte also überm Vorbau montiert und den Syntace weiter nach vorn verschoben. Weiteres wird sich zeigen.

Die Deore Disc funktionierte auch bei -4 Grad unauffällig, gute Bremswirkung (waren allerdings auch kaum Anforderungen), kein Quietschen. Die Kette war zu lang, rutschte bei einigen Gängen; ist gekürzt und hab die B-Screw neu justiert.

Der Sag paßte ebenfalls nicht ganz, probiere es jetzt mit 150..160 psi, was meinen 80kg besser passen sollte. 

* Frage an die Slayer-Veteranen: Was fahrt denn ihr für einen Druck im Float RL/ bei welchem Gewicht? * 

Servus sagt,

der Schlappmacher


----------



## drul (16. Dezember 2004)

So, mein Projekt "Element-Renovierung" ist abgeschlossen (naja, fast):

Statt Bomber Z2: Marathon SL 85mm
Statt Noleen Stahlfederdämpfer: DT Swiss SSD210
Vorne Umbau auf Scheibe Magura Marta SL
Neue Gleitlager
Neue Züge
Neuer Lenker (Syntace)

Was noch kommt: 
neue Bereifung (Maxxis Ignitor Exception 2,35)
HR-Bremse&Hebel von XT auf XTR


Der Unterschied nach dem Wechsel auf Luftfederelemente ist dramatisch. Man merkt das geringere Gewicht, die Elemente arbeiten traumhaft, der hintere FW hat sich subjektiv wesentlich erhöht.

Anbei erste Bilder, bessere Qualität wird nachgeliefert.


----------



## MrFaker (16. Dezember 2004)

@drul

der kore vorbau was hat der neu gekostet ? hab naemlich letztens einer guenstig vercheckt


----------



## drul (19. Dezember 2004)

keine Ahnung, den habe ich schon ewig. Hate ihn damals schon als Auslaufmodell gekauft. Denke gerade drüber nach,ihn auch mal zu erneuern, gg einen Syntace o. RaceFace

hier übrigens das HAmmer meiner besseren Hälfte. Wollte ihr schon ein paar mal ein Fullsuspension kaufen, aber sie will sich nicht davon trennen. Superhandlich!


----------



## drul (21. Dezember 2004)

ich hatte (etwas) bessere bilder angekündigt

(ein Königreich für ne Spiegelreflex ... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (27. Dezember 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> mein altes RM7




der rahmen sieht lecker aus in der farbkombi


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (6. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen
hab ma wieder ein aktuelles Pic von meinem RM7




kann man inner Galerie auch bewerten   
Gruß
basti


----------



## schlappmacher (9. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit und Frohes Neues (ist ja erst der 2te Post im neuen Jahr), 

Hey, Ihr wackeren Slayer-Besitzer, gibt's irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dem Luftdruck? 



> Frage an die Slayer-Veteranen: Was fahrt denn ihr für einen Druck im Float RL/ bei welchem Gewicht?



Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## blaubaer (9. Januar 2005)

ich fahr in meinem Slayer mit Fox Float RL ohne Luft  


hab bei mir Stickstoff drinn 
viel ein besseres ansprechverhalten und mann könnt meinen mann hätte mehr federweg 
druck etwas mehr als bei der luft 1-2bar mehr und die druckstufe etwa 1/3 mehr zu


----------



## CedricGracia (10. Januar 2005)

Hab mir jetzt den geilen blauen RM7 DH von 02 ersteigert brauch nur noch ne schwinge!!!!Falls einer eine hat kann er mir se ja schicken.Wenn es dann ma fertig is post ich es ma .


----------



## Osti (10. Januar 2005)

CedricGracia schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt den geilen blauen RM7 DH von 02 ersteigert brauch nur noch ne schwinge!!!!Falls einer eine hat kann er mir se ja schicken.Wenn es dann ma fertig is post ich es ma .



Viel Glück,

die gehen selbst bei Ebay für richtig teuer Geld raus, wenn mal welche zu haben sind. Und wenn Du zum Händler gehst wirds erst richtig teuer...

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (10. Januar 2005)

CedricGracia schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt den geilen blauen RM7 DH von 02 ersteigert brauch nur noch ne schwinge!!!!Falls einer eine hat kann er mir se ja schicken.Wenn es dann ma fertig is post ich es ma .



Ach du warst das !
Wollte eben auch noch am Schluss bieten, aber da war´s mir schon zu hoch. 

Ich frage mich aber nur, warum er was bastelt und die Schwinge behält   ?

Die Schwinge ist doch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der "Knackpunk", den "dogbone" bzw. die Umlenkhebel kann man sich ja fräsen lassen, oder osti   ?


----------



## Osti (10. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schwinge ist doch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der "Knackpunk", den "dogbone" bzw. die Umlenkhebel kann man sich ja fräsen lassen, oder osti   ?



In der Tat   

aber ne neue oder gebrauchte Schwinge ist richtig teuer. Habe mich da auch mal erkundigt, weil ich gerne die schwarze Schwinge gehabt hätte, habe das aber dann sehr schnell wieder verworfen.... Da sind die Umlenkhebel bzw. der Dogbone Kleinkram gegen.

Osti


----------



## schlappmacher (10. Januar 2005)

@ blaubaer: Na, n' Super Gag war Dein Posting nicht- nur leider auch noch falsch. Was meine Pumpe in den Float reinpumpt ist nunmal Luft; da kann ich nix machen... 

Gibt's vielleicht noch ein paar hilfreiche Postings zum Thema Druck im Float RL im Slayer? Dank und ewigen Ruhm sei Euch gewiss...

Ciao,

Der Schlappi


----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> @ blaubaer: Na, n' Super Gag war Dein Posting nicht- nur leider auch noch falsch. Was meine Pumpe in den Float reinpumpt ist nunmal Luft; da kann ich nix machen...



wiso falsch ??

ich bin besser zufrieden mit stickstoff als luft 
vorallem bei den temaraturschwankungen hier, von kalt bis warm und ich hab seit 1nem jahr nichts mehr gemacht an dem dämpfer, kein verlust des drucks, nichts !!!  

eine stickstoff füllung ist nicht schwer zubekommen teils werden heute auch bei die autoreifen mit stickstoff gepummt, also bekommt man dies bei garagen oder reifenhändler    

einfach mal den dämpfer füllen lassen mit ca. 17-18bar und dann mit der dämpferpumpe auf den gewüschten druck absenken


----------



## schlappmacher (12. Januar 2005)

Sorry, Blaubaer, ich hatte Dich nicht verstanden. Asche auf mein Haupt! 

Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand Stickstoff reinfüllt; wieder was gelernt. Danke für den Tip, auch wenn's mir etwas aufwendig vorkommt. Was wiegst Du denn so..?

Sonst noch jemand mit Angaben zum Druck im Float RL im Slayer / Gewicht?

Los, traut Euch, ich wieg ja auch 80 kg ohne Hölm und Klamotten 

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## blaubaer (12. Januar 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegst Du denn so..?




je nach Jahreszeit, zwischen 82-86kg


----------



## schlappmacher (19. Januar 2005)

Muchas Gracias! 

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. Januar 2005)

Mal was altes: RM Vapor von 1994 mit kompletter 900er XTR:


----------



## Biadi (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Endlich!! Soeben im Bike-Shop abgeholt


----------



## chaecker (22. Januar 2005)

Geil geil geil!  
Das Traumrad schlechthin.
Aber die Hörnchen sehen schw... aus, egal wie praktisch, aber bitte nicht an diese Höllenmaschine! Also weg damit und nochmal ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (22. Januar 2005)

so jetzt aber mal hier meine RM dual maschine




 
(*klick mich*)


----------



## Reflex_fan (23. Januar 2005)

Na da will ich mal mein Baby vorstellen   14.9 kg


----------



## Triple F (23. Januar 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> Na da will ich mal mein Baby vorstellen   14.9 kg



W - O - W !


----------



## schlappmacher (23. Januar 2005)

@ Biadi: Schönes Design! Lass Dir nix erzählen, an mein Slayer kommen auch Hörnchen; s' packt sich einfach besser zu 

Servus,

Schlappmacher


----------



## Osti (23. Januar 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> Na da will ich mal mein Baby vorstellen   14.9 kg



tres chic. Bei dem Switch bekomme ich heute noch Sabberanfälle.

Den Vorbau finde ich allerdings etwas übertrieben.....

Osti


----------



## Biadi (23. Januar 2005)

@chaecker: Ich werde die Teile noch mal kurz abmontieren Zwecks optischem Vergleich. Foto kommt noch. 
@schlappmacher: Danke für deine moralische Unterstützung - werde auf jedenfall mit Hörnchen unterwegs sein - gibt einfach mehr Biss am Berg


----------



## Reflex_fan (24. Januar 2005)

@osti


> tres chic. Bei dem Switch bekomme ich heute noch Sabberanfälle.



hehe , geht mir seit drei monaten immernoch so, es hört einfach nicht auf 



> Den Vorbau finde ich allerdings etwas übertrieben.....



hmnunja, bin noch am überlegen, der händler hat mir dern erstmal rangebaut damit ich sehen kann wie die geometrie ist, vor allem da ich sehr viel berg hochfahre. ziemlich steile sachen, aber beim donhillen ist es natürlich suboptimal, dein (übrigens auch sehr schickes) rm7 ist ja total gerade, ist aber wohl auch mehr nur zum runterfahren geeignet, ich werd aber einen kürzeren vorbau nehmen. 

@Triple F

danke 8)

@diskussion überall anders in diesem forum:
ps: RR sind wirklich total ******** wenns nicht trocken und kurvenlos ist.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Januar 2005)

@brennender Freilauf: Sehr schick, der Vorbau. Der Rest natürlich auch...

@Switch: Hey Süße... Komm mal her, ich will dich ein wenig ausspannen...


----------



## Biadi (24. Januar 2005)

So, diesmal ohne "Hörner"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaecker (24. Januar 2005)

Hi Biadi,

das Bike ist ein absoluter Hochgenuß. Vor allem jetzt ohne Hörnchen...  
Diese habe ich mir mittlerweile abgewöhnt.


----------



## horst77 (26. Januar 2005)

hat den keiner ein rocky mountain pipeline in rot von 2002?


----------



## Triple F (26. Januar 2005)

Mann, mann, mann... was ihr immer mit den BarEnds habt...

Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Schabe ist nunmal, dass er sich *vorstellen* kann, wie das Rad auch ohne BarEnds aussieht  ! 

Aber im Forum kommt dann oft die "Missionierungsschiene" von wegen "Sattel runter"/"Hörnchen ab". 

Das Slayer sieht sehr einladend aus...


----------



## blaubaer (26. Januar 2005)

horst77 schrieb:
			
		

> hat den keiner ein rocky mountain pipeline in rot von 2002?




meinst so etwas ?? ist zwar nicht meins, wär mir auch zu klein, leider   , 
aber das teil hat einfach kultstatus


----------



## zyco (4. Februar 2005)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem kleinen...


----------



## schlappmacher (4. Februar 2005)

Holla, zyco!

Ist schön geworden, sieht Fett  aus!  Was wiegt's denn circa?

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (4. Februar 2005)

Danke...

Ich hab ihn in der Version noch nicht gewogen, dürfte aber so um die 16kg wiegen...


----------



## Osti (4. Februar 2005)

selbst der rote Lenker macht ordentlich was her. Sieht richtig schnieke aus   

Osti


----------



## chilimade (5. Februar 2005)

Das ist mein neues! Ich hab noch einen 2003er Rahmen bei einem Händler gefunden und finds geil. Seit einer Woche fertig! Echte 16,8 Kg mit Gustl.


----------



## Pino (12. Februar 2005)

Hier ist meins. Vor vierzehn Tagen war's noch nagelneu und so sauber, wie es nie wieder sein wird. Ach ja, natürlich mit Hörnchen - designtechnisch zugegebenermaßen suboptimal, aber es fährt sich halt so schön mit den Dingern.


----------



## horst77 (13. Februar 2005)

mein zukünftiges pipeline......


----------



## Deleted9832 (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

kleines update:






MfG.
Groszi


----------



## horst77 (14. Februar 2005)

affengeiles switch sage ich nur !!!!


----------



## racing-rogal (16. Februar 2005)

fettes switch


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (17. Februar 2005)

und wo sind hier die Mädels....

jetzt hab ich endlich ein Recht mich auch hier aufhalten zu dürfen.....

Heute hab ich mein lang ersehntes Slayer erhalten. Musste mir nur die Dual-Controls schenken, die gingen echt nicht, stattdessen spendierte ich mir die Louise FR und XT-Shifter und Schaltwerk, der Sattel musste gegen meinem Flite Titanium weichen achja, und wegen den Shimano-Naben mit Shimanobremsscheibenaufnahme mussten  auch noch Maguranaben her....

Alles in allem bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden....
Mal sehen wie lange der Rahmen hält... (meinen alten billigen hab ich fast 3x geschafft-siehe Album)

So long
Dr.Sputnik


----------



## Catsoft (17. Februar 2005)

Glückwunsch und willkommen   

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (18. Februar 2005)

Hi, congratulations und Willkommen!

kannst Du mal die üblichen Daten reinstellen?
- Ramengröße
- Ausstattung
- Gewicht
- Etc

danke & Gruß
drul (leider noch mit Element, hat aber auch seine Vorteile)


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (18. Februar 2005)

Klar kann ich die Daten reinstellen - das Bike steht ja direkt hinter mir 

Rahmen: Easton 7005 FS Oval RAD Taperwall Aluminum 19,5"
Gewicht: 13,6kg 
Gabel: FOX Vanilla RL w/ lockout 130mm
Federelement:  FOX Float RP3 w/ Custom Valved ProPedal 125mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit RACE FACE Evolve - 31.8mm 
Vorbau: RACE FACE Evolve - 31.8mm
Bremsen: Loiuse FR 2003
Bremshebel: Loiuse FR 2003
Schalthebel: XT-Shifter 2005
Schaltung (HI/VO): XT/LX
Kurblen & Kettenblätter: RACE FACE Evolve XC X-Type
Innenlager: RACE FACE Evolve X-Type
Pedalen: Shimano M520
Naben (HI/VO): Magura Comp
Kassette: LX
Kette: LX
Speichen: DT-Swiss
Felgen: Mavic 223
Reifen (HI/VO): Schwalbe Albert Sport
Sattelstütze: RACE FACE Evolve
Sattel: Flite Titanium 	
Flaschenhalter: 2x Tax
Technical Equipment: HAC4; Garmin eTrex Legend
Schloss: keins - weil entweder in der Wohnung oder unter mir 
------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab die Schlampe heute mal richtig eingeritten - läuft klasse....  

Morgen geht es dann weiter.
Also der Hinterbau ist klasse, lockout wäre unsinnig, der wippt bergauf überhaupt nicht, und bergab spurt die Kleine bestens :-D

Gruss 
Dr.Sputnik


----------



## tomcon (18. Februar 2005)

...ist das nicht ein 2004er Slayer 70? 

Welcome...fahre nen schwarzes Slayer 70! Echt geiles Teil!

greetz


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Februar 2005)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das nicht ein 2004er Slayer 70?


Das müßte ein Slayer 50 sein, oder. Das 70er hat doch dieses Ornament am Oberrohr.

Auf E-Bay wird grad ein Special Edition Slayer-Rahmen versteigert. Ich wußte bis jetzt gar nicht, dass es das Slayer in dieser Lakierung gab.
Slayer LTD 
Weiß jemand mehr darüber?
Baujahr?
Neupreis?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (18. Februar 2005)

Ist ein Slayer 50, der Händler hat es komplett gekauft und meine Teile montiert. Es hat aber auch Ornamente am Oberrohr...

Gruss
Dr.Sputnik


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Februar 2005)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Slayer 50, der Handler das es komplett gekauft und meine Teile montiert. Es hat aber auch Ornamente am Oberrohr...
> 
> Gruss
> Dr.Sputnik



Hmm, stimmt. 
Beim Slayer 30 und 50 ist das Ornament einlackiert. Beim Slayer 70 ist es silber poliert und fällt deshalb mehr ins Auge.


----------



## OptiMist (19. Februar 2005)

Endlich ist es geschafft. 
Mein ganz neu zusammengebautes Rocky. 
Und dieses Wochenende kommen die ersten längeren Probefahrten.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (19. Februar 2005)

Zum Slayer Limited Maple-Leaf: Neupreis war 2090 , Baujahr 2003. Auf 50 Stück limitiert (10 Stück pro Rahmengröße).


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Februar 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Baujahr 2003.


Das war doch das Jahr mit dem Bruch-Schwingen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (19. Februar 2005)

Richtig, das war 2003. Bei dem eBay Rahmen habe ich aber diese 6 mm Bohrungen auf den Fotos nicht entdecken können. Spricht evtl. für ein Midseason-Frame. Ich habe mal ein paar Pics einer Schwinge mit Riss angehängt. Das Bike ist von meinem Bruder. Die Garantieabwicklung war übrigens superb!


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Februar 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, das war 2003. Bei dem eBay Rahmen habe ich aber diese 6 mm Bohrungen auf den Fotos nicht entdecken können. Spricht evtl. für ein Midseason-Frame. Ich habe mal ein paar Pics einer Schwinge mit Riss angehängt. Das Bike ist von meinem Bruder. Die Garantieabwicklung war übrigens superb!


Danke für die PIC's. Die Bohrungen kann ich beim E-Bay-Rahmen auch nicht ausmachen. Beruhigt mich.
Na mal schauen was die Konkurrenz so ausgeben will...


----------



## Rocky Flow (20. Februar 2005)

Nervt mich das ich mir letztes jahr das rocky  flow gekauft hab, 2005 gibts den frame in den krassesten farben!!! schaut mal auf der homepage von rocky vorbei!!!!


----------



## lim (21. Februar 2005)

Hey All-Mountain

Du hast Geschmack! Habe mir letzte Woche den gleichen Rahmen gekauft in 18" und lasse ihn nun nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen   . Es geht doch nichts über das Maple Leaf design....


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Februar 2005)

F**K
Da hat mich doch so ne Ratte in den letzten 10 Sekunden überboten. Falls der hier im Forum ist wünsch ich viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2005)

Mal wieder Bilder  Gerade frisch aufgebaut: ein 1998 MidSeason Element T.O. Danke insbesondere an Frank Kimmerle für die neuen Lager   






Es wird auch gleich artgerecht bewegt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMisch (7. März 2005)

Hi ihr Rocky Freaks

was sagt ihr denn dazu


----------



## blaubaer (7. März 2005)

TMisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Rocky Freaks
> 
> was sagt ihr denn dazu




niedlich   

   vor allem mit dem Fox DHX 5.0 und den Nokon`s


----------



## Sawa (8. März 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder Bilder  Gerade frisch aufgebaut: ein 1998 MidSeason Element T.O. Danke insbesondere an Frank Kimmerle für die neuen Lager
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

biste sicher das der Dämpfer so richtig rum drin ist???

Bei meinem Element sitzt er andersherum drin (Kolben an der Wippe).

Ansonsten einfach a schees Bike


----------



## Osti (8. März 2005)

TMisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Rocky Freaks
> 
> was sagt ihr denn dazu



bis auf das Sofa und das 24"-VR ganz nett. Ich dachte bisher immer, dass es das RM9 nur in froschfotzengrün äääh kawagrün gegeben hat, aber man lernt nie aus. 

Osti


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2005)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> biste sicher das der Dämpfer so richtig rum drin ist???
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Die Richtung ist wurscht. 98 war der Dämpfer so rum (guggen ), 99 wieder anders rum....egal


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2005)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte bisher immer, dass es das RM9 nur in froschfotzengrün äääh kawagrün gegeben hat, aber man lernt nie aus.




das schönste ist immer noch das mit dem Flame Design , glaub auch das letzte was produziert wurde


----------



## RetroRocky (9. März 2005)

TMisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Rocky Freaks
> 
> "was sagt ihr denn dazu"
> 
> [hässliches Sofa] äh`Kantenklatscher...


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (11. März 2005)

no comment


----------



## schlappmacher (11. März 2005)

@ Dr Sputnik, ist doch richtig schick geworden! Es beruhigt mich, dass Dein's auch dasselbe Gewicht hat wie mein Slayer 70 mit etwas anderer Ausstattung.

Und jetzt: WO UM ALLES IN DER WELT KANNST DU DENN HIER IN D DEIN MTB FAHREN ????

- ich bin schon ganz verzweifelt. Hab das RM seit Wochen und kann nicht fahren wegen dieser Schnee und Eispampe! 

Ciao,

DER Schlappmacher


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (12. März 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt: WO UM ALLES IN DER WELT KANNST DU DENN HIER IN D DEIN MTB FAHREN ????



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?
Ich weiss ja nicht aus welchen Teilen Bayern Du kommst, aber hier im Ruhrgebiet  gibt einige klasse Strecken auf denen man sich austoben kann. 
z.B.: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=78965
(getestet in der aktuellen Mountainbike).
Und bei uns in Essen hat´s gerade auch nicht so viel Schnee, so dass man schon  einige Touren drehen konnte. 
Naja, wart´s halt ab, dann schmilzt auch der bayrische Schnee dahin und Du darfst Deine Schlampe ausführen.

Grüsse Dr.Sputnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## przybo (12. März 2005)

Hallo an alle,
hab dann auch fertig.....


Der Frühling darf kommen


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2005)

gut getarnt    

   bis auf die sattelstellung ???


----------



## przybo (12. März 2005)

ja,  hast ja recht.
Aber es ging nur bergauf, da fährt es sich so besser


----------



## schlappmacher (27. März 2005)

Frohe Ostern und erfolgreiches Eiersuchen...

Ja, so langsam ist der Frühling wirklich da! Bin zur Zeit im Badner Land unterwegs und war auf der ersten Einführungsrunde mit dem Slayer in Staufen; eine nette Runde rund um Josefle und Messerschmied.

Kurzer Er-fahrungbericht: Das Slayer fährt sich sehr kompakt, sprich ausgewogen; aber ich hab den Syntace ziemlich nach vorn gestellt und die Spacer testweise nach oben gesetzt. Nach der Runde gestern kann ich das Urteil hier im Thread bestätigen: Mein 18" Slayer Rahmen wird ohne Spacer und Syntace VRO ECO gefahren; also wird der Gabelschaft nochmal gekürzt. 

Die Deore Scheibe schlägt sich auf Ziehwegen durchaus beachtlich und vor allem: geräuschfrei : auf 180er Scheibe kann ich ja noch nachrüsten. 

Also, laßt endlich Euer MTB von der Leine 

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (28. März 2005)

Hab da noch was über Ostern bei mir im Keller gefunden !!!


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2005)

@Wer bin ich ???  Sag mal...is das ein Racebike??    

Oder ist das nur vom Foto her, dass der Sattel wesentlich höher ist als der Lenker....


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (28. März 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @Wer bin ich ???  Sag mal...is das ein Racebike??
> 
> Oder ist das nur vom Foto her, dass der Sattel wesentlich höher ist als der Lenker....



Das mit dem Sattel ist mir erst nach dem Foto-Shooting aufgefallen . Habe  damals das Bike aus dem Auto ausgalden und es in den Abstellraum geschoben . Daraum paßt die Sattelhöhe nicht . 
Aber das mit dem Racebike ist doch ne gute Idee ...
Nein im ernst : Ich benutze es hauptsächlich als komfortables Tourenbike .
Fährt sich vom Feinsten das Teil .   

Special thanks nochmal an Werner + Bernhard from the Lake !!!


----------



## blaubaer (29. März 2005)

ahh, alles schöne intakte Slayer   



will auch wieder    

meins bei der ausfahrt von gestern


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2005)

@blaubaer  Fahrfehler oder Herstellerfehler???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (29. März 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @blaubaer  Fahrfehler oder Herstellerfehler???



gute frage 

hab bis jetzt dem förster die schuld gegeben der das holz dort liegen gelassen hat   

ne, hab inszwischen schon wieder neue teile, aber schon krass was mann da zahlt,  
hier bei uns, in der Schweiz, 42.- Sfr für ein schaltauge !!!!!!
brauchte da letztens auch einen neuen Lagersatz für mein Slayer, die unteren lager drehten nicht mehr, die an der wippe nur noch wenig,   250.- Sfr. !!!!! 

wucher nenn ich sowas


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (30. März 2005)

_ blaubaer
-Spambaer-

Registrierungsdatum: Sep 2003
Ort: BL - Schweiz
Bike: eins mit Rohloff und eins ohne ..._

jo, kein schnäpchen... mit deiner Rohloff wär das nicht passiert


----------



## lupomat (31. März 2005)

Nach dem Winterschlaf   

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Golf_unfall_006.jpg
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Golf_unfall_007.jpg


----------



## TheCoffinNail (31. März 2005)

Mein Edge mal in seiner natürlichen Umgebung ...


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (2. April 2005)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Winterschlaf
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Golf_unfall_006.jpg
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Golf_unfall_007.jpg




sehr schönes switch


----------



## chilimade (4. April 2005)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Winterschlaf
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Golf_unfall_006.jpg
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Golf_unfall_007.jpg




Wie kann man soooooo ein geiles Rad den Winter über schlafen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (9. April 2005)

> Wie kann man soooooo ein geiles Rad den Winter über schlafen lassen?



yo versteh ich auch nich, meins war mit seinen Kumpels draußen spielen 8)






und da danach beim ausruhen zzzZZZZzzzz.....


----------



## Jendo (11. April 2005)

jetzt will ich auch mal meine zwei Babys der öffentlichkeit vorstellen:

Girl No.1- RM Rasouli:




Girly No.2- RM Switch`04:




nix geht über eine kleine Rocky sammlung


----------



## Reflex_fan (11. April 2005)

@Jendo



> nix geht über eine kleine Rocky sammlung



hehe, hab auch noch ein blizzard, muss aber noch ein bissl aufmotzen. aber sag mal, dein switch; hast du da was an der schwinge verändert? es sieht auf dem photo so aus als ob die sattelstütze knapp 1cm über der feder ist, und die ist ja nicht gross unten rausstehend, oder ist das beim 04'er generell so?  knallt da nicht die feder an die sattelaufnahme?


----------



## tga (12. April 2005)

Ein letzter Gruss vom Wintertrail  
[/IMG]


----------



## blaubaer (12. April 2005)

iiiiiiiii, weg damit  ( ich mein den schnee )   

sonst schön    mann erkennt`s leider nicht sehr gut da das bild sehr klein ist


----------



## Jendo (12. April 2005)

@Reflex_fan
die stütze guckt nur minimal raus...das funktioniert schon ohne das der dämpfer sich zerkratzt   
ich benutz auch den sattelschnellspanner so oft... das ich gar keine standart höhe hab...
Also gruß an alle Rocky Rocker


----------



## Reflex_fan (12. April 2005)

yo ist bei mir dasselbe, hab aber gemerkt, dass selbst wenn die stütze selbst bei dem riesen abstand zur feder beim 03'er auch nur 1cm rausguckt die feder schon bei 1m drop's aufsetzen kann. und beim 04er sieht das so irre knapp aus .
aber rocky ruuuuuuuuuuuuuult !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horst77 (13. April 2005)

was neues von meinem pipeline! bald fertig...


----------



## TheCoffinNail (14. April 2005)

[SPAM:]

Oh! Niederquerschnittsreifen!    

[SPAM OFF]

Schickes Teil !!


----------



## iNSANE! (14. April 2005)

horst77 schrieb:
			
		

> was neues von meinem pipeline! bald fertig...




WIE GEIL! Ich dachte schon es gäbe überhaupt kein PIPELINE mehr...
UNBEDING posten wenn fertig! Sag mal, woher hast den Rahmen??? Ist der neu?

Für ein 2XS (hat das jemand? - oder postet er das wegen Diebstahlschutz nicht*g*) würd ich meine Freundin verkaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (14. April 2005)

sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, *Staun* . was isn der Einsatzzweck dieser Rahmenform ? weil vorn relativ Fett und  Stabil und hinten siehts fast Rennradartig aus ?


----------



## horst77 (15. April 2005)

Einsatzzweck... hm naja leichtes freeriden, schau dir die Kranked 1-3 Videos an, da hüpfen die frorider mit den teilen rum, damals allerdings noch in violett/grün, das ist ein 2002 er Modell und nicht mehr erhältlich, hat mich bischen mühe gekostet das aus canada zu bekommen... stabil ist der Hinterbau schon, obwohl es nicht so ausschaut...


----------



## Jendo (15. April 2005)

Nochmal was leckeres fürs Auge  
















...leider sinds nicht meine  
gruß an die rocky rider


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, *Staun* . was isn der Einsatzzweck dieser Rahmenform ? weil vorn relativ Fett und  Stabil und hinten siehts fast Rennradartig aus ?



Oh weh-dann tu mal was für deine "Rocky Bildung" *g* - Das ist so ein Klassiker - aber war wohl vor deiner Zeit...ich werd echt alt (20!!!) - das Pipeline wurde mal gut gerockt von den Fros - unvergessen die Shots aus der Türkei und Finale Ligure in Kranked!!!


----------



## horst77 (17. April 2005)

jou, als ich den rahmen so hier liegen hatte, habe ich mir erst mal die kranked videos reingezogen und jedes mal wenn ein pipeline zu sehen war auf standbild geschaltet, schon krank oder!!!
ein pipeline bin ich mal 1999 in regensburg probegefahren, beim stadler, allerdings ein 17 zoll teil, zu klein eben, un dbike action wollte mir den rahmen für 3400.- DM oder so besorgen.... das warten hat sich gelohnt.... war übrigens letzte woche in finale ligure! hammertrails wouw, allerdings mit dem kona   .. hat aber nur geregnet und bin von einem hund gebissen worden.....   aber bald ist das pipeline fertig...1-2  wochen
ciao


----------



## horst77 (18. April 2005)

kleines update, es fehlen noch kette& kasette+ andere Bremsleitungen.. aber es wird.


----------



## fritzn (23. April 2005)

Es ward ein Element geboren...






... aus dem Element Feuer.






Seine Mission: auf dem Gipfelkreuzzug 2005 den heiligen Trail zu finden!






In ganzer Pracht:






Die Jungfernfahrt war letzte Woche, diese Woche war ich Wallpapers schießen, daher: Unmengen von Bildern in meiner Galerie, ich bin schwer verliebt  !

Und es fährt sich sooo geil!

Grüße, 
Fritz


----------



## theofil11 (24. April 2005)

Endlich fertig...  

Grössere Bilder in meiner Galerie...


----------



## lim (24. April 2005)

Mädels

Meins!    






Vorbau und Lenker werden noch getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (24. April 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich fertig...


Endlich mal jemand, der weiß wie ein schönes Bike aussehen muß.
Vor allem jemand der anscheinend weiß, daß Rocky Mountain vor Race Face 
Syncros - Komponenten verwendet hat!

Klasse!!!


----------



## schlappmacher (24. April 2005)

@ lim: LECKER!

Schön, das Slayer mit Ahornblättern in klassischer rot-weiss Kombination 

Da macht sich das schwarze Tribaldesign der neueren Jahrgänge ja wirklich eher schäbig aus. Macht nix, ich hab meins trotzdem gern... 

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## horst77 (25. April 2005)

hi, jetzt ist es fertig, und es fährt sich wie ein traum!!!  






hat jemand eine Idee wie man die vordere Bremsleitung am oberen Holm der Upsidedown Gabel befestiget?!


----------



## blaubaer (25. April 2005)

sieht traumhaft aus    

zur bremsleitung, ich hatte bei meiner Shiver mit kabelbinder und kunststoffröhrchen was gebastelt so dass die bremsleitung nur geführt wird, aber nicht fest angebunden ist


----------



## Pharell (26. April 2005)

Hallo Leute 

Hab mal eine allg. Frage zu Race Face.

Kann man den neuen Race Face NEXT Lenker in Verbindung mit Tune Bar Ends fahren?
Da dürfte es doch eigentlich keine Probleme geben oder was meint ihr?


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2005)

Pharell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hab mal eine allg. Frage zu Race Face.
> 
> ...


Falscher Thread
bzw. mach doch dafür ein neues Thema auf. Da solltest Du mehr Leute erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (27. April 2005)

Hallo Fans !

Nachdem ich hier viele schnöne Rockys gesehen habe, dürft ihr meins auch mal an schauen. Einfach den Link unter meinem Foto an klicken.
 Aber eigendlich möcht ich nur wissen, welcher Nachrüstdämpfer für ein element 02 geeignet wäre. Muß es ein DT swiss oder Fox sein oder gibts da auch was gescheits von XFusion ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Nachrüstung ?

Danke


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2005)

Starrbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fans !
> 
> Nachdem ich hier viele schnöne Rockys gesehen habe, dürft ihr meins auch mal an schauen. Einfach den Link unter meinem Foto an klicken.



Schönes Teil! Aber leider ein wenig verdeckt....



			
				Starrbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eigendlich möcht ich nur wissen, welcher Nachrüstdämpfer für ein element 02 geeignet wäre. Muß es ein DT swiss oder Fox sein oder gibts da auch was gescheits von XFusion ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Nachrüstung ?
> 
> Danke



Falscher Thread...


----------



## tillo7 (27. April 2005)

Auch meins ist endlich fertig und mit 10,8 ziemlich perfekt. Nur die Gabel treibt mich wegen der Einbauhöhe in den Wahnsinn!   So sehr, dass das gute Stück heute sogar für ein paar Stunden zum Verkauf stand - aber kann man ein Rocky verkaufen


----------



## blaubaer (28. April 2005)

nach all den schön sauberen 

meins vom letzten wochenende    , jetzt lohnt sich ein frühlingsputz wenigstens


----------



## tillo7 (28. April 2005)

Da muss ich immer an den Film "Das Boot" denken:

"Das muss das Boot ab, Herr KaLeu!"  

Mir tut zwar auch immer jeder Schlammspritzer weh, aber das muss ein Rad in dieser Klasse einfach wegstecken.


----------



## litte DH Freak (30. April 2005)

Moien!
Verkauft hier jemand ein RMX Billig???????  
Wenn ja denn bitte melden!Das wäre cool!
Bis dnn Gruß aus Ritteshausen


----------



## Nihil Baxter (30. April 2005)

litte DH Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Moien!
> Verkauft hier jemand ein RMX Billig???????
> Wenn ja denn bitte melden!Das wäre cool!
> Bis dnn Gruß aus Ritteshausen


Billig? Schau mal bei Cube oder Radon...


----------



## Tim Simmons (1. Mai 2005)

mein jutet rmx wade simmons    
link ist hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/120691/cat/500/page/1


----------



## litte DH Freak (2. Mai 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Billig? Schau mal bei Cube oder Radon...


Danke aber wie heißt die internet seite?Kannst du mir ein link schicken?Bitte!  Bis dann Gruß aus Rittershausen


----------



## Tim Simmons (7. Mai 2005)

hier damit ihr net im dunkeln steht wenn ihr net auf meinen link wollt   
üic is net sooo der hammer ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchbrötchen88 (8. Mai 2005)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> hier damit ihr net im dunkeln steht wenn ihr net auf meinen link wollt
> üic is net sooo der hammer ich weiß




Sweet willkommen im Club der Rocky-Fahrer 
hier noch ma meins....    bessere Fodos kommen noch


----------



## blaubaer (8. Mai 2005)

sehr seltenes bild 

3 RMX "Wade Simmons" untereinander


----------



## Tim Simmons (8. Mai 2005)

nein vier! 
hab das pic nochmal in groß reingepostet falls auch jemand zu faul sein sollte auf das miniaturpic zu klicken   




boah ich   diese bikes ganz einfach


----------



## blaubaer (9. Mai 2005)

hier mal eines der schönsten ETSX das ich je gesehen hab 

zu sehen war diese Einzelanfertigung in Gelb - "JohnDeere" Grün an den Bike Days in Biel 





grösser in meiner Gallery


----------



## horst77 (9. Mai 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> sieht traumhaft aus
> 
> zur bremsleitung, ich hatte bei meiner Shiver mit kabelbinder und kunststoffröhrchen was gebastelt so dass die bremsleitung nur geführt wird, aber nicht fest angebunden ist



danke für den Tip, habe ibremsleitung so befestigt, es funktioniert....und fährt immer noch richtig gut.....


----------



## eckertaler (11. Mai 2005)

Tach auch , wollte nur mal sagen : Bei uns ist noch  one of 25 zu haben


----------



## MWU406 (11. Mai 2005)

@blaubaer

das sieht ja cool aus, gibts das auch in Fendt grün-rot?   

CU
MW


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. Mai 2005)

Mein Switch special ed.
Grad aufgebaut Hechel


----------



## fritzn (14. Mai 2005)

dope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (17. Mai 2005)

mein 2002er slayer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## liftboy (21. Mai 2005)

Hier mein Spassmacher:







  RM Rassouli 18'' mit HS33, UST Laufrädern, Psylo XC, XT Daumenschaltern, North Shore XS Kurbeln, macht viel Spaß und keine Probleme.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2005)

Frisch vom Händler: mein Slayer70 Frameset. Morgen kommt ne Fox Talas rein und die Komponenten dran. Am Donnerstag geht's damit an den Lago.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch!

(Zum Slayer und Lago)


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2005)

Geil fand ich auch das Motto des mitgelieferten Werbefilmchens:
"Die von Hand gebauten Bikes, für die das Gebirge geschaffen wurde"
Gott und Wade Simmons bein Freeriden - göttlich


----------



## digi03 (23. Mai 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Frisch vom Händler: mein Slayer70 Frameset. Morgen kommt ne Fox Talas rein und die Komponenten dran. Am Donnerstag geht's damit an den Lago.


Fein, fein das Teil. das wäre  genau meine Farbe: helles freundliches schwarz!

Hoffe mal, daß von dem fertigen Gerät hier noch ein paar Bilder auftauchen?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe mal, daß von dem fertigen Gerät hier noch ein paar Bilder auftauchen?!?!


Aber klar doch. 
Das kommt alles dran:
http://www.all-mountain.de/slayer/slayer.htm


----------



## clemson (24. Mai 2005)

@all-mountain; sehr feiner rahmen, wird sicher ne feine primiere am lago.....

werd mein ets-x auch übers lange we an den lago ausführen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2005)

So, hier mal mein´s.


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Mai 2005)

Soo mein neues Baby ist fertig und freut sich schon drauf morgen am Lago seine ersten Trails zu reiten












Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Slayer70 2005
Federgabel: Fox TALAS RLC 
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3 
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal 
Lenker: Race Face Rizer Bar 
Vorbau: Race Face Deus 
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus 
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel 
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax Enduro Tubeless 
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert UST 
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Kasette: Shimano XT 
Kette: Shimano XT 
Schalthebel: Sram Attack
Nur Wunschteile. Bin verliebt   
Wer braucht da noch Frauen  
Grüße aus Giesing
Tom


----------



## blacksurf (25. Mai 2005)

gratuliere schaut fein aus   
Vielleicht seh ich dich ja zufällig in einer eisdiele am Lago damit


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Mai 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> gratuliere schaut fein aus
> Vielleicht seh ich dich ja zufällig in einer eisdiele am Lago damit


Hey Blacky, du gehst ja fremd
hmm, das mit der Eisdiele waren doch die anderen Bikes... die mit C beginnen... Da war doch was   

Im Vergleich zum Element ist das Slayer echt ein ziemliches Poser-Bike  

Du wirst mich mit Sicherheit ziemlich oft an ner Eisdiele am Lago finden. Das Eis ist da unten einfach zu lecker   .

Bist Du auch am verlängerten WE am Lago???


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2005)

Schöönnnnn    

Mein Rocky trifft man auch vor der Eisdiele. Das Eis am Lago ist die Belohnung für die Schinderei bergauf. Sogar bei Mecki steht es öfter. Allerdings ist es hochgradig unfair, dass ihr dank "Happy Kadaver" ein langes WE habt.

Grüße aus dem arbeitenden Hamburg
Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2005)

Hey All Mountain!
Gratulation nach Giesing *g* - ein ECHT tolles Bike! Happy Trails damit!
Vll sieht man sich ja mal in München!


----------



## TeamKlokke (10. Juni 2005)

Hier mal mein 03er Switch:


----------



## TeamKlokke (10. Juni 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (10. Juni 2005)

ist das ne formula oder gustav M ? ich kanns nicht richtig erkennen.  aber geiles bike


----------



## TeamKlokke (10. Juni 2005)

@ Reflex_fan: Danke. Weder noch. Ist eine 2003er Louise mit 210/190er Scheiben, aber ne Formula wär schon nett.


----------



## Reflex_fan (11. Juni 2005)

hmm ne 03 louise ist glaub ich nicht das optimum fürs switch, ich fahr auch die louise fr aber die 04/05er, die ist komplett redesignet worden, gab wohl mit den alten probleme, http://www.vertriders.com/tests_louise_fr.htm da steht was in einem nebensatz über die "alten", btw, hab hier noch ein pic von mir mit meinem 03'er switch ltd


----------



## TeamKlokke (11. Juni 2005)

Wieso nicht das Optimum? Weil sie "alt" ist? Weil es Probleme geben soll? Also ich fahr die Bremse jetzt schon seit gut zwei Jahren (hab sie vom alten Bike übernommen) und bin bis jetzt mit ihr zufrieden. Es gibt Bremsen, die leichter und schöner sind, keine Frage, aber ihren Zweck erfüllt sie verdammt gut.   Besonders jetzt mit den großen Scheiben. Okay ich musste sie mal einschiekcen, zwecks eines neuen Kolben, aber das war sowieso in einer Zeit, wo ich pausieren musste.   Und von der Bremsleistung nehmen sich die alte und die neue wohl nicht sehr viel. Und optik ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Reflex_fan (11. Juni 2005)

mein "wissen" um die "alten" beruht auch nur auf hörensagen und forenlesen, zb solche statements wie 


> Mit ihren Namensschwestern der vergangenen Jahrgänge, die auf Innsbrucker Terrain teilweise mit erheblichen Problemen kämpfen, hat die Louise FR des Modelljahres 04/05 außer den Bremsbelägen kaum noch etwas gemein.


lassen mich vermuten dass mit der "alten" halt irgendwas ist, aber mal schön ein gegenteiliges statement zu hören 
nutzt du die zum DH oder eher FH ? wieviel höhenmeter machst du am stück runter? gibts da fading oder quitscht die oder irgendwelche auffälligkeiten?


----------



## TeamKlokke (11. Juni 2005)

Nutz sie eigentlich für Freeride, obwohl dass bei mir immer sehr Downhilllastig wird.   Bergauf mag ich nich so sehr.    

Am Anfang hat sie mal gequitscht, aber das ist jetzt weg. Man hört sie also nicht.   Das höchste an Höhenmetern mit der Bremse war leider erst so ca. 700 hm, aber mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeut von ca. 50 km/h. Hatte kein Fading oder sonst was. Auffälligkeiten? Ja! Sie bremst wie Hölle.


----------



## Jendo (11. Juni 2005)

Update vom meinem Rasouli...

@reflex_fan
ich fahr die Louise FR von 2002 und das Teil funktioniert echt spitze. Hab echt noch keine Problem  





andere seite...




ciao, Jendo


----------



## nord-rider (12. Juni 2005)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilders von mein RM7,
ist nioch nicht ganz fertig es kommt noch ein neuer Sattel, 
neue Kurbel und andere Pedalen und vorn eine größere Scheibe ran.
sonst ist es ziemlig Perfekt für mich.


----------



## derschotte (13. Juni 2005)

die bilder sind net der bringer, aber für ne gescheite cam hats nimma gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. Juni 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder sind net der bringer, aber für ne gescheite cam hats nimma gereicht



  


naja irgendwo muss mann ja sparen   , wenn nicht schon am bike   

ist doch ein Slayer Spezial Edition in Weiss oder ??? sehs nicht richtig


----------



## derschotte (13. Juni 2005)

jepp


----------



## neikless (19. Juni 2005)

hier mein FLOW   

ist gerade fertig geworden    

bilder zum bewerten in meiner gallerie


----------



## @ndy (21. Juni 2005)

Das ist die aktuelle Reklame von Rocky in den USA  







Ich bin ja jetzt schon gespannt auf das Slayer 06


----------



## Reaper84 (30. Juni 2005)

Wo ich die Werbung für das 2006er Slayer sehe: Weiß jemand ab wann man 06er Special Editions bestellen kann? Mir wurde bei bikeaction gesagt gleich nach der Eurobike, aber ist das net schon wieder zu spät? (Befürchte nämlich, dass die Dinger wieder ausverkauft sind bevor man die ersten Bilder sieht, wie bei dem Slayer Canuck von diesem Jahr)


----------



## 5kulls (30. Juni 2005)

Hat jemand denn schon Bilder vom 06'er Slayer gesehen? Wenn ja wo? AM besten direkt ein Bild hier rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (30. Juni 2005)

Hier mein Elevation 
- Marta
- DT 240; 4.1d
- Tune Sattelstütze


----------



## Reaper84 (2. Juli 2005)

Hab ich gerade bei pinkbike gesehen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=529001


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juli 2005)

Hmmm, wenn das das 2006er Slayer wird, bin ich froh, dass ich mir noch ein 2005er Slayer gekauft habe. 
Die Dämpferanlenkung sieht irgendwie seltsam aus. Außerdem ist der Dämpfer direkt im Dreckbeschuss...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (2. Juli 2005)

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das solch eine gummibereifte Kasperbude das neue Slayer sein soll. Alles was den Namen Slayer trägt, hat mich bis jetzt überzeugt. Sollte sich dieser Unfall jedoch bewahrheiten, so passt ja auch der Satz: Dear Lord, what have we done? Oh Herr, was haben wir verbrochen?


----------



## digi03 (2. Juli 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das solch eine gummibereifte Kasperbude das neue Slayer sein soll. Alles was den Namen Slayer trägt, hat mich bis jetzt überzeugt. Sollte sich dieser Unfall jedoch bewahrheiten, so passt ja auch der Satz: Dear Lord, what have we done? Oh Herr, was haben wir verbrochen?


Kann mich dem nur anschließen!
Wäre schlimm.
Un dada.


----------



## Jendo (2. Juli 2005)

...wartet doch erstma ab bis RM da nen ordentlichen Lack drüber zieht...
auch wenn der Rahmen noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ausschaut  
greetz


----------



## 5kulls (2. Juli 2005)

Kann auch nur sagen "Abwarten!" - Sieht zwar ein bischen Gewöhnungsbedürftig  aus... Aber manchmal muss man eben was "neues" machen. Glaub das iss die einzige Möglichkeit wenn man aus einem Slayer mehr Federweg rausholen will?! Mit dem "alten" System war da glaub einfach nicht mehr drin? Man sollte nicht zu vorschnell urteilen... Wie schon gesagt "Abwarten!"


----------



## badmatt (3. Juli 2005)

So, hier ein Bild von meinem Element Signature, solange es mir noch gehört


----------



## blaubaer (3. Juli 2005)

sieht schon irgenwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber muss ja nicht immer das selbe sein sonst ists mit der zeit schon etwas langweilig 

die umlenkung würd ich gerne etwas grösser sehen


----------



## Stamati85 (3. Juli 2005)

leider noch mit ner 160er scheibe hinten und noch keine v12 dran ... werd mal ende der woche neues reinsetzen  

*edit* sorry für die größe ... wie kann ich das bild als thumbnail einfügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (4. Juli 2005)

wa...?

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, aber wenn das Bild tatsächlich das neue Slayer zeigt, hol' ich mir lieber bald noch einen "alten" Rahmen. Das Rahmendreieck ist mir zu klein. Zu lange bei fusion etc. hingeguckt..? Ja, ja, ich weiß, anderes Prinzip, aber RM war schließlich mal Vorreiter bei den Fullys mit Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr... Mir würd's nicht gefallen...

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## nord-rider (4. Juli 2005)

*@Stamati85
Geiles Bike, und dann noch den kleinen Rahmen, ich will auch den kleinen haben *  

hier nochmal ein Bild von mein RM7, ich hab jetzt Saint Bemsen v/H 203mm Scheiben
und die Gazzaloddies habe ich auch gegen Maxxis getauscht, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein anständiger Sattel, aber welcher? 
ich suche schon so lange nach einen passenden Sattel.


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. Juli 2005)

Ich find an Schweren Bikes den Selle Italia SLR am schönsten!


----------



## nord-rider (4. Juli 2005)

hmm,
der Selle Italia SLR schaut net schlecht aus,
aber ich gaube kaum das er lange bei mir halten wird.
also einen leichten und relativ kleinen Sattek möchte ich echt gerne haben
aber er sollte schon Downhill bzw. Freeride tauglich sein.


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. Juli 2005)

Hab an meinem Switch nen slr T1 ( Frteeridesattel )und am Flow nen SLR
Ich finde die Halten Super.
Solltest beim droppen natürlich nicht im Sattel bleiben 
Sören


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. Juli 2005)

Fotos


----------



## Stamati85 (4. Juli 2005)

@north-rider:
rahmen ist 18" und die 888 baut auch sehr hoch, so das mir das rad schon fast zu groß ist  
ich find deine schwinge hat stil. hast du die selber poliert oder so bekommen?


----------



## nord-rider (4. Juli 2005)

ui, das ist echt nen 18"er???
dann baut die Gabel aber wirklich sau hoch, ich dachte das ist ein 16"er
meiner is auch ein 18"er.
Jo die schwinge ist selber gemacht, das schaut wirklich gut aus, auch die umlenkhebel


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juli 2005)

So, jetzt mal ein Update von meinem SWITCH - leider kein Optimales Bild -. aber das kommt noch!







Jetzt mit DEEMAX, BigBetty, Answer ProTaper, ODI Lockon, 8" Disc und RF Bashguard...es mausert sich...von der grauen Maus zum Edel Freerider mit Eyecatcher Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (8. Juli 2005)

blendend         ...      ...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Juli 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich dem nur anschließen!
> Wäre schlimm.
> Un dada.


Es hat sich aber bewahrheitet! Es ist das neue Slayer. In der neuesten Bike ist ein Foto von Dirk Janz mit eben jenem Rahmen abgebildet. Der Rahmen wurde jedoch nicht ganz gezeigt, sondern nur der Hinterbau, der ähnlich dem des Switch ist, aber auch wieder ganz anders... Der vordere Teil des Rahmens durfte nicht gezeigt werden, da es keine endgültige Version war. Der Rahmen war in rot/weiss Teamlack lackiert und sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Laut Bike hat das neue Slayer vorne und hinten 150 mm FW und wird anstelle des Switch positioniert, das noch mehr Richtung FR gehen soll (170 mm FW).


----------



## Stiftsquelle (8. Juli 2005)

Ok bin jetzt nicht grad der ''Rockymountain Fanatiker'' , der das alte Slayer so über alles liebt!   Aber ich finde den aktuellen Prototypen doch für sehr gelungen (optisch gesehen). Und offen für neue Designs sollte man doch schon sein, wie ich finde! Auch wenn es bei diesem Fall eine komplette neu '' designinierung''    ist! mfg Jannik


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Juli 2005)

Lobenswert ist es auf jeden Fall, das RM wieder mal auf eine Eigenentwicklung setzt, anstatt nur plump zu kopieren, wie so viele andere.


----------



## s.d (17. Juli 2005)

ja das find ich auch aber wenn das Slayer an die Stelle des Swich kommt was kommt dann an die Stelle des Slayer? ETSX?


----------



## @ndy (18. Juli 2005)

hier der Teil 2 von der Slayer 06 Reklame....





Ich bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (18. Juli 2005)

hier mal mein neues Spiezeug, auf dem Bild frisch nach dem zusammenschrauben, 






mittlerweile schon gebührend eingeweiht und mit anderen Schlappen!
Macht mächtig Laune das Gerät!

Ride On!


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. Juli 2005)

Bis dahin.... Mein Switch Team 2005


----------



## Hyper (20. Juli 2005)

wow , sehr schön


----------



## schlappmacher (20. Juli 2005)

@ TribalWarrior: Sehr fein!

Hab mich heute auf der Hausrunde leicht auf's Schaltwerk meines RM Slayer gelegt- und batsch, das Schaltauge verzogen. Seit heute hab ich das Ersatzteil immer dabei 

Ach, ja, das neue Rahmenkonzept vom Slayer 2006 gefällt mir immer noch nicht - ist halt Geschmackssache ---

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juli 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ja, das neue Rahmenkonzept vom Slayer 2006 gefällt mir immer noch nicht - ist halt Geschmackssache ---
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Schlappmacher


Kann mich da auch  nicht so recht dran gewöhnen. Zumindest sieht's vernüftig lakiert schon etwas besser aus. Eventuell gewöhne ich mich ja noch dran
Bin aber trotzdem noch froh, dass ich sowas





 daheim stehen hab


----------



## schlappmacher (28. Juli 2005)

kackenhauer   

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2005)

Hier mal mein nagelneues RM Switch Moko.


----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2005)

Nochmal von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Tim Simmons (7. August 2005)

ich weiß...es ist die gallery...aber ich möchte keinen neuen thread öffnen  
sagt mal...geht euch das dämliche duell zwischen "rmx"  und "demo9" auch so auf den zeiger wie mir oder steht ihr dadrüber?
mfg tim


----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2005)

Bin nicht persönlich betroffen da ich ein Switch fahre, aber grundsätzlich ist es nervtötend über Geschmack zu streiten, da geb ich dir absolut recht, für nen RM Fanatiker kann das Demo nicht mit dem RMX mithalten, andersrum verhält es sich ähnlich! 
Subjektive Präferenzen sagen die einen - über Style diskutiert nur wer keinen hat die anderen.
keep the dirt clean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (7. August 2005)




----------



## blaubaer (8. August 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein nagelneues RM Switch Moko.



nicht ein bisschen langer vorbau ??? mir wär der auf so einem bike zu lang 
sonst


----------



## blaubaer (8. August 2005)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal...geht euch das dämliche duell zwischen "rmx"  und "demo9" auch so auf den zeiger wie mir oder steht ihr dadrüber?
> mfg tim




duell ???? jeder hat seinen eigenen geschmack !! 
ich halt mich längst aus so diskusionen raus weils mir auf den wecker geht was da teils rausgelassen wird, nicht steif, zu teuer und bruchanfällig, ist doch alles schwachsinn die meisten haben eh keine ahnung, ich les nur noch das was ich will


----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> nicht ein bisschen langer vorbau ??? mir wär der auf so einem bike zu lang
> sonst




Da hast du allerdings recht, ich bekomm morgen meinen neuen Race Face Evolve DH Stem, der passt da wesentlich besser hin - sowohl optisch als auch funktionell. Dann werd ich mal ein besseres Bild einstellen mit nem etwas schöneren Hintergrund.....
Ansonsten Danke und Gruß.


----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> duell ???? jeder hat seinen eigenen geschmack !!
> ich halt mich längst aus so diskusionen raus weils mir auf den wecker geht was da teils rausgelassen wird, nicht steif, zu teuer und bruchanfällig, ist doch alles schwachsinn die meisten haben eh keine ahnung, ich les nur noch das was ich will





Da hast du vollkommen recht - man kann vielleicht über Geschmack & Stil diskutieren aber nicht drüber streiten.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (12. August 2005)

Mein Element nach einigen größeren Veränderungen:


----------



## Jendo (13. August 2005)

So, bei mir mal ein Updatemit RockShox Pike statt 888.Selle Itali Nixe anstatt Titec Berserker und die Maxxis Mobster sparen auch noch an Gewicht...
Daher sinds auch "nur" noch 17,8 kilo


----------



## Tim Simmons (13. August 2005)

sehr "geiles" radel


----------



## All-Mountain (13. August 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Element nach einigen größeren Veränderungen:


Hallo,
was wiegt denn Dein Element so wie Du es aufgebaut hast. 
Ich bin nämlich am überlegen mein Element über den Winter wieder "leichtbaumäßig" herzurichten. Das sind vermutlich Mavix Disc 317er-Felgen, oder (hab ich noch im Keller liegen)? XT-Kurbeln..???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (13. August 2005)

Das Element wiegt so aufgebaut 11,3-11,4 kg (Waage ist nicht 100%ig genau). Wobei noch Potential im Bereich Laufräder vorhanden ist. Ich denke ein Element kann man problemlos unter 11 kg bekommen.


----------



## s.d (16. August 2005)

ja auf jeden fall wenn man genug investiert. Sobald ich mal Bilder gemacht habe werd ich Bilder von meinem Element und meinem Vertex reinstellen


----------



## numinisflo (19. August 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> So, bei mir mal ein Updatemit RockShox Pike statt 888.Selle Itali Nixe anstatt Titec Berserker und die Maxxis Mobster sparen auch noch an Gewicht...
> Daher sinds auch "nur" noch 17,8 kilo



Das Switch ist einfach wunderschön!!!
Werde die Tage auch ein Update von meinem Switch Moko posten.
Wie kommst du mit der Umstellung von der 888 zur Pike klar?
Gruß.


----------



## Jendo (19. August 2005)

...ist ein geiles Gefühl!
Viel agiler und wendiger. Das Gewicht ist auch weniger geworden und man kann sich dann auch im Wiegetritt nicht mehr die Knie an der zweiten Brücke rammeln  
Bis jetzt hoch zufrieden, auch wenns nicht mehr so schön schaukelt  
Warte gespannt auf deine Bilder. 
Gruß Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (20. August 2005)

Also wenn euch das SWITCH gefällt - dann ich mal gespannt was ihr zu meinem sagen werdet wenns soweit ist*g*

*ITWILLBLOWYOURMIND*


----------



## Reflex_fan (20. August 2005)

@Jendo

warum hast du denn die geilen pike aufkleber abgefriemelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftpumpe (21. August 2005)

so kleines upgrade von meinem green baby 






immer wieder geil ein rocky zu biken


----------



## numinisflo (21. August 2005)

Hier endlich das Update meines Switch Moko.
Gruß.


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. August 2005)

Hier mal meins mit 15,4 Kg Kampfgewicht


----------



## iNSANE! (23. August 2005)

WATCH THIS, FELLAS!
...mehr in meiner Gallery...


----------



## All-Mountain (23. August 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> WATCH THIS, FELLAS!
> ...mehr in meiner Gallery...



Mich stört zwar ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen Dein *ITWILLBLOWYOURMIND-WATCH THIS, FELLAS!*-Poser-Gehabe  

ABER:

*Feines Teil*


----------



## iNSANE! (23. August 2005)

HALLO?! Was heisst hier den "GEHABE"? Ich BIN ein F******* POSER! Wozu hätte ich sonst dieses Rad?!  
Danke, für den Kommentar...ich finds auch echt schön - und es wird noch schöner*g*


----------



## neikless (24. August 2005)

zum Thema POSEN   oder    doch POSTEN ???  

zu bewerten in meiner Gallery


----------



## E36/8 (24. August 2005)

Also die Bikes von neikless & iNSANE! sind ja der totale Hammer.  
Hoffe das mein Freerider im Frühjahr genauso Geil ausschaut! 
Irgendwann ist zwar eh alles so vollgesifft das man nix mehr erkennen wird,
aber zumindest nach dem Zusammenbau werd ich mal n paar Bilder schiessen.
Leider dauert es bis dahin noch viel zu lange   

@iNSANE! Was wiegt das Teil?


----------



## Jendo (26. August 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> @Jendo
> 
> warum hast du denn die geilen pike aufkleber abgefriemelt?



Ist ne gabrauchte Pike und der vorgänger Inhaber hat sie einfach böser weise abgemacht  
aber sie funktioniert auch ohne Aufkleber super!

Wäre Cool wenn die Switch Biker noch ihr Bike in dem Neuen Switch Thread posten könnten, quasi nur für uns  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181643

Gruß Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (27. August 2005)

Jungs, danke für die netten Komplimente - im Bike Park hat einer sogar mein Bike fotografiert *freu* - und selbst der Bike Action Dirk fands schön. Einige haben mich dann auf der Messe in Garmisch gefragt ob man sich das Teil am Bike Action Stand ausleihen kann *g*...
Ja, jetzt kommt dann das neue SWITCH...dann muss ich mich ins Zeug legen...

@neikless - SUPER Rad - wunderschön uns standesgemäß aufgebaut - das mit der Breze am Lenker hab ich auch mal für nen Foto gemacht*g*

Das Gewicht von meinem Bike ist mir leider unbekannt aber es sind definitiv 15kg + X weil da meine Waage aufhört...macht aber nix - ich wieg auch 85 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylad (31. August 2005)

Meiner 10.7kg element


----------



## All-Mountain (31. August 2005)

lazylad schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner 10.7kg element


10,7, net schlecht  
Kannst Du mal die Komonenten posten mit denen Du auf das Gewicht kommst?
Ich möchte nämlich mein Element auch wieder auf Leichtbau aufbauen und brauche Inspiration.
Danke 
Tom


----------



## lazylad (31. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> 10,7, net schlecht
> Kannst Du mal die Komonenten posten mit denen Du auf das Gewicht kommst?
> Ich möchte nämlich mein Element auch wieder auf Leichtbau aufbauen und brauche Inspiration.
> Danke
> Tom


Danke Tom, 
hier die liste (von weight weenies und hersteller und selbst schätzen)

frame Rocky Mountain element + shock + seat post clamp 2400
shock Fox float 0
fork Skareb platinum(tube length 190mm) 1550
stem Ritchey WCS 110mm 110
handlebar Ritchey WCS flat (550mm) 125
headset Chris King + cap + bolt + nut 110
grips Ritchey WCS + end caps 45
barends none 0
seat post Ritchey WCS 350mm 220
saddle San Marco Aspide 160
crankset Shimano XT 2004 + TA chian rings 831
bottom bracket 0
pedals Eggbeaters chromo 294
chainstay protector Lyzardskin 12
brakeset Magura Marta 700
rear derailleur Shimano XT 2003 255
front derailleur Shimano XT 2005 123
chain Sram PC 59 286
shifters Shimano XT 2003 + inner cables 248
shifter outer cables Gore Ride On 128
cassette Shimano XT 34 294
wheelset DT Hugi/Mavic XC717 disc 1680
skewers Lite Axle 65
rimtape No Name 25
inner tubes Specialized ultra light mtb 198
tyres Continental Twister Super Sonic 740
miscelanious Tiewraps e.d. 50
Total 10649)

Mit latex schlauche und Michelin Comp S Light habe ich letzte samstag (27/8)   der Nationalpark Mtb Marathon rennen gefahren. Die combi ist etwas pannensicherer aber schwerer.

ciao,
Lazylad


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2005)

Gratuliere - ein edles Teil, und mal was ganz anderes als die doch zahlenmäßig stärker vertretenen Big Bikes.
Weiter so und viel Spass damit.


----------



## All-Mountain (31. August 2005)

lazylad schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Tom,
> hier die liste (von weight weenies und hersteller und selbst schätzen)
> 
> frame Rocky Mountain element + shock + seat post clamp 2400
> ...



Danke für die infos.
Ich seh schon meine nächste Anschaffung ist erstmal eine Küchenwaage  
Grüße
Tom


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

10,7 Kg für ein Element - allen Respekt von mir!!!!  

Gruß

numinisflo


----------



## s.d (1. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ne frage die nicht so ganz in die Gallery reinpasst:

Kann man die SIGG-Flaschen in Rocky Ahornlackierung auch irgendwo (außer bei ebay) im Internet kaufen und wenn ja wo?


----------



## JAY-L (13. September 2005)

Hi
bei uns im laden hat einer n Slayer 70 mit 10,5kg.

Max


----------



## blaubaer (13. September 2005)

JAYL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> bei uns im laden hat einer n Slayer 70 mit 10,5kg.
> 
> Max



Bild ?? Teileliste ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (14. September 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> Bild ?? Teileliste ???




hmm 

bild hab ich net 

Teile soweit ich weis:

Ramen: Slayer 70 Ramen
Naben: Tune King/Kong
Felgen: Mavic 717 
Schnellspanner Tune AC16/17
Gabel: Fox Float RLC 130
Pedale: Eggbeater 3TI
Schahltung: komplett XTR
Bremse: Margura Marta
Sattelstütze: Tune
Lenker: Sytace Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace F99 TI kit
Reifen: XCR Dry
Sattel:Fizik Aliante
Falaschenhalter:Tune Wasserträger

wenn was fehlt weis ich nimmer


Max


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2005)

JAYL schrieb:
			
		

> hmm
> 
> bild hab ich net
> 
> ...


Nett, aber XCR Dry??? Ist wohl etwas der falsche Reifen für eine solches Rad. Die sind mir sogar bei meinem Element am Garda zu wenig. 

IHHO ist die Ausstattung in Teilen dem Einsatzgebiet nicht angemessen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die 10,5  bei den Teilen nicht glaube....


----------



## blaubaer (15. September 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> IHHO ist die Ausstattung in Teilen dem Einsatzgebiet nicht angemessen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die 10,5  bei den Teilen nicht glaube....



würd ich auch sagen, irgendwas ist da fehl am platz, entweder der Rahmen oder die Teile   


so mal mein Slayer nach dem er ein bischen gepimt   wurde






eigentlich wollte ich ja ne Fox Vanilla RLC montieren, aber jetzt nach 3 wochen warterzeit, da der Fox vertrieb in der schweiz immer noch nichts wusste wann die ausstehen gabeln und auch die 2006mod. lieferung kommt,
hab ich mir kurzerhand eine Marzocchi AllMountain SL bestellt und heute montiert. NEU sind auch die edlen Laufräder aus DT Onyx Naben und DT XR 4.1 Felgen

am meisetn nimmt mich jetzt das gewicht wunder, wird aber ev. noch diese woche gewogen


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. September 2005)

10,7 für nen element is ned leicht... meins wiegt 10,2 und das von meim vadder mit dem ich öfters ma rumcruise wiegt 9,8...


----------



## s.d (15. September 2005)

Teile bitte


----------



## iNSANE! (15. September 2005)

stylobasti schrieb:
			
		

> 10,7 für nen element is ned leicht... meins wiegt 10,2 und das von meim vadder mit dem ich öfters ma rumcruise wiegt 9,8...



Das DU so nen Rad fährst wundert mich ja...aber es zeigt dass ich nicht der einzige Freerider bin der gerne auch mal auf ner Lightwight Maschine richtig gas gibt bis die Schenkel brennen (auf Rad und auf der Freundin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (15. September 2005)

teile sieht man doch... ich mach irgendwann ma ne liste, aber hab grad kein internet und in der schule in informatik nur wenig zeit...
naja ich komm eigentlich vom cc race und bin dann nur irgendwann ma nach freeride dirt street abgeschweift, und cc fahr ich auch noch gern ma...   
schenkel auf freundin brechen is gut....


----------



## JAY-L (15. September 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Nett, aber XCR Dry??? Ist wohl etwas der falsche Reifen für eine solches Rad. Die sind mir sogar bei meinem Element am Garda zu wenig.
> 
> IHHO ist die Ausstattung in Teilen dem Einsatzgebiet nicht angemessen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die 10,5  bei den Teilen nicht glaube....




Hi 

er fährt damit auch im Bikepakr z.B. Leongang
ausserdem wieg er bloss ein bisschen über 60 kg.

so abwegig ist nicht siehe unten.

Ramen: 	Slayer 70 Ramen	                 2.900 
Naben: 	Tune King	                 149 
Naben: 	Kong	                              264 
Felge	Mavic 717	                 850 
Schnellspanner 	Tune AC16/17           53 
Gabel:	 Fox Float RLC 130	                 1.600 
Pedale: 	Eggbeater 3TI	                 185 
Schahltung:	 komplett XTR           1.854 
Bremse:	 Margura Marta Sl	                 648 
Sattelstütze:	 Tune	                 198 
Lenker: 	Sytace Duraflite Carbon           119 
Vorbau: 	Syntace F99 TI kit	                 101 
Reifen:	 XCR Dry	                              964 
Sattel:	Fizik Aliante	                 171 
Falaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger     9 
Sattelkemme	Tune Würger	    23 
Speichen	DT aerolite	                 358 
Nippel 	DT Alu	                              20 
Steuersatz	?	                 100 

		              GESAMT.    10.566 


Max


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

Hier mal mein "sweetes" Switch S3 in Team Rot.. Hat schon gute Dienste geleistet!!


----------



## Reflex_fan (16. September 2005)

schönes rot!  ist der block auch rot? also die großen ritzel sehen so aus?
welcher switch ist das?? der dämpfer ist so geil... ? ein s4 isses nich, ein s2 und ein s5 auch nich, ein s3 auch nicht, bin etwas confused?


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rot!  ist der block auch rot? also die großen ritzel sehen so aus?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich Tipp mal auf ´ne Coladose von Rohloff....


----------



## JAY-L (16. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> fehlt ja noch die hälfte...z.b. griffe,schläuche und die ganzen schmiermittel,
> kabelbinder usw...
> 
> warum gehst du mit deiner rechnung nicht in leichtbauforum?
> ...




Weils nicht meins ist 
und ausserdem bin ich mir bei manchen teilen net sicher.

Max


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rot!  ist der block auch rot? also die großen ritzel sehen so aus?
> welcher switch ist das?? der dämpfer ist so geil... ? ein s4 isses nich, ein s2 und ein s5 auch nich, ein s3 auch nicht, bin etwas confused?



Es ist ein Switch S3 von 2005, nur eben nicht in Dunkelgrün sondern in dem Rot, das das Switch 2006 haben wird! Dämpfer ist der ganz normale Fox DHX 5.0 verbaut..
Und ja, ich hab ne Rohloff drauf!!

greetings..


----------



## numinisflo (17. September 2005)

Geiles Rot an deinem Switch!

Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. September 2005)

sag mal Mario, steht bei Deinem Switch die ProPedal Schraube nicht "IM" Rahmen an? Ich hab die deswegen an meinem weggeschraubt.

P.S. Was für ein Setup fährst du im DHX bei "normal" Aktionen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal Mario, steht bei Deinem Switch die ProPedal Schraube nicht "IM" Rahmen an? Ich hab die deswegen an meinem weggeschraubt.
> 
> P.S. Was für ein Setup fährst du im DHX bei "normal" Aktionen?



Es kommt drauf an welche Rahmengröße du fährst. Bei 16,5" kann es sein, dass die Schraube ansteht!? Ich fahr ein 18" und hab das Problem nicht. Ist alles frei..
Was mein Setup angeht: Ich hab eigentlich das Pro Pedal fast ganz runtergeschraubt, da ich mehr auf sensibles Ansprechverhalten stehe und nicht auf Plattform-treten! Mit leichtem Wippen kann ich leben, wobei ich meine Bikes eh meistens in der Luft bewege!!   

greetings,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. September 2005)

Nee, hab schon den 18" Rahmen...naja, egal - fahre ja eh - wie du - ohne PPD. Was mich aber nervt ist das "klacken" dass der Dämpfer beim einfedern macht - laut Toxoholics aber normal...super.

Wieviel Bar hast in der Kammer?


----------



## blaubaer (17. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber nervt ist das "klacken" dass der Dämpfer beim einfedern macht - laut Toxoholics aber normal...super.
> 
> Wieviel Bar hast in der Kammer?



der DHX sollte eigentlich kein "klacken" von sich geben, meiner ist seit April geräuschlos, im gegesatz zum alten Vanilla RC mit ProPedal der hatte dieses "klacken". 

Luftdruck etwa 8-10bar und BottomOut voll offen


----------



## iNSANE! (18. September 2005)

Hm...am Anfang hatte der des auch noch nicht, aber mittlerweile nervts gewaltig - zumal das Tretlager mutmaßlich und evtl auch ein Hinterbaulager knacken (was ich so letztlich nicht sicher sagen kann wg Dämpfer) - Das Bike "lebt" jedoch ganz gut - zumindest versucht es sich die ganze Zeit mit Geräuschen mitzuteilen...   aber was will es?

Der Dämpfer muss im WInter zum Sörwiss.


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, hab schon den 18" Rahmen...naja, egal - fahre ja eh - wie du - ohne PPD. Was mich aber nervt ist das "klacken" dass der Dämpfer beim einfedern macht - laut Toxoholics aber normal...super.
> 
> Wieviel Bar hast in der Kammer?



Also knacken sollte er wirklich nicht! Ich fahr in meinem Switch mit ca. 13 Bar.. Klingt viel, aber das Bike muss auch einiges wegschlucken!


----------



## drul (19. September 2005)

ähemm...

ist das hier nicht ne Gallery (wo sind die Bilder???)


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2005)

Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher - oder in meine Gallery


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. September 2005)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> ähemm...
> 
> ist das hier nicht ne Gallery (wo sind die Bilder???)



..hier hast du mal wieder ein Bild! Und zwar ein richtig schönes!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem sweet'n Flow!! Ist nicht das aktuellste Pic, aber trotzdem ganz nett zum anschauen!?!






greetings, 
Mario


----------



## s.d (20. September 2005)

Sieht echt geil aus mario 
hier mal meine
das foto vom Vertex ist ziemlich schlecht und am Hammer werden noch ein paar teile getauscht und am Element evtl. auch an das Vertex kommen morgen noch andere Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (27. September 2005)

3 Slayer aufs mal    

Links Slayer 05 HotRod / mitte Slayer 03 / rechts mein Slayer 03 mit der neuen Gabel 





grösser in der Gallery


----------



## iNSANE! (29. September 2005)

Gratuliere...ein echter Slayer Fan, was? Wann fährst du welches?


----------



## blaubaer (29. September 2005)

schön wärs wenn alle mein wären   vorallem das linke ist ein traum, der wert ist etwa 8000.- SFr. von dem stück, verbaut sind nur die edlesten teile wie Hayes ElCamino, RaceFace Atlas, DT kompl. LRF usw.......  

nein nur das rechte gehört mir


----------



## digi03 (29. September 2005)

Hi ihr Nasen.  

Na so langsam scheint dieser Thread ja seinem ursprünglichen Thema wieder gerecht zu werden.
Die letzten vorgestellten Bikes waren auf jeden Fall nicht übel. Zeigt doch immer wieder, wie man am besten
seine sauer verdiente Kohle unterbringt  

Hab da auch noch was:
Kleinere Umbauarbeiten an meinem alten Element -Hobel.
(Schalthebel / Lenker / Steuersatz/ Gabel / Reifen).
Mehr gibt´s im Album.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Oktober 2005)

na dann trau ich mich auch mal hier rein 
seit gestern meins (im schlussverkauf erstanden), hat mich heute bei der ersten tour gleich absolut begeistert   
der hinterbau, der funktioniert ja wirklich    
mit der zeit werd ich sicher noch das eine oder andere detail ändern, den umstieg von flatbar & hörnchen auf den gekröpften lenker muss ich noch verdauen (nur bergauf).


----------



## digi03 (1. Oktober 2005)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> na dann trau ich mich auch mal hier rein
> seit gestern meins (im schlussverkauf erstanden), hat mich heute bei der ersten tour gleich absolut begeistert
> der hinterbau, der funktioniert ja wirklich
> mit der zeit werd ich sicher noch das eine oder andere detail ändern, den umstieg von flatbar & hörnchen auf den gekröpften lenker muss ich noch verdauen (nur bergauf).


Wo gibt´s denn den Schlußverkauf? Da würde ich auch mal gerne einkaufen  
Das mit der Umstellung auf gekröpften Lenker ist für mich auch ein Problem.(immer noch  )
ETSX ist eventuell mal mein Nächstes. (wenn mein Element so in 10 Jahren mal nicht mehr will)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Oktober 2005)

bikepalast.com - ein ets-x 50 haben's noch, leider nur in 16,5" :/ 
zum lenker: ein ets-x mit flatbar schaut wahrscheinlich seltsam aus, oder? aber lenkerhörnchen auf den gekröpften lenker sind ja ein absolutes no-no


----------



## Scherge (1. Oktober 2005)

1995er RM Blizzard; Größe 19 Zoll; seriennaher, neuwertiger Zustand


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Oktober 2005)

Ein Super schmuckes Stück!

Ich würde evtl mit einer modernen Gabel das Gesamtwerk aufrüsten, denn da ist noch viel Performance dann drin - auch wenns nicht mehr Serie ist.


----------



## s.d (3. Oktober 2005)

wirklich sehr schön ich würde es so lassen


----------



## drul (4. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal mein renoviertes Schmuckstück - es fährt sich sooo genial, v.a. seit ich die 2,35er Maxxis draufgezogen habe. 2,3 bar und schon hat man 2 cm mehr Federweg.


----------



## clemson (4. Oktober 2005)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> bikepalast.com - ein ets-x 50 haben's noch, leider nur in 16,5" :/
> zum lenker: ein ets-x mit flatbar schaut wahrscheinlich seltsam aus, oder? aber lenkerhörnchen auf den gekröpften lenker sind ja ein absolutes no-no




Servus, fahr mein ets-x mit flatbar und hörnchen.....
fährt sich bestens


----------



## drul (4. Oktober 2005)

hier nochmal ein bisschen größer, mit etwas unspektakulärerem Hintergrund


----------



## Catsoft (4. Oktober 2005)

Ach, ist das alles schön   

Hier mal meins in der neuesten Ausstattung...


----------



## westie (6. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ja, die Rockys sind schon zum verlieben.   

Hier mal mein RM Element TO. Alt aber es fährt sich immer noch geil !!!    

Und im Frühjahr hab ich ein Vertex fertig !!!     

Leider schlechte Handy - Pics.


----------



## s.d (7. Oktober 2005)

Das glaub ich dir Rockys sind nunmal nicht lieblos zusammengeschweiste Verbrauchsgüter die sind für die Ewigkeit gemacht. In Oberstdorf am Marathon sind echt viele alte, natürlich auch neue elements mitgefahren und auch ein wunderschönes altitude ich wäre fast gestürtzt weil ich unterm fahren immer auf das geie Teil gestarrt habe 

was fürn Vertex baust du dir auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westie (7. Oktober 2005)

Hab noch keinen Rahmen !

Aber ich denke es wird ein Vertex 70 werden. Der Blizzard ist mir 
leider n´ bisserl zu schwer, und der Vertex TSC wohl n´bisserl zu
teuer !  

Vielleicht finde ich ja noch nen guten gebrauchten.   

Hab bis jetzt schon ein paar Teile zusammen und von der Ausstattung
konkrete Vorstellungen.


----------



## s.d (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich würd nach nem vorjahresmodell schauen die kosten neu teilweise die Hälfte


----------



## blobby68 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

hiermal ein Foto (wenn´s klappt) von meinem Element Race.Selber aufgebaut mit Hardcore Komponenten.Wie Kris King,Syncros,Spengle,Stahlflex,Rohloff Mazocci BomberZ1,Race Face,CookBrosRacing usw.  


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=99968&stc=1
Bike.jpg

Gruß aus Schleswig Holstein


----------



## blaubaer (8. Oktober 2005)

blobby68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hiermal ein Foto (wenn´s klappt) von meinem Element Race.Selber aufgebaut mit Hardcore Komponenten.Wie Kris King,Syncros,Spengle,Stahlflex,Rohloff Mazocci BomberZ1,Race Face,CookBrosRacing usw.



wie soll das gehen ?? Spengle und Rohloff ???


----------



## Matze. (8. Oktober 2005)

blobby68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hiermal ein Foto (wenn´s klappt) von meinem Element Race.Selber aufgebaut mit Hardcore Komponenten.Wie Kris King,Syncros,Spengle,Stahlflex,Rohloff Mazocci BomberZ1,Race Face,CookBrosRacing usw.
> 
> ...



Hardcore ist hier vor allem der optische Schlag ins Gesicht  , da schaudert´s mich gerade, Gottseidank sind Geschmäcker verschieden und ma kann darüber nicht streiten  .


----------



## Matze. (8. Oktober 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ist das alles schön
> 
> Hier mal meins in der neuesten Ausstattung...





Sehe ich richtig, oder ist das nicht schwarz-weiß, eine astreine Blizzardlackierung?? Schaut absolut endgeil aus


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Oktober 2005)

Puh, optisch ist das Bike wirklich an der Augenkrebsgrenze, wenn es diese nicht sogar überschritten hat. Teuer ist vielleicht in den meisten Fällen gut, aber in den wenigsten schön! Wie kann man einem RM sowas antun? Hier ist dringender Handlungsbedarf erforderlich! (Zur Info: Ich meine das Element Race mit diesen komischen "Sachen"), Das Element 70 in schwarz/weiß ist in meinen Augen das schönste Element ever. Sehr schönes Bike in traditioneller (Blizzard)-Lackierung.


----------



## blobby68 (9. Oktober 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll das gehen ?? Spengle und Rohloff ???




Rohloff sll99 Kette.
@all 
weiß garnicht was ihr habt.Rahmenfarbe ist ja Orginal und warum past zu weiß kein blau?Außerdem sind diese Komponenten auch dazu da gefahren zu werden und zu halten bei Hardcore Einsatz....Aber wenn mann vor der Eisdiele auf dicke Hose machen will, geht das natürlich mit einem Bike aus dem Laden hochglanzpoliert und vertätschelt besser,keine Frage.


----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

Mal wieder meins in der aktuellen Austattung:   
Klar ne schwarze Gabel könnt noch ran, aber hat noch Zeit die geht noch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

blobby68 schrieb:
			
		

> Rohloff sll99 Kette.
> @all
> weiß garnicht was ihr habt.Rahmenfarbe ist ja Orginal und warum past zu weiß kein blau?Außerdem sind diese Komponenten auch dazu da gefahren zu werden und zu halten bei Hardcore Einsatz....Aber wenn mann vor der Eisdiele auf dicke Hose machen will, geht das natürlich mit einem Bike aus dem Laden hochglanzpoliert und vertätschelt besser,keine Frage.




Glaube kaum dass Spengle wirklichen Hardcore Einsatz aushalten...  
Oder ist für dich Hardcore = bergauf? Dann ok


----------



## ewoq (9. Oktober 2005)

dich störts doch nich wenn ich das mal fix in den pornicious bikes thread poste oder?


----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

Mach ruhig - bin doch eh der Pornstar...lol


----------



## pEju (9. Oktober 2005)

sers trickz - deine gelben parts haben mir ja nich so gut gefallen,
aber jetzt siehts ja mal richtig schick aus.
aber bitte mach keine schwarze gabel darn, 
sonst is ses trotz den ganzen goldenen parts
zu eintönig. wie schon mal gesagt en weiße
888 rc2x (oder rc in weiß) würde sich da viel 
besser machen und jetzt erst recht !!!!


----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

Aja mal schaun was nächste Saison ist...


----------



## pEju (9. Oktober 2005)

schon, so lang wie's die jetzt noch tut muss ja auch
nich unbeding was neues her aber wenn, dann...
...wie schon gesagt.

auchja woher sin eigentlich
deine ventilkappen ?!!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

Das sind original Patronenhülsen mit Gewindeeinsatz, die hat mir der Artur (GMP Freunde) freundlicherweise geschickt.Ich hab sie dann noch von nem Kumpel der beim Juwelier schafft vergolden lassen...


----------



## pEju (9. Oktober 2005)

mit echt gold oder wie - schicke sache !!!

-


----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

Sicher echt gold, wieviel Karat weiss ich jetzt allerdings auch nit.
Egal Hauptsache gold ne  

Zum Glück hat er mir nach weiterem Betteln noch ein paar fürs Ellsworth geschickt


----------



## pEju (9. Oktober 2005)

jo kann man lassen, wirkt richtig edel   
willst mir nich, wenn de deine ellsworth verkauft hast,
die ventil-kappen schicken ?!? 
- oder gehörn die zum bike dazu ??


----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> jo kann man lassen, wirkt richtig edel
> willst mir nich, wenn de deine ellsworth verkauft hast,
> die ventil-kappen schicken ?!?
> - oder gehörn die zum bike dazu ??




Leider gibt es nicht viele zahlungskräftige Leute die ein bisschen was ausgeben wollen. Die Angebote die ich bekommen habe decken gerade mal den Rahmen und Gabelpreis...
Also behalt ichs eben, die Kappen bleiben logischerweise dran. Sind irgendwie das Finish vom Bike.


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Oktober 2005)

blobby68 schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> weiß garnicht was ihr habt.Rahmenfarbe ist ja Orginal und warum past zu weiß kein blau?Außerdem sind diese Komponenten auch dazu da gefahren zu werden und zu halten bei Hardcore Einsatz....Aber wenn mann vor der Eisdiele auf dicke Hose machen will, geht das natürlich mit einem Bike aus dem Laden hochglanzpoliert und vertätschelt besser,keine Frage.



Rocky Mountain steht für mich für eine klasisch dezente, aber gerade deshalb sehr schöne Optik. Eine Art Schönheit die sich nur den echten Kenner offenbart. 
Die blauen Felgen machen aus dem Bike genau das Gegenteil. Ich würde mal salopp sagen, das kann man im Autobereich wohl mit einem Opel Manta mit Heckspoiler vergleichen (egal was die Felgen gekostet haben). 

Tipp: Kauf Dir ein paar neue Felgen bevor Dich die RM-Style-Police erwischt


----------



## pEju (9. Oktober 2005)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Leider gibt es nicht viele zahlungskräftige Leute die ein bisschen was ausgeben wollen. Die Angebote die ich bekommen habe decken gerade mal den Rahmen und Gabelpreis...
> Also behalt ichs eben, die Kappen bleiben logischerweise dran. Sind irgendwie das Finish vom Bike.



na dann - aber trotzdem thx.
dann schau ich mal ob ich mir 
sowas auch selber zambasteln 
kann.


----------



## s.d (9. Oktober 2005)

kann all mountain nur zustimmen und die meisten Leute die sich ein Rocky kaufen kaufen es nicht ausschließlich wegen dem aussehen und zum rumposen an der Eisdiele (das ist ja die größte Beleidigung für ein Rocky) sonder weil Sie eins der Besten und Schönsten Bikes wollen die es gibt und weil Sie ein Bike wollen das alles mitmacht aber deswegen muss man es ja nicht so übertreiben die Dinger sehen auch an jedem anderen Bike schei*e aus egal  in welcher Farbe und es gibt ja wohl genug ordentliche Felgen die stabil sind und normal aussehen


----------



## E36/8 (9. Oktober 2005)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder meins in der aktuellen Austattung:
> Klar ne schwarze Gabel könnt noch ran, aber hat noch Zeit die geht noch ganz gut.


Hammergeiles Bike! Farben & Komponenten sind echt ein Traum!
Aber wieso um alles in der Welt musstest du dir die Speichen verdrillen? Gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht & der Nutzen ist ja auch umstritten!
Ansonsten nur noch


----------



## Trickz (9. Oktober 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Hammergeiles Bike! Farben & Komponenten sind echt ein Traum!
> Aber wieso um alles in der Welt musstest du dir die Speichen verdrillen? Gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht & der Nutzen ist ja auch umstritten!
> Ansonsten nur noch



Wenn schon CK Naben und DHR Felgen dann hab ich mir gedacht kann man das schonmal machen, oder nicht?
Die Diskussionen zur Steifigkeit hab ich auch schon zur Genüge mitbekommen aber ist natürlich alles Schwachsinn. Wenn es vernünftig gemacht ist hält das genauso wie normal gespeicht kein Unterschied.
Nutzen hat das logisch keinen, aber es bringt halt eine etwas andere Optik mit sich. Mir gefällts so halt auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal für alle wahren Rocky Fan's, ein schön fetter Wallpaper...
Schaut in meine Galerie für die hohe Auflösung!!







greetings,


----------



## numinisflo (10. Oktober 2005)

@Trickz: Das ist das schönste Rmx das ich je gesehen habe!!!! Dickes Lob!



Das mit den goldenen Teilen trifft genau meinen Geschmack, hab an meinem Switch Moko auch die Hope M6, goldene Hopeschnellspanner, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben und warte noch auf die neuen Crankbrothers Pedale und Lenkerenden - auch in gold. 
Werde demnächst mal ein Update posten, in meiner Galerie ist der Anfang der Vergoldung sichtbar.


----------



## Trickz (10. Oktober 2005)

Thx, schön dass es nicht nur mir gefällt   

Dein Switch ist aber auch nicht ohne


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


seit einigen Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer des *RM Slayer LE*


----------



## numinisflo (13. Oktober 2005)

Das ist einfach das schönste Slayer das es gibt!!!!!! Meinen Glückwunsch, ein absolutes Über-Rocky!!!

Ich hätte nur ne andere Kurbel gewählt, aber das ist ja subjektive Geschmacksempfindung und sowieso nur nebensächlich.


Gruß


FLO


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Oktober 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist einfach das schönste Slayer das es gibt!!!!!! Meinen Glückwunsch, ein absolutes Über-Rocky!!!
> 
> Ich hätte nur ne andere Kurbel gewählt, aber das ist ja subjektive Geschmacksempfindung und sowieso nur nebensächlich.
> 
> ...



Klar da kommt noch ne Race Face Atlas oder so dran. Ist sozusagen die "Erstausstattung"  
Die Reifen werden in MAXXIS Advantage und der Vorbau in 110 getauscht. Dann passt es denke ich.


----------



## numinisflo (13. Oktober 2005)

Klasse, dann ist es auf jeden Fall perfekt!

Viel Spaß mit dem Rocky wünsch ich!


FLO


----------



## Matze. (14. Oktober 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Klar da kommt noch ne Race Face Atlas oder so dran. Ist sozusagen die "Erstausstattung"
> Die Reifen werden in MAXXIS Advantage und der Vorbau in 110 getauscht. Dann passt es denke ich.




Sonst noch Wünsche? Vielleicht den Rahmen gegen einen schwarzen oder mattgrauen, und überhaupt die Gabel gegen eine Z1  .


----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2005)

Whow!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (15. Oktober 2005)

Das gefällt mir neben dem Canuk-Slayer am besten das Moko-Design gefällt mir nicht so gut  sorry hab mich vertippt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Oktober 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Das gefällt mir neben dem Chanuk-Slayer am besten das Moko-Design gefällt mir nicht so gut



Canuck-Slayer bitte


----------



## schlappmacher (15. Oktober 2005)

Tag,

@ Rocklandbiker: * Sehr fein!*  Ich glaub sowieso, dass die Zeit der schwarzen Bikes mit schwarzen oder grauen Teilen langsam vorbei sein sollte. Mein eigenes RM Slayer find ich inzwischen fast ein wenig langweilig aus diesem Grund.

Beim nächsten Neuaufbau werd ich mal wieder was farbiges 'reinbringen; hatte mal rot eloxierte Teile und cremefarbenen Vorbau passend zur RS Judy an meinem alten Fully - inzwischen bedaure ich, auch bei dem Ding fast ganz auf schwarz gesetzt zu haben-....

Wie schön wären beispielsweise rote Syntace Komponenten....

Happy Trails,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## s.d (15. Oktober 2005)

Ja ich hoffe auch bald den passenden Slayer-Rahmen bzw Bike finde


----------



## Matze. (16. Oktober 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Tag,
> 
> @ Rocklandbiker: * Sehr fein!*  Ich glaub sowieso, dass die Zeit der schwarzen Bikes mit schwarzen oder grauen Teilen langsam vorbei sein sollte. Mein eigenes RM Slayer find ich inzwischen fast ein wenig langweilig aus diesem Grund.
> 
> ...




Endlich mal einer der versteht daß die Welt nicht soooooo düster, trübe, dunkel und böse ist  
Vielleicht kommen ja mal wieder Farben in Mode und der letzte Mohi begreift, daß edel nicht=schwarzmatt bedeutet, das ist kein Erkennungsmerkmal mehr, die Aldi-und Baumarktfullys haben das auch, und sind für Laien nicht von 4500 Litevillerockyspecicubesimplonstevensbergwerkfusions zu unterscheiden


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Oktober 2005)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal einer der versteht daß die Welt nicht soooooo düster, trübe, dunkel und böse ist
> Vielleicht kommen ja mal wieder Farben in Mode und der letzte Mohi begreift, daß edel nicht=schwarzmatt bedeutet, das ist kein Erkennungsmerkmal mehr, die Aldi-und Baumarktfullys haben das auch, und sind für Laien nicht von 4500 Litevillerockyspecicubesimplonstevensbergwerkfusions zu unterscheiden



Also ich finde Matt Schwarz SEHR edel (Geschmakssache) - und um anderen zu imponieren hab ich mich mein Bike nicht. Ich fahre es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (16. Oktober 2005)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal einer der versteht daß die Welt nicht soooooo düster, trübe, dunkel und böse ist
> Vielleicht kommen ja mal wieder Farben in Mode und der letzte Mohi begreift, daß edel nicht=schwarzmatt bedeutet, das ist kein Erkennungsmerkmal mehr, die Aldi-und Baumarktfullys haben das auch, und sind für Laien nicht von 4500 Litevillerockyspecicubesimplon*stevens*bergwerkfusions zu unterscheiden


ist stevens nicht auch ne baumarkt-radel-firma?


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2005)

Also ich finde SCHWARZ nach wie vor in allen Ausprägungen (matt, glänzend...) immer noch am schönsten für ein Rocky, gerne auch in Kombination mit silber.
Ich freunde mich z. B. über die schwarze "Cult"-Sonderlakierung (s. u.) für das neue Slayer so langsam den neuen Slayer-Design an. 
Ich würde das mal als persönlichen Geschmack bezeichen, hat für mich nichts mit "Modetrends" zu tun.
Tom


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2005)

So dann poste ich mal wieder ein edles Bike und das nicht in schwarz sondern in limited silber  

Aber ich finde persönlichdas die Tibals oder Muster auf den Oberrohrem sehr stylish sind und wenn man dann noch 2 Farben dadurch verbinden kann um so besser.











Greetz JEndo


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Oktober 2005)

Sehr fein - geile Gabel, cooler Sattel! Besonders weils ein Rasouli ist - das hätte ich auch gerne...sind aber echt nicht mehr so easy zu bekommen!
Tarek ruled und wäre noch ne Sonderedition wert! Jeder der beim District Ride war weiß was ich meine!


----------



## schlappmacher (18. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit,



> Also ich finde SCHWARZ nach wie vor in allen Ausprägungen (matt, glänzend...) immer noch am schönsten für ein Rocky, gerne auch in Kombination mit silber. Ich freunde mich z. B. über die schwarze "Cult"-Sonderlakierung (s. u.) für das neue Slayer so langsam den neuen Slayer-Design an. Ich würde das mal als persönlichen Geschmack bezeichen, hat für mich nichts mit "Modetrends" zu tun. Tom



Yepp, genau darum geht es! Es ist nur so, dass durch die Vielzahl der "all black"- Teile an meinen MTBs und dazu die schiere Masse an schwatten Bikes mir diese Farbe nicht mehr so zusagt wie früher. Mein Mantra: Erlaubt ist, was gefällt.  

Moment: Was hör ich da für ein Winseln aus dem Radl-Keller? Ach, herrjee, mein Tribal-RM, ach komm her, ich mag Dich ja doch noch ganz gern, ist ja schon gut.... Da machen wir heute zusammen eine kleine Nachmittags-Runde bei dem Wetter, ok....?  Und nein, das 2006er Slayer gefällt mir immer noch nicht :kotz:

Bald draussen.

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Jendo (18. Oktober 2005)

So langsam gewöhne ich mich an das neue Slayer.
Besonders die cult-lackierung ist ganz chic geworden:






Gruß Jendo


----------



## s.d (18. Oktober 2005)

Ja,

und in diversen Zeitschriften wird ganz gut über das neue aber auch über das alte Slayer geurteilt. Ich finde man hätte doch das alte Slayer so weiterbauen und verkaufen können und das neue Slayer als ganz neues Modell auf den Markt bringen können weil ich glaube es gibt genug Leute die das lieber das alte Slayer kaufen würden als das neue ETSX


----------



## numinisflo (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann mich Jendo nur anschliessen - das Slayer Cult ist einfach genial.


Numinisflo.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Oktober 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam gewöhne ich mich an das neue Slayer.
> Besonders die cult-lackierung ist ganz chic geworden:
> 
> 
> ...


Geht mir genauso wie Jendo (nur die Dämpferaufnahme, naja...)
UND
Die Lackierung gabs im Prinzip schon mal:




Mein Slayer Frameset


----------



## s.d (19. Oktober 2005)

@ ich wüsst evtl. noch einen kleinen Händler der eins da hat ich glaub sogar neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2005)

......





bis dann,


----------



## Smithy (20. Oktober 2005)

Tag Rockyfans,

hab mein Slayer auch mal abgelichtet. Ist in der Canuck-Lackierung meines Wissens hier noch nicht aufgetaucht. Ist übrigens ein 2005er in 18 Zoll. War gar nicht so leicht eins zu bekommen...  

Gruß, Smithy





In besserer Qualität im Fotoalbum zu finden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> 
> .... Ich finde man hätte doch das alte Slayer so weiterbauen und verkaufen können und das neue Slayer als ganz neues Modell auf den Markt bringen können weil ich glaube es gibt genug Leute die das lieber das alte Slayer kaufen würden als das neue ETSX


 
Hatte auch mal nen Slayer. Was ich halt total nervig fand, dass es verschiedene Bikes gab aber alle gleich ausgesehen haben. Also als Beispiel. Slayer, Element, Edge und da gabs glaube noch eins. Finde es schon gut, das es mal anders aussieht.
Fand es ein wenig unmotiviert von Rocky den Rahmen nur unterschiedliche Federwege zu geben und sie daraufhin anders zu nennen.

Klar, man hätte das neue Slayer auch anders nennen können.


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...verschiedene Bikes gab aber alle gleich ausgesehen haben. Also als Beispiel. Slayer, Element, Edge und da gabs glaube noch eins...


  
Ich glaube wir sollten mal nen Sehtest mit Dir machen!
Zum ankreuzen:
[X]Element
[  ]Slayer





[  ]Element
[X]Slayer


----------



## Jendo (20. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte auch mal nen Slayer. Was ich halt total nervig fand, dass es verschiedene Bikes gab aber alle gleich ausgesehen haben. Also als Beispiel. Slayer, Element, Edge und da gabs glaube noch eins. Finde es schon gut, das es mal anders aussieht.
> Fand es ein wenig unmotiviert von Rocky den Rahmen nur unterschiedliche Federwege zu geben und sie daraufhin anders zu nennen.
> 
> Klar, man hätte das neue Slayer auch anders nennen können.


...da gabs noch das Instinct:






Aber die sehen ja überhaupt nicht gleich aus  
Das Prinzip ist das selbe, ja!
Greetz Jendo


----------



## digi03 (20. Oktober 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wir sollten mal nen Sehtest mit Dir machen!
> Zum ankreuzen:
> [X]Element
> [  ]Slayer
> ...


Dieses Slayer wäre das Slayer, das ich mir kaufen würde!!! Außerdem? was haben hier alle gegen helles freundliches SCHWARZ????
Alles Bunte, egal welche Farbe ist irgend wann sowieso out und man sieht sich eh daran leid.
Schwarz ist immer Zeitlos und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch immer etwas edler aus.
Das neue Slayer gefällt mir überhaubt nicht, ist für mich mit "150 mm" Federweg und "immer" mit mehr als etwa 
14,5 kg und der Geometrie kein Bike für Touren!!! (also kein Allmountainbike)
Ich denke, daß sich RM damit das es das herkömmliche Slayer aus dem Programm genommen hat , ein Eigentor schießt.
Das ETS-X wollen viele nicht, weil es angeblich im Hinterbau zu weich ist, und die Optik ja auch nicht jedermans Sache ist.
Außerdem: hat schon mal jemand versucht ein ETS-X zu schultern? Oder noch schlimmer das neue Slayer?
Ich denke da an diejenigen von euch, die sich gerne mal eine Alpencross oder sowas Ähnliches genehmigen
Das neue Slayer geht Optisch ja noch mehr Richtung Freeride.


----------



## s.d (20. Oktober 2005)

Ja das stimmt allerdings, das ich haber oben ja schon erwähnt das RM das alte Slayer einfach weiterverkaufen sollte


----------



## Ollman (21. Oktober 2005)

So nun trau ich mich auch mal !
!!! ETS-X 90 !!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Oktober 2005)

Ollman schrieb:
			
		

> So nun trau ich mich auch mal !
> !!! ETS-X 90 !!!



(Du brauchst doch keine Angst haben!!  )
Sweetes Bike! Mich würde das Gewicht interessieren!? Wie kommt das, das du das ETS-X mit Carbonhinterbau fährst? Funktioniert alles so wie es soll??

later,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (21. Oktober 2005)

Gewicht 11,8 kg
Carbonhinterbau wurde schon 1mal ausgetauscht (RISS), hatte dann nochmal einen Riss, musste den Rahmen dann  zurückgeben. Warte momentan auf das ETS-X TEAM 2006 !


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Oktober 2005)

Ollman schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht 11,8 kg
> Carbonhinterbau wurde schon 1mal ausgetauscht (RISS), hatte dann nochmal einen Riss, musste den Rahmen dann  zurückgeben. Warte momentan auf das ETS-X TEAM 2006 !



Ok, dachte ich mir mir.. Aber wenn du einen 2006er bekommst dann passt's doch!? Ist vom Rahmen eh nochmal besser und verfeinert worden..

greetings,


----------



## Ollman (21. Oktober 2005)

Hoffe ich komme mit den geänderten Geometrien klar, da das bike doch eher CC/Marathon lastig eingesetzt wird !? jetzt 69,5° Lenkwinkel statt bisher 70,5° und 73 ° Sitzwinkel statt 73,5° sowie dem längeren Radstand von bisher 1090 und 2006 1116.
Hab dies auch schon mal unter dem Thread ETS-X als Allmountainbike gepostet. Hat aber niemand drauf genatwortet!

Gruss Ollman


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube da hängt viel mit der Einstellung der Komponenten zusammen!? Man kann ja sehr viel an der Geometrie verändern auch wenn sich die Winkel am Rahmen ein wenig verändern. z.B. Lenkerneigung, Sattelposition vor oder zurückschieben, Spacer unter dem Vorbau, Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Kröpfung, Hörner verstellen, ... usw.
Ich denke, wenn du die Komponennten optimal auf den neuen Rahmen abgestimmt hast, wirst du keinen Unterschied zum alten ETS-X merken!?

So long,


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Oktober 2005)

ma mein altes...


----------



## s.d (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

sieht echt geil aus hast du es noch und würdest du es evtl verkaufen denn genau sowas such ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Oktober 2005)

hab ich ende 2003 verkauft, weils für meinen riding style zu wenig federweg hatte... hab mehr für bekommen, wie ich bezahlt habe...


----------



## nadhorn (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ollmann.
wie ich lese gab es Probleme mit dem ETS 90. Waren dies Probleme ausschließlich mit dem Hinterbau (Carbon)?
Gab es auch Probleme mit dem Rahmen (Scandium)?

mfg Nahorn


----------



## Ollman (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

die Probleme betrafen ausschlislich den Carbon Hinterbau. Jeweils Risse auf der "Sitzstrebe Antriebsseite". Sonst absolut super zu fahren !

Gruss Ollman


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Oktober 2005)

@ all

Ich find RM sollte das Designen und Bauen von Carbonbikes lassen. Auch wenn es anfänglich nur indiv. Parts sind wie Sitzstreben etc. Macht technisch gesehen kein riesigen Mehrwert, harmoniert aber optisch nicht. Carbon hat für mich was von Taiwan- und Fernostproduktion.
Passt nicht zu Rocky, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MrFaker (22. Oktober 2005)

da ich ausversehen, das eine bild gelöscht habe, welches ich hier in dem thread verlinkt habe, muss ich einen neuen link posten 

ich sag mal es sieht noch gleich aus, mein alter gepflegter schlitten 

RM6 aktuell 22.10 

greetz chris


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Oktober 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Ich find RM sollte das Designen und Bauen von Carbonbikes lassen. Auch wenn es anfänglich nur indiv. Parts sind wie Sitzstreben etc. Macht technisch gesehen kein riesigen Mehrwert, harmoniert aber optisch nicht. Carbon hat für mich was von Taiwan- und Fernostproduktion.
> Passt nicht zu Rocky, meiner Meinung nach.


Ich denke RM tastet sich über die Carbon-Hinterbauten vorsichtig an das Thema Carbon ran, bevor sie ein Corbon-Komplettbike bringen. 
Ein Carbon-Vertex oder Element könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Zielsetzung sollte Rocky-typisch leichter, steifer und trotzdem stabil sein. Nicht Leichtbau um jeden Preis.


----------



## s.d (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin zwar auch nicht gerade der Carbon Fan aber ich finde dass RM schon mal ein Carbonbike herausbringen sollte um auf dem Markt nicht ins Hintertreffen zu gelangen. RM wird ganz sicher aber auch auf Alu und Scandium setzten auch noch in den nächsten 25 Jahren wird Rocky die Flagge hochhalten genau so wie mit den Stahl Bikes und das ist auch richtig so. Wobei ich nicht glaube das Carbon Alu nicht so vom Markt verdrängt wie Alu Stahl


----------



## Nihil Baxter (22. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal mein Element 70. Kann sein, das ich es schon mal gepostet habe, aber ich wollte es noch ein letztes mal hier reinstellen, bevor ich es auseinanderschraube und verkaufe. Wird leider kaum noch genutzt. Hardtail (Blizzard,Hammer) und Rennrad macht mir einfach mehr Spass. Hier jetzt ein letztes mal im IBC, demnächst dann in Teilen bei eBay:


----------



## PaulPanzer (23. Oktober 2005)

Moin,
hier mal mein Slayer. Habs vor 2 Jahren auf Ebay geschossen.


----------



## blaubaer (23. Oktober 2005)

PaulPanzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hier mal mein Slayer. Habs vor 2 Jahren auf Ebay geschossen.



sieht ganz so aus als wär der rahmen für dich zu klein ??!! 
ich mein nur wegen dem seehr langen vorbau und endloslangen sattelstütze 

sonst würd der rahmen mir auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulPanzer (23. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt ist ein 16,5 Zoll. Bin 1,76m dachte es könnte reichen. Reicht aber nicht.
Also wer intresse hat.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Oktober 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Slayer wäre das Slayer, das ich mir kaufen würde!!! Außerdem? was haben hier alle gegen helles freundliches SCHWARZ????
> Alles Bunte, egal welche Farbe ist irgend wann sowieso out und man sieht sich eh daran leid.
> Schwarz ist immer Zeitlos und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch immer etwas edler aus...


@digi03
 
Eigentlich war ja die 2005er Farbe fürs Slayer blau. Ich war dann heilfroh, dass es 2005 noch einen Paint-Job in schwarz gab.


----------



## digi03 (26. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt habe ich doch mal eine "vieleicht dumme" Frage!
Sage mir mal einer, was ich für eine Element - Version habe!?!?
Nee, nee, Jahrgang und Modell ist schon klar! (Element Signature) aber!!
Habe bis jetzt nirgends ein weiteres mit schwarzen nur gefrästen Umlenkhebeln entdeckt.
Beispiel: All_Mountain´s Element hat zum Beispiel silberne b.zw. polierte Umlenkhebel, wie eigentlich alle Element´s!?!?
Also die Frage? Gab´s da mal ´ne Sonderserie, von der ich nix weiß


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich doch mal eine "vieleicht dumme" Frage!
> Sage mir mal einer, was ich für eine Element - Version habe!?!?
> Nee, nee, Jahrgang und Modell ist schon klar! (Element Signature) aber!!
> Habe bis jetzt nirgends ein weiteres mit schwarzen nur gefrästen Umlenkhebeln entdeckt.
> ...



In den Anfängen waren die Umlenkhebel gefräst und schwarz. Ich glaube das ist 2000 umgestellt worden. Mein 98er MidSeason hat jedenfalls noch schwarze   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## hosl (27. Oktober 2005)

So, nun mal mein neues Prachtstück!  






PS: Ich hoff das mit dem Bild haut hin.


----------



## digi03 (27. Oktober 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> In den Anfängen waren die Umlenkhebel gefräst und schwarz. Ich glaube das ist 2000 umgestellt worden. Mein 98er MidSeason hat jedenfalls noch schwarze
> 
> Gruß
> Robert


Aahh ja! Irgend sowas in der Art hatte ich für mich schon vermutet, War mir da allerdings nicht sicher. 
Muss dann eins von den Letzten mit diesen Hebeln gewesen sein. Habe den Rahmen im Frühjahr 2000 erstanden.
Danke Robert


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2005)

@hosl: Schön!


----------



## s.d (27. Oktober 2005)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze gefällt es mir wirklich sehr gut


----------



## hosl (27. Oktober 2005)

@s.d.: Wollte eigentlich eh eine Easton EA70, aber die war leider ausverkauft.  

Und ich wollte einfach nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (27. Oktober 2005)

die würd ich auch hintun aber an deiner stelle hätt ichs  auch nicht geschafft zu warten. Aber vielleicht geht se ja mal kaputt und kannst dir dann ne easton kaufen


----------



## blaubaer (27. Oktober 2005)

hosl schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun mal mein neues Prachtstück!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehh zwar immer nur das halbe bike ???   

entweder ist mein bildschirm zu klein oder das bild zu gross ??!!


----------



## digi03 (27. Oktober 2005)

hosl schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun mal mein neues Prachtstück!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schätze mal, dein Bild war ein "ganz klein wenig zu Groß"  
Wird wohl entfernt worden sein. Mach es doch mit max 60kb noch mal und setze es in Groß ins Album.


----------



## hosl (27. Oktober 2005)

@digi03

Das Bild ist schon relativ groß.

Das es nicht angezeigt wird, ist aber ein anderes Problem, denn der Server auf dem das Bild liegt ist derzeit down.

Ich hängs hier aber nochmal mit den 60kb an.

lg hosl


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2005)

Mal ein kleines Familienbild


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Oktober 2005)

Mal ein Update von meinem Ride - der ja bald durch das STEALTH ersetzt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (30. Oktober 2005)

sehr schön,

wie viel wiegt dein Vertex?


----------



## stratege-0815 (1. November 2005)

Hier mein 1997er Thin Air. Gekauft als Set aus Rahmen und Gabel, ansonsten selbst aufgebaut. Auf dem Sattelrohr befindet sich ein Siegel das folgenden Text aufweist: "Limited Edition 4 of 475 Proudly built by Ben". Kennt jemand so etwas von anderen Modellen?


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön,
> 
> wie viel wiegt dein Vertex?



das Rad gehört meinem Schatz, war ja auch ein Familienausflug und zudem sind wir NICHT im Leichtbauforum 

Aber im ernst: Das Rad wiegt 10,9 Kg. Ist halt aufgebaut als (IMHO) gelungener Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht, Haltbarkeit und Preis. Die Louise ist zwar schwer, aber deutlich weniger wartungsintensiv als eine Marta. Ich hab mein Vertex auf 10,2 gerückt, da wird für mich die Luft schon einigermaßen dünn. RM hat halt noch nie die allerleichtesten Rahmen. Klar geht es mit anderen Teilen unter 10, aber eine SID gefällt mir nicht wirklich, fand das Gegenlenken beim Bremsen nervig. Und die Extralite Stütze hat mein Schatz mit 60 Kg. Gewicht geknickt, angeblich Überlastung durch eine Bodenwelle. 

Robert


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

>




einfach schön, auch wenn 11,5 Kg wiegen würde


----------



## s.d (3. November 2005)

mich hat oben nur das Gewicht int. weil ich den selben Rahmen habe 
Rocky baut vielleicht nicht die allerleichtesten Rahmen dafür aber die schönsten


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> mich hat oben nur das Gewicht int. weil ich den selben Rahmen habe
> Rocky baut vielleicht nicht die allerleichtesten Rahmen dafür aber die schönsten



Und die Dinger rennen! Ich bin jedenfalls mit dem Fahrverhalten voll zufrieden und das sowohl beim Black Forest als auch auf den verwinkelten MTB-Kursen hier im Norden. Einfach bequem und doch schnell und wendig. So muß es sein.  

Wenn du Fragen zu Details hast -> PM


----------



## ostseebiker (3. November 2005)

so nach all dem leichtmetall hier mal was aus stahl, zumindest der rahmen...
wenn ich schon mal hier was reinschreibe, hat jemand ahnung wie ich die cantisockel am hinterbau abbekomme ohne zu sägen?!

wartend auf wind
osb


----------



## Nihil Baxter (3. November 2005)

Sehr schönes Blizzard! Für mich DAS RM überhaupt! (vom Altitude mal abgesehen). Ich habe auch ein Blizzard, Jahrgang 04. Die Cantisockel sind wohl fest verlötet, ich wollte sie bei mir auch schon entfernen. Sieht zwar nicht sehr elegant aus, aber ist bestimmt mal irgendwann gesucht, da ab 2005 alle Rockys 
Disc-only sind. Und gerade beim Blizzard gab es doch heftige Kritik diesbezüglich...


----------



## ostseebiker (3. November 2005)

oh mann ist die auflösung ********, ich versuchs später nochmal... sorry


----------



## s.d (4. November 2005)

Ja bei einem Slayer ist das ja auch sinvoll aber ich finde bei einem Vertex oder natrülich Blizzard ist es nicht nur aus ästhetischer sicht Schmarrn sondern auch weil zb bei meinem Körpergewicht (60kg) V-Brakes am Vertex außreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (6. November 2005)

richtig schicker rahmen. '06 flow zero


----------



## TurboLenzen (6. November 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> richtig schicker rahmen. '06 flow zero



Jaaa!! Richtig, richtig geiler Frame!! Wird wohl mein neues Flow..


----------



## s.d (6. November 2005)

Das neue Flow DJ hat auch ne ziemlich geile Farbe


----------



## pEju (6. November 2005)

hey mario, wenn du dir eins schicken läßt, kannst dann für mich auch 
gleich eins mitbestellen ?!? - bittte !!!
ansonsten kauf ich mir nämlich das neue norco rampage
in dem schicken braun und das wäre doch schaden wenn ich
mir ein norco statt nem rocky kaufe oder ?
bekommst dann natürlich auch gutes geld von mir


----------



## P3 Killa (9. November 2005)

Mein RMX  

Danke Mario   
Ich bin verliebt   
Wie gefällt es euch?
Denke ich baue noch eine andere Gabel rein...
Wies aber nich was, entweder ne 66 oder ne 888.
Und wenn ich mal viel geld habe wird es noch komplett mit Race Face teilen aufgebaut.


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. November 2005)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Mein RMX
> 
> Danke Mario
> Ich bin verliebt
> ...



Ist das etwa mein altes RMX? Ist gar nich mehr wieder zu erkennen..
Aber schön..

later,


----------



## iNSANE! (9. November 2005)

Bin auch mal gespannt wie das wird wenn mein Switch in ein paar Tagen hier wieder auftaucht...für mich persönlich denke ich eh das der Aufbau kaum zu toppen war


----------



## P3 Killa (9. November 2005)

@ freeridechecker

Ja das war mal deins!
Ab morgen wird es wieder gefahren jetzt wo mir nicht mehr alles weh tut!  
ich bin ja etz schon viel egfahren aber ich hatte noch kein vergleichbares rad!
Aber mal ne frage zur 888, baut die im rmx auch zu hoch oder passt das?
hab zwar eh vor mit mal lower crowns zu holen aber da fehlt mir im moment des geld....
bei dem rad hat man das gefühl es fliegt von selbst und es ist das erste rad wo ich mich nicht voll verenken muss um den sattel überhaupt klemmen zu können, man steht schön mittig drüber.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die passenden spots, hoffe das ich ab januar nach garmisch oder weilheim komme...
Also machts gut.

Go big or go home!


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. November 2005)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> @ freeridechecker
> 
> Ja das war mal deins!
> Ab morgen wird es wieder gefahren jetzt wo mir nicht mehr alles weh tut!
> ...



Das hört man doch immerwieder gerne, dass dir das Bike taugt! Freut mich    Undwas die Geometrie angeht ist das RMX einfach der Wahnsinn! Wie du schon sagst, man steht Zentral über dem bike und kann einfach dahingleiten.. Die Geometrie vom RMX ist auch auf die 888 abgestimmt. Und das merkt man beim fahren wie ich finde. Ich hab ja schon viele Gabeln in dem Rahmen gefahren aber mit am besten bleibt immernoch die 888. Die 66 ist auch ne geile Gabel aber bei harter Action hat die Doppelbrücke halt doch Vorteile.. Wobei die 2005er 66 sich von der Einbauhöhe nicht viel zur 888 unterscheidet.. Also von der Geometrie auf jeden Fall Perfekt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadhorn (13. November 2005)

Okay,jetzt trau ich mich auch mal. Hier mein ETS 90.









MfG Nadhorn


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2005)

@nadhorn

Okay,jetzt trau ich mich auch mal. Hier mein ETS 90.









MfG Nadhorn


----------



## iNSANE! (13. November 2005)

Wirklich ein schönes Rad - Wieviel wiegt sowas?
Gratuliere und allzeit gute Rides!


----------



## nadhorn (13. November 2005)

Danke Insane.
Gwicht 12,8 Kg.
MfG Nadhorn


----------



## numinisflo (13. November 2005)

Ich finde dein ETS-X auch sehr schön.
Was für Bremsen hast du verbaut?

Gruß.

FLO


----------



## s.d (13. November 2005)

Ja wirlklich sehr schön Glückwunsch
wie bist du mit der Steifigkeit zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadhorn (13. November 2005)

zum Thema Bremsen:ist noch die gute, "alte" Hope C2.Liebäugele aber
mit einer Juicy Seven (ggf.Carbon) als Nachfolgerin.
Steifigkeit:Keine Probleme, obwohl ich mit 85-90 kg wahrlich kein Leichtgewicht bin.
MfG Nadhorn


----------



## Ollman (14. November 2005)

Hallo,

schönes bike ! Ist dies ein Sondermodell ? Dachte die ETS-X 90 sind rot/weiß Maple Leaf ? Was für ein Rohrsatz ist dies denn ? Scandium ?

Gruss Ollman


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. November 2005)

@ catsoft


Hast Du den Vorderreifen in der richtigen Laufrichtung montiert ?
Sicher ?


----------



## s.d (14. November 2005)

ich hab auch den nobby am Vertex und muss noch mal schauen aber wenn die Beschriftung nicht wäre hätt ich ihn auch anders montiert


----------



## Klappi (14. November 2005)

hier mal mein schmuckstück (leider trifft das nur auf den rahmen zu)





ihr könnt ja mal im thread "rahmen gebrochen" die geschichte verfolgen und mir beim aufbau helfen! 
ach ja, es ist schwer, aber alles schön stabil und aus stahl - harr

:/ helft mir weiter, ich meine es ist ein 2005er frame, der händler sagt 2004 (?)


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. November 2005)

Klappi schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mein schmuckstück (leider trifft das nur auf den rahmen zu)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lackierung sieht zumindest nach 2005 aus. Schau doch einfach am Tretlager auf die 10-Stellige Rahmennummer. Beginnt diese mit 2004, dann ist es ein 2004er Rahmen. Beginnt sie mit 2005, dann ist es ein 2005er Frame..

later,


----------



## Tome33 (18. November 2005)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen,

98er Element Race  Leider fehlen mir noch ein paar Aufkleber  






[/IMG] 


MfG
Thomas


----------



## nadhorn (18. November 2005)

Hallo Ollman und Rocklandbiker
zu Ollman:Mit der Lackierung liegst du richtig.Den Rahmen ETS 90 (Scandium)habe ich im Rahmen einer Garantieabwicklung erhalten.An meinem ETS 70 hatte ich einen Lackschaden.Meine "Traumlackierung" rot/weiß Maple Leaf war als 2005`er Modell leider nicht mehr lieferbar.Die noch bei RM verfügbaren Rahmen sind sicher der Einfachheit wegen schwarz lackiert und nachgeliefert worden. Kann mit dem Rahmen und der Farbe aber auch gut leben.
Ich muss hier auch einmal eine Lanze für RM und Bike Action brechen.Das unkomplizierte und mehr als nur kulante Verhalten war beispielgebend.Mehr kann man als Kunde nicht erwarten.Das war bei mir in der Vergangenheit übrigens auch schon so.Ich kann deshalb auch so manche Diskussion zu dieser Thematik hier im Forum nicht nachvollziehen.

zu Rocklandbikeru meinst bestimmt mich mit dem Nobby.Die Laufrichtung entspricht der Angabe auf dem Reifen.

MfG Nadhorn


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. November 2005)

Der Vorderreifen ist doch nicht richtig in Laufrichtung montiert ? oder jetzt doch.
Dann ist auch klar warum der soviel "Grip" hat !


----------



## s.d (19. November 2005)

Als ich den Nobby neu montiert hab hab ich auch lange gerätzelt aber und ich hätte ihn wenn die beschriftung nicht wäre auch anderst montriert aber dann habe ich mich doch den Vorgaben ergeben und ihn auch so montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (21. November 2005)

Bild von Gestern 

4 Slayer auf tour : v.l. Slayer 70 - Slayer HotRod - Slayer 2003 und zuvorderst mein Slayer 2003


----------



## iNSANE! (21. November 2005)

Pornös...aber gepaart haben sich die Slayer nicht oder? Das wäre ja cool - da kämen sicher süsse kleine FLOW FS oder so raus.


----------



## s.d (21. November 2005)

sehr schön sehr schön aber schneit es bei dir noch nicht ich pack schon langsam die ski aus


----------



## MWU406 (21. November 2005)

putzt Ihr Eure Räder immer vorm fotografieren ?  
Spaß beiseite, schönes Foto


----------



## blaubaer (21. November 2005)

putzen ??? nö, ich meins nur 1x im jahr   , das Slayer 70 ist glaub erst 1-2wochen alt der hat den rahmen auf garantie ersetzt bekommen, das Slayer HotRod ist der Bikehändler, die haben eh immer zeit zum putzen   und das andere Slayer 2003 hatt warscheinlich ne fleissige putzfrau zu hause   

Schnee ??? bis jetzt noch keine flocke in sicht !!??


----------



## MWU406 (21. November 2005)

@Blaubär
wenn Du Dir das Red Bull (Abholer vom AlpenX) wegdenkst und ein Slayer 03 dazu denkst (Biker musste aussteigen) ist die Rockyreinheit wie bei Euch


----------



## iNSANE! (21. November 2005)

Geil - sowas mach ma beim Rocky Treffen auch!!! Juhu ich freu mich schon so!


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. November 2005)

Nur das eine "Red Bull" passt ja mal gar nicht rein!
Aber schon schick..


----------



## s.d (22. November 2005)

@INSANE wann und wo ist ein RM treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. November 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> @INSANE wann und wo ist ein RM treffen?


Etwa in/um/bei München?


----------



## Jendo (22. November 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das eine "Red Bull" passt ja mal gar nicht rein!
> Aber schon schick..



...haha, ich hatte auch mal genau dieses RedBull.Aber aus diesem Leierkasten ist spätermal ein Rasouli geworden. Der Rahmen wechselte und die Teile blieben  





Gruß Jendo

P.S: Was ist nun mit einem RM treffen?!?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. November 2005)

Das RM Treffen wurde am Wochenende buchstäblich "ausgeschnappst" -   
Unter Hilfe von Numinisflo, Bonzai & Co.
Ursprünglich meinte aber der Tim Simmons (Freak) dass wir sowas mal in Winterberg machen, aber mittlerweile haben wirs auf Bischofsmais verlegt (was Wberg nicht für ein zweites Meet ausschließt!)
Geplant haben wir es am Anfang der Saison mit einer Street / Isar Session in München und am Tag drauf nen Tripp nach Mais - wo wir in unserer (Meth3434 & Me) Secret Location dann 2/3 tage Party machen und Biken.
Eingeladen sind ALLE Rockyrider und dies werden möchten (auch die armen, unseeligen RedBull Fahrer[ich mein NICHT Aaron Chase & Style Straight])
Näheres dann Zeitnah zum Meet. 
Denke aber dass es schon in der Semesterferien sein wird.

Wünsche, Anträge und Forderungen - die es abzulehenen gilt   - an mich.

Gruß, Euer iNSANE!

P.S. @Jendo: FETT! So hat sich das Bike gemausert!


----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2005)

Gestern bei N.Ride in den HaBe´s:






Vertex T.O. 00/Element TSC 03/Element 70 Ltd. 04/Vertex Sig. 03 

der Boden war übrigens wie in Kanada: Naß und rutschig


----------



## iNSANE! (24. November 2005)

Schöne Rides...
...bei dem schlechten Wetter motivier ich mich auch immer mit "In Kanada regnets auch" 
Leider haben die nur trotz allem geilere Trails...


----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2005)

Hier noch mal mein Element TSC 2003 in der Aussattung von 2005






P.S.: Wir sollten doch mal eine Serie "Eure RM´s im Einsatz" aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (25. November 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Das RM Treffen wurde am Wochenende buchstäblich "ausgeschnappst" -
> Unter Hilfe von Numinisflo, Bonzai & Co.
> Ursprünglich meinte aber der Tim Simmons (Freak) dass wir sowas mal in Winterberg machen, aber mittlerweile haben wirs auf Bischofsmais verlegt (was Wberg nicht für ein zweites Meet ausschließt!)
> Geplant haben wir es am Anfang der Saison mit einer Street / Isar Session in München und am Tag drauf nen Tripp nach Mais - wo wir in unserer (Meth3434 & Me) Secret Location dann 2/3 tage Party machen und Biken.
> ...



Ich würde mir das ganze als Isarrunde mit anschließendem kollektiven Besäufniß vorstellen.
Etwas so:
Treffpunkt RM-Tourenbiker am Tiergarten und über Trails bis zum Bombenkrater. Hier trifft man sich dann mit den RM-Freeridern, Dirtern etc und fährt die Runde weiter bis nach Schäftlarn und zurück. Nach einem kleinen Aufenthalt am BK suchen wir uns dann ein Plätzchen wo wir den Abend entspannt bei erfrischenden Getränk ausklingen lassen können.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. November 2005)

@catsoft


Wieso bremst Du eigentlich berghoch ????


----------



## iNSANE! (25. November 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @catsoft
> Wieso bremst Du eigentlich berghoch ????



Was für ne Frage - damit er dem Fotografen nicht aus dem Bild saust   
Fading bergauf ist für viele Biker ein Thema   


@AllMountain - ich denke mal eh dass es daruf hinausläuft. Street mit der FR Jungs - dann easy richtung BK. Dort Treff mit Tourern. Im Flaucher dann den Abend zu ende gehen lassen...


----------



## numinisflo (25. November 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir das ganze als Isarrunde mit anschließendem kollektiven Besäufniß vorstellen.
> Etwas so:
> Treffpunkt RM-Tourenbiker am Tiergarten und über Trails bis zum Bombenkrater. Hier trifft man sich dann mit den RM-Freeridern, Dirtern etc und fährt die Runde weiter bis nach Schäftlarn und zurück. Nach einem kleinen Aufenthalt am BK suchen wir uns dann ein Plätzchen wo wir den Abend entspannt bei erfrischenden Getränk ausklingen lassen können.





Da bin ich auf jeden Fall auch schwer dafür alles was Rang & Rocky hat zusammenzuführen. Leider kann ich momentan wegen eines Bandscheibenvorfalls in der Halswirbelsäule nicht biken.......das ist sowas von zum k*****. 
Wann hättet ihr gedacht das große Rocky-Treffen starten zu lassen? Eher noch im Winter oder nächstes Frühjahr?

FLO


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

sollte es im frühjahr stattfinden, würde sich eventuell noch ein weisses slayer dazugesellen


----------



## s.d (25. November 2005)

Zum Thema Eure Rockies im Einsatz kann ich zwei Bilder von Oberstdorf beisteuern


----------



## KnollE [Ti:Ko] (25. November 2005)

wie lade ich hier mal nen dämliches bild hoch dat funzt nit über Grafik einfügen???


----------



## s.d (25. November 2005)

Du musst unter dem eingabefeld für den Text auf Anhänge verwalten Klicken und  dann die Grafik hochladen musst aber schauen wie groß das Foto ist aber das merkste spätesten wenns nicht geht


----------



## All-Mountain (25. November 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hättet ihr gedacht das große Rocky-Treffen starten zu lassen? Eher noch im Winter oder nächstes Frühjahr?
> 
> FLO



Jedenfalls sollte der Schnee weg sein, und etwas Sonne würde auch nicht schaden. Ich würde mal so April anpeilen.

@INSANE
Flaucher wäre ok

Beitrag zu "Rocky's im Einsatz":
Oktober 2005 in den Dolomiten, Fanes Tal. Wheelie im Moment als sich gerade der Frühnebel verflüchtigte:


----------



## numinisflo (25. November 2005)

Was für ein Wahnsinns-Bild!! Genial!! Meinen Respekt vor dem Fotografen!!

Nächstes Frühjahr hört sich ideal an - bis dahin werde ich wieder sicher biken können......die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (26. November 2005)

Hey Flo...wusste gar nicht dass Du so angeschlagen bist! Shit! Gute Besserung.
Klar, das gesamte Rocky Meeting mach ma erst im Frühjahr wenn die Bikes wieder fit sind - und das Wetter rockt. Tourer fahren dann nach Schäftlarn raus, und abends gibts dann den zusammenschluss mit den FR Kids nachdem wir streeten und kratern waren.

P.S. Flo - wir machen dann aber noch mal nen extra Trip nach Mais...


----------



## derschotte (26. November 2005)

@All-Mountain
super geiler hintergrund  gibts das bild auch noch ohne dich in gross


----------



## All-Mountain (26. November 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> @All-Mountain
> super geiler hintergrund  gibts das bild auch noch ohne dich in gross


Hmm, Du meinst also der komische Typ mit dem Slayer versaut das ganz Bild

Gibts hier


----------



## derschotte (26. November 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Du meinst also der komische Typ mit dem Slayer versaut das ganz Bild
> 
> Gibts hier


ähm, jaaaaa


----------



## iNSANE! (26. November 2005)

@ All Mountain - alles in allem gibts in Deiner Gallery ein paar hübsche Fotos die Deinem Namen alle Ehre machen! Weiter so.


----------



## All-Mountain (26. November 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> @ All Mountain - alles in allem gibts in Deiner Gallery ein paar hübsche Fotos die Deinem Namen alle Ehre machen! Weiter so.


Danke
Jede Menge mehr Tourenbilder hab ich auf meiner Homepage. 
Aber nehmt Euch Zeit wenn Ihr draufklickt, denn da hat sich über die Jahre einiges angesammelt...


----------



## Clemens (29. November 2005)

Seit gestern fertig: 2006er Element Limited Edition West Point. Wenn ich dann noch meine Digi (hab sie erst seit gestern Abend) in den Griff kriege, gibts hoffentlich besseres zu sehen.


----------



## s.d (29. November 2005)

Was für Teile hast du denn drangebaut


----------



## Clemens (29. November 2005)

> Was für Teile hast du denn drangebaut



- Fox Float 100 RLT
- Acros AH06 Steuersatz
- Magura Marta SL
- Hügi 240s, DT 4.1d mit DT Comp, Michelin Comp S Light
- SRAM X.O mit GripShift (taugen mir besser als die Trigger)
- XT Kurbel Hollowtec II, XT Umwerfer, XT Ritzelpacket 11-34 
- SRAM Hollowpin Kette     
- Eggbeater SL
- Tune Spanner
- Thomson Stütze, Flite TT
- Ritchey 105mm WCS Vorbau, WCS Rizer  
- Tune Spanner
- Jagwire Züge

... ergibt komplett (18 Zoll Frame) mit Tacho 10.94 kg. 

Ein (wenn auch noch schlechtes!) PIC des kompletten Bikes ist bei meinen Fotos. 

Einige Parts wie Vorbau/Rizer werden noch im Winter getauscht (Syntace F99 + Rizer bestellt). EASTON kommt mir nach Vorbaubruch (Klemmschraube) letztes Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad und von den XT-Kurbeln bin ich auch (noch) nicht abzubringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (5. Dezember 2005)

und so schauts dann aus





und hier in gross: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204031/cat/500/ppuser/1883


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Dezember 2005)

Sorry Clemens
ist mir zuviel Komponentenmix an Deinem "element".
Ne Thomson ist ne Super Stütze, aber an einem Rocky für mein Geschmack fehl am Platz. Ebenso ein Ritchey oder Syntace Vorbau. Ne nicht mein Ding. KAuf Dir, wenn was ausgefallenes eine USE in Silber. Die würd sehr gut kommen glaub ich. Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. HAlt hab noch was vergessen: Die DT-Swiss LAufräder sind auch nicht unbedingt der Hit an einem Rocky. Wenn unbedingt DT-Swiss dann entferne die Aufkleber an den Felgenflanken. Vile Spaß mit Deinem Rocky !!!!


----------



## s.d (5. Dezember 2005)

Sehe ich fast genau so die Teile die du drangebaut hast sind gut;
Wenn Easton für dich aussscheidet weil du damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast wieso baust du dann keine Race Face Teile dran für mich immer noch das passenste an einem RM auch bei den Kurbeln würde ich RF besser finden 
Aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache und du kannst natürlich dranmachen was du willst viel Spaß mit deinem Element

@Rocklandbiker hast du für dein Slayer ne Canada-RM-Ecke  mit Ofen eingerichtet damit es sich wie zuhause fühlt und nie friert sehr schön


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Dezember 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> @Rocklandbiker hast du für dein Slayer ne Canada-RM-Ecke  mit Ofen eingerichtet damit es sich wie zuhause fühlt und nie friert sehr schön




Richtig, kann halt nicht sooo oft "drüben" sein. Deshalb hol ich mir ein klein wenig CANADA zu mir nach Hause. Und dem Rocky tut das nur gut. Im Winter tausch ich dann das Bike gegen die Schneeschuhe. Damit bin ich zwar langsamer aber viel sicherer unterwegs. Auserdem sind sie ein gutes Stück leichter.  

Leider habe ich keine Breitbildkamera. Man würde auch das Braunbärfell und die Wiskeybar sehen.


----------



## derschotte (10. Dezember 2005)

sodele, hier mal aktuelles bildle


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> sodele, hier mal aktuelles bildle



   

das ding schon mal gewogen ?? 
würd mich wundernehmen, sieht auf jedenfall leicht aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (11. Dezember 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> das ding schon mal gewogen ??
> würd mich wundernehmen, sieht auf jedenfall leicht aus !!


in der tat, es ist verdammt leicht. habs leider noch net gewogen, da ich keine entsprechende waage da hab. aber ich muss die nächsten tage mal eine auftreiben.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Dezember 2005)

Moin!
Bin gerade dabei, mir ein Urslayer aufzubauen und Hasi ist fast komplett. Sogar ein paar RF-Kurbeln mit Lager (noch das kultige mit Konterringen) habe ich nagelneu bekommen. Nur waren die nicht Compactdrive sondern Standard und nun suche ich nen passenden Rockring.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand so einen übrig???

Danke...


----------



## s.d (12. Dezember 2005)

poste doch mal ein Bild und eine Teileliste


----------



## el Lingo (13. Dezember 2005)

Na das mache ich doch gerne: 
2001er Slayer
2001er Marzocchi Z1 MCR
Race Face Steuersatz
Race Face Turbine Lager
Race Face Turbine LP Kurbeln
Sram 9.0SL Schaltwerk und Shifter mit Nokon Zügen
Easton EA70 Monkey Bar
Point Tough Guy Vorbau
Kore Sattelstütze
SDG Bel Air
White Industries Naben mit Mavic 321 Disc
Hayes HFX9

So, das ist es im großen und ganzen, wenn was fehlt und es Euch brennend interessiert, dann einfach fragen. Ein Großteil der Parts stammt aus meinem Dualbike, das ich zerlegt habe. Ein bisschen weiter in den Bergen fahren ist nämlich auch mal ganz schön. Einiges habe ich schon ausgetauscht, wie die Stahlkurbeln. Stütze, Lenker, und Rockring sollen aber noch folgen. Müsen halt RaceFace in XTR-Grau sein, damit es auch passt. Für mich geht an ein Rocky auch gar nix anderes ran ausser RF oder Syncros. So war das an meinen früheren auch immer (94er Blizzard in Teamlackierung, 96er Vertex t.o. und am Anfang ein 92er Stratos).


----------



## s.d (13. Dezember 2005)

Wie fährt es sich denn hat doch einen Fox Vanilla R drin oder?
Hast einen guten Geschmack


----------



## anacunt (13. Dezember 2005)

und hier ist mein geiles stück...  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204831/cat/9907


----------



## s.d (13. Dezember 2005)

Sehr schön wobei mir weiße oder schwarze RF Froged besser als die XTs gefallen würden


----------



## el Lingo (13. Dezember 2005)

Danke! 
Stimmt, es hat einen Vanilla R drin und ich finde es ziemlich gut damit. Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit nem float gehen würde, aber da ich es eh lieber etwas grober mag, ist das gar nicht schlecht mit der Stahlfeder. Nur mußte ich ne #850er einbauen, da die #650er nicht hart genug war...
Ist schon ein feines Stück, ganz ehrlich.
Eben ein echtes Rocky


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Dezember 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> schwarze RF Froged


Froged? Oder meinst Du frogged? Das sind dann die neuen grünen Bremsen von Magura 

Spass beiseite - schon klar was Du meinst  - forged


----------



## s.d (14. Dezember 2005)

tja diese dummen Tippfheler  - aber ich meinte natürlich die Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2005)

...damit hier wieder mal mehr los ist, poste ich mein noch nicht ganz 3 monate altes rocky mal wieder - schon mit dem 3. reifensatz, anderem sattel & endlich  neuer sattelstütze


----------



## chaecker (19. Dezember 2005)

Hier noch eine kurze Ergänzung zu "all mountain": slayer in "Dolomitenaction" mit kleinen Nebelschwaden.






Gesegnete Weihnachten allen Rockyfahrern!


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Dezember 2005)

@Joe Desperado

Das Rad ist wahrlich kein Grund zu verzweifeln  Ein extrem schönes ETSX! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Ollman (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich poste hier meim Kumpel seine neue "Liebe" !


----------



## FrankyImNet (21. Dezember 2005)

A wahnsinn, des Radl


----------



## fraenkiz (26. Dezember 2005)

hier ein paar bilder vom 2005 rocky element blaze.


gruss frank


----------



## Nihil Baxter (26. Dezember 2005)

Die Bilder sind leider genauso schlecht wie in dem anderen Forum, wo so ein Bike übrigens Perlen vor die Säue ist. Da kann man nur mit 08/15 Versenderbikes punkten. Hoffe noch ein paar bessere Fotos vom Element Blaze zu sehen.


----------



## fraenkiz (26. Dezember 2005)

werde nochmal neue bilder schiessen und hier einstellen.
mit den perlen und den ..... hast du dir ja gut behalten, von wem das war   .

gruss frank


----------



## looser (27. Dezember 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (28. Dezember 2005)

bei den schönen elements kann ich mich sogar für ein xc bike begeistern...


----------



## meth3434 (28. Dezember 2005)




----------



## meth3434 (28. Dezember 2005)

zu dem unteren link: ich freue mich über jede art von bewertung , meinung, einschätzung etc... 
danke 
und sorry dass ich 2 posts draus gemacht hab, seit der wartung des forums gestern fehlt mir etwas der überblick...


----------



## blaubaer (28. Dezember 2005)

so siehts aus 



			
				meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## meth3434 (28. Dezember 2005)

wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wie du das gemacht hast dass das bild direkt zu sehe ist... am besten als pm das muss ja nicht jeder wissen!


----------



## blaubaer (28. Dezember 2005)

du hast den link von der Fotoalbumseite mit mit "Grafik einfügen" angezeigt, wenn du aber auf der Fotoalbumseite unter dem Bild schaust, hast du einen *UBB-Code*, den einfach hier komplett reinkopieren, dann kommts so raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraenkiz (28. Dezember 2005)

hoffe das die bilder diesmal besser geworden sind.

gruss frank


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2005)

fraenkiz schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe das die bilder diesmal besser geworden sind.
> 
> gruss frank


Äahm, nicht wirklich...
Versuch die Bilder doch mal in Deine galerie hochzuladen und dann den Link hier einzufügen, wie das der Blaubär mit dem schwarzen RMX gemacht hat.

Übrigens sehr geiles Rad das RMX. Genau so würde ich mir das auch aufbauen. Bin nur kein leider kein Freerider


----------



## Xexano (3. Januar 2006)

Hm... besitze seit knapp 1 Woche den RMX, ein echt super Gefährt. 
Bin schon einige Strecken gefahren, es gibt nur sehr wenige Sachen zu bemängeln (ääh.. was waren nochmal die Probleme?  )

Hier mal ein Pic (hatte nicht mal irgendjemand gesagt: Ich warte schon bereits auf die ersten Bilder eines weißen RMX mit weißer 888... na, hier bitte..)






P.S.: Es gibt nochmehr RMX-Bilder in meiner Galerie...


----------



## Musicman (13. Januar 2006)

Schönes Rad


----------



## meth3434 (13. Januar 2006)

ich kanns mir leider nicht verkneifen: schon mal über nen fizik freek nachgedacht? wäre (zumindest meiner meinung nach) die absolute krönung!

Ist aber auch so ein sehr schönes teil!


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2006)

Heute in den HaBe´s.....


----------



## fraenkiz (13. Januar 2006)

das element, ist schon eins der schönsten bikes     !!!

gruss frank


----------



## Xexano (13. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns mir leider nicht verkneifen: schon mal über nen fizik freek nachgedacht? wäre (zumindest meiner meinung nach) die absolute krönung!
> 
> Ist aber auch so ein sehr schönes teil!



Der Freek soll scheinbar net so gut sein. Soll wie ein Plastikteil aussehen. 
Egal, der SDG hat RMB-Aufschrift, ist nicht überdimensioniert oder häßlich, so dass manche Sattelfreaks nicht motzen. Und bequem ist das Teil schon noch, wenn man auf dem Sattel cruisen will.
Und vielleicht wäre ein weißer Sattel auch schon zuviel.  Da sind ja auch schwarze Komponente da (Laufräder, Reifen, Teil von der Gabel, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Teil vom Dämpfer, Kurbel etc.). 

Naja, mal schauen!  Wenn ich mal den Fizik Freek irgendwo sehe, schau ich mir mal den (eigentlich sehr teuren) Sattel an und überlegs mir nochmal. 

Und "Danke!" Eigentlich keine Beschwerden  , rundum zufrieden...

@Catsoft:   
Tolle Elements! Der Rahmen von dem ersten Bike gefällt mir ganz gut! Aber die Gabel? Iieeeh... austauschen! Sehe ich da auch schon Rost? Sorry, aber bei einem Rocky muss das net sein! 
Bei dem hinteren Element gefällt mir die Gabel ganz gut.  Aber zwei Flaschen am Element... da muss jemand sehr durstig sein...


----------



## einoesiinhh (13. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Elements! Der Rahmen von dem ersten Bike gefällt mir ganz gut! Aber die Gabel? Iieeeh... austauschen! Sehe ich da auch schon Rost? Sorry, aber bei einem Rocky muss das net sein!
> Bei dem hinteren Element gefällt mir die Gabel ganz gut.  Aber zwei Flaschen am Element... da muss jemand sehr durstig sein...


Hi Xexano, nur zur Info: Beide Bikes haben den gleichen Rahmen  (auch die gleiche Größe). Und Rost findest Du an keinem der beiden Elements...


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Catsoft:
> Tolle Elements! Der Rahmen von dem ersten Bike gefällt mir ganz gut! Aber die Gabel? Iieeeh... austauschen! Sehe ich da auch schon Rost? Sorry, aber bei einem Rocky muss das net sein!
> Bei dem hinteren Element gefällt mir die Gabel ganz gut.  Aber zwei Flaschen am Element... da muss jemand sehr durstig sein...



Rost? Deine Augen möchte ich mal haben auf dem Bild Rost zu erkennen  

Und auch wenn ich die Gabel getauscht habe (das hintere Bike ist meins) ist die Gabel IMHO schon ganz passend.

Und du hast Recht: Meine Lupine ist ganz schon durstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. Januar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Rost? Deine Augen möchte ich mal haben auf dem Bild Rost zu erkennen
> 
> Und du hast Recht: Meine Lupine ist ganz schon durstig



schicke Elements   

nicht gewusst das seit neustem Alu rostet


----------



## Xexano (14. Januar 2006)

Okay, ich nehms das mit dem Rost zurück! Da waren halt eben auf dem Bild so komische braune Ringe am Ende der Gabel. Ich dachte, das wäre Rost gewesen.  

Und HEY, stimmt, gleicher Rahmen!  Sieht echt cool aus! Vorhin wurde das Weiß vom hinteren Bike verdeckt. Ich dachte deswegen, es wäre nur ein schwarzes Bike  
Das zweite Bild sieht schon vieel besser aus  Jetzt finde ich die Gabel vom vorderen Bike schon bissl besser  Aber ich meine immer noch, Rost zu sehen...  Nene, warum isses dort so braun? 

Und sieht lustig aus mit den Flaschen... der/die Fahrer(in) hat beim ersten Bike gar nichts zum trinken dabei, beim anderen Bike sind gleich 2 Flaschen zu finden...


----------



## meth3434 (14. Januar 2006)

solltest du den freek tatsächlich mal andenken: schau unbedingt auf ebay.de, hab meinen dort für 35 gekauft und das ist nicht mehr so teuer! aber du hast schon recht der sattel ist recht kontrovers und zwar zu recht, er ist weder bequem noch sonderlich funktionell. Vor allem die oberfläche treibt einen in den Wahnsinn, man kann quasi nicht mit jeans fahren weil der sattel sonst blau wird...

Wirklich sehr schöne elements, auch wenn ich kein fan von xc bikes bin, wenn schon dann wenigstens solche schönen...


----------



## numinisflo (14. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Und sieht lustig aus mit den Flaschen... der/die Fahrer(in) hat beim ersten Bike gar nichts zum trinken dabei, beim anderen Bike sind gleich 2 Flaschen zu finden...




Den großen Durst von Catsoft's Lupine hast du entweder überlesen oder nicht hundertprozentig verstanden. So ist das eben wenn man durstige Frauen auf dem Lenker mitnimmt, da braucht es dann halt ne zweite Flasche......dafür wirkt ihr reines Licht gut gegen die Dunkelheit....


@Catsoft: Schönes Bild mit den zwei wunderhübschen Elements, geniale Lackierung! Hatte heute auch die Ehre ein Element Tsc in den Händen halten zu dürfen  -  einfach ein geiles Bike!

FLO


----------



## s.d (14. Januar 2006)

JA wirklich sehr schön aber mal ne dumme Frage warum hast du gleich drei Elements und drei Vertex (keine Ahnung wie man die Mehrzahl von Vertex bildet)
Weiß jetzt nicht wie sie aufgebaut sind aber die Mega unterschiede werden da nicht sein oder? Das du die älteren in Rente schickst kann ich ja verstehen aber hast du dann ein Touren Element/Vertex und ein Race Element/Vertex oder wie?
Bin aufjeden Fall sehr neidisch auf deine wunderschönen RMs


----------



## fraenkiz (14. Januar 2006)

das sind dann die vertex(e)  .

gruss frank


----------



## Catsoft (14. Januar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> JA wirklich sehr schön aber mal ne dumme Frage warum hast du gleich drei Elements und drei Vertex (keine Ahnung wie man die Mehrzahl von Vertex bildet)
> Weiß jetzt nicht wie sie aufgebaut sind aber die Mega unterschiede werden da nicht sein oder? Das du die älteren in Rente schickst kann ich ja verstehen aber hast du dann ein Touren Element/Vertex und ein Race Element/Vertex oder wie?
> Bin aufjeden Fall sehr neidisch auf deine wunderschönen RMs




Da liegst du schon ganz richtig....

Ich hatte schon mal 4 VertexE  Ich hab mein 97er nach 7 Jahren Rennen in Rente geschickt, bekommt jetzt sein Gnadenbrot. Und mein altes 98er Element hab ich auch auf Rente geschickt und mir für Garda ein 100mm Element 70 geleistet. Für die Maras hab ich ein TSC mit 80mm und 1,3 Kg Mindergewicht. Ein Vertex für Training (11,2 Kg) und als mir mein gebrochenes altes Thin Air gegen einen nigelnagelneuen Vertex 70 Rahmen getauscht wurde hab ich mir einen neuen Renner (10,2 Kg) aufgebaut...

Die Gabelkrone ist vernickelt, das kommt auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber.

Die Gewichte sind fahrfertig, d.h. inkl Flaschenhalter und Tacho!


----------



## Xexano (14. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Den großen Durst von Catsoft's Lupine hast du entweder überlesen oder nicht hundertprozentig verstanden. So ist das eben wenn man durstige Frauen auf dem Lenker mitnimmt, da braucht es dann halt ne zweite Flasche......dafür wirkt ihr reines Licht gut gegen die Dunkelheit....
> FLO



Das Zweite ... woher soll ich auch alle Mitglieder hier kennen?  
Hm... Nickel an der Gabelkrone... kann Nickel rosten?  Also doch Rost?  *scherz*



> solltest du den freek tatsächlich mal andenken: schau unbedingt auf ebay.de, hab meinen dort für 35 gekauft und das ist nicht mehr so teuer! aber du hast schon recht der sattel ist recht kontrovers und zwar zu recht, er ist weder bequem noch sonderlich funktionell. Vor allem die oberfläche treibt einen in den Wahnsinn, man kann quasi nicht mit jeans fahren weil der sattel sonst blau wird...
> 
> Wirklich sehr schöne elements, auch wenn ich kein fan von xc bikes bin, wenn schon dann wenigstens solche schönen...



35,-  sind auch für Ebay ne Menge! Du kriegst z.B. den SDG (gute Marke!) nur für 25-29,- ! Dagegen ist der Freek echt ein Witz mit dem Preis, wenn er auch nicht bequem und funktionell ist. Beim DH/FR sitzt man ja auch möglichst wenig im Sattel, da braucht man den Sattel quasi net. Nur für die chilligen Fahrten oder zum Ausruhen oder so braucht man nen Sattel. Deswegen ist der Sattel auch ziemlich weit unten! (Sattelstütze heute nochmal gekürzt) 
Dafür reicht SDG. Ich finde auf den Bildern den Freek ehrlich gesagt net so qualitativ aussehend. Halt eben so wie ein Stück Plastik.


----------



## Clemens (15. Januar 2006)

RM Element West Point Stand 15.01.2006

Rausgeflogen sind die Fox F100 RLT (hat mittlerweile jedes Kaufhausbike) und der WCS Vorbau / Lenker. 

Neu sind: MZ Marathon SL eingestellt auf 100mm (Fummelei!!) und Syntace F99 Vorbau + Vector Lowrider Carbon. 

Eh wieder einer meckert: Es fehlen noch an der endgültigen Version die Syntace P6 Stütze (noch nicht lieferbar) und die RaceFace Deus X-Type Kurbeln - kommen next Week.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. Januar 2006)

Hu...ich bin der erste. SAU fettes Rad! Ich persoenlich mag den Crossmax...der waere noch was...
Aber sonst - maximalen Respekt und happy Trails!


----------



## Mervyn_b (15. Januar 2006)

Check out my site.


----------



## fraenkiz (15. Januar 2006)

@ clemens,
das westpoint, sieht auf deinem bild besser aus als bei rm im katalog oder ba im internett. das war der grund warum ich mich noch für das blaze entschieden hatte. wenn du dir die p6 holen willst, wiege sie genau nach, es sind wohl (sollen) momentan bei syntace enorme toleranzen bei den gewichten aufgetreten sind.

gruss frank


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Januar 2006)

Fettes Bike aber die DT_SWISS Laufräder passen stylistisch meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Ebenso die Syntace Parts finde ich an einem RM nicht der Hit ! Ansonsten ein Traumbike.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Januar 2006)

Super FETT das WestPoint. Kommt viel besser als im Katalog  

DT und Syntace Teile passen IMHO schon  ans Rocky. Sind mit die leichtesten und haltbarsten Teile wo gibt, warum sollte man die nicht ans RM anbauen dürfen? Weils nicht aus Kanada kommt???


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Super FETT das WestPoint. Kommt viel besser als im Katalog
> 
> DT und Syntace Teile passen IMHO schon  ans Rocky. Sind mit die leichtesten und haltbarsten Teile wo gibt, warum sollte man die nicht ans RM anbauen dürfen? Weils nicht aus Kanada kommt???




Finde ich auch! Wenn jedes Rocky nur noch mit den üblichen Verdächtigen bestückt wäre, würde es ja auch langweilig werden! 
Mir gefällt der DT LRS wirklich sehr gut (hätte auch gerne einen), und über Syntace muss man ja wirklich nichts sagen!

Und das Westpoint ist wirklich schön .

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraenkiz (20. Januar 2006)

ist schon interessant, das dein bike fast genauso bestückt ist wie meins.
dt swiss
syntace

gruss frank


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2006)

So, mal wieder ein paar Bilder, war eben wieder mit dem Hund draussen und wenn es ein bisschen feucht und matschig ist, dann fühlt man sich doch erst so richtig wohl. 
Schmutzig sehen die Bikes eh am schönsten aus, finde ich.
Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für Pflegemittel? Ich bin ja absolut überzeugt von Pedro´s...


----------



## Arsen (20. Januar 2006)

Ich benutze meistens den Hope-Reiniger, astreine Wirkung und ist bremsenfreundlich. Nur zu empfehlen.

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

Ups, gar nicht gemerkt das sich der Kollege hier an meinem PC angemeldet hat. Na ja. 

FLO


----------



## sidekicker (24. Januar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> RM Element West Point Stand 15.01.2006
> 
> Rausgeflogen sind die Fox F100 RLT (hat mittlerweile jedes Kaufhausbike) und der WCS Vorbau / Lenker.
> 
> ...





find ich irgendwie sehr schön...


----------



## aufstand (26. Januar 2006)

Meine Element in der vorläufigen 2006,er Version. Einige "Frischzellen" habe ich den letzten Tagen angebaut.
Als da wären:

-X0 Shifter 
-Race Face Deus XC, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze (Den Ritchey Kram war ich einfach leid)






Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sattel, aber das scheint nicht einfach zu sein...


----------



## s.d (26. Januar 2006)

gefällt mir sehr gut welche Breite haben deine Nobbys

Hier noch eins das mir auch gut gefällt ich will jetzt auch keine werbung machen ich kenn den typ ders verkauft auch nicht aber ich find echt sehenswert:

http://www.mountainbike.de/kleinanzeigen/kleinanzeige.php?nr=16339&ru=5


----------



## aufstand (26. Januar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt mir sehr gut welche Breite haben deine Nobbys
> 
> Hier noch eins das mir auch gut gefällt ich will jetzt auch keine werbung machen ich kenn den typ ders verkauft auch nicht aber ich find echt sehenswert:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike.de/kleinanzeigen/kleinanzeige.php?nr=16339&ru=5



Das sind 2.1,er Nobbys, kommt verdammt gut der Reifen. Ich hatte vorher die Michelin XR-Dry montiert, aber im nass-kalten Wetter bringen die keine Freude.


----------



## s.d (27. Januar 2006)

Das glaub ich hab am Vertex auch die 2.1 nobbys drauf bin auch oberstdorf mit denen gefahren find se echt gut besonders weils das teilweise ein wenig ruppig war


----------



## Clemens (29. Januar 2006)

Ich habe fertig...

habs ja schon mal präsentiert, aber dann noch diverse Male dran rumgeschraubt (der Winter ist lang). Jetzt die endgültige Version.

Änderungen:

- Fox 100RLT wieder drin
- Deus XC Kurbel, X-Type Lager 
- Formula Oro K24 Disc (180/160mm)
- Nobby Nic 2.25 Reifen

hat jetzt 11,21Kg. 

Die Martha SL war mir mit den 160er Wave Scheiben für den geplanten Einsatz (Touren in den Alpen) nicht standfest genug. Im Zuge der großen Disc vorne ist dann die MZ Marathon wieder rausgeflogen, weil nur bis 160mm Disc freigegeben. Der Kurbeltausch XT gegen RaceFace ... kein Kommentar. Die dicken Nobbys - siehe geplanten Einsatz. 

Gut, das ich noch einen dritten Rahmen für die ganzen abgeschraubten Parts habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Januar 2006)

Ein verdammt schönes Rocky.


----------



## s.d (29. Januar 2006)

sehr schön gefällt mir auf jeden fall besser als vorher obwohls da auch schon                           ganz schick war


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2006)

Whow!  Aber nicht meins


----------



## aufstand (30. Januar 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, das Blau sind in Natura deutlich besser aus als im RM Katalog. Bei der Deus XC Kurbel drohe ich echt schwach zu werden...


----------



## santa_cross (30. Januar 2006)

scheizze sieht das gut aus , ich depp hab mir nen liteville bestellt ! 

ich finde es schade das rocky jetzt auch mit diesem carbonschnickschnack anfängt - aber bei dem westpoint fällt das überhaupt nicht auf - super bike !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. Januar 2006)

riser & vorbau getauscht, die barends sind auch neu


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Februar 2006)

Jetzt noch weg mit diesen *ROOX*-Teilen dann passt´s


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Februar 2006)

die roox fliegen erst raus, wenn's barends von raceface gibt - was noch eine weile dauern wird, schätz ich mal


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Februar 2006)

Syncros Bar ends gibbet aber, oder?! Aber echt ein huebsches Rad. Finde das ETSX echt gellungen. Kommst damit nach MUC zum Treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (1. Februar 2006)

An alle Rockyfahrer, Freaks, Enthusiasten, Gravity Junkies und Tourer:

Ich weiss off-topic beiträge und Werbung mag man hier nicht besonders, ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir diesen Post nicht übel, ist ja für ne "Gute Sache":

Für alle die den "Rocky-Treffen in München" überlesen,ignoriert oder noch nicht gelesen haben: es findet am letzten Mai Wochenende (26.5-28) in München ein grosses Rocky treffen statt. 

Wir haben eine Menge zu bieten: 2 unterschiedliche Programme/Routen für Freerider und Tourer, Tech Support von Bike Action und Radsport Rösch, Test-Räder (ebenfalls von Bikeaction), Grillparty,die Community kennenlernen, Biergarten, natürlich die wohl grösste Ansammlung der wohl schönsten Räder aus Canada outside of B.C. ;-) und wirklich noch vieles mehr....

Um Unterkunft und Verpflegung kümmern wir uns. Anreise ist entweder per Fahrgemeinschaft,Auto oder Zug recht problemlos und kostengünstig möglich! 


Solltet ihr schon etwas an dem besagten Termin vorhaben, denkt nochmal drüber nach ob ihr dieses event wirklich verpassen wollt... 

Wir freuen uns über jeden der kommt und versprechen euch ein einmaliges Erlebnis! 

Danke 
Meth3434


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Syncros Bar ends gibbet aber, oder?!



hab grad danach gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden, auch auf der syncros-page nix - schade!



			
				iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst damit nach MUC zum Treffen?



bin am überlegen, von graz nach münchen mit dem zug sind halt sicher mehr als 6 stunden  
aber das programm klingt sensationell


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Februar 2006)

Hier mal mein Bike.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/220459/cat/500/ppuser/44391

Diverse Teile werden noch im laufe der Zeit umgerüstet. Aber im Großen und ganzen bleibt es diese Saison so.


----------



## Sawa (3. Februar 2006)

Haste das Slayer beim Frank gekauft??
Und wichtig: wie fährt es sich???

Lecker Rocky!!!!!!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Februar 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Haste das Slayer beim Frank gekauft??
> Und wichtig: wie fährt es sich???
> 
> Lecker Rocky!!!!!!!



Jepp, habe ich bei Frank gekauft. 

War heute knapp 2 Stunden rasen (Wurde dann etwas frisch..). Aber ich war echt tierisch begeseistert. Muss noch ein paar ABstimmungen am Fahrwerk machen, aber ich denke dann rast das Teil richtig gut. Mein Front und Rear SAG muss noch korrekt eingestellt werden. Frank hatte da auch noch nicht so die ultimative einsstellung gekannt. Werde jetzt dann ein paar TEstkilometer runterspulen und dann werde ich mal ausführlich berichten. 

Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen, Front- und Reardämpfung ein Traum. Bergauf Federgabelabsenken hinten harte Stufe einstellen und der Berg ist kein Thema. Berg runter, Alees auf Weich stellen und gas geben. Wirklich bis jetzt das ultimativste was ich gefahen bin. Hatte seither noch ein altes Edge (erlitt letztes Jahr ein Rahenbruch!!), das neue Slayer ist kein vergleich dazu!! Wirklich genial. Mit der SRAM Schaltung passt es einfach. Werde mir aber wenn ich wieder etwas Geld über habe noch Magura Louise FR Bremsen gönnen. Ich denke dann passt alles wunderbar!! Ansonsten, kann ich es kaum abwarten bis wieder Frühling ist!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Februar 2006)

Indiskrete Frage - Was wiegst du und wieviel Luft musst Du etwa im Daempfer fahren?
Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (3. Februar 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten, kann ich es kaum abwarten bis wieder Frühling ist!!!



Du glaubst ja gar nicht wie sehr du mir aus dem Herzen sprichst.....  

Das Slayer sieht wirklich super aus, und die Louise ist sicher ne sinnvolle investition, vor allem wenn du dich mit dem Bike auch mal im Bikepark bewegen willst!
Viel Spass mit dem schönen Teil! Hoffentlich sehen wir bald mehr 2006 RMs, ich kanns kaum erwarten, vor allem das vom Herrn iNSANE.... 

Hat sich eigentlich keiner das wirklich schöne Crossfire RMX gegönnt?


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Indiskrete Frage - Was wiegst du und wieviel Luft musst Du etwa im Daempfer fahren?
> Gruss, iNSANE!



Servus,

Habe Dir eine PM geschickt.

Grüße


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst ja gar nicht wie sehr du mir aus dem Herzen sprichst.....
> 
> Das Slayer sieht wirklich super aus, und die Louise ist sicher ne sinnvolle investition, vor allem wenn du dich mit dem Bike auch mal im Bikepark bewegen willst!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. Februar 2006)

So ein schönes Rad und dann ne louise?
Nimm doch lieber ne Hope oder Avid oder Oro.
Ne Magura versaut das Gesamtbild!

Nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## el Lingo (4. Februar 2006)

wieso lese ich eigentlich hier bei keinem was von einer hayes???


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Februar 2006)

Hayes ist irgendwie nimmer so en vogue was vll daran liegt dass es mittlerweile echt viele, gute Alternativen gibt und man sich vll an der HFX schon etwas satt gesehen hat. Die El Camino ist Leistungsmaessig auch nicht viel besser (und die HFX ist mir zu schwach fuer FR). Hayes bringt ja erst 2007 eine komplett neue Bremse. Mal sehen ob das dann wirklich wieder kaufenswert ist. Ich habe mir jetzt auch ne HOPE M6Ti gegoennt um die "langweilige" HFX abzuloesen.
Sind zwar vieles nur rein subjektive Argumente aber ich glaube die beinhalten schon die Gruende...


----------



## meth3434 (4. Februar 2006)

also völlig objektiv ist dass die handkraft die man bei der HFX bei langem steilen abfahrten braucht für mich inakzeptabel ist! das gibt es so viel bessere bremsen mittlerweile (und auch schönere) dass für mich die Hayes nur noch eine standardbremse ist. Hatte eine MAG mit vo/hi 203mm und fahre jetzt eine gustav m mit 210/190, die bremsen sind von der leistung her nicht mal annährend zu vergleichen....


----------



## Frankki (5. Februar 2006)

Hi Rocky Fahrer

Was haltet Ihr von meiner Ahorn Canadascheibe ?
Kult muss sein.....

Gruß Frank

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?
attachmentid=106068&stc=1&d=1139144547


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2006)

Hi Frank

Du weißt ja, wie genial ich die Scheiben finde, wenn ich nicht die Floating Discs hätte, würde ich mir die Ahornscheiben sofort ans Bike schrauben....

Der Thomas wird sich auch sehr freuen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Ja, "leider" hab auch ich floating Discs, aber sieht sehr schoen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankki (5. Februar 2006)

Hi Flow

Ich nerve mal die Engländer.
Vielleicht brennen die Dir eine Ahorn Floating Scheibe.
Gruß Frank
Love the Ride


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2006)

Hey Frank

Das wäre natürlich unglaublich wenn das funktionieren würde...
Wir werden dann in den nächsten Wochen sowieso nochmal bei dir vorbeischauen, wegen dem LRS vom Thomas und den Schaltaugen.
Ich melde mich dann in nächster Zeit einfach nochmal bei dir.

Bis dahin viele Grüße

FLO


----------



## CarbonDealer (6. Februar 2006)

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, damit Ich mein Edles-Bike wieder ma ausführen kann!!!!!


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2006)

Das steht seit Donnerstag in meinem Keller.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Februar 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht seit Donnerstag in meinem Keller.




Sehr sehr schönes Element!!! 


Greetings aus Ffm


----------



## philsyncro (13. Februar 2006)

Slayer in Winterausführung:    Die Holzaufbauten sind aber nur Prototypen- wenn die Tests überzeugen kommt da was anständig gefrästes ran!











Okay, schlagt mich wegen Misshandlung... Videos- http://www.putfile.com/philsyncro
So bekommts wenigstens kein Salz ab. 

Eigentlich siehts so aus:





Gruß Phil


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2006)

Weltschönstes Slayer, nach Umbau von XT zur *Race Face* Atlas Kurbel   Das Bild ist ein wenig unscharf, ich weiß, ich hatte einfach z.....z..zittrige Hände


----------



## numinisflo (13. Februar 2006)

Das ist definitiv Misshandlung, macht aber mit Sicherheit auch mordsmäßig Spaß. In diesem Einsatzbereich habe ich auch noch kein Rocky gesehen.
In diesem Sinne: Viel Glück mit der Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## numinisflo (13. Februar 2006)

@ Rocklandbiker: Mein Post mit der Misshandlung bezog sich natürlich nicht auf dein Slayer. Das Hotrod ist für mich eine der fünf schönsten Rocky Mountain Lackierungen, die es je gab bzw. die ich kenne! Und mit Race Face Kurbel gefällt es mir noch besser als zuvor.

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (13. Februar 2006)

Sehr coole Idee mit den Kufen. Ist das nicht seltsam das sich die Kurbel so ins "Leere" dreht, wenn man drauf steht?

Das Hot Rod ist ja ne Granate. Hoffe ich bekomm es beim Rocky Meeting live zu sehen!

Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## meth3434 (13. Februar 2006)

Also die Slayer Schlitten Variante ist echt der hammer, sowohl als Idee als auch als Misshandlung eines Rocky's! Was einem bei so trübem Winterwetter so alles einfällt.... 
Das Hotrod is echt schön, nur die Sattelstütze is echt in dieser einstellung für fotos nicht wirklich zierend, wie gross bist du dass dir die Einstellung passt ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2006)

@ meth3434

Stimmt, die Sattelstütze ist auf dem Foto etwas daneben. Sieht enorm Hoch aus, ist es aber in Wirklichkeit (28cm von Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zur Aufnahme Sattel)nicht. Das ganze wirkt etwas verzerrt. Kann durch meine Digitalkamera verursacht sein, komisch  

@ iNSANE

Zum Rocky Treffen klappt es leider nicht, wir die BERGWERK-UNION haben an diesem Wochenende zufällig auch unser Treffen. Und da ich das Event organisiere, kannst Du sicherlich verstehen.......... Wir können ja nächstes Jahr event. den Termin zusammen legen 

www.bergwerk-union.de


----------



## philsyncro (13. Februar 2006)

@ all

Klar ists ne Misshandlung, aber im Vergleich dazu was ich sonst damit mach  . 

Das mit den Kinderkurbeln ist mir so eingefallen, um ausreichende Bodenfreiheit zu haben, allzu große Modifikationen für feste Rasten wollt ich dem Bike dann doch nicht antun. Ins Leere treten ist halt so wie wenn die Kette reisst  

@Rocklandbiker
Das HotRod ist der Burner!!! Aber 28 cm find ich schon viel für ne Sattelstütze, wieviel ragt die denn noch in den Rahmen?

Gruß Phil


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Februar 2006)

philsyncro schrieb:
			
		

> Aber 28 cm find ich schon viel für ne Sattelstütze, wieviel ragt die denn noch in den Rahmen?
> Gruß Phil



Ich fahre meine Satttelstütze ähnlich weit draußen, nämlich 27 cm. 
Bei 89 cm Schrittlänge braucht man das auch, wenn man "normale" Touren fährt. Bei einer 400er Sattelstütze bleiben noch 11,5 cm im Sattelrohr, also ausreichend viel.
Grüße an alle kleinwüchsigen Rocky-Biker 
Tom
PS: zum fotografieren schiebe ich meine Stütze aber meist etwas rein


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2006)

Hey ich hab die gleich Schrittlänge. Ich hab allerdings mittlerweile den Sattel getauscht. Der Flite baut ziemlich tief (Vom Gestell), also eher hoch (Länge Sattelstütze). Hab mit nem neuen Selle 2,5 cm in der Länge der Sattelstütze gespart. Sieht so besser aus ! Ist aber auch etwas von meiner Kamera und der Perspektive wohl "verzerrt" gewesen. Es fällt nicht negativ auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (13. Februar 2006)

Bau dir nen NISENE drauf - der ist extrem hoch und spart somit Sattelstuetzen cm.
Gruss, Felix


----------



## budgie (17. Februar 2006)

Also, dann will ich auch mal:

(einigen vielleicht schon aus dem Pipeline-Thread bekannt)





















... leider habe ich es verkauft  

Bilder von meinem FLOW folgen bald.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. Februar 2006)

Da in diesem Thread bisher nur MTBs gepostet wurden, möchte ich die Galerie nun um ein Rennrad erweitern. Rocky Mountain Turbo Signature von 2000 mit kompletter Campagnolo Centaur Gruppe.


----------



## maple leaf (25. Februar 2006)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Da in diesem Thread bisher nur MTBs gepostet wurden, möchte ich die Galerie nun um ein Rennrad erweitern. Rocky Mountain Turbo Signature von 2000 mit kompletter Campagnolo Centaur Gruppe.



Selten schönes Rad!!! 
Nur den Spot für Deine Fotos solltest Du überdenken... 

So ein Bike gehört devinitiv an die Wand im Wohnzimmer! 

greetings from ffm


----------



## s.d (26. Februar 2006)

wirklich sehr schön gehört aber nicht an die Wand im Wohnzimmer sondern  gefahren und gut gepflegt


----------



## Ollman (27. Februar 2006)

Hier mein neues bike ETS-X TEAM 2006





und nochmal


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Gabs das Rad auch in Deiner Größe?


----------



## Ollman (27. Februar 2006)

Warum ?


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Februar 2006)

Ich denke er meint die doch so weit rausgezogene Sattelstütze.

Ich finde es aber ganz schick!! Nettes Bike!!! Wie sieht es da mit der Steifigkeit am Hitnerbau aus?


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Genau!
Das Rad ist wunderschön, Statt sooner Sattelstütze wäre aber sicher 
eine Rahmengröße grösser besser? Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (27. Februar 2006)

Es ist ein 19". Für meine langen "Haxen" kann ich nichts. Hatte das ETS-90 zuvor und war auch zufrieden ! Sattelstütze steckt die geforderten 100mm in Sattelrohr. Technisch alles im Lot. 
Haupteinsatz ist ja Tour & Marathon.


----------



## Ollman (27. Februar 2006)

Hab noch was vergessen. Gabe´l ist auf dem Bild komplett abgesenkt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Februar 2006)

Niemand kann für seine Anatomie etwas!!! Sieht nur komisch aus!!! ABer wenn die Sattelstütze noch die 10 Zentimenter drin ist ist ja alles im Lot!!!

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Februar 2006)

Ollman schrieb:
			
		

> Für meine langen "Haxen" kann ich nichts...



Genau so ist das
Ich fahre wie Ollman ein 19" Slayer und hab nebenher noch ein 20" Element. Beim Element ist die Stütze nur unwesentlich weiter drin, der größere Rahmen bringt also auch nicht sehr viel. Ich habe im Gegenteil beim Element immer das Gefühl der Rahmen wäre mir etwas zu groß (da meine Arme nicht besonders lang sind). Beim 19" Slayer brauche ich aber unbedingt eine nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze um mich wohlzufühlen (wegen den zitierten "langen Haxn"). Der kleinere Rahmen fährt sich in technischen Passagen dafür deutlich wendiger als das größere Element, was ja auch wieder dem Einsatzzweck beider Bikes entspricht.

Mit Vorbau und Sattelstütze kann man halt einfach super Feintuning betreiben und so das Bike optimal anpassen. Körpergeometrien sind nun mal verschieden und optimale Funktion ist wichtiger als Optik!!! Diese körperlichen Feinheiten nimmt man im "normalen Leben" optisch nicht mal war, sind aber beim Bikeanpassen enorm wichtig.

Reine Freerider die keine langen Anstiege fahren haben hier natürlich andere Prioritäten (und vermutlich auch ein etwas anderes ästhetisches Empfinden).

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Februar 2006)

Und dann über Nacht war es Winter geworden............


----------



## s.d (28. Februar 2006)

@Rocklandbiker seh ich das richtig und du hast dein Bergwerk verkauft


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Februar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> @Rocklandbiker seh ich das richtig und du hast dein Bergwerk verkauft



Nee noch nicht verkauft. Trage mich aber mit dem Gedanken zu meinem Slayer noch nen Stahlrahmen (Blizzard) aufzubauen. Ich hab Hof-Haus und Garten, 1 Frau, 2 pupertäre Kids und 3 Edelkatzen, die fressen mich noch Arm (die Katzen meine ich). Von daher kann ich mir keinen "Fuhrpark" leisten. Ich muss also was tun.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2006)

Hi Guys...

I proudly present my new SWITCH STEALTH.

Bitte fragt nicht warum und woher...ich habs halt, und die restlichen Lieferdaten bleiben beim alten...
Ich hoffe es gefaellt euch ihr wisst jetzt wieder wie sehr sich das warten lohnt*g*
Mehr in meiner Gallery...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Februar 2006)

Hättest Dir leiber ne neue Kommode gekauft.........  Scherz bitte nicht übel nehmen. Bin eigentlich ein anständiger Kerl. Aber der musste sein !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Februar 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Dir leiber ne neue Kommode gekauft.........  Scherz bitte nicht übel nehmen. Bin eigentlich ein anständiger Kerl. Aber der musste sein !!!!



Ich finde die Kommode ganz hübsch!!


----------



## meth3434 (28. Februar 2006)

die fotos kommen aus meinem wohnzimmer, der sekretär ist 120 jahre alt, also wirklich nicht modern, aber zum wegschmeissen fast zu schade... representiert auch mehr den geschmack meiner eltern als meinen eigenen! 

Einfach die Augen vom Rad ablenken lassen...


----------



## Xexano (28. Februar 2006)

Insane... einer der schönsten Switchs, die ich gesehen habe!

Darf ich dann in Oberammergau mal probefahren? Ja?  

Einfach hammergeil! Nur die Kurbel stört mich! Ne schlappe XT? 

DA KOMMT Race-Face hin! Eindeutig!


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Insane... einer der schönsten Switchs, die ich gesehen habe!
> 
> Darf ich dann in Oberammergau mal probefahren? Ja?
> 
> ...



1)Mal sehen...
2)Ich seh schon...das scheint unumgaenglich


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2006)

hier mal eines meiner früheren bikes, welches ein paar sehr spannende geschichten erlebt hat...





[/IMG]


----------



## rockymo (1. März 2006)

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und musste mein 02er Slayer gegen einen Slayer 70 Rahmen von 05 aus USA tauschen. Fragt mich bitte nicht nach dem Sinn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. März 2006)

rockymo schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt mich bitte nicht nach dem Sinn....



...denn den erkennt man ja


----------



## s.d (1. März 2006)

@SlayerUnldt das Vertex ist wirklich wunderschön und mit Stil aufgebaut 
was ist heute damit hast du es verkauft?


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2006)

@s.d vielen dank! ja, es ist verkauft! schau mal in meiner galerie, da stehen noch ein paar lustige dinge zu dem bike. kaum zu glauben...


----------



## archimedes (3. März 2006)

@SlayerUnidt schönen Slayer hast du ehrlich, du suchst nen Slayer? hab einen 2001er 18" Schwarz Glitzer aber ich möcht ihn Komplett verkaufen also wenn er dich interessiert meld dich, er ist in  Top Zustand


----------



## reaper-klan (3. März 2006)

Hi Leute!

Hier nun mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Schmuckstück! Gerade frisch aufgebaut und fast fertig! Unterwegs sind noch Diabolus Lenker und Gothic Bremsscheibe hinten! Dann kommen demnächst wahrscheinlich noch Race Face Kurbeln dran und dann geht´s schon,denke ich!


----------



## el Lingo (3. März 2006)

hey, das ur-reaper von 2000! schönes ding! 
hast du mal über schwarze felgen und rote michelin hot s nachgedacht? würden ihm sehr gut stehen! so war es 2000 auch im katalog zu sehen.


----------



## reaper-klan (3. März 2006)

Ich habe die Parts größtenteils von meinem letzten Bike übernommen! Und im Moment soviel Geld verballert,das es erst mal reicht!
Aber gut aussehen würde das wohl auch!


----------



## el Lingo (3. März 2006)

ich kann ja mal versuchen, dir ein bild aus dem katalog zu schicken, wenn du magst. ich habe ihn nämlich noch irgendwo...


----------



## reaper-klan (3. März 2006)

Klar! Sehr gerne! eMail an: reaper-klan[ätt]t-online.de 
Und falls jemand den 2000er Katalog verkaufen will,wäre ich da auch sehr interessiert!


----------



## s.d (3. März 2006)

dein Reaper ist echt wunderschön RF kurbeln passen natürlich besser aber das liebe Geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaper-klan (4. März 2006)

Ja,vor allem nach Diabolus Vorbau,Sattelstütze,Steuersatz,Lenker ...
Da müssen die Kurbeln noch was warten!
Werden aber wohl keine Diabolus,sondern eher North Shore! Die finde ich eh geiler!!!


----------



## bighit_fsr (4. März 2006)

es ist nur der Anfang....


----------



## Catsoft (4. März 2006)

Schön  Und ich kann dir sagen: Auch ganz schön schnell  Langsam geht gar nich


----------



## Redking (6. März 2006)

Ich zeig hier dann auch mal meins!


----------



## numinisflo (6. März 2006)

Einfach schön. 

FLO


----------



## reaper-klan (6. März 2006)

Ja,echt wunderschön!!!

P.S. @Flo  Dein "The King" ist aber auch nicht übel! Warum soll es denn weg???


----------



## numinisflo (6. März 2006)

Das verkaufe ich für einen Kollegen, wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich es selbst behalten, auch wenn es kein Rocky ist.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## reaper-klan (6. März 2006)

Ach so! 
Na ja,stimmt! Ist kein Rocky! Aber gefällt mir auch supergut,das Teil!


----------



## reaper-klan (8. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann ja mal versuchen, dir ein bild aus dem katalog zu schicken, wenn du magst. ich habe ihn nämlich noch irgendwo...




Wie sieht es denn mit einer Aufstellung der Parts von dem Reaper aus? Mich würde interessieren,was daran an Teilen verbaut war! Wäre prima,wenn Du mir davon auch einen Scan senden könntest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (8. März 2006)

ich sehe, ob ich es heute noch schaffe...


----------



## reaper-klan (9. März 2006)

Jetzt hat jeder über meine goldenen Laufräder am Reaper gemeckert,das sie mir jetzt auch nicht mehr gefallen! 
Daher ich mir nun schwarze bestellt, und die goldenen stehen im Bikemarkt!


----------



## iNSANE! (9. März 2006)

Hey Reaper, klar sind die LR auch meiner Meinung nach nicht ideal, aber letztlich muss das doch DIR gefallen.
Meine Dorado gefaellt auch keinem - nur einem - MIR! Und das zaehlt doch. Klar, der Einfluss ist schon da...aber ne 66 werde ich mir wegen der Meinung anderer nicht kaufen.
Trotzdem - freue mich auf das Foto mit den schwarzen LR. Sind das vll Atomlab's? Die find ich fett...


----------



## reaper-klan (9. März 2006)

Ja,schon klar! Ehrlich gesagt haben die mir an dem Bike ja auch nicht so gut gefallen! Und wenn dann noch mehrere Leute die Felgen bemängeln (hier im Forum und auch ALLE Kumpels von mir!),dann wird es halt doch Zeit für neue! Da ich nicht der absolute Hardcore-Fahrer bin,werden es wohl wahrscheinlich wieder XT´s mit Sun Single Track Black oder DT Onyx mit DT XR4.1 !
Mal schauen!


----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2006)

gute wahl mit den single tracks, hatte ich auch eine ganze weile lang und die halten wirklich sehr gut!


----------



## Jendo (9. März 2006)

also wenn du DT Felgen nimmst, dann auch bitte die 5.1er...
die 4.1er ist doch ne CC Felge und das passt definiv nich an ein Reaper.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaper-klan (9. März 2006)

... Gut zu wissen! Habe die noch nicht live gesehen!
Dann werden es wohl die Single Track!


----------



## Jendo (9. März 2006)

oder du nimmst die Mavic 312 Disc Felgen.Sind ähnlich den Single Tracks bloß noch ein stück leichter und eigentlich günstiger ;-)
Greetz


----------



## reaper-klan (9. März 2006)

... Werde ich mir mal anschauen!
Aber wahrscheinlich dann die Single Track,da ich mit denen eigentlich zufrieden war!


----------



## Mr.Fork (9. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Reaper, klar sind die LR auch meiner Meinung nach nicht ideal, aber letztlich muss das doch DIR gefallen.
> Meine Dorado gefaellt auch keinem - nur einem - MIR! Und das zaehlt doch. Klar, der Einfluss ist schon da...aber ne 66 werde ich mir wegen der Meinung anderer nicht kaufen.
> Trotzdem - freue mich auf das Foto mit den schwarzen LR. Sind das vll Atomlab's? Die find ich fett...




Insane, Die Dorado ist ne Macht. Nur die Aufkleber passen nicht.
Ich würde mir Schwarzweisse plotten lassen.
Ich hab mir übrigens Glänzend Schwarze RockyMountain Aufkleber fürs Stealth gemacht. Bilder gibts am Wochenende.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. März 2006)

MIt den Aufklebern das ist in Arbeit...da kann der Meth3434 ja vll mal Fotos zu posten...


----------



## reaper-klan (11. März 2006)

... So,nun ein erstes Bild meines Reaper mit neuen schwarzen Laufrädern! Gefällt mir jetzt gleich viel besser und ich denke,den meisten hier auch!


----------



## Catsoft (11. März 2006)

Nicht halb so specktakulär 

[


----------



## meth3434 (11. März 2006)

...aber trotzdem sehr schön anzusehen 

der Lack is echt sehr schick!

@spedersen: die schwarzen dorado aufkleber siehst du im switch forum oder in meiner gallery! gibt es bald auch beim insane und mir käuflich zu erwerben!


----------



## reaper-klan (11. März 2006)

... Warum sagt mir denn keiner,wie lang die sind???


----------



## s.d (11. März 2006)

@catsoft sind das die neuen easton laufräder? wie fahren die sich welche hattest du vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westie (11. März 2006)

@catsoft

Sieht edel aus !!!  

Ich habe auch interesse an einem RM Solo, wieviel wiegt dein Bike
denn komplett ???


----------



## iNSANE! (12. März 2006)

Das geile an den EASTONS ist, dass man die Naben echt easy zerlegen kann. Ich bau die in der Arbeit die Modell Naben dauern auseinander und zusammen. Echt sehr gewandt gemacht...


----------



## xtrler (12. März 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nur der Anfang....




Richtig feines Teil. Da juckts ja schon gewaltig in den Schrauberfingern


----------



## Catsoft (12. März 2006)

Moin!
Danke für die Blumen  

Das sind Easton Circuit Laufräder Model 2005. Die Teile sind nicht ganz Leicht, ca. 1650. Einziger Nachteil bisher: Sie sind absolut lautlos   Ansonsten rollen die wie Hölle, bin aber erst 500 Km damit gefahren. In 4 Wochen kann ich mehr dazu sagen, wenn ich von Malle zurück kommen. Bis 65 Km/h jedenfalls kein Flattern. Ich bin vorher verschiedenen Mavics gefahren, kein Vergleich!

Insgesamt wieg das Teil mit Pedal, Flaschenhalter und Tacho, aber ohne Satteltasche 8,3 Kg. Es sind aber rel. Locker unter 8 Kg drin. Alleine bei Kurbel, Innenlager und Kranz lassen sich 300 Gr. einsparen. Nimm einen leichteren Laufradsatz und du bist bei 7,7 Kg. Komplett.

Robert

P.S.: Ach so: Das Fahrverhalten ist super! Hatte vorher ein Litespeed, das RM geht besser um die Kurven und ist genauso bequem. Jedenfalls mit der Stütze.


----------



## BergabSchwein (15. März 2006)

Pink ist cool! 

Mein Rocky Mountain Flow "Bonandrini" SE 2005 (1 of 25)






Für die genauen Aufbaudaten: Mein Rosa Stück!


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. März 2006)

Nice bike! Das ist wirklich Porn!! Nicht jedermanns sache, aber mir gefällts!

greets,


----------



## BergabSchwein (15. März 2006)

Achja, man beachte bitte besonders die farblich passenden Ventilkappen!


----------



## meth3434 (15. März 2006)

find ich cool wenn sich jemand so eine arbeit macht und ein aussergewöhnliches bike baut, wahrlich nicht jedermanns sache aber trotzdem irgendwo cool


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2006)

also ich würde mit dem bike sofort fahren. die farbe ist cool und wenn jemand mit ihr ein problem hat, dann hat er es, aber nicht ich. wollte mein azonic auch mal in pink oder hellblau machen lassen, aber der rahmen ist ja eh hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. März 2006)

SEHR fett - die rosa Marzochhi waere noch perfekt. Sonst - Nur krass & Geil!


----------



## drul (16. März 2006)

@catsoft: nichts für ungut, aber könntest Du mal "ich hatte vorher ein Litespeed, das RM geht besser um die Kurven" näher beschreiben? was denn für ein Litespeed? Rahmenmaterial? was heißt "besser" um die Kurven, wg. Geometrie, oder wiel das RM steifer ist, oder?

danke
Drul


----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2006)

Moin!
Ich hatte vorher ein 96 Litespeed Classic aus Titan. Ich hab einfach nur festgestellt, dass ich auf meiner Trainingsrunde ein paar Km/h schneller um Kurven fahre. Warum und wieso? Keine Ahnung....  Kann natürlich sein, dass der kleinere Slopping-Rahmen steifer ist oder die Geo ist einfach besser für einen MTBler wie mich...  


Robert


----------



## Protorix (16. März 2006)

hi
ich brauche fuer mein rocky edge ein ausfallende, 
mir fällt nur hibike zum bestellen ein da heisst es aber:

Rocky Schaltauge Alu frames ab 97 Element, RM6, Vertex, Oxygen, Spice, us

bin nicht sicher ob das fuer mein edge passt, 
koennte einer von euch ein bild von seinem schaltauge von zb RM6 machen und ein bild hier rein stellen 

danke


----------



## Xexano (16. März 2006)

Das Bonandrini ist echt sehenswert aufgebaut....
"That's porn, mum!" 
Welche Size?


----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2006)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich brauche fuer mein rocky edge ein ausfallende,
> mir fällt nur hibike zum bestellen ein da heisst es aber:
> 
> ...



Gehört zwar nicht hier her, aber hier gibts Bild..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaecker (16. März 2006)

Catsoft hat vorgelegt, da muss ich nachziehen - ebenfalls deplaziert aber bei catsoft kams ja gut an  . (weitere Aufnahmen in meiner Gallerie)
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11191/2.JPG


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. März 2006)

Nach Kauf meines Slayers brauchte ich noch was "Hartes", deshalb hab ich mir noch folgendes gekauft:





Aufgebaut wird das Teil mit.......Hope.......Easton......RaceFace......Syncros....Maxxis......Mavic.....Sapim.....etc.

schön oder ?


----------



## Catsoft (17. März 2006)

chaecker schrieb:
			
		

> Catsoft hat vorgelegt, da muss ich nachziehen - ebenfalls deplaziert aber bei catsoft kams ja gut an  . (weitere Aufnahmen in meiner Gallerie)
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11191/2.JPG



Glückwunsch, schönes Rad  Was wiegt?


----------



## Lucky-DR (17. März 2006)

Mein '03er fit für 2006


----------



## BergabSchwein (17. März 2006)

Danke für die Blumen!



			
				iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> SEHR fett - die rosa Marzochhi waere noch perfekt. Sonst - Nur krass & Geil!



Aber die rosa Marzocchi??!?   

Des ist doch ne lady CC Marathon forke und in nem DJ echt nen bisschen .....  

btw: des rosa passt auch nicht, ist perlmut und zu hell

@xexano: Der Bonandrini ist kleinste Größe 15"

Des ganze ist übrigens mal wieder nen Radsport Rösch Bike (woher sonst)!


----------



## chaecker (17. März 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch, schönes Rad  Was wiegt?


Weiß ich noch nicht, werde demnächst eine genaue Waage aufsuchen. Eigentlich müssen aber vorher noch leichtere Mäntel drauf. Ich gebe Bescheid sobald ich die Daten habe  .
Hier nochmal ein Bild direkt:


----------



## reaper-klan (17. März 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Kauf meines Slayers brauchte ich noch was "Hartes", deshalb hab ich mir noch folgendes gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Teil ist supergeil! Wenn mir der Reaper nicht dazwischen gekommen wäre,wäre dieser auch mein Favorit gewesen!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (17. März 2006)

@ Lucky Dr - SAU Geil. Wusste gar nicht dass die aelteren ETSX noch nen so viel fetteres Rohrset haben. SIeht ja im Steuerrohrbereich wesentlich besser aus als die neuen! Gratuliere

@ Bergabschwein - ja, stimmt, aber von Manitou gabs auch mal ne rosa gabel (Wayne Goss in NWD 6, oder?) - Na was solls. Ich finds fett. Und der Dealer? Na erste Adresse eben!


----------



## s.d (17. März 2006)

Schön das du was gefunden hast Rocklandbiker der ist echt schön 
Teile hären sich gut an weißt du schon Konkretes? Gabel, Naben ect...


----------



## chaecker (18. März 2006)

@rocklandbiker: ein unheimlich schöner Rahmen, viel Spass damit. Aktuelles Bild nach deinem Aufbau ist natürlich Pflicht.

@lucky-dr. : ist der Rahmen nicht zu klein?

q catsoft: mit der digitalen Menschenwaage komme ich ohne Pedale auf 7,5kg - habe ich mehrmals auf verschiedene Art & Weise gemessen, könnte also stimmen. Werde aber nochbei meinem Radhändler nachwiegen.
Nachdem ich gerade gesehen habe, dass ich mein Rennrad nur so mini reingestellt habe hier nochmal eine andere Ansicht in groß  . Bitte nicht genervt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-DR (18. März 2006)

@ chaecker
Nöö, warum? Wegen dem langen Vorbau?


----------



## chaecker (19. März 2006)

Lucky-Dr schrieb:
			
		

> @ chaecker
> Nöö, warum? Wegen dem langen Vorbau?


Ja, langer Vorbau und nach unten gedreht. Könnte mir vorstellen dass es ein komisches Lenkverhalten ergeben kann. Der Sattel hätte auch etwas Spiel nach unten so dass die nächste Rahmenhöhe ggf. auch gut gewesen wäre. Aber das ist sicher auch Gewohnheitssache. Mein Slayer 70 könnte ich auch 1 Rahmengröße größer fahren  .
Ansonsten ein sehr schickes Rad, der Rahmen wirkt in der Größe echt aggressiv  .


----------



## el Lingo (19. März 2006)

hey eichelrueck (wieso eigentlich so ein komischer name?), sieht aus, als willst du dir ein edge schnappen, oder irre ich mich? gute wahl, obwohl ich finde, dass da zuviel xt dran ist. aber das kann man ja ändern.


----------



## studentx600 (19. März 2006)

hallo,

habe mir ein ETS-X rahmenset bestellt. wie sieht es mit der vorbereitung des rahmens aus, sind die gewinde geschnitten und der sitz des steuersatzes gefräst, oder was muss ich noch machen lassen ?!

vielen dank.

p.s. wenns fertig ist poste ich dann mal ;-)


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. März 2006)

hi studentx600, 
Die Rocky Rahmen sind komplett nachgearbeitet. Also alles ist nach- und Plangefräst.. Kann also gleich mit der Montage losgehen!
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen ETS-X!!! Und Bilder sind Pflicht!


----------



## studentx600 (19. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> hi studentx600,
> Die Rocky Rahmen sind komplett nachgearbeitet. Also alles ist nach- und Plangefräst.. Kann also gleich mit der Montage losgehen!
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen ETS-X!!! Und Bilder sind Pflicht!



hervorragend.
und vielen dank für die antwort...

...muss mir nur überlegen in welche teile ich mein geld verschwende (vor allem welche bremse)


----------



## s.d (19. März 2006)

welches hast du dir denn gegönnt etwa das Bonfire?


----------



## studentx600 (19. März 2006)

ne, ets-x 70


----------



## rockylady (20. März 2006)

Hi ,

habe heute mein neues Bike in Empfang genommen  
Jetzt muß nur noch das schöne Wetter kommen , damit ich die 10,9kg auch mal fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2006)

Neu hier? Herzlich willkommen! Wenn Du lust hast kannst Du ein Profil von Dir in den Community Talk schreiben - so wie wir hier am Anfang des Freds.
Ich hoffe Du fuehlst Dich hier wohl.

Dein Rad ist toll! Gratuliere! NUr die Fotos sind so klein. Also Happy Trails.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. März 2006)

mal was neues - zwar nicht von RM, aber als ergänzung zum bike zu sehen:


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. März 2006)

rockylady schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> habe heute mein neues Bike in Empfang genommen
> Jetzt muß nur noch das schöne Wetter kommen , damit ich die 10,9kg auch mal fahren kann



Sweeet! Ein Custom-Aufbau!? Ist ein 18", oder? Sieht sehr schön aus, und JA! Das schöne Wetter kommt!! Enjoy dein neuen Ride...

greets,


----------



## rockylady (21. März 2006)

Hallo ,

Freeridechecker : Ja es handelt sich um ein Custom-Aufbau , aber nur um ein 16,5 " Bike . Nun leider komme ich nicht vor dem Wochenende zum Biken und wenn ich mir da das Wetter ansehe ...... naja
iNSANE! : Tja , das mit der Bildgrösse , wie bekomme ich das den hin , das es gleich im Großformat angezeigt wird ? Vorstellung folgt !
JoeDesperado : diese Socken habe ich auch , passen gut zu unseren Bikes ! mein Händler bietet diese auch in seinem Web Shop unter www.bike-fanartikel.de an


----------



## blaubaer (21. März 2006)

rockylady schrieb:
			
		

> Tja , das mit der Bildgrösse , wie bekomme ich das den hin , das es gleich im Großformat angezeigt wird ? Vorstellung folgt !



einfach ins Fotoalbum hochladen und dann  hier über "Grafik einfügen" verlinken


----------



## studentx600 (21. März 2006)

hier ein paar fotos meines neuen rahmens (19")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. März 2006)

Hmmm, leckeres Teil.
Nach Element und Slayer fehlt mir eigentlich noch ein ETSX in meiner Sammlung. Größe würde auch passen...

Wann kann ich vorbeikommen und das Teil abholen???


----------



## studentx600 (21. März 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kann ich vorbeikommen und das Teil abholen???




...abholung nicht gestattet...


----------



## All-Mountain (21. März 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> ...abholung nicht gestattet...


Schade  

Aber echt schick, bin gespannt wie Du es aufbaust.


----------



## s.d (21. März 2006)

bin auch schon gespannt weißt du schon was du so dranmachst weiße kurbeln wären extrem geil echt sehr schicker rahmen


----------



## studentx600 (21. März 2006)

mal sehen...auch was mein geldbeutel so zulässt 
schön, dass er euch auch gefällt. bezüglich weißer kurbel: das bike wird wahrscheinlich so eingesaut, dass die farbe dann eh egal ist


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2006)

Wow - Sau geil! Gratuliere! Das ETSX looks so "rad" - echt stark. Aber schade dass das Oberrohr nicht mehr so dick wird wie beim alten.
Bin auf das Gesamtwerk gespannt.


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2006)

Echt Super-schöner Rahmen! Vorallem die Farbe ist der Hit! Aber die Paintjobs dieses Jahr von Rocky sind eh der Knaller!! So schön wie nie und das in allen Bereichen!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2006)

paar Bilder von meinem neuen Switch..









cu,


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2006)

Gut fuer die Augen Dein Bike! Gratuliere - echt schoen! Was wiegts denn?


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2006)

..danke, danke! 
Keine Ahnung was es wiegt! Muss ich mal hinhängen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2006)

Kannst Du mal nen Close-Up im Bereich Speedhub / Bremssattel posten? Waere interessant wie das da so aussieht mit all den Kabeln & Schlaeuchen.


----------



## rockylady (22. März 2006)

Hi Jungs ;

bin etwas gefrustet , bei mir regnet es  
aber mein neues Bike baut mich wieder auf , jetzt versuche ich es mal mit größeren Bildern . Hoffe es nervt euch nicht 







[/url][/IMG]













ach ...... , ich liebe mein neues Baby


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. März 2006)

Mach die Dual-Control ab! dann liebe ich es auch!


----------



## Ollman (22. März 2006)

Hi,

tolles bike  
Hast Du es schon gewogen ? Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du ?

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## rockylady (22. März 2006)

Das hat Markus mir auch gesagt , 
bin diese aber von meinem letzten Bike gewohnt und komme auch super damit klar  



			
				spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Mach die Dual-Control ab! dann liebe ich es auch!


----------



## All-Mountain (22. März 2006)

Superschönes Element 
Die Ausstattung läßt keine Wünsche offen, alles vom Feinsten.

DC oder nicht DC hängt wohl auch davon ab wieviel man das Bike auf kniffligen, technischen Trails bewegt. Ich persönlich hätte auch lieber XO mit Schiftern drangebaut.

Was für ne Pace ist das genau? Die RC39XC? Gibts die mit 80mm?


----------



## archimedes (22. März 2006)

ja ist wirklich ein tolles bike, Teamlacklierung ist einfach spitze 
und die Dual-Control der eine  mags der andere nicht  das ist halt Gott sei dank Geschmackssache, ich fahr halt lieber Rohloff


----------



## bestmove (22. März 2006)

sehr schönes bike, einfach ein Gedicht   das Gewicht würde mich mal brennend interessieren!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2006)

Sehr krass - da hast du es Dir Komponentenmaessig ja richtig gegeben. Du weisst was gut ist...
Hast nen sehr langen Vorbau (entschuldige diese Obszoene Anspielung) - wie kommst Du damit zurecht? Wie gross bist Du denn?
Und der Regen...ja,nach 3 Tagen Sonne wurde es ja auch mal wieder Zeit fer grauen Hummel und Niesel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (22. März 2006)

...hab gesehen, dass man hier auch sein ETSX zeigen darf  





in meiner Gallerie gibts noch ein paar Bilder.

An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Frank Kimmerle.
Für mich der beste Radladen weit und breit: http://www.frorider.com


----------



## studentx600 (22. März 2006)

sehr geiles bike


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. März 2006)

top gerät, sowohl optisch als auch von der funktion her!


----------



## Catsoft (22. März 2006)

Schönes Teil und Pace scheint im kommen zu sein...


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2006)

das ist ja verdammt heiß! mit nem diabolus vorbau würde es noch besser aussehen, denke ich. aber das ist nur ne winzigkeit. das ding rockt!


----------



## meth3434 (22. März 2006)

diabolus an nem etsx? ja das ist dann wohl wirklich geschmackssache....

sehr schickes teil, hab bei deinen bikes gesehen dass du noch ein switch limited hast, gibt es davon auch bilder? Wenn ja freuen wir uns jederzeit über postings!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (22. März 2006)

Noch ein wunderschönes ETSX


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2006)

ja, ein diabolus! die flammen passen und der rahmen ist dick genug dafür. ich hätte damit kein problem.


----------



## akeem (22. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> diabolus an nem etsx? ja das ist dann wohl wirklich geschmackssache....
> 
> sehr schickes teil, hab bei deinen bikes gesehen dass du noch ein switch limited hast, gibt es davon auch bilder? Wenn ja freuen wir uns jederzeit über postings!



...momentan gibts keine Bilder vom Switch. In meinem "Spielzimmer" (s. Galerie) kann man es halb sehen. Ist eigentlich nix besonderes (2003 'er Modell mit ner Z1 Freeride, Hayes, Race Face....), aber wenigstens hab ich dort nen Diabolus Vorbau dran  
Sobald ich umgezogen bin und wieder mehr Zeit hab stell ich mal Bilder rein...


----------



## Redking (23. März 2006)

akeem schrieb:
			
		

> ...momentan gibts keine Bilder vom Switch. In meinem "Spielzimmer" (s. Galerie) kann man es halb sehen.



Das nenn ich mal ein super Spielzimmer!




Zwei Rocky's, zwei Spezi's und ein GT!
Den Renner hab ich übersehen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. März 2006)

Ich finds Super Nice das ETSX!! Schlicht dunkel gehalten mit dem matten Rahmen und dazu die stechenden Flames! Sehr schöner Rahmen, sehr schönes Bike!!

 1 of 25  

Rock'n Roll..


----------



## rockylady (23. März 2006)

Hallo Ollman , bestmove ;

es ist ein 16,5Zoll Rahmen und das Bike so wie es dasteht wiegt jetzt momentan ( ohne Tacho und Flaschenhalter , Satteltasche ABER MIT PEDALEN ) 10,9 kg 



			
				Ollman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> tolles bike
> Hast Du es schon gewogen ? Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du ?
> ...





			
				bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes bike, einfach ein Gedicht   das Gewicht würde mich mal brennend interessieren!



--------------
--------------

Hi All-Mountain 

erstmal super Homepage !  
Ja , es handelt sich um die RC39xc und nein die gibt es nur in 100mm , geht aber bei diesem Rahmen trotzdem , da sie nicht so hoch baut ! Außerdem war es für mich auch ein wenig eine Optische Sache ( bin eben auch nur n´Mädel )



			
				All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Superschönes Element
> Die Ausstattung läßt keine Wünsche offen, alles vom Feinsten.
> 
> DC oder nicht DC hängt wohl auch davon ab wieviel man das Bike auf kniffligen, technischen Trails bewegt. Ich persönlich hätte auch lieber XO mit Schiftern drangebaut.
> ...



---------
---------

Hi iNSANE! ,

naja mein Vorbau ..... ohne Worte dazu .
Der von meinem Bike ist auf alle Fälle nur 100mm lang und kommt daher das ich eher kurze Beine habe und einen langen Oberkörber.



			
				iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr krass - da hast du es Dir Komponentenmaessig ja richtig gegeben. Du weisst was gut ist...
> Hast nen sehr langen Vorbau (entschuldige diese Obszoene Anspielung) - wie kommst Du damit zurecht? Wie gross bist Du denn?
> Und der Regen...ja,nach 3 Tagen Sonne wurde es ja auch mal wieder Zeit fer grauen Hummel und Niesel...


----------



## chaecker (23. März 2006)

Hammer Flames beim ETSx  und zu dem Lady Element muss ich nichts mehr hinzufügen  
Man kann nie genug haben, warum denn Kinder wenn es auch derartige Spielzimmer gibt?


----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2006)

Ich schließe mich an  -  das ETSX Bonfire ist wunderschön. Limitiertes Bike, limitierte Gabel und absolute Top-Ausstattung, was will man mehr?

Das Gleiche Beim Element: Einfach schön und dazu grandios ausgestattet. DC  bleibt Geschmackssache und abhängig vom Einsatzbereich.



FLO


----------



## Gipsy (24. März 2006)

rockylady schrieb:
			
		

>





			
				rockylady schrieb:
			
		

> es ist ein 16,5Zoll Rahmen und das Bike so wie es dasteht wiegt jetzt momentan ( ohne Tacho und Flaschenhalter , Satteltasche ABER MIT PEDALEN ) 10,9 kg
> 
> Der Vorbau von meinem Bike ist auf alle Fälle nur 100mm



Hi Rocklady,
ein sehr schönes Bike hast Du Dir da aufgebaut, vor allem die Pace Gabel gefällt mir sehr gut daran  Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist? Ich habe auch ein Element (von 1997) in 16,5 Zoll und bin 1,68 m groß. Ich hatte zuerst einen 130er Vorbau mit 0° und eine White Gabel mit 90 mm Federweg gefahren. Das Lenkverhalten war mir aber zu träge und kippelig. Habe es dann zurückgebaut mit einer Bergman PJ Over mit 70 mm Federweg und einem 135er Syncros Vorbau mit 15°. Das brachte eine spürbare Verbesserung im Fahrverhalten, aber insgesamt kommt mir das Rad schon etwas sehr kurz für meine Größe vor. Ich habe noch andere Räder in 17 Zoll Rahmenhöhe, die mir perfekt mit einem 110er Vorbau passen. Kann es sein  das die neueren Element in 16,5 Zoll ein längeres Oberrohr haben? Meins hat waagerecht gemessen 55 mm. Wäre sehr nett, wenn Du bei Deinem Rocky mal nachmessen könntest.

Viele Grüße 
Gipsy

Element Version I





Element Version II


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2006)

Gipsy schrieb:
			
		

> Element Version II



Kann es sein, das Du viel zu weit vorne sitzt ???? Du solltes eher Den Sattel ca. 2-3 cm nach hinten und einen 100-110 Vorbau fahren. Meinst Du nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (25. März 2006)

Hallo akeem,

schöner Aufabu Deines ETX- Bonfires.  
Fahre selbst das ETS-X TEAM 2006. 
Was wiegt denn Deine Fuhre ?
Gruss Ollman


----------



## digi03 (27. März 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Superschönes Element
> Die Ausstattung läßt keine Wünsche offen, alles vom Feinsten.
> 
> DC oder nicht DC hängt wohl auch davon ab wieviel man das Bike auf kniffligen, technischen Trails bewegt. Ich persönlich hätte auch lieber XO mit Schiftern drangebaut.
> ...


Hi All-Mountain
Sollte wohl eher eine RC40 sein. Ich wollte für mein Element auch die RC39 und das
schon vor dem Sommer letztes Jahr. Die ist, wenn ich richtig informiert bin bis heute 
noch nicht lieferbar Da ist´s bei mir auch ´ne RC40 geworden. (eingestellt auf 100mm)
Die Funktionen der Gabel finde ich allerding sehr gut. Vor allem die Absenkung auf bis zu
etwa 50 mm mit einem kurzen Druck auf den Lenker. Bilder gibt´s ja schon länger im Album.
Und: ja die Pace scheint wirklich zu kommen. Bei dem Preis und der Verarbeitung
wohl auch kein wunder.

un dada!

p.s.
Habe gerade erfahren, daß die RC39 mittlerweile tatsächlich käuflich zu erwerben ist.
Na dann!!!!


----------



## Gipsy (27. März 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das Du viel zu weit vorne sitzt ???? Du solltes eher Den Sattel ca. 2-3 cm nach hinten und einen 100-110 Vorbau fahren. Meinst Du nicht ?



@ Rocklandbiker,

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe am Wochenende mal den Sattel soweit wie möglich nach hinten geschoben und es ist wirklich besser. Vieleicht versuche ich es noch mal mit einer gekröpften Sattelstütze, aber erst muss ich mal testen wie das Rad mit dem nach hinten verlagerten Schwerpunkt noch klettert.

Gruß Gipsy


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2006)

Gipsy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rocklandbiker,
> 
> danke für den Tipp. Ich habe am Wochenende mal den Sattel soweit wie möglich nach hinten geschoben und es ist wirklich besser. Vieleicht versuche ich es noch mal mit einer gekröpften Sattelstütze, aber erst muss ich mal testen wie das Rad mit dem nach hinten verlagerten Schwerpunkt noch klettert.
> 
> Gruß Gipsy


Du hast zwar dadurch den Schwerpunkt nach hinten gelagert, aber damit auch  weiter in die Mitte des Bike´s, bedeutet Du sitzt weiter "im" Bike. Kannst wohl dadurch den Sattel weiter reinschieben, was Dir in der Sattelüberhöhung locker 1cm bringt. Der Weg (Sattel-Pedal) verlängert sich ja entsprechend.......und das Bike zirkelt besser um Kehren usw. Probiers aus !!! Und zum Büro in Deiner Galerie kann ich damit kontern. So sieht´s bei mir aus im "Büro", hinterm Schreibtisch versteht sich !!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2006)

Hätt ich ja fast vergessen. Dein Bild in der GAlerie mit dem alten FORD errinnert mich sehr an FlowerPower..........Woodstock........Jimy Hendricks.......CCR.......und..........bis der Arzt kommt. Scherz


----------



## silver02 (28. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

da ich jetzt nach über 10 Jahren Träumerei auch stolzer Rocky Besitzer bin (zwar kein ltd oder so, aber schön finde ich es allemal), möchte ich das Schätzchen hier mal kurz vorstellen, auch wenn es noch nicht ganz fertig ist:





Slayer 2005  mit Fox Talas RL

Aufbau erfolgt bei Verfügbarkeit liquider Mittel in den nächsten Wochen. Geplant sind Hayes HFX 9, XT Naben, Mavic 321 oder so, RF Stütze und Lenker, Schaltung ?, ...

Grüße
silver


----------



## martin6890 (28. März 2006)

Super schön, hab das gleiche nur von 2004. Liebe auf den ersten Blick


----------



## s.d (28. März 2006)

@silver02. sehr schön auch wenns kein ltd ist ein RM ist immer etwas ganz besonderes im vergleich zu dem ganzen Taiwan Massenfertigungs Zeugs Aufbau höst sich auch ganz gut an. Das mit dem Geld kann ich gut nachvollziehen bin in der selben Situation


----------



## All-Mountain (28. März 2006)

@silver 02
Hab mir vor einem Jahr den gleichen Rahmen aufgebaut. Das Bike wird Dir definitiv viel Freude machen
Die Lackierung ist eine der schönsten die sich Rocky bisher ausgedacht hat. Nicht umsonst ist das neue Ltd-Slayer Cult in gleichen Design lackiert.

Habs so aufgebaut. Bike und Teile haben sich bis jetzt super bewährt. Egal ob bei der 4-Seen-Tour in OB oder auf dem 601er am Gardasee.

Ein Bike für alle Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. März 2006)

ich drück euch beiden die daumen, dass ihr die bikes schnell fahren könnt. und mit etwas glück habe ich auch bald einen neuen rahmen, aber da verrate ich noch nichts...


----------



## studentx600 (28. März 2006)

mein etsx mit ein paar anbauten...vorbau habe ich mittlerweile gedreht...


----------



## All-Mountain (28. März 2006)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.
> Habe gerade erfahren, daß die RC39 mittlerweile tatsächlich käuflich zu erwerben ist.
> Na dann!!!!



Schwanke noch etwas zwischen der Pace und Fox. 
Für die Fox spricht, dass sie wohl eher auf mein Gewicht (90 kg) ausgelegt ist und die suberbe Fox-übliche Performace.

Für die Pace spricht das schönere Design. Man hört auch nur Gutes von der Gabel. Ein Nachteil ist sicher das man in D keinen direkten Service hat, soweit ich weiss. 

Jetzt ist erstmal wieder meine Duke am Element. 
Muss mir das noch in Ruhe überlegen und wenn es geht die Pace live erleben (hoffentlich am 1. Mai am Lago)

Edit:
Muss ergänzen, das es eine 80mm wg. Rocky-Specs für das 2001er Element sein muss. Das schränkt die Auswahl etwas ein. Bei Pace  hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz durchdrungen welche Gabeln es in 80 mm gibt.


----------



## digi03 (28. März 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Muss ergänzen, das es eine 80mm wg. Rocky-Specs für das 2001er Element sein muss. Das schränkt die Auswahl etwas ein. Bei Pace  hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz durchdrungen welche Gabeln es in 80 mm gibt.


Hi All-Mountain
Bei Pace gibt es, so wie´s aussieht bei den aktuellen Gabeln nix mehr unter 100mm.
Die RC39 hat als sehr leichte Gabel 100 mm. Das ist wohl im Moment das Minimum.
Die RC 38 bekam man mit 80 mm und 100 mm. Allerdings ist bei der das Design anders.
Ich denke aber, das du mit der RC39 recht gut leben könntest. Da diese ja eine Luftgabel ist,
könntest du die mit etwas mehr Negativfederweg abstimmen. Im übrigen bauen die Pace_Gabeln
ein wenig niedriger als der übliche Standart. Aber schau dir die Dinger ruhig erst mal an,
wenn du die Gelegenheit bekommst. Optisch sind die schon toll.
Eins möchte ich aber noch erwähnen: Die Lockout-Funtion an meiner RC40 möchte ich nicht
mehr missen. Du 
drückst den rechten Einstellknopf, ein kleiner Ruck wärend dem Fahren auf den Lenker und
die Gabel ist je nach Druck auf den Lenker von max 130mm bis auf 50 mm runter und blokiert.
zum Lösen entweder den rechten Knopf wieder rausziehen oder ein kurzer ruck auf den Lenker und
die Gabel ist wieder frei. Das Ganze lässt sich auch noch einstellen. 
Allerdings sollte ich auch nicht verschweigen, daß Pace wohl Probleme bei der Fertigung mit 
der Masshaltigkeit hat!!! Meine erste RC40 hab ich zurückgehen lassen, da das Mass unten 
an den Ausfallenden 104 statt 100mm hatte. Da kannst du mal ein Vorderrad einspannen. Da federt nix mehr.
Die zweite Gabel war dann OK.
un dada


----------



## blond25 (30. März 2006)




----------



## chaecker (30. März 2006)

Sehr schön das neue Element 50, viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (30. März 2006)

danke...
ich bin auch total begeistert !!


----------



## studentx600 (30. März 2006)

schönes element - und wie man sieht wird es auch standesgemäß gehalten


----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> schönes element - und wie man sieht wird es auch standesgemäß gehalten


Ich halte meine Rockys hier:






Das verstehe ich unter "standesgemäße Haltung"


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (30. März 2006)

Moin! Hier das Element 70 von meinem Bike-Kollegen.


----------



## aka (31. März 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte meine Rockys hier:
> ...
> Das verstehe ich unter "standesgemäße Haltung"



Und welche Raeder faehrst du wenn das Wetter schlecht ist?


----------



## All-Mountain (31. März 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Raeder faehrst du wenn das Wetter schlecht ist?


In der Reihenfolge:
Ein Rad nehmen, biken gehen, Rad duschen, Rad ins Schlafzimmer stellen, Bad putzen, mich duschen.

Die Bikes wohnen praktisch mit mir in der Wohnung.

Wenn Du jetzt denkst ich hab einen an der Waffel bist Du nicht der Erste


----------



## soederbohm (31. März 2006)

Wieso einen an der Waffel? Ich kann das eigentlich sehr gut nachvollziehen  Meine Stealth-Rennrad wohnt IMMER mit in der Wohnung  

Wobei ich noch unsicher bin, wie ich das meiner Freundin beibringen soll, wenn wir uns eine gemeinsame Wohnung suchen


----------



## digi03 (31. März 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> In der Reihenfolge:
> Ein Rad nehmen, biken gehen, Rad duschen, Rad ins Schlafzimmer stellen, Bad putzen, mich duschen.
> 
> Die Bikes wohnen praktisch mit mir in der Wohnung.
> ...


Hey, bei dir könnte ich einziehen!! Ist bei mir im wesentlichen genau das Gleiche
Das ich einen an der Waffel habe, hat mir aber noch niemand gesagt. Zu mindest
nicht wegen der Räder in der Wohnung 
Un dada


----------



## All-Mountain (31. März 2006)

@soederbohm & digi03

Ahh, endlich Menschen die mich verstehen 

Meine Ex-Freudin fand's schon etwas seltsam. Sie meinte wenn die Bikes irgendwann bei mir mit im Bett liegen ist schluß 

Mir wurde mal ein Bike aus dem Kellerabteil geklaut. Seitdem stehen die grundsätzlich in der Wohnung und im Schlafzimmer ist halt mal am meisten Platz.

Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man das Bike nicht immer von Keller raufholen muss.


----------



## studentx600 (31. März 2006)

....das wär mir viel zu aufwändig, jedes mal das bike so sauber zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (31. März 2006)

Mein Rahmen hat auf dem Esstisch gewohnt bis meine Frau ihn von dort verbannt hat. Jetzt ist er im Gästebett zuhause ( ohne Zudecke!) weil es in der Werkstatt zu kalt ist... Artgerechte Haltung kommt dann nach Fertigstellung, ich hoffe nur das Slayer erkältet sich dann nicht ...

silver


----------



## All-Mountain (31. März 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> ....das wär mir viel zu aufwändig, jedes mal das bike so sauber zu machen


Ist ja nicht immer schlammig.


----------



## s.d (31. März 2006)

So aufwendigs ist es garnicht und bei solchen geilen Bikes macht das putzen ja Spaß und artgerechte Haltung muss nunmal sein. Andere hängen sich Bilder oder irgend was anderes in die Wohnung und wir hald  Kunst aus Canada warum nicht, nur ein Bild fährt sich nicht so gut


----------



## Jendo (31. März 2006)

haha, bei mir steht ein Switch und Rasouli im 11m² WG Zimmer. Und wenn Freundin am Wochenede da ist...uuuuuuii. Da wirds eng 
GRuß JEndo


----------



## meth3434 (31. März 2006)

*hallo community,

zuerst mal: sorry für den off-topic post in eigener sache aber es ist wirklich wichtig!

An alle die Interesse am Rocky Treffen In München haben:

Es gibt bezüglich der Unterkunft sehr wichtige Neuigkeiten im Thread "Rocky Treffen in München"! Deshalb bitten wir alle die kommen möchten dort unbedingt schnellstmöglich reizuschauen und den post von mir Nr:166# zu lesen!!!!! 

Für Fragen, unklarheiten oder sonstige vorfälle bitte direkt an mich per pm wenden oder einfach in den thread schreiben!

Und noch etwas: Für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen zu kommen oder noch nicht einmal drüber nachgedacht haben: Überlegt es euch doch nochmal ob ihr nicht kommen wollt! Wir möchten ein Treffen veranstalten dass die gesamte Community representiert und wir haben uns wirklich diverse Körperteile aufgerissen um euch ein Treffen zu bieten dass ihr so nicht mehr so schnell erleben könnt! Schaut doch einfach mal in den Thread und vielleicht kann man euch noch überzeugen! 

Wenn ihr Rocky Fahrer aus eurer Umgebung kennt, die nicht im Forum aktiv sind fragt sie doch ob sie nicht lust hätten auch zum Treffen zu kommen! Wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer!

Vielen dank 
Greets Meth3434+iNSANE*


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2006)

Also Jungs (und bisher hab ich von Rocky Lady dazu nix gehoert), bei allem Respekt, ich lese hier die ganze Zeit was von "Art gerecht" ?
Was soll das sein? Kann es aber vll sein dass damit dem klassischen Bild des Rocky Fahrers in der Bike Community entsprochen wird?

Hier mal meine Interpretation von "Art gerecht" 








Schlammpackungen machen ja bekanntlich schoen - und ums vorweg zu nehmen - nein, mein Rad ist nicht ungepflegt sondern nur dreckig und technisch immer 1A.


Achja...die Interpretation "Art" im Sinner von Engl. "Kunst" finde ich aber durchaus interessant...
Trotzdem sind auch Rockys keine Kunstwerke zum an die Wand haengen sondern Fahrmaschinen die da am besten dort aufgehoben sind wofuer sie gebaut wurden: Fuer unvergleiche Fahrten im Gelaende - selbst wenn es dabei, wie meines, eine Narbe bekommt...


----------



## studentx600 (31. März 2006)

mit artgerecht meinte ich: benutzt  

...auch ein RM ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand...


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. März 2006)

Felix, viel Spaß beim putzen! Das Matt Schwarz macht die Sache glaub ich nicht ganz einfach!? Ist denke ich etwas aufwändiger!?

greets,


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2006)

Achja, im Dreck ist es Ruck-Zuck Antrazit statt Schwarz, aber wenn mans wie vor einiger Zeit besprochen mit etwas Spuelischaum abwaescht ist das kein Ding. Denke es ist kaum aufwaendiger als Dein Weisses, Mario 
Zumindest von meinem Rennrad WEISS ich wie undankbar diese Farbe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (31. März 2006)

Zur "artgerechten" Haltung gehört natürlich auch dazu das sie gefahren werden und nicht nur in der Wohnung oder dem Keller rumstehen und nur zum posen da sind. Ein bisschen pflegen sollte man es schon und nicht gerade bei Wind und Wetter draußen stehen lassen. Aber das neürlich jeder machen wie er will


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. April 2006)

Projekt *"VERTEX 2006"* Wie gefällt es Euch ? In Planung: rote Hope oder Chris King Naben-Chris King Steuersatz !!! Was meint Ihr roten oder schwarzen ? Klar werden die Reifen noch in MAXXIS getauscht!


----------



## chaecker (1. April 2006)

Hi Rocklandbiker,
erst mal kompliment für den schönen Rahmen. Wenn nicht noch zu viel rotes ans Rad kommt würde ich zum roten CHRIS KING tendieren. Wo hast du die roten Ahornblattaufkleber her? Brauch ich unbedingt für mein Solo AL50.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. April 2006)

Ja, ich tendiere auch zu Rot.
Die Blaetter interessieren mich auch!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. April 2006)

Die Ahornblätter sind noch verbesserungswürdig. Ich möchte Sie noch in der Form den "originalen RM" Blätter anpassen. Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe ! Melde mich dann nochmal. Wenn  Ihr Interesse habt las ich einige produzieren.


----------



## Deleted9832 (1. April 2006)

Hi Rocklandbiker,

hätte auch Interesse an schwarz und silber.
MfG.Groszi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (1. April 2006)

Sehr schön bis jetzt ich würd auch nen roten chris king nehmen gefällt mir echt gut wie wärs noch mit rot eloxierten schrauben für die Flaschenhalter hab ich mir am Slayer auch hingemacht würd bei dir sicher aus gut aussehen ich nehm mal an du bist die Naben noch nicht gefahren oder? Du wirst begeistert sein. Die guten alten Onza-barends gefallen mir auch recht gut. Was für Maxxisreifen willst du dir hinmachen larsen TT? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich vom nobby umrüsten soll da ja die Maxxis angeblich besser sein sollen hast du da Erfahrungswerte? Weiter so das wird ein geiles Vertex!


----------



## iNSANE! (1. April 2006)

Ich find die Form schon recht perfekt! Ich will unbedingt welche! SOFORT! GAAANZ viele, um die Narben meines letzten Ritts zu ueberkleben 
Mein Stealth hats verdient 
Schick mir ne PM mit Deiner Bankverbindung.
Gruss, Felix


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. April 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön bis jetzt ich würd auch nen roten chris king nehmen gefällt mir echt gut wie wärs noch mit rot eloxierten schrauben für die Flaschenhalter hab ich mir am Slayer auch hingemacht würd bei dir sicher aus gut aussehen ich nehm mal an du bist die Naben noch nicht gefahren oder? Du wirst begeistert sein. Die guten alten Onza-barends gefallen mir auch recht gut. Was für Maxxisreifen willst du dir hinmachen larsen TT? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich vom nobby umrüsten soll da ja die Maxxis angeblich besser sein sollen hast du da Erfahrungswerte? Weiter so das wird ein geiles Vertex!



Ich habe mir heute die Larsen TT in 2.0 bestellt. Ich bin kein Fan von Schwalbe an einem Rocky. Aber das ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache. Die Nobby´s sollen ja ich betone (laut Test´s) sehr gut sein. Aber für meinen Geschmack nicht Stilgerecht an einem Rocky.


----------



## s.d (1. April 2006)

JA da hast du schon irgendwo recht klar ists Geschmaksache also ich hab mir damals den Nobby gleich gekauft da hatten ihn viele Läden noch nicht und bin damit den Marathon in Oberstdorf gefahren und bin echt super zufrieden aber Oberstdorf ist ja auch ein bisschen rauher von der Strecke her da hats schon einige die mit dem Racing Ralph unterwegs waren mal hingelassen.  Der Larse soll ja auch ganz gut sein. Fällt der Larsen etwas beites aus oder willst du Ihn so schmal weil ich hab am Nobby vorne 2.1 und hinten 2.25 weil ich nehm hald hinten gerne ein bischen breiter  als ein bisschen Federungsersatz. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an was und wo man so fährt. Kannst mir ja mal berichten wie er so ist dann rüst ich vielleicht auch um


----------



## digi03 (1. April 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir heute die Larsen TT in 2.0 bestellt. Ich bin kein Fan von Schwalbe an einem Rocky. Aber das ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache. Die Nobby´s sollen ja ich betone (laut Test´s) sehr gut sein. Aber für meinen Geschmack nicht Stilgerecht an einem Rocky.


Hi Rocklandbiker
Nicht nur laut Test´s sind die Dinger ganz brauchbar sondern auch auf Grund der  sehr vielen "Livetester" 
hier im MTB-Forum Rubrik "Laufräder" u.s.w. haben diese Nobby´s ihre Tauglichkeit schon über einen 
längeren Zeitraum mehr als bewiesen! Aber geschmachsache bleibt´s trotzdem,
da gebe ich dir recht.
Allerdings hat da an den Rädern das Ganze bei mir mehr was Mit Funktion und weniger mit schön aussehen zu tun.
Ok, ich würde mir jetzt auch nicht unbedingt gelbe Gummi´s ans Bike pappen, aber mit so einem hellen freundlichen schwarz macht man wohl nicht viel falsch;-)
un dada


----------



## meth3434 (1. April 2006)

Da hier ja gerade der Ahornhype ausgebrochen ist und ich so wie so die Endversion meines Bikes präsentieren wollte, gibt es hier das neueste Update!
Neu sind Ahornblätter, Schwarze MRP Rollen und schwarze Dorado Decals

Die Ahornblätter anzubringen war eine 4 Stunden aktion mit Fön, Entfetter und unglaublich viel Geduld....












Über Feedback freut man sich immer....;-)


----------



## s.d (1. April 2006)

Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt sieht echt saugeil aus


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. April 2006)

Ganz edel, Meth3434.
Allerdings:
[Vernisage-Modus an] Dezente Optik mit absolut gelungener, nuancierter Farbgebung, an den richtigen Stellen gekonnt zum Gesamtthema in Szene gesetzt. Allerdings sehe ich auch ein leichtes optisches Ungleichgewicht im Kurbelbereich, was die Ausdrucksstärke der Komposition etwas unausgewogen erscheinen lässt  [Vernisage-Modus aus]. Gelle, Meth ?   

Schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2006)

METH!!! Du weißt, wie sehr ich mein Bike liebe. Aber ich kann ganz offen und ehrlich behaupten, dass es noch ein Rocky Mountain gibt, welches mir wirklich mindestens genauso gut gefällt!

Gottverdammt - das RM ist unfassbar....

FLO


----------



## looser (2. April 2006)

So, hier mein neues Element 50 Special Edition.
Bis auf den Lenker und die Bereifung bleibt alles erstmal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. April 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn  Ihr Interesse habt las ich einige produzieren.



Was ist denn nun? HABEN WILL!


----------



## Mervyn_b (3. April 2006)

Here's my 04' Blizzard...


----------



## martin6890 (3. April 2006)

Oh Mann !
Wie bekomme ich den das Bild  von meiner Kiste vernünftig  hier  rein. Raffe es nicht so richtig, wenn ich es in den Anhang klemme darf es ja nur 60 kb groß sein und man erkennt nichts auf dem Winzling


----------



## iNSANE! (3. April 2006)

Hi Martin,

Du musst das Foto in Deine Gallery hochladen, und den dort angegebenen Link (BB Code) einfach hier rein posten. Dann sieht man das Bike!

Da Du Muenchner bist: Kommst Du auch zum Rocky Treffen? Details im gleichnamigen Fred weiter unten.


----------



## martin6890 (3. April 2006)

Danke für den Tipp,
teste ich nachher gleich mal aus. An welchem Wochenende ist das Treffen nochmal ? Wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich auf alle Fälle !


----------



## meth3434 (3. April 2006)

das treffen findet vom 25-28. mai statt! Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn du kommen könntest und natürlich kannst du auch andere rocky fahrer anwerben!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. April 2006)

Das "grausilber" der Marzocchi passt von der Farbgebung nicht 100% zum "silber" des Rahmens. Habt Ihr ne Idee ?`Sieht irgendwie gegenüber dem RAhmen aus wie nur "grundiert" !


----------



## Carbonator (3. April 2006)

Ist das ne Marathon Race? Hast du die lackiert??? Sieht ja geil aus  


ach ja und @ mervin b: geiles Teil!  Was ist das für ein Vorbau? Hab noch gar nicht daran gedacht nen weissen zu nehmen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. April 2006)

Carbonator schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ne Marathon Race? Hast du die lackiert??? Sieht ja geil aus



Ist ne neue Marathon SL Gabel. Ist superedel verarbeitet. Wirklich ein schönes Teil aber die Farbe passt nicht ganz. Ich glaub ich verkauf das Teil. Aber was mach ich dran ???? Weiß passt nicht, schwarz hat ich schon immer  Ich kack gleich ab.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin6890 (3. April 2006)

Bin zu doof zum Fotos hochladen. Wenn ich die Fotos uploade kommt immer eine Passwortabfage und dann scheitert es.


----------



## Lore (3. April 2006)

He Jendo, apropos bessere Hälfte..  rat ma wem das weiß blaue element 50 unten gehört !!


----------



## s.d (3. April 2006)

@ Rocklandbiker lass sie hald bei nem Fachmann lackieren der kriegt die Farbe bestimmt hin wenn du ihm den Rahmen zeigst. Ob du nämlich ne Gabel findest die farblich genau passt da wär ich mir nicht so sicher.

@ Carbonator das könnte ein RF system sein hast du dir schon mal überlegt auch weiße RF Kurbeln dranzumachen schau dir mal in meiner gallery das Element an da sind welche dran die würden sich am Vertex sicher auch sehr gut machen


----------



## iNSANE! (3. April 2006)

@ ROCKLANDBIKER: Warum reagierst Du nicht wg den Decals - alle schreien danach! Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> @ ROCKLANDBIKER: Warum reagierst Du nicht wg den Decals - alle schreien danach! Gruss, iNSANE!



Weil ich nen 12 Stundenjob hab. ne Frau, 3 Katzen, 2 pupertierende Jungs (15/17) ein Mtb-Vereinsprojekt (Dual-Strecke Pirmasens) und nur noch Stress. Deshalb.

@ Lore  
Gruß aus Pirmasens


----------



## iNSANE! (3. April 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich nen 12 Stundenjob hab. ne Frau, 3 Katzen, 2 pupertierende Jungs (15/17) ein Mtb-Projekt und nur noch Stress. Deshalb.



Klingt nach Action! Na dann, meld dich einfach mal wenns wieder lockerer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (3. April 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> He Jendo, apropos bessere Hälfte..  rat ma wem das weiß blaue element 50 unten gehört !!


Na Lore, nicht schlechte Karre  
Mir gefallen bloß die aktuellen Easton Logos überhaupt nicht. Da sind die alten um Welten schöner.
cu, Rob


----------



## Monarch (3. April 2006)

so hier kommt mein 94er Altitude mit Blizzard Lackierung nachdem der alte Lack ab war.


----------



## Lore (4. April 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lore
> Gruß aus Pirmasens



hehe, cooles Bild   
dieses Jahr wirds noch besser!!!!!!!!!! 
Wir sehn uns !


----------



## blaubaer (4. April 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht immer schlammig.



schön, ich komm zu dir wohnen 





so sieht mein RMX fast nach jedem gebrauch aus  

grossen RESPEKT vor all denjenigen die ihr Bike nach jeder ausfahrt feinsäuberlich putzen, ich könnt das nicht, ich bin zu faul für dies  





bei 3 bikes im keller und davon werden 2 meisten immer eingesaut am wochenende auch nicht verwunderlich


----------



## Lore (4. April 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> bei 3 bikes im keller



die sehn ja alle gleich aus


----------



## All-Mountain (4. April 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> schön, ich komm zu dir wohnen
> grossen RESPEKT vor all denjenigen die ihr Bike nach jeder ausfahrt feinsäuberlich putzen, ich könnt das nicht, ich bin zu faul für dies
> bei 3 bikes im keller und davon werden 2 meisten immer eingesaut am wochenende auch nicht verwunderlich



Witzigerweise ist es bei mir genau andersherum. Wenn Du im Münchner Süden wohnst fähst Du unter der Woche meist die schlammigen Trails an der Isar unten. Da ist eigentlich nach jeden Ausritt eine Dusche fällig .
Am Wochenende wenn das Wetter passt ist nach einer Bergtour meistens das Bike noch relativ sauber. Das kommt daher, dass es in meinen Lieblingsgebieten Karwendel und Wetterstein deutlich mehr Steine als Schlamm gibt.


----------



## blaubaer (4. April 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> die sehn ja alle gleich aus



nicht ganz, das RM Slayer zuhinterst wäre im moment wohnzimmertauglich


----------



## Lore (4. April 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> nicht ganz, das RM Slayer zuhinterst wäre im moment wohnzimmertauglich


nein, ich meinte einsatzgebietmässig sind die relativ ähnlich.. slayer, kona, rmx alles freeridebikes...und da steht noch ein element , richtig?


----------



## All-Mountain (4. April 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich meinte einsatzgebietmässig sind die relativ ähnlich.. slayer, kona, rmx alles freeridebikes...und da steht noch ein element , richtig?


Hey, 
*protestmodusan* 
Slayer nix Freeridebike 

Wohl eher ein Tourer mit dem man Trailspaß haben kann (oder neudeutsch "All-Mountain")


----------



## Lore (4. April 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> All-Mountain


ok.. bei mir sind die einsatzgebiete deutlicher abgegrenzt:
RR, XC, DS, DH, DJ

was will man mehr ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaecker (4. April 2006)

Monarch schrieb:
			
		

> so hier kommt mein 94er Altitude mit Blizzard Lackierung nachdem der alte Lack ab war.


Das Bike ist unglaublich schön - Hut ab. Woher hast du eigentlich die Ahornblätter deiner Gabel? Ich suche diese noch in rot  .


----------



## blaubaer (4. April 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich meinte einsatzgebietmässig sind die relativ ähnlich.. slayer, kona, rmx alles freeridebikes...und da steht noch ein element , richtig?



wo steht da ein Element ??? 

*in-den-keller-renn-und-nach-schau* 

nee da steht kein Element   

3bikes reichen vollkommen, aber schon richtig alles in richtung FR , ich mutier auch all wie mehr zum DH-FR`der, das Slayer hab ich anfangs Jahr mal das letzte mal benutzt


----------



## archimedes (4. April 2006)

Hi Leute,
meine Rockyfamilie hat endlich Zuwachs bekommen, ich hoffe er gefällt euch so gut wie mir


----------



## s.d (4. April 2006)

seh nix


----------



## archimedes (4. April 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> seh nix


*lach* ja das seh ich auch ;-) waum sind jetzt keine Bilder da???


----------



## soederbohm (4. April 2006)

Bild in die Gallerie hochladen! Dann den unten angezeigten Code hier einfügen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Monarch (4. April 2006)

chaecker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike ist unglaublich schön - Hut ab. Woher hast du eigentlich die Ahornblätter deiner Gabel? Ich suche diese noch in rot  .


Sind keine Aufkleber,ist lakiert. Aber warum krieg ich das Bild nicht rein obwohl ich den Code einfüge


----------



## All-Mountain (4. April 2006)

Monarch schrieb:
			
		

> Sind keine Aufkleber,ist lakiert. Aber warum krieg ich das Bild nicht rein obwohl ich den Code einfüge



Den Code über "Graphik einfügen" (gelber Button, 3. von rechts) reinkopieren. Da sollte es funzen.


----------



## Monarch (5. April 2006)

probiers noch mal
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (5. April 2006)

Nah drah. 
Einfach das Bild in Deiner Galerie noch vorher auf größer klicken, dann rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften, URL rauskopieren und hier einfügen. Dann funzts


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. April 2006)

Mein sweetes Flow. Fast schon Perfekt! Ein, zwei Teile werden noch verändert aber sonst passt es!













later,


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Crazy...mal wieder beglueckst Du uns mit einem echt geilen Bike. Auf die Idee mit Weiss am Zero waere ich nicht gekommen - bis Dus erzaehlt hast.
Was mich aber wie am SWITCH etwas stoert sind die vielen bunten Felgenaufkleber - und, naja, die ganzen Sponsoren am Rahmen. Das ist natuerlich paradox, da die ja erst dieses Bike ermoeglichen. Aber ich wuerde es als privat Bike ohne wollen  
Sonst aber 100% gelungen und extrem hoher Wiedererkennungswert! Viel Spass.


----------



## martin6890 (5. April 2006)

Hab auch eins  

Hoffe das Bild einfügen klappt


----------



## archimedes (5. April 2006)

so jetzt hats mit dem Bild endlich geklappt,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]]


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Eine sehr krasse Interpretation. 24" ? Gut...wer's mag. Am HR okay...aber vorne auch?! Wie faehrt sich das Bike damit? Was sind die Gruende dass Du 24" faehrst?
Nicht zu verbessern: Die Speedhub!

(P.S. Hattest Du vorher nen DEMO? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## archimedes (5. April 2006)

Hi Felix
24" ist naturlich ansichtssache, ich hatte nur den direkten Vergleich, hatte am Gardasee einen defekt an den 26" und musste dann kurzer Hand auf meine 24 " zurückgreifen. die 24er kannst du´mit weniger Luftdruck fahren und hast dadurch viel mehr Gripp, ich fand auch das Fahrverhalten angenehmer ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung, und der der Höhenunterschied zwischen 24 und 26" macht bei meinen Laufrädern nur 7mm aus, also nicht dragisch ;-) nein hatte kein Demo sondern ein Switch in Teamlackierung


----------



## studentx600 (5. April 2006)

so, fertig....!


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. April 2006)

Sehr schön studentx600!  Sieht sehr nach Cross Country Race aus mit dem Setup (Sattel, -stütze, Vorbau, Lenker)!?
Aber gefällt mir trotzdem..

greets,


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Crazy...mal wieder beglueckst Du uns mit einem echt geilen Bike. Auf die Idee mit Weiss am Zero waere ich nicht gekommen - bis Dus erzaehlt hast.
> Was mich aber wie am SWITCH etwas stoert sind die vielen bunten Felgenaufkleber - und, naja, die ganzen Sponsoren am Rahmen. Das ist natuerlich paradox, da die ja erst dieses Bike ermoeglichen. Aber ich wuerde es als privat Bike ohne wollen
> Sonst aber 100% gelungen und extrem hoher Wiedererkennungswert! Viel Spass.




..danke Felix für dein Feedback!
Ja, ja die Sponsoren verpflichten. Normalerweise würde ich so einen schönen (matten) Rahmen auch nicht mit Sticker zukleben. Aber was bleibt mir anderes übrig!? Dafür passen die Aufkleber farblich recht gut zum Bike. Aber fahren lässt sich das Bike, das ist der Wahnsinn! Ich war die letzten zwei Tage nur in der Stadt unterwegs, weil es so viel Spaß macht mit so einer Maschine! Das kann man mit nichts anderem vergleichen..
Felix ich kann dir nur ein Flow ans Herz legen! Wir haben ja schonmal darüber gesprochen, aber sowas braucht man einfach!!  

later,


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Gut Mario, bin ja an einem dran  ...und wenn das nix wird, dann hab ich ja noch den Ride-UnLTD der sich solchen Beduerfnissen immer gerne annimmt.

Das ETSX find ich scharf - also speziell das Blau...nur an der Gabel muesste man was machen. Weiss waere schoener - oder eben Blau wie der Rahmen.
Finde die Gabel macht es etwas zu "bunt" ?!


----------



## studentx600 (5. April 2006)

ja, das mit der gabel fällt mir nun auf den bildern auch auf...mal sehen, was ich da noch mache  

danke für das positive feedback


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Mein Quick Tipp waere die Reifen gegen Schwalbe zu tauschen - dann sind die Gelben Dinger weg. Schwarze Ventilkappen, un dann entweder die Gabel gegen eine Weisse tauschen (teuer) oder die Decals entfernen (billig, schnell) und nur wenn Du unbedingt willst Dir bei einem Foliendrucker evtl andere machen lassen. Oder einen Original Marzocchi Schriftzug kaufen der Silber oder Weiss ist.


----------



## meth3434 (5. April 2006)

habs erst gar nicht gemerkt, aber beim zweiten blick muss ich sagen dass die decals echt etwas stören! Als erstmaßnahme würde ich sie einfach mal abziehen und wenns dann immer noch stört kann man ja über weitere schritte nachdenken! 
Ansonst aber ein wirklich kompromissloses und sehr gelungenes bike! 
Hast du vielleicht interesse damit zum rocky treffen zu kommen? würden uns sehr freuen!


----------



## archimedes (5. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Bild in die Gallerie hochladen! Dann den unten angezeigten Code hier einfügen.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin





Danke Martin für den Tipp mit dem Bild, hat geklappt ;-)
und zu der Planung mit dem Slayer, hol in dir ist einfach ein Traum, ich hab nen Switch in der Teamlackierung, ist einfach Spitze
gruss Stefan


----------



## studentx600 (5. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du vielleicht interesse damit zum rocky treffen zu kommen? würden uns sehr freuen!




würde gerne, ist aber etwas zu weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. April 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> würde gerne, ist aber etwas zu weit


Kann sein das du ab Bonn eine Mitfahrgelegenheit hättest!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## studentx600 (5. April 2006)

kann sein, dass ich leider auch keine zeit habe, da ich da gerade hoffentlich mit meinem neuen job beginnen kann und umziehen muss, usw.  

mal sehen, danke für das angebot


----------



## bestmove (6. April 2006)

hat denn keiner von euch das schöne Slayer bemerkt  Das is doch die Lackierung vom 06er Cult?! Sehr geile dezente Optik,  welcher Jahrgang ist das?


----------



## All-Mountain (6. April 2006)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> hat denn keiner von euch das schöne Slayer bemerkt  Das is doch die Lackierung vom 06er Cult?! Sehr geile dezente Optik,  welcher Jahrgang ist das?


Hey, die Lackierung gabs zuerst am 04er-Slayer, also hat das Slayer-Cult die Lackierung vom "alten" Slayer übernommen .

2005 war das Slayer 70 dann eigentlich blau (im gleichen Design) lackiert. Es gab aber auch noch ein paar schwarze Paint-Jobs, von denen ich mir z. B. eins geschnappt habe:


----------



## martin6890 (6. April 2006)

Meins ist von 2004, finde es sieht identisch wie das von 2005 aus.
Black is beautiful  !!


----------



## trailsurf75 (6. April 2006)

Mein 05 Slayer "Cult"..... das geilste Bike das ich je hatte.....


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

Sieht bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, mit der Pike. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das ich das Teil im Switch fahre 
Gruß Jendo


----------



## All-Mountain (6. April 2006)

martin6890 schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist von 2004, finde es sieht identisch wie das von 2005 aus.
> Black is beautiful  !!



Ist auch identisch

Hat nicht noch Jemand ein schwarzes Slayer? Ist grad so ne schöne Serie hier


----------



## archimedes (6. April 2006)

Einen schwazen Slayer von 2001 hätt ich noch zu bieten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (6. April 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> He Jendo, apropos bessere Hälfte..  rat ma wem das weiß blaue element 50 unten gehört !!



aha... soso.... so ist das also ?? miss u


----------



## s.d (6. April 2006)

Ist zwar nicht komplettschwarz aber es kommt ne schwarze gabel dran schwarze laufräder und der rest wird warscheinlich auch größtenteils schwarz








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Redking (6. April 2006)

Heute meins im Gelände! 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## silver02 (7. April 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch identisch
> 
> Hat nicht noch Jemand ein schwarzes Slayer? Ist grad so ne schöne Serie hier



Jau, meins ist ebenfalls das schwarze mit Silber. 





Hatte auch über die Pike nachgedacht, kommt meinem Einsatzzweck aber nicht so entgegen, bin (erstmal optisch) sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.
Projekt wartet zur Zeit immer noch auf bare Mittel, da unser Altbau erstmal ne neue Treppe bekommt... (Im Hintergrund zu sehen)

Zu den Ahornblättern, die hier immer wieder mal als Aufkleber, mal als Lackiervorlage auftauchen...
Habt Ihr Angst, dass andere Räder so schön werden wie Eure, oder weshalb rück Ihr die Vorlagen nicht raus? Mich störts nicht, denn es ist schnell am Rechner gemacht, aber irgendwie wunderts mich, dass die, die danach fragen eigentlich immer nur vertröstet werden....
Wie dem auch sei, die Rocky Gallerie ist mit Abstand die mit den schönsten Rädern hier im Forum und ich bin froh, dass ich mir meinen Rocky-Traum nach ettlichen Jahren erfüllt habe, auch wenn mein Bike eher funktionell als designmäßig aufgebaut wird (was nicht heißen soll, dass die Sahneschnittchen nicht funktionieren...)

Grüße
silver


----------



## silver02 (7. April 2006)

@All-Mountain + trailsurf75

Wie groß sind Eure Rahmen und Ihr selbst? Die Sattelstützen sehen doch recht lang aus (wird bei mir auch so sein, mit langen Beinen, 1,93m und 20,5" )

Gruß
silver


----------



## All-Mountain (7. April 2006)

silver02 schrieb:
			
		

> @All-Mountain + trailsurf75
> 
> Wie groß sind Eure Rahmen und Ihr selbst? Die Sattelstützen sehen doch recht lang aus (wird bei mir auch so sein, mit langen Beinen, 1,93m und 20,5" )
> 
> ...



Hab einen 19" Rahmen bei 1,85 Körpergröße und 89 cm Schrittlänge. Hab lange hin und her überlegt ob ich den 19er oder 20,5er nehmen soll, da mein Element ja ein 20er ist. Da hatte ich allerdings immer das Gefühl das Oberrohr ist einen Tick zu lang. Darum fiel die Wahl auf den 19er Rahmen.

Fühle mich jetzt aber superwohl damit. Das Slayer ist auf dem Trail schön wendig und auch auf längeren Touren angenehm. Meiner langen Schrittlänge trage ich eben mit der relativ weit rausgezogenen Sattelstütze Rechnung. Mit 1,93 müßte der 20,5er alledings passen, denke ich.

Noch ne Frage an Dich: was sind das für Kurbeln an Deinem Slayer? Deus? Dachte die gibt es nur mit silbernen Kettenblättern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (7. April 2006)

Fahre auch 19" Rahmen bei 1,84 und 90 cm Schrittlänge. Das 19er ist einfach handlicher und super agil.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. April 2006)

Kein Interesse ????http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Marath...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## s.d (7. April 2006)

Was für ne Gabel willst du dir jetzt reinmachen hast schon was gefunden?


----------



## silver02 (8. April 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner langen Schrittlänge trage ich eben mit der relativ weit rausgezogenen Sattelstütze Rechnung. Mit 1,93 müßte der 20,5er alledings passen, denke ich.


 Ja, hab ich probiert, die Sattelstützenlänge würde nach meiner Einschätzung nur eher für 22" sprechen, gibts aber nicht und ich denke die 20,5 machen das Slayer für meine Maße ebenfalls zu einem sehr wendigen Spassbike.




			
				All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne Frage an Dich: was sind das für Kurbeln an Deinem Slayer? Deus? Dachte die gibt es nur mit silbernen Kettenblättern.


 Evolve XC X-Type, wie gesagt, Ausstattung wird eher funktionell als High End, gefallen mir aber trotzdem sehr gut. Das eingeschmiedete XC Logo kommt besonders nett. Vorbau ist auch Evolve.

http://www.raceface.com/gr/components/cranks/evolvexc-crank.htm#

Grüße 
silver


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. April 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne Gabel willst du dir jetzt reinmachen hast schon was gefunden?



Ich bin an der Marzocchi XC weil Schwarz, oder eine RS-Reba in sw oder silber, oder eine Fox F80, oder ne Fox Vanilla weil sw und relativ günstig.

Gruß R:K:


----------



## studentx600 (8. April 2006)

hab die marathon xc und bin nach den ersten 200 km sehr zufrieden damit. finde die funktion dann doch auch etwas wichtiger als die optik


----------



## s.d (8. April 2006)

Ja das stimmt schon ich würd mir nur wegen dem Aussehen auch nicht unbedingt eine neue Gabel kaufen wenn die aktuelle super funktioniert und nicht so grässlich ist dass einem gleich die Augen rausfallen aber vielleicht liegt das auch daran dass ich es mir auch nicht wirklich leisten kann


----------



## All-Mountain (8. April 2006)

silver02 schrieb:
			
		

> Evolve XC X-Type, wie gesagt, Ausstattung wird eher funktionell als High End, gefallen mir aber trotzdem sehr gut. Das eingeschmiedete XC Logo kommt besonders nett. Vorbau ist auch Evolve.
> 
> http://www.raceface.com/gr/components/cranks/evolvexc-crank.htm#
> 
> ...



Sah auf Deinem Bild nach glänzender Oberfläche aus, da verbinde ich Dues oder Atlas mit. Nur die schwarzen Kettenblätter irritierten mich etwas.
Die Evolve-Teile finde ich allgemein gut gelungen, wesentlich besser als die frühere Prodigy-Linie von RF.
Nur hab ich schon die funtional guten und leichten XT-Kurbeln drin. Wenn ich auf RF umstelle müßte ich mich schon beim Gewicht etwas verbessern. Da bleibt dann nur noch die Deus-Kurbel. Reizt mich momentan schon etwas, da ich dann zusammen mit meiner XO-Schaltkombi mein Slayer schimanofrei hätte 
Der Preis für die Kurbeln tut aber schon noch etwas weh...


----------



## s.d (8. April 2006)

Das stimmt schon der Preis schreckt aber würde auch super gut aussehen und die Funktion ist ja auch top


----------



## All-Mountain (8. April 2006)

Ich hab ja auch geschrieben:


			
				All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis für die Kurbeln tut aber schon *noch* etwas weh...


...
vielleicht bin ich ja demnächst schmerzfrei genug und hohl mir die Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. April 2006)

einestages noch mit weißer race face diabolus kurbel und vorbau






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

EEEEEENDLICH!
Da fällt mir nur ein Wort ein: STANDESGEMÄß!
Sehr fetter Aufbau! Gratuliere und Happy Trails!

(Die 66 inspiriert mich schwerst  *Träum*)


----------



## MWU406 (11. April 2006)

Den Bodenfliesen nach würde ich sagen, daß das Bild bei Frank Kimmerle gemacht wurde


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. April 2006)

MWU406 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Bodenfliesen nach würde ich sagen, daß das Bild bei Frank Kimmerle gemacht wurde




Würde ich auch behaupten. Die Holzvertäfelung erinnert mich auch sehr stark daran .....

Aber ist echt ein hübsches Bike!!!

Viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## MWU406 (11. April 2006)

> Würde ich auch behaupten. Die Holzvertäfelung erinnert mich auch sehr stark daran .....



die Holzvertäfelung ist von den Holzwerken Aichele aus Deckenpfronn, das sieht man gleich


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. April 2006)

MWU406 schrieb:
			
		

> die Holzvertäfelung ist von den Holzwerken Aichele aus Deckenpfronn, das sieht man gleich




genau!!! Wie konnte ich das übersehen ... Am linken dritten Brett von oben sieht man es deutlich an der Maserung


----------



## csx (17. April 2006)

mein 05er etsx, mal über ostern geputzt =) 
dürftet ihr noch nicht gesehen haben ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. April 2006)

fein, fein  
2 fragen hab ich: was ist das für ein seltsamer schalter am vorbau?
und: erkenn ich da einen float-dämpfer statt einem RP3?


----------



## csx (17. April 2006)

jo, der dämpfer ist nen float rl. der seltsame schalter entpuppt sich, wenn man draufsitzt, als geschwindigkeitszählendes tachometer  -> ist ein ciclosport hac4 ... ich hab ihn lieber da als auf dem lenker, der ist nämlich schon schmal genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Echt SAU schoen. Das ETSX sieht so geil aus! Aber Platform Pedale?! Ueberrascht mich ein wenig.
Der Hebel ist wirklich mysterioes, oder so. Haette ich irgendwie auch gern son Bike!


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. April 2006)

nein, nein, den tacho hab ich schon als solchen erkannt - ich mein den "hebel" davor - bin mir eh sicher, dass es was ganz banales ist, ich komm nur nicht drauf  hast du zufällig die möglichkeit, den float mit dem Rp3 (direkt) zu vergleichen...?


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2006)

Das ist wohl der Schalthebel  Die Perspektive ist wohl etwas unglücklich...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. April 2006)

soviel zu ganz banal 
sieht aber echt etwas überdimensioniert aus.


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. April 2006)

Schönes ET!! Und mit Diabolus Seatpost und Flat-pedals auch in die richtung FR gehend!!

sweet!!


----------



## csx (17. April 2006)

@ insane: die pedalen kommen bald ab, hab die nur noch dran, da ich noch nicht mit klickern fahre.

@ Joe: lol, das ist jeweils der linke bzw. rechte shifter. sieht bei beiden perspektiven wirklich schwul aus und ist auch als merkwürdiger hebel erkennbar  hab leider keinen rp3-dämpfer  
hier noch 2 weitere: da ist wirklich kein hebel dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (17. April 2006)

naja, der rp3 bevormundet ja eh nur (100%ig deaktivieren lässt sich die plattform ja leider nie), vllt hast du dafür mit dem float ein bisserl besseres ansprechverhalten!


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. April 2006)

Ist wirklich ein wunderschönes Bike was Du da hast .... 

Bin echt total begeistert von den hübschen RMs


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Welches Baujahr war das ETSX mit dem fetteren Unterrohr? Das sah so cool aus.
Da machts Singeltrailheizen sicher Spass...


----------



## s.d (17. April 2006)

Das war das 03er vll. auch noch das 04er aber da weiß ichs nicht sicher


----------



## studentx600 (17. April 2006)

kann man die schalthebel in der position überhaupt noch normal betätigen??!

ansonsten schönes ETSX


----------



## csx (17. April 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die schalthebel in der position überhaupt noch normal betätigen??!
> 
> ansonsten schönes ETSX



was ist schon normal  na ich kann damit bestens, sonst hätt ich sie weiter unten 

fettes thx für das feedback. hört man gern


----------



## meth3434 (17. April 2006)

wirklich sehr schickes teil! sowas hätte ich auch gern zum trails bolzen! auch wenn ich echt kein gewichtsfreak bin: wieviel wiegt das teil?


----------



## csx (18. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich sehr schickes teil! sowas hätte ich auch gern zum trails bolzen! auch wenn ich echt kein gewichtsfreak bin: wieviel wiegt das teil?



13kg ... 85 mit fahrer


----------



## clemson (18. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Baujahr war das ETSX mit dem fetteren Unterrohr? Das sah so cool aus.
> Da machts Singeltrailheizen sicher Spass...



2003 und 2004 hatten sie ein anderes Unterrohr....sah besser aus..nur leider gabs da wohl mehrer defekte rahmen/brüche....meiner war einer davon....

nuhab ich halt ein 05 rahmen


----------



## duddefliecher (18. April 2006)

das diesjährige 70er Element gab es hier noch nicht zu sehen ?!

ok, hier ist das hässliche Teil :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (18. April 2006)

wunderhässlich! 
seit welchem modelljahr verläuft denn der dämpfer nichtmehr so parallel zum oberrohr?


----------



## duddefliecher (18. April 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> seit welchem modelljahr verläuft denn der dämpfer nichtmehr so parallel zum oberrohr?


hm .. eigentlich sollte er auch 2006 noch parallel verlaufen .. hängt vielleicht mit der Rahmengröße zusammen ... 20''


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Wahrlich hässlich das Ding


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2006)

Na sowas hässliches ;-)

Ich finde RM einfahc nur hübsch ....


----------



## Clemens (18. April 2006)

> seit welchem modelljahr verläuft denn der dämpfer nichtmehr so parallel zum oberrohr?



Alles eine Frage der Rahmengrösse! Beim 2006er Frame in 18 Zoll schauts so aus:


----------



## All-Mountain (18. April 2006)

Das hab ich so an einem Element auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Ich denke nicht, dass es an der Rahmengröße liegt. 
An meinem 20"er (allerdings Bj. 2001) ist der Dämpfer auch parallel zum Oberrohr.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. April 2006)

... bei meinem sieht´s so aus:






Modell 2006 - Element 50 - 19"


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (18. April 2006)

Hi Folks,
Bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rockys und wollte euch das natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten  
Hier nun mein über Ostern fertiggestelltes Slayer. Hat vielleicht einer Tipps zu dem Dämpfer ? Hab' noch kleine Abstimmungsprobleme


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2006)

..Ein Slayer nach meinem Geschmack! Gratuliere dir zu deinem Bike. Wirst sicherlich ne Menge Spaß mit dem Hobel haben.. 
Sieht nach nem 19" Frame aus!?
Wie groß bist du denn und was wiegst du? Wieviel Bar hast du momentan im Dämpfer drin? Hängt alles mit der Abstimmung ab..

later,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (18. April 2006)

absolutes traum slayer! Hätte ich die kohle für ein zweitbike würde ich es wohl genauso aufbauen! Viel spass mit dem Teil, aber den brauch ich dir nicht wünschen der kommt von allein!

hast du vielleicht interesse zum rocky Treffen nach München mit dem Ding zu kommen? Schau mal in den thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202450
Würde uns sehr freuen dich dort zu sehen!


----------



## Jendo (19. April 2006)

ich find die Bremsanker arg Übertrieben!
Aber ansonsten ein Astreines Gerät


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (19. April 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ein Slayer nach meinem Geschmack! Gratuliere dir zu deinem Bike. Wirst sicherlich ne Menge Spaß mit dem Hobel haben..
> Sieht nach nem 19" Frame aus!?
> Wie groß bist du denn und was wiegst du? Wieviel Bar hast du momentan im Dämpfer drin? Hängt alles mit der Abstimmung ab..
> 
> later,



Es ist ein 18" Frame. Ich bin 1,86 m und wiege 80 kg. Ich habe momentan 200 psi in den Dämpfer gepumpt. Wollte schon einen DHX 5 Air einbauen. Der passt aber leider nicht hinein (Piggypack zu gross). Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Stahlfederdämpern.


----------



## MWU406 (19. April 2006)

Das Edge von meinem Kumpel:


----------



## iNSANE! (19. April 2006)

Slayer, Edge und FLOW FS waren schon irgendwie mal die gleichen Rahmen unter anderern Namen, oder?!
Ist das Edge nicht zum Slayer geworden und das FLOW FS war eine Version mit einfacherem Rohrsatz?!


----------



## MWU406 (19. April 2006)

Ich meine das Edge wäre die "billigere" Variante vom Slayer gewesen. Der Rahmen gleich, nur die Anbauteile günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (19. April 2006)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein 18" Frame. Ich bin 1,86 m und wiege 80 kg. Ich habe momentan 200 psi in den Dämpfer gepumpt. Wollte schon einen DHX 5 Air einbauen. Der passt aber leider nicht hinein (Piggypack zu gross). Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Stahlfederdämpern.



Wenn dir der Dämpfer zu weich ist, dann kannst du auch noch auf 250 psi aufpumpen. Das entspricht dann ungefähr 17 Bar. Den Fox Dämpfer kannst du bis maximal 21 Bar aufpumpen, wobei ich nicht über max. 18 Bar gehen würde, da sonst die Dichtringe und der Dämpfer an sich ziemlich leidet und ausfallen könnte. Die restlichen Sachen mit Zugstufe und Pro Pedal einstellung sind klar, oder!?

greets,


----------



## el Lingo (19. April 2006)

stimmt, rahmen war gleich bei slayer und edge, nur eine andere ausstattung. heute hätte man das mit 1.0 bis 3.0 gelöst.
beim flow fs bin ich auch der meinung, dass man da den urslayer noch mal aufgegriffen hat, insbesondere im steuerrohrbereich. aber wie oben gesagt, mit einem günstigeren rohrsatz.
gab es nicht mal einen test vom flow fs? habe sowas mal gesehen...


----------



## Jendo (19. April 2006)

ich dacht das Flow FS hatte zu dem eine bissl geänderte Geometrie!?!


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> Bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rockys und wollte euch das natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten
> Hier nun mein über Ostern fertiggestelltes Slayer. Hat vielleicht einer Tipps zu dem Dämpfer ? Hab' noch kleine Abstimmungsprobleme




Einfach eine geniale Interpretation des neuen Slayers! Gefällt mir wirklich extrem gut!  
Ich hatte den Dämpfer auch einige Zeit an meinem Switch, habe alle möglichen und verschiedenen Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten versucht, war nie wirklich zufrieden und bin nun glücklich mit einem neuen Dämpfer!

FLO


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (19. April 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach eine geniale Interpretation des neuen Slayers! Gefällt mir wirklich extrem gut!
> Ich hatte den Dämpfer auch einige Zeit an meinem Switch, habe alle möglichen und verschiedenen Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten versucht, war nie wirklich zufrieden und bin nun glücklich mit einem neuen Dämpfer!
> 
> FLO



Danke für das Lob, Flo. Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Dämpfer eingebaut? Denke das ich auch noch etwas am Gewicht machen muss. Das Teil wiegt jetzt
exakt 16 kg. Mal sehen was sich da noch machen lässt.

Ciao
Wolf


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

Hi Wolf

Ich habe den Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil verbaut.
Aber das Gewicht deines Slayers ist doch bei den verbauten Parts durchaus in Ordnung.

Gruß
FLO


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. April 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wolf
> 
> Ich habe den Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil verbaut.
> Aber das Gewicht deines Slayers ist doch bei den verbauten Parts durchaus in Ordnung.
> ...




Hallo Flo,

hab eich Dich richtig verstanden, Du hast einen Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil in ein New-Slayer eingebaut? Passt der rein? Bin gerade auch auf der suche nach einem anderem Dämpfer für mein New-Slayer ....


----------



## meth3434 (20. April 2006)

der flo hat kein slayer sondern ein switch moko und da steckt der däpmfer drin! 
Ich wollte dich nicht bevormunden, dachte mir nur ich beantworte mal die frage;-)


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. April 2006)

Ach so, hätt mich auch echt gewundert ....

Bin mal gespannt ob ich den DHX bzw. Den 4 Way Swinger in meni Slayer reinbekomme


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2006)

Der Meth hat Recht - der Swinger ist in meinem Switch verbaut. Ich bin schon mal gespannt, ob in das neue Slayer ein Coil mit Piggy-Bag hineinpasst, da der Hinterbau vom Platz her schon sehr limitiert aussieht. Lasst mal was hören, wenn ihr es versucht habt. 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (20. April 2006)

Also, es passt nicht. 

Das Piggy-Bag ist zu groß. War mit meinem Bike beieinem Händler und habs mal angeschaut. Aber sogar ohne Testumbau abe ich gesehen das dies nicht klappt.

Also nur Dämpfer ohne Piggy-Bag. Schade


----------



## Tim Simmons (21. April 2006)

2 gleichgesinnte kurz vor der begattung ...


----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2006)

Oh man, wie hart - sowas ist echt viel zu krass! Schoene Bikes! Respekt...


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. April 2006)

..sehr schön die beiden RMX!! Sind sich beide auch ziemlich ähnlich was die Parts angeht!?

Nice, nice..


----------



## Tim Simmons (21. April 2006)

joa...die beiden wohnen auch nur ein paar minuten auseinander und werden fast immer zusammen bewegt...denke daher kommen die ähnlichen parts zustande...


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2006)

Absolut geiles Bild!!!
Bei uns gibt es (noch) zu wenige RMX....

FLO


----------



## Lasse (25. April 2006)




----------



## All-Mountain (25. April 2006)

@Lasse
Möchtest Du drüber reden?


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. April 2006)

@Lasse: Na bist zufrieden mit dem Bike?

Habe auch ein Slayer50. Ich finde es absolut top!!

Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (25. April 2006)

geiles ding, schöne farbe und die schaltbare kettenführung lässt gut drauf schliessen was du damit so tust;-)! sehen wir das teil beim rocky treffen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. April 2006)

Schönes Slayer! Und mit der Z.1 Light passts farblich und natütlich vom Setup und den Fahreigenschaften Perfekt zusammen!!

NICE!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. April 2006)

*Kennt jemand diese beiden Typen* ???


----------



## Lore (26. April 2006)

haha.. jep


----------



## Jendo (27. April 2006)

na Lore wer ist es denn nun..?
Gruß, JEndo


----------



## Lore (27. April 2006)

der linke ist doch der autor himself..oder wars der rechte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. Mai 2006)

Diese zwei Schmankerl vom Bike Festival wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## Jendo (2. Mai 2006)

Das Slayer ist ja mal wirklich der Hammer! Hoffentlcih kommt das Bike mit zum Rockytreffen, das man es mal aus der Nähe begutachten kann


----------



## el Lingo (2. Mai 2006)

ja, das ist wirklich ein echtes sahnestück! da komme ich ja echt ins grübeln, ob meine abkehr von rocky richtig war. aber mein neues kommt ja auch aus canada...
war einer von euch mal hoch zur santa barbara?


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Mai 2006)

Will haben !!!!

Mein Gott ist das Slayer schön!!!! Bin total verliebt ......

Das ETS ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!!! 

Ach, Rocky baut halt einfach hübsche Fahrräder die auch noch dazu super funktionieren.


----------



## soederbohm (2. Mai 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott ist das Slayer schön!!!!



Richtig...und bald ist es meins!!!!  

Und mit der Z1 light schaut es doch einfach nur noch Porno aus, oder?

Leider wird aber meins nicht zum Rocky-Treffen kommen   Vielleicht ja dann im nächsten Jahr.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig...und bald ist es meins!!!!
> 
> Und mit der Z1 light schaut es doch einfach nur noch Porno aus, oder?



Jup, das sieht richtig geil aus. 

Vom fahren her ist das Slayer finde ich einfach nur ein traum. Fahre selber ein Slayer 50 und es ist gigantisch ......

Wünche Dir viel Spaß mit dem ultra geilen Bike!!!


----------



## soederbohm (2. Mai 2006)

Ja, das fährt sich super klasse. Ich war vor allem angenehm überrascht, dass ich bergauf gar kein wippen hatte, obwohl der Dämpfer jetzt nicht extra auf mich eingestellt war.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon, Euch mal Bilder von dem Bike auf meinen Haustrails zu präsentieren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## meth3434 (2. Mai 2006)

@soederbohm: schafft es dein bike jetzt doch nicht mehr rechtzeitig in deine hände bis zum treffen?


----------



## soederbohm (2. Mai 2006)

Leider nicht, denn 1. befürchte ich, dass ich es bis dahin noch nicht aufgebaut haben werde (sondern noch immer mit dem Rahmen nachts schlafen gehe  ) und 2. bin ich zum Treffen ja gar nicht da  Aber vielleicht schaffen wir es ja im Sommer nochmal die Münchner zum Biken zu überreden. Gerüchte besagen, dass es am Samerberg ne fette Shore geben soll, werd dem mal nachgehen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (5. Mai 2006)

Servus 

So schaut meines aus:








ok bissl unscharf










Wann und wo ist den das Rocky Treffen von dem ihr da sprecht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (5. Mai 2006)

Endlich mal ein Update von meinen zwei Hübschen Rockys  
Mehr Bilder in den entsprechenden Ordner meiner Galerie.









Gruß Jendo


----------



## Jendo (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ruff Rider. Dein Bike ist sehr schön. Aber mach nochmal bitte etwas schärfere Bilder.
Das Rocky Treffen findet das letzte Mai Wochenende in München statt (26-28.Mai`06). Mehr Infos hier: !klick mich!


----------



## meth3434 (5. Mai 2006)

hi ruff rider! 
wir freuen uns sehr über zulauf bei dem treffen! schau einfach in den thread den dir jendo empfohlen hat und schau ein paar seiten weiter vorne! vor allem die langen einträge sind wichtig, da  steht das programm und andere details drin!
sag einfach per PM bescheid ob du kommen willst!
gruss mathias


----------



## fire-flyer (6. Mai 2006)

so nachdem ihr mich so überzeugt habt hab ich mir auch mal ein rm7 geleistet 
 fehlen tut nur noch :kurbel,pedale,innenlager und kette.
verbessert wird dann noch die größeren scheiben.


----------



## Jendo (6. Mai 2006)

da hat wohl jemand breite mal höhe vertauscht 
Das RM 7 hat aber eine richtig schöne Lackierung! 
Gruß Robert


----------



## fire-flyer (6. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> da hat wohl jemand breite mal höhe vertauscht



ne eher gleichgestellt^^.
ja von der lackierung wäre es wade simmons noch e ticken besser


----------



## meth3434 (6. Mai 2006)

hi fire flyer! schickes bike willkommen in der community! vielleicht lust uns das ding elcih beim rocky treffen am 26.mai in München persöhnlich vorzustellen?
wir würden uns sehr freuen!
viel spass mit deinem neuen spielzeug!


----------



## fire-flyer (6. Mai 2006)

puuh da muss ich schaun weil ich an de grenze von rheinlandpfalz und hessen wohn und ich keine karre hab


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2006)

so, hier mal mein "hammer"






wenn mir denn einer sagen kann, welches jahr der frame ist, dann bitte hier oder in meinem anderen thread "hammer wiederaufbau", in welchem ihr auch noch 3 andere bilder sehen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

Servus Klappi.
Wie Groß bist du? Das Bike sieht irgendwie riiiiiieeesig aus.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2006)

ich bin 193 und wiege 91 kg


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

ok, das erklärt auch das hohe Bike


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

So, wird die Gallery auch mal wieder zum leben erweckt!
..mehr in meiner Gallery..













CIAO, 
Mario


----------



## s.d (9. Mai 2006)

dezent schwarz-weiß mit bissl rot nice


----------



## soederbohm (9. Mai 2006)

WOW, wie heiß!!!  

Vor allem die weiße Rohloff gefällt mir seeeeeeehr gut.  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (9. Mai 2006)

Geiles RMX, freeridechecker  

Ist das eine Rohloff-Sonderanfertigung (wg. Einbaubreite), oder wird es die auch irgendwann in 150mm Einbaubreite geben. Und würde Rohloff auch andere Farben außer rot, silber und Schwarz realisieren. Fragen über Fragen  


Gute Nacht

bike-it-easy


Edit: OK, schon gesehen, wurde im RMX-Thread schon geklärt.


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

Danke euch allen erstmal!
@bike-it-easy: Ich schreibs trotzdem rein. Damit es auch die anderen erfahren.
Ja, es handelt sich um eine Sonderanfertigung. Die Zeit wird zeigen, ab wann es eine Rohloff mit 150mm Einbaubreite geben wird!? Andere Farben sind erstmal nicht geplant

later,


----------



## aka (10. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, das erklärt auch das hohe Bike



Es ist mir voellig unklar warum RM bei den Stahlhardtails in Groesse 21 an diesem  langen Steuerrohr festhaelt - sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus und passt einfach nicht. Bei mir ists deswegen statt einem Blizzard was anderers geworden, in diesem Fall hatte eine andere Muetter einfach die schoenere Tochter...


----------



## wilson (11. Mai 2006)

Mein Slayer 70 Baujahr 2005
Grösse 18'
mit:
DT 240s/4.1 LR
Fox Float Dämpfer und Gabel (Talas ist in Planung)
Sram X.9/XTR (X.0 kommt auch noch)
Race Face Deus Vorbau/Lenker
Magura FR

Gewicht (ohne Pedale): 11.9


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Mai 2006)

Moin

Als RM-Greenhorn möchte ich nun mein "Standard-FLOW" nach einigen Umbauten mal im Forum posten (sorry, wegen der Bildqualität). 04er FLOWs sind ja n bisserl rar hier im Forum.
Immer her mit Lob,Kritik und/oder Anregungen.

Definitiv neu in absehbarer Zeit kommen: hinteres Laufrad (siehe vorn), neue Reifen









@neikless: Danke für die Tipps 


MfG


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2006)

Das Grün ist so zahm, aber in dem Bike strech ein richtiger Wolf!
Was hast Du denn alles geändert? Außer das Vorderrad sieht doch alles recht nach RM `04 aus?!? 
Rein optisch gefällt mir nur der Sattel nicht, aber das ist ja auch geschmackssache und ich hab den Berserker hier im Zimmer auch noch irgendwo rumliegen 
Gruß Jendo


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grün ist so zahm, aber in dem Bike strech ein richtiger Wolf!
> Was hast Du denn alles geändert? Außer das Vorderrad sieht doch alles recht nach RM `04 aus?!?
> Rein optisch gefällt mir nur der Sattel nicht, aber das ist ja auch geschmackssache und ich hab den Berserker hier im Zimmer auch noch irgendwo rumliegen
> Gruß Jendo



Das Grün war Liebe auf den ersten Blick (Ist das krank?) 
Die Änderungen halten sich noch in Grenzen-neues Laufrad, neue Gabel, neues Schaltwerk. Der Rest muss aufgrund Budgetmangel (noch) dranbleiben.

MfG und schmeiss den Sattel ma nich weg...


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2006)

willst du den Sattel haben? Ich hab hier 4stück rum liegen... Ich brauch ihn definitiv nicht mehr.
P.S. schätze  wir sind alle etwas Krank, und wenn es bei dir nur um das Grün ging, dann ist da anscheinend alles noch im richtigen Bereich


----------



## Xexano (11. Mai 2006)

Also das '04 Flow finde ich schön und edel! Ich kann es sehr gut verstehen, warum es "Liebe auf dem ersten Blick" ist.  

Sieht gut aus. Beim ersten Blick hatte ich gedacht "What? Was hat den hier ein Nicol... aach.. es ist ein Flow? Cool!"  

Farblich sehr dezent... aber sowas kann man natürlich auch mit Umbauparts ändern... nur ist die Frage: Lohnt sich das wirklich? Mir gefällt das dezente echt gut: Elegance!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Mai 2006)

rocky mountain switch (stealth) in action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (17. Mai 2006)

Lecker, lecker! Wohnst du etwa direkt neben dem winterberger Bikepark?


----------



## einzelheinz (17. Mai 2006)

wollt' euch meins auch mal vorstellen: nach dem Ausritt heute, Isartrails:







ich weiß, der dämpfer ist "falschrum", aber so trägt es sich leichter auf irgendwelchen moser-touren.

ist ein alter "Element"-Rahmen, den blauen Schriftzug hab ich irgendwann mal abgemacht 

schönen gruß,
eh


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Sieht durchgeritten aus - wg den Decals wollte ich schon fragen ob die unterm Matsch verschwunden sind...


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Hat jemand noch Flow Zero Bilder wegen Aufbau? Hab mir auch den Rahmen gekauft und ein paar Teile hab ich schon für den Rest...


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Wie bereits angesprochen: Schau mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/237690/cat/500/ppuser/12517
und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205766 Das ist der inoffizielle FLOW Fred - also Dein Ding!


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Mai 2006)

Danke Insane!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

... es bekommt noch nen anderen vorbau (RF evolve xc)
weitere bilder in meiner galerie  ( > 15 kg )


----------



## Mr.Fork (30. Mai 2006)

@StealthRider
Sachma.... kannste Geld Sch*****n


----------



## maple leaf (30. Mai 2006)

@ Stealth Rider

bin einfach nur abnormal NEIDISCH auf Deine Rocky´s! Wann kommt denn das RMX, Flow, ETSX, Element und Vertex? 

see ya bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> @StealthRider
> Sachma.... kannste Geld Sch*****n


nein muss dafür arbeiten ! und über preise rede ich grundsätzlich nicht


----------



## Jendo (30. Mai 2006)

Aber ihr wisst ja das ALLE Rocky Fahrer notorisch REICHE-SÄCKE sind 

Echt schönes Bild und vorallem schönes Bike


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. Mai 2006)

Aber es ist einfach nur ein geiles Bike!!!! 

Bin mit meinem Slayer 50 auch schon voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2006)

Super schickes Rad STEALTH RIDER! Freut mich fuer Dich, dass Du Dir zwei so schoene Bikes geleistet hast - jetzt haste Konkurrenz im eigenen Stall  Viel Spass damit!


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2006)

Hier ein paar Pic's von meinem frisch aufgepimpten 2001er Element Signature:




Neu dabei: die Pace RC39 mit 80 mm




Nettes Detail:
Disc im Ahorn Design:





Danke an Markus von MT-Sports


----------



## numinisflo (31. Mai 2006)

Sehr geiles Element - vor allem mit der Pace sieht es wunderbar aus, Tom!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (31. Mai 2006)

Hab mir schon gedacht das du bald mal ein Bild mit der Pace postest. Schon gefahren? Eindrücke?


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2006)

Danke Flo



			
				s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir schon gedacht das du bald mal ein Bild mit der Pace postest. Schon gefahren? Eindrücke?



Bin noch keine Tour damit gefahren, nur einige Meter über Schotter bei Markus in Haxthausen. Erster Eindruck: scheint sehr sensibel anzusprechen.
Ich poste meine Erfahrungen hier rein nachdem ich die Pace das erstemal auf den Isartrails getestet habe 

PS: Gabelgewicht 1395 g


----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2006)

Für mehr Pics zum Rasouli und RMX schaue entweder in meinem Fotoalbum oder unter RMX- und Special Edition-Thread. 


Und cooles Element mit schönen Bremsen!


----------



## Mangar (2. Juni 2006)

... bekommt morgen noch ein paar neue Hope Naben


----------



## Bikeaddict (4. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein paar Pic's von meinem frisch aufgepimpten 2001er Element Signature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo bekommt man diese endgeilen discs?


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2006)

Das sind eigentlich Hope-Discs, die mit dem Maple-Leaf-Design speziell angefertigt werden.

Ich hab die bei MT-Sports gekauft. Am besten einfach mal anrufen oder anmailen.


----------



## MTsports (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo ,

die kannst nur von
Frank unter www.frorider.com

oder von

meiner Wenigkeit
www.mtsports.de

bekommen !

Gruß Markus



			
				Bikeaddict schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man diese endgeilen discs?


----------



## s.d (4. Juni 2006)

@Tom: Du hast doch an deinem Element eine Magura Louise verbaut oder? Hast du da die Bremsleitung selber im 90° Winkel angebracht? Weil bei mir geht die ganz normal nach oben raus?


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom: Du hast doch an deinem Element eine Magura Louise verbaut oder? Hast du da die Bremsleitung selber im 90° Winkel angebracht? Weil bei mir geht die ganz normal nach oben raus?



Ja, das ist eine Louise FR. Ist vom Baujahr abhängig. Bei den neueren (ab 2005 denke ich) wurde die Leitung mit den 90° Winkel-Anschluss versehen.


----------



## Bikeaddict (4. Juni 2006)

MTsports schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> die kannst nur von
> Frank unter www.frorider.com
> ...



welche durchmesser gibts und was kosten die Scheiben, weil auf der fanartikel hompage konnte ich sie nicht finden und die Seite für die ersatzteile funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (4. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom: Du hast doch an deinem Element eine Magura Louise verbaut oder? Hast du da die Bremsleitung selber im 90° Winkel angebracht? Weil bei mir geht die ganz normal nach oben raus?



die Leitung mit 90° anschluss gibts aber auch zum nachrüsten!


----------



## s.d (4. Juni 2006)

Aha weil ich hab die aktuelle und bei mir ist es wie gesagt der normale "nach oben" Anschluss


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Aha weil ich hab die aktuelle und bei mir ist es wie gesagt der normale "nach oben" Anschluss



Ich hab eine 2005er am Element und eine 2004er am Slayer. Die neuere hat eben den 90°-Anschluß.


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Juni 2006)

Jaaaaaaa!!

Endlich da. Zwar kein Rocky, aber mit Sicherheit von einigen Rocky-Fahrern sehnlichst erwartet:





Leider dauern die Vorbauten und Diabolus Cranks in RMX-Achslänge wohl noch 1-2 Wochen.

bike-it-easy


----------



## Monday (5. Juni 2006)

Moin,

seit wann gibt´s denn wieder weiße Race Face Parts? Oder nachträglich gepulvert?

@ All-Mountain

Seit wann gibt´s die RC 39 mit 80 mm? Umbau? Sieht auf dem Pic so aus, als würde sie zu hoch für´s Element Signature bauen, doch 100 mm?

Würde mich über einen Post Deiner Erfahrungen sehr freuen.

Ciao


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juni 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> @ All-Mountain
> 
> Seit wann gibt´s die RC 39 mit 80 mm? Umbau? Sieht auf dem Pic so aus, als würde sie zu hoch für´s Element Signature bauen, doch 100 mm?
> ...



Kein Umbau. Die wird seit kurzem von Pace so angeboten, nähere Infos dazu hier.
Die Gabel baut (selbstgemessene) 48 cm hoch, sollte also für mein 2001er Element gut passen.

Bin leider noch keine richtige Tour mit dem Teil gefahren, da ich momentan etwas Probleme mit meiner rechten Hand habe.


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Juni 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> seit wann gibt´s denn wieder weiße Race Face Parts? Oder nachträglich gepulvert?
> 
> ...




Servus deister_biker,

ist eine limitierte Serie (Berrecloth ist in NWD6 diese weißen Parts gefahren und alle haben gebrüllt: Wil ich auch, will ich auch!!), die, im November letzten Jahres dann angekündigt und vom Importeur bei Race Face in Kanada geordert wurde, nach diversen Beschichtungs- und Laserproblemen jetzt endlich den Weg zu uns gefunden hat.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Monday (5. Juni 2006)

merci


----------



## Alexeus (5. Juni 2006)

So hier mal mein RM6.
Aktuell aufgerüstet mit anderen Umlenkhebeln und nem Fox DHX 5.0  
...und ner 2006er Z1 Light.

Weitere Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3965

Aloha


P.S.:
@freeridechecker: Sorry, daß das mit den Bildern so lange gedauert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Bauer (7. Juni 2006)

Hier mein Rocky, selbst aufgebaut  








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## maple leaf (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Frau Bauer,

ein wirklich feines Element habe Sie sich da aufgebaut! Was ist denn da für ein Dämpfer verbaut?

mfg m. l.


----------



## Frau Bauer (7. Juni 2006)

Danke,

Ein DNM Burner RLC 12, mit selbstgedrehten Buchsen.


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2006)

Welches Baujahr ist denn das Element?
Sieht ja schon fast oldschool aus.
GRuß Robert


----------



## Frau Bauer (7. Juni 2006)

Äh, 2006, gestern aufgebaut.


----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube Robert meinte eher, von welchem Baujahr der Rahmen stammt. Denn die 2006er Elements sehen schon etwas anders aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (7. Juni 2006)

Könnte ein 2001er Element TSC sein da waren die Ahörner nämlich nur aufgeklebt und die Aufkleber waren nicht gerade super haltbar. Wobei die Farbe vom Hinterbau nicht passt die war ja eigentlich rot. Aber Frau Bauer wird uns sicher aufklären.


----------



## Frau Bauer (7. Juni 2006)

Ach so,  , hab den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, ein lieber Arbeitskollege hat mir bei der Auswahl der Anbauteile geholfen, und stand mir bei technischen Fragen zur Seite, hab aber alles selbst geschraubt  

Baujahr des Rahmens - Keine Ahnung


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2006)

vielleicht steht er bei der Rahmennummer unten auf dem Tretlagergehäuse?


----------



## Frau Bauer (7. Juni 2006)

Da werd ich morgen mal schauen, sind die Anbauteile denn gut mit den XT-Laufrädern und XT Kurbel und XT Kasette mit der Magura Julie und der Asgard ?

Insgesamt hat mich das Rad 900  gekostet.

(150 allein für Rahmen und Dämpfer  )


----------



## s.d (7. Juni 2006)

Wie die Asgard Gabel ist weiß ich nicht. Die Xt Sachen sind nicht schlecht und haben sich bewährt die Kurblen Gefallen mir optisch überhaupt nicht zumindest nicht an einem RM aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Bei der Bremse kommt es auch stark drauf an was du mit dem bike machst bzw was du wiegst ect. Aber dämpfer würd ich nen Anderen einbauen dann kann das Fahrwerk erst sein ganzes Potenzial entfalten.


----------



## Frau Bauer (7. Juni 2006)

Ich erinnere mich, mein Kollege meinte auch immer an Rocky muss eine Race Face Kurbel und eine Mazochi (?) Gabel und Race Face Anbauteile  , war mir aber alles zu teuer.

Wollte ja unter 1000  bleiben.

Fährt sich so aber echt gut


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2006)

Die Teile passen schon ganz gut, vorallem für den Preis!
Am Dämpfer hast du sicherlich noch Tuningpotential, aber ansonsten hat dich dein Kollege scheinbar nicht beschissen 
Gruß
Robert


----------



## aka (8. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dämpfer würd ich nen Anderen einbauen dann kann das Fahrwerk erst sein ganzes Potenzial entfalten.


Bist du's denn schon gefahren oder woher kommt dieses Urteil?

Schickes Bike, das Element. Halt was zum fahren, kein Fetisch.
Auf die Asgard bin ich auch gespannt, hoffentlich kommt meine bald.


----------



## meth3434 (8. Juni 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du's denn schon gefahren oder woher kommt dieses Urteil?



solange dnm auf dem dämpfer steht, gibt es grundsätzlich tuningpotential...


----------



## Jendo (8. Juni 2006)

Ich bezweifle das ein DNM Stahlfederdämpfer viel Sinn in einem Element macht! Wenn ich sehe das der Dämpfer sogar noch mit Ausgleichsbehälter ist, dann komm ich ins grübeln ob 700g mehrgewicht gegenüber einem Luftdämpfer Sinn machen. Zumal DNM sicherlich nicht die besten Dämpfer baut. Hab eingene Erfahrung mit dem DNM gemacht und die war nicht sehr positiv (Zugstufe defekt nach wenigen km).
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (8. Juni 2006)

Nein bin es noch nicht gefahren, aber wie schon von Jendo gesagt ein Stahlfederdämpfer passt ins Element nicht. Mal davon abgesehen das es ein DNM ist. Solche vom hören sagen Urteile wie von meinem Kumpel der Bekannte... 
sind eigentlich nicht mein Ding aber über DNM hab ich noch nie was gutes gehört und welche Hersteller verbaut eingentlich DNM? Aber den eigentlichen Grund hab ich oben genannt.


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Juni 2006)

Flow Zero:


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Juni 2006)

Schönes Teil!! Was für ne Rahmengröße? 18"!?

Happy trails,


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Juni 2006)

Unscharfe Bilder - ultrascharfes Bike! Gratuliere zu dem Flitzer


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Juni 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> @ All-Mountain
> 
> Seit wann gibt´s die RC 39 mit 80 mm? Umbau? Sieht auf dem Pic so aus, als würde sie zu hoch für´s Element Signature bauen, doch 100 mm?
> 
> ...



Soo, hier mein Pace RC39XC-Fahrbericht:

Habe die Gabel heute zweieinhalb Stunden auf den Isartrails getestet. Für die Nicht-Münchner: Das sind eher flowige-Trails ohne nenneswerte Hm. Viel Schlamm, Wurzeln, ab und zu steinig. 
Wie schon vermutet hat spricht die Gabel sehr fein an und schluckt auch derbe Wurzeln anstandslos weg.
Punkto Steigfähigkeit: Bin mal bewußt zwei über 15%ige Rampen hochgefahren. Das Vorderrad blieb anstandslos am Boden, die Einbauhöhe scheint also zu passen. Die Blockiermöglichkeit habe ich nur bei einem längeren Anstieg auf Asphalt genutzt. Auch ohne blockieren hält sich das Wippen bergauf eigentlich im Rahmen.
Fazit: Man kann auch mit 80mm Federweg jede Menge Spaß auf den Trails haben Klasse Gabel und ein dabei ein echtes Leichtgewicht.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2006)

Sehr gut, was wiegt die Gabel denn genau?


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juni 2006)

So weit ich weiß, müsste die Pace ziemlich genau 1400g wiegen, aber Tom wird da sicher noch exaktere Auskunft erteilen.

FLO


----------



## Verticaldriver (11. Juni 2006)

Hy leut !

frisch gebackener IBC user... aus dem jetzt gott sei dank schon schönen wien...


Paar Daten zum Bike:


Rahmen: ETSX 50 2005
Gabel: Talas RLC
LRS: Onyx mit xm321er
Dämpfer: RP3
Schaltgruppe: X9 / LX werfer
Anbauteile: Evolve XC / Lenker + Vorbau wird getauscht auf Syntace VRO
Sattel: Selle Italia Nitrox
Bremsen: Magura Louiserl vonre 203er tepan yaki scheibe, hinten magura SL160 

Einsatz: FR- Touren, Vertriding

Preis, ein sehr guter billiger ...



























fotos sind nur schnell schnell ausgesucht es gibt bessere,...


----------



## s.d (11. Juni 2006)

Schönes Bike Aufbau gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verticaldriver (11. Juni 2006)

es macht alles mit von vorne bis hinten, bergauf mit den 13.50 geht das schon ...

heute is der bashguard gekommen...


----------



## soederbohm (11. Juni 2006)

Die hintere Scheibe schaut ja im Vergleich zur vorderen echt niedlich aus 

Wo hast das denn gekauft? Bei dem Dealer Nähe Taubstummengasse (Cycle Circle oder so)?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

wenn er es in wien gekauft hat, dann würde ich auf den bikeshop am währinger gürtel tippen, nicht weit weg von den ganzen stripbars und anderen interessanten "lokalen"...


----------



## Verticaldriver (11. Juni 2006)

leutln ihr lieeeegts weiiiiit weg .... rechnets ca 900km und mehr in den westen...

gekauft wurde es in würenlos/ 20km von zürich entfernt !

übern transport verlier ich lieber net viel ...

ging lautlos schnell und eigentlich eh legal mMn über die bühne


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

hallo verticaldriver,

schönes bike und schöne vert bilder.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo, Willkommen in der Community - Du scheinst Dein Handwerk ja zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

Ich schließe mich Montag an, die Bilder sind wirklich schick!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2006)

Herzlich willkommen und glückwunsch zu deinem schönen Radl! Auch die Bilder sind wirklich gut. Und a bisserl Wiener Schmäh kann nicht schaden...

FLO


----------



## Verticaldriver (11. Juni 2006)

nja die bilder sind net so der hammer aber i kann nat. was gscheits posten  den rest muss ich erst von krems holen die liegen nämli dort auf dem pc


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Juni 2006)

aha, wieder ein BBer mehr im IBC 
feine bilder!


----------



## Redking (12. Juni 2006)

HAllo,
hier auch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag! 
Fahrtechniktraining mit dem Switch. 





Andere Richtung dann mit Spaß. 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## krusi (13. Juni 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Alltags Rocky. Ein 2003er Slayer mit Fox Vanilla / Float, Komplett XT, Hayes HFX, Race Fcae XY, System, NorthShore Kurbeln und Innenlager, SDG Belair und knatternden Ringle Laufrädern. Ich leibe diesen Sound, seitdem brauch ich nicht mehr brüllen oder klingeln.


----------



## s.d (13. Juni 2006)

Sehr geiles Bike und sehr schön und aufgebaut


----------



## clemson (13. Juni 2006)

fein fein fein


----------



## clemson (13. Juni 2006)

so zwei ets-x 70 in korsischer wildbahn..drum wahr ich nicht uafm rocky treffen in münchen


----------



## numinisflo (14. Juni 2006)

Schönes Bild! Und ich vermute mal, dass euer Korsika-Urlaub auch ein adäquater Ersatz war. 

PS: Das Rocky Treffen wird wiederkommen!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verticaldriver (15. Juni 2006)

sodala in krems angekommen neue fotos wie versprochen... 
Im Wechselgebiet...




Abendstimmung nahe Wien's












Nokons





Mehr zum sehen im Album mag nicht das halbe Forum zukleben mit fotos...


----------



## meth3434 (15. Juni 2006)

sau schöne und sehr stimmige bilder, kaum zu glauben dass das in der nähe von wien ist... sieht aus wie südfrankreich! Bei solchen Aufnahmen bekommst man lust sich ein Bike zu kaufen mit dem man auch mal wieder bergauffahren kann... 4 stunden streeten bei 30°C mit nem 20kg bike sind echt wahnsinnig anstrengend....


----------



## Verticaldriver (15. Juni 2006)

ja deswegen ja die Idee das ETSX für ein bissi härtere Zwecke aufzubaun, die Frage ist nur wie lang es das noch aushält gesprungen wird prinzipiell bei mir nicht mit dem radl dafür wird das bmx benutzt...

aber da ich grad mal 13.20 kg hab reicht das bike vollkommen für die diversen Schlüsselstellen...

das neue Slayer wär daweil eine alternative...

es wird auch schon über einen 16.5er Switch spekuliert Ende des sommers...


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich vielleicht doch nicht nur die Wiener Clubs hätte erkunden sollen. Dafür kenne ich die hervorragend!
Außerdem stand mein Bike in meiner Wienzeit eh in Deutschland. Ich seh schon, muss eben doch wieder nach Wien gehen. Dann laß ich mir mal von Dir die Trails zeigen.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Juni 2006)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, war für eine Woche in der Provence zum biken.



			
				iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut, was wiegt die Gabel denn genau?



Also die Gabel wiegt lt. Pace-HP 1420g.

Die neue Gabel hat das Gesamtgewicht meines Elements um 500g nach unten gebracht und das bei wesentlich besserer Performance als mit meiner Duke U-Turn, die ich vorher drinhatte.



			
				meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> ... 4 stunden streeten bei 30°C mit nem 20kg bike sind echt wahnsinnig anstrengend....



4 Stunden Tourenfahren bei 35° in Südfrankreich ist auch recht heftig, auch wenn mein Slayer "nur" 14 Kg wiegt


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. Juni 2006)

Yippiiiiieehhh! Es ist .... ein Vorbau (oder sogar mehrere  !)






Und natürlich sind die Kurbeln für's RMX Canuck auch gekommen. Jetzt wird endlich zusammengebaut, was schon längst zusammengehört  .


Freudig erregt  

bike-it-easy


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. Juni 2006)

Oh mein Gott, ich will die auch!


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2006)

Kannst du mir ein paar von den Aufklebern überlassen.   Bitte PN


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Juni 2006)

Ich will ja niemand zu nahe treten; Aber...
Die verarbeitung scheint ja unter aller Sau zu sein!
Wenn ich das mit ner Thomson vergleiche, kann ich nur Aua sagen.
Sieht so ein wenig danach aus, als ob sich Race Face auf den alten Lorbeeren ausruht, sich aber beim Finish keine Mühe mehr gibt! Sorry aber die Teile sind dafür echt überteuert! (hab selbst ne Diabolus am Jekyll und ne Thomson X4 am Switch)
Race Face und RM scheinen irgendwie nur noch Geld machen zu wollen.
Hab auch gerade 80 Euro für ein schlecht verarbeitetes Race Face Shirt
(Made in China ) bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Juni 2006)

ich hatte mir auch mal einen Thomson vorbau x4 gekauft 50mm
steht zum verkauf ! neu nur einmal montiert ... nie gefahren (PM)
die weißen RF teile hatte ich im nov.05 bestellt doch nach ewigen warten
wieder abbestellt bin jetzt eigentlich ganz froh drumm
so sehen sie ja ganz nett aus finde aber am bike wirkt es kitschig


----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch gerade 80 Euro für ein schlecht verarbeitetes Race Face Shirt
> (Made in China ) bezahlt.



du auch? bei mir geht nach 5mal waschen ebi 30° solangsam der aufdruck ab! ich schicke das ding wenn das so weiter geht erstmal ein

lars


----------



## Verticaldriver (23. Juni 2006)

Muss euch recht geben hab selber ein RF shirt und ein FR Jersey beide sind von der qualität für diesen Preis unter aller Sau !!! 


Bin ich froh das ich damals das Jersey glücklicherweis seeeeeeeeeeehr günstig erstanden hab bei ebay...

von der qualität zur Zeit sind Mammut, Gore, Jack Wolfskin am besten...

ich kann zur Zeit nicht ohne mein Clime Jacket


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juli 2006)

So, der RMX Thread ist bedient, jetzt noch eins für die Gallerie:

Endlich fertig  






bike-it-easy


----------



## Musicman (1. Juli 2006)

Ui, sehr schön und farblich ein sehr stimmiger Aufbau!

Kannst du das Bild in Orginalgröße reinstellen, oder ist das schon Orginalgroß?


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. Juli 2006)

Was sind das für Felgen/Laufräder? Sehr schönes Radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Juli 2006)

@ bike-it-easy: Einfach geil. Hoffe Du hast zwei von: Eins für draussen und eins für drinnen 
Wirklich ein perfekter Aufbau. Ich hätte nur schwarze Speichen genommen...
Viel Spaß damit! 

Nach zwei MINI-Updates und einem MINIMINI-Update (Danke FLO) will ich mein FLOW mal wieder zeigen. Auf dem Kybfelsen. Sozusagen RM im doppelten Sinne.









MfG


----------



## neikless (2. Juli 2006)

hier mein erstes mal am großen drop in winterberg
finde das bild einfach gut ! dank an andi am auslöser !


----------



## DasMatti (2. Juli 2006)

nett


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

Schönes Bild, schönes Bike und ein fetter Drop sehr schön


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Juli 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> @ bike-it-easy: Einfach geil. Hoffe Du hast zwei von: Eins für draussen und eins für drinnen
> Wirklich ein perfekter Aufbau. Ich hätte nur schwarze Speichen genommen...
> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> ...



Nein, keine zwei davon. Allerdings zwei Laufradsätze.  
Der jetzige ist noch von der ersten Aufbauversion, da war noch etwas mehr silber im Spiel. Das sind gepulverte Mavic 321Disc mit DT 440FR Naben. Der "richtige" Laufradsatz ist schon in Arbeit. Im Prinzip identisch mit dem ersten, allerdings mit gepulverten Double Tracks (bitte keine Diskussionen - ich finde die einfach fett, und wer mich schonmal gesehen hat, weiss, dass es da auf die paar Gramm wirklich nicht ankommt ) und diesmal auch mit schwarzen Speichen. Den anderen Laufradsatz lasse ich komplett, für den ist schon eine andere Verwendung vorgesehen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Jendo (3. Juli 2006)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Rasouli 








Gruß,
Jendo


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Juli 2006)

Sehr schönes Rad meiner Meinung nach . Besonders die goldene Gabel fällt auf! Passt sehr schön zum Rasouli.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Juli 2006)

Morgen Jungs!
Hier ein paar Fotos von da, wo ich gestern war. Gleich bei mir um die Ecke...



und



und



und noch das hier



na, gefällt Euch das?


----------



## el Lingo (4. Juli 2006)

Weitere neue Bilder gibt´s in meiner Galerie...


----------



## soederbohm (4. Juli 2006)

*sabber*

Liegt bei Euch soviel im Holz im Wald rum? Oder woher kommen die ganzen Stämme?

Aber fett Respekt, da wird man echt neidisch!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. Juli 2006)

Mensch ich muss auch wieder in den Wald.
Aber bei uns findet man so was leider nicht! 

Dir viel Spaß dort. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (4. Juli 2006)

Ach, wir haben uns mit einem Motorrad-Trail-Club zusammen getan und von denen ein Gelände bekommen. Daher haben wir also auch die Unterstützung mit dem Holz. Sieht schon ganz nett aus...


----------



## Matze. (6. Juli 2006)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> so zwei ets-x 70 in korsischer wildbahn..drum wahr ich nicht uafm rocky treffen in münchen




Seid ihr da im Bavellagebiet gewesen 
Was macht ihr eigentlich nachts mit den bikes? Seit mir ´90 mein gutes Albuch Kotter mit kompletter XT gestohlen wurde  bin ich immer ein bißchen ängstlich, diesmal habe ich gar kein bike mitgenommen habs aber bereut, nächstes Jahr kommt zumindest mein HT wieder mit runter.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Rocky Rider, 
bin heute eine schöne Tour am Plansee gefahren. Aber noch schöner als die Tour an sich, waren die Bikes die wir dabei hatten.

Darf ich vorstellen:
Slayer70, ETSX30, Element 25 Anniversary, ETSX50




vor der Jägerhütte:


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Juli 2006)

wie fährt sich denn der hvr im ets-x? funktioniert die plattformdämpfung halbwegs brauchbar, da hört man ja die verschiedensten meinungen darüber...


----------



## clemson (10. Juli 2006)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr da im Bavellagebiet gewesen
> Was macht ihr eigentlich nachts mit den bikes? Seit mir ´90 mein gutes Albuch Kotter mit kompletter XT gestohlen wurde  bin ich immer ein bißchen ängstlich, diesmal habe ich gar kein bike mitgenommen habs aber bereut, nächstes Jahr kommt zumindest mein HT wieder mit runter.



yep im hintergrund sieht man die zacken des col de bavella.....
wobei das große projekt noch aussteht..rauf auf den col de bevella und dann über den gr 20 runter ans meer....aber erstmal rausbekommen inwieweit er in dem teil fahrbar ist......

räder werden mit diversen schlössern am zeltplatz gesichert und dann noch einem alarmschloß  mit 120 db.....bis jetztz um glück noch immer mit rad ausm campingurlaub heimgekommen


----------



## s.d (10. Juli 2006)

Schöne Bilder Tom schöne Bikes hättest, du was gesagt dann wär ich auch mitgekommen ich wohn nur 10km von der Jägerhtte entfernt aber das konntest du ja nicht wissen. Bist du schon mal im Kenzengebiet gefahren?


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juli 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder Tom schöne Bikes hättest, du was gesagt dann wär ich auch mitgekommen ich wohn nur 10km von der Jägerhtte entfernt aber das konntest du ja nicht wissen. Bist du schon mal im Kenzengebiet gefahren?


Das Ausserfern-Gebiet ist absolutes Neuland für mich. Habe letztes Jahr einen 5er Moser bei EBay ersteigert und das war die erste Tour in der Gegend. Wird aber sicher nicht die letzte sein.

Wenn Du Touren empfehlen kannst immer her damit


----------



## Monday (10. Juli 2006)

Schöne Bikes, gibt´s vom 25 Anniversary noch mehr Bilder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (10. Juli 2006)

Im 5 sind schon ganz nette Sachen drin aber ist hald teilweise ein bisschen langweilig bzw. da ist hald zu viel los. Aber es gibt hier so viele Alternativen mit schönen Trails. Ich kann dir gerne mal ein paar nette Touren raussuchen bzw mal zusammen fahren. Die nummer 7, 13, 27 38 im Moser gehen direkt bei mir vor der Haustüre los alleine in dem Gebiet sind ca. 200 km Wege und das was im Moser steht sind hald so die Standardt-Touren aber da gibts soooooooooooooo viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juli 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bikes, gibt´s vom 25 Anniversary noch mehr Bilder???


Den Rahmen findest Du in der Gallery von MTSports: klick. Ich hab ansonsten nur noch Bilder vom Bike incl. Fahrerin...



			
				s. d schrieb:
			
		

> Im 5 sind schon ganz nette Sachen drin aber ist hald teilweise ein bisschen langweilig bzw. da ist hald zu viel los. Aber es gibt hier so viele Alternativen mit schönen Trails. Ich kann dir gerne mal ein paar nette Touren raussuchen bzw mal zusammen fahren. Die nummer 7, 13, 27 38 im Moser gehen direkt bei mir vor der Haustüre los alleine in dem Gebiet sind ca. 200 km Wege und das was im Moser steht sind hald so die Standardt-Touren aber da gibts soooooooooooooo viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.



Ist halt wie in allen Moser Bänden: Wenn man die Standarts kennt, fängt man an die Touren nach seinen Vorlieben zu kombinieren. Wir haben das auf der Tour um den Säuling (eher unabsichtlich) auch schon gemacht.
Ich sag Dir jedenfalls das nächstemal Bescheid wenn ich in der Gegend bin.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Juli 2006)

hier mal wieder etwas klassischeres von RM. Mein 04er Blizzard im aktuellen Outfit:


----------



## Kai-Christoph (19. Juli 2006)

Unser Slayer ist fast fertig!  

Fehlt nur noch die Deus Sattelstütze und ein neuer Sattel.
Schick, oder?






Und hier die Galerie mit Detailaufnahmen.

lg

KC


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Juli 2006)

Wunderschön!


----------



## el Lingo (19. Juli 2006)

schöner rahmen, aber es sieht aus, als wärest du dir noch nicht ganz sicher, wofür du es nutzen willst. der lange vorbau sieht eher nach xc aus, die bremsscheibe vorne hingegen läßt auf anderes schliessen. aber das slayer kann ja beides sehr gut. 
viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (19. Juli 2006)

schöner Rahmen (hab ihn ja selber) aber der Vorbau gefällt mir ja mal überhaupt nicht aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache und kommt darauf an für was man es benutzt. Wieso hast du den Sattel so weit vorne? Oder ist das unbeabsichtigt?


----------



## Alexeus (19. Juli 2006)

wirklich schöner Rahmen...

...aber ich finde immer, an ein Rocky gehört ne Marzocchi oder ne Fox Gabel
und Race Face Parts


----------



## s.d (19. Juli 2006)

Alexeus schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich schöner Rahmen...
> 
> ...aber ich finde immer, an ein Rocky gehört ne Marzocchi oder ne Fox Gabel
> und Race Face Parts


 


ganz meine Meinung auch wenns vielleicht dumm und verbohrt klingt aber es kann ja auch jeder machen was er will.


----------



## Kai-Christoph (20. Juli 2006)

Also, erst einmal ist das Bike noch nicht ganz fertig. Sattel und Stütze sind nur zum Testen drauf. RaceFace-Teile sind schon bestellt. 
Die Gabelfrage ist doch eher philosophisch...  

Ansonsten ist das Bike "bandscheibenfreundlich" gebaut, deswegen auch der Vorbau. 

Und übrigens ist das das Bike meiner Frau. Und die hat das Teil komplett alleine aufgebaut!   

lg 
KC


----------



## Alexeus (20. Juli 2006)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:
			
		

> Und übrigens ist das das Bike meiner Frau. Und die hat das Teil komplett alleine aufgebaut!



Tja, selbst ist die Frau !

Ja, Du hast recht, die Gabelfrage ist eher Philosophisch.
Mittlerweile sind die Rock Shox Gabeln ja auch wieder brauchbar, im Gegensatz zu vor ein paar Jahren


----------



## Lieser (24. Juli 2006)

So hier mal meine zwei Bikes 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ani (24. Juli 2006)

Hiho, ich wollte auch mal mein erstes eigenes Bike vorzeigen mit dem ich seit Anfang des Monats in der Gegend rumjuckel. Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit dem Foto warten bis ich endlich mal die passend roten Pedale dazu haben  Aber die lassen sich leider viel Zeit :-( 
Trotz "selbst ist die Frau" hab ichs übrigens nicht selber montiert, aber ist glaub ich trotzdem ganz gut geworden.
Das lustige ist die Rahmengröße, erst wollte ich 16,5 nehmen, hab dann aber doch auf 15 umgeschwenkt und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden, aber ich kann keine Trinkflasche anbringen, also musst die unter den Rahmen


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. Juli 2006)

@ Ani:
Bei mir mischen sich die Gefühle wenn ich dein Rad anschaue. Irgendwie finde ich es ein bisschen strange aber auch irgendwie toll, mal was neues. Meistens sind die Komponenten immer farbig, aber hier isses mal anders als bei anderen Rädern (Reifen, Sattel, Griffe).


----------



## Lucky-DR (25. Juli 2006)

@ Ani
Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung, dann gehts auch oben


----------



## el Lingo (25. Juli 2006)

Ein echtes Sahnestück und auch die Farben mag ich sehr. Erinnert mich an mein altes Azonic DS1, das hatte die gleiche Farbkombination. Bei roten Pedalen kann ich Dir die alten Shimano 636 empfehlen, wenn Du Dich mit Klickpedalen anfreunden kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (25. Juli 2006)

el Lingo hat mich verstanden 
ich hab nix gegen schwarze Bikes aber mir wars wichtig kein komplett schwarzes Rad zu haben, sondern ich wollte ein paar nette Farbtupfer und bin jetzt sehr zufrieden.
das mit den seitlichen Flaschenhalteröffnung geht leider auch nicht, da eine normalgroße Trinkflasche schon an den Dämpfer stößt auch wenn ich sie noch gar nicht rausholen will :|


----------



## s.d (25. Juli 2006)

Echt nice Ani du hast auch nicht zu viele verschiedenen Farben verwendet sieht echt gut aus. Ein roter Vrobau wär vielleicht nicht schlecht und rote oder silberne Ventilkappen anstatt den gelben. Vielleicht noch ein paar rote Schrauben  verwenden ...


----------



## Monday (30. Juli 2006)

Ani schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho, ich wollte auch mal mein erstes eigenes Bike vorzeigen mit dem ich seit Anfang des Monats in der Gegend rumjuckel. Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit dem Foto warten bis ich endlich mal die passend roten Pedale dazu haben  Aber die lassen sich leider viel Zeit :-(
> Trotz "selbst ist die Frau" hab ichs übrigens nicht selber montiert, aber ist glaub ich trotzdem ganz gut geworden.
> Das lustige ist die Rahmengröße, erst wollte ich 16,5 nehmen, hab dann aber doch auf 15 umgeschwenkt und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden, aber ich kann keine Trinkflasche anbringen, also musst die unter den Rahmen



Von mir gibt´s auch    

Schöne Farbkombi


----------



## el Lingo (30. Juli 2006)

S.D. die Ventilkappen sind sicher nicht mit Absicht gelb gewählt, die sind bei Conti-Schläuchen immer gelb. Also werden bestimmt auch Conti-Schläuche drin sein...


----------



## Ani (1. August 2006)

thx monday
ja, so ist es @ el Lingo, die farbkombis sind schon gewählt, aber die gelben kappen sind tatsächlich "zufällig" draufgekommen . wobei ich die felgen auch schlauchlos fahren könnte und es den mountain extrem auch in schlauchlos gibt.
wo könnte ich denn mal rote ventilkappen herbekommen?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. August 2006)

nen schwarzen Umwerfer (SRAM) würde meiner Ansicht nach gut passen. ansonsten top..bis auf die RITCHEY-Parts an einem Rocky. Nichts gegen die Teile als solches, aber ist einfach nicht stimmig.
Gruß
Rocky Rocklandbiker


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (8. August 2006)

Für die Freunde des älteren Rocky´s aus Stahl!

Habe gerade ein Rahmenkit beim großen E eingstellt.... ein Rocky Mountain Edge. Nur zur Info.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320015193577
Gruß Olaf


----------



## coma1976 (12. August 2006)

sodele hier mein 05er Switch Sl


----------



## MWU406 (16. August 2006)

ein paar Rockys in der Schweiz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (19. August 2006)

update: crossmax xl (ausverkauf  ) und 203/185er formula-discs...


----------



## toster (22. August 2006)

so, hier noch mein ganzer stolz

ein element 70 von 2004:


----------



## s.d (23. August 2006)

sehr schönes Element toster 

hier mein Rasouli:






Es ist noch nicht ganz so wie ich es möchte aber leider ist auf dem Konto gerade Ebbe aber ein neuer Laufradsatz. Hat da vielleicht jemand nen guten Tipp für was relativ stabiles bei nicht so hohem Gewicht? Und ein paar farbige Teile bau ich vielleicht auch noch ran wenn sich was schönes findet.


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

Gottverdammt geil! Ein Rasouli!!! Eines meiner absoluten Traumbikes!!! Sehr geil auch mit der Psylo - welcher Jahrgang ist die Gabel? Der Jendo fährt ja auch ne Psylo im Rasouli...
Jetzt die Fragen:

Wie kam es dazu?
Was ist noch geplant?
Was willst du mit dem Bike fahren - auf den Einsatzbereich bezogen?
Wem gehören die zwei Rockies im Hintergrund???

Als LRS - kommt natürlich auf den Einsatzzweck an - könnte ja ein 321er Mavic mit gescheiten Naben in Frage kommen, den fahre ich am Switch und bin überaus zufrieden.

Cheers

FLO


----------



## s.d (24. August 2006)

Naja ich wollt eigentlich nur nen Helm kaufen gehen...
Dann sah ich das Rasouli Bj 03 (ja 03 angeblich sehr limitiert weils das Rasouli ja eigentlich nur 04 gab es hat zwar schon das Blechlogo am Steuerrohr das es ja erst ab 04 gab aber es ist ein 03er, ist aber auch egal da außer der Rahmennummer wohl nichts anderst ist)

Naja ich sah es da so hängen und da ich das Rasouli sowie so schon immer sehr geil fand musste ich es fast nehmen. Ich war noch am überlegen ob ich nicht ein Flow dj kaufen sollte, aber ich konnte der dezent, schönen und nicht so auffälligen Optik des Rasoulis einfach nicht wiederstehen es ist einfach ein zeitlos schöner Rahmen 
Die Gabel ist 02er Jahrgang glaub ich, sie ist aber ein ganz einfaches Modell und vielleicht kauf ich mal ne andere aber da sie farblich gut passt und auch spottbillig war nahm ich sie und noch North Shore XS Kurbeln. Naja und dann war kein Geld mehr für den Helm da und mein Konto leer. War einfach ein Spontankauf aus Liebe und wo bekommt man heute noch ein neues Rasouli her ?
Die V-Brakes sind hald so ne Notlösung vielleicht mach ich HS 33 oder irgend eine Disk hin mal schauen wenn mal wieder n bisschen Geld da ist...
Also Einsatzbereich ist Dirtjumpen (ohne vordere Bremse)
streeten und was hald sonst noch so anfällt aber ich hab vorne 1 Kettenblatt und hinten funktioneren die leichten Gänge nicht weil die Kettenlinie so schief ist ( da ist noch Bastelarbeit oder ne KeFü gefragt) vielleicht mach ich auch n Singlespeeder draus
Ich würde es gerne noch farbig gestalten hab schon über weiß nachgedacht also weißer Diabolus Vorbau weiße Felgen und ne weiße HS 33 und hald sonst noch weiße Teile aber ich weiß nicht ob das gut aussieht und passen würde. Goldene Teile hab ich mir auch schon überlegt oder evtl rot eloxierte Teile aber keine Ahnung was da gut aussieht also falls ihr nen Vorschlag habt immer her damit.
Mit dem Element fährt meistens meine Schwester weil wenn ich mal schnell sein will oder nen Marathon fahre nimm ich meißtens das Vertex aber manchmal ist ein leichtes Fully auch ganz nett. Das ETSX gehört ihrem Freund  das hat er sich vor kurzem zugelegt weil er sich mit seinem "gammligen" Hardtail ein bisschen schlecht vorkam wenn er mit uns ne Tour gefahren ist. Er wollte sowieso noch ein Fully also warum nicht ein RM das die ganze Zeit bei mir im Keller 
steht und ich fahren kann weil er sowieso nur mal am Wochenende kommt 

So ich hoffe mit diesem Roman hab ich jetzt deine ganzen Fragen beantworted


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

Sehr geil, so muss es sein!!!

Hast du vor zu dirten oder warst du schon öfter dirten?

Ich würde extrem gerne mal ein Bild eurer kompletten Rocky Sammlung sehen - also alles was in deiner Signatur steht plus das Team SC und das ETS-X. Wäre mit Sicherheit eines der geilsten Rocky Mountain Bilder aller Zeiten!!!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (24. August 2006)

Das TSC steht ja schon in meiner Signatur aber das Vertex ist zzt. zerlegt habe vor es einer Diät zu unterziehen und es fürs Frühjahr sehr leicht und mit einigen neuen Teilen aufzubauen falls das finanziell klappt. Mit dem Slayer war ich schon öfters dirten und mit dem Vertex hab ich auch schon das ein oder andere gemacht was man vielleicht lieber lassen sollte und da das Rasouli 15 Zoll ist ist es genau richtig für solche Spielereinen aber ich werd mit ihm auch freeriden gehn weil es schön leicht ist und wenn mal ein Berg erklummen werden muss... aber dafür hald Bergab ruppiger als mit dem Slayer aber das bin ich ja schon vom Vertex gewöhnt also  das geht schon. So jetzt würd ich gerne schlafen da ich morgen arbeiten muss aber ich kann es irgendwie vor lauter Freude nicht...


----------



## Redking (24. August 2006)

Und wenn SD wieder zu Geld gekommen ist holt er sich noch ein Switch, damit bald die komplette Rocky Sammlung voll ist! 

Gruß
Klaus der total platt ist da er 69Km mit einem 17,4Km/h Schnitt mit dem Switch gemacht hat. Es waren waren 685 Hm.
 Hier wer schauen möchte!


----------



## Xexano (24. August 2006)

Waaah, s.d. 
Erstens: Lass dir die Finger weg vom Diabolus-Vorbau auf nem Rasouli, wenn du es als Dirt-Bike aufbauen willst. Ich hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, ein Diabolus auf meinem Rasouli dranzubauen, jedoch hat ein anderer Biker mir zu Recht davon abgeraten: Der Diabolus ist ein DH und FR-Vorbau, kein Dirt-Vorbau. D.h. er ist überdimensioniert für den Dirtbereich und zu schwer! 
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Vorbaus... musst du mal einfach suchen.. 

LRS.. hm.. also mein Rasouli besitzt Single-Tracks. Jedoch sind das nicht die allerstabilsten Reifen. Wenn du später wieder genug Geld hast (was du scheinbar sehr oft hast  ), kannste dir ein DT-Swiss 2350 LRS zulegen. Ist auch dann schön rot... 
Element, Hammer, Slayer, Vertex und Rasouli (Flow)... fehlen wirklich nur noch Switch, RMX, ETS-X und Solo. Sach mal, woher hast du das Geld? 

An die Element und ETS-X Fahrer habe ich eine wichtige Frage: WIE leicht ist eurer Fahrrad?


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2006)

der diabolus ist mit sicherheit nicht überdimensioniert an einem dirtbike. zu sagen, dass er nicht daran gehört, weil er für fr und dh ist, finde ich echt albern. muss ich mir jetzt extra einen vorbau kaufen, auf dem dirtjump steht? ne...
und die sache mit dem gewicht, 50g mehr oder weniger sind doch echt haarspalterei. und lieber etwas schwerer und dafür stabiler, gerade wenn man anfängt zu jumpen, denn da kann schnell mal eine landung daneben gehen. zudem fahren nicht umsonst die meisten dirtbiker bmx-kurbeln, die sind auch ein stück schwerer. den gewichtsaspekt kann man hier getrost vergessen.
wenn schon was einsparen, dann bei den laufrädern. so habe ich es damals auch gemacht. ich hatte ein paar singletracks und die haben wirklich alles ausgehalten. geschont habe ich sie nicht. dazu hatte ich leichtschläche und ein paar 2.1er michelin. probleme mit platten reifen hatte ich nie. 

im übrigen würde ich das bike schlicht mit schwarzen teilen aufbauen


----------



## s.d (24. August 2006)

Ja genau das ist das Problem mit dem Diabolus er ist einfach sau schwer. Ich bau mir das Rasouli ja nicht als reines Dirtbike auf sondern hald so als Allround-Freeridehardtail, aber egal weiß würde wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht so gut aussehen. Also das mit dem Geld ist ganz einfach ich arbeite, somit kommt schon mal jeden Monat ein kleiner Batzen aufs Konto dann wohne und esse ich zu Hause und habe noch kein Auto und spare auch nichts d.h. ich habe keine wirklichen Ausgaben und kann somit alles in die Bikes stecken  und da ich letzten Monat Urlaubsgeld bekam hab ich mir gedacht jetzt leer ich mal mein Konto sonst wärs mit dem Rasouli auch nichts geworden und viele Teile lagen noch zu Hause rum und der Laufradsatz ist ausm Vertex .Der Dt-Swiss laufradsatz ist mir fast etwas zu fett und zu teuer weil so fett wie es scheint ist es bei mir dann doch nicht mit der Kohle. 
Also das Element wiegt mit kompletter XT (Dualcontrol und Scheibenbremsen:kotz und nem relativ schweren Laufrad (XT-Nabe mit irgend ner Mavic)  zo ca. 10,5-11,X kg kommt auf die Bereifung drauf an würd es gerne umbauen mit ner Martha XO oder der neuen XTR mit Triggern ner weißen Gabel vielleicht Reba (gibts die in weiß?) und DT-Laufrädern (240er nabe mit 4.1 felge oder ner Mavic) dann wärs perfekt aber das sprengt den finanziellen Rahmen komplett 
Das ETS-X wiegt wegen dem schwereren Rahmen und Gabel vielleicht ein 0,6 kg mehr also ich hab jetzt nicht genau nachgewogen das sind hald so Schätztwerte aber wer lust hat kann ja nachrechnen.

Also Julian wenn du was suchst mit dem man schnell und einfach nen Berg hochkommt dann kauf dir lieber ein Vertex mach ne 100er Gabel die man absenken kann rein und gut da du ja eigentlich Freerider bist hast du fahrtechnisch sicher einiges drauf und mit ner ordentlichen Gabel hast du ja genug Comfort und hinten das gleichst du mit Fahrtechnik aus. Da das Vertex ja ein ziemlich stark abfallendes Oberrohr hat und man nur den Sattel runtermachen muss. Weil ein Hardtail ist einfach viel unkomplizierter als ein Fully da können keine Lager kaputt gehen ect. und es ist natürlich leichter und billiger. Also mach mal ne Probefahrt und probier das aus wobei wie gesagt ein leichtes Fully schon auch ganz nett ist.
Also lass mal hören für was du es überhaupt willst dann kann ich dir vielleicht noch ein bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. August 2006)




----------



## numinisflo (26. August 2006)

Einfach wunderschön, gefällt mir noch deutlich besser als das 2006er Slayer.
Geniales Design - ein Rocky eben...

FLO


----------



## Ani (26. August 2006)

die farbe gefällt mir auch gut, echt nicht schlecht


----------



## coma1976 (26. August 2006)

very nice indeed

@klaus du bist echt crazy-konditionswunder....


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. September 2006)

So das wär mal meins
könnt es hier auch gerne bewerten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/287614/ppuser/45779


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (7. September 2006)

Ich hab auch was neues


----------



## Jendo (7. September 2006)

Echt derbe Schüssel! Die Farben wollen einen ja richtig anfallen...wow, genau so provoziert und polarisiert man mit seinem Bike. Mir gefällt es auf jednefall sehr gut! Was wiegt es denn in dieser Ausstattung?
GRuß Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (7. September 2006)

Dacht ich mir doch dass es Dir bei deinem sicken Rasouli gefällt  Ich habs noch nicht gewogen, ist aber angenehm leicht.
Gruß!


----------



## Xexano (7. September 2006)

Agressiv wie der Rider!  

Echt scharfe Farben und recht harter Kontrast, gefällt mir. 

Was mir nicht gefällt: Es ist noch zu sauber!


----------



## numinisflo (7. September 2006)

Sick oida! Derbe geil Felix! Kann mich entsinnen, dich von genau dieser Farbkombination am Flow habe reden hören...

Aber einfach ein geiles Bike!

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. September 2006)

ALTA, da geht ja so einiges!! Und man beachte die kleinen besonderheiten.. Cranke sch****!!!

Bis zur street-session Felix,


----------



## s.d (7. September 2006)

wirklich sehr geil das hätt ich mir auch fast anstatt dem rasouli gekauft aber ich hab mich dann aber doch fürs rasouli entschieden.


----------



## el Lingo (7. September 2006)

sieht ganz gut aus, aber seit wann stehst du auf sowas? ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, wie du gesagt hast, dass du auf dirt und ähnliches gar keine lust hast. die diskussion, ob man als "freerider" nicht im grunde alles können sollte. weißt du noch...


----------



## switchNB (12. September 2006)

@ iNSANE!: Ist das ne Dirt Jumper 1 oder 3 an deinem Flow?

Bin am überlegen welche ich nehmen soll, die DJ 3 ist preislich momentan sehr erschwinglich - aber funzt die auch gut?


P.S. sehr sehr heiß das Flow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (12. September 2006)

so wie ich das auf dem Foto erkennen kann ist es eine 3er


----------



## kaffeetrinker (15. September 2006)

So nun bin ich mal die 52 Seiten,die Bilder von euren Rocky`s durchgegangen und "Holla die Waldfee" ich da nur mal neidisch schau.Ich bin aus Berlin und fahr auch ein RM vertex.Wer glaub das es hier nur Straßen gibt,ne ne auch hier gibt es Anhöhen.-winzig kleine-.Eigentlich wollt ich nur sagen es mach Spass euch zu lesen.


----------



## switchNB (17. September 2006)

neue Fotos für die Gallery:





*gerne hier zu bewerten und zu kommentieren*

die Spacer werden noch entfernt, bzw. der Gabelschaft gekürzt, bin noch am testen der Vorbauhöhe.


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2006)

Wow!


----------



## bestmove (17. September 2006)

Sehr schönes ETSX und alles so stimmig, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## All-Mountain (17. September 2006)

Ja, superschönes Bike. 

Was ist der Rahmen für ein Baujahr? 2004?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (17. September 2006)

Sehr schön, ja ist glaub ich ein 04er so weit ich weiß bin jetzt zu faul in den Keller zu gehen und auf der Rahmenmummer nachzusehen.


----------



## fire-flyer (17. September 2006)

so hab meins mal en bissl überarbeitet 

hinten kommt noch eine mono 4 oder mono6 dran.


----------



## switchNB (18. September 2006)

Ja genau, ist ein 2004er Rahmen - erst in diesem Jahr aufgebaut und in Betrieb genommen.

#wie gesagt der Spacerturm wird noch entfernt, konnte mich aber noch nicht für ne endgültige Höhe entscheiden, hab nämlich erst vorletzte Woche den Lenker und Vorbau gewechselt.


----------



## csx (18. September 2006)

die Scheiben sind ja sooooooooo niiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeedlich


----------



## coma1976 (19. September 2006)

Marta Eben!!!


----------



## switchNB (22. September 2006)

Die Funktion und Optik Marta SL ist sehr gut und da ich mit dem Bike (leider) nicht im Mittelgebirge oder noch höher fahre reichen die auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## haural (22. September 2006)

Also wenn das WOW noch nicht gefallen wäre...trifft auf jeden Fall mein Geschmack. Das Farbenspiel von Insane ist auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Blick wert , aber ich steh nicht so auf den "NFS Underground" Look. 

Mein Switch(Rahmen) ist jetzt übrigens auch da, yuhuu Aber die Farbe kommt mal ganz anders rüber als im Katalog oder Inet. Das sieht eher nach grau-braun statt blau-grau aus. Aber trotzdem sehr sehr hübsch. 16,5 sehen ohne Anbauteile schon sehr klein aus...hoffe das passt. Nächsten Frühjahr gibts hier dann hier in der gallery auch eine neue Komposition. Oh man ist das lang.


----------



## Dr.BONES (24. September 2006)

Hi,

so jetzt endlich mal wieder n kleines update von meinem Switch,
bin gespannt wie´s euch gefällt!

Bye






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2006)

schönes Ding! Die Felgen machen sich gut im Switch!!
Komm doch mal in Oberammergau im BikePark auf'n Ride vorbei! Sind ja nur 45 min. von Kempten aus!?

greets, 
Mario


----------



## Dr.BONES (24. September 2006)

Hi, danke
ja sehr gern, war schon n paar mal in Ogau,
gestern auch da ist dann dass hier passiert...


vermutlich die Kapsel, zwar nix schlimmes aber nervig.
Wäre auf jedenfall dabei...aber nach dem kleinen Purzler von gestern
weiss ich nicht ob es diese Saison noch was wird aber hoffentlich schon.

grüßle 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (26. September 2006)

von unserem Alpencross, Einkehr bei Mecki´s am letzten Tag


----------



## bestmove (26. September 2006)

Haha, geil!!   Was war das, nen Rocky Mountain Trek


----------



## MWU406 (26. September 2006)

2004 hatten wir sogar 7 Rockys dabei. Der Grund ist einfach das unser  Dealer des Vertrauens Frank Kimmerle Rocky vertickt.
Aus dem Meckis wurden wir mit einem "Rocky forever"- Ruf begrüßt. Dort waren zwei Biker mit einem 07er Slayer SXC und 07er Vertex die uns sehr nett begrüßten  

Mittwochs zu unseren Ausfahrten stehen schon mal 20 Rockys zusammen


----------



## Xexano (26. September 2006)

MWU406 schrieb:


> 2004 hatten wir sogar 7 Rockys dabei. Der Grund ist einfach das unser  Dealer des Vertrauens Frank Kimmerle Rocky vertickt.
> Aus dem Meckis wurden wir mit einem "Rocky forever"- Ruf begrüßt. Dort waren zwei Biker mit einem 07er Slayer SXC und 07er Vertex die uns sehr nett begrüßten
> 
> Mittwochs zu unseren Ausfahrten stehen schon mal 20 Rockys zusammen



 2007er? Schon!? 

Und ich war schon kurz davor, zu fragen, ob ich hier nen Rocky-Treff verpasst habe. 

Das Bild von Mecki-Bar kommt mir sehr vertraut vor. Als ob ich noch gestern dort war


----------



## All-Mountain (26. September 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Das Bild von Mecki-Bar kommt mir sehr vertraut vor. Als ob ich noch gestern dort war


Mir auch - und ich bin Freitag wieder da


----------



## numinisflo (27. September 2006)

Mein Rasouli ist fast fertig!
Es werden sich noch einige Dinge ändern, wie beispielsweise der Vorderreifen ( wird auch ein Larsen), der Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattelposition usw....

Gewicht momentan 13,4kg!







FLO


----------



## Xexano (27. September 2006)

Was muss ich denn da sehen!? Das RMX muss dafür leiden? 

Bist du mit dem RMX wirklich so unzufrieden? ("Blödes RMX" etc.) Wenn ja: Das finde ich dann echt schade! Vor allerdem, weil du diese geniale Farbe hast. Ich würde das RMX Canuck auch meinem weißen RMX vorziehen, da es einfach meine Traumfarbe ist. Nur leider waren keine Canucks im Verkauf, als ich bereit war, das RMX zu holen.

Nimm ne schwarze Sattelstütze.. und nen anderen Sattel  (Okay, mein zerschlissener DaBomb ist auch nicht viel besser...eher unbequemer) 
Spinergy... wow, heftig hardcore...   

Zufrieden mit dem Rasouli? Ich habe in letzter Zeit den Eindruck, dass dieser Rahmen Kult ist.


----------



## s.d (27. September 2006)

Das Rasouli ist schon eher eine Legende, einfach zeitlos schön und ein ewiger Klassiker darum hab ich mir ja auch das Rasouli gekauft und nicht das flow dj. Willst du die Spinergys am Rasouli lassen wei ich finde sie passen am RMX viel besser aber wirlklich sehr schick mit der Pike


----------



## numinisflo (27. September 2006)

Das mit den Spinergy Laufrädern ist einfach eine Idee gewesen, die vorerst wohl mal so bleiben wird. Habe zwar auch einen anderen Laufradsatz, aber der wird jetzt vorläufig mal im RMX gefahren.
Wollte ein wenig probieren und es hat gefallen. Gewichtsmäßig sind die Spins auch akzeptabel.
Keine Sorge Julian, mir gefällt mein RMX immer noch extrem gut - das war nur ironisch gemeint.
Die Sattelstütze am Rasouli wird bleiben, selbst lackiert (wie so einiges in den letzten Tagen...) und optisch bin ich zufrieden, obwohl einige Sachen einfach nur verbaut wurden, weil sie vorhanden waren. Gefahren bin ich es erst ca. zehn Minuten....
Kult oder nicht Kult interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, wenn mir was gefällt, gefällt es mir...

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2006)

Ach komm, wenn es "kult" ist, dann reizt Dich das doch schon ein wenig! Oder warum hast Du nur Special Editions?


----------



## numinisflo (27. September 2006)

Gefallen dir meine Bikes nicht? Anstelle von Spekulationen würde ich mich über Kommentare freuen!

Es hat schlicht und einfach damit zu tun, dass sie mir extremst gefallen.
Als ich das Switch Moko gekauft habe, wollte ich ursprünglich das 2005er SL kaufen, hat mir aber farblich überhaupt nicht gefallen, ich habe ein gutes Angebot für die Special Edition bekommen und es gekauft. 

Das Canuck ist mir eher zufällig untergekommen, ich wollte ein RMX, habe dann genau zur richtigen Zeit ein Canuck bekommen und war mehr als glücklich! Habe den RMX Rahmen übrigens schon seit fast einem Jahr, konnte ihn aber erst vor zwei Monaten aufbauen.

Ein Rasouli wollte ich schon immer - zumindest seit ich den Robert (Jendo) kenne - aber es ist halt erst vor kurzem dazu gekommen. Als ich dann auf dem Rockytreffen dieses Jahr das erste Mal wirklich lange ein Flow gefahren bin, wusste ich das ich eines brauche. Klein, leicht, verspielt.

Alles in allem hat das nichts mit der Jagd nach S.E.s zu tun, mir gefallen die meinigen einfach sehr gut, sonst hätte ich sie wohl auch nicht gekauft.

Und, wie wir alle wissen, sind ja Rocky Mountains nichts wirklich ausgefallenes....

Cheers

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (28. September 2006)

Du hast 10 Monate ein RMX liegen? Ich würde ja nen Schaden kriegen, wenn ich es nicht fahren könnte!
Klar gefallen mir Deine Bikes, aber so abwegig ist der Gedanke nicht gewesen. Auch, wenn er falsch war. Zum Flow kann ich nur sagen, dass das ne gute Wahl ist, denn es ist meinem Ex-Stiffee ja sehr ähnlich und auf nem Hardtail kann man ne Menge Spaß haben.
Klar sind Rockies ziemlich ordinär, aber gerade das kann ja auch mal reizvoll sein. Wer guckt denn nicht mal nem "billigen Flittchen" hinterher und denkt...?
Übrigens kann ich meine Signatur grad nicht ändern, hab´s schon versucht. Nicht, dass Ihr hier am Ende denkt, ich widerspreche mir selbst...


----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

Du hast vollkommen recht, ich habe wohl einiges an Schaden genommen in den zehn Monaten! War schwer, aber ich konnte es mir nicht leisten.
Und ja, billige verruchte Flittchen sind schon mal ne Sünde wert...

Ex-Stiffee???

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (28. September 2006)

Aber auf Dauer sind die Flittchen auch nicht das wahre, zumindest sehe ich das bei den Frauen so 
Ja, Ex-Stiffee


----------



## s.d (28. September 2006)

Also da muss ich dem Flo schon zustimmen wenn man sich eine SE kauft nur weils eine ist, dann ist das ein ziemlich doofer Grund weil so abartig limitiert sind die auch nicht so oft wie ich SEs sehe ich weiß ja nicht. Hauptsache es gefällt, es ist zwar schon noch so ne kleine Zugabe aber nicht der Hauptgrund, für mich zumindest nicht. Da gibts ja wie überall auch die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen. Die diesjährige SE vom Element zb ist meiner Meinung nach nicht halb so schön wie das Westpoint vom letzten Jahr wobei die SEs dieses Jahr allgemein nicht sooooooooo toll sind da gabs schon bessere Jahrgänge. Ich hab es jetzt inspiriert von Flos Erfolg mit dem Foto des Monats auch mal probiert und ein paar Pics bei den Vorschlägen reingestellt vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.

gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

Apropos Foto des Monats - bitte alle einfach mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur klicken und das Foto des Monats eines Rockyfahrers bewerten!

FLO


----------



## switchNB (28. September 2006)

Hallo Flo!

tu dem RMX bitte den Style-Gefallen und schraub die Spinergys da rein!

Bin mal gespannt, wo das mit den weissen Parts am Flow hinführt...


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. September 2006)

Die Spinergys passen halt schlecht in den RMX Hinterbau. 135mm auf 150mm!? Da müsstest du dir extra das neue Hinterrad mit 150mm Einbaubreite kaufen. Aber ich würd sie im Rasouli lassen. Ist einfach mal der absolute Abschuss die Spins im Hardtail.. Sieht sehr geil aus!!


----------



## switchNB (28. September 2006)

Achso, ich dachte das die 2005er RMX noch 135mm Hinterbau hatten und erst ab 2006 auf 150mm umgestellt wurde ...

Aber der Flo ha ja noch ein Switch, da würden die auch TOP passen, 
im Flow find ich die schon fast etwas TOO MUCH


----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

Ich muss dem Mario recht geben! Finde das auch einfach zu geil die Spins im  Flow! War eigentlich nur ein Versuch, aber wird erstmal bleiben. 
Im RMX passen aufgrund der Breite des Hinterbaus leider tatsächlich nicht. Wird man sehen, was noch kommt....
Werde da einfach mal hin und herwechseln und die Teile auch mal im Switch montieren, nur um zu sehen, wie das aussieht.

FLO


----------



## Jako (1. Oktober 2006)

so, wollte mein neues Rocky auch noch hier mal zeigen, das Gewicht beträgt incl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Ciclo 12,5kg. Die Steigfähigkeit auch mit ausgefahrener 130mm Gabel ist einwandfrei, und Bergab ist das Slayer einfach der Wahnsinn!! Gruß an alle Rocky-fahrer


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2006)

Das ist ein sehr,sehr schöner Slayer-Aufbau mit einer konsequent umgesetzten Komponentenauswahl!Da drauf steh ich   Mein Glückwunsch


----------



## numinisflo (1. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön aufgebaut. Ich liebe das alte Slayer!


----------



## Rm_7-Rider (1. Oktober 2006)

ich hab zwar noch kein foto von meinem Rocky da es noch im aufbau ist doch sobald es fertig is poste ich eins!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2006)

Mein Beitrag zur Gallery,solange in dieser Konstellation noch ein Bild möglich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (3. Oktober 2006)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem neuen Spielzeug.









Gruß
Martin


----------



## Verticaldriver (4. Oktober 2006)

Sodala nach ein bissi pimpen kam dies heraus, meine Bitch mit einer endlich gscheiden Federgabel, Poplock kommt noch... 

danke an den Zacki der mir bei der Montage und anderem holf   

und jetzt zu den Bildern die sagen nämlich mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2006)

War schon mal drin, aber jetzt mit "neuer" Gabel


----------



## Catsoft (6. Oktober 2006)

Und noch eins:


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch ein Foto von meinem Switch. Das Bild finde ich mal sehr gut gelungen...


----------



## Jendo (10. Oktober 2006)

Crazy Bild, Lingo.
Bei Gelegenheit würd ich den Dämpfer noch tauschen, denn bei schnellen Schälgen kommt der Vanilla R an seine Grenzen, aber ansonsten ein echt schickes Bike


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja, der Dämpfer wird auch noch getauscht, nur weiß ich noch nicht, was ich dafür nehmen soll. Den neuen Fox Van, nen DHX oder nen DHX Air...
Aber das kommt später


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Oktober 2006)

...Am Montag bestellt, gestern angekommen und heute mittag schon fahrbereit gewesen. Ist sehr verspielt.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2006)

Sehr geiles Flow hast du da Phone! Glückwunsch von mir - Gruß an Deco!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (20. Oktober 2006)

Mein Rocky Mountain Hammer, Stahlrahmen aus 1992, mit Noleen Crosslink Carbon aus 1996. Mehrfach Marathon und 24h bewährt 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Oktober 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Flow hast du da Phone! Glückwunsch von mir - Gruß an Deco!
> 
> FLO



Vielen Dank, werde ich ausrichten...


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2006)

schnappschuss update


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Oktober 2006)

neikless!!!!!!!!
OMG... wie geil ist das denn???!!!!!


----------



## maple leaf (25. Oktober 2006)

@neikless

pervers geil Deine RMX Interpretation!

respect bas


----------



## Alesana (25. Oktober 2006)

sattelstellung von dem rmx is aber ugly, sonst fädd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (25. Oktober 2006)

das flow DJ sowie das rmx erste sahne! am rmx missfällt mir der sattel allerdings auch 'n bissl. was kleiner, dezenteres wär schon schön.
und @ pHONe^dEtEcTor..absolut top, aber bitte..schwarze stütze, bashguard wech machen ;]


----------



## Alesana (25. Oktober 2006)

dein slayer is aber auch hammer. ich persönlich würde ja shiftguide und so lassen und nur nen 36er blatt mit führung. 

edit: heißt hedonist übersetzt lustmolch?


----------



## Hedonist (25. Oktober 2006)

@djbasti..ja nee, ich hab's mir ja extra deswegen an' start gebracht, weil man umwerfer montieren kann. am howler nicht und ich bin nun mal singletrailsurfer. immer schieben ist nervig.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedonist


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Oktober 2006)

Und auch hier nochmal die neuesten updates für alle Galleristen


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2006)

Moin, Moin!

Dann will ich auch mal  Ich hab mir einen CXR Crosser geleistet und hab ihn gestern beim Umbau mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen.





Allgemeines: Ich hab mir den RM Crosser geleistet, obwohl es sich um ein klassisches MeToo- Produkt handelt. Herstellung scheint Kanada zu sein, da im Gegensatz zu meinem Solo-Rennrad  ein "Build in Canada" auf dem Rohr prangt. Der Crosser hat nix, was ich nicht auch wo anders bekommen könnte, aber er passt halt in meine Sammlung. Preislich ist er mit Liste 1690,-- nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen, aber ein Kona ist auch nicht billiger. Es liegt aber für 105er schon am oberen Ende. Das Rad wiegt ohne sie Eggbeater 9,05 Kg in Rh. 54, das ist OK. Beschichtung ist wie immer bei RM über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die Leafs sind nur Aufkleber, aber immerhin sind sie unter Lack. Die hintere Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist vollkommen überflüssig, da die Gabel keine besitzt.  Das Oberrohr würde ich eher als zum Steuerrohr hin ansteigend bezeichnen und nicht als abfallen. Der Rahmen fällt daher eher 1-2 cm größer als gedacht aus.

Ausstattung: Das Rad hat eine komplette 105er 10Fach mit FSA Kurbel. Das ist Ok, ich hab aber doch lieber wieder auf 9-fach abgerüstet, ist einfach weniger anfällig. Entgegen der Ausstattungliste hat das Rad eine Easton 90x Vollcarbongabel, das ist schön leicht, aber nicht unumstritten. Um den Gabelschaft zu schonen, ist kein Plug verwendet sondern ein Außenklemmring  wie z.B. von Use verwendet. Glaube nicht das das funktioniert und hab gleich umgerüstet auf den FSA-Plug aus meinem Renner. Die Sattelstütze ist zwar aus Carbon, aber mit über 250 Gr. Bei Rennradlänge vollkommen indiskutabel. Der Rennradumwerfer wird über eine Umlenkrolle angesteuert. Das ist der Tribut an die Oberrohrkabelführung. Die ist wohl in, ich seh aber den Sinn nicht. Klassisch wäre mir lieber und RM könnte sich von den Mitbewerbern absetzen.  Der Kurbel ist der Oberhammer. Die Pappnasen haben eine Renradkurbel mit 130mm BCD verwendet. Als kleinstes Blatt kann ein 38 angeschraubt werden. Bin ich Hulk? Da ist gleich mal eine neue Kurbel fällig. Fehlen tun IMHO auch die Zusatzbremshebel, interessanterweise sind die Außenhüllen unterbrochen  Damit das Vorderrad ausgebaut werden kann ist am Gegenhalter für die Vorderradbremse eine Verstellschraube angebracht. Dadurch ist aber zwischen Vorbau und Halter so wenig Platz, dass das Kabel gekickt wird  Werde ich also auch noch tauschen.

Mal was Positives: Der "normale" Steuersatz ist schon ein Grund für den Rahmen.

Fazit: Eine nette Basis für einen Crosser, aber nicht konsequent zu Ende gedacht 

So das wars erst mal. Ich mach heute mal Bilder und stelle die bald rein.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2006)

So, ich war im GelÃ¤nde! Was soll ich sagen? GranatenmÃ¤Ãig. Bin auf Anhieb mit dem Bike klar gekommen. Das Teil beschleunigt wie eine Rakete und liegt gut. Bei meinem âaltenâ konnte ich nicht an den Bremsgriffen bergab und um Kurven. Mit dem RM auf Anhieb. Die Gabel scheint den Untergrund etwas zu entschÃ¤rfen und bietet so etwas wie Federungskomfort. 

 Das Rennen morgen kann kommen....  



Noch einen Nachtag zu meinem ersten Bericht. Ich habe wohl das erste CXR in D bekommen. War ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼r Dirk gedacht, aber da ich es fÃ¼r die Saison brauche hat er es weitergegeben.  Die regulÃ¤re Lieferung kommt wohl im November. Die EC90X Gabel ist ein Goodie, in Serie ist die 70X verbaut. Wenn der Bericht irgendwie negativ rÃ¼bergekommen ist muss ich mich entschuldigen. RM-Fans sind halt ein wenig kritisch und verwÃ¶hnt. Insgesamt ist es ein super Bike zu einem guten Preis! In Kleinigkeiten noch verbesserungswÃ¼rdig, aber  einen echten Schnitzer sehe ich nur bei der Kurbel. Das hat mich wohl etwas aufgeregt  Ist nach der ersten Nacht verraucht und nach der ersten Ausfahrt (fast) vergessen....


----------



## Monday (27. Oktober 2006)

Schön zuhören, das Du mit Deinem RM Querfeldeinrad zufrieden bist, im Notfall würde ich es Dir auch abkaufen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Oktober 2006)

Hedonist schrieb:


> ..und @ pHONe^dEtEcTor..absolut top, aber bitte..schwarze stütze, bashguard wech machen ;]



erstmal vielen Dank! Jaja, schwarze Stütze kommt noch, weiss aber nicht genau, welchen Durchmesser ich nehmen sollte. Hatte schonmal ein Switch, das hatte eine 26,8 Stütze, jedoch fällt so eine einfach rein ins Flow, während eine 27,2 Perfekt passt! Klar, ein wenig Toleranz ist immer da, aber ich will nix verdrücken und muss halt mal gucken, wie es denn noch so wird...

Zum Bashguard kann ich nur sagen, dass es jetzt Zeit wäre für ein Bilder-Update, denn es sind bereits WTP Royal Cranks in 165mm Länge verbaut, das Innenlager ist endlich mal angekommen...

Ach ja: Dein Slayer ist erste Sahne, tolle Farbe, geiler Aufbau usw, keep on pimpin Das Slayer ist wirklich immermehr mein Favorit, was Rocky Fullys angeht.


----------



## Jendo (27. Oktober 2006)

Ja, die Durchmesser der Sattelstützenaufnahmen haben sich bei Rocky mit der Zeit geändert. Das kann man ja nicht als Toleraz bezeichenen wenn anstatt 26,8 auf einmal 27,2 passt.
Auch am Switch passt definitv keine 26,8er Stütze mehr. Das wäre wie ein Strohhalm im Bierglas 
Also die Zeit verändert alle Rohrdurchmesser, aber das macht der Hersteller und nicht der Eastonrohrsatz...
Jendo


----------



## Alesana (28. Oktober 2006)

nene, ich fahr an meinem die tune stütze auch i n 27,2mm passt perfekt auch wenns 26,8mm sein sollte...






altes bild aber hatte ich hier nochned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2006)

switch, rmx und slayer (2006) habe 30,9mm Sattelstützmaß


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal mein neuestes:





Leider kommt der Farbton nicht hin. Der Rahmen ist in einem wunderschönen Silber, aber Metalic kommt auf dem Bild überhaupt nicht rüber....

Und ja, die Reifen werden noch getausch sobald Tufo endlich wieder Produziert


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2006)

Nach dem ersten Rennen ein Bild von dem (fast) endgültigen Aufbau...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3134285&postcount=1352

Nach ein paar Runden hatte ich das Fahrverhalten im Renntempo drauf und bin begeistert.  Solche Schräglagen in den Matschkurven hab ich mit meinem Alten nicht getraut. Die Gabel ist wirklich komfortabel, was auf Hamburger Wurzelkursen echt nett ist. Das Ergebnis war nicht ganz so dolle, aber das waren nur meine Beine  Als nächstes kommt noch eine andere Stütze....


----------



## blitzfitz (29. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuestes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch ohne Reifentausch ein Traum.


----------



## MTsports (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Robert ;

sieht sehr gut aus . 
Finde die roten Reifen richtig toll dazu , auch das silberne Lenkerband und auch sonst Deine ganzen Umbauarbeiten !  
Hast Dir wieder ein richtig geniales Bike zusammengestellt , wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg damit .

Love the ride !
Markus


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke Markus!

Auch ohne mein Umbauarbeiten ist das CXR ein tolles Bike.  (Auch wenn es fÃ¼r manche Ohren im andern Thread nicht so klang) Echtes "Upgrading" hab ich nur bei den LaufrÃ¤dern gemacht, alles andere ist persÃ¶nliche Vorliebe und muss nicht seinâ¦

Und wenn ich behauptet habe an dem Rad sein nix was man nicht auch woanders bekommen kÃ¶nnte stimmt das nicht ganz. Ein Stevens oder Ridley hat jeder, ein RM ist schon was besonderes 

Robert

P.S.: Das Rad wiegt so wie auf dem Bild 8,95 Kg 

P.P.S.: Einen ausdrÃ¼cklichen Dank an BA fÃ¼r die Lieferung des ersten verfÃ¼gbaren Bikes. Ich hoffe ich mache RM keine Schande. Leider sind die Bilder des anwesenden Sportfotografen vom Rennen am WE alle unscharf


----------



## SlayMe (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich wollte auch schon immer mal mein Slayer hier reinstellen, aber irgendwie bin ich nie dazu gekommen. Naja, zwei drei Jahre sind seither vergangen und das Rad ändert sich immer mal wieder ein bischen. Demnächst kommt noch die 2007er Talas rein. Später vielleicht noch ne XTR Kurbel - mal sehen.


----------



## Hedonist (31. Oktober 2006)

der trail ruft..


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. November 2006)

Na dann, viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (1. November 2006)

Na, dann will ich auch mal mein gutes Stück zeigen. 

2004 Element 2004 einmal im Einsatz ...





und einmal sauber ...


----------



## All-Mountain (1. November 2006)

@blitzfitz
Schönes Bike. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. November 2006)

Zeitlos schön


----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2006)

Schön!  Ich hab ein Vertex 70 in der Farbe, daher kann ich die Farbkombi einschätzen. Ist in echt noch viel schöner als auf Fotos.


----------



## blitzfitz (1. November 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> @blitzfitz
> Schönes Bike. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?



Mit Barends und Pedalen ca. 11,9kg. Die Stahlfedergabel (MX Pro ETA) wiegt eben ein wenig mehr. Dafür federt sie aber umso besser.  

Ralf


----------



## Quant (1. November 2006)

Mein schwarzer Flitzer im Schweden Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (2. November 2006)

hab auch noch was:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## All-Mountain (2. November 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Mit Barends und Pedalen ca. 11,9kg. Die Stahlfedergabel (MX Pro ETA) wiegt eben ein wenig mehr. Dafür federt sie aber umso besser.
> 
> Ralf



Die Barends würde ich mir (schon der Optik wegen) sparen. Trotzdem ein respektables Gewicht . Ich hab ne Pace-Luftgabel (1400g) drin und komme trotzdem nur auf 12,1 Kg (allerdings ein 20er-Rahmen und mit Scheibenbremsen).


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2006)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Element-Schätzchen:






Im Winter gibt's ne neue DEUS-Vorbau/Lenker/Steuersatz Kombi und die XT-Kurbeln von meinem Slayer wandern ins Element (das Slayer bekommt ne Atlas spendiert). Dann sollte das Gewicht so um die 11,8 liegen...


----------



## s.d (3. November 2006)

sehr stimmig aufgebaut


----------



## blitzfitz (3. November 2006)

gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## Monday (3. November 2006)

@ all mountain

mal an einen next lenker gedacht?

stimmt es, daß die pace nicht so sauber anspricht wie die konkurrenz?
wie bzw. was hat sie den bisher so ausgehalten?


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> @ all mountain
> 
> mal an einen next lenker gedacht?
> 
> ...



Würde zwar gut zur Pace passen, aber bei Carbon am Lenker hab ich irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl.... Deshalb kommt ein DEUS XC Low Riser dran.

Die Pace spricht mindestens so gut wie meine TALAS an und hat dieses Jahr schon etliche Km Isartrails wegstecken müssen. Dicke Empfehlung!


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2006)

Eines meiner Lieblingsteile am Element:


----------



## Lieser (3. November 2006)

so hier mal meine zwei







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. November 2006)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (3. November 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Eines meiner Lieblingsteile am Element:



Besser geht's nimmer.


----------



## s.d (8. November 2006)

Da ich ans Rasouli einige neue Teile gebastelt habe (Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsen, Laufräder) und ich es heute ausführlich zusammen mitm Flowzero ausgeritten habe poste ich hier mal n paar pics







[


----------



## Jako (9. November 2006)

hi s.d., cooler Bikehaufen, Du hast echt Geschmack  das beste Bier der Welt auf der Werkbank - Augustina hell  Gruß Jako


----------



## s.d (9. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> hi s.d., cooler Bikehaufen, Du hast echt Geschmack  das beste Bier der Welt auf der Werkbank - Augustina hell  Gruß Jako



Danke leider sinds nicht alle meine wobei auch nicht alle die gerade im Hause waren drauf sind. Das Augustl brauch ich zur bruhigung wenn ich an der Hayes rumschraube


----------



## Kind der Küste (9. November 2006)

ein schöner haufen ist das 
Augustina gibts hier im Norden nicht, da trinkt man Flens, Jever oder Becks.
Hier ist mal mein Flow. Dem einen oder anderem könnte es bekannt vorkommen.


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. November 2006)

Sehr schick! Und nur vom feinsten Aufgebaut.. Fast wie meins!!
Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Jendo (9. November 2006)

Sehr tolles Bike!
Aber auch der Kicker im Hintergrund gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## s.d (9. November 2006)

Ja wirklich sehr edel nimm doch zum abkleben am steuerrohr tesa den sieht man fast nicht und erfüllt seinen Zweck eben so. Mit deemax wärs sicher auch sehr geil


----------



## Kind der Küste (9. November 2006)

ja stimmt, das mit dem schwarzen Isolierband muss ich nochmal ändern.
Mein Bruder hat auf seinem Rasouli die Deemax drauf! Sind auch sehr sehr geil! Wenn er mal nicht zuhause ist, welchsel ich heimlich die Laufräder *g*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (9. November 2006)

überlegt doch mal ob ihr nicht tauschen wollt weil die deemax passen besser ins Flow und die DTs besser ins Rasouli wobei ich das jetzt nicht so gut beurteilen kann weil ich nicht weiß was für andere Parts am Rasouli sind aber ich würd das so machn


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Danke leider sinds nicht alle meine wobei auch nicht alle die gerade im Hause waren drauf sind. Das Augustl brauch ich zur bruhigung wenn ich an der Hayes rumschraube



Ja, das sind noch lange nicht alle Rockys in deinem Haus .
Ach ja meins ist ja z. Z. auch bei dir im hause


----------



## Sw!tch (9. November 2006)

ohh schöne flowss....
den sattel vom 2. wolt cih an mein switch bauen wenn ich irgendwann ma wieder geld für so kleinigkeiten übrig haben sollte


----------



## Xexano (10. November 2006)

Was ist denn das für ein genialer Satter @ Kinder der Küste
Sieht ja richtig gut aus. Wenn auch nicht grad sehr bequem?!  
Geniales Flow auf jeden Fall! 10 Points!
@s.d.: So muss ein Bike ausgeritten werden! 
Coole Werkstatt!


----------



## Kind der Küste (10. November 2006)

Der Sattel ist der Gobi von Fizik
Der ist recht bequem, kann mich nicht beschweren!

Ich glaube mein Bruder wird nicht tauschen wollen 
Auf die Laufräder mit den Tubless Highroller ist er besonders stolz.
Wenn ich heute dazu komme, werde ich mal ein Bild von dem Rad zeigen.
Sonst die Tage.

gruß


----------



## neikless (10. November 2006)

das flow ist ja mein ex bike und ich hatte zunächst demaxx drin noch zu sehen in meiner galerie die habe nicht grundlos zu dt´s gewechselt 
in dem bike steckt sehr viel arbeit und geld es wurde mit liebe aufgebaut
und immer weiter verbessert ... so wie es jetzt ist ist es perfect !
und die unterschrift von "the claw" auf der kurbel bring immer glück auf allen trails ...amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (10. November 2006)

hier mal das Rasouli von meinem Bruder.
Sind eben grade noch ne halbe st. bei uns auf der BMX bahn gewesen.
Matschig und Dunkel, aber hat spass gemacht









..ja ich weiss, der Teppich ist echt ******** und der ramsch drum herum fällt an wenn man umzieht 
...der kicker ist schon im neuen Domizil


----------



## iNSANE! (10. November 2006)




----------



## All-Mountain (10. November 2006)

Wie jetzt? Soll das heißen...

...nein, nein, das ist nicht INSANE!!! INSANE sitzt irgenwo geknebelt und gefesselt im Keller und seine neue (XC-bikende) Freundin hat gerade sein Switch verscherbelt und baut sich jetzt für die Kohle ein Team-Vertex auf...


----------



## soederbohm (10. November 2006)

Na ich vermute doch mal stark, dass das nicht Felix' einziges Bike in der kommenden Saison sein wird  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## silver02 (10. November 2006)

Moin aus der Heide,

hier ist mein fast fertiges Slayer 2005. Aufgebaut hab ichs selber, Teile ausgesucht hab ich solche, die günstig aber haltbar sind und mir natürlich auch gefallen mussten, ohne mich zu ruinieren. 









Details gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3172973#post3172973
Gruß
silver


----------



## Ani (10. November 2006)

ahhh, das slayer 70 cult  sehr fein! hab ich auch, nur n bissel bunter


----------



## silver02 (10. November 2006)

@ani jau, ziemlich viel rot dran an Deinem, aber auch schön, wobei ich, wie Du merkst eher die gedeckten Schwarztöne bevorzuge


----------



## Jako (11. November 2006)

hi silver, schönes Bike...... Rocky eben..... aber mach doch den 19" Aufkleber ab - der muß wirklich nicht dran sein  Gruß Jako


----------



## silver02 (11. November 2006)

hi jako,
danke, die überflüssigen Aufkleber mach ich noch ab, keine Sorge, aber nen 19" Aufkleber hab ich nicht gefunden... (Nur einen auf dem 20,5" steht  )
silver


----------



## Jako (11. November 2006)

...so kann man sich verschätzen.....lesen kann man es ja nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (11. November 2006)

Ja, ich weiß, Foto ist etwas unscharf  
Aber falls Dich Einzelheiten zum Bike interessieren, ich habs im OLD Slayer Thread beschrieben.
Schöne Grüße
silver


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. November 2006)

So, mein Flow hat auch ein Paar kleine Updates erhalten und folgende Parts sin noch in Planung:
Kurbeln: Diaboulus
Felgen: Syncros DPS


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. November 2006)

Sehr schön ! Schaut besser aus als meins !
Aber sobald ich mal wieder Geld habe, werde ich meins auch updaten!


----------



## Kind der Küste (19. November 2006)

yeah, sieht gut aus!


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. November 2006)

Danke Leute, kapier nur irgendwie nich, wiso ich immer diese Miniaturansicht hab wenn ich Bilder hochlade

in meiner Gallery die Bilder zeugen besserer Qualität


----------



## ka-ar (21. November 2006)

Hi Zwiebel,






z.B. so: -Geh ins Album, dann auf das Bild, rechte Maustaste
           -Eigenschaften, Kopier die ganze Zeile http://..........
           -bein Antworten dann Grafik einfügen
           -Kopieren und schon hast du dein "großes" Bild.

Wenn´s nicht genau genug war, sorry, ist schon spät


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. November 2006)

Danke, werds mir merken


----------



## iNSANE! (21. November 2006)

Noch einfacher: Unter Deinen Bildern in der Gallery steht "Forum Code" - den kopieren und in Deinen Post einfügen!


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. November 2006)

So hier jetzt nochmal (leider zum dritten mal) mit den bisher erfolgten Updates,
werd jetzt auch nich weiter nerven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_8694.jpg



Denk mal das sich hier richtig bin, hab den Tip bekommen ich solle mal mein Bike posten... Hoffe es passt hier rein und es gefällt euch?


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. November 2006)

Hey, 
Gratuliere zu deinem Crossfire!! Sieht man sehr selten.. Sieht aber sehr fein aus!! Viel Spaß damit!!

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Jendo (21. November 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_8694.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Denk mal das sich hier richtig bin, hab den Tip bekommen ich solle mal mein Bike posten... Hoffe es passt hier rein und es gefällt euch?








Ich war so frei und habe aus meiner Begeisterung zu diesem sicherlich einmaligen Crossfire das Bildchen nochmal direkt geladen 
Es ist wirklich ein schönes Geschoss und die Teilewahl ist auch mal wieder was anderes.
Wenn Du uns noch ein Bild von der antriebsseite gönnen würdest...wow!
mfg
Rob


----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hey,
> Gratuliere zu deinem Crossfire!! Sieht man sehr selten.. Sieht aber sehr fein aus!! Viel Spaß damit!!
> 
> Gruß,
> Mario



Vielen vielen Dank, ja muss sagen, dass Bike hat sich auch echt gelohnt, macht großen Spaß damit.....


----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

Ich war so frei und habe aus meiner Begeisterung zu diesem sicherlich einmaligen Crossfire das Bildchen nochmal direkt geladen 
Es ist wirklich ein schönes Geschoss und die Teilewahl ist auch mal wieder was anderes.
Wenn Du uns noch ein Bild von der antriebsseite gönnen würdest...wow!
mfg
Rob[/QUOTE]

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_035.jpg

Ist das gut so ??


----------



## Jendo (21. November 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:


> Ich war so frei und habe aus meiner Begeisterung zu diesem sicherlich einmaligen Crossfire das Bildchen nochmal direkt geladen
> Es ist wirklich ein schönes Geschoss und die Teilewahl ist auch mal wieder was anderes.
> Wenn Du uns noch ein Bild von der antriebsseite gönnen würdest...wow!
> mfg
> Rob








Ist das gut so ??[/QUOTE]

Ok, ich hätte auch einfach in dein Fotoalbum gucken können. Aber wozu einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

Find es nur schade, dass es hier in meiner Gegend nichts gibt, um es mal richtig auszufahren und seine Grenzen zu bringen......


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. November 2006)

@ Galaxy:    ******* so eins wollte ich auch, aber meinst du ich hätte eins gefunden? Nein... leider nicht 
Aber dafür hab ich jetz ein Switch Canuck


----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

@Flow,hast du ein Bildchen von Switch?
Wo man ma kucke kann ??


----------



## Kind der Küste (21. November 2006)

wow, sehr sehr nice!
Sieht echt klasse aus!
Sieht man wirklich selten! yeah!


----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

@Kind der Kuste,

Vielen dank


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. November 2006)

@ Galaxy: Mein Switch ist noch nicht ganz aufgebaut, aber schau mal in meine Galerie, da ist ein Bild von dem Rahmen mit den Teilen die ich bis jetzt schon habe.


----------



## GaLaXy (22. November 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> @ Galaxy:    ******* so eins wollte ich auch, aber meinst du ich hätte eins gefunden? Nein... leider nicht
> Aber dafür hab ich jetz ein Switch Canuck



@Flow,Also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mit dem Bike echt Glück gehabt habe..... War erst in Frankenthal bei nem RM-Händler, und der konnte es nicht mehr besorgen. Durch Zufall bin ich dann an Thorsten, GF vom Cycle Planet in Mainz gekommen, der grad kurz vorher auf ner Messe das letzte Bike gesehen und für mich dann ganz schnell bestellt hat. Ging also praktisch Knall auf Fall, weils halt auch das letzte war an das er drankommen konnte. So mussten wir dann nur noch die passenden Teile dazu zusammenstellen.... Muss auch sagen, dass sich die 6500,00 echt gelohnt haben, die wir da reingesteckt haben, allein schon die Technik is vom Allerfeinsten, vom Fahrgefühl kaum zu sprechen....

Aber wenn ich an das Bike nicht mehr drangekommen wäre, hätte ich mir auch so eins wie deins ausgesucht, ist echt ein schönes Bike und fährt sich bestimmt auch genial....... Hast nen echt guten Geschmack!!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (22. November 2006)

ohamahoaha das is ja saugeil!!

nur ne frage... is die diabolus chainguide ausplastic???


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (23. November 2006)

Sehr schönes RMX!

Würde das auch FAST genauso aufbauen!!


----------



## GaLaXy (23. November 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ohamahoaha das is ja saugeil!!
> 
> nur ne frage... is die diabolus chainguide ausplastic???



Vielen vielen Dank!!!!

Und um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen: Ja, aber ein sehr widerstandsfähiges Plastik... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (23. November 2006)

bitte 

und Ã¤hm was kost das teil... 100â¬? ich finde dann kÃ¶nnte man erwarten das das carbon ist und nicht plastik! aber gut


----------



## meth3434 (23. November 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> und ähm was kost das teil... 100? ich finde dann könnte man erwarten das das carbon ist und nicht plastik! aber gut



Es kostet sogar 109 (!) und deshalb finde ich sollte die führung aus lupenreinen Diamanten, die in handgearbeitete Titanfassungen eingesetzt werden, gefertigt sein und kurz bevor sie das Werk verlässt sollte man sie mit Druckertinte beträufeln damit das ding das verdammte geld auch wert ist! 

...

meth


----------



## Jendo (23. November 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Es kostet sogar 109 (!) und deshalb finde ich sollte die führung aus lupenreinen Diamanten, die in handgearbeitete Titanfassungen eingesetzt werden, gefertigt sein und kurz bevor sie das Werk verlässt sollte man sie mit Druckertinte beträufeln damit das ding das verdammte geld auch wert ist!
> 
> ...
> 
> meth



...ich glaube Du hast Recht!


----------



## GaLaXy (24. November 2006)

Also im Prinzip hast du ja recht........ ;-))))


----------



## Xexano (24. November 2006)

Mh... jetzt taucht das erste offizielle Crossfire-RMX auf. Hab schon gedacht, es kommt nie eins, da auch bei mir damals das Crossfire schon eine schwierige Angelegenheit gewesen wäre. Aber im Nachhinein bin ich ganz glücklich über die andere Farbe...  

Aber supergutes Crossfire, mit guten Kompos aufgebaut. 

Nur: Verkauf die Supermonster da im Hintergrund. Brauchste net! 

Manko 2: Das Crossfire hat noch keine Gebrauchsspuren! 5 Punkte Abzug vorest mal, da es noch nicht richtig ausgefahren ist!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. November 2006)

hier mal was klassisches von mir:
RM Blizzard 2004 mit Surly starrgabel.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. November 2006)

hallo

werde in kürze diese bike mein eigen nennen.

kann mir jemand sagen von welchem jahr der rahmen ist? und welches sattelstütze maß dieser hat?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. November 2006)

Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 1999. Nur in diesem Jahr hatte RM diese Art von Decals.
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. November 2006)

@ Bommel: Wie schwer/leicht ist das Element?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (24. November 2006)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 1999. Nur in diesem Jahr hatte RM diese Art von Decals.
> Gruß
> Baxter



so schauts aus denn davor waren sie wesentlich dünner und ab 2000 hatte es die Schrift die wir heute kennen mal abgesehen von den ganz neuen ab 2006


----------



## BommelMaster (24. November 2006)

irgendwas glaub ich mit 10 kg, schade dass der rahmen schon so alt ist, aber sollte ja trotzdem gut sein

sattelstütze ist dann 26,8mm oder?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. November 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> irgendwas glaub ich mit 10 kg, schade dass der rahmen schon so alt ist, aber sollte ja trotzdem gut sein
> 
> sattelstütze ist dann 26,8mm oder?



Ja, 26,8 mm!


----------



## s.d (24. November 2006)

Mit dem Element bist du auf jeden Fall noch sehr gut dabei und mit ein bisschen Konditon macht man den minimalen technischen Nachteil auch weg. Hab auch mal auf dem Weg vom Badesee nach Hause einem alten Sack mit so nem Super tollen neuen Karren gezeigt das RM rockt und ihn mit Badelatschen auf meinem gutan alten Hammer sauber verblasen ja das war herrlich


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. November 2006)

Ich sehe bei einem Element von 1999 nicht unbedingt einen technischen Nachteil. Ob nun Gleit oder Industrielager ist eigentlich ziemlich egal (ausser evtl. in der Lebenserwartung d. Lager). Plattformdämpfer bei der ausgereiften Kinematik ist auch eher zu vernachlässigen. Wichtig ist am Ende eh nur am Berg bzw. was man daraus macht.
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## BommelMaster (24. November 2006)

hab das radl über die bike inserate gefunden, nen tausender für das rad, tune naben sieht man net ansonsten sind die komponenten ersichtlich, denk das is ok, auch wenn der rahmen scho sehr alt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (25. November 2006)

Find ich nen bissl expensive ... ein Tausender würde ich dafür nicht mehr ausgeben. Keine Scheibenbremsen und das Material wird auch nicht besser ...


----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2006)

wie sehen die anderen das mit dem preis ? sind 1000 euro zu hoch? bin jetzt selbst unsicher. anfangs hats geheißen rahmen von 2002 oder so, aber wenn der doch von 99 ist schauts scho wieder ganz anders aus. disc aufnahme hinten wär allerdings dran, ist also ein neuerer hinterbau


----------



## All-Mountain (25. November 2006)

Ich würde auch keine 1000 dafür ausgeben. Zwar ein schöner Rahmen, aber  einige Parts (SID, Kurbeln, Bremsen...) würde ich postwendend austauschen.


----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2006)

Na ja, die Rahmen sind in guten Zustand in der Bucht nicht billig. Wenn der Zustand ist wie er uaf dem Bild erscheint finde ICH 1000,-- ok. Die Teile kann man ja in der Bucht verditschen, da bringen der Speedneedel und die Tune Laufräder noch richtig Geld


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Mit dem Element bist du auf jeden Fall noch sehr gut dabei und mit ein bisschen Konditon macht man den minimalen technischen Nachteil auch weg. Hab auch mal auf dem Weg vom Badesee nach Hause einem alten Sack mit so nem Super tollen neuen Karren gezeigt das RM rockt und ihn mit Badelatschen auf meinem gutan alten Hammer sauber verblasen ja das war herrlich




Ja so gehört sichs auch


----------



## Jendo (25. November 2006)

Ich muss mal ganz allgemein sagen, das gerade bei einem Rocky die Preise schnell zur Nebensache werden. Man schaue sich doch nur die UVP Preise an und denn Wert dieser Handbuild Bikes. Meiner Meinung nach verdient sich so ein tolles Bike wie sich Bommel zugelegt hat einfach einen schönheits Preis. Da spielt es sicherlich nicht so die Rolle ob es 1000 oder nur 800 sind oder wären.
Jeder sollte doch nach seinem eigenen Geldbeutel urteilen können und ob er das Bike braucht oder nicht. Also ich hab grad keine 1k übrig aber das Bike sieht wirklich wunderbar aus und würde mir auch sicherlich verdammt gut stehen. Der Schriftzug, die Lackierung und die Teile Wahl sprechen doch für sich Insofern freu ich mich für Bommel und sein neues Schätzchen. GRATULATION!
mfg Rob


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich muss mal ganz allgemein sagen, das gerade bei einem Rocky die Preise schnell zur Nebensache werden. Man schaue sich doch nur die UVP Preise an und denn Wert dieser Handbuild Bikes. Meiner Meinung nach verdient sich so ein tolles Bike wie sich Bommel zugelegt hat einfach einen schönheits Preis. Da spielt es sicherlich nicht so die Rolle ob es 1000 oder nur 800 sind oder wären.
> Jeder sollte doch nach seinem eigenen Geldbeutel urteilen können und ob er das Bike braucht oder nicht. Also ich hab grad keine 1k übrig aber das Bike sieht wirklich wunderbar aus und würde mir auch sicherlich verdammt gut stehen. Der Schriftzug, die Lackierung und die Teile Wahl sprechen doch für sich Insofern freu ich mich für Bommel und sein neues Schätzchen. GRATULATION!
> mfg Rob



Ja, man scheist auf das verdiente Geld, wenn man mit einem wunderbaren Rocky einen Single Trail runterfährt


----------



## s.d (25. November 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ja, man scheist auf das verdiente Geld, wenn man mit einem wunderbaren Rocky einen Single Trail runterfährt



JA ich arbeite ja nicht um das Geld aufm Konto zu bunkern weil da bringt es mir lange nicht so viel Spaß wie wenn es in Form eines RMs im Keller steht bzw wenn ich es fahre. Ich liebe es einfach


----------



## Kind der Küste (25. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> JA ich arbeite ja nicht um das Geld aufm Konto zu bunkern weil da bringt es mir lange nicht so viel Spaß wie wenn es in Form eines RMs im Keller steht bzw wenn ich es fahre. Ich liebe es einfach



Klar bringt es super viel Spaß, rad zu fahren und dazu noch ein sehr schönes (RM).
Trotzdem achte ich darauf, in welchem Verhältnis die Dinge zueinander stehen.
Mir persönlich wären 1000 zuviel für das Rad!
Gerade aus dem Grund, das man in der Buch schon Räder mit viel besserer Ausstattung, bzw. neueren Parts findet die unwesentlich teurer sind!


----------



## s.d (25. November 2006)

Gerade aus dem Grund schrieb:


> Naja alt bzw älter heißt nicht unbedingt schlechter als das neue Zeug manchmal ist es sogar genau anderst herum. Wenn die Teile wenig gefahren und gut gepflegt sind dann sind die sicher auch noch sehr gut. Bei ebay und auch bei diesem Angebot ist das hald schwer zu beurteilen man muss sich das Zeug am Besten selbst ansehen und dann können 1000 durchaus gerechtfertigt sein und der Laufradsatz oder andere Teile können ja auch erst 1 jahr alt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2006)

ich bin jetzt auch wieder stutzig geworden, der rahmen ist zwar schön, aber wenn ich mir überleg dass der schon 7 jahre auf dem buckel hat, und dazu noch die lücken in der ausstattung, da muss noch so viel gemacht werden dass das rad wirklich ein stimmiges gesamt packet ist, das wär mir glaub ich zu viel. würd ja das ganze kaufen und die hälfte wieder runterbaun und gegen andere teile ersetzen, und das wird mir einfach zu viel


----------



## Sw!tch (26. November 2006)

richtig, 1000 würd ich für so n altes teil nieee bezahlen!


----------



## maple leaf (27. November 2006)

mein Schatz!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. November 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> mein Schatz!



dein schatzzzzzz? gollum ? hoffe du sperrst deine süße nicht auch da im verlies(sm keller) ein


----------



## maple leaf (27. November 2006)

ne die is am bett festgekettet!


----------



## hornnebel (28. November 2006)

Endlich fertig!


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. November 2006)

Na da gratulier ich dir erstmal zu deinem sehr schönen DJ!! Ganze arbeit.. Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Kind der Küste (28. November 2006)

ja, das DJ ist sehr sehr geil!
Top!


----------



## s.d (28. November 2006)

Schick vor allem mit dem guten Skull-Seat sehr passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (28. November 2006)

hornnebel schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!



 echt richtig geil Dein DJ!

Neid pur bas


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. November 2006)

Das Dj ist der Wahn  !!!


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2006)

Dann bin ich wohl der einzige der das Flow Sculls irgendwie "Kinderhaft" findet. Die Lackierung gefällt mir gar nicht (Totenköpfe...irgendwie lachhaft!). Die Teile sind prima und sicherlich toll für Dirt  oder Street, aber irgendwie fehlt da die Bandbreite des Bikes (klar, ist ja auch ein DJ  )
mfg
Rob


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2006)

Stimmiges Vertex


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. November 2006)

skulls sind nicht jedermanns sache ich finds aber geil ! auch die augewählten parts passen rein ! würde es gern mal mit 24" LRS sehen vielleicht in weiß ... hau mal die sattelstütze weiter rein  perfektes dirt spass bike ! welche größe/länge ist das ?

die bremsleitung ist etwas arg lang oder machst du tripple-tailwhips / barspins damit ?


----------



## s.d (28. November 2006)

Wobei ich die Skulls aufm Sattl wesentlich schicker finde als die Comic-Skulls aufm Rahmen. Ansonsten schon sehr gut gworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (28. November 2006)

Die Skully sind echt ... naja egal! trotzdem kein schlechtes bike! viel spass mit der kiste


meth


----------



## hornnebel (30. November 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> skulls sind nicht jedermanns sache ich finds aber geil ! auch die augewählten parts passen rein ! würde es gern mal mit 24" LRS sehen vielleicht in weiß ... hau mal die sattelstütze weiter rein  perfektes dirt spass bike ! welche größe/länge ist das ?
> 
> die bremsleitung ist etwas arg lang oder machst du tripple-tailwhips / barspins damit ?



24"hab ich bewusst nicht reingehauen,und weiss,ich wollte 
halt nicht mitschwimmen mit der modewelle.sattelstuetze täuscht,hab schon die knie an den ohren.bremsleitung ist klar zu lang,da kommt von trickstuff noch ein rotor rein.
a ja größe des rahmens ist M ,ich find der ist schon riesig bei einer körpergröße von 1,78.


----------



## Alesana (30. November 2006)

ähm bremsleitung passt so schon, 24" is in dem rahmen eh nich so gut und sattelstütze bitte ganz rein machen, das argument mit knien an den ohren zieht nich, wenn deine sattelstütze ganz drinnen ist, dann dürfte die knapp unterhalb der knie sein, also genau perfekt und im sitzen geht immernoch zu fahren. hab den selben rahmen, sattelstütze ganz drinnen und passt perfekt obwohl ich 15cm größer bin


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Dezember 2006)

Habt Ihr sowas schon gesehen ?








*http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_path=bikes/*


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Dezember 2006)

toenköpfe find ich auch nicht so aber anso9nsten sehr geil. hätte auch gernein flow dj... 

glückwunsch


----------



## Alesana (4. Dezember 2006)

ich hätte mein flow dj gern los und nen verspielteres rad


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Dezember 2006)

Also wer ein State of the Art FLOW DJ sucht kann ja mal im Bikemarkt schauen...


----------



## bestmove (5. Dezember 2006)

> Also wer ein State of the Art FLOW DJ sucht kann ja mal im Bikemarkt schauen...


 Du wirst schon wissen, warum du das nicht ins Ebay setzt ...


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Dezember 2006)

Tu ich das?! Versteh ich jetzt nicht direkt.


----------



## bestmove (5. Dezember 2006)

Naja, Ebay liefert einem die bittere Wahrheit zum Wiederverkaufspreis  musste ich auch schon oft am eigenen Leib erfahren. Wenn man genug Zeit hat versucht man es halt über andere Verkaufsplattformen um den gewünschten Preis zu erzielen - durchaus völlig legitim  

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (5. Dezember 2006)

toll jetzt wird der markt mit flow dj überschwemmt, dann grieg ich für meins ja ganix mehr, dabei will ich doch sogern so nen 247^^


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

...noch nicht ganz fertig, warte noch auf eine Kefü und Reifen kommen auch noch richtige drauf, evtl. noch ein 50mm Vorbau, kommt drauf an, wie oft ich mir noch die Knie anschlage...


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schick so ganz in schwarz


----------



## soederbohm (5. Dezember 2006)

Update Slayer
- Sattel: WTB Pure V
- Felgen pimped


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Dezember 2006)

Aufkleber runter von den Felgen dann ists total UBER!!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. Dezember 2006)

ich finde es auch so super klasse!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Dezember 2006)

Ohman,
du verstehst die gewisse Ironie in meinem Post nicht richtig.
Jeder verdammte Forumsuser schreit mitllerweile, dass man die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter machen sollte, und ich wollte halt auch mal dasselbe sagen.

Aber es war nur halbironisch gemeint: Nur weil da jetzt keine Sun-Aufkleber drauf sind oder sonstwelche, sondern Maple-Leaf Teile, sinds immernoch Aufkleber und gehören runter bzw. da nicht hin... So ist das und wirds immer bleiben


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. Dezember 2006)

ich find allgemein und auch besonders diese maple leaf sticker too much völlig unnötig und mit drang zum kitsch hat doch so ein geiles bike garnicht nötig !


----------



## bike-it-easy (6. Dezember 2006)

@soederbohm:
Lass dich nicht kirre machen. Das sieht gut aus mit den Maple Leafs. 

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (6. Dezember 2006)

"Muss" ich von meinen DeeMax jetzt auch die Sticker runtermachen, weil es IRGENDEIN "Styler" mir vorschreibt?
Jungs...ich lach mich tot!


----------



## Alesana (6. Dezember 2006)

auf meinen dv waren nie aufkleber drauf    muss ich jetzt welche draufbabbn, damit ich die danach runterziehen kann?


----------



## s.d (6. Dezember 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> auf meinen dv waren nie aufkleber drauf    muss ich jetzt welche draufbabbn, damit ich die danach runterziehen kann?



Ja weil es der "Trend" so vorschreibt


----------



## maple leaf (6. Dezember 2006)

Aber das Switch und das Slayer gefallen richtig gut!


----------



## neikless (7. Dezember 2006)

manchmal ist weniger mehr und niemand scheibt jemanden was vor hier gehts doch um meinungsaustausch


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Dezember 2006)

Fett - nachdem die Fros ja auch öfters nur gelbe Felgen fahren sollte ich das endlich auch mal machen...dann bin ich viel fro(h)er!
*wondering*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Dezember 2006)

Oh man, ihr habt echt Sorgen...


----------



## Alesana (7. Dezember 2006)

das is der sinn des lebens über felgen zu diskutieren!! nur ich frag mich, ob mich das irgendwie sexuell weiterbringt


----------



## Kind der Küste (7. Dezember 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> das is der sinn des lebens über felgen zu diskutieren!! nur ich frag mich, ob mich das irgendwie sexuell weiterbringt



..jetzt ist Schluss, keine Intimitäten


----------



## meth3434 (10. Dezember 2006)

da es sich irgendwie so eingebürgert hat, hier nochmal den post ausm Switch thread, nur der hundertprozentigkeit halber: 


Hi,

die Familie hat Zuwachs bekommen, unser neuestes Mitglied: Rocky Mountain Switch Stealth (ehemals Felix' Stealth R.I.P.), jetzt in neuem Licht:










wenns einer kommentieren will, nur zu!

schönes we noch

meth


----------



## maple leaf (10. Dezember 2006)

einfach nur Großartig!


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Dezember 2006)

sehr sehr schickes bike!!!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Dezember 2006)

Übel dat dingens!! Boa, Spinergy!


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. Dezember 2006)

sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Jendo (11. Dezember 2006)

@Meth:
Du musst natürlich noch die Aufkleber von der Felge machen


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. Dezember 2006)

genau. das ist wieder die 0 8 15 antwort!
ganz sporadisch einfach mal aufkleber ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
hier mal ein Bild zu erst ohne Worte von meiner Seite aus !





Später gibt es mehr Infos dazu !


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2006)

Nice gefällt irgendwie solche "Zwitter" sollen ja die Vorzüge beider Materialien optimal ausnützen wobei isch dem Carbonzeugs ja immer noch ein bisschen kritisch gegenüber stehe man wird sehen..


----------



## bangert (11. Dezember 2006)

Das Teil ist Hammer.... habe es mir auch bestellt.
Es gibt glaube ich nur 5 Stück in Deutschland.
Leider muss ich mich dafür von meinem etsX70 trennen.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2006)

>Entscheidende Frage: Was wiegt das Teil?


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Dezember 2006)

ach du heilige *******.....
was für ein geiles switch


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Dezember 2006)

@ Switch: WHAT?! 

Sehr geil, ich sehe gerade dasses nur von Meistern geschweist worden ist!
Das kann nur toll sein!


----------



## Monday (11. Dezember 2006)

Hab von vielen Rennradlern nur negatives über Alu/Carbon-Rahmen gehört.

Sieht aber nicht schlecht aus.

Gewicht/Größe? Preis?


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> Hab von vielen Rennradlern nur negatives über Alu/Carbon-Rahmen gehört.
> 
> Sieht aber nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> Gewicht/Größe? Preis?



Deshalb auch meine Frage. Bei RR sind die Teile meist schwerer. daher bin ich über mein AL:50 auch froh.


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2006)

Carbon hin oder her. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich lieber den Inhalt der Vitrine im Hintergrund nehmen  .

OT: Was neues von meiner Homepage gegen Winterfrust: Sommer 2006, Apt/Provence


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (11. Dezember 2006)

Tom, in der momentanen Zeit bringen mich solche Bilder zum verzweifeln!
Sehr sehr schön. Und das Vertex gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## bangert (12. Dezember 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> Hab von vielen Rennradlern nur negatives über Alu/Carbon-Rahmen gehört.
> 
> Sieht aber nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> Gewicht/Größe? Preis?



Ich bin mal ein Cinelli gefahren mit Carbon-Hinterbau.
War sehr zufrieden. In meiner Gewichtsklasse spielen ein paar Gramm mehr aber eh keine Rolle. Von daher habe ich das Gewicht vom Vertex nicht erfragt.
Der Preis ist der selbe wie das normale Vertex Team, also 1650.- .
Welche Grössen produziert worden sind weiss ich nicht, ich bekomme eins in 19".
Das auf dem Bild dürfte ein 15" oder 16,5" sein.
In den kleinen Grössen sehen die Rahmen irgendwie immer besser aus!!!!


----------



## bike-tom.de (13. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> >Entscheidende Frage: Was wiegt das Teil?


Habe den Rahmen gewogen und in 18" hatte er so ca. 1580g


----------



## MTsports (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi @all,

hier noch ein paar Einzelheiten:
1.	Rahmen gibt es nur 20mal weltweit
2.	Rahmengewicht 1583g

Rocky Mountain wollte mit diesem Rahmen für ihre TEAM-Fahrer ein Bike schaffen das so leicht , comfortabel, steif und trotzdem noch in der von uns allen geliebten Rocky Mountain Stabilität ist. Wie kein Vertex, das es bisher gab!
Leider wurden die Ingenieure von Rocky Mountain in diesem Fall von der Realität wieder eingeholt, denn sie mussten nach der Produktion feststellen , dass der Rahmen ca 270g schwerer ist als der handelsübliche Scandium Rahmen, ja sogar schwerer als der Aluminium .
Somit wurde die Produktion dieses Rahmens auch gleich nach den 20Stück wieder eingestampft.
Was aber wieder für einen wahren Rocky Mountain Fan der immer auf der Suche nach etwas besonderem ist bedeutet, das er in diesem Fall etwas bekommt was jetzt schon eine absolute Rarität darstellt und in einer Sammlung daher nicht fehlen sollte !

Und weil er so Einzigartig ist und wahrscheinlich auch bleiben wird hier nochmal ein besseres Bild :





@bangert
den Rahmen wird es in Deutschland 20mal geben, da der Deutschland Importeur Dirk Janz alle davon aufgekauft hat !  
Der Preis liegt sogar im UVK nur bei 1690  
Und der Rahmen im Bild ist ein 18Zoll, den man(n) oder auch Frau noch erwerben kann.

@Catsoft
Rahmengewicht bei 18Zoll = 1583g

@Monday
kann eigentlich nichts negatives über die Rocky Mountain Rahmen mit Alu in Verbindung mit Carbonhinterbau berichten .
Das es aber natürlich Unterschiede zwischen einem Canyon , Cube , Red Bull usw. zu einem Rocky Mountain in den Fertigungsstandards gibt ist uns wohl allen klar  
( nur Ironisch gemeint , man braucht nicht darauf eingehen ! )


----------



## Jendo (13. Dezember 2006)

Der Frame ist wirklich heiß!
Schade das das Gewicht nciht wirklich sooo der Hit ist, aber ein Traum aus Canada ist es alle mal!
Rob


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2006)

Ein Traum ist es, aber das mit dem Gewicht hatte ich befürchtet  Und dafür nur Lackiert? Och nööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bangert (13. Dezember 2006)

Naja, ich hatte das teil heute in der Hand. Es ist schon sehr, sehr schön!!!
Und die paar Grämmer mehr kann ich verkraften.
Also von mir ein klares: Och Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Dezember 2006)

Also ich kann dieser ungeteilten Zustimmung nicht zustimmen.
Ist schon seltsam mit dem Carbon...seit es auf der Eurobike wirklich jeder Hersteller, besonders auch die billigen, in der einen oder anderen Form hatten, umweht Carbon nur noch so ein Taiwan Wind...Weil alle Rahmen letztlich gleich waren.
Bin mir sicher wenn man nur etwas sucht dass man einen vergleichbaren Rahmen für billiger findet.
Und ich finde das Scandium Vertex wesentlich edler als dieses Ungeheuer mit Monster Ausfallenden.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Also ich kann dieser ungeteilten Zustimmung nicht zustimmen.
> Ist schon seltsam mit dem Carbon...seit es auf der Eurobike wirklich jeder Hersteller, besonders auch die billigen, in der einen oder anderen Form hatten, umweht Carbon nur noch so ein Taiwan Wind...Weil alle Rahmen letztlich gleich waren.
> Bin mir sicher wenn man nur etwas sucht dass man einen vergleichbaren Rahmen für billiger findet.
> Und ich finde das Scandium Vertex wesentlich edler als dieses Ungeheuer mit Monster Ausfallenden.


ACK 

Rocky ist halt auch "nur" ein Großserienhersteller und sie haben IMHO dieses Jahr ne Menge "me too" Produkte im Sortiment. Und ums Rennteam ist es leider auch still geworden. Mal schauen wo die Reise von RM hin geht. Unternehmerisch vieleicht alles verstanändlich, schließlich kaufen die Leute auch den Touareg von Porsche 

oder wie schon der ehemalig zuständige RM Mitarbeiter hier kundtat: "RM ist nicht mehr die Firma die es vor 10 Jahren war...." 

Ich kauf mir ein "normales" Vertex 70 für den Renneinsatz, das reicht und hält (hoffentlich)


----------



## Ollman (14. Dezember 2006)

@ MT Sports,

kannst Du mal ein paar Fotos vom Übergang des Carbon Hinterbaus zum Hauprahmen machen? Würde mich interessieren wie dies gelöst ist. Besten Dank. Ist der Hauptrahmen ein Scandium oder ein normaler Taperwall ?

@all
Weiß jemand ob es dieses bike evtl. nächstes Jahr als "normales" Vertex geben wird. Mir würde das bike schon sehr gut gefallen, wenns dann noch ein bischen leichter wäre  
Oder wird es wie bei allen, ein komplettes aus Carbon geben 
Wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht. Was meint Ihr ?

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## MTsports (14. Dezember 2006)

@ Ollman

1. Leider wurden die Ingenieure von Rocky Mountain in diesem Fall von der Realität wieder eingeholt, denn sie mussten nach der Produktion feststellen , dass der Rahmen ca 270g schwerer ist als der handelsübliche Scandium Rahmen, ja sogar schwerer als der Aluminium .
Somit wurde die Produktion dieses Rahmens auch gleich nach den 20Stück wieder eingestampft.

( habe ich ja schon geschrieben )

2. Der Hauptrahmen ist aus Scandium

3.für weitere Bilder sende mir bitte eine Emailadresse , möchte nicht das ganze Forum damit zu ballern .

Gruß Markus


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> oder wie schon der ehemalig zuständige RM Mitarbeiter hier kundtat: "RM ist nicht mehr die Firma die es vor 10 Jahren war...."



Leut, kann doch auch nicht mehr so sein wie  vor 10 Jahren. Wenn dem so wäre, würde es RM sicherlich nicht mehr geben.
Das Rad muss sich immer weiter drehen. Die globale Entwicklung schreitet voran, mit oder ohne  Rocky. So einfach ist es. Ob man es wahr haben will oder nicht.

RK


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2006)

MTsports schrieb:


> weitere Bilder sende mir bitte eine Emailadresse , möchte nicht das ganze Forum damit zu ballern .



Doch bitte tu es...



Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Leut, kann doch auch nicht mehr so sein wie  vor 10 Jahren. Wenn dem so wäre, würde es RM sicherlich nicht mehr geben.
> Das Rad muss sich immer weiter drehen. Die globale Entwicklung schreitet voran, mit oder ohne  Rocky. So einfach ist es. Ob man es wahr haben will oder nicht.
> 
> RK



Genau DAS hab ich doch gesagt. Unternehmerisch verständliches Handeln, glücklich muß ICH damit nicht sein. Porsche hat auch mehr als 911er im Angebot, aber ist DAS noch Porsche? (Für !MICH!)


----------



## MTsports (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi @all ,

habe die Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum hochgeladen .


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2006)

Danke! Schönes Teil


----------



## GaLaXy (14. Dezember 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Mh... jetzt taucht das erste offizielle Crossfire-RMX auf. Hab schon gedacht, es kommt nie eins, da auch bei mir damals das Crossfire schon eine schwierige Angelegenheit gewesen wäre. Aber im Nachhinein bin ich ganz glücklich über die andere Farbe...
> 
> Aber supergutes Crossfire, mit guten Kompos aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Erst mal vielen Dank für das Kompliment!  Habe mir auch große Mühe mit der Ausahl der Kompos gegeben....

Und zum Manko 2: Zum Zeitpunkt des Foto-Knipsens war es auch noch komplett neu und tatsächlich ungebraucht, also keine Sorge, alles andere wurde bereits nachgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (15. Dezember 2006)

MTsports schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> den Rahmen wird es in Deutschland 20mal geben, da der Deutschland Importeur Dirk Janz alle davon aufgekauft hat !
> Der Preis liegt sogar im UVK nur bei 1690
> Und der Rahmen im Bild ist ein 18Zoll, den man(n) oder auch Frau noch erwerben kann.




Hier zu bekommen : www.bikediscount.de


----------



## Clemens (17. Dezember 2006)

Back to the roots...  Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit!!!


----------



## Dano (17. Dezember 2006)

nachdem der DH´iller da ist, RM7 etwas entschärft zum T(t)ourenfahren


----------



## Monday (17. Dezember 2006)

hi,

schönes rm7, sieht mit flat bar aber ganz schön komisch aus.


----------



## Dano (17. Dezember 2006)

@Monday, 
Ist Geschmackssache, Singlecrown und Rizer find ich nicht so schön, hatte ich auch ausprobiert. 

Ist daher ein 660mm Salsa Lenker gewurden.


----------



## el Lingo (18. Dezember 2006)

Hey, das RM7 steht doch an der Eckertalsperre im Harz, nicht wahr!?
Können wir ja fast mal ne Runde fahren gehen...


----------



## bikeandi (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

mein Rocky ist jetzt endlich fertig geworden, wer will kann sichs in meinem Foto-Album anschauen!  

MfG Andi


----------



## maple leaf (18. Dezember 2006)

schönes Teil!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2006)

hornnebel schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!



Ganz toll, nur haste die Kettenspanner verkehrt drauf, wennste damit in der Position n Bier aufmachts, oder ne Spezi, läuft ja alles aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> ...Dann bin ich wohl der einzige der das Flow Sculls irgendwie "Kinderhaft" findet. Die Lackierung gefällt mir gar nicht (Totenköpfe...irgendwie lachhaft!)...





Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> skulls sind nicht jedermanns sache ich finds aber geil !...
> ...die bremsleitung ist etwas arg lang oder machst du tripple-tailwhips / barspins damit ?





s.d schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Skulls aufm Sattl wesentlich schicker finde als die Comic-Skulls aufm Rahmen. Ansonsten schon sehr gut gworden





meth3434 schrieb:


> Die Skully sind echt ... naja egal! trotzdem kein schlechtes bike! viel spass mit der kiste...





Alesana schrieb:


> ähm bremsleitung passt so schon, 24" is in dem rahmen eh nich so gut und sattelstütze bitte ganz rein machen, das argument mit knien an den ohren zieht nich, wenn deine sattelstütze ganz drinnen ist, dann dürfte die knapp unterhalb der knie sein, also genau perfekt und im sitzen geht immernoch zu fahren. hab den selben rahmen, sattelstütze ganz drinnen und passt perfekt obwohl ich 15cm größer bin





hornnebel schrieb:


> 24"hab ich bewusst nicht reingehauen,und weiss,ich wollte
> halt nicht mitschwimmen mit der modewelle.sattelstuetze täuscht,hab schon die knie an den ohren.bremsleitung ist klar zu lang,da kommt von trickstuff noch ein rotor rein.
> a ja größe des rahmens ist M ,ich find der ist schon riesig bei einer körpergröße von 1,78.





Sw!tch schrieb:


> toenköpfe find ich auch nicht so aber anso9nsten sehr geil. hätte auch gernein flow dj...





Alesana schrieb:


> ich hätte mein flow dj gern los und nen verspielteres rad



Also die halbe Welt fährt viel mehr Totenköpfe an 2006er Specialized P2 als es überhaupt Skull SE Flows gibt usw... nur sieht mans da nicht soo gut, weil die besser ins Design "integriert" sind, bzw. steht Speci nicht so sehr zu seinen Skulls... Besorge dir am besten noch Maniac Skull Pedale!!! 

Die Bremsleitung passt schon, kommt ein wenig lang rüber, aber wenn man richtig guckt, dann passts, nur bitte keinen Rotor hinmachen, ich persönlich mag den nicht. Alle BMXer benutzen den nicht bzw. bauen den ab und auf einmal kommt ein hydraulik Rotor fürs MTB und ist eine Innovation... Rotor = Oldsewl! IMHO

Knie an den Ohren ist ja wohl Quatsch, wer mit nem Dirtbike im sitzen fährt, ist wohl nicht mit dem richtigen Rad unterwegs...

Und Das Flow in S hat dieselbe Geo, wie ein Last Raffnix, also sollte es wohl verspielt genug sein, eine Stufe verspielter wäre nur ein BMX, oder irre ich mich??? Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, zu dir passt eh ein Stahlrahmen besser! Mosh on...


----------



## Dano (18. Dezember 2006)

@el Lingo: ja ist am Eckerstausee, Respekt
Hast ne PM


----------



## el Lingo (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich kenne mich eben gut aus in der Gegend um mich herum. Auch wenn´s knapp 150km weg ist...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Dezember 2006)




----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2006)

bamm ! man sieht das geil aus ! deins ?


----------



## Kind der Küste (22. Dezember 2006)

nice 1!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennradjohann (22. Dezember 2006)

na dann zeig ich auch mal eines meiner Retros..
IS ein Hammer 95 mit XT Daumenschaltern XT XTR Mix... und fast fertig, ein paar Sachen werden noch ausgewechselt, UW, Reifen Sattelstütze...
Das Ding hat nen Neuen Rocky Decorsatz, da der alte etwas fertig war...


----------



## Rennradjohann (22. Dezember 2006)

weiss einer wie man hier auch größere als 60MB Bilder reinbekommt, habe gesehen mache habens im Textfeld drin..


----------



## Xexano (22. Dezember 2006)

Lade das Originalbild in deinem Fotoalbum hoch, kopier den Link zu dem Bild und dann setz den im Textfeld so ein

[ IMG] Link [ / IMG]


----------



## nadhorn (23. Dezember 2006)

Der canadische Santa Claus war gerade da ! 



Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Dezember 2006)

Tolles Rad! Zeigt mal wieder die Wandlungsfähigkeit dieses Rads.
Wenn ich dennoch darf...auch wenn die FOX GANZ sicher über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist...ist sie dennoch leider nicht Weiss. Die Schwarzen Komponenten gehen dagegen total in Ordnung wie ich finde.
Geile Laufräder! Viel Spass!
Und auch Frohes Fest.


----------



## bestmove (23. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Tolles Rad! Zeigt mal wieder die Wandlungsfähigkeit dieses Rads.
> Wenn ich dennoch darf...auch wenn die FOX GANZ sicher über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist...ist sie dennoch leider nicht Weiss. Die Schwarzen Komponenten gehen dagegen total in Ordnung wie ich finde.
> Geile Laufräder! Viel Spass!
> Und auch Frohes Fest.



Hmm, ne weisse FOX ... würde ich gern mal sehen wollen aber ich finde die schwarze passt auch gut zum hinteren Carbon und Dämpfer. Jedenfalls sehr schönes bike, nur der Carbonlenker würde mich beunruhigen ...


----------



## maple leaf (23. Dezember 2006)

wirklich ein super schönes slayer! 

Ist das ne hope moto? wenn ja, würde mich mal das die Performance und das Gewicht interessieren!


----------



## nadhorn (23. Dezember 2006)

> Wenn ich dennoch darf...auch wenn die FOX GANZ sicher über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist...ist sie dennoch leider nicht Weiss. Die Schwarzen Komponenten gehen dagegen total in Ordnung wie ich finde.


Natürlich darfst du. Ich habe natürlich auch über eine Gabel in Weiss nachgedacht.Habe mich aber aus zwei Gründen anders entschieden:1.wäre mir dies in Kombination mit den Laufrädern zu viel Weiss geworden.2.wollte ich unbedingt eine Fox.


> Ist das ne hope moto? wenn ja, würde mich mal das die Performance und das Gewicht interessieren!


Ja,ist eine moto.Zur Performance kann ich natürlich noch keine sachlich fundierte Aussage tätigen.Erster Eindruck=großartig. Obwohl nicht eingefahren wirkt sie trotz meiner über 90 Kg wie ein Wurfanker.Das hat natürlich seinen "Preis" beim Gewicht=1.400g 
Gruß
Nadhorn


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön! 
die Dt Swiss laufräder passen da perfekt rein!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike, was hat der Spass denn gekostet?!

Die weissen Laufräder passen super rein!

Großes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadhorn (25. Dezember 2006)

> was hat der Spass denn gekostet?!


Frage mich lieber nicht.... Die Weihnachtsgeschenke für die nächsten 50 Jahre 
Gruß
Nadhorn


----------



## nagus (28. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein neues und frisch aufgebautes Rocky Mountain Element 70 Retro!

Grüße Frank


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Dezember 2006)

Super Sache! Ist das Element aus der bucht?


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (28. Dezember 2006)

Hab meinem zu Weihnachten auch einen Satz weiße Laufräder geschenkt!
Hat sich richtig gefreut ;-) - und ich eigentlich auch...


----------



## Baumi76 (28. Dezember 2006)

aber Satteltasche und Klingel am Vorbau?


----------



## Catsoft (28. Dezember 2006)

Klingel? Ist das nicht ein HAC4


----------



## s.d (28. Dezember 2006)

Das Element Retro rockt sehr schick, das Slayer natürlich auch aber die Satteltasch stört ein bisschen auch wenns funktionell ist.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:


> Hab meinem zu Weihnachten auch einen Satz weiße Laufräder geschenkt!
> Hat sich richtig gefreut ;-) - und ich eigentlich auch...



Hmm lecker  Die weißen DT-Felgen würden sich auf meinem schwarzen Slayer auch gut machen...


----------



## Baumi76 (28. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Klingel? Ist das nicht ein HAC4




Da hast du Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (28. Dezember 2006)

schön wärs wenns dt felgen wären, das sind leider rodi dh felgen....


----------



## soederbohm (28. Dezember 2006)

daHab mich auch schon gewundert, wo Tom da DT-Felgen gesehen hat.

Bin auch schon schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir den EX1750-LRS zulegen soll. Mein Händler checkt zur Zeit mal, was er mir für ein Angebot machen kann. Ansonsten halt doch Syncros Naben und Felgen in weiß.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> daHab mich auch schon gewundert, wo Tom da DT-Felgen gesehen hat.
> 
> Bin auch schon schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir den EX1750-LRS zulegen soll. Mein Händler checkt zur Zeit mal, was er mir für ein Angebot machen kann. Ansonsten halt doch Syncros Naben und Felgen in weiß.
> 
> ...



Genau die EX1750 meinte ich. Hab die nämlich heute auf der DT-Swiss-Seite endeckt und finde die Dinger schon recht schön. 
Aber da ist doch etwas mehr Rot-Anteil drin:





Zu Martin's Chanuck-Slayer wäre das natürlich von der Farbe her ein Traum...


----------



## s.d (28. Dezember 2006)

Das Rote ist doch bloß ein Aufkleber oder? also könnte man bei Bedarf ja abmachen


----------



## soederbohm (28. Dezember 2006)

Jaja, Aufkleber entfernen...das hatten wir doch schonmal. Bei mir würde lediglich der DT-Aufkleber verschwinden und durch ein rotes Ahornblatt ersetzt werden.
Andererseits: Vielleicht ist das dann schon zuviel weiß...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (28. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Bin auch schon schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir den EX1750-LRS zulegen soll. Mein Händler checkt zur Zeit mal, was er mir für ein Angebot machen kann.


Hab eine Bestellung seit September laufen für die EX 1750 und die können einfach nicht liefern, nächster Termin Ende Januar  aber scheinbar sind ein paar wenige LRS, doch schon an einige Priviligierte ausgeliefert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohpa (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Hier eine kleine Geschichte.

Im Frühsommer ist an meinem RockyMountain Element Team, Jg. 2000, über dem Tretlager der Rahmen gebrochen (Bild angehängt) Da die Garantiezeit von fünf Jahren fast über ein Jahr überschritten war, lehnte RM eine Garantieübernahme ab. Nach einigem E-Mailverkehr mit Bilddokumentation, zeigte sich dann RM "teilkulant" und boten mir einen Element Team Rahmen, Jg. 2006, zum halben Preis an. Mir war aber damit nicht richtig geholfen, da der 2006er Rahmen keine V-Brakeaufnahmen hatte und meine zwei wertvollen LRS überflüssig waren. Schlussendlich war RM bereit einen 2006er Element Team Rahmen, mit Sattelstreben für V-Brakes auszurüsten. Das könne aber einige Zeit?? dauern. Ich sagte zu. Nach längerem Bike-Entzug fragte ich dann bei einer auf Alu spezialisierten Firma nach, ob sie mir den Bruch schweissen könnten. Nach einer schriftlichen Erklärung, dass er keine Verantwortung übernehme, wurde geschweisst (Bild angehängt) Schon nach kurzer Zeit dachte ich beim Biken nicht mehr daran und gab wieder Vollgas. Im Kopf begann sich dann langsam die Idee einzunisten, mit dem neuen Rahmen ein sub 10 kg Fully aufzubauen. Und wenn schon, dann schon mit Disc's. Also nahm ich mit RM wieder Kontakt auf, sie sollen mir jetzt doch einen normalen 2006er Rahmen schicken. Zu spät, die Sonderanfertigung war unterwegs. Die Idee mit dem sub 10 kg Fully war aber in meinem Gehirn bereits eingebrannt und ich begann mich nach geeigneten Komponenten umzusehen. Mir war klar, dass das Ganze nicht so einfach (günstig) zu realisieren war. Der erste Dämpfer erfolgte dann auch gleich. Der Rahmen war alleine schon fast 100 g schwerer als ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Zudem störten mich plötzlich die überflüssigen Sockel für die V-Brakes. Also weg damit. Die ganze Aktion nahm dann ziemlich viel Zeit in Anspruch. Als ich mit dem Lackieren etc. fertig und zufrieden war, musste ich schmerzlich erfahren, dass auf Alu die Farben schlecht, wenn überhaupt, haften. Also das Ganze von vorne, aber diesmal mit einer geeigneten Grundierung. Die Anfertigung der Ahornblätter (Bild angehängt) nahm weitere Zeit in Anspruch. Der Rahmen wurde weiter erleichtert, indem ich die 8mm Achsen der Drehpunkte und die M6-Schrauben, aufbohrte. Total konnte ich den Rahmen um 95 g erleichtern. Mir kam dann aber auch das Glück zu Hilfe. Zwei Nobby Nics waren mit 445 und 462 g deutlich leichter als eingeplant. Dafür wogen andere Teile wieder mehr als vom Hersteller angegeben. Aber wem erzähle ich das?

Wenn die Küchenwaage stimmt, sollte das Bike, wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, knapp unter 10 kg wiegen. 
Zuerst wollte ich die Gabel noch umlackieren (etwas in Weiss oder Rot und mit Ahornblättern) Es gefällt mir aber jetzt auch so gut.

alles Gute fürs 2007   wünscht Euch Opa!







[/URL][/IMG]


noch einmal in einem anderen Licht






[/URL][/IMG]


Das "alte" geschweisste, fährt nun meine Frau. Sie ist auch 180 cm gross und es passt prima 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jendo (31. Dezember 2006)

Sehr heißer Hobel! Und das Gewicht ist ja ein wirklicher Traum 
Guten Rutsch,
JEndo


----------



## Monday (1. Januar 2007)

hallo opa,

habe gerade dein element im leichtbauthread bestaunt.

sehr sehr schön  auch das rad deiner frau  

wie fährt sich die R7???


----------



## Alesana (1. Januar 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Das "alte" geschweisste, fährt nun meine Frau. Sie ist auch 180 cm gross und es passt prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe, fahr den selben rahmen. mir is der hinterbau 12 mal gebrochen. habs allerdings edler aufgebaut, kommt bei mir knapp unter 10kg halt mit tune und so gedöns. ich mach demnächst ma nen bild.

flow mit gekürztem hinterbau und wieder 24". klick to rate:


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Januar 2007)

ooohhhh wenn ich gesehen hätte das das 24er snd hätt ich bestimmt keine zehn gegeben naja wayne


----------



## Alesana (1. Januar 2007)

mit 24" fährt sich das rad besser :> ich geh nich nach trend 26" oder 24" sondern mir kommts nur aufs fahrgefühl drauf an. aber danke für den 10er


----------



## Flowz (1. Januar 2007)

feines flow^^find 24" persöhnlich auch besser....


----------



## kohpa (1. Januar 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> hallo opa,
> 
> habe gerade dein element im leichtbauthread bestaunt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Monday,

War mit dem Bike erst dreimal im Gelände. Ich bin immer noch am Pröbeln wie ich die R7 optimal einstelle (Druck, Zugstufe) Aber was ich schon jetzt sagen kann, sie ist um Welten steifer als die Mars Super am alten Bike.

Gruss Opa


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2007)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Element Race '97, mit Klarlack lackiert, Aluschrauben Unterseite Rahmen 2175g
Dämpfer: FOX Float R 2001 227g
Gabel: SID race 2003 (Schaftlänge 195mm) inkl. Aheadsetkralle 1275g
Steuersatz: CHRIS KING "No Threadset" mit Titanschraube, inkl. Steuersatzdeckel 110g
Spacer: Carbon 5g
Vorderrad: TUNE Mig75 mit 28 Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen (radial) 623g
Hinterrad: TUNE Mig200 mit 28 CX-Ray Messerspeichen 754g
Felgenband: ROX ultra rimtape 5g
Reifen: Continental Twister 26*1,9 (vo.: 340g hi.: 334g) 674g
Schläuche: Continental Supersonic 179g
Kurbel: TUNE "Bigfoot" 172,5mm, silber 390g
Kettenblatt (44 Zähne): Shimano HG 90 79g
Kettenblatt (32 Zähne): Tune "Triebtreter" Titan 40g
Kettenblatt (20 Zähne): Tune "Triebtreter" Titan 17g
Kurbelschrauben: TUNE "Goldaugen" Titan 17g
Kettenblattschrauben: TUNE Alu 16g
Kette: Shimano HG90 (106 Glieder) 303g
Pedale: BEPOP Stainless SL 195g
Brems-Schaltkombi.: Shimano XTR STI-Einheit 3fach/8fach, ST M-951 340g
Bremsen: PROSHIFT by PRECISION BILLET mit Aluschrauben 338g
Vorbau: TUNE "Geiles Teil" 110mm, 8 Grad mit Titanschrauben 149g
Schaltwerk: PROSHIFT by PRESISION BILLET MK2 177g
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR '98 110g
Tretlager: SPECIALIZED Titan 157g
Lenker: SCHMOLKE Carbon SL (TUNE "Prügel") 52mm 96g
Lenkerendkappen: Plastik 7g
Barends: TUNE "RH1" 68g
Kasette: Shimano XTR Titan 12/32 230g
Bremszüge: TUNE light 29g
Schaltzüge: XTR 28g
Aussenhüllen/Hülsen: TUNE/XTR Mix 81g
Schnellspanner: TUNE "AC16" und "AC17" 48g
Sattelstützenschnellspanner: TUNE "Würger" 31g
Sattel: TUNE "Speedneedle" Leder Marathon 119g
Sattelstütze: TUNE 2starkes Stück" 26,8*340mm 189g
Griffe: Mounty True Grip (Schaumstoff), gekürzt 30g
Flaschenhalter: TUNE "Wasserträger", Carbon mit Aluschrauben 9g

Gesamtgewicht: 9320g


----------



## luxuzz (5. Januar 2007)

Joa mein Hobel z.Z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (5. Januar 2007)

@ bocki. 9,32 kg sind ein gutes Gewicht.

Aber sag mal: Ich habe mehrere Leute sich beschweren gehört, dass die Tune-Kurbel zu "zart" ist und darum beim Treten schon mal sich bewegt, da sie sich herumbiegt.... irgendwelche Kommentare dazu? (Ich wills einfach mal wissen, was wahr daran ist...)



> PROSHIFT by PRESISION BILLET


+

Kannst du mir bitte darüber mehr Infos geben. Davon habe ich nie etwas gehört. Besonders gefällt mir das Schaltwerk. Zuerst dachte ich, das wäre ein 5Rot Schaltwerk gewesen (auf dem Bild zumindest). 

Trotzdem 10 Punkte für den Leichtbau. Was mich nur ein bissl enttäuscht, ist, dass dort keine Scheibenbremsen zu finden sind. (Ja, sie sind eine Gewichtsbelastung, dafür aber auch gute Bremsen.) 

@luxuzz:
Punkteabzüge wegen blauem Schlammschützer am Hinterrad. Mit diesem "Fender" sieht das RMX misshandelt aus; weiche von meinen Augen!


----------



## maple leaf (5. Januar 2007)

@bocki 

wirklich krass geile Leichtbau Kiste! Finde das Schaltwerk mal den Oberhammer!

@luxuzz

Schon schön durchgestylt Dein RMX! Aber der Fender und die Kefü gehen mal überhaupt nicht klar! Blau ist halt Deine Farbe, aber pass auf mit möglichen grünen Teilen! Denn wie Badesalz so schön sagte "grün und blau schmückt die Sau"

Hast Du dir die Ringe von den RF Griffen eloxieren lassen?

bas


----------



## luxuzz (5. Januar 2007)

Hab ich mit 600er Papier abgeschliffen und mit einer Metallic efekt spraydose umlackiert 
Naja die Kefü ist geschmackssache und der FEnder ist eh wieder ab ! Ist wirklich zu extrem, da lass ich mir noch was einfallen


----------



## maple leaf (5. Januar 2007)

versuch doch einen carbon fender blau einzufärben!


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Januar 2007)

Es gibt auch farbige Carbon Matten bzw Harze. Gibts ja zB bei Mariotto Art Works.

Ansonsten hoffe ich dass dich das blau nie nervt sonst kannst Dich erschießen (...) .
Schon blaue kolbendeckel für die HOPE? 
Überleg mal die Hebel am RMX balu eloxen zu lassen. KeFüh ist easy selber zu lacken.
Poste das Bike mal in Deine Gallery - dann gibts Punkte.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Januar 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Element Race '97, mit Klarlack lackiert, Aluschrauben
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Gesamtgewicht: 9320g



nettes gewicht   

wie siehts mit der gewicht-preis differenz aus + oder - ??


----------



## meth3434 (6. Januar 2007)

@luxuzz: kommst deinem ziel ja mittlerweile recht nahe, aber perfekt isses einfach noch nicht: fender, kefü, goldene hope deckel, schwarzer lenker und die billigsattelstütze verwähren dir den titel eines perfekten bikes!

was mich viel mehr interessiert: was war mit dem lack auf dem alten rahmen los?

meth


----------



## luxuzz (6. Januar 2007)

Kefü wird umlackiert   Hope deckel hab ich 3 von 6 bereits hier , Fender is eh nicht immer dranne(hinten ist er ab) und der schwarze lenker bleibt dranne 
Sattel/Sattelstütze kommen wenn ich mal wieder geld habe

Mit dem Lack(ist imemrnoch der gleiche Rahmen) habe ich den Kettenstreben schutz abziehen wollen und dabei ist ein gutes Stück von dem Lack dran hängen geblieben. Habe mit meinem Händler diskutiert und er schickt von Bikeaction mir eine neue Schwinge zu, was ich bislang irgendwie immernoch nicht so recht verstehe. Denn ich hatte die option sie a ) einzuschicken und umzulackieren b) eine neue zugeschickt zu bekommen. Aber da mein Händler bislang immer sein Wort gehalten hat, warte ich mal auf die Schwinge


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2007)

@Xexano Erstmal Danke  

Ja die TUNE Kurbeln sind nicht die steifsten, aber sind recht leicht und sehen schön aus(bin ein TUNE Fan  )

Das Schaltwerk ist von Precision Billet, die Jungs kommen aus Kalifornien, hab mir das Schaltwerk sowie die Bremsen glaub '98 dort besorgt.

Das mit den Scheibenbremsen ist so ne Sache, der Rahmen ist von '97 und der Komplettbau von 2001, da gabs noch nicht ganz so viele Scheibenbremsen und es sollte ja ein Retroaufbau sein.
Ebenso hab ich auf recht kleines Gewicht geachtet, deshalb kamen für mich erstmal keine Scheibenbremsen in Frage.
Und jetzt das wichtigste, der Rahmen hat keine Aufnahme für ne Scheibenbremse  und die Gabel ist nicht wirklich steif.

Wegen Precision Billet, einfach mal googln, da findet man bestimmt was  

@maple leaf

Ist auch mein ganzer Stolz   

@blaubaer

Ja das Gewicht ist schon was feines  

Hat mich auch viel Arbeit gekostet, die ganzen Teile zu besorgen, aber trotzdem bin ich in das Bike irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> @blaubaer
> 
> Ja das Gewicht ist schon was feines
> 
> Hat mich auch viel Arbeit gekostet, die ganzen Teile zu besorgen, aber trotzdem bin ich in das Bike irgendwie




ich meinte eigentlich der vergleich Gewicht - Preis ??

bei so edlen teilen an einem bike, müsste je jedes gramm einen Euro betragen wenn nicht sogar mehr   oder fast 1:2 ??


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2007)

MÃ¼sste ich nochmal schauen, da der Aufbau wie gesagt 2001 passiert ist und ich dann erst die Rechnungen mir angucken muss.

Aber ich schÃ¤tze, dass der ganze Spass so 6000â¬ gekostet hat.

Den Rahmen hab ich recht gÃ¼nstig bekommen, da der noch beim Dealer rumlag und er nicht wusste wohin damit.
Da hab ich natÃ¼rlich zugeschlagen


----------



## Xexano (6. Januar 2007)

Komisch... wieso isses immer so:

Neue Teile --> Teuer
Alte Teile --> Billig
Oldtime Teile --> Superteuer...

Meint ihr, ich krieg mein 10 Jahre altes Univega-Bike fÃ¼r 4000,- â¬ los?  

Gab es denn Tune schon 2001? 

Und die Argumente bzgl. Scheibenbremsen lÃ¤uten ein.  
Komisch, dass ich bis jetzt noch keinen Aufbau unter 10 kg mit Scheibenbremsen gesehen habe...  naja egal..

Nochwas bocki.. schon mal dran gedacht, dein Bike beim Magazin "bike" einzuschicken? (Bitte jetzt mich nicht schlagen wegen "Bike-Bravo" etc.)  Aber bei der bike kann man "Oldtimer"-Bikes vorstellen. Du kannst das unter 
[email protected] einschicken!


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2007)

TUNE gibt´s sogar schon viel viel länger Xexano,

 Ich erinnere mich...

1991 hatte ich mir bereits die ersten Schraubenkits von TUNE gekauft zum Erleichtern von Schaltwerken,Umwerfern,Bremshebeln,Canti-Bremsen usw.

Mit so ein paar Aluschräubchen hat der Uli damals begonnen,...unglaublich wie die Zeit rennt


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

unter 10 mit scheibenbremsen ma sagen:


----------



## Jendo (7. Januar 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> unter 10 mit scheibenbremsen ma sagen:



heißes Bike!
Hast Du nen neuen Usernamen, Basti?
mfg Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (7. Januar 2007)

Dass das Element unter 10 kg ist will ich leider noch nicht ganz glauben. Warum? 

Z.B. sehe ich da die Race-Face Kurbeln. Die sind im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Kurbeln ganz heftig schwer... 

Und ist der Marzocchi Gabel nicht auch ganz schön schwer? 

Wieviel wiegt dieser Rahmen?

Vor allerdem gibt es mir zu Bedenken, dass Boki's Bike, der wirklich mit absolut leichten Sachen aufgebaut ist, nur 500 g weniger wiegt als dieses Element. Schon alleine die Gabel müsste pi mal daumen mehr als 500 g mehr wiegen?! 

Eins ist jedoch unverleugbar:
Es ist ein heftig cooles und auf sehr leicht gebautes Bike mit  richtig schönen und edlen Parts!


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich mir die relativ weit rausgezogene Sattelstütze so anschaue, tippe ich mal auf eine relativ kleine Rahmengröße. Das spart natürlich auch etwas Gewicht.

Aber spontan hätte ich bei dem Aufbau (der schon sehr geil ist  ) eher was zwischen 10 und 11 Kg vermutet.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2007)

@Xexano

Naja mal schaun, wenn ich Lust hab, schick ichs vllt. ein.

@Soulbrother

Jaja die Zeit rennt ganz schön und keiner will es einem glauben, dass es manche Firmen schon so lange gibt, weil keiner davon wusste.  

@Alesana

Kann irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, dass das Bike wirklich unter 10kg geht, würde eher sagen zwischen 10 und 11kg.

Kannst du mal ein Bild machen, wo man das Bike auf der Waage/an der Waage hängend sieht?

Sieht aber schon geil aus  

@All-Mountain

Aber die Kurbeln sind schwerer, die Gabel und die Laufräder müssten auch mehr wiegen, sowie die Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

> Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Element Race '97, mit Klarlack lackiert, Aluschrauben Unterseite Rahmen 2175g


element tsc 05, plastikschrauben in den flaschenhalterungen, hinterbau titanschrauben + rp3 2339






> Dämpfer: FOX Float R 2001 227g[/qoute]
> 
> nicht einzeln gewogen
> 
> ...


Lenkerendkappen: Plastik 7g[/quote]

die, die schon im lenker gesteckt waren, mit welchen ich den lenker gewogen hab. und so als tip,  hau auf jeden fall welche aus alu rein, weil du mit lenkerhörnchen fährst und carbon lenker das garnicht mögen, wenn sie von lenkerhörnchen gequetscht werden und keine aluhülse drinnen ist



> Barends: TUNE "RH1" 68g


keine?



> Kasette: Shimano XTR Titan 12/32 230g


sram pg990 274



> Bremszüge: TUNE light 29g
> Schaltzüge: XTR 28g
> Aussenhüllen/Hülsen: TUNE/XTR Mix 81g


bremszüge und so 
schaltzüge jagwire 34g
aussenhülle jagwire 99



> Schnellspanner: TUNE "AC16" und "AC17" 48g
> Sattelstützenschnellspanner: TUNE "Würger" 31g


alles das selbe. meine ac'S wiegen jedoch 51 und der würger 30 



> Sattel: TUNE "Speedneedle" Leder Marathon 119g
> Sattelstütze: TUNE 2starkes Stück" 26,8*340mm 189g


speedneedle 87
starkesstück 340 192

[/quote]
Griffe: Mounty True Grip (Schaumstoff), gekürzt 30g
Flaschenhalter: TUNE "Wasserträger", Carbon mit Aluschrauben 9g[/quote]

odi raceface 118

flaschenhalter??



= 9782. bild an der tunewaage kommt, wenn ich mitm rad mit fotoapparat ma wieder innen radladen hier komm


----------



## luxuzz (7. Januar 2007)

Ihr gewichts fanatiker habt doch alle eine Klatsche  Du hast vergessen, alle Aluschrauben noch zu zählen -.-"

Boaa.... ihr beschwert euch wegen 10g dabei sollte man lieber 2 kg an sich abspecken als an der Stabilität des Bikes durch Gewichtsersparnis zu verändern.
I Love my Bike und das wiegt 21,54kg


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

ich wieg nur 65kg bei 1910mm


----------



## luxuzz (7. Januar 2007)

hmm ums direkt zu sagen Magersucht 
SpaÃ bei Seite aber es ist wirklich so die meisten geben lieber 200 â¬ aus damit sie 20Gramm sparen anstatt an sich mal 2 Kg abzunehmen, was die meisten mÃ¶chtegern Biker auch tun sollten 

72kg auf 1890mm +10kg AusrÃ¼stung + 22Kg Bike + Rucksack


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2007)

Bin kein Gewichtsfanatiker, fahr selber noch zwei Enduro's/Freerider  

Zu dem Bike, wenn das Gewicht stimmt


----------



## luxuzz (7. Januar 2007)

Is halt ein klopper 
Leichtbau hin oder her, jeder muss wissen was er mag 
Ich fahr als 2. Bike ein 11kg Bike und da ist nichts extra auf leichtbau betrieben, vorher würde ich lieber 1 Kg abnehmen
Was wiegt eigentlich dein slayer/enduro ?


----------



## Mervyn_b (7. Januar 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> unter 10 mit scheibenbremsen ma sagen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Januar 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> ich wieg nur 65kg bei 1910mm



Boh mein Gott!! Ich bin 1 cm Größer aber wiege dafür aktuell 30 kg mehr!!!

Magst nicht mal zum Arzt gehen?


----------



## luxuzz (7. Januar 2007)

Finde 65Kg auch wesentlich uz wenig, ich mein ich wiege rund 8kg mehr auf 189cm. An der unteren normalen Grenze liegt


----------



## Monday (7. Januar 2007)

sehr schöne RM´s  

besonders die elements


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

ich hab eben stoffwechselkrankheit. ich kann essen soviel ich will und werd nich dicker. aber hab auch kein problem damit  morgen oder so mach ich ma fotos von allen rockys, die grad im moment im keller stehen. weiss ganed wie viele das sind. so 8 glaub ich


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> ...= 9782. bild an der tunewaage kommt, wenn ich mitm rad mit fotoapparat ma wieder innen radladen hier komm



Hast Du das Bike schon tatsächlich gewogen oder nur die Gewichte addiert?


----------



## Xexano (7. Januar 2007)

8 Rockys? Ich glaube, dass ist der Rekord, gefolgt dann von s.d.'s Rocky-Garage....

Lustig, wie das Thema sich ändert: Gewicht des Bikes --> Gewicht des Bikers  

Und ich dachte schon, ich bin leicht...  186er mit 76 kg

Nochmal zurück zum Thema Gewichte: Du hast jetzt nicht angegeben, wieviel dein Element Frame wiegt. Das macht mich allgem. echt neugierig... 




> Brems-Schaltkombi.: Shimano XTR STI-Einheit 3fach/8fach, ST M-951 340g
> Bremsen: PROSHIFT by PRECISION BILLET mit Aluschrauben *338g*
> 
> bremse komplett mit hebel und ungekürzten schläuchen: magura marta sl vorne *322g* hinten *348g*



 V-Brakes sind schwerer als Scheibenbremsen?



> Sattel: TUNE "Speedneedle" Leder Marathon *119g*
> Sattelstütze: TUNE 2starkes Stück" 26,8*340mm *189g*
> speedneedle *87g*
> starkesstück 340 *192g*



Oha... dass sind jetzt mal Gewichtsunterschiede bei gleichen Teilen....  


Eine Frage: Macht es theoretisch bei der Beschleunigung einen Unterschied, wenn man bspw. 4 kg Blei am Oberrohr des Bikes festmacht, als wenn man ein 4 kg Rucksack trägt?

Theoretische Überlegung--> Leichtbaufanatiker sollten mal vielleicht nackt fahren!?  Fördert die Aerodynamik (kein unnötig abbremsender Stoff), es wird noch leichter ... und fördert auch die Aufmerksamkeit bzw. Entsetzen anderer...  


Ich finde es aber trotzdem interessant, wie weit man mit dem Leichtbau gehen kann, ohne richtige Kompromisse in Thema Stabilität einzugehen. 


Oh.. nochwas.. ich hab was bei Weight Weenies gefunden zum Thema Disc-Brakes... 



> Hope	Mono Mini rotor	2005		90 g		ø160 mm w/ Al carrier, IS 2000 6-holes, excl. bolts


 90g? Da ist aber die Disc selber wahrscheinlich nicht dabei?!


----------



## bangert (7. Januar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hmm, ne weisse FOX ... würde ich gern mal sehen wollen aber ich finde die schwarze passt auch gut zum hinteren Carbon und Dämpfer. Jedenfalls sehr schönes bike, nur der Carbonlenker würde mich beunruhigen ...



Ich habe mir meine Fox direkt von cosmic weiss lackieren lassen. kostet etwas mehr, aber sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> 8 Rockys? Ich glaube, dass ist der Rekord, gefolgt dann von s.d.'s Rocky-Garage....
> 
> Lustig, wie das Thema sich ändert: Gewicht des Bikes --> Gewicht des Bikers
> 
> ...




zum punkt eins. bei mir wiegt eine bremse soviel wie bei ihm zwei, wobei bei mir die bremse komplett mit scheibe schrauben, leitung bremshebel und öl ist.
zum speedneedle: er fährt den marathon, der ist breiter und wiegt mehr. die sattelstütze hat ja nich viel abweichung, da kommt dann immernoch die messungenauigkeit der waage dazu. die 8 rockys sin über die familie verteilt, also ich hab nen paar und mein dad und meine schwestern 

zum tsc nochma. das rad is nicht auf leichtbau getrimmt. es sin nur teile verbaut die genug halten bei möglichst geringem gewicht


edit: die 90g sind nur auf die scheibe bezogen und nicht auf die bremse


----------



## Flow.Zero (7. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> 8 Rockys? Ich glaube, dass ist der Rekord, gefolgt dann von s.d.'s Rocky-Garage....




Nein. beim s.d steht noch mehr im Keller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohpa (7. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Hast Du das Bike schon tatsächlich gewogen oder nur die Gewichte addiert?



hallo,

Ich glaube schon, dass er nicht gross vom angegebenen Gewicht entfernt ist. Rahmen dürfte maximal ein 18er sein. Bei meinem 19er Element habe ich die 10 kg Marke knapp verfehlt. Er ist aber leichter bei:

Rahmen: -148
Reifen: -131
Sattel:-84
Pedale: -32
Stütze: -20

An meinem sind dagegen LRS und die Gabel leichter. 
Er wird auch an der Waage deutlich unter 10 bleiben  

@Alesana

Sehr schickes Element   und das Gewicht   Sag mal, woher hast denn die Princess schon. Mir wurde von Tune gesagt, diese werde erst ab Mitte, ev erst ab Ende Januar in den Verkauf kommen.

Gruss Opa


----------



## Alesana (8. Januar 2007)

ich hab nen super händler, der bekommt die meisten sachen früher schon ran. hat einfluss auf die marken und is hier der top rocky händler von 2006


----------



## s.d (10. Januar 2007)

So ich hab ne neue Karre:











mehr in meiner Gallery


----------



## kohpa (10. Januar 2007)

mann sieht ja vor lauter Räder das Rad nicht mehr   Die Gäule drängen sich alle in eine Ecke als hätten sie Angst vor der Eisensäge   Stell doch den "Schwarzen" einmal in ein für ihn angemessenes Licht 

Gruss Opa


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Januar 2007)

Das war doch kürzlich noch zu ersteigern auf einem bekannten Internet Portal!?

greets,


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Januar 2007)

@s.d.
Whansinn: Hammer, Vertex, Slayer, Element, Rasouli, Switch. Dann ist ja Deine Sammlung bald komplett 

Schwierig wird's wenn Du alle Modelle hast. Dann mußt Du hoffen, dass Rocky möglichst regemäßig neue Modelle auf den Markt bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2007)

Also ich seh weder eine Vertex noch ein Hammer


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also ich seh weder eine Vertex noch ein Hammer



Dafür steht da ein ETSX, das eigentlich lt. Profil nicht da sein dürfte


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Dafür steht da ein ETSX, das eigentlich lt. Profil nicht da sein dürfte



Ja, das gehört seinem "Mitbewohner".


----------



## Scheibenheizer (10. Januar 2007)

@s.d: Wohl auch rechts-vorn-bremser?
Find ich für mich auch am besten, habs eben so "gelernt".


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Januar 2007)

An dem BigHit was ich in Fort William gefahren bin wars auch so. Ich wusste es zuerst nicht und als ich bremsen wollte hätte es mich fast über den Lenker geschlagen


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Januar 2007)

Da aute ich mich doch auch sofort als Rechts-bremser!!


----------



## luxuzz (11. Januar 2007)

Ihr seit doch alles Pervers 
Vordere Bremse gehört nach links so wie es sein muss, oder seit ihr rechte 

Um ernst zu bleiben jeder fährt so wie er es gelernt hat und wie er es kann


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Januar 2007)

Hey luxuzz. Bist du rechts oder links Händer?


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hey luxuzz. Bist du rechts oder links Händer?



so wie ich die meisten, welche rechts vorne bremsen, kenne, hat dies nicht mit recht oder links händer zu tun 
eher solche welche ab und zu mx od. motorrad fahren, da bremst man auch vorne rechts


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Januar 2007)

Ich bin noch nie Motorrad oder MX gefahren. Bei mir ist es so, weil ich Rechts-händer mit, hab ich im rechten Zeigefinger mehr gefühl. Und ich finde es wichtiger die Vorderbremse dosiert einzusetzen als die Hinterbremse. Ganz ehrlich kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, die Vorderbremse links anzubringen!?
Aber das passt eigentlich auch gar nicht hier den "Gallery Thread". Drum belassen wir es dabei und jeder soll fahren wie er es für richtig hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (11. Januar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie Motorrad oder MX gefahren. Bei mir ist es so, weil ich Rechts-händer mit, hab ich im rechten Zeigefinger mehr gefühl. Und ich finde es wichtiger die Vorderbremse dosiert einzusetzen als die Hinterbremse. Ganz ehrlich kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, die Vorderbremse links anzubringen!?
> Aber das passt eigentlich auch gar nicht hier den "Gallery Thread". Drum belassen wir es dabei und jeder soll fahren wie er es für richtig hält!



Amen


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Januar 2007)

SpaÃ bei Seite aber es ist wirklich so die meisten geben lieber 200 â¬ aus damit sie 20Gramm sparen anstatt an sich mal 2 Kg abzunehmen, was die meisten mÃ¶chtegern Biker auch tun sollten

wenn hier jemand n "mÃ¶chtegen biker" ist, dann einzig und allein du 
achja tolle fahrrÃ¤der die man hier zusehen kriegt  mag natÃ¼rlich besonders das stealth..

turbolenzen ich bin gespannt auf deine bikes 2007!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> turbolenzen ich bin gespannt auf deine bikes 2007!!!!!!!!!!



Oh ja!! Ich auch.. Bilder setzt ich dann mal rein..

greets,


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Januar 2007)

Na dann, geb ich mal was zum besten...kein Slayer...  Habt ihr das echt gedacht? Wann anders vll mal...aber noch nicht jetzt.


----------



## blaubaer (12. Januar 2007)

goil  


bis auf die RockShox, ist nicht so mein geschmack


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Januar 2007)

boa was geht den bei dir.... 600/10 points


----------



## maple leaf (12. Januar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> goil
> 
> 
> bis auf die RockShox, ist nicht so mein geschmack




ich find die Totem im RMX, die Waffe! Gefällt mir echt super! ob die auch was an einem switch aussieht?


----------



## Xexano (13. Januar 2007)

Insane, du Schw.... ! Das ist ja mal abartig schön! Woher hast du eigentlich noch ein Crossfire auftreiben können? 

Das ist einer meiner Favoriten unter den RMXs!  

Wie arbeitet die Totem im Gegensatz zur 888?


----------



## luxuzz (13. Januar 2007)

Hey, nach dem ganzen Lob muss leider auch mal etwas kretik kommen. Das Bike ist wirklich gut aufgebaut, allerdings bin ich nicht so der Fan vom Crossfire und der Decals deiner Gabel, aber dennoch ist es ein wirklich gelungendes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2007)

Mal ein Bildchen vom Bike beim heutigen Ausritt...




Ich freue mich über die sogenannte "KRETIK" 
Jendo


----------



## luxuzz (13. Januar 2007)

Hau ne andere Gabel / Bremse rein dann ist der Hobel super


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hau ne andere Gabel / Bremse rein dann ist der Hobel super



Bist Du schonmal ne Psylo Race gefahren?


----------



## luxuzz (13. Januar 2007)

Nein bei der Gabel gings auch mehr um den optisches Aspekt und von der Julie bin ich einfach abgeneigt, da ich die selbst eine zeit gefahren bin


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Januar 2007)

dem kommentar zu urteilen wohl eher nicht 
ich bin lang die 2004er psylo race gefahren, allerdings ohne steckachse - traumhafte stahlfeder performance  und nur weil die gabel nicht mehr zu den aktuellsten gehört heißt das ja nicht, dass sie nicht einiges drauf hat


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2007)

So Dr.Luxuzz,
die Optik ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache und da scheinen wir einfach anderer Meinung zu sein. Aber bei der Bremse liegst du völlig falsch! Es handelt sich um ein Louise FR und nicht die Julie 
Zur Gabel kann ich nur sagen das die Psylo Race ein tolles Ansprechverhalten hat und das mit Luftfederung bei ca 1780gramm inklusive Steckachse (Wenn das mal nix ist)!
mfg JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (13. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Mal ein Bildchen vom Bike beim heutigen Ausritt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Bike und sehr geiles Bild


----------



## numinisflo (13. Januar 2007)

Man beachte auch noch das farblich wunderbar korrespondierende rot der vorderen Nabe.
Leider kann ich die von Friedenau gestellte "kretik" nicht teilen.
Robert dein Rasouli ist einfach wunderschön.


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Januar 2007)

Hat "kretik" was mit "kretin" zu tun ??


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Januar 2007)

luxuss hat ma einfach voll keine ahnung.... nicht böse gemeint 

jendo ich mag dein rasouli ... bis auf den vorbau und die orangen streifen


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> luxuss hat ma einfach voll keine ahnung.... nicht böse gemeint
> 
> jendo ich mag dein rasouli ... bis auf den vorbau und die orangen streifen



Danke...
Ich bin ein absoluter Easton Fan, wenn es nach mir gehen würde, wären alle Anbauteile von Easton, nur leider hat mein Geldbeutel was dagegen.
Die Maxxis Reifen gibt es ja seit nem Jahr auch ohne Orangenstreifen nur meine halten schon länger


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. Januar 2007)

Egal wie ein Rocky aufgebaut ist, es ist nicht "hässlich".
Man kann es nur noch verbessern .

Schönes Rasouli Jendo!


----------



## bangert (19. Januar 2007)




----------



## blaubaer (19. Januar 2007)

bangert schrieb:


>




boahhae   geiles rocky  

du hast was falsch gemacht, entweder datei einfügen und hochladen oder im Fotoalbum hochladen und URL einfügen


----------



## bangert (20. Januar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> boahhae   geiles rocky
> 
> du hast was falsch gemacht, entweder datei einfügen und hochladen oder im Fotoalbum hochladen und URL einfügen



ich übe noch


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Januar 2007)

hier mein fahrrad auch ncoh mal in der gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (20. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> hier mein fahrrad auch ncoh mal in der gallerie



 

bis auf das fenderstummelchen  
seit ihr männer oder mädels


----------



## Jendo (20. Januar 2007)

Auf Rocky Fahrer trifft doch nur das doppel P zu!
Poser + Pussy


----------



## maple leaf (20. Januar 2007)

stehe auch nich so auf fender, aber das grün an Deinem Switch ist richtig schön!

In Verbindung mit dem Hintergrund hast ein sehr cooles woody stealth!


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Januar 2007)

Auf Rocky Fahrer trifft doch nur das doppel P zu!
Poser + Pussy 

träum weiter 

übrigens der fender geht von unter dem hinterbau bis dahin was du als stummelchen ansiehst 
is n anderer als der auf dem anderen pic

danke


----------



## bangert (21. Januar 2007)

Mein SOLO.....  
Leider muss ich es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen. 


Bein Interesse steht es bei den Verkäufen Rennrad.


----------



## Jendo (21. Januar 2007)

Wahnsinn!
Das ist ja wirklich ein absolutes Traum RR.
Schade das Du es abgeben willst/musst.
mfg RObert


----------



## meth3434 (21. Januar 2007)

Bin wirklich kein Rennrad fan, aber das ist ein Traum!

meth


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. Januar 2007)

Oh ja, wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Januar 2007)

und fÃ¼r 350.000 â¬ ein echtes schnÃ¤ppchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bangert (21. Januar 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> und für 350.000  ein echtes schnäppchen...



 ...aber jeden cent wert!!!


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2007)

Ist wirklich ein Traum RR


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Januar 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Bin wirklich kein Rennrad fan, aber das ist ein Traum!



genau meine meinung - damit würd ich sofort meine ersten meter überhaupt auf einem rennrad drehen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Januar 2007)

@ bangert

Was willst Du dafür ???


----------



## pikachu (21. Januar 2007)

Ist ja der absolute Hammer 
Poah, was soll man da noch sagen.

Micha


----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2007)

Für dieses Rennrad würde die Mehrheit des Rockyforums wohl die schönste Frau der Welt unbeachtet links liegen lassen. Und das zu recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2007)

Flo, ich weiß nicht, wie Du tickst , aber ich würde die schönste Frau der Welt für kein Bike links liegen lassen.


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

Für mich hat das Rad zwei Handicaps: 
Welche Größe hat es denn nun?? 53 oder 56??
Wieso ist dort eine Kompaktkurbel verbaut????

Und was wiegt es so????

Aber sonst Traumhaft schön! 

@el Lingo: Schönes Avatar  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bangert (22. Januar 2007)

Rahmenhöhe 56cm
Was spricht gegen Kompaktkurbeln?????
Das Handicap ist eher der lange Spacer...(Gabel kann so allerdings noch gekürzt werden)
Ich bin kein Leichtbaufreak...das wäre in meiner Gewichtsklasse eher eine Farce  ..weiss auch nich genau wieviel es wiegt, sollte knapp über 8 Kilo haben und ist mit nem Carbon Laufradsatz noch um das ein oder andere Gramm zu tunen.


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2007)

Danke Redking! Da kann auch kein Bike mithalten


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

bangert schrieb:


> Rahmenhöhe 56cm
> Was spricht gegen Kompaktkurbeln?????
> Das Handicap ist eher der lange Spacer...(Gabel kann so allerdings noch gekürzt werden)
> Ich bin kein Leichtbaufreak...das wäre in meiner Gewichtsklasse eher eine Farce  ..weiss auch nich genau wieviel es wiegt, sollte knapp über 8 Kilo haben und ist mit nem Carbon Laufradsatz noch um das ein oder andere Gramm zu tunen.



Psst ich fahr halt keine Mädchenübersetzung und fahre gerne Klassisch.
Hmm dann ist es mir fürs Gewicht zu teuer. Ein Kilo kann ich nämlich nicht wirklich an den Laufrädern sparen.
Und wenn ich mir ein neues Rennrad kaufe soll es 7,0 Kilo wiegen. Drunter geht auch! 

Ist ein wunderschönes Rad. 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jako (22. Januar 2007)

Kompaktkurbel - Mädchenübersetzung....wenn ich sowas lese kann ich nur lächeln..... Profis fahren 53/39, normale hobbyradler und auch die ambitionierten Rennradfahrer bringen mit Sicherheit nicht die gleiche Leistung - also ist Kompakt für 80 - 90% die richtige Kurbel.....man möchte halt nur gerne wie die Profis.....

Das Solo ist ein geiles Teil, nur die Qualität der Gabel entspricht nicht der sonstigen Ausstattung - Gabel und Lenker-Vorbau Kombi haben am meisten Gewichtstuningpotenzial. Gruß Jako


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> Kompaktkurbel - Mädchenübersetzung....wenn ich sowas lese kann ich nur lächeln..... Profis fahren 53/39, normale hobbyradler und auch die ambitionierten Rennradfahrer bringen mit Sicherheit nicht die gleiche Leistung - also ist Kompakt für 80 - 90% die richtige Kurbel.....man möchte halt nur gerne wie die Profis.....
> 
> Das Solo ist ein geiles Teil, nur die Qualität der Gabel entspricht nicht der sonstigen Ausstattung - Gabel und Lenker-Vorbau Kombi haben am meisten Gewichtstuningpotenzial. Gruß Jako



Entschuldige das ich so seit 19 Jahren Rennrad fahre!  Sorry war ja 52/42 damals.
Und jeder darf fahren was er möchte. Ich werde mir aber nicht ein Rad gebraucht kaufen wo ich dann direkt wieder umbauen muss.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jako (22. Januar 2007)

....natürlich darf jeder fahren was er möchte.... es ging ja mehr um den Ausdruck "Mädchenübersetzung" ....Gruß Jako


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2007)

... also ich mag Mädel´s eigentlich ganz gerne


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ....natürlich darf jeder fahren was er möchte.... es ging ja mehr um den Ausdruck "Mädchenübersetzung" ....Gruß Jako



Dann konnte er ja froh sein das er keine Dreifache dran hat! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... also ich mag Mädel´s eigentlich ganz gerne




alles schwuchtel hier 

nicht ernstnehmen leute


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> alles schwuchtel hier
> 
> nicht ernstnehmen leute



Sag ich doch!   
Nicht in der Lage ein 53 Kettenblatt zu treten!   


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bangert (23. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Sag ich doch!
> Nicht in der Lage ein 53 Kettenblatt zu treten!
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja.....die Maulhelden der Landstrasse


----------



## Redking (23. Januar 2007)

bangert schrieb:


> Ach ja.....die Maulhelden der Landstrasse



Und des Waldes! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## jantje (25. Januar 2007)

Meiner Rocky Mountain Vertex T.O. / 19,5".
Mit Fox F80RLT, Chris King headset and hubs, Thomson seatpost and stem,
Hope Mono M4 with floating discs, Middleburn crankset with Boone titanium chainrings, Hope titanium square BB. Moots titanium handlebar, Nokon cables and a King titanium botllecageholder.


----------



## Bikeaddict (25. Januar 2007)

Meine Version des New Slayers:






Wem es gefällt, der findet unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214092&page=28 noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. Januar 2007)

Wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## bangert (26. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Und des Waldes!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Klar, wenn man es aus Konditionsmangel nicht über die Baumgrenze schafft, bleibt man halt im Wald!


----------



## meth3434 (26. Januar 2007)

@bikeaddict: total geiles slayer! ich wollte schon immer mal en echtes "solpestyle (ja ich weiss...) slayer" sehen und die Lyrik is der hammer, würd das gern mal in echt sehen wie das mit den proportionen so ist!

hau rein!

meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. Januar 2007)

bangert schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man es aus Konditionsmangel nicht über die Baumgrenze schafft, bleibt man halt im Wald!



Oder halt aus Mangel der Baumgrenzen denn ich glaub ich steh im Wald! 


Mit dem war ich aber schon ganz nah dran! 





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. Januar 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> @bikeaddict: total geiles slayer! ich wollte schon immer mal en echtes "solpestyle (ja ich weiss...) slayer" sehen und die Lyrik is der hammer, würd das gern mal in echt sehen wie das mit den proportionen so ist!
> 
> hau rein!
> 
> meth



sollte dein weg dich mal nach österreich führen, sag Bescheid, vielleicht geht sich ein gemeinsames Fahrtl aus!


----------



## Sw!tch (26. Januar 2007)

boa... eindeutig das geilste slayer was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab 


sacht ma jungs... meine saint kurbel ist gekommen! brauch ich da irgendwelches spezialwerkzeug um die ranzubauen? sieht nämlich nciht so aus 
wenn nicht, wärs super wenn ihr gleich ncoh ne anleitung reinsetzt 
ich nehme an lagerschalen reindrehen, hohlwelle durch, linke kurbel festziehen und fertig? kefü kommt auch ran


----------



## Redking (26. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> boa... eindeutig das geilste slayer was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab
> 
> 
> sacht ma jungs... meine saint kurbel ist gekommen! brauch ich da irgendwelches spezialwerkzeug um die ranzubauen? sieht nämlich nciht so aus
> ...



Hallo,
wenn du den Lagerschlüssel hast und so ein kleines Plastikrad um den Stopfen festzumachen dann brauchst du nichts außer etwas Fett und einem Imbusschlüssel.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (26. Januar 2007)

@Bikeaddict

ich find´s auch richtig geil aufgebaut! 

Auch cool das es nicht wieso oft eine rm & mz oder fox Kombination sein muss! 

Das Killer-RMX von iNSANE hat es mir bewiesen!


----------



## Bikeaddict (26. Januar 2007)

Danke, danke allerseits für die Blumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike Bikeaddict  

Hab den selben Rahmen, nur einen anderen Aufbau  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sw!tch (26. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn du den Lagerschlüssel hast und so ein kleines Plastikrad um den Stopfen festzumachen dann brauchst du nichts außer etwas Fett und einem Imbusschlüssel.
> Gruß
> Klaus



jo ok, ich seh den lagerschlüssel schon als spezielwerkzeug an 

danke


----------



## Scheibenheizer (27. Januar 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike Bikeaddict
> 
> Hab den selben Rahmen, nur einen anderen Aufbau
> 
> ...



Genau SO gehört das! Und nich anders!


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Januar 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (27. Januar 2007)

Mal eine Frage, wie könnt ihr euch immer gleich mehrere Rocky leisten ? Ok ich denke es hängt davon ab das ihr nicht alle aufs ultimative tuned und einfach mal nicht gerade in einer Ausbildung hängt, oder wie ist es bei euch ??


----------



## Xexano (27. Januar 2007)

Noch nie was von der Rocky Mountain Mafia gehört? Wir dealen mit Mooshead-Bier...   


Ich denke mal einfach: Sparen, sparen und nochmals sparen. Sowie die Augen immer offen halten. Viele kaufen sich auch einen gebrauchten Rahmen und immer nur stückenweise neue Parts --> alte Parts bleiben übrig, die tlw. in neuen Bikes reingebaut werden können. 


Aber manchmal frage ich mich auch: Syncros-LRS etc. ... ganz schön teuer, wie kann man sich nur sowas leisten...


----------



## meth3434 (27. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich nicht gerade bei Freunden oder lokalen bikeshops Räder und Teile klaue, bin ich meistens auf Hartz 4! 

!ARBEITEN! du schwachmat! 

meth


p.s.: wir "tunen" also nicht bis zum maximum? interessant.....


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> p.s.: wir "tunen" also nicht bis zum maximum? interessant.....



 
...war ebenfalls mein erster Gedanke!

Luxuzz,Luxxuz...du trägst bei mir jeden Tag auf´s Neue zu hochgradigster Erheiterung bei.Aber auch wirklich egal in welchem Thread,mach einfach weiter so,bitte,ich finde dich köstlich


----------



## luxuzz (28. Januar 2007)

mit tunen bis zum ultimativen mein ich als beispiel das bike von neikless oder meth.


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

Hmm da bring mich der Luxuzz auf eine Idee.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich mache fÃ¼r einen Ultimativen armen Biker einen SpendenFred auf.  
Wenn nur jedes Mitglied hier im Forum 10 Cent fÃ¼r mein gewÃ¼nschtes Rocky spendet dann kann ich mir fÃ¼r 8000â¬ ein schickes Rocky Mountain aufbauen oder sogar zwei!
GruÃ
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2007)

Oh Mann, der Luxuzz, immer wieder für einen Lacher gut.

Auch wenn man Studi ist - wenn man arbeitet kann man sich sowas auch leisten. Und ich denk, ich tune mein Bike auch nicht gerade wenig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2007)

Also mach es wie ich bau dir einfach immer die schimmligsten Teile hin geh jeden Tag arbeiten und verkauf dein Auto (falls du eins hast) dann klappt das schon


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. Januar 2007)

Hört, hört: Es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen Usernamen. 
Nach Friedenau-Freer, h4ribo und luxuzz kommt jetzt:
"Tuning-Gott" , "Pimpkaiser", oder auch einfach nur "Speichenbeschichter" 

Für weitere Kommentare fehlen mir die Worte, ist eh' Verschwendung.

bike-it-easy (auf dem Kreuzzug wider das Dummlabern)


----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2007)

Jedes Dorf braucht seinen Dorfdepp der für allgemeine Belustigung sorgt, warum sollte das hier anders sein?

Ich wär für Pimpmaster delüxe als neuen Namen.

PS: Wirst du in Berlin nicht blöd angemacht wenn du da mit einem Fahrrad in den bayerischen Nationalfarben rumfährst?

ok jetzt reichts wieder


----------



## luxuzz (28. Januar 2007)

Ey mal ganz im ernst, müsst ihr jedesmal sowas in falschen Hals bekommen ?! Ich habe als Beispiel das bike von Meth oder Neikless genannt, für die definition des highend tunings und jetzt kommt hier jeder an der sein Bike nciht standart fährt und macht einen dumm an ?! Es ging auch nicht darum das man ein Rocky hat sondern wie auf dem Foto zu sehen gleich 3 Rockys


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2007)

Sorry luxuzz, aber Du stellst auch immer solche Fragen. Kein Wunder, dass Du irgendwann (jetzt) nicht mehr ernst genommen wirst.
Und ich denke, die meisten Rocky-Fahrer tunen ihre Bikes bis zum persönlichen "High-End". Ganz nach dem Motto Wenn schon, denn schon. Oder Du etwa nicht?

Also ich muss sagen, mit Atlas-Teilen und den weißen Laufrädern wird mein Bike auch ziemlich perfekt (für mich!) werden. Und rein preislich wäre es locker high end 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Januar 2007)

So, nachdem ich mir bisher fast die Zunge ob Luxuzz Fehlleistung abgebissen habe gieße ich nun doch nochmal etwas Öl für unsere Flachbirne in Feuer.





Hey Luxuzz - ich arbeite einfach dafür 

Und das sind nur die Rockies


----------



## el Lingo (28. Januar 2007)

Naja, die sind ja fast alle nicht aufgebaut!


----------



## Monday (28. Januar 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Zu verkaufen, nicht zu verschenken !!!

Anfragen bitte per PM.

Ciao Monday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (28. Januar 2007)

@luxuzz: Weisst du warum dir niemand deine Frage beantwortet? Weil es dich verdammt nochmal einen scheissdreck angeht wie die Leute hier ihre Bikes finanzieren! 
Ich bewundere die Leute die dir gegenüber so sachlich und zynisch bleiben können, bei der Unmenge an Unvermögen, Dreistigkeit und Inkompetenz die du an den Tag legst!

meth


----------



## kohpa (28. Januar 2007)

hallo,

ich kenne keine/keinen von euch persönlich und es könnte mir eigentlich auch egal sein wie ihr hier miteinander umgeht. aber nachdem ich die letzte seite hier gelesen habe, muss ich schon sagen, dass bescheidenheit und rücksichtnahme hier offenbar keine tugend ist.

gruss opa


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

Du Luxuzz,dieses konnte ich leider nicht mitnehmen,da meine Ladefläche zu klein ist.Somit mußte es zu hause
 beim *Demo* und beim *B17* bleiben  





@ Opa ,das solltest du nicht allzu Ernst nehmen


----------



## bestmove (28. Januar 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich kenne keine/keinen von euch persönlich und es könnte mir eigentlich auch egal sein wie ihr hier miteinander umgeht. aber nachdem ich die letzte seite hier gelesen habe, muss ich schon sagen, dass bescheidenheit und rücksichtnahme hier offenbar keine tugend ist.
> 
> gruss opa



ganz meine Meinung! Erschreckend würde ich sagen ...


			
				Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> @ Opa ,das solltest du nicht allzu Ernst nehmen


Ich hoffe luxuzz sieht das genauso ...


----------



## Sw!tch (28. Januar 2007)

ihr übertreibt in der sache mit luxxuzz


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ihr übertreibt in der sache mit luxxuzz



äh.......nein!

In der Regel ist der Ton hier ja echt ok. Es gibt halt nur ab und an ein paar Ausrutscher - und immer von den gleichen Leuten ausgehend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2007)

also natürlich darf das hier nicht alles so ernst genommen werden und die Leute die sich hier über den Ton in Sachen luxxuzz beschweren kennen nicht die Friednau-Freer Anfänge da war der Ton auch noch normal nur irgendwann reichts eben. Solche Fragen woher habt ihr denn das Geld und wie geht denn das gehören hier einfach nicht rein. Was erwartest du als Antwort soll ich ne Einkommensteuererklärung reinsetzen, oder denkst du das es da irgenwo nen Trick im Leben gibt wo man fürs nichts tun Geld bekommt? (selbst wenn dann würd ich ihn sicher nicht verraten)


----------



## Xexano (28. Januar 2007)

Wir dealen doch mit Mooshead-Bier... wie oft soll ich das noch erklären?  

@Soulbrother: Was ist das denn für eine Gabel am Rasouli?


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

Schau mal hier,*RASOULI*,da hab ich das schon mal erklärt


----------



## sick.boy (29. Januar 2007)

2006ER Switch SE  

Totem Coil
Race Face Diabolus Reihe
Race Face Next SL Stütze
Chris King Titanium Steuersatz
Chris King 20mm Iso Front Hub
Rohloff
Hope V2 Vented Disc (inkl. Titan Schrauben)
MRP Worldcup Sys. 2
Spank Stiffy`s
Easton Cully`s
Nokon

ect...


----------



## bestmove (29. Januar 2007)

Hab hier auch nochwas für die gallery ...


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2007)

Sehr schönes Fahrrad! Mich würde mal das Gewicht interessieren.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Januar 2007)

sehr sehr fein, auch schön in szene gesetzt! gibt's die lenkerstopfen schon irgendwo zu kaufen - ohne rad dran, mein ich?


----------



## luxuzz (29. Januar 2007)

schönes Rad , aber übler schummler beim Tacho, hängt bissle weit unten oder nicht ?


----------



## Jendo (29. Januar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> schönes Rad , aber übler schummler beim Tacho, hängt bissle weit unten oder nicht ?



Ist hoffentlich nicht dein ernst!


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Januar 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> sehr sehr fein, auch schön in szene gesetzt! gibt's die lenkerstopfen schon irgendwo zu kaufen - ohne rad dran, mein ich?



Kuckst du hier: http://www.bike-fanartikel.de/
Der Markus hat welche da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Januar 2007)

super, danke!


----------



## bestmove (29. Januar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Fahrrad! Mich würde mal das Gewicht interessieren.


Danke, Jungs  das Gewicht liegt bei theoretische 13,9Kg inkl.Pedalen. Hab demnächst ne Waage dann kommt nochmal der Praxistest.


----------



## Alesana (30. Januar 2007)

mein schrotthaufen. klick to vote.
von links nach rechts:
vorne: switch richie schley, element t.o'99
hinten flow dj, rythm


----------



## BlueCloud (30. Januar 2007)

schrotthaufen^^...ich hätte dann gerne das element


----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ist hoffentlich nicht dein ernst!



Ist es auch nicht


----------



## Redking (30. Januar 2007)

Hier ein Bild von heute nachdem ich bei Dirt Metals war. 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2007)

absolut perfekte Ergänzung zum farblichen Design deines Rahmens 

Das Switch-rot gefällt mir eh saugut  ,...*gelle Bas*...


----------



## Xexano (31. Januar 2007)

Wie, der Markus hat jetzt auch Leafs-Endkappen? Hat er auch die Fro-Endkappen?


----------



## Redking (31. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Wie, der Markus hat jetzt auch Leafs-Endkappen? Hat er auch die Fro-Endkappen?


Welche sind das???

Also so Kappen mit diesen Symbol habe ich auch gesehen!





Ich glaub ich hol mir das hier, soll 1250 Gramm wiegen!





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2007)

Mit 1250 gr. (in welche Rh.) wäre der CR70 eher schwer...


----------



## bangert (31. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Welche sind das???
> 
> Also so Kappen mit diesen Symbol habe ich auch gesehen!
> 
> ...



........aber dann nur mit ner ordentlichen Kompaktkurbel!!


----------



## Redking (31. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mit 1250 gr. (in welche Rh.) wäre der CR70 eher schwer...



Ja, die Rocky Solo Rahmen sind halt nicht die leichtesten Rennradrahmen auf der Welt aber schön ist er.
Und das Gewicht ist laut Bike Action beim 56 Rahmen so hoch.
Klar kann ich bei einem ScottAddict 790 gr., WillierCento 920gr., CanyonCF 989 gr., Pinarello Paris 990 gr.(54), Bei Colnago schreiben sie bloß das hier(the weight of the extreme-C is under 1.000 grams in a medium sloping size), Look585 990gr., Basso Laguna 980gr., DeRosa Protos 990 gr.

Damit ist das Rocky dann bei im Durchschnitt 270gr schwerer.

Kann ich an eine Kompaktkurbel ein 53/39 Kettenblatt dranmachen???   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bangert (31. Januar 2007)

Also der Rahmen ist echt ein Traum. Bei meinem sind die Farben anders,also vorne weiss und in der Mitte rot aber genauso schön. Ich bin ja auch nicht der Gewichtsfreak, mir ist die Optik wichtiger.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Februar 2007)

Hey Klaus. Das wäre ja dann mal endlich ein adequates Rad zum Kilometer fressen  Übrigens, einen Rahmen hast Du nicht genannt: SIMPLON PAVO - DIE Referenz in Sachen Carbon Rahmen im Moment - und sicher trotzdem günstiger als ein Rocky


----------



## Redking (1. Februar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hey Klaus. Das wäre ja dann mal endlich ein adequates Rad zum Kilometer fressen  Übrigens, einen Rahmen hast Du nicht genannt: SIMPLON PAVO - DIE Referenz in Sachen Carbon Rahmen im Moment - und sicher trotzdem günstiger als ein Rocky



Ja kann das ein Österreicher denn wirklich sein?  

Ich hoffe du hast mich jetzt nicht auf eine dumme Idee gebracht.


Ich werde so einige Rahmen nicht genannt haben. 
BMC, Cervelo, Stevens, Litespeed, Giant, Seven, Merlin, Cinelli, Gios, Kona, Bergwerk, Specialized, Bergamont, Trek, Time, Cannondale, Rotwild, Endorfin, Fusion, Koga Miyata ....... uvm.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bangert (1. Februar 2007)

Naja, Cinelli und Rocky sind im  Fall dieses Rahmnens identisch.


----------



## Redking (1. Februar 2007)

bangert schrieb:


> Naja, Cinelli und Rocky sind im  Fall dieses Rahmnens identisch.



Danke das du mir jetzt genannt hast wo der Rahmen hergestell wurde. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Februar 2007)

Taiwan


----------



## bangert (1. Februar 2007)

Gern geschehen! Helfe gerne mal weiter!


----------



## bangert (1. Februar 2007)




----------



## Jako (1. Februar 2007)

hammergeil  gewicht? mir würde eine race face sattelstütze deutlich besser gefallen..... gruß jako


----------



## bangert (1. Februar 2007)

ja die easton passt nicht! kommt noch ne rf rein und ein neuer sattel.
gewicht weiss ich nich.....mir nich so (ge)wichtig.


----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2007)

Wunderschönes Vertex. Und ich finde die Easton Stütze wesentlich schöner als irgendeine von Race Face!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Februar 2007)

Das sehe ich genauso ,ich würde eher die FSA Kurbeln durch Race Face ersetzen!

Schöner Renner


----------



## Hard Rocky (1. Februar 2007)

Hammergeil, va die Laufräder. Sind die richtig weiß? Schaut irgendwie grau aus ... kann aber auch an der Aufnahme (Blitz) liegen.

Tolles Bike - Respekt extra!

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. Februar 2007)

Silberig-Grau!


----------



## bestmove (1. Februar 2007)

Sehr feines Rocky  nur bei dem Sattel würde mir allerdings einer abgehen


----------



## Verticaldriver (1. Februar 2007)

So, dann poste ich es hier auch noch einmal...

Noch mit Winterbereifung man wird sehn was Frau Holle noch bringt ....

Syntace VRO müsste in den nächsten Wochen kommen...


----------



## el Lingo (1. Februar 2007)

Das Vertex sieht spitze aus, nur das gebogene UNterrohr vorne gefällt mir nicht so.
Und das ETSX aus Österreich ist mal richtig klasse! Vor allem mit den Reifen sieht es nach richtigem Bike aus.


----------



## Redking (1. Februar 2007)

Heute im Bikeladen:





Ein schönes Slayer SCX 50





Und hier das Vertex 50:Und das Unterrohr ist schon extrem geil.








			
				Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er auch die Fro-Endkappen?


Sind das die???






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## luxuzz (2. Februar 2007)

viel interresanter ist doch das schöne weis blaue switch im hintergrund als diese stöpsel


----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Also ich seh auf den bildern nur ein graues Switch


----------



## Jako (2. Februar 2007)

......und ich sehe noch ein weiß blaues Slayer 50 aus 2006......


----------



## bangert (2. Februar 2007)

und ein hässliches...öööhm würde sagen GT.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (2. Februar 2007)

Mal wieder ein echter "Luxuzz"...am Morgen,vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen 

Da kann heut kommen was will


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Februar 2007)

Oh ja 
der hat heut schon wiedern vogel abgeschossen...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (2. Februar 2007)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, was soll dieses Fro-Ding eigentlich darstellen?
Schaut aus wie ne Gabel, die in einer Wolke steckt.


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Also ich seh auf den bildern nur ein graues Switch


Richtig



Jako schrieb:


> ......und ich sehe noch ein weiß blaues Slayer 50 aus 2006......


Ja und der luxuzz hat wirklich keine Ahnung von Rockies. 
Wenigesten könne wir uns jedesmal etwas amüsieren wenn er schreibt. 



bangert schrieb:


> und ein hässliches...öööhm würde sagen GT.....


Ist ein GT mit Idrive! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, was soll dieses Fro-Ding eigentlich darstellen?
> Schaut aus wie ne Gabel, die in einer Wolke steckt.




Ich glaube das Logo ist abgeleitet von A*Fro* also der Frisur und die "Gabel" ist ein Afro-Kamm. Das Wort Fro leitet sich jedoch nicht ausschließlich von Afro ab. So ich hoffe das stimmt so einigermaßen


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Februar 2007)

s.d - man merkt Deine Kenntnis in Sachen Rocky Historie...wär schön wenns davon noch mehr gäbe.
Die "Fro" Rider wurden als "Protesbewegung" gegründet, als sich Cannondale ende der 90er des vorherigen Jahunderts (für die Jüngeren unter uns) damals den namen "Freeride" markenrechtlich schützen ließ.
Anfang rannten alle "Fros" mit diesen Perrücken rum, die Rob J mittlerweile natürlich auf dem Kopf hat... 
Daher eben auch die Frisur mit dem Kamm drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Danke iNSANE! das ehrt mich.
Durch historisches Wissen kann man die Gegewart einfach oft besser bzw. erst verstehen. 

In irgendeinem Katalog wird das auch mal erwähnt das der Name Frorider einfach eine Abänderung von Freerider ist da wie gesagt der Name geschützt war und um nicht Geld in einem Rechtsstreit zu verschwenden wurde der Name einfach geändert.

Jetzt reichts wieder mit Weißheiten


----------



## el Lingo (2. Februar 2007)

Genau, genug davon! Die sahen aber schon ein bisschen komisch aus mit den Perücken...


----------



## Xexano (3. Februar 2007)

@Klaus: Ja, ich meinte diese Endkappen... und unglaublich, wer so alles auf "Markus" hört...  
Wenn ich wieder fit bin und alles auf ruhigen Bahnen verläuft, dann schau ich mal wieder mitm Rasouli bei dir und in DM vorbei... (kannst ja mit deinem Basso bei mir mal so kommen, wennste Lust hast  Schick ne PM! ) 
@s.d.: Ja, das wird im 2006er Katalog (welchen ich grad nicht finden kann) bemerkt und erklärt
@luxuzz: Erkennst du das denn nicht? Das ist kein weiß-blaues Slayer... und auch kein weiß-blaues Switch... neeeein... es ist ein weiß-blaues RMX mit dem DTLS (Dual-Trust-Link-System). D.h. statt nur eine Strebe, wie normalerweise beim normalen RMX, sondern 2 Streben halten das Hinterrad. Födert die Stablität. Rocky Mtn. hat schon überlegt, dieses beim RMX Team einzuführen, war jedoch ihnen selbst zu krass. Diese Special Edition ist äusserst selten, 3 mal in der Welt, 2 davon in Deutschland... usw. etc. pp...  (Ich hoffe, die anderen haben ein bissl Spaß daran...) 

Sei einfach zwischen Hairspray und Wahnsinn...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (8. Februar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hab hier auch nochwas für die gallery ...



Hammer !!! 

Da noch ne weiße Gabel dran und dein Bike ist


----------



## bestmove (8. Februar 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hammer !!!
> 
> Da noch ne weiße Gabel dran und dein Bike ist



Danke  aber solange ich nicht die genauen Farbwerte vom weiß hab, gibs für mich kein Handlungsbedarf. Außerdem muss es nächsten Winter auch noch was zum pimpen geben


----------



## Jako (8. Februar 2007)

hey bestmove, ich habe doch schonmal geschrieben..... mach´doch wenigstens die hellblauen Ringe von der Gabel.......gruß jako


----------



## mr320 (8. Februar 2007)

Ist zwar noch nicht fertig aber trotzdem geil. Bald gibts mehr.








Gruß Marco


----------



## bestmove (8. Februar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hey bestmove, ich habe doch schonmal geschrieben..... mach´doch wenigstens die hellblauen Ringe von der Gabel.......gruß jako



Hey Jako, ich hatte deinen Hinweis bereits aufgenommen und in die Tat umgesetzt ... sieht besser aus


----------



## Jako (8. Februar 2007)

na also  ich habe es bei meinem auch nicht bereut, auch wenn es "nur" ein Slayer 90 ist.... gruß Jako


----------



## Alesana (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bangert (9. Februar 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


>



Birkenstock rulez!!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Februar 2007)

Mal was neues für die Galerie:

















Mehr Infos dazu im "Special Edition" Thread, wo ich sie auch schon verewigt habe.

bike-it-easy


----------



## csx (19. Februar 2007)

geil


----------



## Xexano (19. Februar 2007)

> Unter Neid versteht man das ethisch vorwerfbare, gefühlsmäßige (emotionalen) Verübeln der Besserstellung konkreter Anderer. Ähnlich aber ungebräuchlicher ist dafür auch der Begriff Missgunst. Fehlt es am ethischen Vorwurf, spricht man auch von Unbehagen gegenüber Überlegenheit, die man selber gerne hätte und nicht zu erreichen vermag. Will man ihn rechtfertigen, so ist eher von einem Streben nach Gleichheit die Rede. Wie andere Gefühle auch, hat der Neid Vorteile für den, der ihn hegt.



Jetzt verstehe ich meine Gefühle, als ich das unglaubliche Switch gesehen habe...  

Das Switch ist echt hui! Die Special Edition unter den Special Editions.  

Und echt weiß! Man fragt sich aber noch: Wie lange wird das halten? (Der Freek soll zumindest sehr schnell schmutzig werden, der Rahmen hält schon mehr Schmutz aus).

Aber sagt mal: Hat nicht jemand eine Idee, wo man noch weiße Diabolus-Parts kriegen könnte?!
Natürlich bitte die Antwort per PN an mich!  Danke!


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Februar 2007)

das switch is ja unglaublich.... ich krieg mein mund nicht mehr zu

der ABSOLUTE WAHNSINNSHAMMER!!!!!!


----------



## s.d (20. Februar 2007)

Das Switch ist wirklich sehr schick nur mir wärs als Freireiter fast zu schade zum fahren. Das Weiß ist einfach abartig empfindlich besonders an den Kurbeln. Der Freek ist gleich mal dreckig und wird auch nicht mehr richtig sauber und viel zu hart aber Stürze machen ihm fast nichts aus.


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Februar 2007)

Das Switch ist trotzdem geil und das Slaer 05 ist auch toll!!! Einfach nur hübsch!!!


----------



## bikeandi (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,

mein ETS-X ist jetzt endlich ferig!! Mehr dazu im ETS-X-Thread und die Fotos natürlich in meiner Gallerie!

MfG Andi


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Februar 2007)

Joa,
die beiden sollten fast in den Pornicous Bike Thread rein, aber ich selbst werde da nix posten... vllt. übernimmt das ja jemand anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (26. Februar 2007)

hatte ich bereits gepostet ! jedenfalls das switch.. und anstatt zustimmung gab es nur.. "naja ganz ok aber..."

MfG


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. Februar 2007)

heulsuse ? bezeichnest du dein fahrrad als dein lebenswerk ? (signature) komischer kautz bist du ... hin und wieder stell ich fest das dies immer oefter staendig so ist ...   bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen !


----------



## luxuzz (28. Februar 2007)

Ehm hab ich nie gesagt das mein Bike mein Lebenswerk ist. Nur ich mag es 

Heulsuse.. nö nicht wirklich ich hab nur meine Aussage durch ein Beispiel bestätigt... und was hat das mit heulsuse zu tun... 
Du gehörst echt in die hölle


----------



## meth3434 (28. Februar 2007)

Weiss / Blau sind die schönsten Farben im Leben.
Besonders wenn man sein Lebenswerk damit verziehrt.


??? 

Komischer Kauz is ja noch fast ein kompliment! steht doch in deiner signatur dass es dein lebenswerk is, was redest du denn?

Bitte, bitte, bitte schreibe deine beitäge doch einfach mal in korrektem deutsch, Hinterräder wollen nicht getauscht werden (siehe rmx thread).... 

Und poste doch mal deine lackierte Lebenswerk-Kettenführung hier rein, gibt sicher ne menge Anerkennung!


urghourioughsnjhbudwligf
meth


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Februar 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (28. Februar 2007)

Muss ich mich hier rechtfertigen ob mein Bike mein Lebenswerk ist oder nicht !?
Hinzu kommt das zu keiner Zeit ein einziges Wort über mein Bike in der Signatur stand, lediglich das Blau und Weiss die schönsten Farben sind. Ob mein Bike mein "Lebenswerk" ist oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle. Jeder hat das in seiner Signatur stehen was er zu stehen haben möchte und muss sich deshalb nicht rechtfertigen..
Ansonsten schreibe mir doch bitte eine Pm und verunschöner doch diesen Thread nicht mit solchen unwichtigen Dingen 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (28. Februar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Jeder hat das in seiner Signatur stehen was er zu stehen haben möchte und muss sich deshalb nicht rechtfertigen..
> Ansonsten schreibe mir doch bitte eine Pm und verunschöner doch diesen Thread nicht mit solchen unwichtigen Dingen



JUNGE - jetzt sülz doch nicht immer so !

Wenn Du Deine Signatur cool findest - warum änderst Du sie dann sobald jemand etwas drüber sagt ?

Und warum seierst Du dann die ganze Zeit dass Du Dich hier nicht rechtfertigen musst blablabla - dann tu´s doch einfach nicht !!!  

Warst in Deiner Kindheit wohl ein bisschen ungeliebt.


----------



## soederbohm (28. Februar 2007)

...oder unbeliebt?


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2007)

DIe Kettenführung ist der farbliche Totalausfall. Aber gut, über deine Inkonsequenz bezgl. Weissen Felgen, Schwarzer Lenker, und sonstigen Dingen wissen wir ja bescheid. 
Aber was um alles in der Welt ist bei dieser Kackfarbe in Dich gefahren? Wird nach 4/5 Fahrten dann sicher GANZ fresh aussehen wenn es halb weggeschliffen ist und sich noch Fett und Dreck dazumischt...
Alta...Du bist echt "nen komischer Kauz" 

P.S. Und kauf dir endlich mal nen DHX 5.0 mir blauer Kappe - geht ja so GAR nicht.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (28. Februar 2007)

@ bike-it-easy

 

sehr sehr geil...  

mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (28. Februar 2007)

@ luxxus

die Kefü geht ja mal garnicht.  :kotz: 

Kauf doch bitte die schwarzen Kunststoffteile als Ersatz und bau Sie ran. Danke


----------



## SlayMe (28. Februar 2007)

kriegt euch doch mal alle wieder ein, BITTE.


----------



## Sw!tch (28. Februar 2007)

echt ma. ihr seid sowas von affig  

:kotz:


----------



## dirtpaw (28. Februar 2007)

fahren wir eigentlich nicht alle MTB/Rocky, weil das ein Sport ist, indem es solche Auswüchse gerade nicht gibt?
Man kann zu Aussagen und Geschmäckern stehen wie man will, aber jede Meinung ist subjektiv und niemand hat den Anspruch auf die absolute Wahrheit

peace!


----------



## maple leaf (28. Februar 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


>



ich sehe da nix blaues! 

aber an´s neue lady slayer würde die gut passen!


----------



## Scheibenheizer (28. Februar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> ich sehe da nix blaues!
> 
> aber an´s neue lady slayer würde die gut passen!



Was jetzt, das blaue Schutzblech mit dem Kabelbinder oder die KeFü?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (28. Februar 2007)

Die kefü sollte auch kein reines Blau werden. Ist halt Geschmackssache und bislang hält die Farbe super. Dhx 4 oder 5, Krösus bin ich nun leider auch nicht und so bleibt es aus Mangels an Geld der dhx 4.

@ Insane es tut mir zu tiefst leid das mein Bike nicht deinen Erwartungen entspricht. Kannst du mir jemals verzeihen ? Jeder baut es sich so auf wie man es selbst am besten findet und wen es nicht passt , hat halt pech gehabt 
Man muss ja auch nicht alles mögen.



Greetz


----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2007)

Neues Design an meinem Slayer 90......


----------



## BlueCloud (28. Februar 2007)




----------



## Arsen (28. Februar 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


>



Das Vertex sieht mal richtig geil aus, ein Traum


----------



## el Lingo (28. Februar 2007)

Jako, wo hast Du die Ahörner her?


----------



## Frankki (2. März 2007)

Hallo


Schaut mal meine Race Face Kurbel an...

Gruß von Frank



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=125084&stc=1&d=1172834840


----------



## Scheibenheizer (2. März 2007)

Frankki schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Schaut mal meine Race Face Kurbel an...
> ...



Ne oder? Kralle eingeschlagen, und ne Kappe draufgeschraubt?
Hättest ja gleich nen Lenkerstopfen nehmen können  
Ganz böses Foul...


----------



## bikeandi (2. März 2007)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal geschafft ein Bild einzufügen!  

Hier mein fertiges Bike:





Mit neuer Hope Mono Mini  :





... und neuen Pedalen, Nokon-Schaltzügen und Kettenblattschrauben:





MfG Andi


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2007)

Ui,ui...das is ja mal ein super schönes Geschoß...gefällt mir verdammt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diesel_power (3. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Seit zwei Tagen bin ich Element 70 Besitzer!



Bremsen kommen irgendwann noch Hope Mini dran und leichtere Laufräder.

Bisher Vertex Bj. 94 mit Mag 21



alt aber gut!


----------



## bikeandi (3. März 2007)

Hi,

sehr schickes Bike! Die blaue Farbe gefällt mir echt super und mit na Hope Mono Mini würds natürlich noch besser ausschauen!  

MfG Andi


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (3. März 2007)

Arsen schrieb:


> Das Vertex sieht mal richtig geil aus, ein Traum



Aber Du kürzt doch hoffentlich die Bremsleitungen noch - oder  

Ansonsten - schönes Bike

Noch Geiler find ich allerdings das ETSX ---    Fett RESPEKT


----------



## BlueCloud (3. März 2007)

@/DEATHfromABOVE im moment nicht,da ich kein entlüftungsset habe!...aber es kommt noch^^


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. März 2007)

Burschen....extrem geile Fotos!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (4. März 2007)

Letzten Montag in Finale Ligure 






noch mehr Pic's: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16381

So schön kann biken im Februar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. März 2007)

ohne viele worte  





und fertich ..


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Letzten Montag in Finale Ligure
> So schön kann biken im Februar sein




Hey Jungs, bei allere Liebe das geht doch nicht. Scheißßßße..Ihr könnt doch nicht soén Foto hier rein stellen. Das gibbet doch nicht. 

RK


----------



## bestmove (4. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Letzten Montag in Finale Ligure
> 
> noch mehr Pic's: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16381
> 
> So schön kann biken im Februar sein



Schei?e, is das geil! Das is aber nich nett ...


----------



## BommelMaster (4. März 2007)

meine schätzchen


----------



## luxuzz (4. März 2007)

Hmm der Slayer kommt mir bekannt vor 
Meiner ist leider am Hinterbau angebrochen und die Dämpfer Aufnahme an der Schwinge ist eingerissen 
lang lang war es her

Zwei sehr schöne Bikes wobei mir die roten Schlappen nicht gefallen


----------



## Clemens (5. März 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal


Mein Blizzard - seit Samstag fertig:










Rahmen: 2005er Serie 20th Anniversary Blizzard 17,5 Zoll.


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2007)

Einfach nur perfekt!
Ganz sicher einer der schönsten Rahmen von Rocky!


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2007)

diesel_power schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Seit zwei Tagen bin ich Element 70 Besitzer!


Zwei Tage alt und schon schlammige Reifen - Respekt. 
Blau-weiß gefällt mir sehr gut - besser als rot-weiß. 

Man beachte den Standort der Schätzchens ... da werden doch die Wertigkeiten eindeutig klar gestellt.


----------



## RMB-Rider (7. März 2007)

Clemens schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal
> 
> 
> Mein Blizzard - seit Samstag fertig:
> ...



Der Blizzard ist supergeil!!! 
Ich denke,den werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch holen! (Wenn ich ihn dann noch bekomme)


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2007)

Hier mal 66,6% meiner RMs auf einem Bild:





FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. März 2007)

sleipnir666 schrieb:


> Der Blizzard ist supergeil!!!
> Ich denke,den werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch holen! (Wenn ich ihn dann noch bekomme)



Gratulation!
Als alter Blizzard Fan sage ich nur: Superb!
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## Human 2.0 (10. März 2007)

Hier mal mein Switch


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2007)

Und hier auch endlich mal meines 





Schönes switch, human!

Greetz, Joe


----------



## blaubaer (10. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal 66,6% meiner RMs auf einem Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passen gut zusammen die Spinergy`s und das Switch 

mein ich das nur oder siehts so übel aus, oder ist`s die aufnahmestelle des fotos, dass beim RMX der Lenkwinkel so ist und der radstand so kurz ??

bei meinem ist es optimal, die 40er mit 200mm baut gleich hoch, wie zuvor die 2005er 66er mit 170mm


----------



## maple leaf (10. März 2007)

Was ein geiles pic Herr Flow! 

Die beiden Freireiter sind echt der oberhammer!  Wobei mein Sattel an Deinem canuck echt gut passen würde! 

Die beiden Switches (weiter oben!) sind natürlich auch richtig dick geworden!

cheers bas


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2007)

Vielen Dank, freut mich wenns gefällt.
Ja Bas, dein Sattel.....ich schick dir mal meine Adresse....

@blaubaer: Radstand und Lenkwinkel kommen auf dem Foto recht verfälscht rüber, sind zum fahren ziemlich perfekt, wobei ich zum Beispiel mit den Spacern bzw. deren Anordnung noch nicht zu einer Endlösung gelangt bin.


----------



## kohpa (13. März 2007)

Jetzt auch sub 10







[/URL][/IMG]

Hier nochmal mein Element. Optisch hat sich nicht viel verändert. Durch den Austausch vom Sattel, der Kette, der Reifen und der Lenkergriffe bin ich bei 9.840 kg angelangt. Ist halt ein Rocky ohne Race Face Teile  

Gruss Opa


----------



## iNSANE! (13. März 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:
			
		

> Ist halt ein Rocky ohne Race Face Teile



Ist in diesem Falle verschmerzbar - krasses Rad! Richtig schön!


----------



## MTsports (14. März 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Jetzt auch sub 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi Opa ,

1A , 
ich hoffe auch noch immer , das ich mit meinem Element an dieses " mein " Traumgewicht heran komme !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (14. März 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Jetzt auch sub 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du den reifen schon länger in der mache ? ich will mir für mein etsx neue bereifung zulegen. war bis jetzt auf nokian unterwegs. steht dieses "handmade in germany" auf jedem conti drauf ? vllt kann mir eventuell jemand anderes nen andren guten reifen empfehlen (alles ausser schwalbe) ?! fragen über fragen   vg


----------



## kohpa (15. März 2007)

hallo

Habe mit dem Reifen erst ca. 150 km gefahren und bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob er wieder in Frage kommt. Dendenz eher nein. Ich fahre Uphill viel auf Asphaltsträsschen und da schwindet das Profil des Reifens ziemlich schnell. Er ist zudem sehr laut auf Asphalt. Mehr über den Speed King kannst hier lesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226959
Das "handmade in gemany" habe ich auch das erste Mal gesehen. Auf den Continental Explorer Supersonic, welche ich im Spätsommer gekauft hatte, war der Schriftzug noch nicht drauf. Ich werde wieder auf den Explorer Supersonic, 2.1 ca. 460 g, oder auf den Schwalbe RR zurückgreifen.

Gruss Opa


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. März 2007)

Wieder mal ein Würger!!
Wird allerdings noch stark verändert... Updates folgen in kürze!





greets,


----------



## Sw!tch (15. März 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

woaaaaaaaaa. sowas in der richtung hab ich mir als nacholger(noch laaaaaange hin  fürs switch vorgestellt

einziger kritikpunkt: gleiche gabel wie am rmx?!


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. März 2007)

Ruhig blut! Wie gesagt, es wird noch stark verändert...


----------



## Xexano (15. März 2007)

Für welchen Bereich soll dieser Slayer SXC gut sein?

Der Aufbau sieht irgendwie nach Bikepark und Slopestyle aus; hält das aber der Rahmen mit seinem Carbonhinterbau aus?! Ich denke, dass das SXC "instabiler" ist als das normale Slayer, da das SXC sich eher Richtung AM spezialisiert oder irre ich mich da?

Und wieso eine rote Rohloff-Nabe?! War da nicht mal eine weiße Rohloff beim 06 RMX?

Das Bike ist aber auf jeden Fall schön! Löst aber im Gegensatz zu dem Canuck irgendwie kein "WOW"-Effekt aus! Das Canuck ist aber echt top! :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (15. März 2007)

freeride, schon ma darauf gekommen??


----------



## All-Mountain (15. März 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute bei MTSports nur meine Schaltung richten lassen...

...und das ist draus geworden:






Mein Road-Projekt für den nächsten Winter: ein 2005er Solo AL:50, Scandium, in rot-weißer Team-Lackierung


----------



## iNSANE! (16. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich heute bei MTSports nur meine Schaltung richten lassen...
> 
> ...und das ist draus geworden:



Klarer Fall von "Pech gehabt"  Geiler Rahmen!


----------



## Jako (16. März 2007)

hi all-mountain, wirklich schöner rahmen - und nicht vergessen - shimanofrei aufbauen !! weißt du das gewicht ohne gabel? kannst du mal wiegen? danke und gruß, jako


----------



## All-Mountain (16. März 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hi all-mountain, wirklich schöner rahmen - und nicht vergessen - shimanofrei aufbauen !! weißt du das gewicht ohne gabel? kannst du mal wiegen? danke und gruß, jako



Wir haben den Rahmen gestern noch gewogen: 1,3 Kg. 

Der Aufbau wird wohl davon abhängig sein, was es so an monetären Mitteln bis zum nächsten Winter in meine "Bike-Kasse" spült


----------



## MTsports (16. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Würger!!
> Wird allerdings noch stark verändert... Updates folgen in kürze!




Hi Turbo Mensch ,

hat ja fast den Verschnitt von meinem nach dem Umbau im Winter bekommen  




( das untere )

übrigens , es gibt schon farbige Speichen  , nur bei den Felgen hätte ich glaube auch auf die Bellacoola gehen sollen , passen richtig gut in das Canuck  

@Jako
nicht zu vergessen das Gewicht ist von einem 58er Rahmen und mit Sattelspanner und Steuersatzschalen !


----------



## Redking (16. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute bei MTSports nur meine Schaltung richten lassen...
> 
> ...und das ist draus geworden:
> 
> ...



Hallo Tom,
schicker Rahmen. 
Ich warte noch auf meinen aber dann gibt es Fotos.
Meiner ist ja ähnlich bis aufs Material. 
Okay die Gabel wird die gleiche sein.

Viel Spaß beim Teilekauf. Dann können wir ja auch mal eine RR Rockytreffen machen. 
Ich komm auch bis München vielleicht auf dem Rad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (16. März 2007)

So jetzt mal mein bike nach dem Umbau - mehr in meiner Galerie!


----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2007)

Rocky RR Treffen wäe ne Idee  Wenn ich mit meinem Farblosen AL 50 kommen darf. Für einen Rahmenwechsel reicht das Geld leider nicht  Wenn also jemand einen fast neuen 54ziger in weiß gegen Team tauschen (na ja, kleiner Wertausgleich möglich) will...


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Rocky RR Treffen wäe ne Idee



Für das Treffen würde ich Finale Ligure vorschlagen. Da hat es nämlich sehr schöne RR-Stecken und zwischendurch kann man es mit den MTB's so richtig krachen lassen Der Urlaub da vorletzte Woche hat mich nämlich erst so richtig auf die Idee gebracht mir ein RR zuzulegen. 




Catsoft schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand einen fast neuen 54ziger in weiß gegen Team tauschen (na ja, kleiner Wertausgleich möglich) will...


 Hmm, eher ned. Der Rahmen wäre aber auch zu gross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (17. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Für das Treffen würde ich Finale Ligure vorschlagen. Da hat es nämlich sehr schöne RR-Stecken und zwischendurch kann man es mit den MTB's so richtig krachen lassen Der Urlaub da vorletzte Woche hat mich nämlich erst so richtig auf die Idee gebracht mir ein RR zuzulegen.
> 
> 
> Hmm, eher ned. Der Rahmen wäre aber auch zu gross.



seit Finale träum ich auch von nem RR (und dem passenden Wohnort an der Küste  ), war sehr geil da den RRlern mit dem MTB hinterher zu jagen


----------



## MTsports (18. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Für das Treffen würde ich Finale Ligure vorschlagen. Da hat es nämlich sehr schöne RR-Stecken und zwischendurch kann man es mit den MTB's so richtig krachen lassen Der Urlaub da vorletzte Woche hat mich nämlich erst so richtig auf die Idee gebracht mir ein RR zuzulegen.



Bin dabei , wann solls losgehen


----------



## All-Mountain (18. März 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> Bin dabei , wann solls losgehen


Frühjahr 2008 

Du weißt ja, ich plane langfristig


----------



## Redking (18. März 2007)

Bis dahin werde ich auch mein Solo haben!    

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## - H - K - P - (21. März 2007)

So nun noch ein Switch, zur zeit Fahrtüchtig aber noch nicht vollkommen fertig!!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2007)

*Für die Mädel´s ...*


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Für die Mädel´s ...*



Moin

Sehr schönes Bike. Schätze, Deine "bessere Hälfte" bekommt nicht genug davon, was?

Aber warum haste u.a. die Gabel vom alten Switch SL genommen? Ist die Z150 von der Performance besser als AM1?

Was wiegt das gute Stück denn komplett nach Deinem Umbau?

MfG


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. März 2007)

Hehehe, schönes bike Soulbrother, das wird s.d auch interessieren!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike. Schätze, Deine "bessere Hälfte" bekommt nicht genug davon, was?


Das wird sich am Sonntag zeigen  aber ich gehe mal davon aus.


> Aber warum haste u.a. die Gabel vom alten Switch SL genommen? Ist die Z150 von der Performance besser als AM1?


Nein,von der Performance geben die sich nix.Der auschlaggebende Punkt war aber die Optik und die Kompatibilität mit dem LRS vom Switch wegen der Steckachse.Und den 1cm mehr Federweg wird sie wohl nicht vermissen.



> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn komplett nach Deinem Umbau?
> 
> MfG



*MOMENTAN *14,0KG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (24. März 2007)

komm souly du faehrst das ding doch eh selbst  feines bike !


----------



## Soulbrother (24. März 2007)

Pscht,...Petze!


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2007)

Es war wieder Wochenende und ich unterwegs...





Und das hier, zwar ein Nicolai, aber das Bild ist einfach klasse geworden


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. März 2007)

Ihr seits nicht schlecht am Weg


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. März 2007)

und hier auch, der vollständigkeit halber (zum glück hab ich kein special edition, sonst müsste ich's in 3 threads posten ):

...nach einem etwas größeren update:

die 07er talas RLC (140-120-100mm, die neue verstellung funktioniert genial), crossmax ST & michelin xcr mud gibt's schon am ersten bild zu sehen...







...und am zweiten die neue xtr-kurbel (passt mMn farblich besser zum rahmen als eine silberne race face deus kurbel, ich hoffe der stilbruch wird mir verziehen!)






alles in allem fährt es sich ein ganzes stück leichter als vorher   
wenn ich jetzt noch rausfinde was das gelegentliche knacksen verursacht, bin ich 100%ig glücklich.


----------



## tyerax (27. März 2007)

En Guude,

kann mir mal eine(r) die Zollzahlen an der Dämpferschwinge erklären?
wohlgemerkt am ETSX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (27. März 2007)

So hier mal meins ,ist aber noch nicht fertig demnächst neue Gabel und ein paar neue Parts.


----------



## luxuzz (27. März 2007)

nette sattelstange


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. März 2007)

...vorallem ohne Spanner!


----------



## numinisflo (27. März 2007)

tyerax schrieb:


> En Guude,
> 
> kann mir mal eine(r) die Zollzahlen an der Dämpferschwinge erklären?
> wohlgemerkt am ETSX




Beim Energy Transfer System Fahrrad von Rocky kannst du ohne Werkzeug den Federweg des Hinterbaus verstellen - die Zahlenangaben beziehen sich also darauf, der Einstellbereich erstreckt sich von 4" (ca. 100mm) über 4,5" (ca. 115mm) bis hin zu 5" (ca. 130mm).

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (27. März 2007)

Das switch ist und bleibt ebenfalls geil, neben dem socom meine absolute zweitwahl als bike.


----------



## RMB-Rider (28. März 2007)

Hi Leute!

Endlich fertig gestellt!  
Hier mal ein erstes Bild von meinem Vertex,nachdem heute nun endlich die Gabel angekommen ist!


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. März 2007)

na das grau kenn ich doch woher 
schaut schnell aus


----------



## iNSANE! (28. März 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Das switch ist und bleibt ebenfalls geil, neben dem socom meine absolute zweitwahl als bike.



Boa, ich kann's kaum erwarten bis DU nen SOCOM (For Race Only) hast, und es dann bis zur Unkenntlichkeit farblich vergewaltigst


----------



## RMB-Rider (28. März 2007)

... "Noch" schwerer als ich dachte,aber fährt sich sehr geil!!!


----------



## BlueCloud (28. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (29. März 2007)

@rotkind86
... Sehr geiles Element! Weiße Felgen würden noch fehlen,aber ansonsten echt sehr schön!!!


Und hier mal noch ein Bild meines Vertex!


----------



## BlueCloud (30. März 2007)

danke....bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich dies tue..mal sehen


----------



## Jako (30. März 2007)

hi rotkind, da gibt es aber schönere möglichkeiten sein unterrohr zu schützen.... schonmal an durchsichtige steinschlagfolie gedacht? gruß jako


----------



## BlueCloud (30. März 2007)

joar habsch...aber ich gebe mich erste mal damit zufrieden und so unhübsch findsch es nicht *g*


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. März 2007)

07er RM Vertex (70 bzw custom):
wundert euch nicht über die sattelüberhöhung - das radl gehört einer dame und ich hab ihn für die probefahrt natürlich deutlich höher stellen müssen. 





















ausstattung:

fox 100 RLC
dt 240 / xr 4.2
XT
oro K18
Race Face Deus XC

die reifen & pedale werden noch getauscht, evtl. auch der sattel.


----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2007)

Wenn ich solch einen Spacerturm sehe frage ich mich immer, ob das die passende Rahmengröße sein kann.
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Bike sehr gut, zumindest unterhalb der Spacerlandschaft.


----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2007)

_*Wieder mal was für die FR-Fraktion!*_


----------



## Osti (31. März 2007)

uiiiiiiiiiiiiih, ein wunderschöner Klassiker....


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. März 2007)

...die spacer werden natürlich nach der "probezeit" entfernt, gar keine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (3. April 2007)

So einen Rahmen lob ich mir doch mal
Z.Z in Ebay zu sehen
Grund des Aussehens soll ein Crash mit einem Auto gewesen sein


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. April 2007)

Das nennt man auch Kaltformen


----------



## Osti (3. April 2007)

das waren nur die ersten Versuche hier von :


----------



## luxuzz (3. April 2007)

hatten wir irgendwie schon oder ^^ ?


Iwi hat die Kaltformung etwas, aber leider nur noch für die eigene Wand xD


----------



## Soulbrother (3. April 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> das waren nur die ersten Versuche hier von :


----------



## rsu (3. April 2007)

Was ist gegen Spacerturm einzuwenden? Manche(r) möcht halt aufrechter Sitzen will aber nen kleinen/kurzen Rahmen? Eigentlich müsste noch kritisiert werden dass keine RF Kurbel verbaut ist... Is doch einfach ein schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (3. April 2007)

... Wer will schon noch ´ne Race Face Kurbel!  

Ist aber alles in allem ein sehr hübsches Bike,denke ich!


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2007)

So einen Spacerturm wie auf dem Vertex bekommt man auch mit einem etwas größeren Rahmen kaum weg. Die Zeiten, in denen man Bikes mit Steuerrohren an die 18cm kaufen konnte, sind irgendwie vorbei.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. April 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> So einen Spacerturm wie auf dem Vertex bekommt man auch mit einem etwas größeren Rahmen kaum weg. Die Zeiten, in denen man Bikes mit Steuerrohren an die 18cm kaufen konnte, sind irgendwie vorbei.



...geht schon!Das einzige Problem ist wohl eher,daß es keine Vorbauten mehr mit entsprechenden Maßen gibt,oder nur noch ganz wenige,so wie hier beim Element Signature von meiner Mum:





Das gleiche Debakel hatte ich auch,als ihr das Element aufgebaut hatte.Einerseits benötigt sie einen kleinen Rahmen,ist ein 15er,aber andererseits muß sie auch ziemlich aufrecht sitzen.


----------



## BlueCloud (4. April 2007)

oh ha,hünsch ist etwas anderes...hauptsache es erfüllt seinen zweck


----------



## bestmove (4. April 2007)

Hm, ich finds aber auch nicht häßlich, im Gegenteil  und wenn die Mum damit durch die Gegend düst ... is das mal cool


----------



## s.d (4. April 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> oh ha,hünsch ist etwas anderes...hauptsache es erfüllt seinen zweck



Also von deinem Sattel und Kettenstrebenschutz kann man genau das auch sagen


----------



## BlueCloud (4. April 2007)

joar sattel ok...das andere hat sich schon geändert


----------



## csx (4. April 2007)

*werbungauf*






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=120104405336&rd=1&rd=1

   

*werbungzu*


----------



## Scheibenheizer (4. April 2007)

csx schrieb:


> *werbungauf*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=120104405336&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Eventuelle Parts, die an das Bike passen könnten, biete ich in anderen Auktionen an. [/FONT]


Welche denn, da fehlen doch noch Schutzbleche, Dynamo und ein Seitenständer!
Mal ehrlich, nichts gegen Nostalgie, aber die Farbe, der Rahmen, alles irgendwie.. 

Schlagt mich, aber es gibt nur ein Rad, was sogar mit DER Farbe noch gut aussieht:







http://www.knollybikes.com/frames/endorphin/index.aspx

Ganz ehrlich, aber für die Beauty bind ich sogar mein Rocky am Strassenrand an...


----------



## All-Mountain (4. April 2007)

csx schrieb:


> *werbungauf*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, Du bist das. 
Hübsch, aber so hübsch dann wieder auch nicht.
Hätte sich gut als Citybike gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. April 2007)

Banausen!


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. April 2007)

Mal wieder was neues...









Funky hmm!?!


----------



## maple leaf (10. April 2007)

TRAUMHAFT!

Echt richtig bunt, aber mir gefällts mal richtig gut!

cheers bas


----------



## Xexano (10. April 2007)

"Purple Pills!" Echt verrückte Farbkombi, kommt aber echt cool rüber...  

Nur das weiß stört irgendwie... da hätte man doch die grüne Argyle nehmen können...


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. April 2007)

mir gefällts!
Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. April 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> "Purple Pills!" Echt verrückte Farbkombi, kommt aber echt cool rüber...
> 
> Nur das weiß stört irgendwie... da hätte man doch die grüne Argyle nehmen können...



Das ist auch nicht weiß. Die Gabel ist genauso Mint wie die Argyle. Sieht man auf dem Foto leider nicht so..

peace out,


----------



## Alesana (11. April 2007)

an den mit dem zu verkaufenden hammer da oben: ist das ne sonderlackierung? weil ansonsten ist es kaum ein 1996er hammer, da das hammer 1996 in schönem rot gehalten wurde. ich geh gleich ma in den keller und mach nen bild vom 96er. steht ja eins da unten rum.


----------



## Alesana (11. April 2007)




----------



## Sw!tch (11. April 2007)

is das n reverse lenker am flow?
hätt ich da auch rangebaut 
ansonsten is es mir zu bunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (11. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> is das n reverse lenker am flow?
> hätt ich da auch rangebaut
> ansonsten is es mir zu bunt.



Ne ist ein Race Face Lenker. Sowas buntes musste jetzt auch mal sein...

greets,


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. April 2007)

bunt is geil!


----------



## Boomrush (13. April 2007)

...hab von meinem Slayer auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht


----------



## Lieser (19. April 2007)

[/url][/IMG]




so hie rmal meine


----------



## Soulbrother (23. April 2007)

*Unsere beiden NEUEN fahren sich richtig gut!...sind halt eben Rocky´s*


----------



## modulorix (1. Mai 2007)

sodele,
hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Schimmel.
Für Anregungen bin ich offen...

gruß,
modulorix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (4. Mai 2007)

Kommt nicht in Gold aber mit slippery-silver Standrohren 

DIE MARZOCCHI 55 mit 160mm FW.


----------



## Magnum 204 (4. Mai 2007)

so mal wieder was leichtes (9,8Kg) habs auf irgend ner webseite gefunden.


----------



## Mauri_66 (5. Mai 2007)

Das ist das Bike von Opa Flink!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2007)

*Heute war RM-Generalcheck und bei dieser Gelegenheit ... *


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. Mai 2007)

geiler Fuhrpark!!!

Würd alle 5 nehmen ...


----------



## bestmove (6. Mai 2007)

klasse  Kannst ja bald nen RM Testcenter machen


----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2007)

Genialer Fuhrpark.
Jetzt die ultimative Frage: Welches ist dein Liebling? (und jetzt erzähl mir nur nicht du würdest jedes auf seine Art lieben!)


----------



## luxuzz (6. Mai 2007)

Vom aufbau her könnte man ja aufs Switch tippen


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Genialer Fuhrpark.
> Jetzt die ultimative Frage: Welches ist dein Liebling? (und jetzt erzähl mir nur nicht du würdest jedes auf seine Art lieben!)



Puuh,...echt schwierige Frage  

... das mintfarbene scheidet ja schon mal aus (zum Glück eins weniger),da es das von der Drea ist.
... Flow und Switch sind rein für Parkeinsatz,da würde ich mich wohl für das Flow entscheiden,da es eine schöne Abwechslung zu den restlichen Fully´s ist.
... Slayer und Pipeline für All Mountaineinsatz,da liegt mir momentan das Pipeline sehr am Herzen,das wird mir zwar kaum einer glauben,aber das Teil  zu fahren macht riesen Spaß  womit ich keinesfalls sagen will,daß es besser ist als der Slayer !!!Das ist mehr so eine emotionale Sache 


Also würde wohl derzeit,wenn ich mich für eins entscheiden müßte, meine Wahl auf das Pipeline fallen...denke ich mal...so auf die Schnelle...hmm  

*Aber genau genommen hast du dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben *

Mein absoluter Liebling von *Allen *im Stall ist derzeit aber mein Demo!
Das ging so super am 1.Mai den DH in Winterberg runter,daß ich total heiß auf den ixs cup in 14 Tagen bin.


----------



## Magnum 204 (15. Mai 2007)

So hier mal meins nach Umbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (15. Mai 2007)

tight. nur sattel tauschen


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> tight. nur sattel tauschen



???? Wieso????? Was ist mit dem???? Außer das er schwer ist?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## luxuzz (15. Mai 2007)

Sry wie im Pornothread gesagt ich finds langweilig, da es bis auf die gabel/kefü und pedale es standart ist und somit ein bike von vielen von der Stange ist...


----------



## el Lingo (16. Mai 2007)

Hier mal mein Bildschirmhintergrund. Es hat so beruhigend grüne Farben...


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ???? Wieso????? Was ist mit dem???? Außer das er schwer ist?
> Gruß
> Klaus




!!!!!!hmm!!!!!!! vllt weil er extrem hässlig ist???????!!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2007)

Einfach mal so  






Oder die ganze Tour: Finale Anfang März


----------



## Osti (17. Mai 2007)

absolut ekelig


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Mai 2007)

All Mountain - das ist echt ein schönes Bild! Ich werd mich in bälde mit Dir mal in Kontakt setzen zwecks der einen oder anderen Tour...


----------



## kabelizer (18. Mai 2007)

Klasse Tom, ein herrliches Bild!  
Und dank dir ist jetzt auch mal mein Bike hier im Forum zu sehen (an der Hauswand), vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2007)

kabelizer schrieb:


> Klasse Tom, ein herrliches Bild!
> Und dank dir ist jetzt auch mal mein Bike hier im Forum zu sehen (an der Hauswand), vielen Dank.



...und ich hab's endlich (nach 2 1/2 Monaten) geschafft eine der Finale-Touren auf meine Homepage zu stellen. Für was Regentage doch gut sind


----------



## csx (18. Mai 2007)

also wenn die grotte so befahrbar gewesen wär, wie es auf dem bild unten rechts aussieht, dann wärswirklich sightseeing auf bikes


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Anderer Sattel, dann ist es gut auch wenn mir die Rahmenfarbe noch nie gefallen hat


----------



## Homegrown (18. Mai 2007)

Schönes ding und Sattel muss ist gut zum Klemmen


----------



## kacktus (25. Mai 2007)

Meine Vanessa............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (25. Mai 2007)

Sag mal gehts noch??


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. Mai 2007)

hacktus schrieb:


> Meine Vanessa............



Der Sattel ist hoffentlich ein Fake!!!


----------



## kacktus (25. Mai 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist hoffentlich ein Fake!!!



Nee, der Sattel ist eine Scott Octane Downhill Sitzbank von 99. 

Optinal gab es noch eine Stüzung aus Alu womit man den Sattel dann am Oberrohr befestigen konnte....


----------



## Scheibenheizer (25. Mai 2007)

hacktus schrieb:


> Nee, der Sattel ist eine Scott Octane Downhill Sitzbank von 99.
> 
> Optinal gab es noch eine Stüzung aus Alu womit man den Sattel dann am Oberrohr befestigen konnte....



echt.. die Bank ist das krankste, was ich je gesehen hab


----------



## luxuzz (25. Mai 2007)

Jo, hab ein Foto von einem Scott.. der Sattel ist die häßligste verstümmelung die es seit der Monster gibt... >.<


----------



## s.d (25. Mai 2007)

Wenn du den Sattel ganz nach hinten stellst brauchst du zumindest kein Schutzblech mehr


----------



## jota (26. Mai 2007)

oh gott,ich hab erbrochenes in der tastatur.


----------



## luxuzz (26. Mai 2007)

Wer diesen Sattelerfunden hat sollte sein leben lang geschlagen werden...


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wer diesen Sattelerfunden hat sollte sein leben lang geschlagen werden...



koennte von dir sein wenn er weiss/blau waere  
egal geschlagen gehoerst du auch so  ... nicht  alles spass


----------



## luxuzz (26. Mai 2007)

Ne ne du , sry aber ich bin mit dem pure V da schon besser bediehnt als mit der 2 meter sitzbank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jupke (26. Mai 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (26. Mai 2007)

Mal ein ganz altes ding, aber sehr schick, wobei ich finde ein älteres schaltwerk ran sollte, würde dann meiner meinung nach besser passen


----------



## s.d (26. Mai 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz altes ding, aber sehr schick, wobei ich finde ein älteres schaltwerk ran sollte, würde dann meiner meinung nach besser passen



Aber Gabel und Sattel findest du passend oder?


----------



## Alesana (26. Mai 2007)

Den Sattel gibt es schon fast so lang, wie der Rahmen alt ist


----------



## luxuzz (26. Mai 2007)

Ein Sattel ist immer geschmackssache und über die Gabel lässt sich streiten. Jedes bike kann immer besser aufgebaut werden, aber rein optisch gefällts mir


----------



## Deleted9832 (26. Mai 2007)

Hi luxuzz,
über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten, hat halt jeder einen anderen. Was wiegts denn?.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## blackforest (26. Mai 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wer diesen Sattelerfunden hat sollte sein leben lang geschlagen werden...



Echt?    Peter Denk fährt ja hier in Freiburg regelmäßig rum. Soll ich ihm dann von dir eine reinhaun?


----------



## Arsen (27. Mai 2007)

Beide vom Numinisflo: einfach Top !!!


----------



## Jupke (28. Mai 2007)

Groszmeister schrieb:


> Hi luxuzz,
> über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten, hat halt jeder einen anderen. Was wiegts denn?.
> MfG. Groszi


 
Hi Groszmeister,
Das Bike wiegt so um die 10,1 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted9832 (28. Mai 2007)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so leicht ist. Meins kommt auf etwas über 12 kg.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Jupke (29. Mai 2007)

Groszmeister schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so leicht ist. Meins kommt auf etwas über 12 kg.
> MfG. Groszi


 
Hi Grozi,

Den leichtbau war am anfang auch nicht mein ziel. Dass project ist irgendwo aber ausser controle geraten


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2007)

hier mal mein neues Schätzchen
Rahmengröße 19,5


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Juni 2007)

...und wo wart Ihr so an Pfingsten mit Euren Rocky's?




Monte Caplone, Gardasee


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2007)

Yeah! Bike-Festival Willingen 2007

War der Hammer. Schön mit Wade im Train den Freeride runter. Es gibt kaum was vergleichbares!

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall das ganze Wochenende


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Juni 2007)

Die zwei waren auch in willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2007)

ja war n echt geiler tag!
bloß fürn arsch das ich nicht mein eignes rad fahren konnte...
hab aber natürlich schön vom rocky stand alles ausprobiert 

und achja guggt euch das slyer von wade an. live sahs noch viel geiler aus!
prototype für 2008 an die slopestyle/freeride fraktion


----------



## s.d (3. Juni 2007)

Ja Das Slayer gefällt gibts da noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2007)

Also bevor hier jetzt wieder allgemeine Euphorie Stürme losbrechen würde mich doch echt mal eure Meinung zum Slopestyle Slayer interessieren.
Als ich in Riva die Konstruktionszeichnungen gesehen hab, war ich gelinde gesagt etwas enttäuscht.
Führt ihr euch nicht auch etwas "hinters Licht geführt" wenn Rocky ein Bike bringt (New Slayer), es dann praktisch nach einem Jahr einstellt, um dann im dritten Jahr wieder das alte bike zu bringen und es mit bisschen Kosmetik als das neue JETZT SUPER DUPER Slopestyle Bike zu deklarieren?
Also selbst jedem noch so krassen Rocky Fan muss klar sein dass das echt verarsche ist - und kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit "1.5", "robuster" und so nem Quatsch...Wo ist die Marktsicherheit wenn ich als Kunde schon das Gefühl hab die Firma weis nicht wo sie hin will? Ich würde mir kein Auto kaufen von einer Firma die das Model jedes Jahr umarbeitet und mir dann sagt, das brauch ich jetzt weil das ehemals ultimative jetzt nur noch drittklassig ist.
Die Probleme wie der total verbaute Dämpfer und die Schmutzanfälligkeit der Gelenke ist geblieben - und jetzt ist halt wieder was neues da - und wir können wieder dafür blechen...oder lassen es bleiben.


----------



## Jendo (3. Juni 2007)

So dann will ich mal:

Also im großen und ganzen schließe ich mich Dir an. Es sind einfach beim Slayer zuviele Kleinigkeiten die mich immer stören. Also wozu brauch ich ein Bike mit 150mm Federweg um dann 2,2" NorbertWieauchimmervielzuschmal Reifen und einen Vorbau in 130mm Länge dran zu schrauben. Ich finde das einfach unsinnig.--> AllTourenLightFreerideMountainAlpX Bike???

Ein Hersteller wie Rocky Mountain hat früher einmal selber bestimmt wohin der Markt geht und mit Innovationen dafür gesorgt das die Entwicklung nicht stagniert!

Nun scheint es so als ob nun Fachzeitschriften und solche die es gerne wären den Ingenieuren von Rocky sagen was sie zu machen haben. 

Wie kann man denn ein Bike bauen was genausoviel Federweg hat wie ein altes Switch und dann bekomm ich da nicht einmal einen Dämpfer mit Piggybag ran!?

Nachdem man nun festgestellt hat, das sich die BergabSlopestyleFreerideLightAllEnduroHardcoreBigHucking Rider sich nicht mit dem Carbon Hinterbau anfreundet baut man nun im dritte Jahr einfach einen mix aus beiden? - Das kann es nun wirklich nicht sein!

Zumal Rocky es immernoch nicht bei einem "Freeride" Bike geschafft hat ein akzeptables Gewicht bei ordentlicher Performance zu bauen.

Ich, für meinen Teil werde mir stark Überlegen ob ich mir als nächstes Bike wieder ein RM zulege.


----------



## Nofaith (3. Juni 2007)

Jetzt weiss aber gar nicht mehr weiter, wird nach dem New Slayer nun das Slayer SCX auch schon wieder eingestampft? Denk ja nicht das die 3 Slayer-Modelle nebeneinander bauen!

Laut Importeur kam das New Slayer, weil die Franzosen auf solch ein Bike gedrÃ¤ngten und das "Old Slayer" seine Zeit Ã¼berlebt hÃ¤tte.  Aber irgendwie ist bei denen seit dem Wegfall des "Old Slayer" kein Konzept mehr drin. Die entstandene LÃ¼cke wurde versucht mit einem gepimpten ETS-X zu schliessen(dafÃ¼r gab's in diversen Mags Schelte) und das New Slayer war nicht wirklich leichter als ein Switch SL. Also definiert man eine neue Klasse, Super-Cross-Country , lÃ¤sst ein paar FrÃ¤steile weg und schraubt 'ne Carbonstrebe ans Bike. Jetzt scheint das Ding wohl auch nicht zu gehen wie geschnitten Brot, also biegen wir das Oberrohr noch weiter durch, verschweissen Ober- und Unterrohr noch mehr ala Specialized und schon haben wir das nÃ¤chste ultimative  Slayer.

Da wart ich ja lieber bis zu Eurobike bevor ich mir 'nen neuen Rahmen hole, sonst ist das Ding schon "veraltet" bevor ich bestellt habe  . Also bei Rahmenpreisen von Ã¼ber 2000â¬ sollte schon eine gewissen Linie im Produkt bleiben, siehe Element. Kleine technische Verbesserungen sind ja ok, aber momentan sieht das Slayer jedes Jahr anders aus.

Vielleicht sollt ich mir doch lieber 'nen Switch SL besorgen?!?!?


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2007)

jungs, "immer flach durch die hose atmen". 

ihr habt doch bestimmt schon mitgekriegt das das "old new slayer"  abgesetzt wird oder? das wird durch das oben gezeigte modell ersetzt! is echt ein geiles bike und ich hab sofort entschlossen es mir zu kaufen. ein fettes freeridebike das viel aushält und man dabei eben nicht im federweg versinkt, der perfekte nachfolger fürs alte switch!

das slayer sxc wird weiterhin als --enduro-- angeboten!

ich persönlich finds genial das rocky soviele leicht unterschiedliche bikes im freeride bereicht hat!
wobei ich euch wiederrum recht geben muss dass rocky vor dem startschuss zum neues slayer hätte drauf kommen sollen! 

zum kommenden Dhbike hat wade übrigens gesagt, dass es einfahc nur PERFEKT ist...


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2007)

here you are.


----------



## SlayMe (3. Juni 2007)

Was Wade gesagt hat weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ansonsten stimme ich Sw!tch voll und ganz zu. Das New Slayer war ein fauler Kompromiss. Das SXC macht als Nachfolger des Old Slayer viel mehr Sinn und da versteht es sich doch von selbst, dass Rocky das New Slayer jetzt versucht so zu bauen, wie sie es von Anfang an hätten bauen sollen. Schade eigentlich, hätten sie das schon letztes Jahr gecheckt, hätte ich mir kein Ellsworth gekauft, sondern das Slayer, das Wade so locker in der Hand hält.


----------



## soederbohm (3. Juni 2007)

Passen denn in den neuen Rahmen wenigstens breitere Reifen? Wenn ja und der von den sonstigen Maßen identisch mit dem 06er Slayer wäre, könnt man vielleciht ein "Update" machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Juni 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> ... Das New Slayer war ein fauler Kompromiss.


*FALSCH*  
Der New Slayer war von Anfang an die Ablösung für das bis dahin gebaute Switch SL.Und so gesehen ein absoluter Volltreffer! 




> Das SXC macht als Nachfolger des Old Slayer viel mehr Sinn


*VÖLLIG RICHTIG*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (3. Juni 2007)

Ne, beim new Slayer haste nicht die freie Dämpferwahl und da passen keine dicken Reifen rein


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2007)

Also wirklich toll find ich das auch nicht was Rocky da abzieht. Jeder der ein New Slayer sich gekauft hat kommt sich schon blöde vor. 

Im Jahr 2006 wird das Bike als das Bike überhaupt bezeichnet, Im Jahr 2007 wird schon ein Folgemodell welches optimiert wurde und im Jahr 2008 bekommen wir dann ein Bike welches dem 2006 ähnelt .... mit der Bemerkung, DAs 2008 ist das Bike welches Sie 2006 hätten bauen sollen. Mir kann niemand erzählen das RM die Konsturktion nicht auch im 2006 JAhrgang für das 2008 in der Tasche hatte. Ich finde es nur der Hammer. Werde mir in Zukunft auch gut überlegen ob ich mir nochmals ein RM hertu. Bin sehr enttäuscht von dem allem!!!


----------



## SlayMe (3. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube nicht dass die das 2008er Design schon vor zwei Jahren in der Schublade hatten. Bisher wurden doch alle Modelle recht lange hergestellt mir nur jeweils kleineren Verbesserungen. Ich denke, dass das 06 Slayer ein Schnellschuss war, der zu sehr vom Marketing geleitet war. Die haben zu sehr an die Positionierung zwischen Old Slayer und Switch gedacht und sich zu wenig Gedanken um praktische Details gemacht. Manchmal hilft es halt, etwas länger über ein Produkt nachzudenken und sich nicht dem Druck zur nächsten Messe was vorzeigen zu müssen auszuliefern (das ist jetzt nur ne Vermutung). Auf jeden Fall verprellt Rocky damit seine Kunden. Zumindest die mit nem New Slayer.


----------



## soederbohm (3. Juni 2007)

Also mich verprellt RM ganz sicher nicht. Ich bin nachwievor mit meinem Slayer extrem zufrieden und würde nie gegen ein SXC (welches ich auch schon gefahren bin) tauschen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2007)

@SlayMe: okay da muss ich Dir recht geben. Kann natürlich auch so gewesen sein. Ich persönlich bin mega angepisst und mein nächstes Bike wird nur wenn ich keine Alternative finde wieder ein Rocky. Aber andere Väter ahben auch schöne Töchter ....


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Also mich verprellt RM ganz sicher nicht. Ich bin nachwievor mit meinem Slayer extrem zufrieden und würde nie gegen ein SXC (welches ich auch schon gefahren bin) tauschen.



Zufrieden bin ich auch, aber alleine dieses Marketing finde ich echt nicht fair ... Bin seither immer Rocky gefahren, bin vor mehren Jahren von Merida auf RM gewechselt und hab da einige durch gemacht, klar sie sind alle klasse nur was momentan abgeht kann ich von RM nicht für okay befinden


----------



## SlayMe (3. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich bleibe Rocky treu, weil ich mein Old Slayer nicht verkaufe. Aber da sie in den letzten zwei Jahren kein Rad nach meinen Vorstellungen im Sortiment hatten, hab ich halt nen anderen Vater genommen. Schade, denn Rocky is schon geil und ich hab bisher nix Negatives erlebt. Aber vielleicht taugt meine neue Braut ja nicht und dann habe ich mit dem New New Slayer vielleicht wieder eine schöne Alternative. Mal abwarten wie es sich fahren wird (beide Bikes).


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2007)

ich würd nciht so angepisst sein! is doch wie bei jeder anderen marke auch das jedes jahr optimiert wird! das slayer ist sicherlich ein top bike und wirds auch noch neben den neuen modellen sein..


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2007)

Wie bereits gesagt, es gibt genügend Alternativen, man muss sich zwar schlau machen welche gut sind und welche nichts taugen, aber das Marketing von RM finde ich nciht okay und daher schauen wir beim nächsten Bike einfach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2007)

Hey, lass doch die Leute einfach hier mal ihre Meinung sagen. Das ewige "Macht mal locker" gedöns ist mir echt zu Kiffermäßig  Jeder kann sich hier auch mal kritisch über Rocky äussern, oder?
In diesem Sinne...

P.S. Du würdest es auch nicht toll finden wenn Du Dir jetzt das tolle Slopestyle Slayer holst, dann bekommst Du's nächstes Jahr im Mai, um dann im Juni zu erfahren: Es gibt nen neuen Bock.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2007)

jaja 

aber hey! bin kein slopestyler(and proud of it). wollt ich nur ma so gesagt haben


----------



## Xexano (4. Juni 2007)

Also mal ehrlich... das Prototype vom Newest Slayer sieht echt hässlich aus! Diese eckige Schweißklotz, das den Dämpfer mehr verbirgt als festhält, sieht mal echt derbe fehl am Platze aus! :kotz: 

Bis jetzt finde ich das New Slayer am Besten von allen Slayers! Die einzige Modifikationen, die ich für das New Slayer notwendig sehe, sind: 

1.) Der Hinterbau soll breitere Reifen aufnehmen können
2.) Das New Slayer sollte für den Bikepark frei gegeben werden! (Also Bikepark --> Garantie erlischt NICHT!) Wenn es da noch irgendwelche bedenken geben sollte wegen "es könnte etwas brechen" --> An diesen Stellen die Gussets verstärken o.ä.

Das wären vorerst die einzigen Modifications, die ich als notwendig betrachte! Ich denke mal, dass diese Modifications mehr bringen würden, als einen ganz neuen Slayer zu konstruieren (und dann noch gleich so hässlich!).
Ein 1.5 Steuerrohr z.B. sehe ich nicht als notwendig --> Es gibt genug FR/DHler, die auch mit 1.1/8 Steuerrohre auskommen! 

Wenn die das Slayer dann soweit verstärken würden, ohne vielleicht zusätzlich noch an Gewicht zu gewinnen (oder nur geringfügig), dann könnten sie gleichzeitig das Slayer SXC auf noch mehr Leichtbau trimmen! (Ganzer Hinterbau aus Carbon; vielleicht sogar noch das Sitzrohr "carbonisieren".
Das wäre dann nämlich ein perfektes All-Mountain-Slayer für mehr Bergauf. 
Das ETSX würde ich dann mehr auf XC-AM trimmen (isses ja eigentlich schon) und gut isses.



> zum kommenden Dhbike hat wade übrigens gesagt, dass es einfahc nur PERFEKT ist...



Kommt da noch ein RICHTIGES DH-Bike? (Das RMX ist ja kein richtiges DH-Bike!) Wenn sie es nicht vermurksen, wird es cool! Das habe ich als einziges in der Rocky Palette vermisst... 

Oder meintest du damit das Ugly Slayer?



Und wir wissen es doch: RM will uns doch nur provozieren! RM will uns mit den ganzen Slayer-Begriffe durcheinanderbringen! -->
"Ich fahre ein New Slayer" - "Ah.. ein SXC?" - "Nein, ein New Slayer!" - "Wie, du meinst das Old New Slayer!?" - "Nein, nicht das Old Slayer..." - "Äh..."


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2007)

ähm ja deine verbesserungsvorschläge für das new slayer ( nicht sxc) treffen ziemlich genau auf das bike von wade zu!  
der rahmen wird für den parkeinsatz verstärkt, es gibt platz für nen ausgleichsbehälter und das oberrohr bisschen weiter runtergezogen. kein komplett neues slayer.

zum 1.5 steuerrohr... bin auch niemand ders so richtig unterstützen würde aber erstens hats bei dem bike gut ausgesehen.
 2. lassen sich 1.5 gabeln nunmal sicherer und leichter konstruieren.
3. shcon ma die '08er modelle von marzocchis 66 gesehen? fast alle kommen mit 1.5 schafft... bei den anderen herstellern isses ja shcon länger gewöhnlich.

und ja, ein richtiges downhillbike soll kommen


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juni 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ... und ja, ein richtiges downhillbike soll kommen



Welches allerdings ebenfalls ein 1,5" Steuerrohr haben wird und zu allem Überfluss auch noch einen integrierten Steuersatz.Für mich 2 absolute NO GO´s bei einem DH-racer!

Na ja ... ich hoffe mal ganz fest,das der Rest so toll wird,daß ich darüber hinwegsehen kann.


----------



## Jendo (4. Juni 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Welches allerdings ebenfalls ein 1,5" Steuerrohr haben wird und zu allem Überfluss auch noch einen integrierten Steuersatz.Für mich 2 absolute NO GO´s bei einem DH-racer!
> 
> Na ja ... ich hoffe mal ganz fest,das der Rest so toll wird,daß ich darüber hinwegsehen kann.



Ich find es gut wenn es Rocky endlich schafft die Zeichen der Zeit oder des technischen Fortschrittes erkennt und den 1.5" Standart einführt. Ich wäre sicherlich der erste der sich sofort ins Switch/Slayer, falls ich denn diesen Schritt nochmal tun würde, eine Travis einbaut. Natürlich muss es ja dann nicht gleich ein hässlicher integrierter sein, aber vielleicht hat sich da ja Rocky was anderes bei gedacht...

Und dieser Metallklotz als Dämpferbefestigung ist mehr als hässlich!

Rocky sollt endlich midseason Modelle herraus bringen und uns nicht immer ein ganzes Jahr auf neue hübsche Bikes warten lassen.

mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2007)

an nem DH bike muss 1.5 echt nicht sein, bis auf dass es die optik eventuell n bissl verschandelt aber ja im prinzip auch ladde.

was spricht gegen einen integrierten? hab da kein plan. (außer dass man vllt keinen chris king reinbaun kann )


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Juni 2007)

1) Rocky war Mitbegründer des 1.5 Standards - also folgen die diesem jetzt auch. Wer den neuen DH'ler also mit SC fahren will (um es z.B. vielseitiger aufzubauen) kann das dann dank 1.5 tun. 

2) Warum kein 1.5 in einem DH Bike? Wenn man eine 1.1/8 Gabel dann reinbaut (DC) dann baut sie durch den integrierten Reducer Steuersatz auch tiefer - was bei Racern durchaus gewollt ist.

3) Noch under Cover 

Zerbrecht euch doch nicht den Kopf so sehr darüber. Wer 1.5 hat kann beides fahren - 1.1/8 Rahmen dagegen legen einen fest.


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Juni 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Rocky sollt endlich midseason Modelle herraus bringen und uns nicht immer ein ganzes Jahr auf neue hübsche Bikes warten lassen.
> 
> ...



   
Erst beschweren sich die meisten hier bezüglich "Kundenverarsche" und "nicht durchdachter Modellpolitik" und wollen sich "nie, nie, nie mehr so einen Schrott kaufen", dann wird nach Midseason-Modellen gebrüllt (oder Robert hat 'nen Witz gemacht und ich hab ihn nicht verstanden  ).
Ja was denn nun? 
Wer glaubt, dass Midseason-Modelle die Produktpalette straffen und übersichtlicher machen, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.
Im übrigen funktioniert ein klar abgegrenztes Midseason-Prinzip mit zwei Modellzyklen pro Jahr nur bei wirklichen Stückzahlen (und kann aber auch ordentlich nach hinten losgehen - z.B. bei Cannondale vor rund 7 Jahren). Diese Stückzahlen macht Rocky aber nicht - und das ist auch gut so. Schon mal bedacht, dass ordentliche Entwicklung auch seine Zeit braucht und eine Midseasonstrategie diesen Zyklus halbiert? Also muss doppelt so schnell entwickelt und gefertigt werden - und der Murks ist garantiert. Oder steht ihr auf halbentwickelte und eilig zusammengebratene Bikes? Ich sicher nicht - und ihr wohl auch nicht, sonst wärt ihr ja nicht hier  .
Also ruhig Blut und lasst die Jungs in Kanada mal weiterentwickeln. Ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch was gutes dabei rausgekommen. Und eines sei den Rocky-Leuten auch noch zugestanden: Vor einer Fehleinschätzung bezüglich der Kundenwünsche in der übernächsten Saison (ja, solange dauert das!) a la: "welche Farbe ist in zwei Jahren wohl hip" , "möchte der Kunde da lieber gerade oder durchgebogene Oberrohre" oder "welche Federwege verlangt der Markt zu diesem Zeitpunkt?" ist definitiv niemand gefeit.

Und zu dem so heftig kritisierten Dämpferbefestigungsblech an Wade's Bike: 
Abwarten. Wer weiß, ob das überhaupt so kommt - das ist ein Bike in der Testphase.
Und wie die fertigen Modelle wirklich aussehen werden, erfahren wir meistens dann wieder so gegen Ende August / Anfang September in Friedrichshafen. 
Same procedere as every year.


Cheerio

bike-it-easy


----------



## luxuzz (4. Juni 2007)

Hab mal eine Frage, hat wer irgendwie weitere Infos über das Dh-Bike von Rocky ? Das interessiert mich mal sehr wie das aussehen soll


----------



## SlayMe (4. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde 1,5er Steuerrohre gut. Da gehn auch 1,1/8er rein und sie sehen imo besser aus zu dicken Ober- und Unterrohren. Das ist sicher die Zukunft.
Und richtig gut finde ich die deutlichere Trennung der Modelle nach ihren Einsatzbereichen. 2008 wird bestimmt das beste Rocky-Jahr seit langer Zeit. Und da freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## bestmove (4. Juni 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Erst beschweren sich die meisten hier bezüglich "Kundenverarsche" und "nicht durchdachter Modellpolitik" und wollen sich "nie, nie, nie mehr so einen Schrott kaufen", dann wird nach Midseason-Modellen gebrüllt (oder Robert hat 'nen Witz gemacht und ich hab ihn nicht verstanden  ).
> Ja was denn nun?
> Wer glaubt, dass Midseason-Modelle die Produktpalette straffen und übersichtlicher machen, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.
> Im übrigen funktioniert ein klar abgegrenztes Midseason-Prinzip mit zwei Modellzyklen pro Jahr nur bei wirklichen Stückzahlen (und kann aber auch ordentlich nach hinten losgehen - z.B. bei Cannondale vor rund 7 Jahren). Diese Stückzahlen macht Rocky aber nicht - und das ist auch gut so. Schon mal bedacht, dass ordentliche Entwicklung auch seine Zeit braucht und eine Midseasonstrategie diesen Zyklus halbiert? Also muss doppelt so schnell entwickelt und gefertigt werden - und der Murks ist garantiert. Oder steht ihr auf halbentwickelte und eilig zusammengebratene Bikes? Ich sicher nicht - und ihr wohl auch nicht, sonst wärt ihr ja nicht hier  .
> ...



Danke


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Juni 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Danke



Gern geschehen. I'll do my very best!!   


bike-it-easy


----------



## Jendo (4. Juni 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Erst beschweren sich die meisten hier bezüglich "Kundenverarsche" und "nicht durchdachter Modellpolitik" und wollen sich "nie, nie, nie mehr so einen Schrott kaufen", dann wird nach Midseason-Modellen gebrüllt (oder Robert hat 'nen Witz gemacht und ich hab ihn nicht verstanden  ).
> Ja was denn nun?
> Wer glaubt, dass Midseason-Modelle die Produktpalette straffen und übersichtlicher machen, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.
> Im übrigen funktioniert ein klar abgegrenztes Midseason-Prinzip mit zwei Modellzyklen pro Jahr nur bei wirklichen Stückzahlen (und kann aber auch ordentlich nach hinten losgehen - z.B. bei Cannondale vor rund 7 Jahren). Diese Stückzahlen macht Rocky aber nicht - und das ist auch gut so. Schon mal bedacht, dass ordentliche Entwicklung auch seine Zeit braucht und eine Midseasonstrategie diesen Zyklus halbiert? Also muss doppelt so schnell entwickelt und gefertigt werden - und der Murks ist garantiert. Oder steht ihr auf halbentwickelte und eilig zusammengebratene Bikes? Ich sicher nicht - und ihr wohl auch nicht, sonst wärt ihr ja nicht hier  .
> ...



da war sicherlich ein wenig ironie dabei 

Aber genaugenommen finde ich diese Idee nicht schlecht, sofern Sie umsetzbar wäre.Aber da hast Du ja genügend negative Punkte aufgezählt als das ich mich jetzt dagegen wehren könnte
Robert


----------



## Xexano (5. Juni 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ähm ja deine verbesserungsvorschläge für das new slayer ( nicht sxc) treffen ziemlich genau auf das bike von wade zu!
> der rahmen wird für den parkeinsatz verstärkt, es gibt platz für nen ausgleichsbehälter und das oberrohr bisschen weiter runtergezogen. kein komplett neues slayer.



Danke, dass mich jemand hier darauf hingewiesen hat!  Mir erschien die Newest Slayer-Konstruktion als komplett überarbeitet! (Die Hinterbau-Dämpfer-Konstruktion erschien mir völlig fremd! Kann aber auch daran liegen, weil ich kein Slayer fahre  )

Noch eine Frage: Warum MÜSSEN in einem FR-Bike unbedingt Stahlfedern rein? Soweit wir wissen, sind Luftdämpfer á.lá. Fox DHX Air auch FR/DH/Slopestyletauglich!
Denn dann wäre doch beim New Slayer nur die Verbreitung des Hinterbaus nötig (--> dickere Reifen), mehr nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andarchi (5. Juni 2007)

wie war das nochmal mit dem dh-rocky?
http://nsmb.com/gear/newrocky_06_07.php


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juni 2007)

hm danke hab eben total euphorisch raufgeklickt.

der hauptrahmen sieht ja mal seltsam aus... hinterbau hat kein gelenk also wieder was in richtung thrustlink. oder eingelenker 
bremsmomentabstützung s schonmal cool

-gespanntbleib-


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juni 2007)

also eigentlich sieht das unterrohr so aus als obs gestaucht wär

edit: umlenkung wird wahrscheinlich dann so im stil vom turner dhr oder vom commencal downhiller sein  

und edits schwester sagt: äh ja, ich depp, wahrscheinlich(wie auch schon vom SOULBROTHER vermutet) ein vielfederwegsslayer


----------



## RattleHead (5. Juni 2007)

More of Rocky's/ Wade's slopestyler.

1,5 for more welding area and broader toptube, roam for piggy bag shock and more sloping top tube for can cans and other stunts

The shock area probably gets the cnc holes like on the new slayer. Production not shure. They have 3 of them riding around.


----------



## luxuzz (5. Juni 2007)

wow so big pictures..


----------



## RattleHead (5. Juni 2007)

Your right, Not really the big picture , but to see them bigger

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1352023/

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1352023/


----------



## luxuzz (6. Juni 2007)

thx


----------



## Osti (6. Juni 2007)

frage mich nur wie die BreMo funktionieren soll, die Bremse stützt sich ja an der Schwinge ab 

edit: im nsmb forum spekuliert mann, dass die IS-Aufnahme im Rahmen für den Einsatz ohne BreMo ist und die BreMo eine 8" PM Aufnahme hat.... wäre zumindest denkbar


----------



## blaubaer (6. Juni 2007)

http://www.whistlerdiaries.com/blog/static.php?page=static070522-024726

da gibts auch ein kleines bildchen  von einem Prototypen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (6. Juni 2007)

Es gibt außerdem eine neue Special Edition von Element und Vertex  

2008 Early Release Frames
Element & Vertex
"Bear" Special Edition


----------



## decolocsta (6. Juni 2007)

Hm, gewöhnungbedürftig....aber hat irgendwie was....


----------



## soederbohm (6. Juni 2007)

Das DH Bike auf dem Bild vom Blaubaer schaut ja wirklich ein bisschen wir ein Viel-Federweg-Slayer aus, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Osti (6. Juni 2007)

ja, so'n bisl schon. Wäre auf jeden Fall ne spannende Sache...


----------



## luxuzz (8. Juni 2007)

Jo hier mal der Prototyp im Einsatz oder besser gesagt mal in kompletter Ansicht


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juni 2007)

aaaaaaaaallltttt  >> Dies und Das ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (8. Juni 2007)

Ja seehr alt, das Foto wurde erst heute in Mtb in anderen threads gepostet.

Klar hat schon retrostyle


----------



## BlueCloud (8. Juni 2007)

meine fresse,das dann immer so aggressiv darauf reagiert wird...schrecklich


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juni 2007)




----------



## Jendo (17. Juni 2007)

Rocky Mountain kann doch noch Fahrräder bauen!
Sehr schönes Exemplar


----------



## Homegrown (17. Juni 2007)

Hui also das Bike gefällt mir ja auch mal richtig =)


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2007)

Ich stell auch mal meine Olle hier ein:


----------



## Xexano (17. Juni 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


>



Nine Points-Style... nur die 2 verschiedenen LRS-Farben sind absolut unpassend! Sie sollten mal Bellacoola-gold nehmen!


----------



## dem888 (17. Juni 2007)

welches is das? das slayer? Das motiert immer mehr und mehr zum SX - Trail


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juni 2007)

slayer scx mit slayer hinterbau......


----------



## soederbohm (17. Juni 2007)

Das ist doch kein Slayer Hinterbau. Höchtens einer vom nächsten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. Juni 2007)

Nee, nen New Slayer Hinterbau ist ja anders. Die sind ja auch nicht geschraubt. Ist eben "Rob J" Style - Alu Strebe.
Und die sind IMHO aus dem Weiss Roten Slayer 50. (Rob seine war's sagter)


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. Juni 2007)

Wieder mal was neues von mir: Habe meine Canuck-Sammlung um ein weiteres Exemplar ergänzt.

Slayer SXC Canuck 2007 Limited Edition in 19". 
Gabel: AM SL1 ATA
Laufräder: Spinergy Xyclone Enduro
Bremse: Juicy 7
Schaltung: X.0 (Umwerfer immer noch XT)
Schalthüllen: Shimano
Discleitungen: Goodridge Tubes mit schwarz verchromten Fittings
Sattel: fizik Nisene Hp Titanio Customized (Hinweis für alle, die wegen dem Sattel meckern: zuerst muss er mal mir passen - und das tut er bei meinem A.... wunderbar. Danach wird geschaut, was designmäßig geht. Nicht umgekehrt!!)
Kurbel: Race Face LP Forged in rot eloxiert (die war schon fast verkauft - Gottseidank wollte sie der Kunde dann doch nicht)
Pedale: CrankBrothers Acid 2
Und die schönen weißen Parts am Lenker sind von Straitline.
Gewicht: ca. 14,1 kg, so wie es da steht (wurde aber nicht so drauf geachtet, das ist zweitrangig)


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2007)

das ding ist ja oberpervers, 
das kriegt eine paar fette     vorallem die vielen details in farbe, wie die älteren Kurbeln   und die bremshebel, wo bekommt solche ??


----------



## luxuzz (18. Juni 2007)

Was sind das eigentlich genau für Leitungen, denn normale Shimanoleitungen hab ich bislang nur in schwarz gefunden  ? Sehen echt geil aus, genauso wie der Rest des Bikes, einfach ein Traum


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juni 2007)

Wirklich sehr stimmig und einfach wunderschön Sigi! Glückwunsch!
Um des Luxuzzzzz Frage antwort zu gebieten würde ich auf Goodridge Material tippen.


----------



## luxuzz (18. Juni 2007)

Vielen dank, hab ich im nachhinein auch gemerkt. Naja erst denken ich weiß... 
Andere Frage, solang ich sie stellen darf. Kann mir wer einen Händler dazu nennen, denn ich habe keinen gefunden, der die weissen Goodridge verkauft.

@Bike-it-easy sieht geil aus wie jedes andere Bike von dir und der Spinergy Trip ist genauso genial wie die Detailgenauigkeit deines Bikes


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Kann mir wer einen Händler dazu nennen, denn ich habe keinen gefunden, der die weissen Goodridge verkauft.



auch onlineshop ?


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juni 2007)

chainreactioncycles hat die Goodridge meines Wissens...

Edit: Viel zu spät, aber gleiche Antwort...


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Juni 2007)

Hey Sigi! Traumteil! Hast Du den Rahmen mal gewogen vor Zusammenbau? Das Gewicht ist ja echt sau gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (18. Juni 2007)

Jo hab sie bei Chain auch wieder gefunden, nur 11â¬ artikel aus England bestellen ist dann doch nicht der beste Weg.
Deshalb suche ich einen Shop in Deutschland.
Wie kommt es eigentlich das du einen Xt-Umwerfer verbaut hast ?


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. Juni 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen, und um einige Fragen zu beantworten:
Leitungen sind wirklich von Goodridge, gut gesehen. Die Schaltzüge hingegen sind "alte" Shimano 5mm SIS-Hüllen. Gibt es leider fast nirgends mehr zu kaufen, und meine Rolle ist auch schon fast alle, nachdem ich schon das blau-weiße Switch (dazu noch Goodridges in weiß!!), und ein BMXTB (siehe Galerie - irgendwann stell ich's mal in den "Fremdgeh-Thread") damit ausgerüstet habe. Und die lustigen kleinen Frästeile gibts in vielen schönen Farben (weiß, gold, rot elox,...) von Straitline. Die machen Bremshebel, Barcaps, Vorbauten, Pedale, Bashrings, ...
Und die roten Kurbeln von Race Face gibt's leider überhaupt nicht mehr - meine Bestände sind aufgebraucht.
Gewogen habe ich den Rahmen nicht einzeln, aber beim Gesamtgewicht muss ich mich korrigieren: statt einer 7 habe ich eine 1 nach dem Komma auf meinem Schmierzettel gelesen - also sind es demnach ganz offiziell 14,7 kg (habs dann zur Sicherheit eben nochmal auf die Waage gestellt).
XT-Umwerfer? Ganz einfach: weil er funktioniert und SRAM nicht wirklich was gutes für diese doch etwas beengte Einbausituation im Sortiment hat. Und einen anderen in schwarz mit gleicher Funktionalität hatte ich halt nicht zur Hand.

Schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Juni 2007)

bike-it-easy

die IRC Mibro in 2.2 und Du drückst das Gewicht um locker 200-250 gr. im Set


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Juni 2007)

Schön schön! Darf ich nun noch nach dem Gewicht der Spins fragen?!  Dankä!


----------



## bestmove (19. Juni 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Schön schön! Darf ich nun noch nach dem Gewicht der Spins fragen?!  Dankä!


Das tät mich auch ma interessieren. Ich finde immer nur den Spinergy - Xyclone Disc Laufradsatz ist das der oder gibs noch nen Enduro?? Auf jeden Fall megamässiges Bike


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Juni 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das tät mich auch ma interessieren. Ich finde immer nur den Spinergy - Xyclone Disc Laufradsatz ist das der oder gibs noch nen Enduro?? Auf jeden Fall megamässiges Bike



http://spinergy.com/Bicycle/xycloneEnduro.html

Gewogen selbst habe ich den Laufradsatz nicht, die 1840 gr. von der Spinergy-Seite dürften aber ungefähr hinkommen, sind hammerleicht, die Teile. Achja, das steht glaube ich nicht auf der Website: Felgenbreite (außen) liegt bei 25mm.

Gruß

Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (20. Juni 2007)

@ Sigi:

Kompliment, Traum-bike! Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht zwei "Maluspunkte":
1) Ist ein Slayer SXC, kein New Slayer!
2) Farblich fast perfekt, aber ein bisschen was geht noch!
Wenn ich mal dazu komme, zeige  ich Euch was ich meine: Farbliche Optimierung (weiss bzw. rot eloxiert) von Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, am besten mit Race Face teilen, weisser LRS. Wenn meine New Slayer Canuck porn edition fertig ist, poste ich die hoffentlich mal!
Aber wie gesagt: geiles Teil!

happy trails


----------



## blaubaer (20. Juni 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> http://spinergy.com/Bicycle/xycloneEnduro.html
> 
> Gewogen selbst habe ich den Laufradsatz nicht, die 1840 gr. von der Spinergy-Seite dürften aber ungefähr hinkommen, sind hammerleicht, die Teile.



und Preislich ?? denke fast 1:1 mit dem gewicht in gr. ?!


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Juni 2007)

@dirtpaw: Erstmal danke für das Lob.
Allerdings verstehe ich deine Anmerkung Nr.1 mit dem New Slayer nicht  Bitte erklär's mir.

Farbtuning ist schwierig, man kann es nämlich auch leicht übertreiben damit. Ich kann dir aber sagen, was ich während des Aufbaus so alles probiert habe:
1) Rot eloxierter Lenker und rot eloxierter Steuersatz (Thermo SP) von Race Face geht gar nicht - passt nicht zum rot des Rahmens. Sieht man leider auch sehr gut, gerade beim Steuersatz direkt am Rahmen-Rot.
2) Einen weißen LR-Satz mit schwarzen Naben hatte ich auch reingesteckt zum Anschauen. Ergebnis: Suboptimal. Schau mal in meine Galerie beim Nicolai BMXTB. Das war der genannte Laufradsatz. Fällt dir da was auf? Richtig, für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel weiß (vielleicht mal eine Slayer SXC Meister Propper Edition  ). LR-Satz mit rot eloxierten Chris King-Naben / Sapim cXRay / Mavic EX823 waren auch in der Optikprüfung vertreten. Sah gut aus (obwohl das rot der Naben auch nicht perfekt passt, sind aber vom Rahmen-Rot einfach weit genug weg). Waren aber 400-500 gr. schwerer als die Xyclone Enduros, deswegen die Spinergy. Und mit den weißen Speichen im Zusammenspiel mit den weißen Goodridges und den weißen Schalthüllen sah das einfach richtig gut aus.
3) Rot eloxierte Bremshebel und rot eloxierte Barcaps von Straitline passen von der Farbe auch nicht so genau, außerdem beisst sich das mit den weißen Leitungen.
4) Beim Vorbau gebe ich dir Recht: wird ein weißer Deus XC werden, ist gerade beim Pulvern. Nur tön' ich damit nicht rum, bevor der wieder hier ist und auch wirklich passt. Wenn's nix wird damit, ist es peinlich. Aber zum weißen Vorbau noch einen weißen Lenker ist zu overdressed. Außerdem in den meisten Fällen zu schwer. Des weiteren habe ich schon zwei Rockys mit weißem Lenker - das reicht jetzt mal  .
5) Kurbelsatz habe ich probiert: Schwarze Atlas (alternativ Deus) mit schwarzen Blätter - zu langweilig. Weiße LP mit roten Blättern -würde gehen, ist mir dann aber zu viel weiß im Tretlagerbereich. Schwarze LP mit roten Blättern von TA (geht sogar vom rot eloxiert) - war aber nicht so stimmig und schön in meinen Augen wie die jetzt verbauten roten LP mit schwarzen Blättern.
6) Die roten Acid 2 waren farblich sehr, sehr weit weg vom Rocky-Rot, deswegen die schwarzen.
7) Zum Sattel habe ich bei der Vorstellung schon einiges gesagt
8) Gewicht geht, wie auch oben schon der Rocklandbiker geschrieben hat, bestimmt noch einiges. Wäre auch kein Problem, nur sehe ich erstens meine Stammlieferanten ganz gerne häufig am Bike vetreten und ich hasse wilden Komponenten-Mix. Also war die Vorgabe für das Equipment: SRAM (X.0 und Juicy) außer Schaltwerk, da haben die einfach nix, sowie Race Face-Parts (die Next SL Stütze interessiert mich persönlich, ob die deutlich >0,1t auch im harten Fahrbetrieb klaglos wegsteckt). Wenn man jetzt wild drauflost mischt, könnte man mit ein wenig Einsatz das Bike locker auf eine 13,x kg bringen. Nur warum - nehm ich lieber selber noch 5 kg ab   .
So, Dirtpaw. Jetzt hast du einen tiefen Einblick in das Seelenleben eines Bike-Fetischisten bekommen (nicht therapierbar - meine Familie und mein Umfeld haben gelernt, damit umzugehen   ). 
Jetzt will ich aber bald mal deinen Aufbau in der Porn-Edition zu Gesicht kriegen. Mit der Ankündigung hast du dich aber schon gehörig unter Druck und die Messlatte ziemlich hoch gelegt  


So, jetzt wisst ihr auch alle, warum ich für meine "eigenen" Bikes immer so lange brauche, um sie aufzubauen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Juni 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> und Preislich ?? denke fast 1:1 mit dem gewicht in gr. ?!



Nein Blaubär, sooo schlimm ist es dann doch nicht. Der Endverbraucherpreis liegt laut deutschem Importeur bei rund 1180 .

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## dirtpaw (20. Juni 2007)

@ Sigi:

na ich bin gespannt! Alles was Du so als "no go" aufgeführt hast, ist in meinen Bauplänen enthalten. Ich denke aber, dass das 06er New Slayer Canuck rot dunkler (und damit näher am RF elexal rot ist) als das 07 Slayer SXC Canuck rot. Also bei mir wird bis auf Sattelstütze und Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Schalthebel bzw. Reifen alles in rot-weiss sein, wie sich das dann allerdings aufteilt hab ich noch keine Ahnung, werd ich dann am bike entscheiden. generell denke ich dass beim Design max. zwei Farben dominieren sollten, da sich die Dritte (in der Regel schwarz oder silber) eh fast nicht vermeiden lässt. Das ist auch das was ich an Deinem Aufbau anders machen würde. Evtl. würd ich Deine schwarzen Sachen durch Carbon ersetzen! Das würde dann nach meinem Geschmack eher zum SXC passen
Und mir gefällt einfach das SXC nicht!

Aber: immer noch "swinger club" mässiger Aufbau!

happy trails


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Juni 2007)

Ach so hast du das gemeint, persönliche Vorliebe.
Carbon war durchaus ein Thema, das stimmt schon. Habe ich ja auch an der Sattelstütze umgesetzt. Pedale haben an der Standfläche Carboninserts (wobei das wohl eher otisch als denn funktioneller Natur sein dürfte). Einen RF Next Carbon Riser fahre ich bereits an meinem Old Slayer, für die damit gefahrenen Touren/ Einsatzzweck sind die ca. 61cm Breite auch noch ok. Für den Einsatzzweck des SXC ist der mir aber deutlich zu schmal, da sollte es schon, weil ich halt ein recht breites Kreuz mit entsprechender Schulterbreite habe, für die bessere Fahrzeugbeherrschung ein etwas breiterer Lenker sein. Atlas mit 68cm passt da genau. Und Vorbau aus Carbon ist für meine Person/Fahrergewicht/Einsatzzweck am Rennrad ok, am MTB aber wieder absolutes No Go. Außerdem wird der ja eh weiß gepulvert (hoffentlich wird das was!)

Und PS: Nix Swinger-Club. Darf nicht jeder dran  

Bis demnächst

Sigi


----------



## blaubaer (20. Juni 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Nein Blaubär, sooo schlimm ist es dann doch nicht. Der Endverbraucherpreis liegt laut deutschem Importeur bei rund 1180 .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



stimmt   in euro ist`s nicht so viel  aber bei uns in der schweiz, wärs fast 1:1  

vom gewicht her gibts ja auch noch gute alternativen, hab mir da die Easton Havoc`s geleistet, vorallem war der preis sehr interesant im vergleich mit den spinergys, und bei der optik können, die Easton LRS, halt nicht mit den Spinergys mithalten


----------



## zaskarle96 (23. Juni 2007)

hallo und guten tag!bin neu hier und mir is nur dein photo aufgefallen! ich habe nämlich genau das gleiche design gehabt jetzt aber weiß gepulvert mit eigenen aufklebern und so!gucke immer mal nach reapern die sind ja sehr selten und so...........


----------



## zaskarle96 (23. Juni 2007)

ich hatte auch schon mal nen 2005er slayer edition aber der hatte mich dermaßen mit mangelnder steifigkeit enttäuscht das ich ihn wieder abgestoßen habe!ich hatte hope m4 in 200 und 180 mm darn und die haben ununterbrochen geschliffen egal welche tricks ich probiert habe aber egal!


----------



## frezzy (2. Juli 2007)

Hi, hier mein RM Switch Stealth, größere Foto´s in meiner Galerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2007)

Mal was für die Bergauf-Fraktion. Staubig aber trotzdem nice!





ciao, 
Mario


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juli 2007)

achja oh mein gott das seh ich grade, den drop hat mein bruder ausgegraben! sieht wirklich grausam aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juli 2007)

wieso gibt es die grauen Marzocchis nur in Deutschland?

Das Ding sieht so geil aus.


----------



## l'escargot (5. Juli 2007)

Mein Element:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Juli 2007)

l'escargot schrieb:


> Mein Element:


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. Juli 2007)




----------



## SlayMe (5. Juli 2007)

Ach Jungs, Rocky baut einfach geile Bikes.
Sehr schön, das.


----------



## Saci (8. Juli 2007)

jop, gefällt - vor allem der used-look


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juli 2007)

Lange davon geträumt, nun hab ich es endlich, mein Nagelneues Switch:










Wird aber noch einges geändert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (16. Juli 2007)

So feddig  hab mir was fürs Flachland gebastelt, teils waren die Teile noch vorhanden von daher kein Highend   aber dennoch durchaus brauchbar!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2007)

Na dann, 

Mein Big-Bike vor schöner Kulisse!





greets,


----------



## decolocsta (20. Juli 2007)

verdammt, ich bin durch diese schönheit geblendet, schönste RMX ever, ich haus mal in den Pornicious Thread...


----------



## csx (20. Juli 2007)

wtf    du hast geschmack ! RESPEKT


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Juli 2007)

ja... wieder mal n hammer gerät! haben felgen naben lenker exact den selben farbton wie der rahmen?
und wie funzt das inzwischen eigentlich mit der rohloff im 150er hinterbau?


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Juli 2007)

@Mario:      11 Punkte


Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (20. Juli 2007)

Einfach geil dein Hobel
So wie jeder andere von dir auch. Wird man glatt neidisch, nachdem wir schon soviele Hobels von dir gesehen haben und der eine schöner als der andere

Hast du dir die Parts extra in den passenden Farbton eloxieren lassen ???


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ja... wieder mal n hammer gerät! haben felgen naben lenker exact den selben farbton wie der rahmen?
> und wie funzt das inzwischen eigentlich mit der rohloff im 150er hinterbau?



Lenker, Vo. Nabe, Felgen und !Pedalplatten! haben den selben Farbton. Der Rahmen ist ein wenig heller macht aber einen schönen dezenten Kontrast.
Die Rohloff funktioniert typisch erste Sahne. Jedoch wird es wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig dauern bis sie mit 150mm Einbaubreite in Serie geht..



luxuzz schrieb:


> Einfach geil dein Hobel
> So wie jeder andere von dir auch. Wird man glatt neidisch, nachdem wir schon soviele Hobels von dir gesehen haben und der eine schöner als der andere
> 
> Hast du dir die Parts extra in den passenden Farbton eloxieren lassen ???



Die Parts sind gepulvert und hab ich teilweise selbst gemacht. Die Felgen und die Vordere Nabe sind von Bellacoola. Der rest steht oben..


Danke schonmal an alle bis jetzt! Freut mich natürlich!!! Bin gespannt, wann der erste negativ Beitrag kommt!?!

Bis dahin,


----------



## luxuzz (20. Juli 2007)

Schau im Porno-thread nach, dort hab ich dein Bike gepostet  Dort findest du auch einen wenn etwas Sinnfreien negativ Beitrag.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Juli 2007)

Luxuzz du warst zu langsam


----------



## luxuzz (20. Juli 2007)

Warum bitte ?
Ich hab sein Bild gepostet und wer anderes hat dazu einen negativen Kommentar abgegeben. Wo soll ich denn bitte zulangsam gewesen sein ?


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> verdammt, ich bin durch diese schönheit geblendet, schönste RMX ever, ich haus mal in den Pornicious Thread...




deshalb....


----------



## luxuzz (22. Juli 2007)

habs aber vorher schon im pornothread gepostet...
Naja wie auch immer ist auch egal.

Zeigt mal eure schönen Updates für diesen Sommer jungs


----------



## Jako (22. Juli 2007)

update mit neuen Laufrädern und Reifen 14,0 kg.......es fährt so geil.... Gruß Jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2007)

Nach meine RMX Canuck nun mein neuer Streich
Mein schönes neues Flow Skulls


----------



## Alesana (22. Juli 2007)

Sattel/-Stütze und Klemme gehen garnicht, sonst ganz nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2007)

tja, jedem das seine

scheiß auf die Stütze. die sieht man eh nicht


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. Juli 2007)

Drauf geschissen! Geiles Fahrrad!


----------



## Alesana (22. Juli 2007)

meiner Meinung nach sollte man, wenn man schon soviel Geld für ein RAd ausgibt auf sowas nicht ********n, das saugt die Optik enorm nach unten.


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. Juli 2007)

Ja mein Gott, solange es ordentlich ausschaut...
Nicht jeder hier kann sich so viel leisten.


----------



## Alesana (22. Juli 2007)

Es schaut aber nicht ordentlich aus, und wer sich einen Rahmen fÃ¼r 700â¬ kauft und dazu eine Gabel fÃ¼r 500, der sollte auch die 40â¬ fÃ¼r ne schÃ¶ne StÃ¼tze haben, aber man kann auch aus ner kleinen Kritik nen riesigen Krieg anfangen. Wie arm


----------



## luxuzz (22. Juli 2007)

Was ist das eigl. für ne stütze ??
Ich find sie rein optisch ok und sollte nicht so schwer gewichtet werden. 
Das bike sieht schon gut aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juli 2007)

wer hat hier krieg?
wer sagt das ich so viel für die Teile bezahlt habe.
wenn das so ist.....wollen wir uns dann nicht auch gleich über das Felgenband streiten? 

@luxuzz
gute Frage. Steht bei meinem Händler als Haussmarke im Netz.


----------



## s.d (23. Juli 2007)

Bis auf die komischen Comic-Köpfe nice.


----------



## decolocsta (24. Juli 2007)

Die Köpfe mag ich auch net, sieht aus wie von Specialized abgeguckt...
Aber nur mein Subjektiver Eindruck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juli 2007)

ich habe mich dran gewöhnt und finde sie mitlerweile ganz lustig.
Ich mag das Lila nicht, und so blieb mir keine andere möglichkeit

naja das Design vom P3 und vom Flow ist aber zeitgleich 2007 erschienen.


----------



## s.d (24. Juli 2007)

Naja es gäb noch das grüne wobei das lilane sowieso am geilsten ist
aber jedem das seine


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. Juli 2007)

ja hoffe mal das neue dh bike kommt in lila !!!


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juli 2007)

Bin echt auf die Lackierungen vom neuen gespannt...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juli 2007)

Also ich wäre mal wieder für Retro.
Das rot/schwarz oder gelb/schwarz von alten RM6/7
oder rot/gelb Canuck wie die alten Vertex oder Element


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Juli 2007)

find das lilane flow auch saugeil... aber beim dhbike fänd ichs nciht soogut weil dann der roco nciht so gut reinpassen würde  farblich..

in stealth sähe der dher richtig böse aus... aber is mir auch irgendwie zu lahm. 
vltt gibts ja 2008 endlich ma ne thomas vanderham edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (25. Juli 2007)

Wenn 2008 wieder ein "Stealth" dabei sein sollte, wäre das mehr als arm!


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Juli 2007)

okay


----------



## Hedonist (27. Juli 2007)

von der rocky optik bekomme ich den hals einfach nicht voll ;
meins nochmal..


----------



## SlayMe (27. Juli 2007)

Na Du hast ja auch ein ausgesprochen schönes Exemplar!


----------



## Sw!tch (27. Juli 2007)

wirklich sehr geil  schön schlicht


----------



## Saci (28. Juli 2007)

das slayer is der hammer.. sowas hätt ich gern.. kann mas au ordentlich krachen lassen.... und ie gabel findsch ooch de burner...


----------



## el Lingo (29. Juli 2007)

Gap___Jumper und ich waren am Samstag im Hahnenklee bei der Bikepark-Eröffnung, Mr.Freeride (alles wieder ok?) und Kairo waren auch dort, es war ganz gut. Der Boden war genau nach meinem Geschmack und hier seht Ihr das Resultat eines tollen Nachmittags...


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juli 2007)

Hier meine 2 Schatzis....:


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juli 2007)

Wunderbar Deco!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumpaar!!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Juli 2007)

Mein Switch im richtigen Gelände..





Zwar noch nicht der fertige Aufbau, fährt sich aber trotzdem Genial!!
Bild ist auch schon etwas älter! Mittlerweile siehts schon wieder ganz anders aus.. Mit Rohloff natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Juli 2007)

@ Turbolenzen 
oh ja damit die Berge und Parks zu rocken würde mich auch sehr reizen  
aber mittlerweile ist es mir ein tick zu weiß  

@ el lingo
ja hält sich. Brustkorb und Bauch geprellt. aber dem RMX gehts gut.
Wieso muss ich micheigentlich immer im Sommer so abpacken. Auch noch so schlecht......

MfG Niko


----------



## slow-old-yeti (31. Juli 2007)

Da wars noch fast jungfräulich 



ROCK ON


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. August 2007)

@ slow-old-yeti

Was ist das für ein Lenker, DEUS Lowriser ? Der sieht schön flach aus 31.8 oder 25.4 ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (1. August 2007)

..sieht nach nem Atlas mit 31,8er Klemmung aus.


----------



## Deleted 32658 (1. August 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil bis auf dem falsch verbauten vorbau


----------



## el Lingo (1. August 2007)

Mario, kannst Du mal was zur Stabilität der Atlas Teile sagen?


----------



## Osti (1. August 2007)

wenn der Diabolus Vorbau lang genug in der Sonne liegt, wird der auch lila, dann passt es wieder  

Die Atlas Teile sind als Allmountain/FR-Light deklariert. Sie würde ich sie auch mal gewichtsmäßig einschätzen. Liegen ja zwischen dem Deus und dem Evolve Zeugs. 

Ich bin gestern mit meinem Atlas Lenker gestürzt und habe nun nen paar Macken drin. 

Was meint Ihr, tauschen oder nicht tauschen? Lenker ist nicht verzogen etc. aber die Macken im Alu machen mir schon etwas Sorgen. Sind nicht richtig tief, aber nur der Lack ist es auch nicht, wurde schon etwas Material abgetragen....


----------



## slow-old-yeti (1. August 2007)

@Rocklandbiker, Atlas Low Riser OS (31,8). salute s-o-y


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. August 2007)

slow-old-yeti schrieb:


> @Rocklandbiker, Atlas Low Riser OS (31,8). salute s-o-y



grathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (2. August 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mario, kannst Du mal was zur Stabilität der Atlas Teile sagen?



Die Atlas Teile halten hervorragend! Für normales Freeriden und North Shore riden ist es Perfekt. Wer sein Material hart her nimmt viel Bikepark und Drops macht, sollte besser bei Diabolus bleiben. (Aber nur so nebenbei, Bearclaw fährt sogar in seinem Demo Atlas Kurbeln  Spielt aber jetzt keine Rolle)



Osti schrieb:


> wenn der Diabolus Vorbau lang genug in der Sonne liegt, wird der auch lila, dann passt es wieder



   - ich glaub so lange mag ich nicht warten 



Osti schrieb:


> Die Atlas Teile sind als Allmountain/FR-Light deklariert. Sie würde ich sie auch mal gewichtsmäßig einschätzen. Liegen ja zwischen dem Deus und dem Evolve Zeugs.
> 
> Ich bin gestern mit meinem Atlas Lenker gestürzt und habe nun nen paar Macken drin.
> 
> Was meint Ihr, tauschen oder nicht tauschen? Lenker ist nicht verzogen etc. aber die Macken im Alu machen mir schon etwas Sorgen. Sind nicht richtig tief, aber nur der Lack ist es auch nicht, wurde schon etwas Material abgetragen....



Ich denke nicht, dass der Lenker jetzt innere Schäden hat. Ich mein es ist ja Alu und das verbiegt höchstens. Die paar Kratzer werden den Lenker jetzt nicht zum brechen bringen!?! Ein zwei Tupfer Edding drüber und gut ist!!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2007)




----------



## BommelMaster (4. August 2007)

was fürn vorbau is das denn bitte?


----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2007)

EASTON AD-VICE (Vorbau-Lenker-Combo 3-fach verstellbar)


----------



## BommelMaster (4. August 2007)

ah, das is ne coole sache


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2007)

so, ich habe heute bei dem schönen Wetter auch mal wieder Fotos von allen Bikes gemacht mit neuen Updates.
Hier das RMX mit neuen Diabolus Vorbau und Lenker und neuer Saint Schaltung. Und der Signatur von Wade  
Neue Kurbel werden noch folgen.

@ el Lingo
habe erst mal die Reifen mit meinem Proceed getauscht. Maxxis Minion.  




Shot with E-20,E-20N,E-20P at 2007-08-04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. August 2007)

Kettenstreben, Kurbeln, Führung, Sattel, Stütze...... Pfui...(achtung subjektiv)


----------



## numinisflo (4. August 2007)

Das Pipeline ist ein absolutes Traumbike! Genial.

Am RMX gibt es auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten die mir nicht ganz so gut gefallen, was aber nichts zur Sache tut, das Ding wird ja auch ordentlich gerockt !


----------



## Kairo (4. August 2007)

Hallo Mr.Freeride,

einfach schönes Bike, zum Glück hast du es in Hahnenklee nicht zerstört. Wäre auch eine Schande gewesen. Ich hoffe dir geht es soweit ganz gut und du kannst es bald wieder rocken lassen.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder im Harz.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2007)

So siehts aus.
Jetzt bin ich Neugierig   was meinst du denn?

Ja Saint Kurbeln kommen noch ran und die ethirteen Kettenführung.
Naja und wieder neue Griffe (eventuell wieder weiß) da die Race Face wieder gut runter sind.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2007)

@Kairo
danke 
oh ja das wäre mein Tod  
ja doch geht mittlerweile wieder. Konnte mich 3 Tage wegen Brustkorb- und Magenprellung nicht bewegen. Bin heute aber wieder etwas Dirt gefahren.

Ja auf jeden Fall


----------



## Sw!tch (4. August 2007)

also das rmx find ich mal abartig haesslich 
de anderen auf der seite sind auch ********


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. August 2007)

welches Problem hast du denn auf einmal?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (5. August 2007)

ich würd auf folgendes tippen:
a) Ironie
b) schlecht gesch***en


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. August 2007)

ja und er ist im Urlaub auf Segeltourn.
Da kann man nicht biken hihi


----------



## TobiasAlt (7. August 2007)

nette Bikes hier

hat jemand ein RM Suzi-Q
http://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/507/thumbs/11498suzi1.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (7. August 2007)

So eins steht doch grad im Bikemarkt hier oder?


----------



## TobiasAlt (7. August 2007)

echt?

klein mal gucken


----------



## Sw!tch (7. August 2007)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> ich würd auf folgendes tippen:
> a) Ironie
> b) kommt nicht zum biken



stimmt beides


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2007)

trotzdem leicht übertrieben der Beitrag!
Zügel deine Wortwahl Freundchen, sonst läuftse das nächste mal zu Fuß in den nächsten Park.


----------



## Xexano (12. August 2007)

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. August 2007)

Hey wieder sehr, sehr schöne Bilder *träum*
so muss es sein.

Ist das zufällig Leogang da unten im Tal? Das Bergmassive kenne ich irgendwo her.

MfG
Niko


----------



## Xexano (12. August 2007)

Portes du Soleil, unten ist Les Crosets, noch weiter unten und hinten findet man Champéry. Noch Schweizer Gebiet. Die Französische Seite war hinter meinem Rücken (ne nette Abfahrt und dann ist man in Frankreich). Die Strecke, die du am oberen Bild siehst kommt auch in Kranked 6 vor (Eric Porter). Einer der spassigsten Strecken! Oben steinig, einige Jumps und "spitze Kurven", unten wirds lockerer mit Anlieger und Jumps, natürlichen Wallrides etc. Ganz am Schluss steht dann ein m.M.n. schwerer Road-Gap (nicht hoch oder so, aber die Kompression ist heftig bei der Landung)

Grüße
Julian


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. August 2007)

hui, das ist ja noch besser. Ja wollte ich auch unbedingt mal hin.
Wird aber erst nächstes Jahr was.
Aber die Berge sehen in Leogang ähnlich aus  

War ein Traum oder? Wie und wo habt ihr da Übernachtet?
ist nicht so teuer oder?

cu


----------



## TobiasAlt (12. August 2007)

hat keiner Bilder vom Suzy-Q ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (15. August 2007)

So hier mal wieder ein Bild vorm Cafe in Mainz mit unseren Bikes


----------



## decolocsta (15. August 2007)

Bild ist grausam...


----------



## Sw!tch (16. August 2007)

"vorm cafe im mainz" kommt irgendwie auch nicht so hip


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

Wieso nicht vor der Eisdiele?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. August 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wieso nicht vor der Eisdiele?



Racing Ralph an einem Slayer, dazu noch vorne....da fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

Zugverlegung Slayer vorne mehr fällt mir da nicht zu ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (16. August 2007)

Wo zur Hölle seht ihr auf dem Bild ein Slayer?


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

Dann halt eben Element


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. August 2007)

@ Xexano: Du Arsch! Da wollt ich diesen Sommer auch hin!


----------



## DC. (16. August 2007)

schönes RMX vor schöner kulisse, bei mir hats leider wieder nur für den garagenhof gereicht  




...ich weiß der sattel stinkt !


----------



## BlueCloud (16. August 2007)

ich hätte es so gemacht das der hintergrund nur diese wand gewesen wäre...da wäre es gut gekommen


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

ich finds auch so gut, das Switch ist ja mal saugeil...

Was wiegt es?

meins wiegt eine tonne (ca.18,5+ Kilo) und ich weiß nichtmal warum...*heul*


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. August 2007)

Ein 03er Switch oder? Schööön


----------



## DC. (16. August 2007)

is ein 02er und wiegen tuts mit den reifen und sattel zwischen 16-17 kg. genau weiß ichs nich weil ich nur eine personenwage habe. muß aber unbedingt mal zum bikeshop und es dort wiegen lassen.


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

genau das wusste ich....
also das deins weniger wiegt....
trotz das deine bremsen, und schätzungsweiße laufräder und gabel mehr wiegen.....


----------



## el Lingo (19. August 2007)

Hier noch mal eins von der Eröffnung in Hahnenklee, zusammen mit Gap___Jumper. Die Action kann man uns ansehen, denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. August 2007)

...und wie ist der Park?

Bei uns schien heute mal wieder die Sonne. Da war ich mit Deinem alten Hobel unterwegs:


----------



## el Lingo (20. August 2007)

Es sieht ja ganz glücklich aus!
Der Park ist ganz süß, sehr gut für Anfänger geeignet. Nichts großes aber für nen guten Tag sicher nicht schlecht...


----------



## Sw!tch (20. August 2007)

ihr dreckskerle


----------



## Gap______Jumper (20. August 2007)

Hättest doch am liebsten mit im Dreck gespielt!


----------



## Sw!tch (21. August 2007)

stimmt


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2007)

So, hier mal ein Update von meinem Switch, Teleskopstütze, Thomson Elite 4x Vorbau (-60g. zum Titec el Norte), Shiftguide, Hone Kurbelsetz (-330g. zur RF Evolve DH Kurbel), XT Kassette (- ca. 70g. zu Deore)









Weil man den Vorbau so nicht sieht, hier mal ein extrabild


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. August 2007)

Sehr schön 

Bei der "Gelegenheit" hätte ich den Lenker auch gleich abmontiert. Hatte den an meinem 04er FLOW-der bringt doch glatte 550g auf die Waage! 
Habe dafür jetzt nen Holzfeller dran. Bilder (nach dem Umbau) kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal reinstellen.

MfG

PS: Baut die 66 nicht zu hoch? Wollte mir für die nächste Saison ne neue Gabel gönnen. Aber mal abwarten, wie die 55 wird...


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2007)

ALso die 66 baut def. nicht zu hoch, vor allem beim 16,5" Rahmen passt das, wenn ich z.b. zuviel SAG vorne einstelle ist es schon sehr grenzwertig für meinen geschmack, ich finde die passt wie die Faust aufs Auge....

Ja, hab mir schon einen anderen Lenker bestellt, nen Easton EA50, liegt schon da, aber ich fand dann das die Gelben Schriftzüge das Bild runterziehen das ich mit dem Switch erschaffen will, ja, bischen übertrieben, aber ich will keinen grellen Farbaktzente, hab ihn dann auf mein Slayer gepackt in der Hoffnung ein paar Gramm zum Holzfeller zu sparen, ok, um bau gestartet, was war die ernüchternde erkenntniss? ja, toll, der Easton wiegt mehr als ein Hussefelt Lenker, toll....


----------



## Sw!tch (23. August 2007)

sehr schön, nur ich hätte nur ein kettenblatt montiert, und den vorbau werd ich mir auch irgendwann gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2007)

Hm, wieso ein KB um den Einsatzbereich auf kosten der Optik zu begrenzen?

Das Switch ist nach sooooo vielen Freeridern die ich hatte endlich sowas wie ein optimum.....
Ich bin extrem Mobil, jetz noch durch die Teleskoptütze kommt man mit guten willen echt überall hoch.....
2KBs sind ein muss....

1KB sieht gut aus, aber für mich unnütz...
Aber danke trotzdem...


----------



## fritzn (24. August 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> aber ich fand dann das die Gelben Schriftzüge das Bild runterziehen das ich mit dem Switch erschaffen will, ja, bischen übertrieben, aber ich will keinen grellen Farbaktzente,



Warum holst du nicht mal den Edding raus? Reifenlogos schwärzen.
Das Bike sieht richtig geil aus, die Rahmenfarbe mit vielen schwarzen Parts. Guter Weg. Gelb passt wirklich nicht, also weg mit Gelb.


----------



## decolocsta (24. August 2007)

Reifen sind ok....
aber sonst soll nur schwarzes druff....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. August 2007)

war heut morgen unterwegs da sind mir zwei Typen begegnet..............


----------



## decolocsta (26. August 2007)

iiiiiii der hat ja ein Specialized Trikot an....


----------



## Sw!tch (26. August 2007)

naja, ich meinte ja, ICH hätte ein kettenblatt montiert weil ich nur eins brauch und die kette wahrscheinlich besser draufbleibt, ansonsten alles nach meinem geschmack, bis auf den dämpfer, wie wärs mit nem roco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (26. August 2007)

Ja, also der Vanilla R taugt ja eig., also spricht schön an usw.
aber es kommt auf lange sicht definitv was besseres rein, ein paar Setupmöglichkeiten möchte ich schon haben, Rocco wäre mit meine erste Wahl...
kann jemand seine Erfahung mit dem Dämpfer im Switch schildern?
Aber was mir erstmal wichtiger als der Dämpfer ist wären andere Bremsen, Hope Motos oder so würden mir da denk ich gut ins Konzept passen...
oder wenns weniger exklusiv sein soll Louise FR....


----------



## Sw!tch (26. August 2007)

seit ich den roco drinn hab ist das bike so dermaßen geil  ich liebe diesen dämpfer. spricht unglaublich gut an( ich wünschte meine gabel würd das genauso gut nachmachen) und ich war so beeindruckt als ich damit das erste mal die downhillstrecke in wberg gefahren bin, das teil hat einfach alles komplett weggeschluckt. das einzige problem is das ich ihn nicht progressiv genug kriege für große sprünge, beim roadgap in winterberg z.b. schlägts zum beispiel immer durch, zwar nciht hart, aber naja.... und ich will halt auch keine härtere feder reinbauen weil sich das dann wieder negativ auf die downhillperformance auswirken würde.... aber ansonsten lieeebe ich das teil 

edit: und abgesehen davon sieht er unglaublich wunderbar aus 

mal ne frage an alle gibts eigentlich federn mit unterschiedlich härten in einer? also zum beispiel für mich jetzt ne 550er die gegen ende dicker wird zu ner 600er oder so?


----------



## decolocsta (26. August 2007)

Muss mal schaun, hatte irgendwo eine Internet-Seite gespeichert wo man sich Federn wickeln lassen kann, auch mit versch. Eigenschaften, z.b. das die gegen Ende Progressiver wird...
mal sehen ob ich was finde...

Hm, das was du über denn Roco schreibst klingt schon mal sehr sehr gut...
Denke ich werde auf jedenfall so ein Ding anpeilen....nach meinem Bremsenupgrade....


----------



## Sw!tch (27. August 2007)

so endlich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2007)

ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen
wenn ihr mich fragt ist das Flow 1000 mal besser als dieser Pussy Rosa Kack.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2007)




----------



## SlayMe (3. September 2007)

Sehr geil.
Fehlt nur noch ein goldener Steuersatz, oder?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. September 2007)

ja und richtig geil wäre noch eine schöne goldene Halflink Kette.

hehe ja und ich muss dazusagen, das ist bisher nur am Computer entstanden. Meine schöne Special Edition rühre ich natürlich nicht an.


----------



## Hedonist (3. September 2007)

im element..


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2007)

Flatline  ...wer braucht denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (21. September 2007)

Hier nochmal mein schönes altes Slayer. Das erste Mal posten liegt ja schon Jahre zurück, aber da jetzt wahrscheinlich nichts mehr groß verändert wird, kommen hier zwei Herbstbilder.


----------



## luxuzz (21. September 2007)

Das mit dem verändert sagt man immer 
Am ende komms doch anders


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Das mit dem verändert sagt man immer
> Am ende komms doch anders



Analog zur deutschen Sprache.

Mir gefällt das oben zu sehende Old Slayer sehr gut!


----------



## All-Mountain (21. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Analog zur deutschen Sprache.
> 
> Mir gefällt das oben zu sehende Old Slayer sehr gut!



"Old" passt irgendwie gar nicht. *Classic Slayer *passt viel besser, denn an dem Bike ist nichts veraltet . 

Für mich wird das "alte" Slayer immer das einzig wahre Slayer bleiben . Das neue (und SXC-Neue, und SS-neue usw...) hätte eigentlich nen anderen Namen bekommen müssen, da es ein völlig anderes Bike ist .


----------



## mph (22. September 2007)

Hallo, hier mein thin air das mir (der Rahmen) seit 2001 treu gedient hat!!Ich habe es wie geschont aber immer gut gepflegt. 

Ich habe nochmal ein "paar" Teile erneuert bevor es jetzt zum zweit bzw. Winterrrad wird.

Ich wollte hier und einfach mal Danke sagen. 










Ich hoffe es gefällt Gruß Max


----------



## l'escargot (22. September 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, das bike. Sind die Griffe von ODI grips?


----------



## mph (22. September 2007)

l'escargot schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, das bike. Sind die Griffe von ODI grips?



Hi, danke!ja sind ODI Griffe genial die Dinger  nur leider soooo schwer..

Hier noch ein paar bessere Bilder (wie ich finde..)

Gruß Max


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. September 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> "Old" passt irgendwie gar nicht. *Classic Slayer *passt viel besser, denn an dem Bike ist nichts veraltet .
> 
> Für mich wird das "alte" Slayer immer das einzig wahre Slayer bleiben . Das neue (und SXC-Neue, und SS-neue usw...) hätte eigentlich nen anderen Namen bekommen müssen, da es ein völlig anderes Bike ist .



absolut richtig !


----------



## Soulbrother (24. September 2007)

*Ab jetzt steht auch ein Schimmel im Stall,*





*Geringfügige Veränderungen werden demnächst noch erfolgen...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (24. September 2007)

Obwohl ich mir weiß schon überguckt habe, sieht das Switch in weiß einfach super aus!


----------



## FrankyImNet (25. September 2007)

Das war mein treuer Wegbegleiter von Frühjahr 2006 bis heute Morgen 6:30 Uhr
Nun ist es Vergangenheit    

R.I.P.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2007)

das dürfte das erste gebrochene 2006er (?) sein, das im internet zu sehen ist - mein beileid! ganz ohne fremdeinwirkung? 
das oberrohr ist ja auch geknickt...als folge des sattelrohrbruchs?


----------



## luxuzz (25. September 2007)

Ich finde das die Sattelstütze etwas zu lang rausguckt.
Kann es dadurch sein, dass das Sattelrohr zu stark beansprucht wurde, welches dann oben nachgegeben hat, was sich widerum unten ausgewirkt hat.
Das Schaltwerk leided aber auch in dem Gang


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2007)

wurde die 10cm mindesteinstecktiefe der sattelstütze beachtet? die deus xc stütze hat ja 400mm länge, sollte sich ausgehen.


----------



## luxuzz (25. September 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wurde die 10cm mindesteinstecktiefe der sattelstütze beachtet? die deus xc stütze hat ja 400mm länge, sollte sich ausgehen.


Denke ich dennoch nicht, s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenheizer (25. September 2007)

Ich würde sagen, die Kraft kam nicht von der Sattelstütze, sondern von dem Schwingenjoch (unteres Schwingenlager).
So wie das auf dem Foto aussieht, war der Bruch über dem Tretlager der erste, alles andere ist dann eben danach gebrochen.
Das Problem mit der Einspanntiefe ergibt sich m.M.n. bei der Schweißnaht Sattelrohr- Oberrohr, da ist ja hier nichts kaputt.

Schaut nach nem harten Drop aus!?!


----------



## luxuzz (25. September 2007)

Denkt denn hier keiner von euch ans Schaltwerk, das arme Schaltwerk 
Dennoch sehr schade um den Rahmen


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2007)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Kraft kam nicht von der Sattelstütze, sondern von dem Schwingenjoch (unteres Schwingenlager).
> So wie das auf dem Foto aussieht, war der Bruch über dem Tretlager der erste, alles andere ist dann eben danach gebrochen.



auf genau diese art sind ja die ets-x rahmen-baujahre <2005 reihenweise gebrochen.


----------



## SBIKERC (26. September 2007)

Das hier wird mein neuer treuer Begleiter 





Die Partliste ist schon komplett. Warte nur noch auf ein Kleinigkeiten und dann ist es Ende dieser oder nächster Woche fertig. Da ich schon ein Gemini als DHler habe sind hier ein Paar vllt nicht ganz so übliche Teile dran. Das Bike soll als Enduro/FR benutzt werden.

*Parts:*
RM7 Wade Simmons Edt. mit Fox Vanila RC
Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Avid Code 203/203 mm PM/IS2000
Sram X.0 Medium Blackbox Schaltwerk
Sram X.9 Schalthebel
Truvativ Stylo Carbon Kurbel (mit 38-er KB)
Selfmade Carbon Kefü (by Bommelmaster)
Shimano XT Kassette(11-32)/Kette
Jagwire Schaltzüge
LRS Spank Subrosa Kawagrün/NS Bikes Coaster 2.0/1.8 schwarz, Nippel schwarz
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4"
Acros AH-07
Nobe Carbon Spacer 5 mm
Syntace VRO Stem 55-105 mm
Syntace VRO Vector DH 660 mm
Race Face Lockon Griffe
Ringle Evolution Sattelstürze
Fizik Nisene Sport
Rocky Mountain Sattelklemme

*Würde mich über Comments zum Aufbau freuen, über Bewertungen natürlich auch *


----------



## Ollman (26. September 2007)

FrankyImNet schrieb:


> Das war mein treuer Wegbegleiter von Frühjahr 2006 bis heute Morgen 6:30 Uhr
> Nun ist es Vergangenheit
> 
> R.I.P.



Hi Franky THE HAMMER FIX,

herzliche Anteilnahme! Ich kann all die Zweifler hier im forum nur beruhigen, die Stütze hat immer 10cm im Sattelrohr gesteckt! Somit wurden die RMB Vorgaben eingehalten.

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## iNSANE! (26. September 2007)

Schönes RM7, aber den Aufbau find ich etwas inkonsistent. Was ahst Du denn damit vor dass Du eine CODE mit 8" Tellern brauchst, aber dann wieder nen Nobby Nic drauf machst?
Die Farben dürften allerdings zusammen ein Killer werden. Freu mich wenns fertig ist.


----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2007)

Ich hoffe die Stylo Kurbel hält. Würde ich führ Fr allerdings nicht benutzen.
Aber farblich wirds bestimmt geil aussehen


----------



## Nofaith (26. September 2007)

@ FrankyImNet

Hst Du mal Kontakt mit BA bzw. Deinem Dealer aufgenommen? Normalerweise müsste das ja durch die Garantie abgedeckt sein!

CU


----------



## SBIKERC (26. September 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Schönes RM7, aber den Aufbau find ich etwas inkonsistent. Was ahst Du denn damit vor dass Du eine CODE mit 8" Tellern brauchst, aber dann wieder nen Nobby Nic drauf machst?
> Die Farben dürften allerdings zusammen ein Killer werden. Freu mich wenns fertig ist.



Jo die Code mit 203/203 mm waren auch nicht für das Bike gedacht. Die sollten an mein Gemini zum DHlern. An Gemini fahre ich zur Zeit Louise FR 180/180mm und die sollten dann ans RM7. *Aber leider bietet Magura keinen Adapter für 180mm IS mit langen Arm an PM an*. Da hatte ich aber schon die Code. Deshalb kommt die jetzt erstmal mit 203/203mm ans RM7 (die 185mm Scheibe wird aber kommen).
Farblich sieht das bislang aber gar net so schlecht aus. Wird auf jedenfall ein Hingucker


----------



## SBIKERC (26. September 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Stylo Kurbel hält. Würde ich führ Fr allerdings nicht benutzen.
> Aber farblich wirds bestimmt geil aussehen



Das hoffe ich auch. Wenn nicht kommt die an mein Simplon (CC-Pfeil) und die XT davon ans Rocky. Die hält eigentlich einiges aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2007)

Der RM7 Rahmen ist eine wahre Schönheit,hat mich auch schon öfter mal gejuckt...da kann man was draus machen  

*2 Auslaufmodelle,frisch geupdatet und gewichtsreduziert *




*Pipeline 13,5Kg / Switch 16,5Kg*


----------



## bestmove (1. Oktober 2007)

Wow, "Switch 16,5Kg" ist schwer vorstellbar. Meins wog um die 19Kg mit der "leichten" MZ 66SL. Wo holst du die 2,5Kg her?? Wahnsinn! Jedenfalls zwei ganz hübsche Modelle


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2007)

Danke,
schau mal im switch thread,da ist so ziemlich alles was ich umgebaut habe zu sehen.
Hat dir dein Switch nicht getaugt oder warum hast du´s wieder verkauft?


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich jetzt weniger Misstrauen...allein die 36 wiegt etwa 600g weniger als deine "leichte" 66 SL (ATA?!) - im Falle der alten 66SL ist es noch weitaus mehr...
Man denke nur mal an Neikless 15.5kg Switch, das keiner wahr haben wollte. Aber es geht schon, sogar ohne extrem Leichtbau. Aber Atlas statt Diabolus Teile, Lightweight Guide usw. ... Selbst bei Soulbro seiner Karre ist ja nocht ne Menge Potential drin.
Einiges, wie etwa LRS samt Reifen, schränkt dann aber auch schnell ein - zumindest wenn man nicht nur 65kg hat...


----------



## bestmove (1. Oktober 2007)

Mir war so als wenn die SL um die 26xx Gr. wog und die Fox 24xx Gr.?! Aber wenn es doch 600 Gr. Unterschied sind, dann kommen wir der Sache näher. Waren die alten Switche nicht leichter? OK, das SL sowieso ... Egal, jedenfalls klasse Bike und Gewicht!

@Soulbrother
Ja, schweren Herzens, ich musste einsehen, das mir einfach die Zeit fehlt das Switch artgerecht zu bewegen (Bikepark) und um hier nur die Trails zu fahren ist es einfach zu fett. Ich denke, ich werde mir ein fettes Slayer aufbauen und das SXC auf Enduro Light abspecken. Bikeparkbesuche sind dann wohl auch mit einem Big Slayer drinn ...


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Oktober 2007)

mein neues slayer:


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Oktober 2007)

so, anbei mein ets-x in der (hoffentlich) letzten ausbaustufe:






da ich irgendwie neben meinem xc-hardtail gern ein fully mit etwas mehr federweg hätte, steht es zum verkauf - alternativ würde ich es auch eintauschen...vllt. hat ja jemand was oder kennt irgendwen oder oder...


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Oktober 2007)

Auf Wunsch aus der "DH-FR Gallerie" stelle ich mein jetzt fertiges *Rocky Mountain RM7 Wade Simmons* auch nochmal hier fertig rein.
Es ist ganz, aber wirklich ganz anders aufgebaut als wie man es erwarten würde.
Ich wollte einen tourentauglichen Freerider was mir nach meinem ersten Eindruck auch gelungen ist. Jetzt sagt ihr bestimmt weshalb nehme ich dann den Rahmen?
-> weil es ein Traum Rahmen von mir war/ist

Schauts euch einfach an 
ach in echt ist die Farbe so n Mitteldingen aus beiden 
und kurze Partliste: Rocky Mountain RM7 Wade Simmons, Fox Vanila RC, Rock Shox Totem Solo-Air, Avid Code 203/203mm, X.0, Stylo Carbon, Carbon-Kefü by Bommelmaster, Syntace Kontrollzentrum, Acros AH-07, Ringle Stütze, erstma Fizik Sattel, Race Face Lockon Griffe etc., *ca. 16,8 kg*






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## decolocsta (16. Oktober 2007)

einfach nur Traumhaft....ich leih mir mal dein Bildchen und haus in den Pornothread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuttiesLiebling (16. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte angst um die kurbel!


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Oktober 2007)

MuttiesLiebling schrieb:


> ich hätte angst um die kurbel!



ach die wird schon halten sonst kommt die wie schon gesagt an mein Simplon (CC)


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Oktober 2007)

Sattel/-Stütze, Dämpfer, REIFEN, Vorbau würd ich tauschen


----------



## decolocsta (17. Oktober 2007)

Was ist an einem Vanilla RC schlecht? Imho einer der besten Dämpfer, haltbar ohne Ende, spricht Sahnig an, kein Plattform ausser ab 04? Pro Pedal aber spührt man jetz eh nicht so


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Oktober 2007)

Im Kona von Mr.Freerides Bruder ist er echt grottig...und ich finde auch der Rahmen hat was optisch Ansprechenderes verdient


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Oktober 2007)

wieso grottig?
Ansprechverhalten ist gut und alles Top. Naja weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten nä, aber er ist halt etwas älter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (17. Oktober 2007)

jaja ich bin ja schon ruhig...


----------



## fritzn (17. Oktober 2007)

Geiles grünes Gerät!

Hat was.


----------



## Ani (18. Oktober 2007)

sooo, hier noch mal mein kleines Bonsai Old Slayer





letzte Veränderungen (allerdings schon seit dem Winter):
VRO Vorbau und Lenker, mit 12grad Kröpfung des Lenkers damit mir die Handgelenke nicht mehr abknicken, Schraubgriffe, da verrutscht nix mehr  und 5050xx Pedale. 
nächste Veränderung: neue Reifen, das gleiche in grün (bzw. rot), aber als tubeless. 

ps.: Nein, das ist NICHT meine Garage.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

Mit dem Rahmen lässt sich sicher ein schönes DJ-Fully aufbauen 
Aber gefällt mir gut, vorallem der Rahmen... nur über die reifen lässt sich halt streiten


----------



## luxuzz (18. Oktober 2007)

Abgesehen davon, dass du dein Bike nicht an die Wand zum erschießen stellen solltest , siehts ganz gut aus, wobei die Mäntel echt geschmackssache sind !


----------



## swannema (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe gerade ein Bild von meinem erstem Rocky gefunden, ein 96er Altitude. Leider wurde es mir Anfang 97 gestohlen. Es sollte eigentlich per Luftfracht in die USA mit umgezogen werden aber es wurde auf dem Frankfurter Flughafen von eine später ausgehobenen Bande aus der Fahrradkiste gestohlen und das Gewicht mit einer Europalette simuliert. Das war ne"tolle" Überraschung beim Auspacken. Vielleicht gibt es das Rad ja noch.


----------



## luxuzz (23. Oktober 2007)

Armes Bike, aber wie lang zum Teufel ist deine Sattelstütze 
Aber sieht dennoch schick aus  Halt retro


----------



## decolocsta (23. Oktober 2007)

zu der Sache mit den Gewicht 66SL zu Fox 36,
die SL wiegt 2,6 Kilo, die Fox um die 2,4 als Talas version, also mit 600 gramm unterschied ist das nix....


----------



## swannema (23. Oktober 2007)

Das war ne 400mm Sattelstütze, die hab ich sogar noch, da sie nicht mit in der gleichen Kiste war.


----------



## SlayMe (23. Oktober 2007)

Da hat jetzt einer aber schickes altes Rad, wenn es denn noch lebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (29. Oktober 2007)

hier im bike markt

 Das ist ja en schnÃ¤ppchen 




ROCKY MOUNTAIN ELEMENT TEAM SC 10,9kg  Frage an den VerkÃ¤ufer  


wird verkauft von  
schleifstein aus 80686 MÃ¼nchen (de)  41  28.10.2007  


Preis   
â¬290,000.00  




Beschreibung:  Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Element Team 2006 inkl. DÃ¤mpfer Fox Float RP3, GrÃ¶Ãe 20 Zoll (fÃ¼r KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãen > 180cm geeignet) 
Gabel: Fox RLC 80mm (mit Lockout etc.) 
Steuersatz: Race Face Deus 
Kurbel und Innenlager: Shimano XTR (44-32-22) 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 
Kassette: Shimano XTR (11-34) 
LaufrÃ¤der: Naben DT Swiss 240s, Felgen DT Swiss XR4.2d, Speichen DT Swiss 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLC Carbonio 
SattelstÃ¼tze: Race Face Next SL (Carbon) 
Lenker: Race Face Next XC Flatbar (Carbon) 
Vorbau: Race Face Deus 120mm 
Schreibenbremse: Magura Marta SL (vorne 180mm, hinten 160mm Scheibe) 
Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1 
SchlÃ¤uche: Schwalbe 130g 
Griffe: Ritchey WCS gekÃ¼rzt 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O. langer KÃ¤fig 
Schaltgriffe: SRAM X.O. Gripshift
nur von April 2007 bis August 2007 gefahren  
GrÃ¶Ãe:  20 Zoll


----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2007)

Bei dem Preis muss ich einfach zu schlagen!


----------



## Unikum777 (31. Oktober 2007)

Möchte mal mein Slayer 50 vorstellen, welches ich die Tage erworben habe. Erste Veränderungen sind bereits erfolgt, weitere zeitnah geplant  
Mit Slayer *50* hat es sich also bald... 

Gruß, Lars 











bisher geändert:
Laufräder DT Swiss EX 5.1 mit FR440
Avid CODE 2008 mit 203er v/h
Kassette SRAM PC990
Pedale NC17 Magnesium
Umwerfer 2008er XT
Schaltzug geschlossen verlegt


----------



## decolocsta (31. Oktober 2007)

Der Rocky Schriftzug ist sooo toll....... *schwärm*


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

bitte beurteilen, soweit das möglich ist: lackriss oder echter materialschaden? 









und stark vergrößert (wie man sieht, geht der riss um's eck!):






auf jeden fall wandert der rahmen (ETS-X, 2005er baujahr) zum händler, mal schaun was der dazu sagt. so will ich aber eigentlich nicht weiterfahren - v.a. mit dem wissen, dass diese rahmen bis jetzt an genau dieser stelle zu rissen geneigt haben


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2007)

Das ist IMHO kein Lackschaden


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2007)

Sieht mir auch weniger nach Lack aus........schade


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

falls es wirklich ein riss sein sollte, werd ich versuchen etwas robusteres als das ets-x zu bekommen, mal schaun ob das möglich ist.


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2007)

Biete dir mein Old Slayer zum tausch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

ersetz das old gegen ein new, und wir reden weiter


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2007)

Hehe, werde vllt drauf zurückkommen falls die Zahnfee mir eins unters Kopfkissen legt, jedoch muss da dann schon ein Riss drin sein.....

Aber mal im ernst, hast du den Rahmen hart rangenommen? ich überlege schon lange, ein ETS-X wäre ein traum, würde damit jedoch schon harte AM Touren fahren wollen, so wie zz. mit dem Slayer, das macht keine probleme und ist stabil genug, ist das ETS-X bei sowas überfordert?


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

naja, wie soll ich sagen - ich bin damit normale touren gefahren - nichts was ich nicht mit dem hardtail auch fahren kann! das ets-x ist von der funktion her wirklich ein traum, die haltbarkeit bei meinen 82kg aber leider enttäuschend, 2 jahre ist es alt geworden...


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2007)

Die Frage ist nur ob es eine Ausnahme war oder ob die wirklich nicht soviel wegstecken


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

bis 2004 brachen die rahmen ja angeblich reihenweise, ab '05 sollen sie deutlich verstärkt worden sein. dass rocky dem ets-x ja einiges zutraut, sieht man mMn ja auch daran, dass ab 2006 130mm hinten zur verfügung stehen! mit 130 statt davor 115mm rückt das rad ja noch mehr in die all mountain - kategorie und muss dementsprechend auch mehr aushalten.


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2007)

So gesehen ja, und alle Rockys hatten ihre
Probleme mit rissen und brüchen in gewissen 
Modellreihen...... wusste bisher nicht das dass ETS-X 
auch dazu gehört, oder das es da problemserien gab/gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (3. November 2007)

sehr schön Unikum777! die kasette wird aber nicht lange so schön rot leuchten... erfahrungswert ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. November 2007)

@ Unikum
oh ja, das Rad gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. Black Beauty  
Eigentlich genau das was ich suche....


----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2007)

Mein neuer Krosser:





Ich hab nur den Rahmen ersetzt, der "alte" ist im Bikemarkt. Wer also noch einen guten CXer sucht...


----------



## All-Mountain (14. November 2007)

Schöne Lackierung. Gefällt mir gut 

Was wiegt eigentlich so ein Crosser komplett aufgebaut?


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2007)

Mein CXR wiegt je nach LRS zwischen 8,8 und 9,1 Kg. Der Rahmen wiegt ca. 1580 Gr. in 54cm


----------



## Xexano (15. November 2007)

Das war mal letztes Jahr mein Winterprojekt (jaaah, ich habe es euch ein Jahr lang vorenthalten...  )











Partliste (ich machs mal kurz und grob):
Rahmen: 2005 ETSX 70 18''
Gabel: 2006 Fox Talas 32 RLC, 130 mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Pedalen: CrankBros Quattro SL
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9
Triggers: SRAM X.7
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Syntace Carbon
Griffe: DMR Zip Grip
Lenkerendkappen: Rocky Mountain Maple Leafs  
Steuersatz: Chris King No Thread Set
Sattel: Selle Italia Trans AM
Sattelstütze: Easton EA70
Laufrad: Mavic XC717, vorne mit Tune King, hinten mit DT Swiss Onyx
Bremsen: Hayes HFX 9 -- direkt vom RMX übernommen, da sind jetzt die Gustls (Leider ein großes Gewichtsmanko beim ETSX!)
Reifen: Nobby Nic

Gewicht: n.A., konnte noch keine Bikewaage benutzen, könnte aber um die 12.5 bis 13.7 kg liegen; Gefühlsmässig halt schön leicht! 


Hier mal der "Appell"


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. November 2007)

ui, da werden erinnerungen wach  schönes radl!
ich hoffe du weißt, welche stellen du des öfteren mal unter die lupe nehmen solltest.


----------



## csx (15. November 2007)

Jetzt mach hier mal den Leuten keine Angst   Der Rahmen ist der Hammer und 2005er brechnen nicht !


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. November 2007)

csx schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist der Hammer und 2005er brechnen nicht !



dass der rahmen traumhaft ist,
weiß ich selbst nur zu gut - aber vor kurzem hab ich an meinem und an zwei weiteren 2005ern an immer der gleichen stelle risse entdeckt  seitdem bin ich da verständlicherweise etwas vorsichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. November 2007)

So,
voller STolz präsentiere ich mein neues, frisch aufgebautes Slayer Cult. 
Vorerst sind die alten Parts vom Proceed verbaut. Es werden aber fast alle nach und nach ersetzt.


----------



## csx (15. November 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> dass der rahmen traumhaft ist,
> weiß ich selbst nur zu gut - aber vor kurzem hab ich an meinem und an zwei weiteren 2005ern an immer der gleichen stelle risse entdeckt  seitdem bin ich da verständlicherweise etwas vorsichtig...



jo, ich weiss


----------



## Xexano (16. November 2007)

Es wäre natürlich schade, wenn der Rahmen flöten gehen würde, zumal das Teil sich sehr gut fahren lässt. Wenn es passiert, dann kommt das Teil halt als Deko an die Wand und ein neuer Rahmen muss ran...

Aber ich spiele jetzt mal die Gedanken nicht mehr weiter, jetzt funktioniert das Teil gut und es wird noch hoffentlich eine Weile so bleiben!


----------



## iNSANE! (16. November 2007)

Hi! Sehr schön! Freu mich wenns richtig fertig ist - aber auch so schon geil.
Ist die 66 auf 150mm? Schon oder?
Bashguard muss aber auf alle Fälle noch hin!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. November 2007)

hi,
ja die ist schon auf 15cm
die Gabel wird aber nicht lange dran bleiben.


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. November 2007)

Sorry! Stelle meinen Verkauf in bikemarket.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2007)

endlich, mein ETS-X ersatz:


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2007)

Hammer!!!!


----------



## luxuzz (30. November 2007)

Sowas ist doch mal ein schöner Ersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (30. November 2007)

Anbei mein 06er ETS-X 50. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen dass noch nahezu alle Originalparts verbaut sind ... langt mir aber erstmal so. Die Grenzen setzt momentan nicht das Bike, sondern der Fahrer  






PS: Bisher keine Rahmenrisse entdeckt  
Hoffe dass es dabei bleibt. Aber ein SXC würde mir auch gefallen  

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## luxuzz (30. November 2007)

Na denn hoffen wir mal das es auch so bleibt !
Ich finde das Etsx eigl schöner, besonders die Art der Hnterradaufhängung.
Und sofern du mit deinen Parts zufrieden bist ist es doch ein schönes Bike 
Wobei mir die Shimano Parts nicht so gefallen am Bike

Wieviel wiegen eigl die Nobby Nic =?

Gruß


----------



## Saci (2. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt wollt ich auch mal mein radl HIER reinstellen - im Switch-Threat isses ja schon drinne - aber in die Rocky-Gallery passt ja dann eiegntlich genau so gut


----------



## mr-Lambo (2. Dezember 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/438384





Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## metallum (8. Dezember 2007)

Auch mal was für die CC-Fraktion (mehr dazu im Vertex-Thread):












Rahmen          Rocky Mountain Vertex Bear 2008 18 Zoll        
Gabel             Acros ERYX 80 mm            
Steuersatz       Hope          
Lenker            Race Face Next Flat             
Vorbau           Race Face Deus            
Griffe Race Face Good´n Evil            
Sattel             NC-17         
Sattelstütze     Race Face Next            
Sattelklemme  Hope (gunsmoke)           
Kurbel            Race Face Deus            
Innenlager      Race Face Deus            
Umwerfer       Shimano XT 08            
Bremsen        Hope Mono Mini Pro (gunsmoke)            
Bremshebel    Hope Mono Mini Pro            
Shifter           Shimano XT 08            
Schaltwerk     Shimano XT 08             
Kette             Shimano XT 08            
VR-Nabe        Hope Pro II  (gunsmoke)        
HR-Nabe        Hope Pro II  (gunsmoke)          
Kassette        Shimano XT 08            
Felgen           DTswiss 4.2d                        
Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0             
Pedale          Crank Brothers Smarty
Gewicht:       ca. 10,2 kg


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (8. Dezember 2007)

hier der große Bruder vom Switch...mein RM7, jetzt mit Rock Shox Pearl 3.1  spart zum Fox Vanilla RC 500g, wiegt jetzt 16,3kg 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Saci (8. Dezember 2007)

16,3 kg??  - need schlecht... und der aufbau ist außergewöhnlich aber stimmig... aber des musste dir ja oft genug anhörn  ... ich finds iwie dolle


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Dezember 2007)

danke ja das Bike is echt was ganz Besonderes...aber ein paar kleine Schnuckstücke wie Tune Würger und Straitline Levers fehlen noch 
vllt kriege ich das Gewicht ja noch unter 16kg ohne die Funktion/Einsatzbereich zu verkleinern...leider fallen mir nicht mehr soviele Möglichkeiten ein das Gewicht sinnvoll zu reduzieren, die Pedalen und der Sattel wären noch n Möglichkeit


----------



## santacruza (10. Dezember 2007)

geiles radl.und das gewicht ist fein. mir würde da nur noch ein chris king steuersatz und titanschrauben einfallen?


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2007)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> danke ... und Straitline Levers fehlen noch
> vllt kriege ich das Gewicht ja noch unter 16kg ...leider fallen mir nicht mehr soviele Möglichkeiten ein das Gewicht sinnvoll zu reduzieren, die Pedalen und der Sattel wären noch n Möglichkeit



mit den Strailine hebelchen steigt das gewicht aber wieder  kommen die in grün dran ??

 ev Vorbau und bei der Kassette kann auch relativ viel einsparen, je nach dem was schon verbaut ist ev. auch eine RR kassette, je nach einsatzzweck vom bike ...


----------



## luxuzz (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man nur aufs Gewicht achtet, hätte man auch andere Felgen nehmen können.
Ich finds schön und 16,3Kg sind optimal


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Dezember 2007)

hätte man aber äh ja, so schwer sind die nicht ca. 630 gramm


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Dezember 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mit den Strailine hebelchen steigt das gewicht aber wieder  kommen die in grün dran ??
> 
> ev Vorbau und bei der Kassette kann auch relativ viel einsparen, je nach dem was schon verbaut ist ev. auch eine RR kassette, je nach einsatzzweck vom bike ...



ne die Levers möchte ich wenn auch in rot, passend zu den Rädchen die 7g holt der Würger dann wieder raus 
zur Zeit is n 11-32 XT Kassette verbaut...also nichts schlechtes, von den Sram Cassetten halte ich nichts (meine XT hielt im Marathon Race Einsatz gerade mal 3500km also nach 2 Monaten platt, warn aber auch immer Matsch Rennen)...n XTR Kassette mit den Titan Ritzeln wäre noch n Möglichkeit, nur bald muss ich Zivi machen, da is das Geld doch ETWAS knapper


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Dezember 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wenn man nur aufs Gewicht achtet, hätte man auch andere Felgen nehmen können.
> Ich finds schön und 16,3Kg sind optimal



das sind die Subrosa, nicht die Stiffee...die Subrosa gehören schon zu den leichtesten Felgen für den Einsatzzweck


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Dezember 2007)

santacruza schrieb:


> geiles radl.und das gewicht ist fein. mir würde da nur noch ein chris king steuersatz und titanschrauben einfallen?



ach es gibt noch eine Möglichkeiten das Gewicht zu schenken ohne das Einsatzgebiet zu verkleinern...nur is das alles sehr teuer, is glaube ich nicht so sinnvoll für 100g weniger einen Haufen Geld zu verschleudern...sonst klar: zB Tune King/Kong MX, SLR Carbonio, Syntace P6 u Vector DH Carbon, alles nur Titan Schrauben...wäre noch schöner muss aber nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ach es gibt noch eine Möglichkeiten das Gewicht zu schenken ohne das Einsatzgebiet zu verkleinern...



Man merkt das bald Weihnachten ist. Hier im Forum wird sogar Gewicht verschenkt.  
Könnte auch noch etwas Gewicht von meinem Element herschenken. Kenne nur keinen der sich über so ein Geschenk freuen würde 

Mal im Ernst: ich denke bei 16 Kg macht es nicht wirklich will Sinn viel Geld in Gewichtstuning zu stecken. Das Bike ist einfach vom Einsatzzweck nicht für  sportliche Höhenmeterschlachten gedacht. Also lass es einfach gemütlicher angehen und genieße die Abfahrten mit dem Bike.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2007)

Mit vollem Stolz präsentiere ich nun endlich das fertige Update von meinem RMX Canuck  

Heute kam endlich die neue KeFü.

Was hat sich sonst geändert?
Hope Naben und Sattelklemme in gunsmoke
schwarze Mavic 729
WTB Pure V Sattel
RF Diabolus KeFü, Sattelstütze
Saint Kurbeln

Das einzige was ich vielleicht irgendwann noch mal ändern möchte sind die Bremsen.


----------



## Kairo (18. Dezember 2007)

Einfach schön Mr Freeride. Dann kann die neue Saison ja kommen ... 
Mein Switch ist leider immer noch nicht fertig. Der Vorbau fehlt noch und das Gabelproblem ist immer noch nicht beseitigt.


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Dezember 2007)

So, fertig: Mein erstes Rocky "Not Made in Canada"









Vorbau wird bei völliger Rückenfitness auch wieder gedreht.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Dezember 2007)

Leckeres Teil 

Farblich bis ins letzte Detail aufeinander abgestimmt.

Ich muss trotzdem die obligatorische Frage stellen: Gewicht?


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Dezember 2007)

Moin All-Mountain,

momentan nicht möglich, da Waage defekt. Gleiches Rad mit gleicher RH L (59 oder 60cm also) mit Spinergy Xaero Lite Laufradsatz und Conti GP3000 kam auf knapp über 8 kg. Der RR1850 ist ein bisserl schwerer, meine Schätzung liegt momentan bei knapp 8,5 kg. Genaues Gewicht reiche ich dann noch nach, wenn die Waage wieder funzt.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde weniger vermuten, da ich meinen 58er AL:50-Rahmen mit 7,4 Kg (ohne Pedale) aufbauen konnte. 
Der DT-Laufradsatz ist aber vermutlich auch schwerer als mein Ksyrium SL-LRS, aber optisch passt der einfach super zu dem Rahmen.

Wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

Mein Solo war für mich mein erstes RR und hat mir ganz neue, bisher für mich unbekannte Seiten des Bike-Sports, nähergebracht und meine Fitness hat durch's Rennradfahren einen Sprung nach vorne genacht. Kann ich jeden Biker als Ergänzung zum MTB nur Empfehlen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Dezember 2007)

Naja, die DT sind halt sehr stabil und wiegen, wie der Name schon sagt, ca. 1850 gr. (Unterschied zu Ksyrium SL ca. 350 gr.)
Der Rahmen ist nun auch nicht gerade der allerleichteste, aber er muss, wie die anderen Komponenten auch, vor allem eins: mich aushalten . 
Aber um die Spekulationen zu beenden, werde ich mich um wiegetechnischen Fortschritt bemühen, dann wissen wir es genau.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Januar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mit vollem Stolz präsentiere ich nun endlich das fertige Update von meinem RMX Canuck
> 
> Heute kam endlich die neue KeFü.
> 
> ...



Weiße Griffe habe ich meiner Freundin auch geholt...würde ich aber nie wieder machen da die super schnell dreckig werden...Insgesamt gefällt mir dein Bike gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (3. Januar 2008)

Hier nochmal n Pic von meinem Rocky...zur Zeit zum freeriden mit Ersatzstütze und Sattel






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kabelizer (3. Januar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mit vollem Stolz präsentiere ich nun endlich das fertige Update von meinem RMX Canuck
> 
> Heute kam endlich die neue KeFü.
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes RMX, da kannst du auch stolz drauf sein.
Viel Spaß beim Fliegen in 2008.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Januar 2008)

@ SBIKERC
da gebe ich dir recht.

Danke


----------



## decolocsta (3. Januar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Hier nochmal n Pic von meinem Rocky...zur Zeit zum freeriden mit Ersatzstütze und Sattel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das muss nochma Zitiert werden


----------



## Xexano (6. Januar 2008)

Bis auf den etwas merkwürdigen Riser-Vorbau (gibt dem RM7 eine etwas SEHR zerbrechliche Optik) einfach ein sehr leckeres Oldschool-Bike!


----------



## SBIKERC (7. Januar 2008)

^^danke...das is ein Syntace VRO Stem in 55-105mm Länge kompiniert mit einen Syntace Vector DH Lenker...sollte eigentlich sehr stabil sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (7. Januar 2008)

da das Bild in meiner Gallerie und in den Pics of FR und DH Bikes Thread so gut ankam, poste ich hier auch nochmal (obwohl auf der Seite schon n Pic von meinem Baby is  )





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ow1 (7. Januar 2008)

Du bist ja ein wahrer Meister der Fotografie
Eines der besten Bilder, die es hier in der Galerie gibt!


----------



## csx (7. Januar 2008)

Fehlt bloss noch eine Betty mit in Szene gesetzt


----------



## FRbiker (7. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das muss nochma Zitiert werden



Hy SBIKERC
Ich find das mal richig fett das Bike so aufzubauen   abselutetes Raketen Teiel.. ..   bin begeistert, einziges Manko sind Vorbau und Länker aber so was liegt ja bekandlich im Auge des Betrachters.. kannst du sagen was es ungefär wiegt 1?Kg


----------



## decolocsta (7. Januar 2008)

16,5 wars denk ich


----------



## FRbiker (7. Januar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Hier nochmal n Pic von meinem Rocky...zur Zeit zum freeriden mit Ersatzstütze und Sattel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"sorry" wollte das Bild posten....
weils so schön ist noch mal


----------



## decolocsta (7. Januar 2008)

das ist echt wunderschön, einzig die Rolle würde ich durch eine schwarze ersetzen, gibt es beim Mountainbikes.net einzeln zu bestellen von MRP.

Anonsten, ein Traum.

Falls es wirklich mal dazu kommt das du den Rahmen verkaufen willst, bitte melde dich zuerst bei mir 
Hab sehr großes interesse, würde perfekt passen zu meinem 2002er Slayer Limited im Hot Rod Design...


----------



## SBIKERC (8. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 16,5 wars denk ich



sind sogar nur 16,3 kg 
natürlich selbst nachgewogen...zur Zeit sind die 16,3 kg  aber net drin, weil es bei uns total matschig is und das ganze Zeugs an den Reifen klebt...dann noch die Zweitstütze von Xtasy anstatt der leichten Ringle...denke da kommt man schon fast auf 16,5 kg
*aber in Bestform sinds 16,3 kg*


----------



## SBIKERC (8. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das ist echt wunderschön, einzig die Rolle würde ich durch eine schwarze ersetzen, gibt es beim Mountainbikes.net einzeln zu bestellen von MRP.
> 
> Anonsten, ein Traum.
> 
> ...



Das is n gelbe FSA Rolle und die Kefü is vom Bommelmaster...wiegt zusammen knappe 130g und funktioniert super...die Rolle habe ich extra in gelb gewählt, da ich finde das die in gelb gut zum RM7 Schriftzug passt

Verkaufen ...also in der Regel fahre ich Bikes 2 Jahre, aber ich glaube das es auch gut vorkommen kann das ich mein Baby länger behalte bzw. nie mehr her gebe


----------



## BlueCloud (8. Januar 2008)

@SBIKERC richtig schickes teil und es ist echt selten das mir diese art von bikes gefällt!^^

*TOP*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitzcarraldo (8. Januar 2008)

Ganz toll, das RM7! Bin schwer neidisch, zumal mir gerade auf Ebay ein schönes RM7 im Hotrod design durch die Lappen gegangen ist  

Anway,  !!


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Januar 2008)

ow1 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein wahrer Meister der Fotografie
> Eines der besten Bilder, die es hier in der Galerie gibt!



oh  dankeschön
aber die wahren Meister findeste im Hobbyfotografie Thread


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Januar 2008)

Fitzcarraldo schrieb:


> Ganz toll, das RM7! Bin schwer neidisch, zumal mir gerade auf Ebay ein schönes RM7 im Hotrod design durch die Lappen gegangen ist
> 
> Anway,  !!



zur Zeit sind 2 RM7 Rahmen im Bikemarkt...einer sogar in der Wade Simmons Edition


----------



## Jako (15. Januar 2008)

Mein Rocky Mountain  








Die Ahornblätter gibts in canuck-rot, schwarz, silber, weiß und element-blau


----------



## decolocsta (15. Januar 2008)

Kriegsschiffgrau? 

sehr nice


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2008)

Wunderschönes Slayer... so was würed mir au noch gefallen *gg* - echt alles tip top.. sogar die lenkerendstpofen  - herrlisch


----------



## SBIKERC (15. Januar 2008)

tolles Bike 

die Rocky Logos hätte ich aber von der Gabel weggelassen
der Sattel ist ziemlich weit oben, wäre ein größerer Rahmen vllt nicht besser gewesen?
der Speichenmagnet ist ziemlich weit außen, geht da der Tacho?

Optisch gefällt mir es sehr gut
die Parts lassen auch kaum Wünsche offen


----------



## Jako (15. Januar 2008)

an der federgabel haben mir die originalen, hellblauen ringe nicht gefallen. ohne sah sie dann etwas "nackig" aus - mir gefallen die rocky-logos da....
ich bin 1,83 und der 19" rahmen passt perfekt! meine schrittlänge ist mit 89cm etwas länger als normal (nein ich bin keine frau).
der tacho funktioniert nur da oben - sonst wird die funkverbindung zu lang...... gruß jako


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Januar 2008)

bei 1.83m hätte ich auch keinen größeren Rahmen als 19" genommen...da würde ja sogar n 18-er gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted9832 (16. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich hoffe nur, dass die Sattelstütze weit genug im Hosenrohr sitzt, ansonsten haste keine lange Freude damit.


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Januar 2008)

keine sorge, die deus xc mit ihren 400mm reicht da locker (ich fahr bei fast gleicher größe die gleiche am 19" sxc).


----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2008)

Wunderschönes Slayer!


----------



## Miracoolx (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

das ist nur ein Fahrrad


----------



## el Lingo (17. Januar 2008)

Si eins hatte ich auch mal, habs aber dann leider verkauft. Foto hab ich in meiner Rocky-Galerie


----------



## woodracer (26. Januar 2008)

Nabbend
So mein neues Bike ist jetzt auch da!
Bin jetzt auch stolzer RMX Besitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodracer (26. Januar 2008)

Jetzt nochmal in groß!!!
Danke nochmals an TurboLenzen!!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Januar 2008)

..na schau sich das einer an! Hast ja gut was draus gemacht..
Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## luxuzz (26. Januar 2008)

Ich find das der Bashgard "unschön" aussieht. Sowie die Lösung für die Kettenstrebe.Dafür gibs bessere möglichkeiten. Ich denke auch, dass der Spacerturm auch noch verschwindet ?
Dennoch im Gesamtbild schön geworden.


----------



## Redking (27. Januar 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> So, fertig: Mein erstes Rocky "Not Made in Canada"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön ist es, jetzt weiss ich das mir der Laufradsatz nicht besser gefällt wie mein Zero! 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## der [email protected] (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Rocky Mountain Fans,

habe ein Original Mechanikerhemd von Rocky Mountain zu verkaufen.
Das Hemd ist neu und ungetragen! Habe es mir leider 1 Nummer zu klein geholt - das Hemd ist Größe S. Das Logo auf der Brust ist gestickt. Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2008)

woodracer schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal in groß!!!
> Danke nochmals an TurboLenzen!!!



der Spacerturm schaut wie schon gesagt nicht gut aus. 

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist grausig. Ich habe an meinem RM7 oben und unten super stabile Schutzfolien aus den Autohandel. Die sind leicht, halten perfekt und man sieht an der Seite noch den Schriftzug. Habe ich von User Khujand. Bei Interesse schreibe ihn einfach an und er kann dir bestimmt welche anfertigen lassen 

Insgesamt haste aber ein schönes RMX...die Aufkleber kommen sogar gut


----------



## woodracer (28. Januar 2008)

nabbend
@SBIKERC
ja also danke erstmal für die nette Bewertung :daumen  
Die Kettenführung plus Kurbel wird noch anders gemacht und natürlich die REIFEN hehe !!!
(hat wär nen Vorschlag????)
Spacerturm wird natürlich auch noch verschwinden da werde ich gleich mal ranngehen


----------



## luxuzz (28. Januar 2008)

E.thirteen Bashguard und Maxxis Minion 2ply


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Januar 2008)

bemerke gerad, dass ich hier noch gar nicht das Pic von den Switch vom Baumschuppser und meinem RM7 vom WE in Willingen gepostet hab
da is es 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## woodracer (30. Januar 2008)

@SBIKERC
Beides echte Traumbikes mal ganz abgesehen von den grünen Spank Felgen  is nicht so mein fall!!
Aber ansonsten top  
sach mal seit ihr öfters in Willingen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

dann will ich auchmal Kritik üben 

Die Doubletrack am Switch gehn ja mal überhaupt kein bischen nicht.....
und was soll der Megalange Vorbau....? *duck*


----------



## SBIKERC (30. Januar 2008)

@ woodracer
ich war jetzt einmal im Dezember und einmal im Januar in Willingen...vorher war ich noch nie dort zum Fun haben...der Park gefällt mir aber gut, denke das war nicht das letzte mal das ich da war
sonst bin ich dort eigentlich öfter zum Festival und fahre da den Marathon

@ deco
das is das Bike von meinem Cousin...der hat das Rocky noch net lange und da sind natürlich auch Teile vom alten Bike dran wozu auch die Double Tracks zählen...ich persönlich fahre die Double Track auch an meinem Gemini, finde die ganz gut, halten alles aus nur sind sie eben sau schwer...aber das ist mir an n DHler egal, der wiegt trotzdem nur 18,4kg   (natürlich nachgewogen auf 20g genau)
als nächstes kommt am Switch wohl eine neue Holzfeller Kurbel und Pedalen
den Vorbau mag er, denke das der bleibt


----------



## woodracer (30. Januar 2008)

@SBIKERC
Willingen ist schon nicht schlecht... 
hatte halt gefragt weil nicht viele nach willingen fahren im Winter und ich auch mal wieder bock hätte ...also wenn du interesse haste und ihr nochmal fahrt in nächster zeit sacht mal bescheid dann kann man gemeinsam die Freeridestrecke rocken hehe!!!!
MFG Florian


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Januar 2008)

ich denke mein nächster Bikepark Besuch wird in Winterberg sein...bin gespannt auf die neue Strecke...ich denke im Februar bin ich da...auch wenn der Lift nicht fährt, dafür habe ich ja mein Rocky mit den man auch wieder n Berg rauf kommt oder man schiebt halt...eben echtes FR


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2008)

*PIPELINE
  SE "CrossCountry" 08​*








Rahmen: Rocky Mountain PIPELINE 19"
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3 
Gabel: Marzocchi ALL MOUNTAIN SL1 
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet 
Kurbel/Innenlager: Race Face ATLAS 175mm/Race Face X-Type 68/73mm 
Kettenblatt / Schrauben: Race Face TEAM RINGS 22/32/44z /FSA Torx
Pedale: Shimano PD-M424
Kassette: Shimano XTR Titan 12-34z 
Kette: SRAM PC991 HollowPin 
Bremsen: Shimano XT ´04(Sättel)/´08(Hebel) 203/160mm Disc
Vorbau: Easton VICE 65mm 
Lenker: Easton MONKEY LITE XC 680mm 
Griffe: Sram 
Sattel: SelleItalia SLR GelFlow 
Stütze: Easton EC70 
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock 
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O medium cage
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schalthebel: Sram Twister 
Laufrad vorne: Mavic Crossmax ST 20mm 
Laufrad hinten: Mavic Crossmax ST 
Schläuche: Maxxis WelterWeight 
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Medusa 2.2  
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Medusa 2.2 

Gewicht: 13.138kg

Wenns interressiert: *DETAILS*


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Februar 2008)

Guten Abend,

ein älterer Jahrgang, aber noch wunderbar im Abgang...










Derzeit allerdings abgerüstet zugunsten meines Neuzugangs.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ow1 (14. Februar 2008)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ein älterer Jahrgang, aber noch wunderbar im Abgang...
> 
> ...



Wieso willst du diese Perle abrüsten. An diesen Schatz gehört doch nur das Beste. Dein Ti-Bolt ist glaub ich das erste, dass ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2008)

ow1 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du diese Perle abrüsten. An diesen Schatz gehört doch nur das Beste. Dein Ti-Bolt ist glaub ich das erste, dass ich je gesehen habe



Guten Morgen,

ich mußte es abrüsten, da ich ein Serotta Ti-Max Rahmen günstig erwerben konnte. Zwar auch schon etwas älter, aber deutlich steifer und für mich besser von der Geometrie.

Ich kenne nur noch ein weiteres Ti-Bolt in Deutschland, aus US-Foren sind auch nur eine Handvoll bekannt.

Ich habe das Beste verbaut, was ich habe. Allerdings nicht die perfekte Kombination in allen Fällen, das gebe ich zu. Aber es funktioniert 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## lamerson (14. Februar 2008)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur noch ein weiteres Ti-Bolt in Deutschland, aus US-Foren sind auch nur eine Handvoll bekannt.




in berlin gab es anfang der '90 er jahre (circa '93) auch jemanden der ein ti-bolt fuhr.
habe es selbst gesehen und die rahmenhöhe war kleiner als deine.

sah ganz schick aus, aber es ist gerissen,
genau wi ein xi-zang (gt) welches auch riß
oder wie auch ein bontrager-ti
(das bontager-ti sah am besten aus fand ich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (14. Februar 2008)

@ Soulbrother




richtig schön dein Schätzchen...das Foto finde ich auch gelungen, nur ehr ist es ein Allmountain als ein CC


----------



## waldwild (14. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss der Hintergrund und die Beleuchtung ist grauslig.


----------



## Xexano (14. Februar 2008)

Zum Hammer: Schick, nur die Sattelposition verwirrt mich ein wenig. Wenn man aber darauf glücklich ist... gut! 

Zum Ti-Bolt: Lecker, sollte vielleicht mal besser geputzt werden! So eine schicke Nabe und so schmutzig!   Echt Todschick ist die goldene Race-Face Kurbel!    Die Firma ist echt blöd, solche Farben nicht mehr anzubieten (wo es heutzutage NOCH trendiger ist, andersfarbige Teile anzubauen). Die Firma geht echt den Berg runter! 

Zum Pipeline: CC? Machst Du Witze? Ein etwas stabileres LR rein und man kann damit auch Freeride fahren (solange man nicht wie bescheuert rumdroppt!). Die AM SL 1 Gabel hält das auch ziemlich gut aus. Nur sie könnte ein bisschen steifer sein! (Vor allerdem bei der Endprogression! Die Gabel gibt zu schnell ihren max. Federweg her, Durchschlag!)


----------



## Miracoolx (14. Februar 2008)

sosososossosososososososoosososososososoosos


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Zum Ti-Bolt: Lecker, sollte vielleicht mal besser geputzt werden! So eine schicke Nabe und so schmutzig!   Echt Todschick ist die goldene Race-Face Kurbel!    Die Firma ist echt blöd, solche Farben nicht mehr anzubieten (wo es heutzutage NOCH trendiger ist, andersfarbige Teile anzubauen). Die Firma geht echt den Berg runter!



Putzen? Wofür? 

Mein Rad wird so circa einmal im Jahr bei Shell bestrahlt. Das sollte doch reichen. Und die Naben stören sich an dem bißchen Staub doch überhaupt nicht.... 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2008)

lamerson schrieb:


> in berlin gab es anfang der '90 er jahre (circa '93) auch jemanden der ein ti-bolt fuhr.
> habe es selbst gesehen und die rahmenhöhe war kleiner als deine.
> 
> sah ganz schick aus, aber es ist gerissen,
> ...



Meines Wissens wurden defekte Ti-Bolts gegen Stahlrahmen ausgetauscht, daher gibt es wohl auch keine mehr.

Obwohl Titanrahmen eigentlich selten reißen sollten, aber Dein Beispiel zeigt was anderes.

Das Rad hat übrigens 1993 (!!!) lt. Katalog 8.999 Mark gekostet. Schon pervers...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (14. Februar 2008)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das Rad hat übrigens 1993 (!!!) lt. Katalog 8.999 Mark gekostet. Schon pervers...



naja,
laut katalog ...
... das eine das hier verkauft wurde hat glaube ich soviel wie mein damaliges merlin gekostet (circa 4.500 dm).

'nen zerrissenen merlin oder litespeed habe ich noch nie gesehen.
vom finish her sah das xi-zang auch gut aus, hochglanzpoliert,
und das bontrager wie brüniert, bloss in einem dunklen grau, also gräuniert 


beim ti-bolt fand ich die abstrakte form mit den sitzstreben über dem oberrohr total klasse anzuschauen,
sehr sehr eigenwillig 
glück für dich das deins funktioniert, wünsche dir das daß auch so bleibt 


_________________________________________________________________________________

edit:

allen hier anwesenden wünsche ich gesundheit, spass mit ihren rädern, das der stuff hält und ihr euch nicht übel verletzt.

bye

:letzter post:
__________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2008)

also von mir gibts den hier:


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Februar 2008)

Dann bedank dich wenigstens mal ordentlich  . Ich stell ja eigentlich auch nur aus dem Grund Bilder hier rein, damit du einen Grund hast, zwanghaft einen weiteren sinnlosen Kommentar zu deiner langen, langen Liste sinnloser Kommentare hinzuzufügen


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2008)

achso okay, wollte grad fragen aus welchem grund du denn sonst bilder reinstellst, wenn du nich willst dass man sie sich anguckt und kommentiert, aber hat sich ja dann erledigt


----------



## decolocsta (15. Februar 2008)

Finde das teil schick, wo bekommt man sowas  ?


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> achso okay, wollte grad fragen aus welchem grund du denn sonst bilder reinstellst, wenn du nich willst dass man sie sich anguckt und kommentiert, aber hat sich ja dann erledigt



Mir war in der Sekunde, wo ich meinen Post abschickte, klar, dass genau du der erste sein wirst, der genau auf die geschehene Art und Weise postet. Aber manchmal muss es halt sein  . Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass du oder irgendwer meine Bilder, Bikes, Postings und sonstnochwas und Gott-und-die-Welt kommentierst. Das kann ich ab, da steh ich drüber. Allerdings ist sowas:



Sw!tch schrieb:


> also von mir gibts den hier:



total sinnentleert. Was will mir Sw!tch damit sagen  ? Ich weiß es nicht. Ein echter Sw!tch wäre gewesen: "Find ich schei$$e" oder "total bescheuert" oder irgendwas in der Art. Sowas erwarten wir hier von dir, so kennen wir dich, so wissen wir alle, woran wir sind und alles geht seinen gewohnten Gang.
Solltest du in deinem Post also irgendwo eine Aussage versteckt haben, die ich übersehen habe, könntest du es mir bitte erklären? Danke, sehr verbunden.

PS: Sw!tch, ich will dich hier nicht anmachen, einfach etwas mehr Sinn in den Postings, für mich und den Rest der Welt verständlich, dann geht das schon. Und ich stelle keine dummen Rückfragen mehr  Also


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Finde das teil schick, wo bekommt man sowas  ?



Wie immer bei den üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Mir war in der Sekunde, wo ich meinen Post abschickte, klar, dass genau du der erste sein wirst, der genau auf die geschehene Art und Weise postet. Aber manchmal muss es halt sein  . Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass du oder irgendwer meine Bilder, Bikes, Postings und sonstnochwas und Gott-und-die-Welt kommentierst. Das kann ich ab, da steh ich drüber. Allerdings ist sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, bei so wahnsinnig durchdachten antworten hätt ich schon gedacht, dass du n anderes problem als das verständnis meines postings hast!
wenn du wirklich eine erklärung brauchst  bitte....klang ungefähr so:
"wow, ne ergänzung in einem großen haufen bunter showroom teile"
wenns dir nicht gefällt, dass mir deine nicolais nicht gefallen, sag mir doch das nächste mal einfach, dass du mein rmx "zum kotzen" oder "schei$$e", damit ich auch verstehe, was du mir sagen willst. Und bleib bitte dabei, n haufen unbewegter teuer räder zu posten, damit wir nicht gleich vermuten müssen, dass jemand anders an deinen pc sitzt... einfach, damit wir wissen, dass auch bei dir alles beim alten geblieben ist! 
auch wenn du dir wahrscheinlich schon gedacht hast, dass ich so antworten würde.
wie auch immer, will hier auch auf keinen fall streit anfangen, deswegen werd ich mir in zukunft einfach mehr mühe geben!


----------



## el Lingo (15. Februar 2008)

Wan kommen die Kettenblattschrauben im MapleLeaf-Design und die Canuck-Condome? Ich finds völlig übertrieben und langsam echt nervig, wie das Thema Canuck ausgenommen wird. Aber wer sowas braucht, um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (15. Februar 2008)

nein nein...ich finde: bitte stürzt euch auf alles mit dem leaf! denn dann bleiben noch ein paar unbeliebte "0815" teile/rahmen (ok, 0815 is bei rm nix  ) zu normalen preisen für den rest übrig...nix gegen canuck, find ich schon sehr schön, aber der hype darum sorgt für ungerechtfertigt hohe preise-die nur aufgrund von ein paar schönen farbklecksen enstehen.aber exklusivität rechtfertigt ja jeden preis...der sigma kostet im ek um die 50 euro, im netz für 69 zu haben und der canuck-wecker soll 119 bei e-bucht kosten????? frag nen kunststudenten, der malt dir den umsonst so an...


----------



## decolocsta (15. Februar 2008)

Also dieser RM Stylekult und MapleLeaf fanatismus ist auch nicht meins, kann aber dennoch genug tolleranz aufbringen und wenn sich einige damit wohl fühlen ist das doch schön wenn es diese Menschen glücklich macht, warum wegen einem Canuck Tacho so ein Fass aufgemacht wird....  wenns jemanden gefällt freut der sich über neue ideen, wenn einer die schnauze voll hat vom Maple Shit dann einfach einen Post weiter runter scrollen und fertig....


----------



## jota (16. Februar 2008)

bald gibts ja zum glück neue rahmen mit der taiwanesischen flagge,dann hört das herbst geblätter endlich auf.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Februar 2008)

meins und das vom Phone....


----------



## chri55 (16. Februar 2008)

ist phone´s Scheibe vorne nicht etwas klein? beide sehr geil, besonders das linke


----------



## decolocsta (16. Februar 2008)

180 v. und h. 

danke


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> also, bei so wahnsinnig durchdachten antworten hätt ich schon gedacht, dass du n anderes problem als das verständnis meines postings hast!
> wenn du wirklich eine erklärung brauchst  bitte....klang ungefähr so:
> "wow, ne ergänzung in einem großen haufen bunter showroom teile"
> wenns dir nicht gefällt, dass mir deine nicolais nicht gefallen, sag mir doch das nächste mal einfach, dass du mein rmx "zum kotzen" oder "schei$$e", damit ich auch verstehe, was du mir sagen willst. Und bleib bitte dabei, n haufen unbewegter teuer räder zu posten, damit wir nicht gleich vermuten müssen, dass jemand anders an deinen pc sitzt... einfach, damit wir wissen, dass auch bei dir alles beim alten geblieben ist!
> ...



Ach Sw!tch, da scheine ich ja augenscheinlich irgendeinen wunden Punkt genau erwischt zu haben, dass du bei deinem letzten Post schon keine Argumente mehr bringst und stattdessen zu persönlichen Anfeindungen und unbewiesenen Behauptungen greifen musst. Zumal du die nichtmal belegen kannst. Mit sowas also bitte etwas vorsichtig, ja!?  
Und nein, ich finde dein RMX nicht schei$$e, würde ich mir auch nie anmaßen, etwas negatives über die Realisierung eines persönlichen Traums eines anderen zu schreiben. Wir spielen hier ja nicht "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn". Es geht nach wie vor um ein wenig Toleranz (Deco's Beitrag #2354 trifft es auf den Punkt) und um das sinnfreie Posting, welches ich nicht verstanden habe. Danke für die Erklärung übrigens, wuste gar nicht, wieviel Text in so einem einzelnen Smiley stecken kann.

Aber ich hätte einen Vorschlag zur Güte: 
Ich poste hier im Rocky-Forum keine Bilder mehr von meinen angeblich nicht bewegten Showbikes und sonstigem Canuck- und Maple Leaf Schund, da die laut deiner Aussage ja für das komplette Forum nur noch nervig sind. Das mach ich gerne. Das spart mir Zeit, und ich muss dann auch zukünftig nicht permanent einen Fotografen mit auf Tour schleppen, der mich ins rechte Actionlicht rückt, um zu beweisen, dass ich meine Aufbauten auch noch selbst bewege. Das wäre mein Angebot.
Deine, im letzten Posting schon angedeutete Gegenleistung: Du musst dafür im Gegenzug drauf verzichten, sinnlose Postings zu veröffentlichen. Und versprechen, deine Beiträge vor dem Abschicken trotzdem nochmal auf obengenanntes Kriterium zu überprüfen.
Packst du das auch?? 

Und das war dann auch gleichzeitig mein letzter Beitrag zum Thema, ich glaube, wir gehen den übrigen Mitlesern damit wirklich schon auf die Nerven. Sollte ich also mit unserem kleinen Disput gelangweilt oder genervt haben (direkte Diskussionspartner ausgenommen, lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden) - tut mir leid, war nicht meine Absicht.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Februar 2008)

ja, wie auch immer, du hast dich von mir angegriffen gefühlt, ich hab mich von dir angegriffen gefühlt. 
muss dir nun auch nachträglich recht geben, ich kenne dich nicht und dich hier indirekt und ahnungslos zu beleidgen ist ziemlich arm...

auch will ich mit meinen fotos nix beweisen, aber schöne action von den leuten hier guck ich mir selbst eben auch sehr gerne an.  ich weiß auch, dass man auch einfach keine lust hat fotos zu machen, wenn man einfach nur biken will. das ist jedem selbst überlassen...

und bleib bitte dabei, bilder von deinen bikes zu posten, die sehen sich hier sicherlich verdammt viele leute gerne an (bis auf wenige ausnahmen ich ja auch).
ich werds einfach bleiben lassen hier so viel zu posten, möchte hier niemandem auf die eier gehen (naja manchmal) und schon garnicht wegen nem smiley son stress anfangen...
also, seh den ganzen mist den ich hier verzapft hab bitte einfach als umfangreiche entschuldigung an!
love, peace and all that shit...


----------



## fritzn (17. Februar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle und zivilisierte Abwicklung!
Hier sind noch Menschen mit Haltung unterwegs, freut mich. 

Now to something completly different:

_ * Early Morning Break Out * * * *____
Date: 16.02.08, 5:55 h
Location: Altkönig/Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Februar 2008)

oh man.......ich sag da mal nichts zu.
es gibt in Foren viele Sinnbefreite Kommentare, aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht sich darüber aufzuregen.

Sw!tchy man merkt das dein RMX die letzten Tage bei mir stand...bist wohl nicht ausgelastet...immer ruuuhig   

Also ich finde den Tacho hüpsch.
Canuck selbstverständlich auch, nur es darf nicht zu viel sein


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Februar 2008)

Canuck Lackierungen gehören einfach zu Rocky Mountain...aber auch ohne diese Lackierung ist ein RM Bike ein Rocky Mountain

manche Leute stehen auf Canuck,
andere auf Teamfahrersonderlackierungen
und wieder andere auf die normalen Standardlackierungen

Beim Thema Preis kann man nicht sagen das zB Canuck teurer sein muss als Standard. Einige Leute kaufen ein Rocky Mountain zum Listenpreis, andere kaufen es gebraucht und wieder andere kriegen es beim netten Händler um die Ecke wo man seit Jahren Stammkunde ist zum Sonderpreis. Also heißt Sonderlackierung nicht direkt immer teurer als Standard.

So kleine Sachen wie so ein Tacho sind doch ganz nett. Wenn der gut am Bike aussieht, wieso nicht Hat wenigstens nicht jeder...Leute die es lieber schlichter mögen entscheiden sich eben für die Standard Version. Das Thema mit den Preis hatte ich ja schon oben erwähnt...aber es sollte Jeder selber wissen was einen etwas Wert ist

eines sollte uns alles aber klar sein. Wir fahren alle ein Rocky Mountain


----------



## santacruza (22. Februar 2008)

> Wir fahren alle ein Rocky Mountain


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. Februar 2008)

Ein paar von uns fahren auch zwei oder drei Rocky Mountain


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Februar 2008)

mal ne Waage gekauft


----------



## chri55 (23. Februar 2008)

echt schön 
was zeigt die Waage an? ich kanns net lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Februar 2008)

9,860, aber ne neue Gabel ist schon unterwegs und nen Paar Kleinteile wie Titanschrauben und dann ists hoffentlich unter 9,5


----------



## Unikum777 (23. Februar 2008)

9,860... Hut ab!  Schönes Rad...
Da liege ich gewichtstechnisch "leicht" drüber, aber Rad ist jetzt erst mal fast fertig, nur der rote Chris King + kürzerer Thomson X4-Vorbau fehlen noch:













Gruß
Lars


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (23. Februar 2008)

das element ist ja mahl mit das stilvollste leichtbaufully, was ich seit langem gesehen habe. wirklcih sehr schön Ikonoklast!

das slayer ist mit dem rot recht mutig gestaltet, aber gefällt ebenfalls.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Februar 2008)

Hat die Hope-Klemme den selben Rotton wie die Einstellrädchen an der Gabel? Auf dem Foto kommt die Klemme etwas greller rüber bzw. ähnelt Deinem Bashguard. 
Aber trotzdem ein feines Radl. 

Das Element ist übrigens auch sehr schön.


----------



## Unikum777 (23. Februar 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hat die Hope-Klemme den selben Rotton wie die Einstellrädchen an der Gabel? Auf dem Foto kommt die Klemme etwas greller rüber bzw. ähnelt Deinem Bashguard.



Das Foto täuscht da etwas, der Farbton ist bei beiden Teilen nahezu identisch


Gruß
Lars


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin
Hier noch 2 neue Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau:









MfG


----------



## maxphlyer (24. Februar 2008)

Meine kleine Winterbastelarbeit bei der Jugfernfahrt...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. Februar 2008)

feine schnitten sind das hier 

dachte das passt hier rein. 
geiskopf heute. als wir die eurobike rampe aufgebaut haben


----------



## ingmar (25. Februar 2008)

waldwild schrieb:


> Ich weiss der Hintergrund und die Beleuchtung ist grauslig.


Wat isn dat für ne Rahmengröße?
Hab mir auch noch schnell nen 2007er gezogen, bevor nur noch das neue 2008er mit dem verbogenen Rahmen zu bekommen ist...


----------



## Jendo (25. Februar 2008)

16,5"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Knapp (26. Februar 2008)

Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Hammer-Threat? Ich meine, verdient hätte es dieser Klassiker ja wohl! Vorallem weil er sich bis zu diesem Jahr in der Produktpalette gehalten hat.


----------



## ingmar (26. Februar 2008)

Bruder Knapp schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Hammer-Threat? Ich meine, verdient hätte es dieser Klassiker ja wohl! Vorallem weil er sich bis zu diesem Jahr in der Produktpalette gehalten hat.


mach einen uff, ich komm mit


----------



## kohpa (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo

So viele tolle Bilder von euren Rockys 
Ich habe meins zwar schon im Element-und im Leichtbau-Thread gepostet. Ich hoffe es hat keiner was dagegen wenn es hier in der grossen, versammelten Rocky Familie nochmals auftaucht.

Gruss Opa


----------



## luxuzz (26. Februar 2008)

Die Gabel sieht Porno aus, genauso wie der Rest deines Bikes 
Muss gestehen, kenne diese sogar nichteinmal =/


----------



## luxuzz (26. Februar 2008)

"doppelposting.. shit Rechner"


----------



## chri55 (26. Februar 2008)

wunderschönes Rad, sehr detailverliebt 

aber wäre ´ne Schnellspanner-Sattelklemme an nem mtb nicht sinnvoller?  (obwohl es so besser aussieht)


----------



## luxuzz (26. Februar 2008)

Wofür ist doch kein Radl was man hoch und runter schraubt, sondern mit fährt


----------



## kohpa (26. Februar 2008)

Die Gabel ist eine 2006er R7 80 mm. Sie war original schwarz, inklusive der Gabelbrücke. Wurde ins Rocky-Weiss umlakiert und wieder mit ein paar Aufklebern versehen.


----------



## Jendo (26. Februar 2008)

@Opa:
Wahnsinns Bilder! Wo sind die entstanden? Über das Bike braucht man ja nciht viel zu sagen außer Perfekt!

mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (26. Februar 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> @Opa:
> Wahnsinns Bilder! Wo sind die entstanden?



ich tipp mal auf die "Schweizer Rocky Mountains"   (Thunersee) ?!

@Opa :Top Element mit super Gewicht


----------



## imperator jo (27. Februar 2008)

so mein rocky is jetz endlich fertig un da wo es hingehört: in CANADA


----------



## kohpa (27. Februar 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich tipp mal auf die "Schweizer Rocky Mountains"   (Thunersee) ?!



Thunersee ist richtig. Die bilder wurden vor dem Strandbad Thun aufgenommen. Im Hintergrund unter anderen die bekannten Viertausender wie Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau.

Gruss Opa


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Februar 2008)

Ich habe heute mal mein Rocky-Duo unter Tage abgelichtet:


----------



## SlayMe (29. Februar 2008)

Das leichte Element mit Stahlfederbein? Das würde dem Slayer besser stehen.


----------



## LautSprecher (1. März 2008)

13,7kg. 
Auch für den Fred nochmal: Pedale+Sattel+Kleinigkeiten werden noch getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitTheDirt (1. März 2008)

So hier mal ein erster Eindruck von meinem Slayer


----------



## SBIKERC (4. März 2008)

^^ damit man auch was erkennt


----------



## Fabeymer (4. März 2008)

Gefällt, die Farbe der Gabel ist mal was anderes.


----------



## bestmove (4. März 2008)

Die hinteren Carbonstreben finde ich unpassend für ein Enduro aber ok, das ist Hersteller bedingt. Spacerturm versteh ich nicht, zumal hast du doch schon fast 3cm drunter ... die Farbe der Gabel kommt geil, wenn es jetzt noch ein Sattel in der Farbe gäbe, wärs richtig krass! Dennoch ein sehr schöner Hobel, der jede Menge Spass garantiert


----------



## HitTheDirt (5. März 2008)

Soweit ich weiss ist die Strebe nur ummantelt...und beim Turm muss ich noch schauen ob ich nicht doch höher also mehr Sesselmäßig mag


----------



## arseburn (5. März 2008)

Hier mal der erste Ausbauschritt von meinem Slayer  
Leider nur n Handy zur Hand gehabt...


----------



## SlayMe (5. März 2008)

gefällt mir gut


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. März 2008)

gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Jendo (5. März 2008)

das braun ist ein wunderbarer Farbton!


----------



## ribisl (5. März 2008)

gefällt auch mir sehr gut - vielleicht noch weissen oder roten LRS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kowalski1 (6. März 2008)

Hier ist mein SXC, das feiert bald seinen ersten Geburtstag!


----------



## waldwild (7. März 2008)

ingmar schrieb:


> Wat isn dat für ne Rahmengröße?



Ja ist ein 16,5'', hatte Glück und konnte das letzte Modell in der Größe beim Händler ergattern. 



> Hab mir auch noch schnell nen 2007er gezogen, bevor nur noch das neue 2008er mit dem verbogenen Rahmen zu bekommen ist...



Ich kann mich für das 2008er ebenfalls nicht begeistern und bin gespannt ob nicht beim 2009 wieder eine Rückbesinnung auf 26'' stattfindet.


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2008)

ich muss hier mal Werbung in eigener Sache machen, vllt. bleibt die Kiste ja in der Familie:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98921&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Magura952 (8. März 2008)

Bin seit heute auch stolzer Rocky Mountainbesitzer  



Fehlen noch paar Parts( Chris King steuersatz, Sattelstütze)....wenns aufgebaut ist gibts schönere Bilder...


----------



## Jendo (8. März 2008)

Gratulation!
Sieht sehr gut aus "black beauty" 
mfg


----------



## LautSprecher (8. März 2008)

Geiler Rahmen, geile Farbe! Freu mich auf den Aufbau.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. März 2008)

Sehr schöner Rahmen  

Ist das der aus der Ebucht? 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


Gruß

Kalle


----------



## Magura952 (9. März 2008)

@ Kalle Blomquist  Jap ist ausser Bucht....1 mal gefahren worden...wollte mir eigentlich ein Cube Fritzz holen nur da hätte ich bis mai warten müssen und ein Rocky M zum selben Preis da konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. März 2008)

Verständlicherweise. Stellt ja auch jedes Fritzz in den Schatten. Dann bin ich mal auf dein fertiges Gesamtkunstwerk gespannt 

Gruß

Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (9. März 2008)

So hab es jetzt endlich mal geschafft Fotos von meinem Flow zu machen das ich eig schon seit Frühjahr hab aber jetzt, da ich es evtl. verkaufen will hab ich jetzt mal Fotots machen müssen.
Also wer Interesse hat kann sich ja melden.


----------



## luxuzz (9. März 2008)

Find den Aufbau nicht so gelungen.
Aber der Frame hat einfach etwas


----------



## s.d (9. März 2008)

Naja über gelungen oder nicht lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.
Ich finds nahezu perfekt so wies ist. Was würdest denn du anderst machen


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. März 2008)

Rot elox mit lila zu kombinieren ist geil  . Wenn ich unbedingt meckern wollte, würde ich sagen, mich persönlich stört der braune Sattel ein wenig. Wobei der wiederum wunderbar mit dem Holzstapel hintendran harmoniert  .
Wieso willst denn so ein schönes Bike verkaufen? 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## s.d (9. März 2008)

Naja eig ist da auch ein schwarzer drauf. Das Problem ist einfach dass ich es nicht so viel fahren kann wie man es eigentlich sollte. Wenn man schon in den Bergen wohnt hab ich hald meistens mehr Lust in denen zu fahren als auf irgendwelchen Dirts oder in der Stadt. Da geb ich es lieber jemandem ab der es auch oft genug fährt und langsam ist im Keller einfach kein Platz mehr. Zudem ist das Bottlerocket eigentlich fast genau so klein und wiegt auch nicht sooo viel mehr aber so ein kleines Fully ist einfach vielseitiger.
Naja mal schaun ob ich es dann auch wirklich übers Herz bringe.


----------



## arseburn (9. März 2008)

@ Magura952

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du wirst es nicht bereuen....hatte Heute einen herrlichen Tag mit meinem Slayer...kann nicht mehr ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2008)

Das Slayer gefaellt mir total gut. Ich hoffe Du baust es schoen auf!
Das FLOW ist so ne Sache - eigentlich schoen, aber ich finde das FLOW is zu sehr "Mountainbike" als dass man es mit BMX Teilen (Sattel, Kurbel) aufbauen sollte.
Aber das ist wie immer subjektiv. Hauptsache es macht Spass!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2008)

Das Slayer gefaellt mir total gut. Ich hoffe Du baust es schoen auf!
Das FLOW ist so ne Sache - eigentlich schoen, aber ich finde das FLOW is zu sehr "Mountainbike" als dass man es mit BMX Teilen (Sattel, Kurbel) aufbauen sollte.
Aber das ist wie immer subjektiv. Hauptsache es macht Spass!


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2008)

Wow! Das FLOW is ja mal ends fett!!


----------



## kali99 (10. März 2008)




----------



## Magura952 (10. März 2008)

Sehr schön aufgebaut ! wirklich hammer optik !


----------



## kali99 (11. März 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Sehr schön aufgebaut ! wirklich hammer optik !



DANKE


----------



## Philanderer (11. März 2008)

Sehr schickes Rocky, gefällt! DIe weißen Oros sind echt Hammer, hatte auch vor mir solche zu besorgen aber hat nicht geklappt!
Wirklich sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## SBIKERC (12. März 2008)

Postet eure Bikes doch lieber in groß anstatt in der Minaturansicht, kein Rocky brauch man verstecken 
Hier das vom Kowalski1


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (12. März 2008)

Das Slayer  find ich goiil....sehr liebevoll mit den blauen Details.

Das Flow in lila hmmm ich weiß ja nich
@s.d  was is da für ne Sattelstütze drin ?


----------



## Kowalski1 (12. März 2008)

hier ist noch ein schönes Slayer...
hab`mich aber leider von "ihm" getrennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (13. März 2008)

an den Slayer finde ich die Bremsen zu fett und die Pedalen hätten auch eine Nr. kleiner gereicht

optisch ist der Frame echt geil...ich hätte es nicht verkauft


----------



## jota (13. März 2008)

sieht ein bischen nach kirmes aus...


----------



## Lohmaxx (13. März 2008)

Mein 89er Blizzard.
Leider ist die Bildqualität schlecht.


----------



## SBIKERC (13. März 2008)

Für alle die nicht wissen wie man ein Bild groß im Beitrag einfügt:
- die URL unter den Bild (großes Bild) kopieren
- in der Antwort auf das Symbol mit den Berg (Grafik einfügen) klicken und da die URL einfügen
- fertig


----------



## Kowalski1 (13. März 2008)

jota schrieb:


> sieht ein bischen nach kirmes aus...



... warst Du als kind nicht so gerne auf der Kirmes ???...


----------



## Kowalski1 (13. März 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> an den Slayer finde ich die Bremsen zu fett und die Pedalen hätten auch eine Nr. kleiner gereicht
> 
> optisch ist der Frame echt geil...ich hätte es nicht verkauft



Es hänt ganz davon ab, wo und wie mann fährt. Funktion ist schon wichtig.
Aber Optisch gebe ich Dir Recht.

.... und zu den roten Teilen : die hatte ich noch im Keller, es war nur ein Versuch. Jetzt sin die andersweilig verbaut.
Gruß


----------



## SBIKERC (13. März 2008)

also wenn du aus Mülheim an der Ruhr kommst brauchst du so eine Bremse nicht, vorallem nicht an einen sonst ehr Allmountain-Bike...wenn esein anderes Mülheim ist dann bin ich ruhig


----------



## LautSprecher (13. März 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> also wenn du aus Mülheim an der Ruhr kommst brauchst du so eine Bremse nicht, vorallem nicht an einen sonst ehr Allmountain-Bike...wenn esein anderes Mülheim ist dann bin ich ruhig



Prinzipiell könnten wir alle mit Starrbikes rumfahren. Keiner braucht Federung  
Vlt. geht/ging er damit in Urlaub?


----------



## Kowalski1 (13. März 2008)

...Reinhold hat auch den Himalaya bestiegen und kommt aus Italien...
also das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nicht zu tun, im Gebirge waren die Bremsen Schon von Vorteil!
... ich wohne in MH, fahre aber mehr in Wuppertal/Solingen/Velbert/Spröckhövel ...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (13. März 2008)

ok ok ...stimmt schon, kommt ja auch noch auf das Fahrergewicht an...also ich persönlich bin bis vor kurzen am meinem DHler 180/180mm gefahren, hat für mich und die Heimischen Strecken sowie Winterberg/Willingen gereicht. Nur wegen der Optik habe ich auf 210 mm vorne vergrößert. Aber du hast das Bike ja eh nicht mehr, also weshalb weiter diskutieren. Bin zur Zeit auf ziemlich im Leichtigkeitsrausch


----------



## Saci (14. März 2008)

Hier mal mein leichtes *hust*  Switch... okok, ich geb zu - leicht isses nicht gerade - abre doch ne kleine Ecke leichter als letztes Jahr noch


----------



## patpix (15. März 2008)

Hier mal mein Element Signature BJ. 2000:










Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## LautSprecher (15. März 2008)

Sehr schön das Element  Nur die Gabel passt da garnicht hin.


----------



## fritzn (15. März 2008)

Die Gabel passt doch 1A???

Mir gefällts.

Nur: Wie kommts, dass Deine vorderer rechter Bremsarm silber ist? Reflexion?

Ich fände es im übrigen für den Thread hier schöner, wenn ein paar mehr Fotos mit Bikes an deren Einsatzort eingestellt würden. Oder fahrt Ihr in der Wohnung/Keller?


----------



## patpix (16. März 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> Nur: Wie kommts, dass Deine vorderer rechter Bremsarm silber ist? Reflexion?


Das untere Photo zeigt noch die Avid SD7 am Vorderrad. Hinten war schon die Ultimate verbaut. Das obere Bild ist aktueller, dort ist auch vorne die Ultimate verbaut. Beide auf einmal kaufen schmälert den Geldbeutel doch sehr stark.

Ich finde, dass die silberne Fox F100RL nicht nur in der Performance besser zum Element passt, sondern auch von der Optik. Hatte vorher die SID Race in raw und das sah immer unstimmig aus.

Ok, anbei mal noch 2 Photos im Einsatz, noch mit der SID.










Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (17. März 2008)

So hier mal meins mit neuem LRS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und mein Rasouli  mit Formula The one


----------



## Grüner Hulk (19. März 2008)

Mich würd beim Treten der angebaute Feuerlöscher stören!  Davon abgesehen ein schönes Rad!!


----------



## kali99 (19. März 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Mich würd beim Treten der angebaute Feuerlöscher stören!  Davon abgesehen ein schönes Rad!!



DANKE


----------



## Magura952 (20. März 2008)

Endlich isses so weit...muss noch was dran gemacht werden...auf jeden Fall werden noch Vorbau, Lenker und die Griffe gegen Syntace Superforce / Syntace Vector DH und Syntace Griffe getauscht ! Die Kurbel wird warscheinlich gegen das 08ter XT Model ersetzt, ist schön leicht und hält einiges aus  Der 3fach Trigger ist leider im Eimer...muss n neuer her dauert wohl noch ein paar tage bis der eintrudelt


----------



## LautSprecher (20. März 2008)

Ich bin ehrlich ein wenig enttäuscht, es fehlen farbige Highlights. Vlt. noch farbige Nokons oder ein paar andere eloxierte Teile. Gewicht wäre interessant!


----------



## Magura952 (20. März 2008)

Mag es eher schlicht  die Nokons sollen so knacken und so schön finde ich die auch nicht....Geschmackssache....Wo sollte man denn ( wenn überhaupt dezent ) Highlights setzten ?? Vorschläge..


----------



## decolocsta (20. März 2008)

schwarze Kurbeln und Gabel wäre sehr geil....


----------



## LautSprecher (20. März 2008)

Vlt mit rot oder lila, Steuersatz, Schrauben, Schaltröllchen, Ventilkappen. Mehr fällt mir für "dezent" nun auch nicht ein  Ist aber natürlich auch so ein schönes Rad, das du das nicht falsch verstehst, nur unauffällig.


----------



## ik23 (20. März 2008)

Mahlzeit, schließe mich an, da ist noch Potenzial in dem Slayer, aber es wird bestimmt gut.
Was ist mit der Sattelstütze, ist die Thomson symetrisch? Weil eigtl. zeigt doch bei Stützen die Oberseite der Beschriftung nach vorn, hier aber nach hinten, die Stütze müsste also vielleicht noch um 180° gedreht werden?


----------



## Magura952 (20. März 2008)

@decolocsta Schwarze Kurbel...hatte schon ma an ne schwarze Race Face Atlas gedacht nur die Innenlager sind der letzte Mist bei den Dinger...und die Gabel war so schön günstig und farblich passt die gut..finde ich 

@LautSprecher...Rot wäre evtl ne Farbe die aber auch nur minimal drankommen könnte...wenn die Kassette verschlissen ist hol ich die PG-990 II von SRAM die hat nen Roten Spider .-p mehr wird dann wohl auch nicht passieren in sachen Farbe....mein Mountainbike muss Schwarz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (20. März 2008)

Bei diesem Wetter musst ich mal raus 




i like it dirty


----------



## Magura952 (20. März 2008)

Will mein Slayer auch endlich einsauen  aber ohne intakte Schaltung funkt das nicht  und jetzt kommt auch noch Ostern..da kommen keine Pakete  Aber danach wird erstma richtig gemosht


----------



## Nihil Baxter (20. März 2008)

Hier mein 1993er RM Hammer. Restauriert und modifiziert für die nächsten 15 Jahre:


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2008)

Mit der Shannon Stütze der absolute Knaller!


----------



## Magura952 (21. März 2008)

@LautSprecher Wo krieg ich denn den Kleinkram her  ??


----------



## LautSprecher (21. März 2008)

Na, google..zB. von TISO oder KCNC. Schau dich doch mal im Leichtbauforum um


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (21. März 2008)

So, nachdem ich mir gerade ein Heckler gekauft habe muss das geliebte Rocky wohl weichen  

Mit Eurer Erlaubnis verewige ich mich noch mal in der Galerie, bevor ich mich hier nicht mehr blicken lassen darf


----------



## numinisflo (21. März 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bei diesem Wetter musst ich mal raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mit Abstand das schönste Flow und/oder Rasouli im ganzen Laden!


----------



## Rockyman (21. März 2008)

So viele schöne Rockys hier...
Mein Element darf ich jetzt auch mal hier verewigen! Ist aus dem letzten Jahrtausend und trotz Bikemarathon und vielen Touren im alpinen Gelände noch lange kein Alu Sondermüll!! 
Vielleicht ein guter Tipp, wie ich die Bremsleitungen sauber verlegen kann ohne die Zuganschläge aufzubohren?




Happy Trails - auch wenn`s der Chickentrail is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepepower (21. März 2008)

Mein Switch mit Oster-Update.


----------



## Pepepower (21. März 2008)

Sorry, hier noch mal in groß.





Gruß Pepe


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (21. März 2008)

@Jendo : was ist denn mit deinem lack neben der rasouli schrift passiert ??


----------



## Jendo (21. März 2008)

Meinst Du das Tribal?
das muss so sein


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. März 2008)

@ Pepepower:
Was ist neu? Wenn der flache Lenker neu ist: Fett!


----------



## slayerrider (21. März 2008)

Das Rasouli gefällt mir besonders gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalinjunky (21. März 2008)

achso aus dem winkel oben siehts so aus als wär das da irgendwie abgeblättert oder so 

aber schönes ding


----------



## matzeberlin (21. März 2008)

ich suche bilder von sondermodel vertex / element in sidblau/orange 
glaub ich aus 98 oder 99 ...

danke


----------



## fritzn (22. März 2008)

@rockyman:

Such mal nach Magura Leitungsclips aus Alu. Die schraubste in die Zuganschläge und kannst dann die Leitungen einhängen.


----------



## luxuzz (22. März 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> @rockyman:
> 
> Such mal nach Magura Leitungsclips aus Alu. Die schraubste in die Zuganschläge und kannst dann die Leitungen einhängen.



Die gibs von no name Firmen auch wesentlich billiger


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. März 2008)

Mein Vertex mit einigen Neuerungen. Leider nicht das beste Bild, aber naja...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. März 2008)

oh ja sehr schön  

ist der Schnee bei euch auch wieder weg?
Heute war es ja sowas von warm. Da war der Pullover fast zu viel.


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. März 2008)

ja Schnee ist fast alles weg. Ging jetzt recht schnell.
Dann kann die Saison kommen. Hoffentlich


----------



## luxuzz (30. März 2008)




----------



## SBIKERC (31. März 2008)

^^ zwei Rocky's kann ich auch bieten
gestern Halde Haniel Oberhausen/Bottrop


----------



## Miracoolx (31. März 2008)

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Hammer kaufen.
Wer hat eins das ich abkaufen kann und könnt ihr mir ein schönes bild senden damit ich ene scöne vorlage für mein neuens habe.

Gruß Marco aus Visselhövede (ROW)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (1. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hier verkaufe ich schweren Herzens mein 2005er Element Retro limited-Edition.

Das verflixte Foto will leider nicht hochladen.


----------



## Trailslayer (2. April 2008)

Servus zusammen,
schaut euch mal die Rmx Gallery an. Hammer Bilder   . Hab unten mal einen Screenshot angehängt. 
Alle Bilder zu sehen auf http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/2008/04/02/rocky-mountain-rmx-team-07-custom/
Schick, schick!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. April 2008)

aufjedenfall schöne fotos


----------



## Yetibike (5. April 2008)

Hier mal meine:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LautSprecher (5. April 2008)

Hast du das Slayer etwa lackieren lassen?


----------



## Yetibike (5. April 2008)

Ne, ist ne absolut original Rocky Lackierung.

Danke noch an Markus von MT Sports für den tollen Aufbau


----------



## LautSprecher (6. April 2008)

^Wie heißt die Farbe denn? Sieht sehr skurril aus!


----------



## Yetibike (6. April 2008)

Das es die Farbe nicht offiziell gibt weiß ich, deshalb hab ich auch mal ein Bild zu den Speciel Edition rein gestellt.
Besorgt hat mir das MT-Sports direkt von Bikeaction. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber nur damit nicht alle glauben das der doch lackiert wurde: Die Rahmengröße ist 19,5 Zoll, steht so zumindest auf dem Rahmen und die hat es so wohl auch noch nicht offiziell gegeben

Vielleicht weiß ja hier einer besser bescheid was das ist?!


----------



## LautSprecher (6. April 2008)

Die Lackierung errinert mich an mein altes Evolve  Vlt. ein Prototyp mal ganz stumpf gesagt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (7. April 2008)

das Slayer gefällt mir optisch sehr gut   mal was anderes


----------



## Yetibike (7. April 2008)

Danke


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. April 2008)




----------



## ingmar (25. April 2008)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Hier mein 1993er RM Hammer. Restauriert und modifiziert für die nächsten 15 Jahre:



Was isn das für ein Canti-Gegenhalter vorne? Will mein 96er auch auf Cantis abrüsten, Rahmen hat noch nen gegenhalter, obwohl es damals mit V-Brakes ausgelifert wurde.


----------



## fritzn (27. April 2008)

Schönes Rad, Herr Dr.!


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. April 2008)

So hier der erste Aufbau von meinem neuen Flatline:









Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. April 2008)

Alter! Ein echter "Lenzen"...
Und, und, und??? Wo isses geschweisst??? In Deiner Achselhoehle?!


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. April 2008)

irgendwie hat das Teil echt was ... wobei .. ich weis nicht. Bin echt hin und her gerissen. Einerseits echt geiles Teil aber anderseits gefällt es mir vom Design echt überhaupt nicht ... Ich denk mal das Teil muss man Probefahren und dann verliebt man sich eh gleich .. von der Farbe her aber echt geiles Teil


----------



## LautSprecher (28. April 2008)

Hey,
im Katalog sah das Flatline wirklich..-bescheiden- aus. Im Aufbau echt genial! Schönes Rocky, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Sw!tch (28. April 2008)

Bin auch extrem zwiegespalten. Wills mal fahren...
Welche Größe ist das und...was wiegt's?


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. April 2008)

Wenn das SSS auch so fett wird, ists doch ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. April 2008)

mario einfach nur geil  so ähnlich wird meins dann au aussehen


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. April 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Bin auch extrem zwiegespalten. Wills mal fahren...
> Welche Größe ist das und...was wiegt's?



Hey, 

Größe ist Medium und Gewicht in der vorläufigen Ausstattung inkl. Pedale liegt bei 19,2 Kilo.

Gruß,


----------



## jota (29. April 2008)

ich find die taiwanesische Sinalco dose immer noch hässlich.


----------



## Redking (30. April 2008)

Hier mein Canada Rocky.






Hier mein Rocky bei Cinelli gefertigt, wo auch immer die es wickeln. 
Vielleicht ist es eine Italienerin?






Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (30. April 2008)

Sehr schön! Jetzt noch ein etwas helleres Bild vom Switch und dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2008)

Sorry war schon so spät gestern. Sonne war hinter den Bäumen verschwunden.
Hier Heller ist aber schon länger her.





Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2008)

huijui ein verdammt schönes Rennrad.

Das ist mein neuer Streich. Ein Flitzer für die Straße.
Aufbau erfolgt aber immer so mit der Zeit.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2008)

Cool dass Du auch Straße fährst  ! Hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet - ich hol mir auch wieder nen Renner!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2008)

ja, ist aber erst mein erstes Rennrad.
Bin aber schon 2 mal ein Straßenrennen mitgefahren.
2 mal die HEW Cyclassics (jetzt Vattenfall) wenn die dir was sagen? 
Großes Jederman und Profirennen hier in Hamburg.

Sonst aber auch Tour und Uphill  
Wie gesagt Donnerstag gehts ja mal wieder los


----------



## texas (4. Mai 2008)

wunderschöner rahmen. diesen alurahmen würde sogar ich noch nehmen. woher bekommt man jetzt noch einen neuen turborahmen her?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Mai 2008)

Das ist Scandium.
Ne neu ist er nicht, er ist schon gebraucht.

Durch Zufall und ein wenig Glück genau in meiner Größe (59 cm) bei Ebay gesehen.
135,- Euro  

da ich bis jetzt wenig Plan von Rennradteilen habe, wird er erst mal ganz einfach und günstig aufgebaut. Nur bloß alles schwarz.


----------



## arseburn (4. Mai 2008)

schicker Rahmen....da Du ja auch nicht grade klein bist, kann ich Dir nur dazu  raten, dass Du einen Triathlonlenker verbaust, um Rückenschmerzen vorzubeugen  sieht nebenbei auch noch viel geiler aus


----------



## Kowalski1 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich dachte ich stell auch dem Rest der Rocky Gemeinde mein Slayer SXC (mit Update) vor :


----------



## luxuzz (4. Mai 2008)

Selbst eloxiert das Schaltwerk oder wie wo was ?

Echt schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (4. Mai 2008)

sehr schick, vor allem mit der Sitzstrebe aus Alu....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2008)

oh ja.
Wo bekommt man die denn her?


----------



## Kowalski1 (5. Mai 2008)

Danke!
Jo, das Schaltwerk und diverse andere Teile habe ich selbst Eloxiert. Hat sich gelohnt, finde ich.
... die Sitzstrebe habe ich von meinen Super Händler (.Bikenservice.de), war nicht billig ...


----------



## Polsanne (12. Mai 2008)

Kleine Entdeckung von unserem letzten Urlaub USA/Canada. Auch die Polizei in Montreal vertraut RM.  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Mai 2008)

hahaha is das geil


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Mai 2008)

Ob die auch in Taiwan geschweißt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2008)

......es muß heißen "ob die police weiß das die in taiwan geschweißt werden......"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2008)

Servus,

hier 3 schön entspannte Bilder vom letzten Donnerstag und Freitag.
2 am Eibsee in Garmisch und eins auf der Planseetour. Man war das warm und geil. Endlich mal wieder Tour fahren, bevor es am Wochenende dann in Oberammergau mit dem RMX zu Sache ging.

Das Slayer hat auf der Tour richtig Spaß gemacht. SO ein All Mountain-Bike ist genau das Richtige


----------



## Kai-Christoph (13. Mai 2008)

Bäh   ich hasse diese ekligen Menschen, die mit ihren miesen Schraubenhaufen durch hässliche Landschaften fahren und da auch noch wohnen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2008)

ja wäre echt schön da zu wohnen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Mai 2008)

fast canada feeling ;D


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2008)

Alter, ich wohn da, und kenne es nicht? Ich glaube es wird echt Zeit mal wieder MOUNTAINBIKE zu fahren, und nicht nur Bikepark 
Erscheint echt ein wenig lil Canada maessig...vielleicht lass ich mich von meinem Arbeitgeber nach Teisnach in den schoenen Bayerischen Wald versetzen - und Mais ist dann auch um's Eck.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Mai 2008)

wie ich schon im anderen Thread gesagt habe,
wenn du wieder im Lande bist wiederholen wir das.
Und dann heizen wir 2 Tage vorher wieder Tourenmäßig um die Zugspitze.
Das hat echt sau spaß gemacht.

Vor allem der kleine Singletrail am Anfang der Planseetour.
Auf dem Rückweg bin ich noch ein 2tes mal hoch nur um ihn noch mal zu fahren


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Mai 2008)

Ach ja, ist schon schön aus dem Fenster zu schauen und genau das zu sehen... 
GAP for life !!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Mai 2008)

njoa


----------



## Lieser (25. Mai 2008)

Hi hier mal meine Räder das Switch werd ich wohl aus Zeit und gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen. Also falls jemand interesse hat einfach ne eMail schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (25. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Update meines SOLO AL-50, musste die Laufräder wecheln, nachdem meine Alten mit Rissen in den Felgen aufgegeben haben.


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Mai 2008)

srry aber mit Rocky Mountain verbinde ich Mountainbikes und keine RR


----------



## luxuzz (26. Mai 2008)

Trotzdem sind se schicke


----------



## ABSsmoky (28. Mai 2008)

hier in etwas schlechter Quali mein neues Roky Slayer 70 in 18 Zoll





p.s 
bin 1,90m gross und fahre meistens Trails. Hab deswegen anstelle eines 19er oder gar 20,5er das 18er genommen weil der Verkäufer meinte dass es wendiger, kompakter und leichter im trail zu handeln wäre. Mich würd mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren. Ich hab zwar keinen Vergleich aber so fährt es sich ganz gut und mit niedrigerem Sattel lässt es sich auch leicht hochziehen und gut durch kurven drücken.


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2008)

Aeh, in jedem Fall wuerde ich mal die Stuetze wieder bis zur Markierung reinschieben - und dann ne 400er oder sogar 500er Stuetze kaufen...


----------



## baumschuppser (29. Mai 2008)

schönes Bike - schlechtes Foto
ich hätte dir zu einen 19 Zoll Rahmen geraten da du anscheint den Sattel doch häufiger für Touren oben hast und der 19-er Rahmen länger ist als der 18-er was für mehr Vortrieb sorgt


----------



## baumschuppser (29. Mai 2008)

Hätte ich fast vergessen...hier mein Switch


----------



## Jako (30. Mai 2008)

ABSsmoky schrieb:


> p.s
> bin 1,90m gross und fahre meistens Trails. Hab deswegen anstelle eines 19er oder gar 20,5er das 18er genommen weil der Verkäufer meinte dass es wendiger, kompakter und leichter im trail zu handeln wäre. Mich würd mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren. Ich hab zwar keinen Vergleich aber so fährt es sich ganz gut und mit niedrigerem Sattel lässt es sich auch leicht hochziehen und gut durch kurven drücken.



hi ABSsmoky, ich hätte an deiner stelle ein 19" genommen (aber jeder wie er möchte), wichtig bei der sattelstütze ist das sie soweit drin steckt das das ende des rohrs bis zur schweißnaht unterkante oberrohr geht (das müssten etwa 10 - 11cm sein). sonst kann es dir das sitzrohr abreißen..... ich habe bei 1,83 einen 89er schritt bei meinem 19" geht das mit der 400er deus gerade noch so. gruß jako


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Mai 2008)

Hey + Willkommen Moky,
ich finde die Farbkombination bei deinem SXC genial. Hätte an deiner Stelle allerdings auch einen 19" genohmen. Ich muss mir demnäxt eine neue Stütze kaufen weil ich meine alte doch ein wenig zu kurz zersägt habe  . Habe den 18" und bin 1,78 bei nem ~80 (?) Schritt. Auf Trailpassagen ist das mit dem Sattel ja auch echt gut, aber bei Überlandfahrten zum kotzen. Kleiner Tipp zum Touren, hau die Spacer unten raus. Ist bei mir super bequem und man hat dennoch keine Überschlagsgefühle bei einer Trailpassage. 
Viel Spaß und liebe Grüße Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitTheDirt (30. Mai 2008)

ABSsmoky schrieb:


> hier in etwas schlechter Quali mein neues Roky Slayer 70 in 18 Zoll
> 
> 
> 
> ...




>Hiho

Lass Dich ma nicht wild machen von wegen 19er Rahmen un so 

Bin auch knappe 1,90m und habe ein 18er, denn es ist ja fürs runterrauschen und die Trails im Gebirge und nicht als Tourenhobel im Gelände gedacht, obwohl ich auch damit schonmal 50-60Km Touren im bergischen Fahre!

Fakt ist mal das ich im Hang Bergauf- oder ab mächtig Potential mit dem kleineren Rahmen ( und auch mehr Spass) habe als mit nem größeren.

Wenn ich Touren möchte steige ich eh lieber auf den andren Bock.

In diesem Sinne Geiles Teil


----------



## Osti (1. Juni 2008)

keine Action, aber artgerechte Haltung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Juni 2008)

da hast du verdammt recht.

Sehr cooles Bild und sehr sehr geiles Bike. Genau da passt es hin


----------



## becks_01 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo 'mtb-Forum'
würde gerne ein Foto von meinem Klumpen Altmetall hochladen bzw. ins Forum stellen, habe aber keine Ahnung wie das geht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Danke schon mal.

Achja, schöne Bikes...


----------



## chri55 (2. Juni 2008)

Foto hochladen (z.B. hier im Forum in der Galerie, bei Imgage shack, bei 666kb oder sonstwo) ,den Link kopieren und hier in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einpacken


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Juni 2008)

Für die, die es noch nicht gesehen haben  Ich gehe jetzt biken bei dem Wetter - leider ohne vordere Bremse.

Gruß LautSprecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (10. Juni 2008)

Mein neues: 


















partsliste: 

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RMX team bronze 18		
Dämpfer: Roco TST 600er feder			
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 SL ata 	
Steuersatz: Chris King 1.5 --> 1 1/8			
Vorbau: Race Face D2 stem 50mm 0°			
Lenker: Race Face Atlas			
Griffe: Odi Ruffian mit roten Klemmringen			
Bremsen: Avid code 203mm			
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus       		
Sattel: SDG Bel air						
Sattelklemme: Rocky Mountain		
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus			
Innenlager: Race Face Diabolus		
Kettenblatt: e.13 Guide ring 36 zähne
Kettenführung: E.13 Light guide 1 		
Bashguard: E.13 Taco Transred				
Pedale: Easton cully				
Kette: XT                                  		
Ritzelpaket: Pg991 11-23
Schaltwerk: x.o short cage    			
Shifter: x.o 9-fach      				
Naben: Hope pro 2 32 loch rot 
Speichen: dt
Nippel: dt rot
Felge: Mavic 729
Reifen: Intense DH 2,35
Sram Kettenschloss		        
Sram Matchmaker
Gewicht: sub 19,5 kilo

es kommt noch: obtainium titanfeder und straitline hebel für die code, nur ne frage der zeit

hoffe es gefällt
gruss, meth


----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie kommt mir die Lenkzentrale sehr clean vor, obwohl alles da ist (Bremse, Schaltwerk etc.). Muss wohl am 0° Rise liegen! Echt sauber!

Leckeres Bike!

Und: Also doch wieder Rocky Mountain!


----------



## DC. (10. Juni 2008)

@ meth: der hobel ist geil


----------



## blaubaer (10. Juni 2008)

meth3434 schrieb:


> hoffe es gefällt
> gruss, meth



nööö   


doch sicher   , vorallem auch diese coladose von steuerohr, das macht das bike einfach ein wenig anders das bike 



So, ich habe auch (fast) fertich, fehlt eigentlich noch immer die neue Sattelstütze, auf der partliste ist sie schon aufgeführt... 





vom lenkwinkel her passt es jetzt auch besser 





noch eins in gross ...





und von der heutigen, endlich mal richtigen ausfahrt, SS vs. SXC


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10. Juni 2008)

Sehr sehr schickes Gerät !!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Juni 2008)

@ meth
oh ja sehr schickes RMX. Ich finde da passt die neue 66 mit dem Design richtig gut ran.
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es dieses Jahr noch mal runterzukommen nach Ogau um das Bike in Action zu sehen. Oder Bischofsmais (das ist eh bei uns geplant).

Das Slayer ist auch sehr schick


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir die Lenkzentrale sehr clean vor, obwohl alles da ist (Bremse, Schaltwerk etc.). Muss wohl am 0° Rise liegen! Echt sauber!



Hat wohl mit dem Rise des Lenkers rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit der Verwendung der Matchmaker!


----------



## numinisflo (13. Juni 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild meiner beiden RMs. Besser kann ich leider nicht fotografieren, aber man sieht schon ein bischen was:


----------



## chri55 (13. Juni 2008)

das RMX ist verdammt heiÃ 
das Switch ist das erste Rad, wo die groÃen Felgenaufkleber gut kommen.

â¬: hÃ¶rst du mit biken auf?


----------



## numinisflo (13. Juni 2008)

Danke!
Ich höre auf, allerdings nur für die kommenden vier Wochen.
Habe einfach beschlossen meinen Fuhrpark ein wenig umzugestalten und mal was neues anzuschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (13. Juni 2008)

Lange hats gedauert,aber......
es ist vollbracht!!!!!


----------



## Aldetruller (21. Juni 2008)

Im Anhang mein Rasouli! Bekomm das mit dem Bild direkt einstellen irgendwie nicht hin!


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/119938


Hoffe es gefällt,is auch noch nicht ganz fertig!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juni 2008)

dann mach ich das mal...........


----------



## Jendo (21. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes Rasouli! Ist das ne Minute? Was willst Du denn noch ändern?
mfg
Jendo


----------



## Aldetruller (21. Juni 2008)

Danke Rocklandbiker,wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wie das geht is die Welt i.O!! Ne,is ne Black!!! Soll ne Pike rein und andere Laufräder in schwarz/weiss!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2008)

wenn wir schon bei Hardtails sind..
hier noch mal mein Flow Skulls mit ganz kleinen Änderungen an den Griffen und der Sattelklemme. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken im Winter komplett schwarze Laufräder zu verbauen.  
Black and White


----------



## chri55 (22. Juni 2008)

gefällt mir irgendwie total gut.


----------



## Aldetruller (22. Juni 2008)

Sehr nettes DJ! Ganz in schwarz/weiss is bestimmt top!


----------



## luxuzz (22. Juni 2008)

Geil würden auch schwarze Felgen zu weissen Speichen sein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2008)

vielen dank

schwarze 729D und schwarze Hope (eigentlich mein Standartlaufradsatz )

hm..ne nicht noch mehr weiß.

und ich bin gerade dabei alle meine Bikes, bei unserem Bikeladen von nebenan, zu wiegen.

Das Flow wiegt 14.28 kg
Slayer und RMX folgen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2008)

16,2 Kg
für den Aufbau mit Saint Kurbeln und schweren DH Mänteln finde ich das nicht schlecht. Und es ging trotzdem wie Sau die Berge hoch 

Nach meinen schnellen Berechnungen komme ich noch auf ca. 14,9 kg
High Roller FR
Atlas FR oder XTR Kurbeln
Hope Vorbau passend in silber
nur beim Lenker bin ich mir noch unsicher
Atlas oder Next SL Oversize??
Ich lasse das SLayer schon gerne mal über die Trails fliegen...

@ Jako
bei dir hält der Carbonlenker ja oder? 





Wollen wir dann noch mal hoffen ob RM das Slayerproblemin Griff bekommt, oder umtauscht in SXC


----------



## tobone (23. Juni 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> mal ne Waage gekauft



Geht der Sattel noch weiter raus ?? :-D
Ich fahre am liebsten mit ner Sattelüberhöhung von mind. 80-100cm.
Aber trotzdem hübsches Radl !
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Jako (23. Juni 2008)

......zum touren würde ich ihn immer fahren - im park hätte ich auf dauer kein gutes gefühl..... mir gefällt er sehr gut, ist aber kein SL !!!! gruß jako


----------



## chri55 (23. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hm..ne nicht noch mehr weiß.



richtig. kommt dann nur wien Poser rüber. und hässlich.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2008)

ganz recht.
weiß ist IN und das reicht schon als Grund es nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (24. Juni 2008)

Boar ey...alle Bikes auf der Seite sind richtig gut
da musste ich glatt ein neues Bild von meinem RM7 hochladen


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2008)




----------



## Jendo (24. Juni 2008)

Das sind noch richtige Rockys!


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein Bike:

Der Vorbau wird noch gegen einen F99 getauscht und andere Kurbeln kommen auch noch dran.





MFG


----------



## numinisflo (25. Juni 2008)

Super Bikes hier auf der Seite, vor allem das Pipeline ist einfach selten schön.

Mr. Freeride, wenn dein Bike noch ein leichte, schöne Kurbel u. einen silbernen Vorbau bekommt ist es absolute Spitzenklasse!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

@ numinisflo
hey danke....das ehrt mich 

man kann noch viel dran rumtunen. 
XTR Shadow...bzw Komplett XTR
Hayes Stroker etc...
mal sehen was der Winter so bringt 

Aber Reifen, Lenker und Vorbau kommen auf jeden Fall.

@ Soulbrother
dein Pipline reist noch mal deutlich mehr vom Hocker 
Kult eben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

ich habe vor ein paar Monaten mal meine Zeichenstifte geschwungen und meinen eigenen Helm Design erstellt. Von den Farben her so ein bisschen meinem RMX angepasst. Ich glaube in Glanzlack und Metalliclack sieht das ganze richtig gut aus.


Kennt einer von euch einen guten, nicht zu teuren Airbrusher?
Schablonen kann ich auch liefern. Nur die feinen Linien sind so bisschen schwer denke ich.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich habe vor ein paar Monaten mal meine Zeichenstifte geschwungen und meinen eigenen Helm Design erstellt. Von den Farben her so ein bisschen meinem RMX angepasst. Ich glaube in Glanzlack und Metalliclack sieht das ganze richtig gut aus.
> 
> 
> Kennt einer von euch einen guten, nicht zu teuren Airbrusher?
> Schablonen kann ich auch liefern. Nur die feinen Linien sind so bisschen schwer denke ich.




lasses doch von troy lee machen  zahlste zwar viel geld aber haste was gescheites ansonsten en kumepl von mir macht airbrush, müsst ich mal nachfragen ob er sich sowas zutraut.


----------



## numinisflo (26. Juni 2008)

Sehr geile Idee Mr. Freeride, hier mal ein Profi-Airbrush-Betrieb, der Link wurde mir beim vorangehenden Telefonat von unserem geliebten Jendo übermittelt, vielleicht hilft dir das .

http://maja-art.de/


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2008)

hey danke, das bringt mich weiter 

hui dich machen ja schöne Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (28. Juni 2008)

so jetzt aber, fürs erste fertig ...


----------



## chri55 (28. Juni 2008)

mein Neid sei mit dir


----------



## Xexano (1. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hat wohl mit dem Rise des Lenkers rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit der Verwendung der Matchmaker!



Sorry, aber was ist denn ein "Matchmaker"? Davon habe ich noch nie etwas gehört... 

Ist das so etwas wie der Dual Control von Shimano?


Wie teuer wird denn die Helm-Lackierung bei Maja-Art sein? Bis jetzt habe ich nur die Preise vom "Frame Lackieren"


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juli 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was ist denn ein "Matchmaker"? Davon habe ich noch nie etwas gehört...



Servus Xexano,

das ist eine kleine Halbschelle mit "Ausleger" von SRAM, welche anstelle der Halbschelle der Avidbremsen montiert wird. Und an den Ausleger können dann noch SRAM Trigger montiert werden -> eine Schelle (die vom Trigger) gespart, aufgeräumtere Optik, mehr Platz am Lenker. Kurz: ein tolles kleines Teil.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Doc Roots (1. Juli 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>




damals hat Rocky noch richtig schöne Räder gebaut...


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Slayer SS ist die Macht!!!




Bilder in besserer Auflösung folgen...


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (2. Juli 2008)

Hammer Teil das Slayer.... Freu mich auch schon auf meins. ist bald fertig!!


----------



## Livanh (2. Juli 2008)

sehr schick ! verrat doch mal das gewicht noch bitte


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Also in dem "Heavy" Aufbau mit Diabolus usw. liegts bei 17,5 Kilo.
Es fährt sich aber so verspielt und handlich dass es sich wie 14 Kilo anfühlt!

Sehr geiles Bike. Macht unheimlich Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (2. Juli 2008)

Mario, kannst Du Dich vielleicht noch daran erinnern, ob Du bei Deinem "New Slayer" den Federweg hinten voll ausnutzen konntest?


----------



## subdiver (2. Juli 2008)

Im Element


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mario, kannst Du Dich vielleicht noch daran erinnern, ob Du bei Deinem "New Slayer" den Federweg hinten voll ausnutzen konntest?



Ich meine schon. Hatte da nie Probleme, dass irgendwas angestoßen ist oder ähnliches.
Ich hatte auch immer den Standartmäßigen Dämpfer (Fox RP3) verbaut!

Gruß,


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Also in dem "Heavy" Aufbau mit Diabolus usw. liegts bei 17,5 Kilo.
> Es fährt sich aber so verspielt und handlich dass es sich wie 14 Kilo anfühlt!
> 
> Sehr geiles Bike. Macht unheimlich Spaß!!!



Frage ist dann nur: Wie fährt sich eins das wirklich 14 Kilo wiegt? wie 11?
Gefallen tuts mir aber, bis auf Sattel und Lenker/Vorbaufarbe, der braune Lrs pasts super!


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Ich meine schon. Hatte da nie Probleme, dass irgendwas angestoßen ist oder ähnliches.
> Ich hatte auch immer den Standartmäßigen Dämpfer (Fox RP3) verbaut!
> 
> Gruß,



Okay, danke!
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir heute mal Deine Fotos angeschaut habe (sehr tolle Bilder übrigens) und dabei bin ich auf das Bild von Deinem Slayer Cult gestoßen.
Und da ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass sich der Abstreifring des Dämpfers  aus der Entfernung betrachtet ziemlich exakt an der kritischen Stelle des Kolbens befindet.







zum Vergleich (leider nich ganz optimal) :






Kann natürlich auch Zufall sein, aber es mir halt aufgefallen.


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Man man man Sherlock, auf was ihr alles achtet.
Mein Slayer auf dem Bild kommt gerade vom putzen und da war der Ring ganz oben. Kurz drauf gesetzt und zurück gerollt. Hat also in dem Zustand kein Gelände gesehen. Ich weiß aber ganz sicher, dass der Ring ab und an mal komplett oder fast komplett unten war. Also der Federweg wurde komplett ausgenutzt. Sonnt hätte mich das auch stutzig gemacht.

peace,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (2. Juli 2008)

Alles klar.
@ Sherlock: Ich (und damit bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht allein) bin halt momentan etwas sensibilisiert und daher entsprechend penibel, wenn's um das Slayer geht. Nimm's mir nicht übel.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Slayer SS ist die Macht!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolut geiler aufbau mario


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Es fährt sich aber so verspielt und handlich dass es sich wie 14 Kilo anfühlt!



dass stimmt und sogar berg aufwärts auch ...




Sw!tch schrieb:


> Frage ist dann nur: Wie fährt sich eins das wirklich 14 Kilo wiegt? wie 11?



das ist glaub kaum machbar, das gewicht  und wenn dann hälts nichts mehr stand, meins liegt jetzt auch bei 17.4kg und 800g liegen noch drinn was den LRS angeht 
auch mit luftdämpfer sind die 15kg nicht zu knacken, wenn doch soll`s mir einer beweisen


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juli 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Servus Xexano,
> 
> das ist eine kleine Halbschelle mit "Ausleger" von SRAM, welche anstelle der Halbschelle der Avidbremsen montiert wird. Und an den Ausleger können dann noch SRAM Trigger montiert werden -> eine Schelle (die vom Trigger) gespart, aufgeräumtere Optik, mehr Platz am Lenker. Kurz: ein tolles kleines Teil.
> 
> ...



Danke. Besser hätte ich es gar nicht ausdrücken können.



subdiver schrieb:


> Im Element



Wunderschönes Bike in fantastischer Umgebung!


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Juli 2008)

so hier mal die neuen Sonder Modele von Rocky


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juli 2008)

Ist das jetzt so ein mid-season-launch oder fällt das unter die Kategorie 2009?


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Juli 2008)

am SXC sind genau 2 ahornblätter mehr als bei meinem canuck - und das sind mMn auch genau 2 zu viel. sieht seltsam aus!


----------



## LautSprecher (3. Juli 2008)

In echt sieht es gut aus, nur der Aufbau war/ist komisch.


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Juli 2008)

naja, ich mein schon den rahmen. man kann's mit den ahornblättern eben auch übertreiben.


----------



## Jendo (3. Juli 2008)

Ist das ein 29"er Element oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (3. Juli 2008)

Da ist mir glatt einer zuvor gekommen!
Wollte die Tage auch noch ein paar Zeilen zu den Rädern Schreiben und Große Bilder rein stellen. Dabei handelt es sich um die 20 Years Anniversary Modelle von Bikeaction. Erhältlich ab August in einer Auflage von jeweils 20 Stück. Vertex, Element, Slayer SXC und Flatline sind angefertigt worden.

weitere Infos erhaltet ihr auf der Bikeaction Seite: www.bikeaction.de




Jendo schrieb:


> Ist das ein 29"er Element oder täuscht das?



das täuscht. Ganz normal 26". Der Rahmen ist 18" da kann das schon mal so aussehen.

Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2008)

sach ma täuscht das, oder ist das rot vom Flatline ein etwas anderes als das normale Team Rot. Die beiden anderen Bikes sehen anders aus. Und mein RMX auch.

Ist mir in Willingen schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Xexano (4. Juli 2008)

@bike it easy: 

Vielen Dank für die tolle Erklärung! Ist bei so einem Matchmaker auch mögl., z.B. Bremsen von Magura (in meinem Fall die Gustls) mit SRAM Trigger zu kombinieren?


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> @bike it easy:
> 
> Vielen Dank für die tolle Erklärung! Ist bei so einem Matchmaker auch mögl., z.B. Bremsen von Magura (in meinem Fall die Gustls) mit SRAM Trigger zu kombinieren?




Nein! Die Maguras haben ja keine geteilte Klemmung


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Juli 2008)

Endversion...





mehr in meiner Gallery oder den entsprechenen Threads...


----------



## Jendo (4. Juli 2008)

Weiß durchaus zu gefallen  Sind denn die Decals unterm Lack? Und wieviel Federweg hat das SS am Popo?
mfg
Jendo


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Juli 2008)

Der seitliche Rocky Mountain Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr ist frei wählbar. Der rest ist unter Lack.
160mm wird dir hinten serviert. Reicht bei dem Bike auch föllig aus!  WAFFE!!!

Grüße nach drüben,


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Juli 2008)

Waffe und SS würde ich jetzt nicht im Zusammenhang nennen...okay, kleiner politisch unkorrekter joke.
Aber mein SS ist auch sowas von einer Waffe


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juli 2008)

Ich wollts hier nochmal reinstellen, da nicht jeder im SXC Thread unterwegs ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2008)

Also, gut dass Du das gemacht hast! Sieht sehr geil aus! Und im SCX Fred war ich laenger nicht mehr.
Was mich grade schockt: Vorgestern beim Radfahren hab ich mein "Remove Before Flight" Batch unter den Sattel gehaengt!!!
Zufaelle gibts 
Gruss!


----------



## breezer2 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte nochmal die Frage nach der Farbe aufgreifen: 

sind die Sondermodelle alle im gewohnten Weinrot, oder ist es eine Sonderfarbe? Auf der Bikeaction-Seiten wirkt zumindest das Element sehr hell.

Sind die zusätzlichen Ahorn-Blätter alle unterm Klarlack?

Grüsse


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2008)

Also dass das Rot etwas anders (eigentlich kräftiger, dunkler, aber glaube auch transparenter) geworden ist, ist doch nix neues. Das war glaube ich vor einem Jahr - zusammen mit den neuen Ahörnern.

Sprich: RMX Canuck und Slayer Team (2008er) haben andere Rottöne.

Kann mich aber täuschen - der Mario weiss das sicher genauer. Es gab aber definitiv mal eine Änderung im Farbton.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juli 2008)

dann gab es 2 Änderungen.
Mein Turbo Ltd. hat noch ein anderes Rot. (ein wenig besser als das RMX) Das glitzert und glänzt mehr und es sind weniger Blauanteile drin.

Das vom Flatline sah noch stumpfer aus. Kaum Glanz und kaum Metallick-Effeckt so wie ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Juli 2008)

Gefunden


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juli 2008)

Was bedeutet gefunden in diesem Fall? Vom Laster gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Juli 2008)

Exakt.

Um ehrlich zu sein: Hab's bei Pinkbike gefunden, fand's schön und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Juli 2008)

VERTEX nach upgrade der XTR-Kurbel / Pedale / Umwerfer


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juli 2008)

Ein ganz normales Rocky-Biker-Schlafzimmer in München:


----------



## ik23 (12. Juli 2008)

Servus, was isn das, Eigenbau oder Fertiglösung? Bekomme wahrsch. dieses Jahr noch Zuwachs, da muss ich dann auch in die Höhe gehen um die Bikes unterzubringen, die nicht in den Keller wollen.


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juli 2008)

Das Teil hab ich über MT-Sports bezogen.
Wird von einer Firma namens Minoura hergestellt und kostet etwas über 100 Tacken.


----------



## ik23 (12. Juli 2008)

Danke


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Juli 2008)

gibts auch noch ohne einklemmen 

guckst du


----------



## Bruder Knapp (13. Juli 2008)

Rockys von meiner Freundin und mir (leider nicht ganz so detailgenau geworden, das Ensemble).


----------



## Bruder Knapp (13. Juli 2008)

Und meins nochmal:


----------



## Red Dragon (13. Juli 2008)

Bei unserer heutigen FR-Tour entstanden:





RMX Canuck ist meins, das Switch Tart'n gehört Bestmove.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Juli 2008)

en traum


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Juli 2008)

Nach all dem Geweine hier in letzter Zeit, mal wieder was schönes!
Vergesst nicht wie ästhetisch Radsport und die Teile dazu sein können 









































Ich hoffe euch gefällts


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

@ Red Dragon
yeeehaaaa! Genau so muss das aussehen 

@ iNSANE!
ja seeehr coole sache.
Sieht echt sehr fett aus


----------



## dise (14. Juli 2008)

Schöne Fotos iNSANE!


----------



## numinisflo (14. Juli 2008)

Zum Teil echt starke Bilder, Felix.
Aber auch das Canuck & Tartn Bild macht was her.


----------



## dd-bummi (14. Juli 2008)

@iNSANE!

edle Race Face Komponenten


----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

zwar n kellerbild
aber ziemlich aktuell


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,
nachdem ich heute mein RMX mit weißen Speichen gepimpt habe und den Rahmen polliert habe, hatte ich mal lust ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Weiter in meinem Album


----------



## Jendo (19. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Sammlung. Da kommt schon ein wenig Neid bei mir auf.
Gruß
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (19. Juli 2008)

Kommt geil, das Slayer mim Rocco!
Der Rest auch  Wie hast Du den RMX Rahmen poliert? Schleifpaste + Maschine, oder normale Politur mit Handarbeit?
Weiter so! Geil auch mit den weissen Speichen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juli 2008)

mit Metallic-Politur.
Und dann per Hand mit nem Lappen 
Da waren nach den ganzen Einsätzen etc. schon sehr viele kleine Kratzer im Lack. die sind jetzt wieder weg. Das wirkte an einigen Stellen schon richtig matt

@ jendo
danke.
Man muss da aber dazu sagen, dass ich bei 3 Rahmen verdammtes Glück gehabt habe.
Und für das RMX und das Flow habe ich ein anderes Hobby aufgegeben.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2008)

Verdammt gutsortierter Fuhrpark. Geschmack hast du!
Und das so eine Politur Wunder wirken kann stimmt absolut, hatte ich seinerzeit bei meinem Switch veranstaltet.


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Juli 2008)

Letztes Wochenende in Zermatt: Rocky Mountain Slayer 2005 vorm Matterhorn! Abfahrt vom Gornergrad:


----------



## Jako (19. Juli 2008)

HAMMERGEIL !!! besser geht es kaum.... gruß jako (der seinem slayer 70 etwas nachweint)


----------



## olli (19. Juli 2008)

Die vorderen Schutzbleche sind wirklich top, das hintere leider völlig sinnlos .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juli 2008)

Matterhorn: WAHNSINNIG geil!
ETSX: Schöne Matschsammlung!


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal was fürs Auge und die RM Gemeinde:
Meine Freundin mit ihrem Slayer 2002



Beim Aufstieg zur Trifthütte mussten 1100 Hm überwunden werden. Entlohnt wird man mit sprachlosen Momenten:



Am Abend in Zermatt


----------



## Jendo (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juli 2008)

der absolute Oberhammer 

also wem es da nicht sofort in den Beinen und Fingern juckt.....

Die Bikes sind auch wieder richtig Klasse.
Besonders die Lackierung des Slayers von deiner Freundin


----------



## big toe (21. Juli 2008)

Vor allem das Bild mit dem Wasserfall ist der absolute Burner!


----------



## dd-bummi (21. Juli 2008)

Klasse Bilder, Geißbock. Die Trifthütte ist wirklich eine Reise wert. Ca. 2.330 m ü. M. entschädigen locker für den Aufstieg.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Juli 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Hier noch mal was fürs Auge und die RM
> Am Abend in Zermatt



da müssmer nauf


----------



## Geißbock__ (23. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei! Mit m Radl dann runter! 

Glaube, viele Ã¼berlegen sich das noch einmal, wenn man sich den Bergsteigerfriedhof in Zermatt anschaut. Viele berglustige aus aller Welt liegen dort, oder ein Denkmal fÃ¼r diese! Ein BergfÃ¼hrer, der einen aufs Matterhorn fÃ¼hrt kostet 650 â¬, inkl. Ãbernachtung auf der HÃ¶rnlihÃ¼tte auf 3260 m.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. Juli 2008)

Mein Schätzchen von 2000 (inzwischen etwas aktualisiert).


----------



## RattleHead (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2008)

Könnte ein rmx sein...

Edit: Jetzt sieht man es.


----------



## SBIKERC (24. Juli 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Mein Schätzchen von 2000 (inzwischen etwas aktualisiert).



mach die Reflektoren ab, dann schauts hochwertiger aus


----------



## SBIKERC (24. Juli 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende in Zermatt: Rocky Mountain Slayer 2005 vorm Matterhorn! Abfahrt vom Gornergrad:



Hammer


----------



## Jendo (24. Juli 2008)

Das alte Element gefällt mir richtig gut 

@RattleHead: Ist deine Lenkzentrale nicht arg hoch?


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2008)

*Die diesjährige Sommerurlaubsauswahl für Park u. Tour  *​


----------



## numinisflo (25. Juli 2008)

Was soll man da sagen ausser: FANTASTISCH!


----------



## Jendo (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Rasouli heut auf Tour:





Schönes Wochenende,
Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Juli 2008)

Axel, die Büchsen sind einfach nur der Wahnsinn! Superschön echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (27. Juli 2008)

von der heutigen tour; 3 generationen Slayer 
-New Slayer 90
-SXC 70
-SS 350


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Juli 2008)

GEIL! Richtig tolle Motive


----------



## big toe (27. Juli 2008)

Sogar chronologisch richtig aufgestellt. Sehr sehr geil!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juli 2008)

wow wieder sehr geile Bikes Jungs 

Ride on


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juli 2008)

Thx all,die beiden machen mir auch sehr viel Freude!
Robert´s Version von einem Flow find ich sehr geil...wenn ich nur wüßte warum? ...und die Slayeransammlung ist auch was ganz Feines.

Felix (ich hoffe du bist gesund und munter zurück ),Niko...ihr Buben,die Saison müssen wir noch mal was auf die Reihe kriegen !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Juli 2008)

ja auf jeden Fall.
Jetzt sind wir erst mal vom 1. bis 10.8 in Porte du Soleil 
Mal sehen wie wir wiederkommen.

Aber danach ist mir fast alles recht 

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (29. Juli 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Felix (ich hoffe du bist gesund und munter zurück )



Absolut! Hatte echt Glück - die Reiseapotheke blieb zu
Hoffe wir sehen uns bald! Gruß, Felix


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juli 2008)

Mein Blizzard (noch im Keller, noch):


----------



## Jendo (29. Juli 2008)

Heiß!


----------



## Magnum 204 (30. Juli 2008)

ich liebe das Blizzard.


----------



## Osti (31. Juli 2008)




----------



## Numsi (31. Juli 2008)

Gerade is was nettes bei mir eingetroffen!





Werd dann nochn Update von meinem SXC im passenden Thread posten.

MfG


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Juli 2008)

der ist ja noch geiler als der RM Tacho, hab sowas mal von Hot Chili gesehen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Juli 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Gerade is was nettes bei mir eingetroffen!
> 
> 
> Werd dann nochn Update von meinem SXC im passenden Thread posten.
> ...



für die CC Fraktion unter uns ist das Gewicht interessant. Wie isses schon gewogen ?
DANKE

ride on


----------



## Numsi (31. Juli 2008)

Schiddebön!


----------



## numinisflo (31. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich halt einfach nicht für einen weißen Sattel begeistern, aber das ist ja streitbar. Genau wie das Gewicht. 

Btw, schöne Bilder, Osti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> für die CC Fraktion unter uns ist das Gewicht interessant. Wie isses schon gewogen ?
> DANKE
> 
> ride on



Gibt ja auch ne Rennausführung  Gabs in der Bucht vor 3 Wochen für 50,-- Tacken und ich Dösbaddel hab nicht zugeschlagen 

Würde so gut auf meinen Crosser passen


----------



## breezer2 (31. Juli 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Gerade is was nettes bei mir eingetroffen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das der Sattel von einem der Sondermodelle? Werden die bereits ausgeliefert?


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2008)

Die kannste überall kaufen...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Juli 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Schiddebön!



oh leck.............


----------



## breezer2 (31. Juli 2008)

...irgendwie zu schade, zum Fahren.


----------



## Numsi (31. Juli 2008)

Achwat, dann dürfte ich mein Rad ja auch nur durch die Gegend schieben....


----------



## maildfh (2. August 2008)

I apologize for the lousy pic quality......
Yeah, the switch...plush travel...small bump sensitivity...awesome ride.
What do you guys think of this bike?
Reeegarzzzz


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. August 2008)

Moin





In der Nähe des Silvaplanersee (kurz bevor es wieder ins Tal nach Champfèr ging). Dort kann man auch biken


----------



## neikless (4. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. August 2008)

wenn wir schon bei bildern "auf Tour" sind 

von gestern; Schweiz, Jura - Oberes Baselbiet


----------



## Jendo (4. August 2008)

Allesamt sehr schön anzuschauen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. August 2008)

neikless schrieb:


>



vom herr kimmerle


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. August 2008)

Mein Spielzeug


----------



## santacruza (8. August 2008)

meins beim oberammergau ausflug: 



und nun endlich mit schwarzer shiver und blauen hope ag-behälter deckeln...wenn die digicam wieder geht werd ich mich um bessere bilder bemühen...


----------



## SAgent (8. August 2008)

Mein alter Esel, diesmal im Chiemgau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (9. August 2008)

neikless schrieb:


>



sehr coole Farb- umd Komponentenkombi


----------



## studentx600 (9. August 2008)

...mit dem ETSX in den Dolomiten


----------



## Yetibike (10. August 2008)

Hier mal meine neueste Anschaffung für die Rockygemeinde:






[/IMG]


----------



## SAgent (10. August 2008)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hier mal meine neueste Anschaffung für die Rockygemeinde:



Cool, dass auf der Box noch Multivan Merida drauf steht..... was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## Yetibike (10. August 2008)

...... hab ich noch garnicht gesehen, naja der Helm kommt bestimmt nicht aus Canada....
129,90 Euronics, bekommst aber nur bei mtsports zumindest z.Z.


----------



## neikless (13. August 2008)




----------



## Soulbrother (13. August 2008)




----------



## ow1 (13. August 2008)

Auf dem Weissfluhjoch Davos...


----------



## spatzel (16. August 2008)

so Kinners,jetzt kommt mal wieder was aus der Mottenkiste.....



Seit einiger Zeit geupdated mit Syncros Stütze und Powerlite, hängt seit dem im Keller.......und ja,immer noch die roten Onza's
Und steht leider zum Verkauf..........


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. August 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Die vorderen Schutzbleche sind wirklich top, das hintere leider völlig sinnlos .



@olli
... mach es doch einfach an der Schwinge direkt fest.  *mit einem Adapter*das geht doch und dann funzt es auch hinten*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (24. August 2008)

anstelle von 3 schutzblechen....würde ich dir das hier empfehlen: http://www.melahn.de/product_info.p....html/XTCsid/619e7c3f1f1caa2bb03083bed48d4b82


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. August 2008)




----------



## bestmove (26. August 2008)

Wow, die Sattelstütze is krass  is das ne 600er


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. August 2008)

400er Tune und nichtmal ganz draussen


----------



## big toe (26. August 2008)

Von da Oben hat man bestimmt ne prima Aussicht!


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. August 2008)

Die Stütze ist ja mega weit draußen, da würde ich eine Trittleiter benötigen um da hoch zu kommen. Echt krass


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (27. August 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> 400er Tune und nichtmal ganz draussen



Rahmen zu klein ?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. August 2008)

ich bin ja ein überzeugter anhänger einer deftigen sattelüberhöhung (siehe mein simplon gravity), aber das geht sogar mir zu weit.


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (31. August 2008)

1996 vs. 2006

Genau 10 Jahre liegen zwischen dem altitude t.o. und dem Vertex...


----------



## Soulbrother (31. August 2008)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2008)

Ich liebe es  sehr schick


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. September 2008)

wieder sehr schöne Bikes hier. Besonders das 96'er Altitude.

Wenn man es life sieht, ist die Farbzusammenstellung von Nikeless Flatiline noch genialer 
Passt richtig gut.
Und das neue Fahrwerk vom Souli sieht nicht nur gut aus, sonder funtzt auch gut, nech?


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. September 2008)

die 3 rockies oben sind ein traum! das switch reizt mich am meisten...gut, dass ich schon das hier hab:


----------



## pauli 1611 (1. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (1. September 2008)

Ich war mal so frei


----------



## pauli 1611 (1. September 2008)

Na also,vielen Dank.Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. September 2008)

pauli 1611 schrieb:


> Na also,vielen Dank.Was hab ich falsch gemacht?



Bei deiner Adresszeile fehlt ein ganzes Stück (wahrscheinlich nicht komplett markiert und dann kopiert)

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bestmove (1. September 2008)

Hier auch noch mal was für die Gallery ...


----------



## fritzn (1. September 2008)

@bestmove

Sehr harmonisch, das.


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. September 2008)

Jawoll, sehr sehr sauber 

Geht sich das aus mit deiner Sattelstütze? Bloß keine Kratzer in die edle Feder!

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bestmove (2. September 2008)

Danke  das Foto entstand kurz vor einer erstklassigen Trailabfahrt daher hat die Sattelstütze schon Ihren tiefsten Punkt, normal steht sie höher.


----------



## blaubaer (4. September 2008)

das Finale am SS 350 ist vorbei 
dazu kamen die TiFeder und die Mallet 2 Pedale 





16.6kg im moment noch mit den Minions, die noch bis okt. für SüdFrankreich draufbleiben, danach kommen Ardents (-400gramm) ...


----------



## roggster (5. September 2008)

hallo leute,
ich bin neu hier und wollte nun auch mein bike hier zeigen.
es ist ein älteres vertex t.o., baujahr weiß ich nicht.
es wurde 2003 aufgebaut.
komplett xt, ritchey-teile, weiße magura-bremse, weiße duke-sl mit u-turn, mavic crossmax-ust, ein paar carbonteile sind auch noch drauf.
nach 4 jahren stillstand, habe ich das bike heuer wieder rausgeholt.
naja, ich hätte dem guten stück nicht nur neue reifen spendieren sollen.
hinten ein kapiteler 8er und das lenkkopflager muß auch eingestellt werden.

lg
roggster


----------



## spotlight (5. September 2008)

Willkommen im Forum.

Falls ich mich nicht irre, ein 1998/99er Vertex Team Only rahmen.
Das waren noch schöne Rahmen. Ich hab auch noch einen, allerdings schon mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme.

Kon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. September 2008)

Is ein 98ziger...


----------



## spotlight (5. September 2008)

Das 98er hatte aber noch keine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme, laut Katalog.
Hab grad nachgesehen.


----------



## roggster (6. September 2008)

hallo,
danke für die freundliche aufnahme .

der rahmen muß demnach ein 98er sein, weil ich noch keine scheibenbremsenaufnahme habe.

ja das ist ein sehr schöner und filigraner rahmen.
ich habe 2003 einen alpencross damit gemacht.
das bike ist für grobe trails zu schade, weil der rahmen doch sehr dünnwandig ist.
fürs grobe habe ich mir ein hardtail vom versender mit scheibenbremsen gekauft.

jetzt muß ich nur noch jemanden im raum rosenheim finden, der sich mit rockys auskennt.

danke @spotlight und @catsoft

lg 
roggster


----------



## BlueCloud (6. September 2008)

richtig schönes bike......*thumps up*...


----------



## spotlight (6. September 2008)

Mein 2000er Vertex ist fast gleich aufgebaut, ausser einer schwarzen Rock Shox SID
, X.0 Schaltwerk und XT Felgenbremsten.

Nach dem Umzug werd ich mal ein Foto einstellen.

-> roggster

Ist das eine weisse HS33 am Bike?

ps: einen nagelneuen 2006er Vertex Team Rahmen hab ich auch noch, der wird aber dann nächstes Jahr aufgebaut. 2 aufgebaute Räder zum fahren reichen vorerst.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. September 2008)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Rocky:

Die Pedalen sind mittlerweile aber Eggbeater TI





MFG


----------



## roggster (6. September 2008)

@rotkind86 danke

@spotlight ja eine weiße hs33 mit carbon-booster, die weißen booster habe ich auch noch zum wechseln .
die war nicht leicht zu bekommen, die weiße duke gabel hat es auch nur in österreich gegeben, der deutsche importeur hat sie nicht beschaffen können, ES LEBE ÖSTERREICH . keine verarschung.

so ein vertex t.o. mit scheibenbremsen wär schon was. 
die bremspower die mein versendergaul hat ist schon brutal....

@KermitB4 sehr schön, hätt ich auch gern, aber unbezahlbar....

lg
roggster


----------



## KermitB4 (6. September 2008)

Danke für das Lob.

Ja da steckt schon einiges an Kohle drin, aber ich hab die Teile auch nach und nach ersetzt. Sonst wäre es auch für mich nicht erschwinglich.

mFG


----------



## spotlight (6. September 2008)

Für meinen 2000er Rahmen such ich noch nach einer weissen HS33.

Das gebogene Unterrohr bei den neueren RM ist sowas von hässlich. Bin ich froh dass ich noch einen 2006er Rahmen erwischt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roggster (6. September 2008)

@KermitB4 allein schon die felgen , das sind die nach- nach- nachfolge felgen von meinen, sehr schön, besonders die rote speiche...
passt einfach zum rahmen.

lg
roggster


----------



## KermitB4 (6. September 2008)

Das mit dem gebogenen Unterrohr ist bei mir auch ziemlich extrem weil ich mit 20,5 Zoll eine große Größe brauche.

Bei den kleineren Rahmen fällt das nicht so extrem auf, weil Ober- und Unterrohr weiter zusammen sind.

MFG


----------



## kali99 (6. September 2008)

my new baby ...


----------



## ktm 14 (7. September 2008)

kali99 schrieb:


> my new baby ...



Wie swer is denn das Bike?

Möcht mir auch sowas holen.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)




----------



## chri55 (8. September 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/1/8/3/4/_/large/IMG_0859.JPG



verdammt schickes Vertex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (8. September 2008)

Danke danke!

Bin aber noch nicht fertig, da folgen noch ein paar kleiner Umbaugeschichten, um das Gewicht noch etwas zu drücken. Aber näheres gibts erst wenn ich mit dieser Ausbaustufe fertig bin.

MFG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2008)

ja finde ich auch.

@ Ktm
hast du den Rahmen von Ebay USA?

@ Don Trailo
perfekt!! Wieder genau da wo ein Slayer hingehört


----------



## ktm 14 (9. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch.
> 
> @ Ktm
> hast du den Rahmen von Ebay USA?




Das Bike gehört dem User eins ober meinem Beitrag ich will nur wissen wie schwer es ist.


----------



## kali99 (9. September 2008)

ktm 14 schrieb:


> Wie swer is denn das Bike?
> 
> Möcht mir auch sowas holen.



sorry ich verstehe nicht ... Mein Deutsch ist schlecht...

Whas ist swer ?


----------



## luxuzz (9. September 2008)

Ich meint, wie schwer ist das Bike, wieviel wiegt es


----------



## kali99 (9. September 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ich meint, wie schwer ist das Bike, wieviel wiegt es



14,540 kg ohne umwerfer ...
Aber das Laufradsatz ist schwer, 2.4kg...

das ist die Antrieb von mein Element, ich werde alles in XT auf diesem, mit bashguard and roller, und ein umwerfer... Und vielleicht werden die neuen mavic SX 2009...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2008)

ohhh jaaa....was für ein schönes Fahrrad! 
Meine bessere Hälfte, da sie ja so viel Mist mit mir und den Bikes durchmachen muss


----------



## spotlight (15. September 2008)

Hier mal meine 2 Kanadier.


----------



## ow1 (16. September 2008)

Das Vertex ist auch noch in 100 Jahren der Klassiker. Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## KermitB4 (17. September 2008)

Das Team hätte mich auchmal verdient 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. September 2008)

So sieht es aus: 





Über den Winter (= Bastelzeit) werden sicher noch einige kleine Detailänderungen vorgenommen. Aber ich bin jetzt schon mehr als zufrieden.

MfG


----------



## Jendo (19. September 2008)

Tolles Bike! Wenn Du jetzt noch ein Bild von der kompletten Antriebsseite machst...


----------



## Soulbrother (19. September 2008)

Sehr schön und harmonisch geworden,da passt doch alles bestens zusammen.Ich würd nix mehr dran ändern 
...außer der Verlegung der Bremszüge,das geht ordentlicher


----------



## spotlight (20. September 2008)

Und nochmal eins von mir.


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. September 2008)

Jupiie, genau den Rahmen hatte ich von November '98 bis Juni '99 auch, danach ist der leider auseinander gebrochen, aber war echt sehr geiler Rahmen, voll der Traum


----------



## bestmove (21. September 2008)

@Benjamin
sehr schön geworden  willst du damit auch Touren fahren?

Hier mal meins mit neuen Updates:


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. September 2008)

wunderschön!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> @Benjamin
> sehr schön geworden  willst du damit auch Touren fahren?



Moin Moin

Jau. Deswegen 2-fach Kettenblatt vorn und ne Marzocchi mit ETA. Gar nicht so einfach, so eine Gabel zu finden. War gestern damit hier im Schwarzwald unterwegs und habs ein bisschen eingesaut
Da hab ich mich schon über die Absenkung gefreut. Am Gewicht könnt man noch was machen...Aber der Winter kommt ja noch. Ich will es nächste Woche mal wiegen.

Dein Switch is aber auch der Hammer.  Musst mal in den Schwarzwald mit kommen. Wir haben hier einiges zu bieten...


----------



## Magnum 204 (21. September 2008)

so heute war mal wieder der Rocky -Bus unterwegs ,diesmal in Wiesbaden auf der Platte, mit allen Testbikes von 2009






MFG:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (21. September 2008)

bei so vielen switch stelle ich doch meins auch mal dazu.... switch rockt


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. September 2008)

genau so würde meins auch aussehen.


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2008)

3 wirklich starke Switch hier auf der Seite!


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. September 2008)

Mit Moped gehen jetzt auch Barspins


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2008)

Leute, Leute....hört auf!
Ich komme aus dem Sabber kaum noch raus 

Beide getarnten sehen sehr klasse aus. Sehr geil geworden Dude
Das Canuck ist eine Augenweide

Ah hast die Führunge duch den Steuersatz führen lassen?


----------



## dirtpaw (22. September 2008)

@jako: cooles bike. RH=18"?

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (22. September 2008)

Sehr geil, Jako!
Ich wollte auch zuerst ein Switch Canuck kaufen, hab mich aber dann doch für was anderes entschieden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. September 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Tolles Bike! Wenn Du jetzt noch ein Bild von der kompletten Antriebsseite machst...



Hier mal die andere Ansicht:





Gewicht liegt bei 18.6kg...

MfG


----------



## Jako (22. September 2008)

jep, 18", ich bin 1,83m groß und wenn ich mir fotos anschaue von mir auf meinem switch sieht es verdammt klein aus - aber es fährt sich super geil, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich es eine nr. größer bräuchte.... 
zum klettern ist es auch mit abgesenkter gabel und enduro-laufrädern nicht geeignet aber "normale" touren gehen schon noch. ich bin super zufrieden !!! gruß jako


----------



## Jendo (22. September 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt bei 18.6kg...
> 
> MfG



Das ist mal ein richtiges Switch Gewicht! Nicht immer diese 15,xx kg...
Gefällt mir sehr gut das Tartn.
mfg


----------



## bestmove (22. September 2008)

Jendo, ich kann dich beruhigen, meins kommt auch auf ~18,7kg   

@Benjamin
sehr fein  vor allem die Farbe is einfach nur geil!!

Na und das Canuck bedarf auch nicht vieler Worte  ich liebe "das" Switch


----------



## dirtpaw (23. September 2008)

Jako,
bin 1,86 und fahre 19". Hab die 66 ATA/ 888SL verbaut, fahre auch mal 1500hm, geht auch. Dafür dürfte der Rahmen bei mir auch nicht kleiner sein. Evtl. probiere ich mal die 180mm Travis. So oder so ein genitales bike.....

happy trails


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2008)

Auch was neues von mir...









Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. September 2008)

das sieht so aus, als würde es bergab jede menge spaß machen 
nur warum fährst du die RQ nicht tubeless?


----------



## zet1 (24. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



wo in livigno hast du das ganze gemacht? in der Naehe des Jufplaun gegen Ofenpass? Weil kommt mir so bekannt vor... war vor ein paar Wochen auch dort


Achja, hier mal mein leider inzwischen schon verkauftes Slayer Cult, Foto is auch nicht am letzten Stand damals, weil noch a bissi mehr Gold dazukam (Formula The One, Hope Naben in Gold usw...)


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> das sieht so aus, als würde es bergab jede menge spaß machen
> nur warum fährst du die RQ nicht tubeless?



Tubeless stinkt!!
Sorry aber auf tubeless werd ich nie umsteigen. Ab einem gewissen Einsatzbereich macht das für mich keinen Sinn..

Oh ja, das Bike macht bergab jede Menge Spaß!!!

greets,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (24. September 2008)

haste da nen carbon lenker verbaut?? 

alles in allem aber seehr nettes arbeitsgerät!


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2008)

Sag's keinem weiter! Ja es ist Carbon, aber BITTE BITTE nicht nachmachen!! Dieser Lenker ist für dieses Bike bzw. diesen Einsatzbereich nicht zugelassen!
NICHT NACHMACHEN!!!


----------



## santacruza (24. September 2008)

was ist denn dann das passende einsatzgebiet für einen carbonlenker auf dem nicht syntace steht ??? eisdiele schieben?


----------



## Numsi (25. September 2008)

Nachmachen werd ich das aufgrund des Preises schon nich 
Aber auch so wär mir das zu heikel... bist echtn harter Knochen 

KAnnste denn nich woanders besser und risikoärmer Gewicht einsparen??


MfG


----------



## Soulbrother (25. September 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> was ist denn dann das passende einsatzgebiet für einen carbonlenker auf dem nicht syntace steht ??? eisdiele schieben?



Erweitere mal deinen Horizont diesbezüglich,ist scheinbar nötig!


----------



## santacruza (25. September 2008)

das wäre unnötiges wissen...aber wenns toll aussieht ist es sicher ne super sache


----------



## zet1 (25. September 2008)

bitte wieso kein Carbonlenker, ich fahre den schon seit 3 Saisonen (RAce FAce Next XC, und seit ein paar Wochen den Ritchey WCS Riser am Norco)... na und???

Bin auch mit Carbonstütze gefahren an meinem Coilair, Slayer und Norco...

und habe aktuell eine 750g Aerozine Kurbel drauf am Norco, mit KCNC Ti Pro Stuetye mit 153g, der Ritchey Carbonlenker hat 169g, und der Laufradsatz Nope 911 in weiss genau 1740g, gefahren auf Conti Mountain King 2.4 supersonic mit 530g und 130g Schwalbe SV14 Extralight Schläuchen

somit mehr als 1/2 Kg eingespart gegenüber den bisherigen Parts! Ohen EINbussen an irgendwas (bin aber auch kein Bikeparkspringer zugegebenermassen, sondern Enduro biker eher, lange Touren mit ruppigen Bergabpassagen, eher technisch als Speed)


----------



## santacruza (26. September 2008)

bin da zwanghaft...ich vertrau dem einfach nicht...mein rad wird nicht grad behütet,ab und an fällts mal um,mal fallen wir auch gemeinsam hin, heize auch im bikepark und dass carbon zug aber nicht schlagfest ist, ermuntert mich deshalb nicht zum einbau. am roadbike hab ich ne carbon stütze, das wars dann aber


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. September 2008)

ich würde bedenkenlos einen race face next oder next sl auf mein sxc montieren, nur leider sind die lenker viel zu schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

hat nicht der Next in 31,8 eine Länge von 680 mm?
Ich meine ja weil ich auch kurz vor der Entscheidung stand?


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. September 2008)

stimmt, hab grad auf der HP nachgesehen  nur die neuen modelle haben 660 bzw 685mm, die alten gingen nur bis 635 bzw 610. na dann schaut's schon anders aus...
das nächste weihnachten kommt bestimmt


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2008)

Stimmt die Next 3/4 sind 685 breit. Für nen Carbon Lenker schon ausreichend!?
O Gott, Weihnachten, hör auf!! Das war doch erst...


----------



## Jako (26. September 2008)

ich hätte einen next xc riser abzugeben, er ist 660mm breit, 180g leicht und relativ wenig gefahren. bei intresse bitte melden..... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2008)

Mit Lenkern unter 710er Breite fühl ich mich irgendwie kastriert,außer beim Flow,da ist  mir der 685er  ganz recht.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2008)

@zet1 
 jeb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (28. September 2008)

Hier mein neues:









Wird im Laufe der Zeit evtl. noch was geändert (wie z.B. neue Griffe )


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29. September 2008)

Bis auf den Klotz von Vorbau ein schickes Bike


----------



## KermitB4 (29. September 2008)

und den abge****ten griffen


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. September 2008)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Wird im Laufe der Zeit evtl. noch was geändert (wie z.B. neue Griffe )





Danke sehr


----------



## SAgent (1. Oktober 2008)

Rocky Mountain Hammer Race '98 Singlespeed






und mein '97 Element Race nochmal zur Erinnerung


----------



## haural (1. Oktober 2008)

Steht da einer auf schwarz?...aber gefällt. Auch wenn mir n RMX Canuck lieber wär.


----------



## 2sixguy (2. Oktober 2008)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hier mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Xare, di tschillts doch... Erzähl lieber von da beschissenen Kurblfeil action.... Aber schigges rodl ham ma da zambaut!


----------



## 2sixguy (2. Oktober 2008)

Wien!


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Oktober 2008)

2sixguy schrieb:


> Wien!



Ey Raff, ja und zwar zwei runden! Die Feilaktion war halb so schlimm eh schau lieber den karre o den DU zambaut hesch


----------



## 2sixguy (3. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> und den abge****ten griffen




Hey jungs.. Ge****te Griffe gehören zum bike wie kratzer aufm Rahmen!!!! Oder putzt ihr mehr als ihr fahrt???

WIEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (3. Oktober 2008)

man kann auch einfach schwarze benutzen^^


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Oktober 2008)

So, gerade von ´ner Runde hier am heimischen Hahnenkamm zurückgekommen und Strecken erkundet. Bin früher ja Freeride gefahren bis es mich zerrissen hat. Hab mit dann vor ca. ´nem Monat das 30er Element gekauft und muss sagen das es richtig Bock macht. Schön agil und wenig


----------



## spotlight (5. Oktober 2008)

Zum ausprobieren würd ich mir auch gern ein Element 30 kaufen.
Vielleicht gehts sich nächstes Jahr eins aus.


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal wieder meins, nach ein paar Updates:









Aktuelles Kampfgewicht: 9,48 KG


----------



## USB (5. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## BlueCloud (5. Oktober 2008)

nur so nebenbei,steht zu verkauf...


----------



## spotlight (5. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins, nach ein paar Updates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für meinen Geschmack sind da zuviele Aufkleber an den Felgen.


----------



## Magnum 204 (7. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal meine Rockys






MFG:


----------



## spotlight (7. Oktober 2008)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei,steht zu verkauf...



Wenns nächstes Jahr noch zu verkaufen ist, nehm ichs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPackus (8. Oktober 2008)

mein Rocky Mountain RMX mit Rohloff Speedhub steht nun leider auch zum Verkauf (bei Ebay ab 1,-â¬)...


----------



## luxuzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Sattelstütze oO???


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. Oktober 2008)

Und mit dem Lenker. Sieht irgendwie voll unförmig auf dem Foto aus


----------



## ewoq (9. Oktober 2008)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> So, gerade von ´ner Runde hier am heimischen Hahnenkamm zurückgekommen und Strecken erkundet. Bin früher ja Freeride gefahren bis es mich zerrissen hat. Hab mit dann vor ca. ´nem Monat das 30er Element gekauft und muss sagen das es richtig Bock macht. Schön agil und wenig



verrätst du mir wo die bilder aufgenommen wurden? gerne auch per pm


----------



## SPackus (9. Oktober 2008)

im Wohnzimmer... 
habe aber heute nochmal neue Fotos gemacht und in mein Album gestellt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/202035


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, er meinte die Bilder vom Element am Hahnenkamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier meins...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Hier meins...



traum!


----------



## santacruza (12. Oktober 2008)

schön!! das zaskar is aber auch geil


----------



## SAgent (12. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Hier meins...



wenn nur nicht überall Syncros draufstehn würde...  Echt nettes Bike!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Oktober 2008)

Das sind Teile, da darf noch Syncros draufstehen. Und das sind Teile, die darf man auch noch voller Stolz durch die Gegend fahren und herzeigen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## spotlight (12. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Hier meins...



Ein schöner Rahmen und dazu noch mit meinen bevorzugten Reifen.
Welche grösse hat der Rahmen?


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Oktober 2008)

... ist ein 19,5 er


----------



## Jan1210 (13. Oktober 2008)

@ Magnum:
echt schickes Sw!tch!!!
greez jan


----------



## giant vt (14. Oktober 2008)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news
Hier mal meins


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2008)

^^





..sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (14. Oktober 2008)

DER Hammer! Das schönste Flow aller Zeiten. Nein, was würd ich dafür geben..genial!

Gewicht + Teileliste intressiert ebenfalls !


----------



## ribisl (14. Oktober 2008)

Find SB sein Rasouli eigentlich um Welten schöner....


----------



## giant vt (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, erstamals danke SB das du mir das foto aufgemacht hast, keine ahnung warum das nicht ging?!

Teilelsite:

Rocky Mountain Flow Zero 18"
Magura Thor 2009    140mm
Avid Juicy Carbon mit weißen Straitline Hebeln
Kurbel, Umwerfer und Pedale XT
Schaltzüge Shimano XTR weiß 2009
Schaltwer/ Shifter Sram XO- Gripshift
Kasette PG 990 Sram
Chris King Naben rot
Titanschnellspanner rot
Steuersatz Chris King rot
King Ti Flaschenhalter
Spank Subrosa
DT Revo Speichen mit roten Alunippel
Vorbau und Lenker Ritchey WCS weiß low rizer
Ritchey WCS Alu Stütze
Reifen vorne NN 2.4, hinten RR 2.4

Gesamtgewicht 12,3 kg!!


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2008)

^^^ Bitteschön! 


Hab auch noch was neues für hier mitgebracht,


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Oktober 2008)

Gehören alle Bikes Dir?

Ist ja echt fein .....


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2008)

Das das Mr.Freeride´s Slayer und TurboLenzen´s Flaty sind,dürfte doch bekannt sein...


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, man sollte die Bilder sich mal genauer anschauen ...


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2008)

...  

Noch´n kleiner Nachschlag,


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefallen Switch und Flatline echt total gut. Auch die Shimano Scheiben mit dem Spider find ich superschick - nur die Gabel...hat die sich selbst gedowntraveled?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2008)

Taiwanzocchi halt,das übliche Problem...aber du weißt ja,langsamer ist er deshalb trotzdem nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Oktober 2008)

servus,

ich habe auch mal wieder was neues.
Vielleicht werden meine Gebete ja mal erhört


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2008)

Im RM6 Retro-look,sehr geil  aber bitte ohne die hässliche 888

Wenn du den Roco durch einen DHX ersetzen würdest und die Gabel durch eine auf 180mm aufgeblasene 36 oder noch besser durch eine 40 als SC...lechz


----------



## chri55 (16. Oktober 2008)

das Pipeline ist sehr fein.


----------



## arseburn (17. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich habe auch mal wieder was neues.
> Vielleicht werden meine Gebete ja mal erhört



Super fettes Design....und mit der Gabel habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Ich find' se schick


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2008)

juchuu,
man kann sagen ich bin mit dem Slayer am Ende.
Neuer Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen und Titanfeder.

Fertig  (erst mal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (22. Oktober 2008)

sieht super aus! 
bei sattel und reifen würd ich was anderes nehmen, aber das ist geschmacksache...


----------



## Saci (22. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinns Slayer... meiner einer würde viell. ne (3-fach) schaltbare Kefü dran machn.. einfach um unnötigen stress mit der kette zu vermeiden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2008)

danke danke! Freut mich das es euch gefällt 

Ich hatte noch nicht einmal Stress mit der Kette. Kefü ist auch zu schwer und ich brauche das große Kettenblatt.

Der Sattel ist nach vielen Versuchen momentan der Beste für mein Hintern


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Oktober 2008)

Axel - DU schimpst auf Zocchi?! Ich fand Dein Switch mit FOX schon auch schicker... 
Das RM6 - Flatline ist mal wieder ein Kracher. Glaube aber kaum dass man sich bei RM auf alte Tugenden besinnt. Gestern war früher - jetzt ist die Zukunft.
Dein Slayer ist der Wahnsinn - nur krass dass mim Highroller touren gehst


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2008)

hey danke!
ja richtig glauben kann ich das auch nicht.

Ja das ist aber auch die FR Version in 2,35, ca 800 g
läuft echt perfekt


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Oktober 2008)

Super Slayer,schön das du auch gleich die LKW Bremsen mit entsorgt hast ...und ne Kefü ist wirklich nicht nötig,hätte ich allerdings vor unserer ersten Abfahrt vom Wank auch nicht gedacht,obwohl es da stellenweise echt ruppig zugeht und ordentlich geballert hat.

Ich schimpfe doch nur auf die ´08er TAIWANzocchi´s mit ATA.Damit haben die sich ja nunmal erwiesenermaßen keinen Gefallen getan.
Würde Fox endlich eine 38 mit SC rausbringen wär alles gut


----------



## numinisflo (23. Oktober 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Würde Fox endlich eine 38 mit SC rausbringen wär alles gut



Das wäre definitiv die Erfüllung meiner Träume!

Super Slayer übrigens!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schickes Slayer. Könnte mir so auch noch gefallen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Oktober 2008)

Gerade mal ´ne größere Runde gefahren und gemerkt das es sehr an Kraftausdauer fehlt. Sollte auch so´ne Referenztour sein um das herauszufinden als Grünschnabel . Hier ein Bild aus der Rückersbacher Schlucht. Sehr schön. Beim Runterfahren konnte man die schöne Landschaft kaum genießen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab grad zufällig mal wieder auf mtb-freeride.de rumgesurft und schöne Fotos von unserm Teamfahrer Herr Lenzen gefunden. Mario ich hoffe dir ist es recht wenn ichse reinstell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (26. Oktober 2008)

Haha schaut Mario da cool aus


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Oktober 2008)

Rosengarten?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Oktober 2008)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Rosengarten?



jepp richtig!


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich ist mir das nicht so ganz recht. Die Bilder sind exklusiv für mtb-freeride zur Verfügung gestellt. Aber jetzt sind se schon drin, kann man also nicht mehr ändern.
Wer aber mehr solcher Sachen sehen möchte geht direkt auf MTB-Freeride 

Viel Spaß dabei, 
Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Hab grad zufällig mal wieder auf mtb-freeride.de rumgesurft und schöne Fotos von unserm Teamfahrer Herr Lenzen gefunden. Mario ich hoffe dir ist es recht wenn ichse reinstell.



Quelle: MTB-Freeride.de


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2008)

so recht?


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> so recht?



 Lass ihn doch


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...



...seh´s doch nich so ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2008)

mach ich doch net xD komm lieber on!


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> mach ich doch net xD komm lieber on!



Geeht nich =) Gleich kommt Hannes + Bürgermeister  Das schau ich total gerne


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist eh eine gute Werbung für diese Seite, wenn jemand die Bilder in Auszügen hier postet.


----------



## santacruza (28. Oktober 2008)

also ich wäre nie auf mtb freeride gelandet wenn hier die bilder nicht geposted worden wären...billigere werbung kann sich in zeiten des globalen,finalen und apokalyptischen ende unserer finanzwelt  wohl keiner wünschen. nutzerrechte hin oder her


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. Oktober 2008)

Bin ja auch froh über die Werbung!  Je mehr Leute davon erfahren, desto besser... Also dran bleiben und immer mal wieder auf MTB-FREERIDE vorbei schauen. Es lohnt sich!!

Bis dann, 
Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Oktober 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Bin ja auch froh über die Werbung!  Je mehr Leute davon erfahren, desto besser... Also dran bleiben und immer mal wieder auf MTB-FREERIDE vorbei schauen. Es lohnt sich!!
> 
> Bis dann,
> Mario



Also, knie vor mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (29. Oktober 2008)

Von NSMB / Rampage Foto...hat ja auch irgendwie was mir Rocky zu tun, wie man sieht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Oktober 2008)

oh ja das sieht sehr cool aus 

schade das die beiden RockyPros da nicht so richtig überzeugen konnten.

Hey Mario, wärst du da mitgefahren?
Du bist doch für Deutschland mit Guido zusammen die erste Wahl.

Cu


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Oktober 2008)

Mein Reisebudget war für dieses Jahr schon erschöpft. Sonst wär ich wahrscheinlich rüber geflogen. Hätte mich auf jeden Fall gereizt!!
Nächstes Jahr vielleicht!?

greets,


----------



## blaubaer (1. November 2008)

eine seltenheit ... 






das neue Slayer SS  ... ?!?


----------



## Kirschblotze (3. November 2008)

Habe mal ein Foto meines Elements geschossen, nachdem ich vor kurzem meinen neuen Laufradsatz bekommen habe 

Einige Ideen habe ich noch


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. November 2008)

on an Indian Summer trail........ride on !


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. November 2008)

@ Kirschblotze. Sieht porno aus. Vor allem mit den Naben


----------



## Kirschblotze (5. November 2008)

@Giuliano.B: Danke schön 

Ich bin super zufrieden mit Funktion und Aussehen meines neuen Laufradsatzes. Und mit den Hope Naben ist der ganze Bock auch noch so schön leicht geworden


----------



## SBIKERC (6. November 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> eine seltenheit ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was bringt die Sattelstütze wenn der Sattel eh soweit draußen ist


----------



## numinisflo (6. November 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> on an Indian Summer trail........ride on !




Super Bike, zumindest das was ich erkennen kann! Wäre momentan definitiv eines meiner Lieblingsbikes!

Auch das SSSS (schweizer Slayer SS) ist sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (6. November 2008)

sorry falscher Username


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. November 2008)

jetzt aber richtg:

Rahmen: Slayer Hot Rod 19
Laufräder: SUN-Ringle Fleat // DTSwiss 4.2
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage 2.1
Kassette: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: SRAM
Shifter: Shimano XT
Sattelstütze: Race Face
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve
Lenker: Race Face Evove
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 105 mm (wird in 90mm getauscht)
Steuersatz: Race Face Deus 
Federgabel: FOX Vanilla auf 100 mm ((zuwenig(wird in Talas 100/120/140 getauscht))
Sattel: Fizi:k Gobi
Bremsen: Magura Louise 180/160 mm
Griffe: SRAM


hab ich was vergessen ?


----------



## Numsi (6. November 2008)

Gabel haste vergessen


----------



## blaubaer (6. November 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> was bringt die Sattelstütze wenn der Sattel eh soweit draußen ist


 

naja, mir reichen 7.5cm absenkung vollkommen bis jetzt  
hab halt lange beine und der rahmen ist schon grösse L


----------



## Hotas (15. November 2008)

Mein Lieblingsrad für alle Zeiten... 94er Blizzard. Ein traumhaftes Rad. Bin ich bis Juni 2008 gefahren. Leider ist der Rahmen am Flaschenhalter gerissen. Werde versuchen, es zu reparieren zu lassen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. November 2008)

Die Familie ist heute wieder ein bisschen größer geworden. 
Das Angebot im Bikemarkt musste ich einfach nutzen.
Kurz im Keller nach Teilen gewühlt und nun steht es da.
Das beste, (habe ich eben auch erst gemerkt) durch die lange Sattelstütze taugt es auch für Touren.
Ich denke sie wird viel Spaß damit haben


----------



## Fabeymer (18. November 2008)

Geiles Gerät, ich würde auch gerne mal kurz in Deinen Keller... 

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2008)

Hehe, ja jetzt ist er langsam leer 
Die Laufräder übernimmt sie von meinem Flow (ich bekomme neue).

Das Bike wird auch erstmal als kleiner Allrounder genutzt, deswegen überlege ich ein Schaltwerk zu verbauen. Vorderbremse kommt sowieso noch. Sie fängt ja jetzt erst damit an.


----------



## SBIKERC (21. November 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> jetzt aber richtg:
> 
> Rahmen: Slayer Hot Rod 19
> Laufräder: SUN-Ringle Fleat // DTSwiss 4.2
> ...



bald habe ich vllt auch ein Slayer Hotrod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hehe, ja jetzt ist er langsam leer
> Die Laufräder übernimmt sie von meinem Flow (ich bekomme neue).
> 
> Das Bike wird auch erstmal als kleiner Allrounder genutzt, deswegen überlege ich ein Schaltwerk zu verbauen. Vorderbremse kommt sowieso noch. Sie fängt ja jetzt erst damit an.



Ja ja, der Freundin selbstlos den alten Kram andrehen und sich selbst dann was Neues gönnen... 

Darf man noch fragen, womit sie anfängt? Mit dem Biken generell oder mit einer bestimmten Disziplin?  

Fände ich bei meiner Freundin auch toll, aber ich glaube, so viel ist da nicht drin. Eine Runde auf dem Rennrad fährt sie schon gerne mit, aber in einen Park würde ich sie wohl kaum bekommen, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. Naja, muss ja auch nicht alles mitmachen, ich finde sie trotzdem .


----------



## ]:-> (21. November 2008)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Foto meines Elements geschossen, nachdem ich vor kurzem meinen neuen Laufradsatz bekommen habe
> 
> Einige Ideen habe ich noch



Das muss nochmal zitiert werden, die Schaltröllchen 
Ein wunderschönes Detail was definitiv nicht jeder hat


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2008)

*die saison ist nie zu ende*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2008)

verdammt richtig, und sehr schönes Bike 
Das doofe nur, der Trinkschlauch vom Camelback friert manchmal zu

@ Kirschblotze
ja also zu dem Element muss man echt gar nichts mehr sagen


----------



## Kirschblotze (24. November 2008)

Danke 

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt!


----------



## blaubaer (24. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das doofe nur, der Trinkschlauch vom Camelback friert manchmal zu


das wär noch das kleinste problem ... 




Bild von gestern, mit der zeit war der matsch am unterohr gefroren, schalten vorne unmöglich, und teilweise fror mir die hose am sattel fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2008)

Haha. Das ist ja auch geil.
Soweit kam es bei mir am Samstag nicht.

Das Kette ist nur etwas auf der Kassette hin und her gesprungen. Das lag aber nur am normalen Matsch


----------



## subdiver (24. November 2008)

Kanadisches Alu am Kreuzjöchlsee (Kirchberg/Tirol) im Oktober 2008


----------



## ribisl (24. November 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> das wär noch das kleinste problem ...



bei den Witterungsverhältnissen mit Ardent  mutig mutig....


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. November 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> das wär noch das kleinste problem ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich noch keine Sitzheizungen?


----------



## blaubaer (24. November 2008)

ich find den ardent ein guter pneu für nassen und matschigen untergrund, einzig im schnee hat er nicht wirklich viel grip, aber das machts ja um so spassiger  und kommt dem fahrkönnen zu gute ...


----------



## ribisl (24. November 2008)

Meiner Erfahrung nach hat er schon in feuchter Umgebung arge Probleme mit dem Bremsgrip - vorlallem auf steilen Wurzelfelspassagen, aber auch auf Waldboden! Da Lob ich mir schon meinen Highroller 2.5 2ply, vorne 42a. Ich find auch den Advabtage 2.4 wesentlich ausgegwogener und besser (bis auf den Seitenhalt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten) als den Ardent! 
Aber wenn du meinst, vielleicht geb ich ihn noch eine Chance, jezt wos bei uns auch endlich geschneit hat. Werd ihn mir morgen mal wieder überstulpen.


----------



## blaubaer (24. November 2008)

den perfekten pneu für jeden persönlich gibt es leider halt immer noch nicht 

auf jedenfall, beim Ardent, verlängert sich der bremsweg bei nässe, auch meine meinung, nur bin ich bis jetzt noch kein pneu gefahren der sich so schnell selbst reinigt, und man damit immer guten vortrieb im matschigen/schlam hat.
fuhr vorhin, vor dem Ardent, auch den Advantage, hat auch deutlich mehr grip bei trockenheit und nassen felsigem/wurzelbepacktem untergrund, aber wenn es matschig /schlammig wird, setzt er sehr sich heftig voll und reinigt sich selbst sehr schlecht.
ich werd den Ardent den Winter bis in den Frühling fahren und danach auch wieder zum ADvantage wechseln ...


----------



## Jurek (27. November 2008)

Guten Abend,
hi, ich wollt hier mal mein Rocky vorstellen.
Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 50 Mod.07
+Joplin r sattelstütze von Crankbrothers
+Ns- Pedals ( die serienmäßigen Feltback-Pedale bieten ja mal gar keinen Grip)
+Nobby Nic






Freue mich auf neue Beiträge


----------



## Jurek (27. November 2008)

welche Reifen werden denn von euch zu der Jahreszeit bevorzugt?
Ich hatte schon mal an Schwalbe ice spiker gedacht, aber ich weiß nich
ob ich mir damit Freude mache.
Hat jemand von euch damit schon erfahrung?


----------



## Kairo (27. November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe die Nokian More Extreme, die sind zwar überall fahrbar aber einen Vorteil gegenüber normalen Reifen haben sie nur bei Glatteis und sehr nassen wurzeligen Trails. Im Schnee haben sie keinen gravierenden Vorteil. Auf Asphalt und auf Steinplatten sind sie sehr rutschig. 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kairo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (29. November 2008)

Soweit erstmal zusammengebaut...Gewicht liegt bei ca. 19,1 kg


----------



## luxuzz (30. November 2008)

Der Look is wirklich mal strange und "neu"


----------



## Jurek (30. November 2008)

was ist das eig. für ne Federgabel, den Namen kann man nich so wirklich gut lesen. !?
Grüße Jurek


----------



## numinisflo (30. November 2008)

888


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. November 2008)

Jurek schrieb:


> was ist das eig. für ne Federgabel, den Namen kann man nich so wirklich gut lesen. !?
> Grüße Jurek



Jep is eine 888 RC...Hab sie selber umlackiert da mir das Weiß nicht rangepasst hat


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. November 2008)

wie schon gesagt, wär net mein Fall


----------



## luxuzz (30. November 2008)

Rahmen+Gabel ok individuell und hat einfach etwas, allerdings Sattel+Felgen sind zuviel des guten, eine alternative Farbe wie z.B Grün wäre hübsch 

Gruss


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. November 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Rahmen+Gabel ok individuell und hat einfach etwas, allerdings Sattel+Felgen sind zuviel des guten, eine alternative Farbe wie z.B Grün wäre hübsch
> 
> Gruss



Sehr passend ist dein Satz in der Signatur...es lebe die Individualität

Finde den Sattel einfach prädestiniert für den Rahmen und eigentlich wollte ich zuerst grüne Felgen haben (Spank Stiffy) aber das Gewicht und der Preis haben mich dann doch abgehalten.Wollte aber bloß keine Schwarzen dran weswegen ich mir kurzerhand die MTX in Urban Camo besorgt habe.
Es sollen noch ein paar grüne Ahornblätter an die Gabel ;-)


----------



## luxuzz (1. Dezember 2008)

Klaro, jeder wie er es mag 
Sind ja auch stets nur Vorschläge unserer Seits oder wie man sich es selbst gut vorstellen könnte.
Hauptsache ist man hat Spaß mit =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswirt (2. Dezember 2008)

... jetzt mal wieder etwas für die leichten Jungs und Mädels ... mittlerweile hat es auch Pedale ...


----------



## Miracoolx (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
Ich weiss das hir nicht der Bikemarkt, aber irgentwie muss ich mich ja aufmerksahm machen !
           ...
Der Rocky Mountain Altitude Rahmen liegt nur noch im keller rum.
Der Rahmen ist für mich zu groß (52cm).
Ich würde Ihn für ein guten Zweck ab geben, denn da ich Papa bin habe ich erst mal andere Interessen und wüde für das Geld ein Fahrrad Anhänger Kaufen.
Wer hat interesse und was bekomme ich dafür?
Ich habe Altags Spuren hinter lassen,denn ich bin damit zur Schule,Arbeit,Touren, Bahnhof; gefahren.
mit freudlichem Gruß, Marco

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/235824
und
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370287


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Dezember 2008)

Kleinere Updates: Griffe (Good 'n' Evil), Vorbau (Holzfeller 40mm) und die Muddy Mary für vorne. Demnächst kommt ein schwarzer Steuersatz rein (FSA Orbit Xtreme) und dann mal schauen, was sich den Winter über noch so alles tut.


----------



## Jurek (5. Dezember 2008)

Ein tipp zu der Federgabel ( wenn es wie ich vermute eine All Mountain1).
Unten Links (von vorne betrachtet) ist ja der ,,Drehknopf" zur Rebound-Einstellung.
Dieses (bei mir) scwarze Verdeckkäppchen ist nur drauf gesteckt, und ist nicht richtig befestigt.
Ich hab das Teil, nachdem es mir irgendwo mal bei irgendedeinem Sprug abgefallen sein muss, an mein Tool gemacht.
Es is nämlich ne doofe Rennerei das Teil wieder zu bekommen (eigene Erfahrung)
(gut gemeinter Tipp)

Grüße, Jurek


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2008)

Du hast recht, es ist die AM1. Beim Zugstufenknopf ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, dass da was locker sein könnte, aber ich werde mir das nochmal genau anschauen. Auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp!


----------



## rgk7 (6. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (6. Dezember 2008)

Jo das Problem mit dem Verstellknopf ist bei meiner AM2 und meiner 66 passiert, allerdings kann man die auch mitm Schlüssel einstellen!

Schickes Flatline, gefällt mir gut


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2008)

voller federweg würde noch besser zum Faltline mit 888 passen auch optisch


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Dezember 2008)

hi,
schön mal wiedre ein New Slayer zu sehen 

Und schickes Flatline. Die Front sieht verdammt hoch aus, aber das täuscht wohl durch die tiegen Sitzrohre.

Cu


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. Dezember 2008)

Ist das ein Flatline in "S"?


----------



## rgk7 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ist Größe M


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. Dezember 2008)

Komisch, sieht so winzig aus im  Vergleich zu den anderen, die ich bisher in M gesehen habe. Aber cooles Gerät


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Dezember 2008)

Mein erstes Neues für 2009, kommt bald noch Syntace Vorbau/Lenker und ggf ein SLR
Rocky Mountain Slayer Hotrod limitet, RS Pike 426 U-Turn/Poplock 95-140mm, Fox Float RP3 125mm, Magura Louise FR 210/180mm, X.0, Atlas, Thomson, Hügi 440 FR etc.
14 kg
*Ist das bei Jemand anderen auch so eng mit dem HR...der 2,4-er NN ging so gerade rein*


----------



## Jendo (19. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Slayer!


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2008)

Der Rahmen ist so geil, irgendwann möchte ich auch mal einen besitzen.

Bevor jemand fragt: Der Aufbau gefällt mir auch.


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Dezember 2008)

^^danke euch...
und es passt optisch perfekt zu meinem RM7 WS Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Dezember 2008)

der neue Look für Hunde ;-)

Quelle: Rocky Mountain Homepage


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Dezember 2008)

der Hund weiß was gut ist 

zum Jahresende habe ich noch mal Bilder von meinem RMX gemacht.
Neue Parts sind verbaut und drücken das Gewicht nun runter auf 20,8 Kg (von 21,4 Kg)

Hiermit wünsche ich allen auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Lasst euch schön beschenken  und möge die Saison 2009 noch geiler werden als die Letzte.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Treffen und gemeinsame Ausfahrten. 

P.S.: Meine liebe Mum hat gerade angerufen. Ihr Tannenbaum wurde samt Ständer vom Hof geklaut


----------



## Jeru (23. Dezember 2008)

wunderschönes rmx. 

ich hoffe auch mal das bis spät. ende januar mein 07er switch endlich mal fertig wird.

naja ich lasse mir zeit aber dafür wird es sehr fein. 

@ mr. freeride

mal ne kurze frage zu dem saint schaltwerk. was hat das mit der torxschraube auf sich. einfach bessere einstellmöglichkeit ?

und die wenn ich die befestigungsschraube an der goldene aufnahme mit dem schaltauge verbinde hat diese auch noch "seitliches" spiel!?  bei anderen schaltwerken hab ich sowas nicht.

thx ... michi


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Klauen ist wirklich eine Sauerei. Wir haben hier in der Nähe einen netten, älteren Mann sitzen, der sich hauptsächlich mit erbetteltem Geld über Wasser hält. Heute hat er ein Schild dort stehen mit der Bitte drauf, derjenige, der ihm seine Krippe geklaut hat, möge sie bitte wieder zurückbringen. Wie asozial ist sowas bitte?

Aber nichtsdestotrotz: Frohes Fest Euch allen und kommt gut ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> zum Jahresende habe ich noch mal Bilder von meinem RMX gemacht.
> Neue Parts sind verbaut und drücken das Gewicht nun runter auf 20,8 Kg (von 21,4 Kg)



boooah,*nur* noch 20,8KG (frotzl,frotzl  )...auf jeden Fall ein Hammerteil ,das du hoffentlich niemals für´n Appel und´n Ei verscheuern wirst.

Ha...ich hab heute mittag aber auch zufällig Bilder mit den neuen Deemax gemacht,bin jetzt wieder fast beim alten Gewicht wie mit dem Fox Fahrwerk,16.1Kg


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Dezember 2008)

@ Mr.Freeride: Schade drum!
@ Axel: Technisch und optisch der Wahnsinn! So eins sollte auch noch bei mir im Schuppen stehen.


----------



## Red Dragon (23. Dezember 2008)

Hui, das RMX ist echt schick. Da will ich fast meine 888 zurück.... 

Zum Switch: Das sah vorher bedeutend besser aus, die neuen Deemax sehen armselig aus, völlig ideenlos und langweilig. Also bitte wieder die Gelben rein oder mal einen schönen Custom-LRS. CK bietet sich bei der Teilewahl doch förmlich an


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Dezember 2008)

@ Sw!tch
keine Sorge...wird garantiert so nochmal wieder aufgebaut und gefahren.

@ Soulbrother
nein, nein, neeeiiiin!! Nie im Leben verkaufe ich den Rahmen!
20,8 ja merke wir uns mal...wird ja bald interessant 

@ Jeru
ich schaue gleich mal nach was es damit auf sich hat

Danke


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

Meine Rockys, Frohe Weihnachten, Gruß Jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Dezember 2008)

saubere Sache!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Dezember 2008)

definitiv


----------



## ac-aachen (3. Januar 2009)

Geile Bikes!


----------



## ac-aachen (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist meins  kommen aber noch weiter in Action nach ;-)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Januar 2009)

wow!  endlich mehr Flattys, schickes Ding.


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Januar 2009)

^^ich mag die Dinger immernoch nicht wirklich
hier meine Beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spanky306 (4. Januar 2009)

IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/7/9/2/8/_/medium/rocky.JPG[/IMG][/URL]"]http://URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/253480]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL


----------



## spanky306 (4. Januar 2009)

Ja... nicht so einfach Fotos direkt einzufügen,wenigstens hat es jetzt mal geklappt. Neues Jahr neues Glück. In dem Sinne: Alles Gute für 2009.


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2009)

Mit meinem Rücken scheint es bergauf zu gehen, gerade wo ich den größten Teil meines Bikes verkauft habe Wenn ich wieder fit bin, will ich mir mal wieder einen richtig guten Sommer verschaffen, sieht so aus, als würde das hier mir dabei helfen. Wird noch ein bisschen dauern, bis es kommt...


----------



## RattleHead (14. Januar 2009)

kans du sagen wo man die foto von das rmx "raven"gefunden hat? So schon!


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2009)

Das bleibt noch eine Weile geheim, bis es alles durch den Zoll ist.


----------



## Flame-Blade (14. Januar 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mit meinem Rücken scheint es bergauf zu gehen, gerade wo ich den größten Teil meines Bikes verkauft habe Wenn ich wieder fit bin, will ich mir mal wieder einen richtig guten Sommer verschaffen, sieht so aus, als würde das hier mir dabei helfen. Wird noch ein bisschen dauern, bis es kommt...



Dann wird man sich ja im Sommer mal wieder im Deister sehen nehm ich an


----------



## numinisflo (15. Januar 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mit meinem Rücken scheint es bergauf zu gehen, gerade wo ich den größten Teil meines Bikes verkauft habe Wenn ich wieder fit bin, will ich mir mal wieder einen richtig guten Sommer verschaffen, sieht so aus, als würde das hier mir dabei helfen. Wird noch ein bisschen dauern, bis es kommt...




Freut mich zu hören das es dir besser geht mit deinem Rücken, ich bin ja ebenfalls mit dem gleichen Leid geplagt.
Weiterhin gute Besserung u. viel Spaß mit dem geilen RMX.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (15. Januar 2009)

Danke! Kann ich Dir auch nur wünschen. Ist echt grausam, wenn man es im Rücken hat. Aber ich bin auf dem Weg und dann wird es ein gutes Jahr mit einem guten Bike.


----------



## RattleHead (16. Januar 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/404009/


----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2009)

erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (16. Januar 2009)

Korb


----------



## Magnum 204 (18. Januar 2009)

So hier mal meins

Gewicht :10,86kg


----------



## 2o83 (19. Januar 2009)

Meins:


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

Gestern kamen die Alligatoren


----------



## 2o83 (25. Januar 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

thx. Die Bremse vorne rubbelt leider ein wenig. Bin aber auch nur 5km mit gefahren da ich krank bin. Ich hoffe das fährt sich noch ein. Wegen den Sägezähnen sollen es bei manchen ja leider Probleme mit kippelden Belägen geben.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Januar 2009)

ich würde aus gründen der optik und des leichtbaus noch einen race-sattel montieren und den dann auch halbweegs waagrecht ausrichten. ansonsten: sehr schönes element, hätt ich auch gern!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2009)

Die Scheiben sehen richtig böse aus 
Ich schliesse mich Joe an "Sehr schönes Element"

Ich würde so eins auch gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Januar 2009)

Freut mich das euch das Element gefällt. Baue gerade auch ein Switch auf. Deshalb muss das Element erstmal warten . Wollte ´ne Next SL Stütze und Lenker in Carbon dranbauen. Auch einen Cabrbonflaschenhalter. Ein schöner leichter Sattel in weiß wäre auch noch fein. Wovon ich auch träume ist eine Formula R1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (26. Januar 2009)

Heute hatte ich Hunger . . . 
und was sehe ich ????
Mal was gscheits (is halt relativ) aufm Tisch)





Hat lecker gschmeckt: ! 

(Bitte steinigt mich wegen des Bikes nicht!!!!!!)


----------



## Jendo (26. Januar 2009)

Sehr kreativ


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Januar 2009)

wieso sollte dich hier jemand wegen des bikes steinigen?


----------



## Jurek (26. Januar 2009)

Es gibt ja immer welche, die immer zeigen müssen, was sie für ein viel tolleres
Bike haben!?!?!
Freut mich aber, dass es euch gefällt.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Januar 2009)

Sehr fein. Wie ist das mit der Flasche untemr Unterrohr? Da trinkst du doch mehr Bodenproben als den Inhalt? Wobei Dreck ja den Magen reinigt .

Wasn das für ´ne Gabel?


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Januar 2009)

Bike auf'm Esstisch - krass

Und ich dachte meine Wohnzimmereinrichtung ist schon etwas seltsam:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Januar 2009)

oh ja, das kenn ich:





(kleiderständer-funktion inklusive)


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Januar 2009)

Darum gefällt mir das Forum hier so gut. Was für andere komplett durchgeknallt ist, ist hier normal


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Januar 2009)

...und noch ein Element hinter dem Sofa


----------



## Saci (27. Januar 2009)

mein switch - fast fertig (nur noch steuersatz und ne neue zugstufenkartusche für die gabel - beides schon unterwegs.)


----------



## RattleHead (30. Januar 2009)




----------



## blaubaer (30. Januar 2009)




----------



## numinisflo (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön! Und zwar sowohl als auch.


----------



## peterbe (30. Januar 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


>



Das finde ich durchgeknallt, und zwar im echten positiven Sinne! sehr cooles Rad, in entsprechendem Ambiente!  In was fÃ¼r Wohnzimmer manche es wagen, ihre Rockys zu stellen, das ist ja schlimmste SpieÃerwohnkultur, die RadstÃ¤nder sehen aus wie KartzenbÃ¤ume â da fehlen nur noch die Reflektoren in den LaufrÃ¤dern....


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> die RadstÃ¤nder sehen aus wie KartzenbÃ¤ume â da fehlen nur noch die Reflektoren in den LaufrÃ¤dern....



Komisch, mir wird immer gesagt mein RadstÃ¤nder sieht aus wie eine Stange im Stripp-Club, nur das statt Frauen RÃ¤der dranhÃ¤ngen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2009)

@ All-Mountain
das elegante Herumgeschwinke könnte etwas schwierig werden, aber schön aufgeräumt 

@ blaubaer
langsam musst du ja schon Geld von RM bekommen, da du für sie Werbung fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne BigBikes und Wohnzimmereinrichtungen! Das SXC gefällt mir besonders gut.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2009)

ich habe nach der Arbeit schnell noch die schön weißen Bäume ausgenutz 
Leider war ich ein Tick zu voreilig und habe mit dem Slayer schon wieder den Vorbau gewechselt.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2009)

!!!

Wir basteln zusammen und jetzt knipsen wir auch noch zusammen ...war deswegen auch bis vor kurzem noch im Wald


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30. Januar 2009)

Schönes Foto und noch viel schöneres Bike


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2009)

*...heute mittag bei uns im Wald *


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2009)

Feiner Schinken. Wasn das fürn Sattel? Brauch da mal bissl Inspiration. Der komische Gulaschbillig 0815 XC-Sattel darf nicht lange auf dem Switch verweilen. Das sit vergewaltigung


----------



## Jendo (30. Januar 2009)

Das Flatti ist Wahnsinn! Bleibt der LRS oder ist der nur Übergangsweise?

@Julian: Sollte ein Selle Italia SLR in der Troy Lee Edition sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2009)

Richtig,der Sattel ist ein SLR/Troy Lee
Die Deemax sind übergangsweise,ja,bis ich mich für etwas anderes entschieden habe


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Januar 2009)

kk thx.

Flatline fährst du hinten mit 185?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (31. Januar 2009)

36 kg of rocky bikes!


----------



## RattleHead (31. Januar 2009)

@sb: ich finde das gelb der Deemax sehr sehr schon! Sol, nicht wissen was besser rein past.


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> kk thx.
> 
> Flatline fährst du hinten mit 185?



Nö...volles Rohr 



RattleHead schrieb:


> @sb: ich finde das gelb der Deemax sehr sehr schon! Sol, nicht wissen was besser rein past.



Sicher,optisch und qualitativ sind sie ein Leckerbissen,keine Frage 
Aber zum einen gehören sie in mein Sunday und zum anderen bin ich so dicht an der Grenze zu U-18Kg,das reizt! Mal sehen...

2 feine RM´s hast du da,das WS war auch immer einer meiner favorisierten Rahmen bei den RMX.Irgendwie ist es bei mir aber doch nie ein RMX geworden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Januar 2009)

ja besonders mit dem Roco kommt es cool.

das SXC ist 18 Zoll oder?


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Januar 2009)

kann gelöscht werden


----------



## RattleHead (31. Januar 2009)

rmx und sxc sind 18. Hatte damals fur WadeSimmons entscheiden so das mein LRS und kurbeln von RM7 ubersetzen kontte. Das kurbel ist lang nicht mir da , aber das lrs geht diesem jahr ins 10 jahrigem jubliem! Sind hope BigÚn on mavic D321 36 spokes (heutigem 729)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (1. Februar 2009)

@SB: Einfach ein Traum, wobei mit einem anderen LRS wärs es dann wohl noch geiler!
Die gelben Dinger passen mMn nit wirklich.


----------



## ribisl (1. Februar 2009)

bisserl verändert (BG, Steuersatz, Pedale, Reifen)...


----------



## SBIKERC (2. Februar 2009)

hier auch ein neues Foto von meinem Slayer Hotrod


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (2. Februar 2009)

* bin neu im rocky mountian forum...wollte mal mein Bike zeigen *





, wer kennt den Künstler ? (habe das Bike vor kurzem ersteigert....) ist ein RM 7


----------



## marathonflo (2. Februar 2009)

Mein Vertex ist fertig! 

Here it is: BILDER


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Februar 2009)

ahhh. Du hast die rote Deus. Das Ding ist ja mal dermaßen porno auf ´nem roten Rocky . Schade finde ich nur das das Rot der Rahmen nichtmehr so schön ist wie früher. Beim Kumpel im Laden steht ein 99er Element Team und das Rot sieht wie eloxiert aus. Sau geil


----------



## floubiker (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab ne frage.. ich hab mir nen rocky mountain flow 1.0 gekauft und wollt fragen ob ich nen gutes bike hab... hab mir nen neues hiterrad gekaft wegen singlespeed.. spank stiffy un atomlab pimp narbe..  hab ne DJ3 2008 und die hayes stroker Ryde..


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Februar 2009)

du hast ein gutes bike.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Februar 2009)

Jo, über das Bike würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen...


----------



## floubiker (4. Februar 2009)

sondern??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (4. Februar 2009)

eher darüber, wie du möglichst schnell so gut wirst, dass du es an die Belastungsgrenze bringen kannst.


----------



## floubiker (5. Februar 2009)

cool


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Februar 2009)




----------



## l'escargot (6. Februar 2009)

beautiful,

wo bekommt man die sram griffe?


----------



## marathonflo (6. Februar 2009)

Die Griffe waren bei den Grip-Shiftern dabei. Jetzt sind sie leider etwas abgegriffen, die waren mal schöner und breiter


----------



## fmxdave (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Hier mal meine Kleine mit neuen Schuhen nachdems die alten zerlegt hat..
Zwar nicht mehr dezent,aber mir gefällts..
greetz dave


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/1/5/0/7/_/large/RRMMXXforweb.jpg


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bild mit dem Hintergrund. Nur werden die Ranzegriffe leider auch so schön hervorgehoben


----------



## numinisflo (8. Februar 2009)

Das Bike hats verdient direkt gezeigt zu werden.
Irgendwie kommt mir der Rahmen bekannt vor...


----------



## fmxdave (8. Februar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Schönes Bild mit dem Hintergrund. Nur werden die Ranzegriffe leider auch so schön hervorgehoben



Ich weiß...  bin aber einfach verliebt in die Dinger hab einige neue rumliegen,aber das sind die einzigen bei denen ich keine Fingerleiden krieg.
Außerdem sind di so geil klebrig und speckig!
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Februar 2009)

Fingerleiden? Zufällig Blasen/rubbeln vorm Finger an der Handfläche?


----------



## fmxdave (8. Februar 2009)

Die Sympthome kenn ich noch aus Motocrosszeiten-ganz übel !
Zurzeit beschränken sich meine Leiden eher darauf,dass wenn die Piste einige male runter bist die Finger nur unter Schmerzen ausstrecken kannst,ist beim Bremsen nicht so von Vorteil..
Fingergelenke tun mir aber im vollen Einsatz prinzipiell weh,weiß auch nicht wie ich das wegkriege?

greetz


----------



## floubiker (15. Februar 2009)

ich wollt mal fragen was ihr von der Dirt Jumper 3 2008 von Marzocchi hält??


----------



## 2o83 (15. Februar 2009)

Nicht soviel, würd lieber eine II`er nehmen! Hab gerade nochmal auf der Cosmic-Seite nachgelesen, bei der IIIer kannst kaum was einstellen! Bei der IIer wenigstens Zugstufe und Vorspannung über Luft. Für welches Bike denn eigentlich?


----------



## floubiker (15. Februar 2009)

Rocky Mountain flow 1.0


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Februar 2009)

So, das Switch ist "fertig". Erstmal brauch ich wieder Helm und Protektoren und vor allem Geld. Wenn alles passt muss der hässliche Vorbei weichen 

Lässt sich sau geil fahren. Hoffe das die, die alte Teile von sich erkennen sehen das sie ehrenvoll verbaut wurden und nicht verramscht wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (21. Februar 2009)

die sattelstellung am Element sieht nicht wirklich bequem aus 

meins von heute, immer noch im schnee, aber endlich die 16kg marke geknackt = 15.913kg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Februar 2009)

ich dreh durch....die paar 100 Gramm die mein New Slayer leichter ist......
Und du hast ein perfekt funktionierenden Hinterbau.
Wie klettert es den Bergauf?


----------



## blaubaer (22. Februar 2009)

bergauf; dank dem ProPedal sehr neutral, muss sogar nur bis zur hälfte zuschrauben, ca.7klicks, dann spricht er immer noch sehr fein an und wippt wenig. 
beim DH ist es unbeschreiblich, fast wie dazumal beim RMX, natürlich nur nicht so viel federweg konnt ihn, den DHX Air, aber bis jetzt noch nicht ganz zum zusammenstauchen bringen. 
da fehlen mir die hindernisse und auch der mut, momentan noch zu viel respekt hauptsächlich wegen dem rücken ...


----------



## Jendo (22. Februar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


>



Schöne Sammlung!

Blaubaers SS ist auch ein heißer Feger


----------



## siol-newbie (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Element ist auch eeendlich fertig. Fährt sich einfach super.


----------



## RattleHead (25. Februar 2009)




----------



## SBIKERC (27. Februar 2009)

Hier hatte ich es ganz vergessen reinzustellen


----------



## siol-newbie (27. Februar 2009)

Sexy! 

...sowas würd ich auch gern mein Eigen nennen...


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. März 2009)

So, heute erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Bei dem Licht an dem schönen Tag konnte die Kamera mal bessere Bilder machen


















Der schwule Helm kommt weg. Mit dem war ich damals auch gestürzt. Am Mittwoch kommt der neue und Protektoren. Hatte ich damals nach dem Sturz alles hergegeben


----------



## ribisl (1. März 2009)

Mal wieder mein Flow. 
Mit wehmütigem Blick auf den "noch" tiefverschneiten alpinen Spielplatz auf der anderen Seite des KLAFU-Beckens. Das kann heuer noch dauern bis ich die Seiten wechsle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (2. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> meins von heute, immer


unglaublich dass ich mich selbst zitiere 
aber da ich mit diesem Bild nicht wirklich zufrieden war, wurde es gelöscht und ersetzt ...


----------



## All-Mountain (2. März 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> So, heute erste Ausfahrt gemacht.



Da werde ich richtig neidisch wenn ich den völlig schneefreien Wald sehe. Hier in München wird es wohl noch Wochen dauern bis man wieder im Gelände schneefrei unterwegs ist, von den Bergen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## peterbe (2. März 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Der schwule Helm kommt weg. Mit dem war ich damals auch gestürzt. Am Mittwoch kommt der neue und Protektoren. Hatte ich damals nach dem Sturz alles hergegeben



Selten eine so dämlich Bezeichnung für einen Helm gehört. Was bitte schön ist ein schwuler Helm? Wahrscheinlich gewöhnliche pubertäre Homophobie  spar dir das, sonst vergeht noch die Lust, dein Rad zu bewundern.


----------



## Jendo (2. März 2009)

Das SS schaut richtig klasse aus. Aber mach bitte diese künstliche Unschärfe raus


----------



## canyride (3. März 2009)

Hallo und Servus,
so habß heute mal ein Bild von meinem "Mörder" gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

Wir hatten heute ein bisschen Spaß mit der Cam und unseren Rockys 

Meine süße Freundin mit ihrem Flow DJ!
(die kleine Heizerin )


----------



## Sw!tch (6. März 2009)

Tjaha warte mal ab bis sie dich verheizt, dann findest du sie auf einmal nicht mehr so süß!


----------



## blaubaer (7. März 2009)

gute bilder 
aber beim oberen könnte man meinen es wären rechts Barends montiert


----------



## MrFaker (8. März 2009)

@Mr.Freeride

bis deine freundin mal kreise um dich fährt 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miracoolx (8. März 2009)

Rocky-Mountain-Nationalpark
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
Rocky-Mountain-Nationalpark 
Der Bierstadt Lake im Park 

Lage: Colorado, Vereinigte Staaten 
Nächste Stadt: Longmont (Colorado) 
Fläche: 1.078 km² 
Gründung: 26. Januar 1915 
Besucher: 3.187.889 (2000) 
Detaillierte Karte 
Der US-amerikanische Rocky-Mountain-Nationalpark befindet sich nordwestlich von Boulder in Colorado. Der Park wird ganzjährig stark frequentiert und ist bekannt für seine Ausblicke auf die Rocky Mountains sowie seine Tier- und Pflanzenwelt. Er verfügt über ein ausgedehntes Netz an Wanderwegen und eine Vielzahl von Campingplätzen. Durch das Gebiet des Nationalparks verlaufen die Kontinentale Wasserscheide und der Colorado River.


----------



## Miracoolx (8. März 2009)

*janz tolle seite *


----------



## Geißbock__ (9. März 2009)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2009)

@ Sw!tch
wenn sie so weitermacht wie sie anfängt 

@ blaubaer
stimmt 

@ Geißbock
verdammt schöner Rahmen


----------



## MrBrown (9. März 2009)

Hy, hab gerade Bischen rumgestöbert.
Muss mein RM7 jetzt auch mal vorstellen.
Auch wenn das RM7 "allgemein" ja nicht gerade das neuste bike ist, es ist einfach immer noch der Hammer und wird es auch bleiben.


 
ist auch im RM7 Threat

Grüße


----------



## MrBrown (9. März 2009)

Die Gabel wurde aufwendig auf 1 1/8 umgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2009)

hier darf`s auch rein 

von der heutigen ersten ausfahrt ...





hoffentlich passt morgen das wetter etwas, das bike macht süchtig nach fahren ...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (15. März 2009)

Uiiii feines Teil!
Die Kurbel passt ja nur bedingt ran, so wirklich viel Rot ist ja nicht am Rahmen.
Und der dürre Sattel wär auch nichts für mich bei dem Einsatzgebiet.

Wie performt die Gabel?
Hab jetzt auch die 09er Talas an meinem neuen ETSX.
Bin aber noch keinen Meter gefahren, Probefahrt kommt erst diese Woche.


----------



## blaubaer (15. März 2009)

sattel und stütze sind gestern schon gewechselt worden, rein kam das duo vom Slayer SS 
gabel muss noch richtig eingefahren werden, mit der steifigkeit bin ich zufrieden. vom federverhalten kommt sie natürlich nicht an meine zuvor gefahrene 36er, ist aber auch ein anders einsatzgebiet


----------



## ribisl (15. März 2009)

Probleme mit den Augen gleich 2 mal.....


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2009)




----------



## ribisl (17. März 2009)

Ist ein 16,5" oder?
Und wie groß ist deine bessere Hälfte?
Und wie passts von der Größe her?


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2009)

Sie ist 1,61m und hat,wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere,eine 77er Schrittlänge.
Der Rahmen ist ein 16,5er und sie fährt einen 65cm/-10° Vorbau und fühlt sich so,insgesamt,sauwohl drauf.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (17. März 2009)

Ist das ein Lady- Mörder? 
Was ist da alles anders, außer der Farbe?


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. März 2009)

Sieht Super aus! Vorallem mit der Fox drin.. Passt richtig Gut!!
Geh ma alle zusammen hoffentlich mal auf ne entspannte Slayer Tour!?

Bis dahin,


----------



## ribisl (17. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sie ist 1,61m und hat,wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere,eine 77er Schrittlänge.
> Der Rahmen ist ein 16,5er und sie fährt einen 65cm/-10° Vorbau und fühlt sich so,insgesamt,sauwohl drauf.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2009)

ja hoffentlich bald ein Slayer mehr 

oh ja, ich schlage die Esterberalm-Tour vor. Mit anschließender Singletrailabfahrt nach Farchant.

Mein Flatline hat heute die ersten waremn Sonnenstrahlen genossen und wartet jetzt sehnsüchtig auf den erst richtigen Einsatz.


----------



## DON_D (18. März 2009)

metallum schrieb:


> Auch mal was für die CC-Fraktion (mehr dazu im Vertex-Thread):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich liebe es!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. März 2009)

da hast du recht. ich finde die SE auch immer schöner.

So sollte es bitte 2010 eine Altitude SE geben.


----------



## Jako (20. März 2009)

Rocky Mountain - Yeah!


----------



## bestmove (20. März 2009)

Genau Jako


----------



## Jako (20. März 2009)

Ja


----------



## eb-network (20. März 2009)

hier mal meine neuste anschaffung:


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. März 2009)

@Jako, Bestmove und eb-network

Der absolute Oberhammer!!!


----------



## Jako (21. März 2009)

....und nochmal das Slayer.....





Rocky Mountain yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmic77 (21. März 2009)

kann gelöscht werden. Krieg das mit dem Foto nicht hin .


----------



## Sw!tch (22. März 2009)

Nur klasse Bikes auf dieser Seite zu sehen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. März 2009)

das Switch habe ich lange nicht gesehen...echt Top

Und wie fährt sich das RM9?


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2009)

bereit für finale ligure


----------



## Jako (23. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bereit für finale ligure



geiles bike  aber ich würde mir den spaß von finale ligure nicht von diesen reifen verderben lassen. die 2.2er MK machen auf einem slayer wirklich keinen spaß.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> geiles bike  aber ich würde mir den spaß von finale ligure nicht von diesen reifen verderben lassen. die 2.2er MK machen auf einem slayer wirklich keinen spaß.



 habe noch 2.4  im gepäck, das sollte reichen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (23. März 2009)

....hauptsache keinen MK  und schon gar nicht den SS denn sonst bist du mehr am reparieren als am fahren..... ich habe leider nur schlechte erfahrung mit MK gemacht..... 
aber probiers aus...


----------



## xtedx (24. März 2009)

nabend!

mal eins mit nicht sooo viel federweg.







ein bißchen text dazu gibs hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5721554&postcount=335

mehr bilder im album.

love the ride!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. März 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Sieht Super aus! Vorallem mit der Fox drin.. Passt richtig Gut!!
> Geh ma alle zusammen hoffentlich mal auf ne entspannte Slayer Tour!?
> 
> Bis dahin,



Gute Idee!Nur...ich hab ja gar kein Slayer(mehr) 


Das ist eine sehr,sehr schöne Seite bisher


----------



## joseppe (24. März 2009)

@ Don Trailo:

sehr schickes slayer! die farbe kommt echt gut.

wie funktionieren die windcutter an der juicy? merkt man da irgendwelches rubbeln oder andere probleme?
mir gefallen die scheiben extrem gut und ich würde sie auch gerne an meine avid bauen. habe mich aber immer gefragt, ob diese großen öffnungen in der scheibe nicht zu problemen führen.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2009)

@joseppe
 FUNKTIONIERT EINWANDFREI 
auch den unkenrufen zum trotz :extremer belagverschleiss konnte ich auch nicht feststellen, fahre sie seit august und alles prima


----------



## haural (24. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr,sehr schöne Seite bisher



da kann ich nur zustimmen. Jedes Einzelne könnte auch meins sein.

Und Finale Ligure ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Man kann sicherlich Einiges auch mit den Schlappen fahren...ich war damals froh Bettys drauf zu haben. Dennoch, Spass kann man dort so oder so haben.


----------



## joseppe (24. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @joseppe
> FUNKTIONIERT EINWANDFREI
> auch den unkenrufen zum trotz :extremer belagverschleiss konnte ich auch nicht feststellen, fahre sie seit august und alles prima



merci.
damit wird sie jetzt geordert.


----------



## slayerrider (27. März 2009)

Meins:


----------



## Numsi (27. März 2009)

Netter Aufbau, das einzige, was mich stört is der Dämpfer. Der wirkt im Switch viel zu unterdimensioniert. Aber wenn er seinen Dienst tut und dir gefällt, warum nicht?


----------



## slayerrider (27. März 2009)

naja, er war beim Rahmen dabei. Ich kann ihn gut auf mein Gewicht abstimmen und er ist leicht. Performance ist auch gut. Ein DHX Air würde mir auch besser gefallen aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er viel besser gehen würde.
Und ach, es ist ein SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (27. März 2009)

@Freeride: fährt sich sau g.... (gar net schwammig der hinterbau )

würd nur gegen ein nicolai tauschen...lol ansonsten unverkäuflich

gruss


----------



## Jendo (27. März 2009)

Das Moko ist echt der Knaller! Aber wie meine Vorredner schon anmerkten würde ich den Dämpfer schnellstmöglich gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer austauschen. Ich hatte in meinem SL auch erst den Fox Luftdämpfer drin. Aber der Wechsel auf Stahlfeder ist Fahrwerkstechnisch deutlich spürbar. Und die 500g Mehrgewicht verkraftet man dann auch  Aber hauptsache Du fühlst Dich auf deinem Hobel wohl! Und jetzt raus in den Dreck.
mfg
Jendo


----------



## haural (29. März 2009)

Da mein neues Slayer nun endlich fahrbereit ist, und das erste mal den Hometrail mitgemacht hat, darf es nun auch ausserhalb der "Bastelzeit" auftreten.









Federgabel hat sich gut geschlagen, bis auf das Einnicken beim Bremsen. Mit richtigem Setup lässt sich sicher noch mehr rausholen. Und Bergauf bzw. auf der Geraden merkt man die Gewichtseinsparung schon...vor allem an den Rädern. Einzig von der Bremse bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Die M4 hatte defintiv mehr Biss u definierteren Druckpunkt. Muss aber vielleicht erst eingefahren werden.

Fehlen nur noch die richtigen Pedale, dann kann die Saison endgültig starten.


----------



## DON_D (3. April 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Da mein neues Slayer nun endlich fahrbereit ist, und das erste mal den Hometrail mitgemacht hat, darf es nun auch ausserhalb der "Bastelzeit" auftreten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW* Wirklich schönes Bike! Toller Aufbau!


----------



## haural (3. April 2009)

Ja vielen Dank. Hat auch wirklich lange gedauert bis ich alles (zu meiner Zufriedenheit) zusammen hatte. Mein ursprüngliches Gewichtsziel habe ich mit rund 13,7 kg zwar verfehlt aber was solls. Wüsst auch nicht wo ich noch effektiv einsparen soll, ausser an den Reifen vielleicht. 13 scheint mir zwischenzeitlich eine utopische Zahl wenn man es noch einigermaßen zweckmäßig aufbauen will.

Zwischenzeitlich kann ich auch sagen, dass die Notubes Felgen mit normalen Reifen (Highroller) u Milch einwandfrei funktionieren. Gut, man muss alle 2-3 Tage Luft nachfüllen, aber so lange es nur das ist...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (5. April 2009)

Mehr im ETSX Thread​


----------



## SBIKERC (8. April 2009)

^^ geile Idee mit der Gabel
die Lenkerenden überlege ich mir auch noch zu holen



Mein Rocky Mountain Slayer Hotrod limited im Finalen Aufbau
neu ist der Simplon Grapper Carbon Flaschenhalter

RM Slayer Hotrod, Fox Float, RS Pike, Louise, X.0, Atlas, Syntace VRO Kombi, DT Hügi/DT 455, Thomson Elite, NN 2,4"/2,25", 13,9 kg

mit Sigma BC 2006 Rocky Mountain limited und RM limitet Flasche


----------



## Arsen (8. April 2009)

Das macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, wirklich Hot dein Slayer


----------



## SBIKERC (8. April 2009)

danke danke
fährt sich auch echt super, ist eine geniale Singletrail Rakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (8. April 2009)

keine angst..wechselstütze liegt bereit ;


----------



## marathonflo (8. April 2009)

Das Vertex ist (fast) fertig:

LINK


----------



## Standrohr (9. April 2009)

allesamt schöne rockys

besonders das Cult, nur schade das der Rahmen ne Fehlkonstruktion ist


----------



## Jendo (9. April 2009)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


>




So was brauch ich auch mal  Sehr schönes ETSx


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. April 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> keine angst..wechselstütze liegt bereit ;





Bestes Rad im Thread


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (9. April 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> keine angst..wechselstütze liegt bereit ;



Wie viel wiegt dein Bike??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (10. April 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt dein Bike??




16.4kg


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (11. April 2009)

Dann darf ich auch mal wieder 

Zu meiner großen freude kam der DHL mann heut noch vorbei und hat ein paar teile gebracht 

Hab mein Slayer mal ein paar mavic sx , zwo dicke 2,4er alberts ust , ne sram pg 990 . Dazu noch bissel werkzeug und kleinkram . Neuer sattel war noch dabei aber der kommt wohl erst nächste woche 

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch ne ausgiebige probefahrt machen . Die kleine testrunde war aber schon vielversprechend . Rollt super und vom händling her gleich ne ganze ecke besser als die orginal rad/reifen kombi


----------



## switchNB (11. April 2009)

sehr schönes UPDATE - die Naben an den SX sehen einfach nur genial aus und passen bestens an das weiße SXC

Was für einen Einsatzbereich hat denn der Radsatz? bzw. mit welchen Felgen ist der vergleichbar?

ich kann mich aber irgendwie immer noch nicht zu Systemlaufrädern durchringen, hab immer bedenken wegen Defekten.


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (11. April 2009)

@switchNB

Einsatzbereich ist enduro , wie stark man die da beanspruchen kann lass ich mal aussen vor , so extrem brutal fahr ich auch wieder nicht . 
Vom fahrgefühl sind sie auf jeden fall sehr steif , die ersten paar treppenstufen ham sie auch schon überlebt 
Bin aber überrascht wie gut das ganze rollt , hatte vorher 2,25er irc mirbo drauf . Lässt sich ne gute ecke leichter beschleunigen . 

Vergleichbar in der klasse ist wohl der enduro lrs von dt swiss , wie die im vergleich sind weiss ich allerdings nicht . Gewichtstechnisch aber ziemlich gleich .


----------



## joseppe (13. April 2009)

so. dann will ich auch mal etwas beisteuern.
ich habe mir über den winter meinen traum erfüllt und mir ein flow aufgebaut.

das ist dabei heraus gekommen.





das ding macht einfach riesig spass 

wenn ich die endgültige lenkerposition gefunden habe, kommt noch das spacertürmchen weg (wobei die carbonspacer schon geil aussehen).
mitte mai kommen dann noch stahlflex-schaltzüge.


----------



## Standrohr (13. April 2009)

nur hätt ich aus Geo Gründen ne Nummer kleiner genommen


----------



## joseppe (14. April 2009)

ich bin 1,83m groß und fahre damit vorwiegend touren.
da passt das schon ganz gut.


----------



## Standrohr (14. April 2009)

glaub mein RM war hier auch noch nie drin

Eigentlich ist dies der Aktuelle Aufbau







da die Boxxer aber nach 2 Wochen Einsatz direkt mal zum Service wandert, siehts momentan wieder so aus

andere Gabel und Vorbau


----------



## Xexano (14. April 2009)

Das Switch gefällt mir echt! Schick aufgebaut und die Rahmenfarbe finde ich irgendwie klasse! 

Beim 2. Bild: Das ist ja schon fast eine Metallnorthshore im Hintergrund!


----------



## Standrohr (14. April 2009)

thx 

ja auf dem Kettending könnte man bestimmt nen guten Manual runter hinlegen - wenn mans dann kann (ich kanns nich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (15. April 2009)

Hier mein Hammer, das ich am Sonntag innerhalb einiger Stunden aus Ersatzteilen in meinem Keller aufgebaut habe. Der Rahmen ist ein NOS aus 2005. Verwendet habe ich eine neue LX Komplettgruppe mit Dual Control. Die Laufräder sind XT-Naben mit DT 4.1er Felgen und DT Comp Speichen. Gabel ist eine Recon 351.









Geändert wird noch:

Sattel 
Griffe
Reifen
Bremsleitungen werden gekürzt und anders verlegt.
Was mich sehr verblüfft hat ist der Umstand daß das Rad nur Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für eine Scheibenbremse hat, aber dennoch am Oberrohr eine Zugführung für Seile aufgelötet sind. Auf der Sattelstrebe sind dann ganz normals Führungen für die Bremsleitung (siehe Bilder unten). Kennt das jemand von anderen Rahmen oder hatte der Schweißer in Vancouver zu viel Labatt Blue intus? Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit meiner jetzigen Lösung nicht zufrieden.


----------



## SBIKERC (15. April 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> so. dann will ich auch mal etwas beisteuern.
> ich habe mir über den winter meinen traum erfüllt und mir ein flow aufgebaut.
> 
> das ist dabei heraus gekommen.
> ...



werde aus dem Aufbau nicht ganz schlau...sieht für mich am ehsten aus wie ein 4X, nur eben ohne Kefü...als Touren HT hätte ein Blizzad oder ähnlich doch besser gepasst oder???


----------



## joseppe (15. April 2009)

du könntest es auch touren-freeride-hardtail nennen.

also berg hochkurbeln und dann mit gas am anschlag wieder runter. wenn dabei noch ein kleinerer hüpfer dabei ist: auch gut!
ich weiß nicht in wieweit ein blizzard das auf dauer mitmacht.

für 4X ist der rahmen zu groß und mit einer kefü kommt man schlecht einen berg hoch.

edit: habe mir gerade noch mal bilder von einem blizzard angeschaut: ich sollte noch erwähnen dass ich aus der DH-ecke komme. da bekomme ich schon rückenschmerzen und überschlagsgefühle wenn ich mir so etwas nur ansehen!


----------



## eb-network (16. April 2009)

hallo,

hier das rm für meine frau, ist ein vertex ladies:



















hoffe gefällt euch auch so wie meiner frau und mir..

greetz


----------



## bestmove (17. April 2009)

Wirklich schön geworden  sieht aber sehr klein aus


----------



## SBIKERC (17. April 2009)

habe ich ja noch nie gesehen


----------



## eb-network (17. April 2009)

hihi ist ne kleine ladies version vom vertex frisch aus den staaten... wer interesse hat verkaufe die fox gabeln neu und günstiger und auch ladies rocky rahmen...mfg

wenn einer interesse an nem neuen bike wie oben würde 1999 euro mit rechnung kosten.


----------



## eb-network (17. April 2009)

aso die komponenten hab ich vergessen(in Klammern stehen die Komponenten die in der Verkaufsversion sind und bei mier Frau werden Sie noch nachgerüstet):

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Vertex Ladies in Größe: 13,5
Gabel: FOX F32 100RL
Bremsen: Avid Five weiß 160mm/160mm
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride
Schaltwerk: SRAm x9
Schaltheben: SRAM x9
Kasette: SRAM 9-fach
Umwerfer: SRAM x9 (in der Kaufversion)
Kurbelganitur: Race Face (in der Kaufversion)
Pedale: Wengo
Sattel: WTV oder vergleichbares (in der Kaufversion)
Sattelstütze: Race Face (in der Kaufversion)
Vorbau/ Lenker: Race Face (in der Kaufversion)
Mäntel: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 oder vergleichbares
Schläuche: Schwalbe (die DH Version sicher ist sicher ;-) )

mfg


----------



## GM210 (17. April 2009)

Ich gehöre nun auch zu den Rocky Mountain Fahrern:





Rocky Mountain Flatline III (L) Rahmen
Marzocchi 888 RCV Gabel
Fox DHX 5 Dämpfer
Mavic EX 729 Felgen auf RMB Naben
Maxxis Swampthing 2ply 2,5" 42a VR
Maxxis Minion DH 2ply 2,35" 60a HR
Conti Standardschläuche
Magura Gustav M (210/190) Bremsen mit Goodridge-Leitungen
Sram X9 Schalthebel und Schaltwerk
Shimano HG 93 Kette
Shimano XT Kassette
Nokon Züge in schwarz
Shimano Saint Kurbeln (linkes Lager in grau statt gold (XT))
Race Face KB 38T
e.13 LG Kettenführung
Tioga Surefoot MX Pedale
Funn Fatboy Lenker 750mm
Marzocchi Direct Mount Vorbau
ODI Ruffian Griffe
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Ritchey Streem Sattel
Hope Klemme Schwarz/Rot mix
Hope Lenkerenden Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (17. April 2009)

sehr geiles teil.
Glückwunsch!!!!!
Die roten Anbauteile (schrauben, ventilkappen etc.) sehn klasse aus

mfg


----------



## DON_D (18. April 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hier das rm für meine frau, ist ein vertex ladies:
> 
> ...



*wow* Das ist ja niedlich!


----------



## neikless (18. April 2009)

wow ich dachte erst da hat jemand vertex auf ein flow gepinselt
sieht von der geo her schon fast wie ein dirt-bike aus ... süß !


----------



## fLoOh (18. April 2009)

sehr geiles bike GM210


----------



## eb-network (18. April 2009)

@neikless:

danke danke... sie ist halt "nur" 1,65... auch süß 

kleiner sollte es aber net sein...

wegen dirt, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht: Dirt mit nem Vertex...grübel LOL


----------



## Jako (19. April 2009)

.....wir haben auch so was "kleines" in der familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (19. April 2009)

Einmal muss ich es noch posten und dann ist Schluss. 

Im Wald:





Im übrigen ein sehr, sehr geiles bike nur wurde mir heute wieder bewusst, dass man Fahrtechnik nicht kaufen kann. Aber Übung macht ja den Meister oderso .


----------



## Scheibenheizer (20. April 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> .....wir haben auch so was "kleines" in der familie




Ein Slayer mit Crossmax SLR? Hab ich ja auch noch nicht gesehen.
Finde ich aber ob des Einsatzgebietes trotz des zu erwartenden geringen Systemgewichts etwas gewagt 
Der Sattel schaut auch sehr nach gemütlicher Sonntags- Eisdielenrunde aus...?


----------



## Jako (20. April 2009)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Ein Slayer mit Crossmax SLR? Hab ich ja auch noch nicht gesehen.
> Finde ich aber ob des Einsatzgebietes trotz des zu erwartenden geringen Systemgewichts etwas gewagt
> Der Sattel schaut auch sehr nach gemütlicher Sonntags- Eisdielenrunde aus...?



du seppl - das slayer wird von einer "unter 50kg" frau gefahren, hast du schon einmal bei einem cc-rennen zugeschaut wie da mit den slr gefahren wird und was die aushalten?? der sattel ist ein selle italia lady - bei mädchen ist das anatomisch etwas anders als bei männern..... dieses forum - eisdielen gesülze geht einem manchmal schon auf die......


----------



## Jendo (20. April 2009)

Das Slayer ist auf jedenfall richtig schön!


----------



## Scheibenheizer (20. April 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> du seppl - das slayer wird von einer "unter 50kg" frau gefahren, hast du schon einmal bei einem cc-rennen zugeschaut wie da mit den slr gefahren wird und was die aushalten?? der sattel ist ein selle italia lady - bei mädchen ist das anatomisch etwas anders als bei männern..... dieses forum - eisdielen gesülze geht einem manchmal schon auf die......



Brauchst Dich ja nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen 
T´schuldigung


----------



## zsc66 (21. April 2009)

*Mein Rocky*


----------



## eb-network (21. April 2009)

mein neues und morgen hoffe ich das das flatline kommt:


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. April 2009)

die totem find ich wirklich übertrieben (und ich weiß, wovon ich spreche ).


----------



## eb-network (21. April 2009)

hehe.... find sie passt perfekt... fährt sich auch geil, wiege 95kg komplett und sehr sehr geiles feeling das ding... kann net meckern

verkaufe jetzt mein rm9 wer interesse hat, brauche ich net mehr wenn ich morgen mein flatline hoffentlich bekomme

mfg


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (24. April 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> glaub mein RM war hier auch noch nie drin
> 
> Eigentlich ist dies der Aktuelle Aufbau
> 
> ...



wow! das gefährt sieht vielversprechend aus! bitte mehr davon!
das rocky ist auch hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (24. April 2009)

schöneres bildchen..






nimmer so neu, aber mittlerweile mit ultimates und 5.1ern auf 240s.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. April 2009)

Ich dachte immer, dass man die Rubber Queen hinten nicht ins Slayer bekommt. Anscheinend passt der Reifen ja doch rein, aber kann Du mal bitte so ca. angeben, wieviel Platz da noch ist?
Schickes Slayer btw, die Kombi Cult mit Lyrik passt einfach super zusammen.


----------



## eb-network (24. April 2009)

verkaufe mein slayer siehe bikemarkt...


----------



## Hedonist (24. April 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass man die Rubber Queen hinten nicht ins Slayer bekommt. Anscheinend passt der Reifen ja doch rein, aber kann Du mal bitte so ca. angeben, wieviel Platz da noch ist?



..das ist schon extrem knapp. ist so ca. 'ne dreimillimetersache an engster stelle. ich war auch erst skeptisch, aber es funzt einwandfrei. der reifen schrebbelt nicht in kurven und durch das recht offene profil nimmt er auch seltenst was vom boden mit.

..nen 8er solltest du dir auf tour aber nicht zuziehn'


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2009)




----------



## Soulbrother (26. April 2009)

Sehr schön ...die RM-oldschooler sind und bleiben einfach geile Rahmen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. April 2009)

sehr schöne Bikes hier 

meine Freundin nach ihrem ersten Tag im Bikepark.
Sieht hat sich richtig gut geschlagen


----------



## wollschwein (29. April 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hier das rm für meine frau, ist ein vertex ladies:
> 
> ...



das darf meine frau nicht sehen, sonst will sie auch noch sowas schnuckeliges 

schönes teil,ich muss leider noch ein wenig auf meinen slayers ss warten


----------



## eb-network (29. April 2009)

danke...meine frau ist ja auch schnuckelig... hihi

hab noch ein paar.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (30. April 2009)

nur die kurbel ist mist.... da solltest ihr mal was standesgemäßes holen(SLX)...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (30. April 2009)

Was ist das für ne weiße Juicy an dem Bike?
Ist das ein Sondermodell?


----------



## eb-network (30. April 2009)

gg... ist eine avid five....


----------



## eb-network (30. April 2009)

hihi kureln sind jetzt race face drann.. ;-)


----------



## evil_rider (1. Mai 2009)

dann is ja gut!
bekommt meine bessere hälfte auch(ride dh)...


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (1. Mai 2009)

Kleine fuhrpark erweiterung , element meiner freundin in süßen 16,5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (1. Mai 2009)

wurde heut verbaut:


----------



## spotlight (1. Mai 2009)

Nichtmal für alles Geld der Welt kann ich mir die geschwungenen Rohre beim Element oder bei allen 2007+ Rockys schönreden. Aber diese Rohre gibts ja schon an jedem Fernost Bike.


----------



## eb-network (1. Mai 2009)

mir egal ich finds schick und fkt super und ich bleibe rocky erhalten ;-)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2009)

@spotlight
Ich glaube du verstehst da etwas falsch!? Das ganze hat nichts mit fernost zu tun, dass hat ganz einfach was mit der Stabilität und Steifigkeit des Rahmens zu tun.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2009)

und zu guter letzt, Dämpfer mit Titanfeder


----------



## neikless (2. Mai 2009)

sorry aber irgendwie wirkt das bike in dem aufbau komisch
kann auch gar nicht sagen was es sit vielleicht nur die perspektive !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2009)

konnte die Perspektive leider nicht ändern da hinter mir nochmal eine Wand war, werde aber mehrere Fotos demnächst aufm Trail schießen!


----------



## MrFaker (2. Mai 2009)

so mal ein neues von meinem oldie 






lg chris


----------



## Magnum 204 (2. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine zwei nach ein paar updates:

Switch: 16,0Kg



[/IMG]

Rasouli: 10,40Kg



[/IMG]

Grußatrick


----------



## eb-network (2. Mai 2009)

schick schick das Rasouli...NEID ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (2. Mai 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> @spotlight
> Ich glaube du verstehst da etwas falsch!? Das ganze hat nichts mit fernost zu tun, dass hat ganz einfach was mit der Stabilität und Steifigkeit des Rahmens zu tun.



eher mit modeerscheinung.... das neue flatline DH, hat nicht umsonst abgesehen vom oberrohr, grade rohre.... gebogene rohre = materialschwächung = nix mit stabiler oder steifer... 

sollte jedem klar sein, das nen grades rohr stabiler und steifer ist, als gebogene rohre... schon aus dem grund, das die rohre durch den radius der biegung länger und somit labiler werden.

desweiteren finde ich persönliche die ganzen "hängebauchschweine" egal ob rocky, specialized, giant & co. hässlich... sieht aus wie gekotzt. :kotz:

[ontopic]

neu: xtr kurbel


----------



## chas3r (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo miteinander...!

Als ganz Neuer hier im Forum will ich auch mal mein Rocky herzeigen:

Grundlage war ein ETSX-50 in 20" aus 2006, das ich im Sommer letzten Jahres in tadellosem Zustand erwarb - bereits mit der Absicht, mein Traumbike aufzubauen.

Über den Winter kamen dann:

- komplette XTR- Schaltgruppe (M970 bzw. M971 Shadow-Schaltwerk)
- Magura Marta SL Scheibenbremsen, rot eloxiert, Carbonhebel und Stahlflexleitungen
- Mavic Crossmaxx Laufradsatz mit Nobby Nic Bereifung und Schwalbe Schläuchen (kein Tubeless, obwohl Tubeless-Felge)
- geschlossenes Schaltzugsystem von Nokon, rot-eloxiert (allerdings Bremsliner mit 1,5mm Durchmesser verlegt)
- Crank Brothers Candy SL Pedale
- FSA OS 115 Carbon-Vorbau
- FSA K-Force Carbon-Lenker mit Ergon Griffen
- Salsa Flip Off Titan-Schnellspanner, rot eloxiert 
...

Sattelstütze und Sattel sind noch original, dafür hat das Geld noch nicht gereicht.

Zusammengerechnet, mit dem Gebrauchtkauf des ETSX-50 hab ich ca. 5000,-  investieren müssen.


----------



## chas3r (2. Mai 2009)

und noch ein paar... sry wegen der Größe, aber man kann hier nur 60kb anhängen und Webspace habe ich nicht


----------



## chas3r (2. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## chas3r (2. Mai 2009)

und der Rest:


----------



## MrFaker (3. Mai 2009)

wieviel KG wiegt dein bike?

lg chris


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Mai 2009)

ein ETS-X gebraucht kaufen und dann noch soviel investieren (über geld spricht man ja eigentlich nicht)? mutig, mutig. der aufbau gefällt, erinnert mich an mein eigenes...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (4. Mai 2009)

Ist da der Dämpfer zu kurz, oder warum steht die Wippe so schräg?
Schaut aus, als wenn schon einer draufsitzt mit 50% SAG.


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2009)

das konnte ich euch nicht vorenthalten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Mai 2009)

Wer dich zum Freund hat...o weh,o weh...ich habs mir extra verkniffen


----------



## maple leaf (4. Mai 2009)

XC tubes und Teleskoplampen die nur bei Druck Luftabgeben gehören verboten!

Ist das beste Bild das je von mir geschossen wurde, endlich hat mal einer mein wahres Ich festgehalten...


----------



## peterbe (4. Mai 2009)

@ chas3r

Ich finde nicht so recht den Sinn in diesem Aufbau, außer Eibau teurer Teile; Bar-ends und Rizer, muss nicht noch einmal erwähnt werden, CC-Laufräder auf einem Touren-AM-Bike, sehr bunt gemischt die Farben (bei so einem schlichten schönen Rahmen), aber was mich eigentlich stört, sind die unglaublich verlegten Bremsleitungen, am Vorderrad schon fast gefährlich um das Gabelrohr, auf dem Oberrohr ohne Leitungshalterungen einfach durchgelegt. 

Nun gut, vielleicht ist das alles noch ein Provisorium, also Kopf hoch.


----------



## maple leaf (4. Mai 2009)

Mein Switchersatz...


----------



## Standrohr (4. Mai 2009)

kann sicher nicht ein switch ersetzen... , aber auch sehr feines rad.
ne choplin oder vergleichbares würde zu dem rad gut passen.

vorbau find ich ein bischen übertrieben gewählt, da lässt sich bedenkenlos gewicht sparen und ne Leitrolle wär auch noch was feines (mag dieses geklappere einfach nicht)


----------



## maple leaf (4. Mai 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> kann sicher nicht ein switch ersetzen... , aber auch sehr feines rad.
> ne choplin oder vergleichbares würde zu dem rad gut passen.
> 
> vorbau find ich ein bischen übertrieben gewählt, da lässt sich bedenkenlos gewicht sparen und ne Leitrolle wär auch noch was feines (mag dieses geklappere einfach nicht)



Was meinst Du mit "choplin" und "Leitrolle"?

Vorbau wurde aus Kostengründen VORERST vom Switch übernommen, aber wirklich viel Gewicht lässt sich beim Vorbau nicht sparen. Lenker kommt aber was leichteres als der vorhandene Diabolus dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (4. Mai 2009)

Meine Kiste:





Neu sind die Griffe, die Barcaps und die Bereifung. Für die Alpen oder den Bikepark kommen allerdings vorne MM und hinten BB drauf.


----------



## Standrohr (4. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "choplin" und "Leitrolle"?
> 
> Vorbau wurde aus Kostengründen VORERST vom Switch übernommen, aber wirklich viel Gewicht lässt sich beim Vorbau nicht sparen. Lenker kommt aber was leichteres als der vorhandene Diabolus dran.



Mit choplin (joplin wirds wohl richtig geschrieben) meine ich die dinger:
http://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts_joplin.php

gibbet doch auch von anderen Herstellern
wundert mich jetzt das du die nicht kennst

Und ne Leitrolle (Kefü Rolle) ist sowas hier, auch Kettenspanner genannt.
Quasi ne mini Kefü
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a8940/tensioner-stinger-tretlagerbefestigung.html


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

also ich halte nichts von joplin und co
da versuchen alle ihre bike leicht zu bekommen
und den schwerpunkt tief zu halten und dann
knallt man sich dieses gewicht an einen wirklich
ungüstigen punkt ... nutzen sehen ich auch nicht sosehr
ich bräuchte nicht mal teleskop finde der einstellbereich mit
normaler stütze ist völlig ausreichend.
verstellen vom lenker aus ist ja auch unnötige spielerei
und auch wenn ohne ist der verstellbereich ja ziemlich
beschränkt ... für mich lieber ganz runter ganz hoch oder irgendwo
dazwichen und an dafür ... (mit normaler stütze)
übrigens würde mich das spiel (das diese joblins & co haben)
am sattel/stütze beim fahren wahnsinnig machen !
dazu kommt wenn vom lenker verstellbar der kabelsalat ...

kefü kann man sicher aber brauchen tut man sie am slayer 
erstaunlicherweise nicht
hatte mit bash und 2 kb null probleme weder auf local trails
oder in den alpen sogar in whistler habe ich nur im extremfall
die kette mal auf kleine kb springen lassen
klappern geht noch so , erträglich!

und es zeigt sich wieder in einigen fällen ist weniger mehr !


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2009)

100% Zustimmung,von der ersten bis zur letzten Silbe!!! 

Was´n los alta,so macht das aber gar keinen Spass


----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> also ich halte nichts von joplin und co
> da versuchen alle ihre bike leicht zu bekommen
> und den schwerpunkt tief zu halten und dann
> knallt man sich dieses gewicht an einen wirklich
> ...



ich habe mir jetzt mal eine ks i900 für mein slayer und mein switch bestellt, die 75mm verstellweg der joplin wäre mir zu wenig. die ks hat 125mm das passt perfekt. ich finde die verstellbare stütze eine super sache, ich fahre beim freeridetouren oft abwechseln hoch und verblockt runter - und entweder verstellt man den sattel nicht weil man zu faul ist schon wieder abzusteigen und eiert blöd mit zu tiefen sattel rum, oder man muß eben oft anhalten zum verstellen....
eine fernbedienung zum lenker finde ich auch totalen schmarrn (das kabel muß sich ja immer mitbewegen und macht echt kabelsalat)...... das mit dem spiel beim fahren würde mich auch stören - das muß ich testen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2009)

ist das klasse! Der Gesichtsausdruck von Bas sagt alles 



neikless schrieb:


> das konnte ich euch nicht vorenthalten ...


----------



## bernd_spiegel (5. Mai 2009)

das sxc ist ein traum...so eins sollte mir auch bald mal in die garage rollen...vor allem ne joplin halte ich auch für übertrieben. spanner auf, stütze rauf/runter....wo ist das problem???mehrgewicht, dauerhaltbarkeit und optik stehen im krassen gegensatz zum nutzen ( stütze neujustieren geht in wenigen sekunden-soviel zeit wird doch noch sein???)


----------



## maple leaf (5. Mai 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> Mit choplin (joplin wirds wohl richtig geschrieben) meine...
> 
> Und ne Leitrolle (Kefü Rolle) ist sowas hier, auch Kettenspanner genannt.
> Quasi ne mini Kefü
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a8940/tensioner-stinger-tretlagerbefestigung.html



Ah jetzt bin ich zumindest bissi schlauer!

Also mir taugt die NC17 Stüze völlig und so ne ferngesteuerte Sache kommt mir nicht an mein Slayer. Ein derber Abflug (Kommt bei mir schon mal vor) und der Button am Lenker war da mal...

Mit absprigender Kette hat ich bis jetzt kein Prob. Wenn fliegt die Kette auf`s kleine Kettenblatt und dann wird einfach der vordere Umwerfer betätigt!

Was noch geändert wird:

-Lenker
-Eventuell der Vorbau
-Gabel (Wird bei den Fox Preisen aber wohl dauern...)


mfg,

bas


----------



## blaubaer (5. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> verstellen vom lenker aus ist ja auch unnötige spielerei



ja dass stimmt, denn wenn alle anderen mit normaler Sattelstütze wieder ihren sattel in die richtige stellung/höhe stellen/suchen/probieren zu stellen, zieh ich nur schnell am hebel und mein sattel ist an genau der stelle wo er hingehört 



neikless schrieb:


> und auch wenn ohne ist der verstellbereich ja ziemlich
> beschränkt ... für mich lieber ganz runter ganz hoch oder irgendwo
> dazwichen und an dafür ... (mit normaler stütze)



kommt auf den einsatzzweck und die vorlieben des fahrers an, ich hab bei Bikes vorher/damals ohne Joplin, den sattel auch nie ganz runtergestellt 



neikless schrieb:


> übrigens würde mich das spiel (das diese joblins & co haben)
> am sattel/stütze beim fahren wahnsinnig machen !


_
Schon mal so eine Stütze überhaupt gefahren ?_ 
dann das spürt man gar nicht wenn man drauf sitzt und fährt 


ansonsten Schöne Rocky`s da auf der letzten Seite


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

ich konnte die joblin testen ja und ich finde das spiel spürbar und nervig
das und das mehr gewicht sind für mich genug für ein NEIN nicht mit mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (5. Mai 2009)

kleines update vom radl meiner frau:


----------



## Standrohr (5. Mai 2009)

naja die joplin ist echt nicht so der Brüller - war ein schlechtes beispiel.
aber gibt inzwischen genügend brauchbare alternativen.

spezi und syntace bringen demnächst ja auch eine alternative... die vielverprechend klingt.

aber die Stützen generell als mist und unnötig abtun... naja weiss ja nicht.
bissl engsternig.
aber jeder hat halt ne meinung dazu

fürn enduro ist es ne klasse sache - kommt natürlich immer darauf an wo es bewegt wird.

bei der KS ist in jedem falle kein spiel vorhanden, kenne einige zufriedene fahrer die das teil nicht mehr missen möchten.
die Fernbedienign wär mir auch zuviel Kabelmurcks


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2009)

Das Vertex sieht mit den roten Teilen aus wie ein 1998er THin Air, das war auch blau-metallic mit werksseitig verbauten roten Race Face Komponenten. Eine Freundin von mir hat ihrs noch von damals, komplett im original-Zustand und alles tiptop.


----------



## spotlight (6. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das Vertex sieht mit den roten Teilen aus wie ein 1998er THin Air, das war auch blau-metallic mit werksseitig verbauten roten Race Face Komponenten. Eine Freundin von mir hat ihrs noch von damals, komplett im original-Zustand und alles tiptop.



Ich hatte auch ein Thin Air allerdings in Schwarz/Silber mit blauen Roox Teile (Kurbel, Vorbau, und Sattelstütze, Lenker in silber) passend zur damaligen SID in blau.

Leider wurde es gestohlen. Wenn ich denjenigen jemals erwische...


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Mein *Switchersatz*...



Mein *Switchersatz*


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Mai 2009)

hübsch!


----------



## bestmove (7. Mai 2009)

Das fährt sich auch echt hübsch!! Wirklich nen Knaller


----------



## maple leaf (7. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Der eine macht eben ein upgrade und der andere ein downgrade....

Aber Dein Flachmann ist mit Abstand der schönste Aufbau den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!

pssssst morgen sind wir in Willingen!

Cheers,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2009)

Unter deinen gegebenen Umständen hast du genau das Richtige getan und die dafür perfekte Wahl getroffen  ...hätte ich wohl genauso gemacht!!!

pssst,schade!Ich kann erst ab 13.00,da liegt Boppard wesentlich günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2009)

... du vergisst das meins das aller aller schönste ist !

würde gern noch eine lila purple atlas fr drauf machen dann wäre es nahezu perfekt


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Mai 2009)

Ist das eigentlich eine Ti-Feder in Deinem Roco?

Ich mag das bunte Flatline genauso wie das weiße. Finde es toll, wie verschiedenartig die Aufbauten bei dem Bike sind.


----------



## maple leaf (7. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... du vergisst das meins das aller aller schönste ist !
> 
> würde gern noch eine lila purple atlas fr drauf machen dann wäre es nahezu perfekt



Die 80er sind schon lange vorbei...


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2009)

Dann also Retro-Design-Flatty


----------



## GM210 (7. Mai 2009)

Mein Flatline mal mit der Übergangsgabel:





Der Spacerturm muss leider bleiben, da die Gabel sonst nicht mehr in das andere Rad passt.
Fährt sich aber echt toll mit der "kurzen"  Gabel.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Fährt sich aber echt toll mit der "kurzen"  Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2009)

Heute direkt aus dem Karton bei MT-Sports gekauft:



Love The Ride


----------



## fritzn (7. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön!
Leider nicht im beworbenen Shop zu finden.


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Mai 2009)

fritzn schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Leider nicht im beworbenen Shop zu finden.



Ist vermutlich noch nicht online, da ich das Teil wie gesagt direkt aus dem Karton von Bike-Action rausgekauft habe. 

Einfach ne Mail schicken, oder ein zwei Tage warten bis er es online gestellt hat.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2009)

@ Soulbrother
a joa das hat schon was 
und es ist auch schon ready for Whistler?

meins noch nicht ganz

@ neikless
haha ja, das wäre bei deinem das I tüpfelchen


----------



## Scheibenheizer (8. Mai 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Heute direkt aus dem Karton bei MT-Sports gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> Love The Ride




Das passt beim ETSX leider nicht, deshalb hab ich es auch so gemacht:






Ohje, das  und der Punkt fehlt!


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Mai 2009)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Das passt beim ETSX leider nicht, deshalb hab ich es auch so gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach nur *schön*


----------



## ribisl (8. Mai 2009)

genial!!!!


----------



## el Lingo (8. Mai 2009)

Wie viel zahlt Rocky für die extra Werbung?


----------



## blaubaer (8. Mai 2009)

mal ein etwas anderes Rocky Bild, von meinem Altitude ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2009)

mehr geht fast nicht!! 
und wieder ein hammer Bild

Wenn da ein paar 2000er im Hintergrund wäre........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (8. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wenn da ein paar 2000er im Hintergrund wäre........



sind Sie auch  Schwach aber man sah/sieht Sie, die Alpen ...


----------



## kali99 (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## maple leaf (8. Mai 2009)

Wirklich ein Schmuckstück!


----------



## k-nipser (8. Mai 2009)

Hi - sehr schöne Bike's 

... so ein Rocky Mountain würd mir auch super gefallen 

Grüsse aus Franken,
Uwe


----------



## Numsi (8. Mai 2009)

Das Slayer gefällt, aber der Rahmen sind monströs aus. 20,5"?


----------



## kali99 (8. Mai 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> Das Slayer gefällt, aber der Rahmen sind monströs aus. 20,5"?



ya 20.5"


----------



## Switchy (8. Mai 2009)

fritzn schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Leider nicht im beworbenen Shop zu finden.



Dann probier es nochmal mit diesem www.rmb-proshop.de link, also ich finde ihn.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2009)

ach ganz hinten rechts, oder?
Na ich meinte schon ein wenig weiter vorne sollten sie sein.

Top Bike und schöne Detail Bilder


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother
> a joa das hat schon was
> und es ist auch schon ready for Whistler?



Jooaa  ...fertig für Whistler und evtl. auch für IXS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmic77 (10. Mai 2009)

Mein Vertex 70 RSL Custom. Leider ist das Photo von der Qualität eher mäßig.


----------



## xerdanny (10. Mai 2009)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

und somit ist das Vertex das schönste hier auf dieser Seite 
Ich finde es mit einer Fox Gabel eigentlich noch ein bisschen schöner.
Rahmenhöhe ist auch schon fast 20,5 Zoll, oder?


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2009)

so, eigentlich final... aber demnächst wird noch passieren:
sattel
lenker
vorbau
dämpfer wird nen luft oder nen risse reinkommen, bei risse bin nur am überlegen, ob ich den mit 7" x 2" nehmen soll, oder die 7.5" x 2.25"... ersteres wäre die geometrie deutlich besser, weil das tretlager dann nur noch 350mm hoch wäre und der schwerpunkt sich nen wenig nach unten verlagert sowie der lenkwinkel ein bissl flacher wird, letztere option würde die geo gleich bleiben, aber der federweg sich auf 200mm erhöhen... oder den mittelweg mit nem 7.25" x 2.125" dämpfer, tretlager auf 360mm und 190mm hub am heck... *grübel*





Partlist:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RM7(Alu- & Titan-Hardware)
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla RC
Gabel: Marzocchi Monster T 02(Alu-Hardware, Tuned @ 190mm)
Steuersatz: Tune Bobo
Vorbau: ABR Rock(Alu-Hardware)
Lenker: ABR Flight
Felge Vorne: 26 Brave Big-Foot
Felge Hinten: 24 Brave Big-Foot
Nabe Vorne: Novatec SL 110*20mm
Nabe Hinten: Novatec X-Light 135*10
Speichen Vorne & Hinten: Sapim Laser
Nippel Vorne & Hinten: Sapim Alu
Reifen Vorne: Kenda Nevegal FR 26*2.5
Reifen Hinten: Kenda Nevegal FR 24*2.5"
Schläuche Vorne & Hinten: Michelin Aircomp Latex
Felgenband Vorne & Hinten: Schwalbe Textil
Kurbel: XTR 175mm(Alu-Hardware)
Innenlager: XTR
Cassette: Dura-Ace Titan 11-23T
Schaltwerk: XTR(Alu-Hardware)
Kette: XTR
Schalthebel: XTR(Alu-Hardware)
Kettenführung: Point CH25-04(Alu-Hardware)
Pedale: Wellgo MG-52
Griffe: KHE Lock-On
Bremse Vorne: Formula ORO K18 200mm(Alu- & Titan-Hardware)
Bremse Hinten: Formula ORO K18 180mm(Alu- & Titan-Hardware)
Sattel: Velo Toplite
Sattelstütze: Thomson(Titanhardware)
Sattelklemme: Mounty Special Clamp(Alu-Hardware)
Schalthülle: Nokon


Geometrie:

Tretlagerhöhe: 370mm
Radstand: 1170mm
Lenkerhöhe: 1050mm


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

auch sehr geil 
Das Bike trägt ja fast den Titel "Moreno Bike"
Mit genau der Rahmen/Gabel-Kombi ist Wade Simmons das Moreno Gap gesprungen 

übrigens...ein Kumpel von mir will sein RM7 Rahmen verkaufen.
18 Zoll. Neu gepulvert! Hauptrahmen weiß, Hinterbau schwarz.
wer interesse hat einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2009)

soll kosten?! sonen ersatzrahmen kann ja nicht schaden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

um die 600 meinte er! Ich würde ihn echt liebend gerne selber haben, aber in den nächsten Monaten gibt es erst mal wichtigeres als einen Rahmen.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2009)

600 ist mir zuviel... habe 400SFr.(270â¬) fÃ¼r das komplette RM7 samt shiver gezahlt inkl. nem "dutzend" rechnungen fÃ¼r rahmen, gabel, teile etc.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

boah ey!!! 
wenn du jemals wieder so eine Angebot siehst, oder bekommst, sag mir bitte bloß bescheid


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2009)

nö, kaufe ich wenn ja selber... die schweizer haben nur ein anderes verständnis für gebrauchträder... die bekommt man hier fürn appel und nen ei... 


ebens neue bildas gemacht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/17317


----------



## mmic77 (11. Mai 2009)

@Mr.Freeride: meinst Du mein Vertex? Wenn ja, ist tatsächlich 20,5" (193cm Körpergröße). In natura wirkt der Rahmen allerdings kleiner.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

@ mmic 77
jup meinte dein Vertex. Oha genau meine größe. Sieht echt nicht so groß aus 

ich habe gerade mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Slayer Cult gemacht.
Im Freeride Setup und startklar für das Willingen Bikefestival


----------



## MrFaker (11. Mai 2009)

schick schick 

lg chris


----------



## mmic77 (11. Mai 2009)

Noch ein paar Photos:

Dein Slayer ist ja saugeil .


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Mai 2009)

sehr schön! und auch mit einer ordentlichen überhöhung, so gefällt mir das.


----------



## mmic77 (11. Mai 2009)

Die langen Gräten müssen ja auch irgendwo untergebracht werden . Solange es mein Kreuz noch mitmacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (11. Mai 2009)

das bild ist so alt, dass ich es einscannen musste 

war das damalige testbike, das ich sehr lange fahren durfte 

lg chris


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Mai 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> 600 ist mir zuviel... habe 400SFr.(270) für das komplette RM7 samt shiver gezahlt inkl. nem "dutzend" rechnungen für rahmen, gabel, teile etc.



fast besser als ein 6-er im Lotto


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

... die küchenrolle kommt gut !


----------



## MrFaker (12. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... die küchenrolle kommt gut !





du weißt ja marmorboden und säuren etc was dann passiert

lg chris


----------



## evil_rider (12. Mai 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> fast besser als ein 6-er im Lotto



naja, das bergamont big air evolve mit allem was spass macht hat 700SFr.(450â¬) gekostet... ist zwar nen bissl mehr, aber immernoch nen seeehhhhrrrrr guter kurs gewesen... und nun fahre ich den rm7 rahmen, und die teile davon wandern ans evolve... der rest geht soweit ans alte big hit, und das geht dann inne bucht... 

so dÃ¼rfte ich das geld fÃ¼r das rm7 und das evolve wieder drinne haben, ergo gabs das evolve samt shiver, grimeca sys 17., race face kurbeln, xt gearing, easton pedale etc. fÃ¼r umsonst, genauso wie die thomson stÃ¼tze im rm7...


----------



## Elfriede (12. Mai 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> naja, das bergamont big air evolve mit allem was spass macht hat 700SFr.(450) gekostet... ist zwar nen bissl mehr, aber immernoch nen seeehhhhrrrrr guter kurs gewesen... und nun fahre ich den rm7 rahmen, und die teile davon wandern ans evolve... der rest geht soweit ans alte big hit, und das geht dann inne bucht...
> 
> so dürfte ich das geld für das rm7 und das evolve wieder drinne haben, ergo gabs das evolve samt shiver, grimeca sys 17., race face kurbeln, xt gearing, easton pedale etc. für umsonst, genauso wie die thomson stütze im rm7...



Du bist so toll!


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> du weißt ja marmorboden und säuren etc was dann passiert
> 
> lg chris



säure ? was machst du mit dem armen bike aber schon klar


----------



## MrFaker (12. Mai 2009)

kettenöl, bio degreaser, dass runtertropft, nach waschvorgang 

@evil

du bist ein kerl wie der erl! respekt 

lg chris


----------



## Jendo (12. Mai 2009)

Das RM6 ist echt Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (12. Mai 2009)

so mein neues 






zusammen:




 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> kettenöl, bio degreaser, dass runtertropft, nach waschvorgang
> 
> lg chris



waschen ??? von degreaser würde ich die finger lassen ! ....schöner Rasen !
(nur wer fettet der glättet) waschen macht kaputt ... dreck macht schön !


----------



## evil_rider (12. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> kettenöl, bio degreaser, dass runtertropft, nach waschvorgang
> 
> @evil
> 
> ...




naja, nen bike für umme, und nen rm7 frame dazu... was will man(n) mehr?


----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Chris, ist eine interessante Kombination mit den Bikes. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Altitide fast genau so viel Federweg am Heck hat, obwohl das RM6 mal DER Freerider war.


----------



## GM210 (12. Mai 2009)

top Garten


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

der garten hat soviel für die kleingärtner getan wie bin-laden für den terrorismus 

ist doch geil kannst du das alti-dude zum light freeride her-reiten und das andere ding
anschauen und augustiner (bier lager) trinken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (12. Mai 2009)

Rob Warner for president! 

Oder hmmmm, besser nicht


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2009)

nicht mehr so sauber und neu wei jenes da oben 





neu sind 2 teile, die Sattelstütze, nach dem ich letzte Woche die CB Joplin gecrasht habe musste was neues anderes her. und neu bin ich auch mit einem Garmin Edge 705 unterwegs ...


----------



## bestmove (14. Mai 2009)

So muss dat sein  aber die Sattelstütze is schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## mmic77 (14. Mai 2009)

@blaubaer: so siehts wenigstens nach hartem Einsatz aus. Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit Deinem Edge 705? Hab seit einiger Zeit den Edge 605 und bin doch recht unzufrieden, was die Schnelligkeit des Kartenaufbaus angeht. Über die Ablesbarkeit der Karte während der Fahrt brauchen wir glaub ich nicht zu sprechen .


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2009)

hab das Edge 705 erst seit Dienstag und hab damit bis jetzt 2 ausfahrten gemacht  im grossen und ganzen bin sehr zufrieden damit, hat etliches mehr an funktionen als bis jetzt je gehabt habe.   
Kartenablesbarkeit; kommt halt ein bisschen auf die lichteinstrahlung an, aber genaueres kann ich erst sagen wenn ich mal eine geplante route/track abgefahren bin ...


----------



## eb-network (15. Mai 2009)

so meins, glaube jetzt endlich soweit fertig... ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Mai 2009)

nur geniale Bikes hier auf der Seite 

A never ending dream! 
(gestern kurzer Aufbau für ein paar Bilder )


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Mai 2009)

Da hat es wenichstens noch gescheite Ausfallenden gegeben die einem net auf den Geist gehen.

"a never ending dream" << passt perfekt dazu


----------



## haural (16. Mai 2009)

Das RMX ist wirklich ein Traum. Eins der schönsten Bikes die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Red Dragon (16. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> nur geniale Bikes hier auf der Seite
> 
> A never ending dream!
> (gestern kurzer Aufbau für ein paar Bilder )



Mach mich mal nicht fertig! Hab das ganze heute in die umgekehrte Richtung gemacht. Mein Rahmen geht am Montag wohl auf Reise gen Bike Action.

Aber es ist einfach ein wunderbares Bike........und ich will meins so schnell wie möglich wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (17. Mai 2009)

Habe im letzten Herbst meinem ETS-X Rahmen gegen diesen hier ausgetauscht: 





ist übrigens der ZWANZIGSTEvonZWANZIG 




bei Gelegenheit gibts nochmal ein schöneres Foto in der Natur, beim biken hab ich bloss seltenst ne Kamera dabei...

hier ist noch eins vom letzten Jahr mit etwas schönerem Hintergrund:


----------



## GM210 (17. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch!  Tolle Räder hast Du da!


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2009)

war heute ne runde drehen, hat spass gemacht 












lg chris


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2009)

mit solch einer sattelstellung könnt ich keinen kilometer fahren !? 
nach 30-70km wär ich glaub weiblich ...


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2009)

bin auch nur ~30km gefahren 

natürlich uphill sattel höher, das klar 

lg chris


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Mai 2009)

das ist, mit verlaub, einfach nur ungesund.


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2009)

für wen ungesund?

uphill fahre ich zu 99,9% im stehen

und down fahre ich zu 99,9% hinter dem sattel

lg chris


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> natürlich uphill sattel höher, das klar
> 
> lg chris



ich mein den winkel den der sattel hat  
probier mal den sattel waagerecht zu stellen und im sitzen den uphill zu fahren, sparst einges an kraft 
sieht halt leider nicht mehr so "cool" aus wenn der sattel nach hinten steht.
ich fahr lieber den sattel flach als dass mit der zeit alles taub/tot ist untenrum ...


----------



## bernd_spiegel (18. Mai 2009)

evtl mag er ja auch nur das kribbeln wenn "er" wieder aufwacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_93 (18. Mai 2009)

@chrisRM6
Wo hast du das erste Bild gemacht ? (Ort)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Mai 2009)

Mmnjoa, der Sattelwinkel würde mir auch auf den Sack gehen 
trotz alle dem ein absolut geiles Bike

@switchNB
deine Bikes sind auch genial. Besonders das Element


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2009)

Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> @chrisRM6
> Wo hast du das erste Bild gemacht ? (Ort)



Ort gibt es da direkt keinen, ist zwischen Königsstuhl und Gaiberg, am langen Schotterweg, rechts neben der Straße von unten kommend

@all

ja den sattel werde ich n tick weiter gerade machen, aber echt nicht viel, sonst komme ich damit nicht klar und bei mir schläft wie gesagt nichts ein und es funktioniert alles bestens 

ich versteh eure sorgen, danke, aber mir geht es gut 

WIRKLICH 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mmnjoa, der Sattelwinkel würde mir auch auf den Sack gehen



hi hi und der souly sagt das du in sachen trockenem humor noch was von
uns lernen musst  hab mir vom bas aka maple leaf sagen lassen
das er ... ich meine manche leute es mögen wenn der sattel richtung poloch zeigt
po


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> hi hi und der souly sagt das du in sachen trockenem humor noch was von
> uns lernen musst  hab mir vom bas aka maple leaf sagen lassen
> das er ... ich meine manche leute es mögen wenn der sattel richtung poloch zeigt
> po



tzzz, soweit vorne kann ich ja nichtmal sitzen, dass der richtung anal eingang zeigt 

ideen habt ihr als 

lg chris


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Mai 2009)

Da ist ja mein Test-Alti  ...sehr feines Bike!




neikless schrieb:


> hi hi und der souly sagt das du in sachen trockenem humor noch was von uns lernen musst



Er lernt schnell,das ist auch gut so ...nur den Unterschied zwischen Vertex und Element muß man ihm mal noch beibringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2009)

ai....ein Gedankenfehler! Ich war nur geblendet von der Schönheit.


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2009)

das einzige, das mich am alti stört ist die ver****te schaltung 

bin eh kein freund von diesen schaltungen, aber dieser dreck am altitude bleibt sicher nicht solange dran, wie das bike bleibt 

vielleicht lass ich eine rohlauf verbauen 

lg chris


----------



## Sebastian_93 (19. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Ort gibt es da direkt keinen, ist zwischen Königsstuhl und Gaiberg, am langen Schotterweg, rechts neben der Straße von unten kommend
> lg chris


Achso ! Ich hätte es wo andert vermutet. Habe nämlich genau solche Baumstämme schon mal gesehen.


----------



## mmic77 (19. Mai 2009)

Ja, Baumstämme soll es in manchen Wäldern wirklich geben .

Ist ja nett, wie sehr sich alle um den Gesundheitszustand sorgen. Aber die Satteleinstellung sieht wirklich extremst aus.

Nebenbei mal mein Element TeamSc. Rahmen ist aus Mitte 2005, erste Generation mit Carbon-Sitzstreben.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## marathonflo (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## neikless (20. Mai 2009)

schönes element


----------



## MrFaker (20. Mai 2009)

meine 2 süssen zusammen 




























lg chris


----------



## BlueCloud (20. Mai 2009)

weil ich gerade das element da oben mit dem halb carbon hinterbau sehe...suche anstatt carbon das teil in alu und in weiß...hat jemand nen plan wo man das her bekommt?
denn das carbon ist einfach nur mal hässlich...


----------



## Standrohr (20. Mai 2009)

kann dir höchtens ein rocky händler über bikeaction bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2009)

Ach schön war`s gestern...

Nur wem gehört denn das Plastik Rocky? Dem Neikess kann`s nicht gehören, denn die pinken, roten, grünen, goldenen und türkisen parts fehlen ja an der XC Feile...


----------



## neikless (22. Mai 2009)

eigentlich hast du recht ... mal sehen bin soweit aber ganz glücklich
wie es ist , mein slayer ersatz da ich es ja dir verklaufen musste ...
alt und neu beides tolle bikes 

ich werde gleich mal eine runde auf den feldberg shreddern

schönes langes wochenende


----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...es ja dir verklaufen musste ...



Naja von müssen kann ja wohl keine Rede sein...



neikless schrieb:


> ich werde gleich mal eine runde auf den feldberg shreddern
> 
> schönes langes wochenende



Heute schon wieder? Ich konnte nach der Tour gestern kaum noch Treppensteigen. Würde heute nicht mal bis zur Applauskurve kommen...

Naja hast halt doch die derben Hulk-Schenkel!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. Mai 2009)

neuer LRS:





MfG


----------



## Standrohr (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2009)

War die letzten Tage etwas auf Tour
Slayer am Eibsee:





Element im Eschenlainetal:




Solo am Kesselbergsattel:


----------



## Deer (26. Mai 2009)

Hier mal das Rocky meiner Liebsten in süssen 15". Sie hat schon einiges umgebaut und es wird immer hübscher


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (29. Mai 2009)

Ja ich bin auch neidisch...


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Deine Flatyakzeptanz hat sich aber auch ganz schön verändert mit der Zeit


----------



## maple leaf (29. Mai 2009)

Man gewöhnt sich an alles... Wobei mir die 2010 Verstrebung im Hauptrahmen schon wieder äh momentan 0,0 gefällt!

Aber ob`s bei mir auch eins wird steht noch in den Sternen...


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Wann und wie es letztendlich kommen wird steht eh noch in den Sternen, 2010 sehr wahrscheinlich jedoch noch nicht


----------



## muttipullover (30. Mai 2009)

Hi,
mein Element ist heute fertig geworden. Ich mußte doch gleich mal eine kleine Fotorunde drehen und was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich soooo geil.  
Aber seht selbst:












Gewicht: 10,6kg. Ich freu mich!!!
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2009)

Die beiden silber/schwarzen Element Rahmen sehen so irre gut aus! 

@ deer
deine Süße kann super glücklich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Element ist heute fertig geworden. Ich mußte doch gleich mal eine kleine Fotorunde drehen und was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich soooo geil.
> Aber seht selbst:
> 
> ...


Ist schön geworden. Nette Chris King-Teilchen dran

V-Brakes hätte ich nicht mehr drangebaut, aber dafür hast Du es mal locker unter die 11 Kilo-Marke gedrückt


----------



## kiefaber (1. Juni 2009)

ist noch im aufbau kann mich noch nicht endscheiden welche nokonzüge weiß oder schwarz was meint ihr


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Juni 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> ist noch im aufbau kann mich noch nicht endscheiden welche nokonzüge weiß oder schwarz was meint ihr


Hinterbau=weiße Nokons / Vorne=schwarze Nokons


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juni 2009)

neu: lenker, vorbau, felgen, saint schaltwerk, paar titanschrauben, vorderreifen(FR version)... und 800g weniger, somit knapp unter 17kg!


----------



## kiefaber (1. Juni 2009)

ist ja eine gute überlegung wert


----------



## kiefaber (1. Juni 2009)




----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## neikless (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## Cuberius (3. Juni 2009)

@evil_rider:
Sehr schöne Fotos! Das Bike kommt echt super rüber!


----------



## k-nipser (3. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


>




  ---> wunderschönes Bike ---> mehr Fotos davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. Juni 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @evil_rider:
> Sehr schöne Fotos! Das Bike kommt echt super rüber!



danke... 2h hats gedauert bis ich mal ne location gefunden habe, die mir zusagte für neue bilder... immer wohnzimmer oder vor der haustür, ist auch kacke!


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> ---> wunderschönes Bike ---> mehr Fotos davon



Dem schließ ich mich neidvoll an - so geil! 
Kommste Sa nach O-Gau?


----------



## Cuberius (3. Juni 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> danke... 2h hats gedauert bis ich mal ne location gefunden habe, die mir zusagte für neue bilder... immer wohnzimmer oder vor der haustür, ist auch kacke!



Da hat sich das Suchen aber gelohnt. Stimmt schon, immer vor der Haustür ist langweilig. Werd mal gucken, ob ich für mein Rmx auch so schöne Bilder hinbekomme.


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juni 2009)

ja, war auch entspanntes suchen, bissl rumgerollert, nebenher eis essen usw.


----------



## Jako (4. Juni 2009)

das sieht doch geil aus oder?


----------



## neikless (4. Juni 2009)

das ist geil ! der mohrstefan ist echt ein profi  Augustiner immer griffbereit


----------



## Jako (4. Juni 2009)

....geschmack hast Du! bestes Bier der Welt


----------



## Xexano (4. Juni 2009)

Hält die Konstruktion auch beim richtigen DH? 
Dass das Bier etwas schäumt ist ja net soo schlimm, denn jedes Bier muss a scheene Schaumkrone obendrauf haben! 

Es ist nur sehr wichtig zu wissen, ob man mit dem Bier vorneweg auch bspw. O-Gau rocken kann. Oder Geiskopf (ulta wichtig für "You go first"... nach nem Schluck heißts dann "Ja klar!") ....

 

Achja.. nochwas: Es gibt auch vitaminreiches, isotonisches Bier vom Erdinger. Perfekt fürs Biken... da braucht man keine Energieriegel mehr!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juni 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> das sieht doch geil aus oder?



Schon ganz gut,ich finds so...





...allerdings noch geiler 



neikless schrieb:


> das ist geil ! der mohrstefan ist echt ein profi  Augustiner immer griffbereit


Die perfekte Vatertag-Version vom RMX,noch den Camelbaksauger reingehängt und ab geht die Luzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (4. Juni 2009)

Zu dem ganzen King-Fanatismus steuere ich nun auch noch etwas bei:


----------



## el Lingo (4. Juni 2009)

Ich halte gegen:


----------



## Jako (4. Juni 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Zu dem ganzen King-Fanatismus steuere ich nun auch noch etwas bei:



richtig gut  nur etwas verdreht eingepresst


----------



## Xexano (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, leider! Ich hatte es mir einpressen lassen. 

Merkt man aber beim fahren nicht!


----------



## luxuzz (4. Juni 2009)

Wo ihr gerade bei Thema Chris King seid, meiner verabschiedet sich :S
Fühlt sie wie beim Motorrad an wenn der Steuersatz ausgeschlagen ist, d.h. die gabel steckt manchmal einfach fest und ein flüssiges problemloses steuer zur seite ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Man merkt es zwar beim normalen Fahren weniger, allerdings beim sehr langsamen z.B. für Trails.
Wisst ihr an wen ich den schicken muss, wegen des Garantiefalles ?
Gruß


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juni 2009)

Würde mich an den Händler wenden, bei dem Du den Steuersatz gekauft hast und der sollte ihn dann zwecks Garantieabwicklung zu Cosmic Sports (Deutschlandvertrieb) schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (4. Juni 2009)

dann mach ich auch mal mit.

bester steuersatz ever  :


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Juni 2009)

wenn man schon dabei sind...


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juni 2009)

Zur Abwechslung wieder mal ein Fahrrad,


----------



## Knuut (5. Juni 2009)

Das sieht doch mal richtig legga aus


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juni 2009)

So, hab paar neue Sachen dran.

- Love the Ride Kettenstrebenschutz
- Carbon Flaschenhalter
- Carbonspacer
- Race Face Next SL Sattelstütze

Eine FunWorks Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner in Titan schwarz knapp 9 gramm glaube ich, ein weißer SLR Carbon-Sattel und ein Next SL Riserbar werden als nächstes kommen


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn du da tatsächlich nen schlanken Sattel verbaust ist das ein klasse Bike.


----------



## DON_D (5. Juni 2009)

@Giuliano.B

Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bike?


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juni 2009)

Jepp. Bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr Antriebsneutral. Bei steilen stufigen Uphills mit vielen Wurzeln bügelt das alles weg und schluckt dabei nicht viel mehr Kraft. Bergab sau wendig und neutral. Hatte sonst auch noch nie irgendwelche Probleme


----------



## mr320 (5. Juni 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> So, hab paar neue Sachen dran.
> 
> - Love the Ride Kettenstrebenschutz
> - Carbon Flaschenhalter
> ...



Hättest dir mal lieber den Rahmen in der richtigen Größe gekauft, oder?


----------



## DON_D (5. Juni 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Jepp. Bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr Antriebsneutral. Bei steilen stufigen Uphills mit vielen Wurzeln bügelt das alles weg und schluckt dabei nicht viel mehr Kraft. Bergab sau wendig und neutral. Hatte sonst auch noch nie irgendwelche Probleme



Gut! 
Ist die Stütze nicht etwas zu weit draußen??? Die kann doch max. 400mm lang sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juni 2009)

Jepp. Ist ´ne 400er und da würde noch gut was rausgehen. Ich finde die Rahmengröße ok. Ich habe von der Sitzposition keine Probleme und etwas kleiner ist es auch wendiger und verspielter


----------



## DON_D (6. Juni 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Jepp. Ist ´ne 400er und da würde noch gut was rausgehen. Ich finde die Rahmengröße ok. Ich habe von der Sitzposition keine Probleme und etwas kleiner ist es auch wendiger und verspielter



Schaut echt krass aus! Kaum zu glauben, dass bei der Stütze noch was geht!!! 
Hast Du andere Bremsen oder einfach nur die Scheiben gewechselt?


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Juni 2009)

Hatte von unten hochfotografiert. Da täuscht das vieleicht ein bisschen. Die kann wohl auch noch ca. 2cm runter. Habe die nur kurz gefahren ohne Klickies und mal lieber bissl weiter als zu wenig raus gemacht. Hab den Kram nur zusammengeschraubt und mich dann ums Switch gekümmert. Sind die originalen Bremsen. Habe hinten ´ne 160er und vorne ´ne 180er Alligator draufgemacht. Bremsentechnisch würde dem Element ´ne Formula R1 oder ´ne Elixier CR stehen. Die R1 ist halt sau leicht und porno. Aber dafür fast doppelt so teuer wie ´ne Elixier. Muss jetzt aber eh erstmal wieder sparen und die Finanzen erholen lassen. Hatte das Element gekauft, ein Switch aufgebaut und Klamotten etc. alles neu anschaffen müssen da ich erst wieder angefangen habe nach meinem Sturz damals. Hab ´nen Teil meiner Schutzausrüstung damals verschenkt bzw. der Kram war auch kaputt


----------



## kiefaber (7. Juni 2009)




----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Juni 2009)

So, letztes WE spontan mim kack eingestellten Radel in Willingen und Winterberg gewesen. Nur Hektik, keine Zeit zum schrauben.

Hab heute endlich neue Dämpferbuchsen reingemacht, die Klicks vom Dämpfer gezählt, Sag eingestellt etc. und neue Reifen aufgezogen. Vorne ´nen Swamp Thing und hinten High Roller. Nur an die Zugstufe von der Gabel muss ich nochma ran


----------



## Sw!tch (7. Juni 2009)

Sieht cool aus!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juni 2009)

Heute abgeholt! Der neue Touren-Freerider meiner Freundin! Man ist sie stolz  und mir ihrem geringen Gewicht fährt sie den Hinterbau auch Problemlos 
Quasi neu und zu einem hammer Preis den man nicht ablehnen konnte 

Die Gabel ist ein Traum! Ich bin richtig neidisch. 

Morgen gehts ans perfektionieren und abstimmen. Und dann ab in Wald


----------



## Standrohr (7. Juni 2009)

oh man, kannst dich echt glücklich schätzen das deine liebste deine Leidenschaft so mit dir teilt - ist gar nicht so einfach sowas zu finden.

aber bei den bikes... kein wunder. 

wirklich schee... eventuell andere reifen noch.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juni 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> oh man, kannst dich echt glücklich schätzen das deine liebste deine Leidenschaft so mit dir teilt - ist gar nicht so einfach sowas zu finden.
> 
> aber bei den bikes... kein wunder.
> 
> wirklich schee... eventuell andere reifen noch.



oh ja ich kann dir sagen, das bin ich auch!

ja das habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber die sind ganz schön leicht (560g) und sollen wohl irre Grip haben. Wir lassen sie erst mal drauf und schauen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (8. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> das ist geil ! der mohrstefan ist echt ein profi  Augustiner immer griffbereit



 OMG! 

Fender weg, sattel runter und dann bitte auch dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend reiten...!

Drogen passen,

bas


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2009)

... der hat deine tele´stütze noch mit 2 x hope gepimped


----------



## maple leaf (8. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... der hat deine tele´stütze noch mit 2 x hope gepimped



Macht aus dem Mooooooooooooohr-Enduro trotzdem noch keinen Freireiter...


----------



## dortmund biker (11. Juni 2009)

neu und noch orignalausgestattet: 













ich freue mich wie ein schneekönig.


----------



## bestmove (11. Juni 2009)

Sehr fein, vor allem die Alustreben anstelle von Carbon finde ich wesentlich besser. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. Juni 2009)

Sehr geil die Idee mim Ahornbaum . Hab auch einen im Garten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (11. Juni 2009)

danke.


----------



## MrFaker (13. Juni 2009)

die videos dazu findet ihr hier:

Klick

lg chris


----------



## Cuberius (13. Juni 2009)

Hab mir gerade die Videos angeschaut! Da bekommt man fernweh und Lust auf's radeln.
Von daher geh ich jetzt erstmal biken. 
Euch viel Spaß beim biken!


----------



## frezzy (15. Juni 2009)

hallo leute, hier mal mein fuhrpark

Slayer SXC von 2007
RMX Pro von 2004
Switch von 2007 (gerade aufgebaut)


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Juni 2009)

Geiler Fuhrpark, coole Katze


----------



## Giuliano.B (15. Juni 2009)

Schöne Räder. Aber auch ein schöner Fleck an dem du wohnst


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (15. Juni 2009)

du hast ja auch nicht zuviel Geld oder?!?!


----------



## monacofranze (15. Juni 2009)

eher zu wenig...ich vermisse das altitude und ein flatline sowie flow


----------



## MrFaker (15. Juni 2009)

schöner fuhrpark, trifft exakt meinen geschmack 

update, neuer LRS + zahnkranz 







jaja, der rote rand am reifen  wenn ich meine mal alle abgefahren habe kommt ein schwarzer versprochen! 

ne kurze OT frage, wegen den buchsen an der VA, die auf die nabe kommen.. an der QR20 Nabe war diese verbaut:






nun habe ich eine mitgelieferte von mavic benutzt..






kann ich das lassen?

lg chris


----------



## NumForte (16. Juni 2009)

@frezzy
Vollgeile teile und das gegend traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frezzy (16. Juni 2009)

@all  DANKE!!!
zur gegend - komme aus dem Salzkammergut in Oberösterreich falls das jemand kennt? vll. aus den nachrichten der deutsche ex kanzler oder so (kohl) macht immer ganz in der nähe urlaub.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2009)

Soll auch hier nicht fehlen:


----------



## dortmund biker (20. Juni 2009)

geiles teil.


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (20. Juni 2009)

Gude 

Meins ist noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit. Wollte eigentlich den Sommer noch fahren.


----------



## NumForte (21. Juni 2009)

Na endlich mein neuer Fahrrad xD
bin für jeder verbesserung vorschlag bereit 









Später mach ich bessere fotos!
Grüs Num


----------



## Jambo12 (21. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein neues


----------



## dortmund biker (21. Juni 2009)

sehr schön mit der boxxer!
und @ numforte - ohne schloß wär es nur halb so schwer. 
ansonsten: klickies, nobby nics und vllt andere schalthebel, ich mag diesen dualcontrol kram nicht - der schlackert so rum bei richtigen trails.


----------



## Jambo12 (21. Juni 2009)

danke


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Juni 2009)

Am Flatline gefällt mir der Sattel nicht, sonst ists richtig gut!


Beim Vertex würde ich als erste Verbesserung gleich mal einen Deutschkurs für den Fahrer vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (21. Juni 2009)

Danke Ikonoklast,

vielleich können wir ja mal fahren wenn es am feuerberg noch was wird


----------



## NumForte (21. Juni 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Beim Vertex würde ich als erste Verbesserung gleich mal einen Deutschkurs für den Fahrer vorschlagen.



das lass ich gleich im Rubrik "NO COMMENT"  => http://de.euronews.net/nocomment/

der nächste passt besser  http://de.euronews.net/nocomment/2009/06/15/mexiko/


@dortmund biker
Danke für deine Vorschläge, das hab ich auch vor, nur wollte wissen, welche komponenten einzubauen.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Juni 2009)




----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2009)

sehe ich da einen fox dämpfer und eine mz gabel ?


----------



## bestmove (22. Juni 2009)

Das wäre ja Stilbruch


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt völlig Recht...aber es ist ja nicht meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (22. Juni 2009)

Da seh ich ja einen Ardent Pnö.
Wo hast du denn den her Soulbrother, mein Händler hat probleme den über den offiziellen vertrieb von maxxis zu beziehen.


----------



## MrFaker (22. Juni 2009)

als die 3kg dreck abgewaschen waren lief es auch wieder besser  

lg chris


----------



## Doc Roots (22. Juni 2009)

leider ist der Rahmen mittlerweile gerissen....


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Da seh ich ja einen Ardent Pnö.
> Wo hast du denn den her Soulbrother, mein Händler hat probleme den über den offiziellen vertrieb von maxxis zu beziehen.



Ich hab den Satz schon etwas länger hier rumliegen gehabt


----------



## Switchy (23. Juni 2009)

Achso.. =) aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Cuberius (23. Juni 2009)




----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Juni 2009)

Slayer SXC im Flower-Power remix...









Tüdelü, 

Mario


----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2009)

naja, bisschen kitschig oder eher kindisch? 

lg chris


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juni 2009)

Das Urswitch ist halt mal megaporno. Oldschool vom feinsten . Das RMX ist auch fein. Das Slayer ist mir zu bunt


----------



## Switchy (23. Juni 2009)

Die Felgen sind geil Mario.
Wo hast du die denn aufgetrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. Juni 2009)

hi mario tausche flug nach whistler gegen dein pipi langstrumpf slayer


----------



## NumForte (24. Juni 2009)

nete kindergarten slayer  ne ernst der ist mir auch zu bunt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2009)

ach du Sch****!! 
Die Felgen, die Griffe und der Kettenstrebenschutz 

ansonsten finde ich den SE Rahmen mitlerweile auch sehr anschaulich  


die Gabel im Switch ist ein Traum! Hast du gut aufgemotzt Souli 

und das RMX R2 sieht man wirklich selten. Das sieht auch noch so neu aus.


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> naja, bisschen kitschig oder eher kindisch?
> 
> lg chris



Kindisch?  Man ist immer so alt wie Man(n) sich fühlt 



Switchy schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind geil Mario.
> Wo hast du die denn aufgetrieben?



Prototypen von Bellacoola im Blümchen Design 



neikless schrieb:


> hi mario tausche flug nach whistler gegen dein pipi langstrumpf slayer



Das muss aber dann auch ein erste Klasse Flug mit rund um versorgung und eigenem Sitzplatz für mein Bike sein 



NumForte schrieb:


> nete kindergarten slayer  ne ernst der ist mir auch zu bunt



Ich sag ja immer... "Farbe bekennen" Schwarz kann jeder 

Danke erstmal an alle


----------



## NumForte (24. Juni 2009)

Bitte schön


----------



## kiefaber (24. Juni 2009)

fertig wiegt 10,2 kg


----------



## NumForte (24. Juni 2009)

[*quote*​=*kiefaber*​;6057595]fertig wiegt 10,2 kg[/*quote*​]
*bhoa*​ geil der *blizzard*​ !!!  ein *Traum*​ aus *stahl*​


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Juni 2009)

Wieder mal ein Kunstwerk vollbracht!!

Slayer SS Special Edition,









servus, 
Mario


----------



## MrFaker (26. Juni 2009)

sieht schon besser aus 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corpsegrinder (26. Juni 2009)

Hast wohl im moment ne kreative phase

Schicke bikes haste da


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2009)

njoa SE Rahmen ist cool 
welche Breite hat der Lenker denn jetzt?


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Slayer SXC im Flower-Power remix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Kunstwerk vollbracht!!
> 
> Slayer SS Special Edition,
> 
> ...



Alter,so langsam bekomm ich einen Farbflash von deinen Kreationen   auf jeden fall "Mut zur Lücke" und das ist mal richtig cool 

Den Slayer SS hast du schön tief gebaut,perfekte Geo


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2009)

also mir wäre es zu tief und zu breit vorne.


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Juni 2009)

Es kann vorne nicht tief genug sein!! 
Breit ist es da habt ihr recht. Muss ich selber erst schauen, ob mir das taugt. Momentan fahr ich den Atlas FR Lenker noch in Originalbreite !!785mm!! Werd mal schauen ob ich zurecht komme. Zur Not, so ein Lenker ist gleich kürzer 

peace,


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Juni 2009)

Corpsegrinder schrieb:


> Hast wohl im moment ne kreative phase
> 
> Schicke bikes haste da



Im Moment!?!
Meine Bikes sind immer kreativ.. 

Aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (26. Juni 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Kunstwerk vollbracht!!



wie bescheiden  .

@TurboLenzen:

Gibt es den Atlas FR Lenker schon regulär in Deutschland, also für uns 0815 biker die keine teamfahrer sind  ?
Und kannst Du bitte etwas zum Gewicht des Lenkers sagen. Vielen Dank. 

Schöne bikes hast Du


----------



## NumForte (27. Juni 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Im Moment!?!
> Meine Bikes sind immer kreativ..
> 
> Aber danke



Aber hallo  
der neueste ist richtig geil sehr fresche farben 
bin jetzt aber naidisch saga mal biste von Rocky gesponsert oder wat?
end cool...
wenn ich nächste mal im garmisch bin lässt du mich nen runde machen!?!? 
Übrigens morgen lass ich neue fotos hier, von mein Vertex 50 (06) 
jetzt mit Shimano XT schalthebeln und Formula K18 180/180


----------



## GM210 (27. Juni 2009)

NumForte schrieb:


> saga mal biste von Rocky gesponsert oder wat?



So ist es.


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> wie bescheiden  .
> 
> @TurboLenzen:
> 
> ...



Bin zwar nicht der Herr Lenzen, aber ich habe letztes Wochenende mit einem Mitarbeiter von BA sprechen können. Die Lenker wiegen ungekürzt 330g und sollen - ausgehend vom letzten We - in ca. 2 Wochen erhältlich sein. Angeblich befinden sie sich schon auf dem Weg zu den Händlern.

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die grüne Variante holen für mein Slayer, vielleicht auch orange...oder blau...


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Juni 2009)

Das trifft schon ganz gut zu!  330g ungekürzt ist richtig.
Meines Wissens sind die Lenker gerade auf dem Weg von Canada nach Deutschland. Ich schätze die Auslieferung zum Handel erfolgt nächste bis spätestens übernächste Woche!? Also bis Mitte Juli sind sie denke ich auf jeden Fall erhältlich...
Ob allerdings schon alle Farben lieferbar sein werden ist fraglich. Race Face hat bis vor kurzem die Produktion einzelner Farben noch nicht 100%ig abgeschlossen. Also ob z.B. Orange und Grün schon dabei sein wird muss man abwarten. Aber kommen werden sie!!!
Am besten jetzt schon mal zum Händler gehen und vorbestellen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass sie sehr schnell vergriffen sein werden!?

Bis dahin,


----------



## kiefaber (27. Juni 2009)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2009)

also das SE Model ist echt mal erste Sahne  damit kannste dich sehen lassen ;-)


----------



## Cuberius (28. Juni 2009)

Das Slayer SS gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Sehr gute Farbkombination! 
Beim SXC sind nur die Felgen zu bunt, ansonsten gefällt's.


----------



## ren` (28. Juni 2009)

Mein Neues <3


----------



## NumForte (28. Juni 2009)

Heute erste probe mit die neue Bremsen und schaltung 
an Wannsee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke_montana (30. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Blizzard. Habe ich diesen Sommer zus. geschraubt


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön. Ich träume momentan auch von einem Blizzard (oder Vertex?). Falls jemand was anzubieten hat - immer her damit.


----------



## NumForte (30. Juni 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ich träume momentan auch von einem Blizzard (oder Vertex?). Falls jemand was anzubieten hat - immer her damit.



Thja wenn du vor 3 ​Wochen​ mit versteigerst hätte, bei Ebay k​önntest du es haben !


----------



## Niggels (30. Juni 2009)

Mein neues RMX in einer Sonderedition, die so nur am Element 2007 gab...
















Rahmen: 	Rocky Mountain RMX Tribal 						
Gabel:	Rock Shox Totem Solo-Air                			
Dämpfer:	Marzocchi Rocco R TST 						
Bremsen:	Avid Code 203/185mm						
Nabe Vr:	Sun Ringlé Abbah								
Felge Vr:	Dt Swiss 5.1 
Nabe Hr:	Hope Pro II 150x12
Felge Hr:	Mavic EX 721								
Speichen:	Dt Swiss Comp								 Nippel:	Messing Schwarz Gold							
Vorbau:	Sunline V1							
Lenker:	Sunline V1									
Steuersatz:	FSA Orbit							
Kurbel: 	Race Face Atlas Fr 36t 83mm						
KeFü/Bash:	Nc17 Stinger, Shaman Racing Bash					
Pedale:	CrankBros. 5050x								
Schalthebel:Sram X.9									
Schaltwerk:Sram X.9									
Kassette: 	Shimano XT								
Kette: 	Shimano XT								
Sattelstütze:Race Face Atlas								
Sattel:	WTB Pure V								
Reifen: 	Maxxis Minion Fr 2.35 							
Griffe:	Odi Rogue	

Gewicht weiß ich nicht genau

Grüße Niklas


----------



## exto (30. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön geworden!  Schon richtig rangenommen? Wie funzt die Solo-Air?

Musst du mir mal zum testen ausleihen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Juni 2009)

hohooo wo du den wohl her hast  

hast du schick aufgebaut 
nur der komische Kettenstrebenschutz nervt


----------



## el Lingo (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, wo kommt es blos her??? Sieht cool aus, ich hätte zwar eine weisse Gabel eingebaut, aber das ist nur meine Idee. Ich dachte, es würde länger dauern, bis es fertig wird, aber so ist es umso besser. Sehe ich das richtig, Deister? Den kenne ich nur zu gut und da war ich schon so viele Male. Wenn Du wohnst, vielleicht sehen wir uns mal und ich kann mal ne Runde fahren...


----------



## Niggels (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch gedacht es dauert den ganzen Sommer, aber umso besser, dass es jetzt fertig ist. Hast du eigendlich Bilder von deinem Aufbau? Würd mich mal interessieren. Ich bin ab und zu mal im Deister unterwegs. Ab und zu nur, weil ich etwas weiter weg wohne leider. Aber das lässt sich bestimt mal einrichten. Schau dochmal im Deister Thread in der Norddeutschland Rubrik nach. Da verabreden wir uns regelmößig zum "Biken im Deister".

MfG


----------



## SBIKERC (2. Juli 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Mein neues RMX in einer Sonderedition, die so nur am Element 2007 gab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




super selten dieses Limitet RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (2. Juli 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Kunstwerk vollbracht!!
> 
> Slayer SS Special Edition,
> 
> ...



du kriegst aber auch jedes Limitet  bzw Sonderlackierung (weiß nicht ob das gelbe ein Limitet ist)


----------



## el Lingo (2. Juli 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> super selten dieses Limitet RMX



Das ist untertrieben, gibt es so nur 1 Mal


----------



## neikless (2. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mir einen " sticker " aufs oberrohr klebe ist meins auch einzigartig ? 

trotzdem wirklich schön . neidlose anerkennung !


----------



## Switchy (2. Juli 2009)

Ja eine sehr schöne gestaltung des rahmens.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juli 2009)

duke_montana schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir echt total gut. Gut, ein paar Komponenten könnte man noch edler machen...Hope Bremsen, King Steuersatz, Thomson Stütze.

Bin auf Updates gespannt!


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Juli 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das ist untertrieben, gibt es so nur 1 Mal



wauh...sonst verbinde ich diese Lackierung mit dem Vertex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (5. Juli 2009)

so nach ein paar updates jetzt auf 15,72kg


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Juli 2009)

Rahmen steht zum Verkauf:



Und dieser auch:


----------



## 2o83 (5. Juli 2009)

Welche Rahmengrösse hat denn das Slayer Team und was ist deine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Juli 2009)

Bitte pm!


----------



## Scheibenheizer (6. Juli 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse hat denn das Slayer Team und was ist deine Preisvorstellung?



Gleiche Frage!


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Juli 2009)

Rahmengröße 19 Zoll!
Preis pm!

Grüße


----------



## duke_montana (8. Juli 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Gefällt mir echt total gut. Gut, ein paar Komponenten könnte man noch edler machen...Hope Bremsen, King Steuersatz, Thomson Stütze.
> 
> Bin auf Updates gespannt!



Die Juicy 7 Bremsen müssen erstmal für paar Kilometer reichen =) King Steuersatz und Thomson Stütze werde ich nächsten Frühling aufrüsten.
Sattel ist atm ein Specialized Alias Titan


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Juli 2009)

Heute bei ´nem schnellen Stück hats mich auf einmal zerrissen. Hab ein paar Meter hintemr Rad gelegen und hab nicht begriffen wieso ich gestürzt bin. Nachdem ich einen Moment dagelegen hab und mich gesammelt hatte bin ich aufgestanden und sah den Ast halt zwischen Gabel und Laufrad. Hätte ich kein Jacket angehabt hätte es anders ausgesehen. Hab ein paar blaue Flecken, die Schürfwunde vom Protektor und an der Seite bissl und das Fußgelenk tut weg.


----------



## NumForte (12. Juli 2009)

Autsch  das ist böse... haste glück gehabt  gute besserung


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Juli 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (13. Juli 2009)

Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Heftig. Wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## dortmund biker (19. Juli 2009)

update:
-guter alter cc-sattel
-schwalbe fatal bert 2,4" snakeskin
-formula oro k24 carbon mit 185mm avid scheiben
-fsa carbonspacer für übern vorbau --> tiefere front 
-rocky mtn kettenstrebenschutz 






 

 



außerdem noch dreck  und ne wackelnde steckachse


----------



## neikless (20. Juli 2009)

saubermachen, festzschrauben, weiterfahren ... ach vergiss das sauber machen !


----------



## dortmund biker (20. Juli 2009)

wie denn bitte festschrauben?
das ding dreht durch wegen dem tollen drehmomentmechanismus und zwar bevor sie richtig fest ist...


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juli 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> -schwalbe fatal bert 2,4" snakeskin




Fatal Bert  Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juli 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Fatal Bert  Wie geil ist das denn?


Den kennst du wohl noch nicht 


*Kleiner Beitrag aus der Ferne nach dem ersten Tag auf den Whistlertrails,welche furztrocken und entsprechend staubig sind :
*



...noch ist alles heile!


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2009)

Sehen ja noch gut aus, auf jeden Fall besser als meins nach dem Wochenende:


----------



## Jako (25. Juli 2009)

Rocky Mountain


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Juli 2009)

Gestern in Willingen. Am Freitag kam mein Diabolusvorbau und das Switch ist fertig. Das war das einzige was mir nicht gefallen hatte der alte Nope. Hat sau Bock gemacht. Sogar auf der Downhillstrecke in Willingen hat es eine gute Figur gemacht . Ist nur wohl leider die erste und letzte Saison mit ihm. Nächstes Jahr gibts das Flatline Pro mit 40 von ´nem Kumpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (2. August 2009)




----------



## RattleHead (2. August 2009)




----------



## Soulbrother (2. August 2009)




----------



## santo77 (2. August 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


>



ist das rot der kurbel mit dem rot des slayer sxc identisch?


----------



## blaubaer (2. August 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> ist das rot der kurbel mit dem rot des slayer sxc identisch?




da ich kein SXC habe kann ich dies nicht beantworten


----------



## Cuberius (2. August 2009)

@Soulbrother:
Mit der Aussicht von Whistler haste gegenüber dem RMX-Bild echt noch einen draufgesetzt. 

Beides echt schöne Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2009)

mein Flatline hat seine Sache echt gut gemacht in Whistler
sehr schön funktionierender Rahmen 





trotzdem musste es erst mal wieder meinem Traum aller Träume weichen 
ich hatte mal wieder auf etwas verspieltereres


----------



## Standrohr (8. August 2009)

alle teile des flattys ins RMX?

welcher Rahmen sagt dir denn nach ausführlichen testfahrten mehr zu

Flatty/RMX

optisch hat aufjedenfall das flatty gewonnen


----------



## Cuberius (8. August 2009)

standrohr schrieb:


> optisch hat aufjedenfall das flatty gewonnen



nein


----------



## Scheibenheizer (9. August 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> nein



Stimmt!


----------



## neikless (9. August 2009)

RMX


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. August 2009)

@ Standrohr
jup alle Teile ans RMX

Beide, wobei ich das RMX minimal bevorzuge! 
Sie haben beide ihre Vorteile!
Will ich richtig DH fahren und bin auf Schnelligkeit aus! 
Flatline

Will ich in Bikepark oder auf die Trails um einfach nur Spaß zu haben, nicht so auf die Zeiten achte und mit viel Fun die DH`s runter! 
RMX 

Das RMX ist eine richtig verspielte kleine Sau 
Das Flatline ist echt mehr DH und lass laufen 

Beim nächsten mal Whistler das RMX, da die Trails da doch verwinkelter und sprunglastiger sind!
Beim nächsten mal Porte du Soleil das Flatline, da die Trails da eher weitläufiger und teilweise schneller sind.

Meine Meinung!


----------



## neikless (10. August 2009)

das spricht für whistler , also für mich !
wobei wenn ich so an den neuen DH denke ...


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. August 2009)

War leider schon bissl dunkel und hab ´ne kack Kamera. Ein paar Gruppenbilder und vom Flatline


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. August 2009)

Hier mal ein besseres. Bin heute das zweite mal mit dem Flatty gefahren. An die Bremse erstmal gewöhnen und einstellen und vorne den Swampthing runter und Highroller drauf bei dem Wetter. Hätte nie gedacht was so ein Apparat kann. LmaA. Wo ich beim Switch schon gerudert hab, bügelt das alles platt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (28. August 2009)

Geile parts 

Ich würde den Dämpfer allerdings lieber im ersten Loch fahren. Aber das ist, wie vieles, ja Geschmackssache.

Ich wünsche viel Spass mit dem Hobel!


----------



## GM210 (28. August 2009)

Schieb' ich meins nochmal hier in den thread:


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. August 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Geile parts
> 
> Ich würde den Dämpfer allerdings lieber im ersten Loch fahren. Aber das ist, wie vieles, ja Geschmackssache.
> 
> Ich wünsche viel Spass mit dem Hobel!



thx. Meinst du mit "im ersten" das Loch Richtung  Gabel oder Hinterbau? Sry bin jetzt erst zweimal kurz gefahren und konnte mich noch kaum mit dem Flatty beschäftigen *gg*. War jetzt voll mit XC-Marathons eingespannt

@ GM. Du fährst hinten den Minion Front? Wie bist du mit den Reifen aufm Flatty zufrieden?


----------



## GM210 (30. August 2009)

Mit dem "ersten" Loch meine ich das Loch in Richtung Gabel. So wie es bei mir auch eingestellt ist. Ich hab es im Flatlinethread schon gepostet, aber hier bekommst Du alle Infos über Dein bike: http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Tech-Newsletter_04_08.pdf

Zum Reifen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich bin auch den Minion rear gefahren und den High Roller gefahren und mir gefällt die Kombination aus beiden Vorderreifen am Rad am besten. Der Rollwiderstand ist etwas geringer auch wenn ich das auf ner DH Strecke nicht wirklich merke. (Im Vergleich zum Minion rear)

Bei mir ist das alles so eine Gefühlssache. Ich muss es mögen. Ich könnte jetzt nacherzählen was im Forum zu dieser Kombination steht, aber sooo grosse Unterschiede konnte ich nicht entdecken.


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. August 2009)

kk thx. Vor allem für´s PDF. Bin ja mim Switch vorne dauernd Swamp Thing gefahren. Bei dem trockenen und harten jetzt muss der aber runter. Zum Einschießen mit dem Flatty will ich da auch keine Experimente machen. Dachte früher immer die Löcher wirken sich auch auf den Federweg aus. Dabei nur die Geometrie. Muss ich mal rumexperimentieren. Wenn ich da an Bad Wildad denke....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. August 2009)

kleiner Tipp von mir: vorderstes Loch in Wildbad währe sinnvoll!
welche Länge hastn du bei der Kurbel?


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (31. August 2009)

RM Vertex RSL


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. August 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> RM Vertex RSL



GEIL


----------



## Jendo (31. August 2009)

Wunderbares Vertex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. September 2009)

mitten in der Pfalz mein Rocky Vertex @ Home......., leider nur mit Handykamera ;-) und für alle die , die wissen wollen wie es innen aussieht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12147


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (5. September 2009)

Wow, geiles Tipi, und schönes Pferd davor, zähle mich auch zu den Hillbillis, würde das Ganze so auf dem Drachenfels aufbauen, ein Traum.

Grüße vom Haardtcorebiker


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2009)

Fertig!
Jetzt geht es den Muskeln noch mehr an den Kragen


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2009)

Schöne Maschine!


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. September 2009)

Geile Sch.... Ich träume ja auch von einem schönen Rocky Rennrad . Hab aber eigendlich keie Zeit, Geld, Platz. Erstmal muss sich das Flatty etablieren und muss die Schule auf die Reihe bringen bevor ich über anderes nachdenke


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

Schule, was ist das? Nico, sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (9. September 2009)

Schule ist das, was Du immer nur von aussen gesehen hast!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

ja stimmt! Mein Dr. Pr. Titel ist mir schon in die Wiege gelegt worden...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2009)

danke Jungs.
Ja mit dem Rad hatte ich wieder sehr viel Glück.
Ich bin noch nicht mehr als 0,5 km damit gefahren. Das Wochenende kommt!


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Schule, was ist das? Nico, sehr schöner Aufbau!



Fernstudium, das das nötige Kleingeld für Spielzeuge da ist. Dafür rauben die oft Motivation zum Lernen


----------



## Jako (10. September 2009)

hab was neues zum freeriden und für den bikepark..... gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (10. September 2009)

schöner aufbau da oben 

mein, Slayer ist nach dem wiederaufbau leider noch immer nicht ganz fertig, bzw etwas kamerascheu 

dafür hats beim Altitude die herbstkolektion gegeben in sachen bereifung 





Neu:
- vo Ardent 2.4"
- hi Advantage 2.25" da der 2.4er leider nicht reinpasst, ein Ardent 2.4" könnte ganz knapp passen ...
- Lenker, Evolve AM Low Riser, wieder das Originalteil, in der hoffnung das knirschen in vorderen bikegegend verschwindet, dem war leider nicht so  . fährt sich aber gut mit dem neuen teil, dank etwas mehr breite und anderem winkel


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. September 2009)

@ Jako. Wo hastn den Steuersatz her? Kumpel baut sich den Rahmen auch gerade auf. Hat schon die bleue Atlaskurbel und den Lenker und hätte am liebten auch ´nen blauen ChrisKing. Er hat bisher aber noch keinen 1.5 in blau gefunden


----------



## Jako (10. September 2009)

...meiner war bei cosmicsports (importeur von CK) lieferbar, man kann da selber anrufen und die lieferbarkeit der farben checken - dann zun händler und bestellen..... gruß jako


----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

neu alte  LIEBE


----------



## Jako (10. September 2009)

hi neikless, das braune wollte ich auch mal - habe damals zu lange überlegt - dann gab es keins mehr. ich würde mir die alten deemax reinbauen - zum braun sau geil! gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

bbbbuuuaaaaa schüttel schüttel ..... danke nett gemeint aber deeeeeemääääxxxx igitt !


----------



## Jendo (10. September 2009)

Wahnsinn!
Einfach nur TOP.
Viel Spaß damit.
mfg
Jendo


----------



## RattleHead (10. September 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25142


----------



## el Lingo (10. September 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> @ Jako. Wo hastn den Steuersatz her? Kumpel baut sich den Rahmen auch gerade auf. Hat schon die bleue Atlaskurbel und den Lenker und hätte am liebten auch ´nen blauen ChrisKing. Er hat bisher aber noch keinen 1.5 in blau gefunden



Lass den King sein und besorg Dir einen von Reset!


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. September 2009)

Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Er braucht ´nen Reduziersteuersatz. da er ´ne 1 1/8" Gabel hat. Aber die bei chainreaction sind ja welche. Thx


----------



## el Lingo (11. September 2009)

Gibt es auch von Reset


----------



## neikless (11. September 2009)

... und von ACROS ! AH25 und Ai25 glaub ich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. September 2009)

Ah15R


----------



## Saeckl (11. September 2009)

*Bin gerade mit dem Aufbau meines Slayer fertig geworden.(VR ist noch beim zentrieren.)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saeckl (11. September 2009)




----------



## Giuliano.B (12. September 2009)

Sry, aber ich finde das Teil ist schlimm aufgebaut. Ist das ´ne Shiver?


----------



## Saeckl (12. September 2009)

Ist eine DNM USD-180


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. September 2009)

naja ich sags mal sanft... hab schon schönere gesehen


----------



## gobo (12. September 2009)

da sind zum glück die geschmäcker verschieden.
gabel und laufräder ändern und du wirst sehen das es gleich viiiiiiel besser aussieht.was hängt den da am unterrohr??

mfg


----------



## rockyoernie (12. September 2009)

im dunkeln sieht´s doch toll aus ..weiss gar nicht was die alle wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (12. September 2009)

Das erinnert mich an die Versuche von vor 8 Jahren als bei den Anfängen man alles mögliche an Fullyrahmen so DH-tauglich mie möglich gemacht hat.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. September 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> was hängt den da am unterrohr??



sieht nachner Luftpumpe aus


----------



## Saeckl (12. September 2009)

Nein das ist ein Faltschloss. Muß ja schließlich gesichert werden!


----------



## Lemmi26 (12. September 2009)

puh, also ich find das bike auch ein wenig...naja wie soll ich sagen..herb?!


----------



## SchrottRox (12. September 2009)

Ach...vielleicht liegts auch nur an der Umgebung...

Mal eines von gestern Mittag. Ist am Lago di Caldonazzo:


----------



## rockyoernie (12. September 2009)

das ist das 1. foto wo das rad mal richtig geil aussieht  .. krieg irgendwie auch immer nur blöde fotos hin .. hab auch das gleiche bike


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. September 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> vor 8 Jahren als bei den Anfängen




?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. September 2009)

Saeckl schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein Faltschloss. Muß ja schließlich gesichert werden!



ach stimmt des is des Bordo Schloss von Abus, ne?


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. September 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> ?



Meinen Anfängen und den von anderen die alles mögliche irgendwie DH-lastiger umgebaut haben


----------



## testtesttest (14. September 2009)

2001er Element TSC:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2009)

mal sehen ob es dieses Jahr noch mal warm genug ist damit ich es anziehen kann


----------



## gobo (14. September 2009)

na mr.freeride was willste für das t-shirt haben?


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (14. September 2009)

perfekt für dem Indian Summer...


----------



## Giuliano.B (14. September 2009)

testtesttest schrieb:


> 2001er Element TSC:



Schöne Lackierung. Hab ich auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. September 2009)

Schönes Shirt. Dazu passt ja ein Urlaubsfoto aus dem sonnigen Nelson.




(erster Versuch eines Panoramabildes)


----------



## neikless (14. September 2009)

... würde mir gern das shirt vom leib reissen ,(obwohl super chic)
und dann mit den hippies durch Nelson tanzen ... 
besser als Nelson geht nicht !


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... würde mir gern das shirt vom leib reissen ,(obwohl super chic)
> und dann mit den hippies durch Nelson tanzen ...
> besser als Nelson geht nicht !



100% Zustimmung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. September 2009)

@ gobo
5000 Dollar
oder einen bezahlten Whistler Urlaub 

PN!


----------



## gobo (15. September 2009)

ja das hab ich mir gedacht,warum frag ich eigentlich?


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (15. September 2009)

da wir gerade bei seltene stücke sind,habe ich hier auch was für die
marzzochi fraktion und hat irgendwie auch mit rocky zu tun:


----------



## Cuberius (15. September 2009)

Das RMX-Shirt ist echt der Hammer. Gibt's das irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Standrohr (15. September 2009)

die zocchi jacke ist geil

nur hätten sie sich das Bomber sparen sollen, für nichtkenner wirkts so bissl wie ne Hooligan Jacke

aber gefällt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2009)

Mein All Mountain-Freeride Traum mit neuer 2010 FOX und neuem überarbeitetem Hinterbau. 

Die Gabel ist ein Traum und der Hinterbau funktioniert auch viel besser.


----------



## Standrohr (16. September 2009)

bombe 

auch wenn ich einige teile nicht verbauen würde


----------



## blaubaer (16. September 2009)

schön in szene gestellt 

was oder wiso funktioniert denn der hinterbau besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemmi26 (16. September 2009)

**** is das ein geiles gerät!


----------



## marathonflo (16. September 2009)

Jetzt ist sie da und im Bike: Die RF NEXT SL in der "Custom Edition":









Ein schönes Teil, 692g incl. Kettenblätter und Innenlager (Hope)!


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. September 2009)

Übel. Das erste mal das ich das Teil nicht auf ´nem Werbefoto sehe sondenr wo in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. September 2009)

danke Jungs!
Lass mich raten......z.B. die Bremsen? 

@blaubaer
die Verstrebungen vom Hauptlager zum Hinterbau sind nun dicker geworden. Das war ja quasi die Sollbruchstelle bei den meisten.
Ich kann mir nur erklären das die Funktion besser geworden ist, da keine großen Verwindungen an der Stelle mehr statt finden.

Ich musste alles an Duchschlagsschutz und ProPedal reindrehen damit ich die nötige Progression annährend erreiche. Nun muss ich sogar überall wieder etwas rausnehmen.

Die Stroker ACE würden dem Rad jetzt aich richtig gut stehen 
Die gehen am RMX so irre gut 


das Vertex ist ja auch schon wieder ein Traum!


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2009)

übergeil mit der neuen gabel


----------



## gobo (17. September 2009)

hi

kann man das slayer "cult" mit dem slayer ss vergleichen??
ich frage aus dem grund weil ich mein switch ersetzen möchte
und nicht genau weiss welchen ich nehmen soll.


besten dank


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. September 2009)

ich bin noch kein SS gefahren und die Geometriedaten habe ich auch noch nicht verglichen.

Da man das SS noch mehr beanspruchen kann und der Hinterbau anscheinend funktioniert geht es wohl tierisch ab!


----------



## rockyoernie (17. September 2009)

geheimes 2011er model ..slayer xx se ltd


----------



## rockyoernie (17. September 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/468972


----------



## gobo (17. September 2009)

ich finds schön das einige leute ihren spass dran haben andere zu verarschen,aber der name sagt alles

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. September 2009)

Zu den Bild kann ich auch nur sagen,siehe meine Singnatur!


----------



## neikless (18. September 2009)

Du bist wohl Reiseleiter ?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Du bist wohl Reiseleiter ?



Nein, Filmfreak. Das ist ein Zitat aus " Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"


----------



## blaubaer (19. September 2009)

Rocky Duo, ready for Castellane


----------



## numinisflo (19. September 2009)

Beide Räder sind sehr schön. Viel Spaß!


----------



## The_Freak (20. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Switch mit neuer Gabel...







Heute abend die erste runde gedreht. und es geht jetzt sooo viel besser.


----------



## bestmove (20. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Grüße aus dem Valli del Pasubio


----------



## SchrottRox (21. September 2009)

Dann folgt von mir ein Gruß aus dem Valle del Lastego:






Leider bei Regen - dafür sind die Reifen schön sauber


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. September 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder was...









later, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (27. September 2009)

FatBoy!


----------



## neikless (28. September 2009)

Mario , das kannst du aber besser 
wenigstens ne orange Gabel noch dann isses rund 
aber ich hab schöne schöneres von dir gesehen ...

schöne slayer/switch fotos da ober


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. September 2009)

Ich weiß neikless! Bewusst wollte ich mal was anderes machen. Nicht ganz so funky wie mein restlicher Fuhrpark. Für den Herbst aber sicher ganz geil!! Ein orangener Atlas FR Lenker fehlt vielleicht noch. Dann is gut


----------



## Nofaith (28. September 2009)

Wird den einen oder anderen nerven, aber gehört auch in 'ne Galarie


----------



## Standrohr (28. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Mario , das kannst du aber besser
> wenigstens ne orange Gabel noch dann isses rund
> aber ich hab schöne schöneres von dir gesehen ...
> 
> schöne slayer/switch fotos da ober



ne, endlich hat er mal was schönes aufgebaut


----------



## rockyoernie (1. Oktober 2009)

projekt slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyoernie (1. Oktober 2009)

passendes hinterrad folgt noch .. der winter ist ja noch lang "winterzeit ist bastelzeit"


----------



## big toe (1. Oktober 2009)

Du hast die Gabel doch bestimmt nur übergangsmaßig eingebaut, weil deine Fox gerade beim Service ist und du  keine andere rum fliegen hattest. Oder?????


----------



## big toe (1. Oktober 2009)

Für den Dämpfer bekommst du aber ein Lob, der ist topp!


----------



## rockyoernie (1. Oktober 2009)

nö  fährt sich genial und die geo stimmt auch .. is nicht zu steil ..nur bißchen schwerer, dafür bügelt´s jetzt alles weg


----------



## Jako (1. Oktober 2009)

wow! sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen - etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.......


----------



## gobo (1. Oktober 2009)

ja mal was anderes,ich finds geil!!


----------



## stilbikes (2. Oktober 2009)

meins:






heute bestellt eine manitou dorado 2010 und ein rocco air dämpfer..

mfg


----------



## RattleHead (2. Oktober 2009)

fin.


----------



## neikless (3. Oktober 2009)

schönes canuck eb-network aber wieso denn ein air ?


----------



## stilbikes (3. Oktober 2009)

weil es der bessere dämpfer ist (hab ja fast alles unterm arsch gehabt) .... ist aber nur meine bescheidene meinung

aber trotzdem danke, freu mich jetzt auf die dorado ;-)
die king laufräder laufen auch super... man merkt fast keinen wiederstand beim fahren, unglaublich wie die naben "gleiten"

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (3. Oktober 2009)

was hast du denn für king naben drin?iso oder iso heavy duty??


mfg


----------



## stilbikes (3. Oktober 2009)

vorne [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]20MMISO THRU AXLE[/SIZE][/FONT] und hinten iso [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]THRU AXLE[/SIZE][/FONT](weil 150mm).... wiso fragst magst auch welche haben? nen set kostet 480 â¬

reichen auch vollkommen ;-)

mfg


----------



## gobo (3. Oktober 2009)

bin auf der suche nach einer heavy duty deswegen.

mfg


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2009)

*MohrStefan´s*


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2009)

...der muss ja auch Geld haben


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Oktober 2009)

Endlich wieder mal Zeit für Bike Urlaub...


----------



## Jako (7. Oktober 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal Zeit für Bike Urlaub...



...hättest mal die letzten 10 tage zu uns in den süden kommen sollen - das wäre ein wetter gewesen..... hoffentlich hast Du ein wenig glück - die aussichten sind ja nicht so schön. wäre schade wenn ogau nicht mehr klappen würde.... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja,das mit Ogau wäre dann echt schade,allerdings mein Knie würde es mir danken...in dem Fall wird halt nur getourt,ist ja alles an board.
Also dann,ab morgen...


----------



## marathonflo (15. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist das Bike fertig, da ist die Saison auch schon (fast) wieder vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (15. Oktober 2009)

Ein sehr schönes Bike mit einer sehr schöne next SL Kubel flo.

Greetz


----------



## blaubaer (15. Oktober 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Bike Urlaub...



ja das waren noch schöne zeiten ...


Diverse RM unterwegs


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2009)

Ihr hattet wenigstens schönes Wetter.Unsere erste und einzige Tour war noch mit shorts möglich...





...und 2Tage später dann DAS


----------



## neikless (16. Oktober 2009)

geil, ich liebe winter touren !


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Oktober 2009)

Wollte hier mal mein Element einstellen...
So hab ich's gekauft:






Gruß
Stefan


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Oktober 2009)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal mein Element einstellen...
> So hab ich's gekauft:
> 
> 
> ...



Und weil ich noch ein paar schöne Teile hatte und es mir im Original nicht so richtig gefiel, hab ich ein wenig rumgeschraubt....:






Bestimmt gibts noch das ein oder andere Detail zu verbessern....alles in allem hat es gut 2 kg verloren und fährt sich um Längen besser.
Über die Gabel mag man geteilter Meinung sein, optisch ein bisserl gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber die Performance ist fast unglaublich. Die 100 mm sind im Ansprechen sowas von sensibel, grobere Brocken gehen auch recht gut. Dabei steif...und sie taucht nicht ein beim bremsen!

LG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (21. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn das für eine gabel?

Greetz


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Oktober 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine gabel?
> 
> Greetz



Eine U.S.E Sub Anti Dive.


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2009)

beauty and the beast !


----------



## RattleHead (25. Oktober 2009)

Rocky Garden!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Oktober 2009)

Bist deppert .......die USE is mörder geil!!!!!!!


----------



## gobo (26. Oktober 2009)

sagt mal bei ebay ist ein rocky mountain dh drin was ist das für ein teil??
hab ich noch nirgends gesehen und auch nur mit felgenbremse fahrbar!
weiß leider nicht wie es den link hier rein bekomme,sorry.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2009)

Das war dann wohl lange vor deiner Zeit  ...zieh dir mal KRANKED 1 rein


----------



## gobo (26. Oktober 2009)

lach,lange for meiner zeit
na komm so jung wie du meinst bin ich nu auch net mehr!!!
aus welchem jahr ist das teil denn?


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2009)

´98...Kranked 1 halt eben!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Oktober 2009)

Das ist aus 98 und hat mörderische 140mm Federweg und es war damlas eine Z1 drin mit 110mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (26. Oktober 2009)

ja besten dank,wieder etwas schlauer


----------



## muttipullover (26. Oktober 2009)

Schaust du hier: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Rocky_Mountain/1998.pdf
Gruß Steffen


----------



## RattleHead (26. Oktober 2009)

Cool. Hat den Dave Watson auch fur Rocky gefahren? Sie sitat beim "DH"?


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## big toe (27. Oktober 2009)

@muttipullover

Sau lustig!!! 

Wo hast du denn den alten Rocky Katalog her? Und gibtâs davon noch mehr?
Bin schon ewig auf der suche nach einem 2006 Katalogâ¦


----------



## el Lingo (27. Oktober 2009)

2006er liegt noch irgendwo bei mir rum...


----------



## gobo (27. Oktober 2009)

ja 2006 such ich auch noch,wenn einer einen hat?
das dh t.o ist das da schon mit scheibenbremse?sieht man etwas schlecht.
aber der katalog ist sehr fein

mfg


----------



## big toe (27. Oktober 2009)

@el Lingo

Ja topp! Hast du den als PDF? Dein Beitrag hört sich aber eher nach hardgood an.

Ciao


----------



## Switchy (27. Oktober 2009)

Auf dem einem Bild sieht man gut den Hinterbau vom DH und dort ist leider keine Bremsscheibenaufnahme.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ihn noch im original liegen, schaue da aber eigentlich nicht mehr rein


----------



## gobo (27. Oktober 2009)

was willste haben dafür??


----------



## muttipullover (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem DH könnte ich echt schwach werden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen? Das Oberrohr ist ja sehr lang (57cm), könnte man ja fast als Tourenbike mit einer aktuellen Gabel aufbauen. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## el Lingo (28. Oktober 2009)

Gobo, ich melde mich, wenn ich ihn in den Händen habe.
Das DH sollte ähnlich dem Ur-Slayer sein, Technik ist die gleiche, Federweg nur etwas weniger. Ich sehe da kein Problem, es als Touren-Rad aufzubauen.


----------



## Trailblizz (28. Oktober 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> das dh t.o ist das da schon mit scheibenbremse?sieht man etwas schlecht.



Aber man sieht gut, dass das DH t.o. im Gegensatz zum DH race keine Cantibremssockel hat. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Rocky je ein DH Bike ohne Hinterradbremsen gebaut hat. Ausserdem würde ich sagen, dass das ringförmige Lochblech an der Hinterradnabe eine Bremsscheibe sein dürfte...



Switchy schrieb:


> Auf dem einem Bild sieht man gut den Hinterbau vom DH und dort ist leider keine Bremsscheibenaufnahme.



Nee, auf dem Bild sieht man das Pipeline.



muttipullover schrieb:


> Bei dem DH könnte ich echt schwach werden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen? Das Oberrohr ist ja sehr lang (57cm), könnte man ja fast als Tourenbike mit einer aktuellen Gabel aufbauen.
> Gruß Steffen



Die Hinterbaulänge ist leider bei den Geometriedaten nicht angegeben. Vom Bild her sieht das aber locker nach 440-445mm aus. Dürfte als Tourenbike nicht wirklich viel Spass machen.

Cheers, Trailblizz


----------



## Jako (1. November 2009)

16.0 kg und macht richtig Spaß  GBruß Jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (1. November 2009)

...und sieht echt Sexy aus!


----------



## gobo (1. November 2009)

ist das teil so touren tauglich?oder nur bedingt?
bekomme das 427 und möchte damit das switch ablösen deswegen meine
frage.
es müssten doch so 30km damit zu machen sein oder?

mfg


----------



## neikless (2. November 2009)

30 km und dabei wenige HöhenMeter sind sicher kein problem
30+ km und 500+ Höhenmeter (durchschnittliche deutsche Mittelgebirgstour)
dürfte schon etwas an die Subtanz gehen, möglich ist alles und mehr


----------



## Condor (2. November 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> 30 km und dabei wenige HöhenMeter sind sicher kein problem
> 30+ km und 500+ Höhenmeter (durchschnittliche deutsche Mittelgebirgstour)
> dürfte schon etwas an die Subtanz gehen, möglich ist alles und mehr


Carbonfeilen-verweichlichte-Muschi..!
Ist das der gleiche nic, der mal meinte, dass er an sein RMX 2 Kettenblätter bauen will um so geil Touren zufahren wie die Kamloops/BC Interior Locals?
So mit bäm bäm.

Das gelbe Ding daunten ist doch das perfekte Tourenradl, vorausgesetzt, man kann den Sattel genug rausziehen.


----------



## blaubaer (2. November 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ist das teil so touren tauglich?oder nur bedingt?
> bekomme das 427 und möchte damit das switch ablösen deswegen meine
> frage.
> es müssten doch so 30km damit zu machen sein oder?
> ...



ja geht auch, wenn genug schmalz in den wadeln vorhanden ist kein problem, habs mit meinem SS letztes jahr auch gemacht


----------



## Jako (2. November 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ist das teil so touren tauglich?oder nur bedingt?
> bekomme das 427 und möchte damit das switch ablösen deswegen meine
> frage.
> es müssten doch so 30km damit zu machen sein oder?
> ...



also ich habe bei meinem jetzt noch etwas die front erhöht, weils so besser zum springen ist.... tourentauglich ist es nur mit einem 36er vorne noch nicht, bei meinem kommt für nächstes jahr aber auch noch mal 2-fach dran weil ich freeride-touren fahren möchte. steigfähig ist das ss nur bedingt, denn bei richtiger sitzhöhe (mit teleskopstütze) sitzt man schon sehr weit "hinten".... aber ich habe ja noch mein altitude - das macht bergab mehr spaß als man denkt.... gruß jako


----------



## gobo (2. November 2009)

ja besten dank.
bin aus der eifel also könnte es hier funzen!gut.
hab hier vieleicht ein rahmengewicht ohne dämpfer?

besten dank,ja ich weiß es gibt auch ein tread!


----------



## Switchy (2. November 2009)

Sitzt man auf dem Slayer SS mit langer Sattelstütze nicht in einer sehr ähnlichen position wie auf einem Switch von '07?


----------



## Jako (2. November 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Sitzt man auf dem Slayer SS mit langer Sattelstütze nicht in einer sehr ähnlichen position wie auf einem Switch von '07?



 ja, das ist vergleichbar - und das ging auch nicht wirklich gut berg hoch..... hier mal mein ehemaliges switch in der tourenversion mit einer auf 140mm getravelter 66, mit dem war ich sogar schon mal von unterammergau zum august-schuster-haus hoch - das meine ich mit berg hoch.....  gruß jako


----------



## Jako (2. November 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ja besten dank.
> bin aus der eifel also könnte es hier funzen!gut.
> hab hier vieleicht ein rahmengewicht ohne dämpfer?
> 
> besten dank,ja ich weiß es gibt auch ein tread!



...nur mit dämpfer - fox dhx 5.0 coil + rahmen größe M = 18" 5,0 kg gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (2. November 2009)

5kg?da kann ich ja auch bald mit dem rmx touren,mein lieber man.
als dämpfer ist ein dhx air drin.aber ich glaub der holt auch net viel
an einsparung beim gewicht raus.


----------



## Jako (2. November 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> als dämpfer ist ein dhx air drin.aber ich glaub der holt auch net viel an einsparung beim gewicht raus.



....ich tippe so auf 350g weniger.... ein new-slayer in 19" mit rp3 wiegt auch schon 4 kg... ich finds ok - und mit 16kg kpl. fährt es sich echt um welten besser als ein switch. gruß jako


----------



## numinisflo (2. November 2009)

Gefällt mir wirklich extrem gut dein SS. Eine absolute Schönheit.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2009)

ich habe noch ein schönes Poserbild vom Roadtrip ende September gefunden. Auf dem Weg zum Plansee in Garmisch.
Ich freue mich schon wieder auf den Frühling


----------



## gobo (4. November 2009)

hi leutz

bescheidene frage:
hat jemand von euch ein baseball cap vom bike park whistler??
hab im internet schon rum gegooglet aber nix gefunden.
bin kappensammler und was soll ich sagen die muß ich haben!!
habe diese in pds das erstemal gesehen und wußte sofort "die muß
dein werden!"
sollte jemand was haben,bitte melden.
und wo stehen die chancen besser als im rocky forum?!

mfg


----------



## ac-aachen (4. November 2009)

Hier mein Flatline!


----------



## Sw!tch (4. November 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> bescheidene frage:
> hat jemand von euch ein baseball cap vom bike park whistler??
> ...



Kauf sie dir als Andenken!


----------



## gobo (4. November 2009)

erstmal hinkommen


----------



## siol-newbie (8. November 2009)

Was willst du mit der Kappe wenn du nicht da warst?! Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (8. November 2009)

Mein SXC im aktuellen Aufbau!  

!!! UND ENDLICH MAL WIEDER SAUBER !!!​


----------



## Jako (8. November 2009)

...sehr schön! ich würde es mit einem 70er vorbau fahren  gruß jako


----------



## el Lingo (8. November 2009)

60er macht noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## Fabeymer (8. November 2009)

Und 40er erst!


----------



## Jako (8. November 2009)

na na, mal nicht übertreiben..... wenn man auch richtig bergauf fahren möchte (es ist ein sxc) dann sind 70mm schon der richtige kompromiss.... gruß jako


----------



## Jurek (8. November 2009)

Sehr geil aufgebautes sxc.
So würde meins auch u.gefähr aussehen wenn ich im mom. mehr geld hätte.
Die maguras mit den ventidics schauen auch extrem edel aus.
nur ein geiler cabon-flaschenhalter würd das bike nochma um einiges optisch aufwerten, sonst TOP!!!

servus. .. .
______________________
 Verkaufe  Crankbrothers Joplin R 30,9mm
bei ebay:http://cgi.ebay.de/Crank-Brothers-jo...item19b773212b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (8. November 2009)

mal das etwas andere Rocky Mountain bild


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. November 2009)

geile Nummer 
jetzt musst du auf jeden Fall das Winterbild noch mal machen.
Dann aber auch mit dem Altitude


----------



## mr320 (8. November 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ...sehr schön! ich würde es mit einem 70er vorbau fahren  gruß jako



... und an den Rest

Leider hat mich der Liebe Gott hier nahezu nur mit Flachland gesegnet. Ist somit mehr tourenlastig aufgebaut um zu den Spots zu kommen. Übrigens ist es momentan sogar ein 110mm Vorbau.
So wie es da steht sind aber dann auch Touren >200 km drin. Die merkt man dann aber 




@Jurek
Den Flaschenhalter hab ich nur im Winter für die Akkuflasche dran, für die netten Nightrides !!!


----------



## ribisl (8. November 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mal das etwas andere Rocky Mountain bild



Taugt ma - schade, dass im Winterbüldl nicht das Radl an der üblichen Stelle steht....


----------



## Cuberius (8. November 2009)

Die Idee mit den Jahreszeiten find ich echt gut.


----------



## Jurek (8. November 2009)

Ja , echt gelungen das foto.
die zweigr im oberen teil der fotos kommen sehr gut.
servus. .. .
___________________
 Verkaufe  Crankbrothers Joplin R 30,9mm
bei ebay:http://cgi.ebay.de/Crank-Brothers-jo...item19b773212b


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. November 2009)

Respekt


----------



## blaubaer (9. November 2009)

Danke @ll  



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> geile Nummer
> jetzt musst du auf jeden Fall das Winterbild noch mal machen.
> Dann aber auch mit dem Altitude


 
die grösste schwierigkeit liegt beim schnee, dass es nochmals so viel gibt ist hier in der region selten.
wenn es gäbe würd ich die gelegenheit natürlich nutzen, nur schon wegen dem neuen Projekt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. November 2009)

in der Schweiz wirds doch wohl Schnee geben?  Klasse Bild!


----------



## Flow Girl (15. November 2009)

Rocky im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (15. November 2009)

Das erinnert mich dran das ich unbedingt mal wieder nach Beerfelden wollte...


----------



## Gige (15. November 2009)

Noch eins im Einsatz


----------



## Gige (15. November 2009)

Schöne Zeit


----------



## Gige (15. November 2009)

Gige schrieb:


> Schöne Zeit


----------



## blaubaer (15. November 2009)

^^ schade dass die bilder so klein sind, ins fotoalbum hochgeladen und dann gezeigt, würde man auch was erkennen 

von heute, feuchtikeit von allen seiten, oben, unten, innen und aussen  ...


----------



## Gige (15. November 2009)

Wie geht das


----------



## Flow Girl (15. November 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich dran das ich unbedingt mal wieder nach Beerfelden wollte...


Warst du net eim rennen da


----------



## Gige (15. November 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ^^ schade dass die bilder so klein sind, ins fotoalbum hochgeladen und dann gezeigt, würde man auch was erkennen
> 
> von heute, feuchtikeit von allen seiten, oben, unten, innen und aussen  ...




Sind jetzt im Fotoalbum zu sehen


----------



## muellerschubert (23. November 2009)

hallo,

die fotos meines neuen plastik rockies sind in meiner gallerie. irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin, die fotos direkt in den thread zu stellen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2009)

Du meinst so:




und so:


----------



## muellerschubert (23. November 2009)

hervorragend. genauso meinte ich es. vielen dank.


----------



## neikless (23. November 2009)

Mo(H)(O)r´s


----------



## dortmund biker (23. November 2009)

soviel gedöns dran


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. November 2009)

Beim biken muss man dreckig werden. Das gehört so, als Kinder hat es ja euch auch gefallen. .....sind wir nicht noch alle irgendwo Kinder? 
Also runter mit den Kotflügel.............


----------



## gobo (23. November 2009)

so,neue erungenschaft und stelle sie mal rein.hoffe das paßt hier rein.egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. November 2009)

sehr schick!


----------



## Jendo (23. November 2009)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## gobo (23. November 2009)

foto ist nicht aktuell,habe nu eine syntace p6 sattelstütze verbaut und
die laufräder duch dt swiss 6.1d mit hope 2pro naben getauscht.
falls es von interesse ist,17,4kg!ich arbeite noch dran.es soll noch eine
raceface atlas fr kurbel drauf,na mal sehen.

mfg


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. November 2009)

Mit neuem Atlas FR Directmount


----------



## gobo (26. November 2009)

sehr lecker das teil!


----------



## numinisflo (26. November 2009)

Gefällt mir gut das Flatline.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2009)

Der Vorbau hat was ja!
Das Bike selbst sieht auch sehr schön aus.

Mein Flatline habe ich vor 2 Tagen auch wieder mit kleinen Änderungen aufgebaut.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2009)

genial! Front noch bischen tiefer machen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2009)

noch tiefer? Nein auf keinen Fall! Ich habe mir ja jetzt schon einen flachen Suline Lenker zugelegt. Ich finde das jetzt shcon irre flach.
Ich mag das ja nicht ganz so flach und das jetzt ist schon die Grenze.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

bei mir könnts durchn Atlas FR DM Vorbau ruhig noch flacher sein, troz dem Sunline Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. November 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Mit neuem Atlas FR Directmount



ich bin durchaus RaceFace Fanboy und direct mount find ich auchsinnvoll ... 
aber irgendwie sieht der Vorbau vor allem aus fahrerperspektive in meinen augen seltsam aus.


----------



## neikless (27. November 2009)

die kombi wäre irre sexy für dein bike


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

S*h*i*e sieht der hässlich aus


----------



## strikemike (27. November 2009)

Sehr geiles Teil!!!




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der Vorbau hat was ja!
> Das Bike selbst sieht auch sehr schön aus.
> 
> Mein Flatline habe ich vor 2 Tagen auch wieder mit kleinen Änderungen aufgebaut.


----------



## gobo (28. November 2009)

ja mr.freeride kann mich da den vorrednern nur anschließen,sehr sehr geiles teil.gab es den rahmen so im handel??
aber warum direkt mount??bei einem richtigen sturz kannste pech haben das sich die gabel verzieht weil der vorbau sich nicht drehen kann,haben wir hier schon gehabt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. November 2009)

@ gobo
ich danke dir! Nein den habe ich mit meinem Kumpel zusammen nue Lackiert. Ich habe die Schablonen und Aufkleber gemacht und er hat lackiert. Also ein Einzelstück


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2009)

Ich habe ein Rocky Mountain Stahl Hardtail bei den ich weder Model noch Baujahr weiß. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Bei MTB-Kataloge finde ich es nicht. Bremse und Schaltung sind Shimano LX (schwarz), auf den Kurbeln und dem Lenker steht Rocky Mountain.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere,dürfte es ein ´92er "Hammer" sein


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (29. November 2009)

Ein paar after Ride Bilder von meinem Rasouli:






Schönen ersten Advent noch,
Jendo


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. November 2009)

Das letzte Bild ist oberst mit dem Typen


----------



## numinisflo (29. November 2009)

Sowohl das Solo als auch das Rasouli sind allererste Sahne.
Werde wenn ich vom Skifahren zurück bin auch mal endlich ein Bild von meinem Blizzard machen.


----------



## Jako (30. November 2009)

Winterzeit, jetzt hängt das Zeug an der Wand........


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

